# Unplugged Chit Chat Thread



## *NikkiBell*

I thought it would be fun to start a thread for daily chit chat about things going on in our lives, activities or events happening, etc. Think of this as our "DIS Unplugged coffee shop." What's everyone up to?


----------



## *NikkiBell*

I just got home from a marathon day of shopping: IKEA, mall, Michael's, etc. Yankee Candle had a special employee discount day for customers - 50% off the entire store! I was in heaven.


----------



## Irish_Mike

It's been a  very lazy, rainy Saturday here. So of course, break out the Netflix and wine!



*NikkiBell* said:


> I just got home from a marathon day of shopping: IKEA, mall, Michael's, etc. Yankee Candle had a special employee discount day for customers - 50% off the entire store! I was in heaven.



I still have yet to visit an IKEA. Is it as good as everyone says it is?


----------



## superme80

Irish_Mike said:


> It's been a  very lazy, rainy Saturday here. So of course, break out the Netflix and wine!
> 
> 
> 
> I still have yet to visit an IKEA. Is it as good as everyone says it is?


I call it the Cult Store. Once you start shopping there, that is the only place you go. It has some nice stuff, but I am not in love with it as my mom and a lot of my friends are. The only one in my house that really likes it is my bank account.

Today has been bleh. I woke up in a crabby mood and it is almost 7 and I am still crabby. Hoping tomorrow is better.


----------



## bamacmac

I like this idea! Nice way to get to know folks. 

Wow 50%...that's huge!

Today is my Dad's birthday and he had knee replacement surgery 2 weeks ago. So I've been mostly taking care of him for the last 2 weeks, in addition to my job (which is taking care of a 7 month old) and keeping my nephew (18 months) as well. It's been crazy around here! I had zero time to recover from my wonderful but exhausting Mega Meet trip, and it has been nonstop since. Whew.

Today I cut the grass at my parents house, since Dad can't do it. I've never cut an entire yard before (mostly because my Dad and ex-boyfriends would never let me do it! Ha!) so I didn't think it would be too bad. They live on a hill. Yikes. Next time I'm going to suggest we pay someone to do it! Over 14K steps/5.5 miles later (and 27 floors) I am beyond done. But what a great workout it was!

We celebrated my Dad's birthday at lunch today with family. It was fun!

I'm hoping to head to Atlanta for a bit tomorrow to get away/have some time to myself. Much needed after the last 2 weeks.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

We actually went to Ikea too - went for one thing and bought like 50

Also, my son had a meltdown - you don't realize how long and annoying it is to get out of IKEA until you are carrying a flipping out, crying 4 year old


----------



## Irish_Mike

superme80 said:


> I call it the Cult Store. Once you start shopping there, that is the only place you go. It has some nice stuff, but I am not in love with it as my mom and a lot of my friends are. The only one in my house that really likes it is my bank account.



Sounds like the Wegmans of furniture and decor.


----------



## rteetz

I've been extremely busy all week. It's state fair week here in Wisconsin and our state fair is located in my hometown. I've been working every day at the fair which runs for 11 days and tomorrow is the final day. I also am coaching football at my former high school on the freshman team. I also help out the varsity with video and tech stuff. The freshman head coach is my grandpa and my dad and I are assistants along with two more assistants. 

Other than that I move into college the 24th and school starts the 29th. I am also training for the dopey challenge in January at WDW.


----------



## KingLlama

I just had a bowl of cereal.


----------



## Atilley

I went to the farmers market and the grocery store this morning. Then took all the youngins to the pool before coming home to clean house. Got the baby to bed and started getting some of the smaller stuff together for our October trip. Now I'm just chillaxin and stalking the boards.


----------



## wilkeliza

Hi and what a fun idea.

Today I didn't do much. It is way too hot in NYC right now so I stayed inside most of the day. Just got home from seeing Pete's Dragon. Besides that trying to figure out if I have a sinus infection or tooth infection  whatever it is one of my cheeks just feels swollen and off even though my fiance says nothing looks wrong from the outside.


----------



## KingLlama

Also, I'm wearing these sweet shorts at the moment...


----------



## bamacmac

KingLlama said:


> View attachment 187632
> 
> Also, I'm wearing these sweet shorts at the moment...


Nice to see Bob wearing something so casual.


----------



## KingLlama

bamacmac said:


> Nice to see Bob wearing something so casual.



When you have legs like mine, it would be a crime for the world to miss out on seeing them.


----------



## Alicenwonderment

I went to the pool for my niece's 4th Birthday party. Just as we were leaving the rain started falling.


----------



## MikeTaylor

Antibiotics for the double ear infection and physical therapy starts Monday. I'm just a ray of sunshine. But...

Planning a Spring Break trip (week before Easter madness week), possibly a 5 nighter at the Fort.


----------



## WDWRNTLK

I'm in need of some cheering up. 
My bff of 20 years had a baby at 31 weeks due to preeclampsia. He passed away on Friday at 8 weeks old. 
I'm a RN at the hospital where he was in our NICU. I know it's irrational but I feel like we failed them. I feel responsible in some way. Logically I know it has nothing to do with me, and I knew he wasn't going to survive but that doesn't change how I feel. 
I'm sitting in my car dreading going in to work in 10 minutes. 
Sorry guys. I know that was a real downer, but I really could use some love and support from my fellow Dis geeks.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

WDWRNTLK said:


> I'm in need of some cheering up.
> My bff of 20 years had a baby at 31 weeks due to preeclampsia. He passed away on Friday at 8 weeks old.
> I'm a RN at the hospital where he was in our NICU. I know it's irrational but I feel like we failed them. I feel responsible in some way. Logically I know it has nothing to do with me, and I knew he wasn't going to survive but that doesn't change how I feel.
> I'm sitting in my car dreading going in to work in 10 minutes.
> Sorry guys. I know that was a real downer, but I really could use some love and support from my fellow Dis geeks.



Iambreally sorry to hear this and will be preaching for all of you

All you could do was your best and things like life and death are out of our control

And obviously really hard to think about now but I do think things happen for a reason - an impact that can be felt for years and out wide to many people - a positive impact in the long run


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wilkeliza said:


> Hi and what a fun idea.
> 
> Today I didn't do much. It is way too hot in NYC right now so I stayed inside most of the day. Just got home from seeing Pete's Dragon. Besides that trying to figure out if I have a sinus infection or tooth infection  whatever it is one of my cheeks just feels swollen and off even though my fiance says nothing looks wrong from the outside.



What did you think of Pete's Dragon?  I really want to go see it but am afraid the opening scene might be too intense for my kids (they are a tad sensitive - they found Frozen scary the first time they saw it, for example)


----------



## Princess Jes

I've spent very little of the weekend doing what I actually wanted/needed to do, which was pack my bags for our trip!!
My husband thought it would've a good idea to invite 5 friends over for dinner the weekend before we go away... And then not help cook, clean or pack. Thanks babe.

So my stuff is mostly organized, Leigh's is in a washing basket still to be packed.
My back is killing me and I'm exhausted and I'm in bed (it's 10:50pm Sunday night here) and my alarm is set at the usual time of 5:30am but tomorrow I actually have to get up and be ready in an hour so I can get to work at 7:30am so I can leave early (4:30pm) to get to a beauty appointment, make dinner, continue to pack and try to get some sleep.

Phew!!



KingLlama said:


> View attachment 187632
> 
> Also, I'm wearing these sweet shorts at the moment...


Those are some sweet, sweet shorts dude. So fun and casual for such an important man!



WDWRNTLK said:


> I'm in need of some cheering up.
> My bff of 20 years had a baby at 31 weeks due to preeclampsia. He passed away on Friday at 8 weeks old.
> I'm a RN at the hospital where he was in our NICU. I know it's irrational but I feel like we failed them. I feel responsible in some way. Logically I know it has nothing to do with me, and I knew he wasn't going to survive but that doesn't change how I feel.
> I'm sitting in my car dreading going in to work in 10 minutes.
> Sorry guys. I know that was a real downer, but I really could use some love and support from my fellow Dis geeks.


I'm so so sorry for your loss. I can't even imagine what your friend must be going through, but please try not to feel guilty about all this. Sometimes nature is a real POS. I'm sure you all did the absolute best you could for the little one.


----------



## Princess Jes

MikeTaylor said:


> Antibiotics for the double ear infection and physical therapy starts Monday. I'm just a ray of sunshine. But...
> 
> Planning a Spring Break trip (week before Easter madness week), possibly a 5 nighter at the Fort.


Oh dear!! You poor thing!!
I hope you've got some good pain killers and can rest up to get past those ear infections!!


----------



## Princess Jes

wilkeliza said:


> Hi and what a fun idea.
> 
> Today I didn't do much. It is way too hot in NYC right now so I stayed inside most of the day. Just got home from seeing Pete's Dragon. Besides that trying to figure out if I have a sinus infection or tooth infection  whatever it is one of my cheeks just feels swollen and off even though my fiance says nothing looks wrong from the outside.


Hot you say?
How hot is hot?
Trying to work out what clothes to pack.
I figured shirts and a tank with a light cardigan or a maxi skirt/dress should work?
Also, how warm does it stay in the evening/night?

Also, sorry about the sinus/tooth ache! Hopefully it doesn't last long!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Princess Jes said:


> Hot you say?
> How hot is hot?
> Trying to work out what clothes to pack.
> I figured shirts and a tank with a light cardigan or a maxi skirt/dress should work?
> Also, how warm does it stay in the evening/night?
> 
> Also, sorry about the sinus/tooth ache! Hopefully it doesn't last long!



So yesterday it was 95 with a feel feel of 105 with the humidity .... That's like 40 Celsius (not sure what they use in Australia)

I know my wife does a lot of the light summer/maxi dress type thing


----------



## disneysteve

Happy Sunday. We spent Saturday in the house. Too damn hot to go anywhere. We did go out last night for a memorial service for a friend whose father died last week.

Today, I'm going into the office around 11am. We provide medical services for the shipping industry so when a crew member on a ship (freighter, tanker, barge, tug, etc.) needs to see a doctor, they call us, which can be 7 days a week. I'll hang out there for an hour or so after that to do regular office work, prescription refill requests that have come in over the weekend, faxes, etc.

No plans for the rest of the day as it is still too damn hot to go anywhere.

I do plan to cut my hair later. Need to look my best for my meeting with @Princess Jes on Friday!!!!


----------



## NeuroCindy

I'm going to see Suicide Squad a little later (because my date didn't ask for my input on picking the movie -_-).  Then home to meal prep for the week and relax.


----------



## disneysteve

Princess Jes said:


> Also, how warm does it stay in the evening/night?


A friend of mine in Philadelphia posted this on Facebook last night: "It's midnight. The air temperature is 87 degrees; humidity 72%; feels like 100 degrees. Did I mention it's midnight?"
87 would be 30.5 Jes, and 100 would be 37.8. At midnight.

I do believe this weather system is supposed to break soon so hopefully it won't be quite as oppressive by the time you get here. I just checked the 10-day and it calls for a high of 88(31) and a low of 74(23) on Friday. Still pretty warm and steamy but not quite as awful as it's been.


----------



## catycatcat4

This week my safari was closed for construction. So hardly any hours and the two days I did work was literally 5 of us standing around and talking and occasionally dealing with a guest tantrum. People don't understand the concept that the zoo is for animals not our little section of rides for small children. Like if a guest complains too me one more time that they "have to go watch animals" because "there isn't enough rides" i'm going to lose it!

Other than that I enjoyed my time off before stuff starts getting busy. My last day off before stuff gets busy.  HOS rehearsals start soon so I might not have more than 1 or 2 days off in all of September. Then i'm debating weather I want to work 6 days (4 at HOS, 2 at zoo) during October. Or just do 5 days a week as usual. (4 at hos 1 at zoo) 

Also on top of that I'm looking into starting a travel agent career. I don't know what I want to focus on. Maybe international travel, maybe groups/honeymoons. No clue yet. Basically this means looking at a crap ton of "host agency's" with similar ratings, similar everything and reading the policy's/asking questions to find the "best" out of a ton of similar companies. A majority of my knowledge right now is Disney. But with selling to locals (i'm 1-2 hours away from Disney depending on what part of the county someone is in) I don't feel like it will be something I would have people want to do often, when most people around here who have an interest in Disney have passes.. 

So lots of research while doing lots of work at my jobs and hopefully picking a host in October so I can start learning systems while I'm finishing up at HOS.


----------



## NeuroCindy

WDWRNTLK said:


> I'm in need of some cheering up.
> My bff of 20 years had a baby at 31 weeks due to preeclampsia. He passed away on Friday at 8 weeks old.
> I'm a RN at the hospital where he was in our NICU. I know it's irrational but I feel like we failed them. I feel responsible in some way. Logically I know it has nothing to do with me, and I knew he wasn't going to survive but that doesn't change how I feel.
> I'm sitting in my car dreading going in to work in 10 minutes.
> Sorry guys. I know that was a real downer, but I really could use some love and support from my fellow Dis geeks.



I am so, so sorry to hear this.  Please let me know if there's anything we can do to help you.


----------



## vicwishes

WDWRNTLK said:


> I'm in need of some cheering up.
> My bff of 20 years had a baby at 31 weeks due to preeclampsia. He passed away on Friday at 8 weeks old.
> I'm a RN at the hospital where he was in our NICU. I know it's irrational but I feel like we failed them. I feel responsible in some way. Logically I know it has nothing to do with me, and I knew he wasn't going to survive but that doesn't change how I feel.
> I'm sitting in my car dreading going in to work in 10 minutes.
> Sorry guys. I know that was a real downer, but I really could use some love and support from my fellow Dis geeks.


So sorry to hear about you and your bff's loss.  When my SIL had stillborn twins a number of years ago, the nurse told her the babies were now guardian angels to my SIL and her other children.  Believe it or not, the family talks about their guardian angels watching over them to this day.  It helped them in their grief.  Thank you for your work as an RN; I'm sure your compassionate nature has helped many people.


----------



## vicwishes

KingLlama said:


> View attachment 187632
> 
> Also, I'm wearing these sweet shorts at the moment...


Gotta love plaid!  Hmmm, vintage 80's?


----------



## MochaDrinker

Today is my dads birthday so we're going out for lunch.


----------



## wilkeliza

TheMaxRebo said:


> What did you think of Pete's Dragon?  I really want to go see it but am afraid the opening scene might be too intense for my kids (they are a tad sensitive - they found Frozen scary the first time they saw it, for example)



I liked it. I would say we had at least 2 or 3 kids leave the theater at different time because they were scared. I'll put a spoiler tag below with more detail if you don't mind spoilers. I think at the end it is okay but there are some scenes smaller or sensitive kids may be upset by but they don't last too long.



Spoiler: Spoilers of Pete's Dragon



The opening scene is tasteful but does involve a car accident. You never seen Pete's parents dead but it is very clear that they die in the accident. Also there is a scene where Pete is hunted and shot with tranquilizers. That was very scary for the youngest in the audience. Finally there are at least 2 scenes where Pete snarles, growls, and finally at the end shoots fire in which two main characters almost die. So caution with younger or sensitive kids


----------



## wilkeliza

Princess Jes said:


> Hot you say?
> How hot is hot?
> Trying to work out what clothes to pack.
> I figured shirts and a tank with a light cardigan or a maxi skirt/dress should work?
> Also, how warm does it stay in the evening/night?
> 
> Also, sorry about the sinus/tooth ache! Hopefully it doesn't last long!



It is upwards of 90 to 95 but feels like 100 or higher. Shorts and t-shirts are okay but you probably won't need the cardigan. When are you coming? I think it is suppose to break this week and then we will be back to the high 80s. It is so hard to tell what our weather will be like because it has been so different the last couple of years. Last year it was dripping hot until Novemeber which is unheard of. We usually cool off in mid September.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

wilkeliza said:


> Hi and what a fun idea.
> 
> Today I didn't do much. It is way too hot in NYC right now so I stayed inside most of the day. Just got home from seeing Pete's Dragon. Besides that trying to figure out if I have a sinus infection or tooth infection  whatever it is one of my cheeks just feels swollen and off even though my fiance says nothing looks wrong from the outside.



Sinus infections are the absolute WORST!!! I've been suffering for years, but they seem to be easing up a bit. One school year (I'm a teacher) I had 13 of them in 10 months! Ugh!

I want to see Pete's Dragon but am on the bandwagon of not liking all of these live action remakes. This was one of my favorite movies growing up, so I have high expectations for it and already do not like the dragon appearing more as a monster than anything else. Here's hoping the story is not completely destroyed. I'm going to see it next week. 



WDWRNTLK said:


> I'm in need of some cheering up.
> My bff of 20 years had a baby at 31 weeks due to preeclampsia. He passed away on Friday at 8 weeks old.
> I'm a RN at the hospital where he was in our NICU. I know it's irrational but I feel like we failed them. I feel responsible in some way. Logically I know it has nothing to do with me, and I knew he wasn't going to survive but that doesn't change how I feel.
> I'm sitting in my car dreading going in to work in 10 minutes.
> Sorry guys. I know that was a real downer, but I really could use some love and support from my fellow Dis geeks.



I'm so sorry to hear this. I can only imagine how you must feel. Big hugs.


----------



## bamacmac

KingLlama said:


> When you have legs like mine, it would be a crime for the world to miss out on seeing them.


Well when you make billions and can have 5 personal trainers and a chef...I expect you to have nice legs, sir. I'm sure the world appreciates you sharing them!


----------



## bamacmac

I am currently very much enjoying some Shake Shack in Atlanta. (About an hour from where I am living right now.) About to head to Stone Mountain Park for the afternoon.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Hope all that are in physical and/or mental discomfort start feeling better SOON - will have all of you in my "healing light rays sent" beam!

@WDWRNTLK - I'm sorry you couldn't help that little angel, but have no fear in knowing he IS now an angel.  I also am quite sure that the patients where you work, and especially your BFF and her family, are MUCH better off having you to help them deal with situations like this, as compassionate as you are.  I'm sorry it's taking its toll on you, but it shows how blessed the world is to have caring people like you in the caregiving industry.  I'm sure you make a BIG difference EVERY day!  HUGS!!

@*NikkiBell* - Great thread, thanx!


----------



## disneysteve

We're spending our afternoon watching a great classic film - Singin' in the Rain. I've never actually seen the whole film.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

disneysteve said:


> We're spending our afternoon watching a great classic film - Singin' in the Rain. I've never actually see the whole film.


Cool, enjoy!  Soon as you said that, my mind went right to the "umbrella photo op" in the Studios, don't even know if it's still there.


----------



## disneysteve

SorcererHeidi said:


> Soon as you said that, my mind went right to the "umbrella photo op" in the Studios, don't even know if it's still there.


Unfortunately, seeing as it was at the end of NY street, I'm sure it's gone. That whole area is history.


----------



## Jonas_Swe

*NikkiBell* said:


> I thought it would be fun to start a thread for daily chit chat about things going on in our lives, activities or events happening, etc. Think of this as our "DIS Unplugged coffee shop." What's everyone up to?


What a great idea! 

I just got back from my summer vacation, and unfortunately I couldn't bring my DIS updates along with me. I really missed the show when I was gone but now when I am back at home again I have a few episodes to catch up on. 

That sure made my first commute in to work this morning much more enjoyable.


----------



## Aerin75

WDWRNTLK said:


> I'm in need of some cheering up.
> My bff of 20 years had a baby at 31 weeks due to preeclampsia. He passed away on Friday at 8 weeks old.
> I'm a RN at the hospital where he was in our NICU. I know it's irrational but I feel like we failed them. I feel responsible in some way. Logically I know it has nothing to do with me, and I knew he wasn't going to survive but that doesn't change how I feel.
> I'm sitting in my car dreading going in to work in 10 minutes.
> Sorry guys. I know that was a real downer, but I really could use some love and support from my fellow Dis geeks.



Skipping about half the thread, but I wanted to add my condolences.  You are in my thoughts!


----------



## disneysteve

Happy Monday, everyone (well Tuesday for Jes). It is still blazing hot here in NJ. I'm hoping that settles down soon.

I've got nothing exciting planned until Friday when I'm working a half-day and then heading to NYC to rendezvous with Princess Jes and her DH, dinner at Carmine's, and then seeing Aladdin! This week can't go fast enough.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneysteve said:


> Happy Monday, everyone (well Tuesday for Jes). It is still blazing hot here in NJ. I'm hoping that settles down soon.
> 
> I've got nothing exciting planned until Friday when I'm working a half-day and then heading to NYC to rendezvous with Princess Jes and her DH, dinner at Carmine's, and then seeing Aladdin! This week can't go fast enough.



Looks like the weather should be a bit better as the week goes on.  That's great you are getting to see Jes - and we loved Aladdin so I am sure you will enjoy it

I am sort of in the same boat - I am taking Friday off and my wife and I are heading up to the NY Finger Lake region for a few days without the kids for a big picnic at one of the wineries we are members of ... so that can't get here quick enough!


----------



## disneysteve

TheMaxRebo said:


> That's great you are getting to see Jes


Don't I know it. I am crazy excited.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneysteve said:


> Don't I know it. I am crazy excited.



and I bet she is super excited to introduce her husband to "the man she met on the internet"


----------



## disneysteve

TheMaxRebo said:


> and I bet she is super excited to introduce her husband to "the man she met on the internet"


To be fair, I'm doing the same with my wife... and daughter.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Ugh! You ever get so swamped with all you need to get done that you can't focus?? That's been me the past week. I finally made a big to do list and am crossing things off. It feels good! School is getting closer and closer too, so I've also been working on a separate list just for that!

Today I'm working on plans for the NJ DIS Meet, running errands, writing an article, and continuing to pack up my office to move everything to storage. Once that's done it'll be easier to stage my house for selling.


----------



## disneysteve

*NikkiBell* said:


> plans for the NJ DIS Meet


Do you have definite dates for that yet?


----------



## Aerin75

*NikkiBell* said:


> Ugh! You ever get so swamped with all you need to get done that you can't focus?? That's been me the past week. I finally made a big to do list and am crossing things off. It feels good! School is getting closer and closer too, so I've also been working on a separate list just for that!
> 
> Today I'm working on plans for the NJ DIS Meet, running errands, writing an article, and continuing to pack up my office to move everything to storage. Once that's done it'll be easier to stage my house for selling.



We started school two weeks ago!  Extended calendar - two week fall and spring breaks - but normal calendars here started last week too.  Glad you get a bit more of a summer break!

And good luck selling your place!  I hear it's a seller's market, but that might only be here in the Midwest.


----------



## wilkeliza

Feeling much better today. Monday is well Monday. Glad I'll go home to a clean apartment and a tired out dog. Puppy goes to day camp on Mondays and I love that he comes back so tired that I can have a relaxing night cuddling with him. Wish I could send him every day but it is so expensive. 

@WDWRNTLK My condolences on the little baby.


----------



## bamacmac

*NikkiBell* said:


> Ugh! You ever get so swamped with all you need to get done that you can't focus?? That's been me the past week. I finally made a big to do list and am crossing things off. It feels good! School is getting closer and closer too, so I've also been working on a separate list just for that!
> 
> Today I'm working on plans for the NJ DIS Meet, running errands, writing an article, and continuing to pack up my office to move everything to storage. Once that's done it'll be easier to stage my house for selling.


Good luck crossing things off your lists!!


----------



## KingLlama

Just ate some chips.


----------



## disneysteve

KingLlama said:


> Just ate some chips.


What kind? Plain, BBQ, sour cream and onioin? Flat or ruffled? And did you bring enough to share?


----------



## KingLlama

disneysteve said:


> What kind? Plain, BBQ, sour cream and onioin? Flat or ruffled? And did you bring enough to share?



These. They're not that bad, actually. And yes, that's my actual hand in the pic....not some famous hand model.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Aerin75 said:


> *We started school two weeks ago*!  Extended calendar - two week fall and spring breaks - but normal calendars here started last week too.  Glad you get a bit more of a summer break!
> 
> And good luck selling your place!  I hear it's a seller's market, but that might only be here in the Midwest.



wow, my kids still have almost a month of summer break left


----------



## TheMaxRebo

KingLlama said:


> These. They're not that bad, actually. And yes, that's my actual hand in the pic....not some famous hand model. View attachment 187928



excellent work obscuring your finger prints so we can't copy them and gain access to the secret vault mission impossible style


----------



## Aerin75

TheMaxRebo said:


> wow, my kids still have almost a month of summer break left



I wish!  This starting in the middle of summer thing really gets me confused every year!


----------



## disneysteve

Aerin75 said:


> This starting in the middle of summer thing really gets me confused every year!


A lot of southern schools go back in August - Florida, Georgia, Virginia, etc. Up north it's usually right after Labor Day - PA, NJ, NY, etc.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

It has been a rough couple of days for me...fighting with prescription insurance.  It helps to know that my doctor is fighting hard for me to get my medicine after being denied (I have been using this medicine now for over a year).  Luckily, I get to go to the movies tonight to see Nine Lives.


----------



## disneysteve

1Grumpy9 said:


> fighting with prescription insurance. It helps to know that my doctor is fighting hard for me to get my medicine after being denied (I have been using this medicine now for over a year).


This drives us nuts, and it gets worse every day. I've been having patients' prescriptions denied for old, dirt cheap, generic meds. It isn't even just the fancy expensive stuff anymore. They don't want to cover anything. It is one of the things that is slowly driving me out of family practice.


----------



## catycatcat4

My safari is down today. I'm bored out of my mind. They have us just during on thevtean doing nothing.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

1Grumpy9 said:


> It has been a rough couple of days for me...fighting with prescription insurance.  It helps to know that my doctor is fighting hard for me to get my medicine after being denied (I have been using this medicine now for over a year).  Luckily, I get to go to the movies tonight to see Nine Lives.



Sorry to hear that - glad to hear your doctor is fighting for you

I hate when insurance companies tell you what they know is best for you or what you need (and I work in insurance)


----------



## *NikkiBell*

disneysteve said:


> Do you have definite dates for that yet?



Almost. We will announce very soon. Just finalizing things. 



1Grumpy9 said:


> It has been a rough couple of days for me...fighting with prescription insurance.  It helps to know that my doctor is fighting hard for me to get my medicine after being denied (I have been using this medicine now for over a year).  Luckily, I get to go to the movies tonight to see Nine Lives.



So sorry! Hugs.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

catycatcat4 said:


> My safari is down today. I'm bored out of my mind. They have us just during on thevtean doing nothing.


Sorry, hope things get busier/back to normal soon!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

1Grumpy9 said:


> It has been a rough couple of days for me...fighting with prescription insurance.  It helps to know that my doctor is fighting hard for me to get my medicine after being denied (I have been using this medicine now for over a year).  Luckily, I get to go to the movies tonight to see Nine Lives.


Sorry, fighting with insurance/prescription companies bites!  Hope you "win".  Enjoy the movie, the previews I saw looked cute!


----------



## 1Grumpy9

disneysteve said:


> This drives us nuts, and it gets worse every day. I've been having patients' prescriptions denied for old, dirt cheap, generic meds. It isn't even just the fancy expensive stuff anymore. They don't want to cover anything. It is one of the things that is slowly driving me out of family practice.



Thanks!!  I also have a liaison that is helping me.  They got me a "bridge" shipment because I was out as of yesterday and it could be up to 30 days for the appeal to go through.  The only reason they denied it the second time was because my Vit D level was too low.  My doctor put me on a med to up it, so we shall see. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Sorry to hear that - glad to hear your doctor is fighting for you
> 
> I hate when insurance companies tell you what they know is best for you or what you need (and I work in insurance)



Thanks!!!



*NikkiBell* said:


> So sorry! Hugs.



Thanks!!  I was in tears the other day.  I figured that if I didn't get the medicine I would end up in the hospital.



SorcererHeidi said:


> Sorry, fighting with insurance/prescription companies bites!  Hope you "win".  Enjoy the movie, the previews I saw looked cute!



The movie was just OK.  It was cute, but I can't say I would see it again.  Now Bad Moms on the other hand...that was good and I would see that again.  My friends and I have been going to movies once a week.  One of our local theaters has $5 Tuesdays and we try to go then (it is for all movies), plus popcorn, sodas and candy are cheaper.  They also have a refillable bucket for the whole year.  We decided to buy one last night because the price went down and even if we all buy popcorn when we go we are spending more money than the refills cost ($4.00).


----------



## Jonas_Swe

Happy Disney Tuesday! 

Am I the only one who are having serious withdrawals and awaiting the next DIS Unplugged episode? 

When I got back from my vacation I had a few un-listened episodes that I was sure were going to get me through to the next scheduled one... but I binged them all in one go! 

I am having quite some administrative things to do at the office today, so a DIS episode would be the perfect companion.


----------



## disneysteve

Happy Tuesday.
I got a text last night from the urgent care medical director that he was swamped at one of the clinics and asking for help. I ended up going in and working 7-9 (after being in my office 7:30-5) so that was something different.

Tonight we're going to my wife's cousins' place for homemade pizza and a movie. Not sure what they all decided to watch. I'm just the pizza chef (though my wife makes the dough).

It's still blazing hot and humid here. Heat index is supposed to be 108 today. They say the humidity will break in a day or two. I certainly hope so since we'll be in NYC for the weekend.


----------



## Jonas_Swe

disneysteve said:


> Happy Tuesday.
> I got a text last night from the urgent care medical director that he was swamped at one of the clinics and asking for help. I ended up going in and working 7-9 (after being in my office 7:30-5) so that was something different.
> 
> Tonight we're going to my wife's cousins' place for homemade pizza and a movie. Not sure what they all decided to watch. I'm just the pizza chef (though my wife makes the dough).
> 
> It's still blazing hot and humid here. Heat index is supposed to be 108 today. They say the humidity will break in a day or two. I certainly hope so since we'll be in NYC for the weekend.


108ºF.... Eeep, that's really hot!  

I can take the heat _(lived in AZ)_ but the humidity is killing me when the temps rise. 

Home made pizza is the best! Sounds lika a great evening planned.


----------



## disneysteve

Jonas_Swe said:


> 108ºF.... Eeep, that's really hot!
> 
> I can take the heat _(lived in AZ)_ but the humidity is killing me when the temps rise.


Yep. It really is the humidity that makes it unbearable. There is a huge difference between 95 degrees with low humidity and 95 degrees with high humidity.


----------



## Jonas_Swe

disneysteve said:


> Yep. It really is the humidity that makes it unbearable. There is a huge difference between 95 degrees with low humidity and 95 degrees with high humidity.


Oh yeah, indeed. 

Well, here in Sweden it never gets to 108 any day in the summer. Here about 86ºF is considered a very hot day. And we never even see the temps hit the 90's. 

Personally I love the dry heat and a summer day in Phoenix or Tucson never really bothered me, as long as I could get some shade and stayed hydrated at all times. 

But as for FL and WDW, I prefer to come in late September to October, I have once visited in February. And the morning hours then were like an average Swedish summer day... LOL! I missed my hoodie at first but it climbed to descent temps already just before lunch time.


----------



## KingLlama

I did yoga this morning and my arms are falling off.

R.I.P., my arms.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

I can't wait for my upcoming weekend away in 4 weeks to Hartford, CT to see my "hockey family" at our yearly convention.  Some I don't get to see during the hockey and some I do, but it is a great to catch up and have lots of laughs (and some drinks).


----------



## catycatcat4

I love working for a job that makes you stand under and around metal during a massive storm full of lightning.......... like I'm pretty sure the policy says to be inside during the current weather status. You would also think a zoo in Florida would know better.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

catycatcat4 said:


> I love working for a job that makes you stand under and around metal during a massive storm full of lightning.......... like I'm pretty sure the policy says to be inside during the current weather status. You would also think a zoo in Florida would know better.


Geeze - not good - sorry.  Be careful!


----------



## superme80

catycatcat4 said:


> I love working for a job that makes you stand under and around metal during a massive storm full of lightning.......... like I'm pretty sure the policy says to be inside during the current weather status. You would also think a zoo in Florida would know better.


Don't be to sure. I worked for an amusement park in the parking lot. Did they care about out health and safety? Nope! 

I had a nice scary day. Took my older 2 kids to soccer and had the youngest with me. He decided that mommy was boring and he needed to go for a run...around the park. As I am chasing him I realized that the fence has a huge gap that goes off into the woods and drops off. I was able to get him, but he took off again and ended up in the parking lot twice. This child! Cannot wait until he is old enough to know better.


----------



## disneysteve

Got together with family last night. Made homemade pizzas and watched The Little Prince on Netflix. Very cute and engaging movie. If you have Netflix, I'd recommend it.

No plans tonight thankfully. Need to get out the luggage and start packing for the weekend trip to NYC.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

I get to be the bad guy today at work...We sent out a letter in March asking for our sign manufacturers to update their information and we haven't heard from over half of them.  I get to send out the email and say that if we don't hear from them we are taking them off of our publication and they will no longer be approved for sign manufacturing in PA.


----------



## Aerin75

superme80 said:


> I had a nice scary day. Took my older 2 kids to soccer and had the youngest with me. He decided that mommy was boring and he needed to go for a run...around the park. As I am chasing him I realized that the fence has a huge gap that goes off into the woods and drops off. I was able to get him, but he took off again and ended up in the parking lot twice. This child! Cannot wait until he is old enough to know better.



I almost liked out of sympathy....


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Aerin75 said:


> I almost liked out of sympathy....


I did, and that's exactly how I meant it.


----------



## NeuroCindy

The humidity is so bad here.  The temp isn't that bad (upper 80s I think), but we're setting records for the humidity.


----------



## chipndaleluver

I was at a Beatles (the band)  convention over the weekend. Had a friend from NJ visiting too so that was nice.


----------



## chipndaleluver

TheMaxRebo said:


> wow, my kids still have almost a month of summer break left


It amazes me how many schools go back early. I'm the Chicago suburbs and some of the kids around here started on Aug. 8.


----------



## Sean91

Hi y'all! Thought I would join the chit chat to get my mind off the horror of going back to work tomorrow :') Really in need of a Disney fix ATM!


----------



## Atilley

My kids have been back in school since August 1st. And with that has come soccer practice, cross county and the restart of voice lessons. And that is only 3 of the 5 kids. I am one busy lady lately. I am currently listening to my oldest singing Colors of the Wind


----------



## TiggerTrigger

Joining into the chit chat a bit late...but life has been crazy....

Work is ramping up in and I've been working in the office and at home, school starts on Monday and we did meet the teachers last night, and between my bday last week and DD-now-10's bday yesterday (and festivities still going on), I am drained. She also called an audible on her bday cake 1 week out...went from a James Bond sculpted Goldfinger cake to Maleficent right down to an edible dragon topper. I normally like 2-3 weeks for this kind of stuff!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Sean91 said:


> Hi y'all! Thought I would join the chit chat to get my mind off the horror of going back to work tomorrow :') Really in need of a Disney fix ATM!



First a cupcake ATM and now a Disney Fix one ?!?!?!?


----------



## catycatcat4

chipndaleluver said:


> I was at a Beatles (the band)  convention over the weekend. Had a friend from NJ visiting too so that was nice.


What does one do at the a beatles con?



Adding on to the bs at work this week. I've been there for 3 months. I haven't been fully trained to do the job i'm paid for. They finally got it half done and I got bumped so someone who started about 2 weeks ago too train.   The manager got nasty with me when I tried to ask about it and lied about another manager coming over too train me.  I tried to talk to my manager's manager because he is the next one in the "chain of command" this person doesn't seem to be able to handle anything serious or any form of problems and just said basically "I don't know talk to your managers themselves" and didn't understand the fact that I have spoken to my mangers over and over and over but have had no results. It's literally part of his job to handle issues but this person just brushes it off. Like I can't even describe how frustrating this job is. 
This ride's department is the biggest mess I have ever seen at any job especially in tourism.  I already had to put in a complaint with HR about a completely different issue happening between members of management that was just ridiculous.


----------



## Sean91

TheMaxRebo said:


> First a cupcake ATM and now a Disney Fix one ?!?!?!?



You may be onto something with this idea...


----------



## Sean91

catycatcat4 said:


> What does one do at the a beatles con?
> 
> 
> 
> Adding on to the bs at work this week. I've been there for 3 months. I haven't been fully trained to do the job i'm paid for. They finally got it half done and I got bumped so someone who started about 2 weeks ago too train.   The manager got nasty with me when I tried to ask about it and lied about another manager coming over too train me.  I tried to talk to my manager's manager because he is the next one in the "chain of command" this person doesn't seem to be able to handle anything serious or any form of problems and just said basically "I don't know talk to your managers themselves" and didn't understand the fact that I have spoken to my mangers over and over and over but have had no results. It's literally part of his job to handle issues but this person just brushes it off. Like I can't even describe how frustrating this job is.
> This ride's department is the biggest mess I have ever seen at any job especially in tourism.  I already had to put in a complaint with HR about a completely different issue happening between members of management that was just ridiculous.


It sounds like you're having a hell of a time! It's never nice when you're having a bad time at work but trust me, I feel your pain  I really hope things start looking up for you soon!


----------



## wilkeliza

Thank goodness I work in IT. Took the day off and psuedo worked from home. Feeling much better but my apartment is definitly getting deep cleaned this weekend. I think there must be some dust under the bed that is really making my sinuses and allergies so bad.


----------



## Sean91

wilkeliza said:


> Thank goodness I work in IT. Took the day off and psuedo worked from home. Feeling much better but my apartment is definitly getting deep cleaned this weekend. I think there must be some dust under the bed that is really making my sinuses and allergies so bad.



I would give my right testicle to have a job where I could work from home. I feel you on the allergy front, I'm suffering really badly from hayfever lately and it just makes everything a little more difficult.


----------



## wilkeliza

catycatcat4 said:


> What does one do at the a beatles con?
> 
> 
> 
> Adding on to the bs at work this week. I've been there for 3 months. I haven't been fully trained to do the job i'm paid for. They finally got it half done and I got bumped so someone who started about 2 weeks ago too train.   The manager got nasty with me when I tried to ask about it and lied about another manager coming over too train me.  I tried to talk to my manager's manager because he is the next one in the "chain of command" this person doesn't seem to be able to handle anything serious or any form of problems and just said basically "I don't know talk to your managers themselves" and didn't understand the fact that I have spoken to my mangers over and over and over but have had no results. It's literally part of his job to handle issues but this person just brushes it off. Like I can't even describe how frustrating this job is.
> This ride's department is the biggest mess I have ever seen at any job especially in tourism.  I already had to put in a complaint with HR about a completely different issue happening between members of management that was just ridiculous.



Oh that is so frustrating! Went through that a few years ago at my first job. I actually started doing training myself because I worked at a big pet store chain and wanted no part in the mishandling of the small animals and the disease that constantly was spreading in the store.


----------



## wilkeliza

Sean91 said:


> I would give my right testicle to have a job where I could work from home. I feel you on the allergy front, I'm suffering really badly from hayfever lately and it just makes everything a little more difficult.



They don't want us to do it all the time but honestly there is 0 reason I couldn't. One guy ended up losing his seat as more people got hired so he gets to work 4 days from home. I asked how I get that deal haha.


----------



## Sean91

wilkeliza said:


> They don't want us to do it all the time but honestly there is 0 reason I couldn't. One guy ended up losing his seat as more people got hired so he gets to work 4 days from home. I asked how I get that deal haha.


I used to work in an office setting, towards the end of my tenure with the company (when I know longer gave a crap) I "accidentally" pulled all the leads out from the back of my PC so I had to work from home... It really is the bonus of all bonuses.


----------



## catycatcat4

Sean91 said:


> I would give my right testicle to have a job where I could work from home. I feel you on the allergy front, I'm suffering really badly from hayfever lately and it just makes everything a little more difficult.





wilkeliza said:


> They don't want us to do it all the time but honestly there is 0 reason I couldn't. One guy ended up losing his seat as more people got hired so he gets to work 4 days from home. I asked how I get that deal haha.



I'm sure that companies realize it saves a lot of money to let the people who can work from home do so.


----------



## Sean91

catycatcat4 said:


> I'm sure that companies realize it saves a lot of money to let the people who can work from home do so.


I just need to find myself a position in one of those companies! My OH does payroll and often works from home, I'm sure he is getting tired of the glares of jealousy I shoot at him on my way out of the door for work :')


----------



## wilkeliza

catycatcat4 said:


> I'm sure that companies realize it saves a lot of money to let the people who can work from home do so.



Our CEO is old school and wants as many of us in the office as the office will hold. He says it is good for office culture and thus the business if we aren't just photos to each other. Many of our consultants, sales, and coders do work remote but report to offices when they can. We will see what happens though when our integration finishes since we were bought earlier this year.


----------



## wilkeliza

Sean91 said:


> I just need to find myself a position in one of those companies! My OH does payroll and often works from home, I'm sure he is getting tired of the glares of jealousy I shoot at him on my way out of the door for work :')



Sean what work do you do? My company has a London based arm and is mostly remote there.


----------



## catycatcat4

Sean91 said:


> It sounds like you're having a hell of a time! It's never nice when you're having a bad time at work but trust me, I feel your pain  I really hope things start looking up for you soon!





wilkeliza said:


> Oh that is so frustrating! Went through that a few years ago at my first job. I actually started doing training myself because I worked at a big pet store chain and wanted no part in the mishandling of the small animals and the disease that constantly was spreading in the store.



I feel like a zoo that's been at it's current location scenes the 50's and open far longer should have it's crap together.


----------



## Sean91

wilkeliza said:


> Sean what work do you do? My company has a London based arm and is mostly remote there.



I work as a department manager in a large retail store so short of going back to uni and a drastic career change, I fear I maybe stuck hauling my butt into work for the foreseeable future :')


----------



## catycatcat4

Doing research the the zoo's history it was once called the "worst zoo in america" by the humaine society.


----------



## Sean91

catycatcat4 said:


> Doing research the the zoo's history it was once called the "worst zoo in america" by the humaine society.


Good Lord  This makes me appreciate my job a little more!


----------



## wilkeliza

Sean91 said:


> I work as a department manager in a large retail store so short of going back to uni and a drastic career change, I fear I maybe stuck hauling my butt into work for the foreseeable future :')



Oh boo. I got super lucky and got into billing and accounts receivable with out having to go back to school.


----------



## Sean91

wilkeliza said:


> Oh boo. I got super lucky and got into billing and accounts receivable with out having to go back to school.


I need to find myself a sweet position like that! I think everybody needs a change now and then.


----------



## wilkeliza

Sean91 said:


> I need to find myself a sweet position like that! I think everybody needs a change now and then.



I put my resume on monster and actually got head hunter for 5 different companies for similar positions. Before this job I worked strictly retail and at Starbucks (with a stint at WDW) so was completely shocked.


----------



## superme80

SorcererHeidi said:


> I did, and that's exactly how I meant it.


Thank you everyone! Today was better. We spent a good chunk of it in the car. Got some homeschool supplies, then dropped my friend's phone off, then home. It was over 95 today, so very tired. Middle son had dance today. He did pretty good. Trying to get these hooligans to bed.


----------



## MikeTaylor

Watching "Going RV" on Great American Country channel, there's a couple on here, their names are Nikki and Jason Wynn living in Los Angeles, and she's a makeup artist that looks like she could be Julie Martin's sister. FOR REAL.


----------



## Jonas_Swe

Good day peeps! 

It looks like another slow day here at Tech Support. Hence me hanging out here already before 10 am _(local time)_. 

But it looks like it's going to be a great day here and as soon as I am done at work I'll head straight to Mall of Scandinavia to check out if there are any news in our Disney Store!


----------



## KingLlama

Even though it's not until tomorrow, some friends went ahead and brought me a birthday cake last night.

This pleased me.


----------



## Vernie822

I haven't been around the boards much lately but we've got everything in the world going on right now..

* Spent the night in the Detroit airport the night before an interview in Charlotte (Detroit was a layover) after getting delayed 4 times and ultimately cancelled (curse you, Delta). Delta said "Sorry, we have no hotel rooms and no blankets due to the craziness this week.. but here's a bottle of water!" ..... Flew into CLT at 7:05, landed at 8:45 and made it on time to my interview at 10 AM. No shower, no sleep, and with an un-ironed suit, but they must have liked me because I was offered a job so that means...

* Preparing for a move from PA to NC
* Getting married in 2.5 weeks
* Honeymooning in Hawaii/DLR for 2 weeks afterwards


And moving right after that!

Bonus, we will be 8 hours from WDW so that means we'll be driving down every weekend! Okay, maybe once every few months.

Hope you guys are doing well.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Vernie822 said:


> I haven't been around the boards much lately but we've got everything in the world going on right now..
> 
> * Spent the night in the Detroit airport the night before an interview in Charlotte (Detroit was a layover) after getting delayed 4 times and ultimately cancelled (curse you, Delta). Delta said "Sorry, we have no hotel rooms and no blankets due to the craziness this week.. but here's a bottle of water!" ..... Flew into CLT at 7:05, landed at 8:45 and made it on time to my interview at 10 AM. No shower, no sleep, and with an un-ironed suit, but they must have liked me because I was offered a job so that means...
> 
> * Preparing for a move from PA to NC
> * Getting married in 2.5 weeks
> * Honeymooning in Hawaii/DLR for 2 weeks afterwards
> 
> 
> And moving right after that!
> 
> Bonus, we will be 8 hours from WDW so that means we'll be driving down every weekend! Okay, maybe once every few months.
> 
> Hope you guys are doing well.


@Vernie822 Wow - congrats on obviously crushing the job interview, especially after all that.  Big congrats on the upcoming wedding, and everything else that's going to be going on!  Can't wait to read your dining reports, since they always ROCK!  And I always here everybody say - don't forget to slow down, and enjoy you wedding day!  Best wishes for a beautiful new chapter of your life coming up!!


----------



## disneysteve

I usually do a half day on Thursday but I'm working til 3 today so I can leave at noon tomorrow to go to NYC to meet up with @Princess Jes !! She made it to LA, by the way, and is just waiting on her flight to Newark.


----------



## wilkeliza

Well gosh came back to work feeling a little better and got a sock to the face. Found out the rumor mills have been real and probably will be out of a job sometime between October and the end of the year. I would feel much better if they told us now and let us know if a severance package was involved or not so I could plan. I have a long trip in September so don't really fell comfortable looking until after that.


----------



## disneysteve

wilkeliza said:


> Well gosh came back to work feeling a little better and got a sock to the face. Found out the rumor mills have been real and probably will be out of a job sometime between October and the end of the year. I would feel much better if they told us now and let us know if a severance package was involved or not so I could plan. I have a long trip in September so don't really fell comfortable looking until after that.


That sucks. Sorry to hear it.

My advice would be to start looking as soon as you can and just be upfront with everyone about your availability timeline.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wilkeliza said:


> Well gosh came back to work feeling a little better and got a sock to the face. Found out the rumor mills have been real and probably will be out of a job sometime between October and the end of the year. I would feel much better if they told us now and let us know if a severance package was involved or not so I could plan. I have a long trip in September so don't really fell comfortable looking until after that.



Sorry to hear that - definitely sounds stressful and totally get what you are saying about wanting to know officially either way

Definitely start looking now for other opportunities just to be safe, I'd say


----------



## 1Grumpy9

Vernie822 said:


> I haven't been around the boards much lately but we've got everything in the world going on right now..
> 
> * Spent the night in the Detroit airport the night before an interview in Charlotte (Detroit was a layover) after getting delayed 4 times and ultimately cancelled (curse you, Delta). Delta said "Sorry, we have no hotel rooms and no blankets due to the craziness this week.. but here's a bottle of water!" ..... Flew into CLT at 7:05, landed at 8:45 and made it on time to my interview at 10 AM. No shower, no sleep, and with an un-ironed suit, but they must have liked me because I was offered a job so that means...
> 
> * Preparing for a move from PA to NC
> * Getting married in 2.5 weeks
> * Honeymooning in Hawaii/DLR for 2 weeks afterwards
> 
> 
> And moving right after that!
> 
> Bonus, we will be 8 hours from WDW so that means we'll be driving down every weekend! Okay, maybe once every few months.
> 
> Hope you guys are doing well.



Congrats!!!  I really like the Charlotte area.  There are so many cool places around that area.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

So, late yesterday at work we got an email saying that they were working on the water fountains in our building and there will be bottled water available.

Fast forward to today...we get another email saying that there will be bottled water until next Wednesday until they find out what is the issue with the water and then replace the filters on the fountains.  This should be interesting the next couple of days.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

So today is my last day in the office this week - taking my wife up to NY Wine Country in the Finger Lakes for a long birthday weekend for her sans the kids.  Will be nice to get away just the two of us for a few days


----------



## Jonas_Swe

And Good Evening chit chatters. 

It's 11:15 pm here and I should be going to bed really soon. Since I have an early start for tomorrow. 

But who needs 8hrs of sleep when you can stalk the DIS Boards?! 

Exactly! - So here I am.


----------



## SarahDisney

Jonas_Swe said:


> But who needs 8hrs of sleep when you can stalk the DIS Boards?!



That's basically the motto of my life


----------



## NC Belle

Vernie822 said:


> I haven't been around the boards much lately but we've got everything in the world going on right now..
> 
> * Spent the night in the Detroit airport the night before an interview in Charlotte (Detroit was a layover) after getting delayed 4 times and ultimately cancelled (curse you, Delta). Delta said "Sorry, we have no hotel rooms and no blankets due to the craziness this week.. but here's a bottle of water!" ..... Flew into CLT at 7:05, landed at 8:45 and made it on time to my interview at 10 AM. No shower, no sleep, and with an un-ironed suit, but they must have liked me because I was offered a job so that means...
> 
> * Preparing for a move from PA to NC
> * Getting married in 2.5 weeks
> * Honeymooning in Hawaii/DLR for 2 weeks afterwards
> 
> 
> And moving right after that!
> 
> Bonus, we will be 8 hours from WDW so that means we'll be driving down every weekend! Okay, maybe once every few months.
> 
> Hope you guys are doing well.


Vernie822-- Congrats!  Welcome to NC.  There are some speed traps in SC/GA to watch out for on the way to WDW.  Plus, it seems that there always contruction projects when we go through Georgia on our trips to WDW. Not much advice on Charlotte since I live in the Raleigh area.   Dh and I had consider recently Charlotte on our list of future home (after cities in FL plus some other locales).


----------



## disneysteve

TheMaxRebo said:


> So today is my last day in the office this week - taking my wife up to NY Wine Country in the Finger Lakes for a long birthday weekend for her sans the kids.  Will be nice to get away just the two of us for a few days


Sounds wonderful. Wish her a happy birthday for me and enjoy yourselves.


----------



## Alicenwonderment

disneysteve said:


> A lot of southern schools go back in August - Florida, Georgia, Virginia, etc. Up north it's usually right after Labor Day - PA, NJ, NY, etc.


I taught in Arlington VA and we started after Labor Day. I think it has something to do with our county has a lot of govt families and most people aren't back until after the holiday. We got out June 25th that year without many snow days. NH keeps pushing their calendar into August. Growing up it was after Labor Day. Then schools would start maybe on a Tuesday before Labor Day and then give the kids off Friday and Monday.


----------



## Alicenwonderment

1Grumpy9 said:


> I can't wait for my upcoming weekend away in 4 weeks to Hartford, CT to see my "hockey family" at our yearly convention.  Some I don't get to see during the hockey and some I do, but it is a great to catch up and have lots of laughs (and some drinks).


What kind of hockey team are you on? My Brother-in-law plays in a hockey league as goalie. He has traveled to different countries to play hockey. When my sister and her husband got married the ring barriers carried pucks on their pillows instead of a ring. They wore Maine Black Bear Jerseys. I hope you have a great time.


----------



## Alicenwonderment

Jonas_Swe said:


> Good day peeps!
> 
> It looks like another slow day here at Tech Support. Hence me hanging out here already before 10 am _(local time)_.
> 
> But it looks like it's going to be a great day here and as soon as I am done at work I'll head straight to Mall of Scandinavia to check out if there are any news in our Disney Store!


I'm jealous. I wish we were getting a Disney Store.


----------



## Jonas_Swe

We've only had ours for one year. 

But I love to pass by after work and just check out any news or sales. And I have promised here _(in a thread under the Other Lands section)_ to report if any Swedish specific merchandise comes up.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

Alicenwonderment said:


> What kind of hockey team are you on? My Brother-in-law plays in a hockey league as goalie. He has traveled to different countries to play hockey. When my sister and her husband got married the ring barriers carried pucks on their pillows instead of a ring. They wore Maine Black Bear Jerseys. I hope you have a great time.



I don't play...I am in our local AHL hockey team's booster club and we have our convention with other booster club's coming up.

It usually is a great time.  Getting to see people that I normally don't get to see due to the schedules is fun.


----------



## disneysteve

Been looking forward to today for months. Working until noon then home to pick up DW and DD then off to NYC. Meeting @Princess Jes and her DH for dinner and then going to see Aladdin! AHHHH!!!


----------



## samsteele

disneysteve said:


> Been looking forward to today for months. Working until noon then home to pick up DW and DD then off to NYC. Meeting @Princess Jes and her DH for dinner and then going to see Aladdin! AHHHH!!!


Have a great time! Looks like the weather should be decent for you today. 
I'm taking a few hrs to get some badly needed yard work done.


----------



## Vernie822

1Grumpy9 said:


> Congrats!!!  I really like the Charlotte area.  There are so many cool places around that area.





NC Belle said:


> Vernie822-- Congrats! Welcome to NC. There are some speed traps in SC/GA to watch out for on the way to WDW. Plus, it seems that there always contruction projects when we go through Georgia on our trips to WDW. Not much advice on Charlotte since I live in the Raleigh area. Dh and I had consider recently Charlotte on our list of future home (after cities in FL plus some other locales).



Thank you guys! 

We had also considered Tampa or Orlando, but ultimately Charlotte was better job-wise for both of us. Plus, I have two cousins there, and I've visited and loved it! I'm really excited to get away from the snow and be within driving distance to WDW.


----------



## Aerin75

Vernie822 said:


> We had also considered Tampa or Orlando, but ultimately Charlotte was better job-wise for both of us. Plus, I have two cousins there, and I've visited and loved it! I'm really excited to get away from the snow and be within driving distance to WDW.



Spent a weekend in Charlotte last year and started falling in love immediately.  I'm so jealous!


----------



## superme80

Add me to another who loves NC! One of my best friends got married there, DH was the best man. It was an awesome week. They moved back there and I have been trying to get back there for the past 7 years.

So my kids are getting on my nerves. Apparently they are livid that they are not amazing artist at the old ages of 7 and 5. So they must throw mass tantrums when their pictures do not turn out EXACTLY like the video game characters. Just made lunch and parked them in front of vintage Donald Duck cartoons. It seems to be working.


----------



## catycatcat4

I feel like failure. I'm unemployed rather than HOS which i'll only being doing for 7 weeks. Starting next month. Like I have mental health issues act up badly causing me to either not be able to go to work or to be late and end up losing my job. Or some cases I just quit during a bad depression wave because i'm a complete idiot.  So I lost my job over that I really hate myself for jumping jobs so much. Like I work really hard not too but I just seeming lazy and useless.


----------



## wilkeliza

Sitting at Citi Field for Zac Brown Band concert. Should be a fun night after being sick all week.


----------



## wilkeliza

catycatcat4 said:


> I feel like failure. I'm unemployed rather than HOS which i'll only being doing for 7 weeks. Starting next month. Like I have mental health issues act up badly causing me to either not be able to go to work or to be late and end up losing my job. Or some cases I just quit during a bad depression wave because i'm a complete idiot.  So I lost my job over that I really hate myself for jumping jobs so much. Like I work really hard not too but I just seeming lazy and useless.



Sorry to hear this. It is so hard. My brother deals with similar but thankfully he seems to always bounce back but it is rough. I hope you can find something soon that works a little better and understand what you need.


----------



## catycatcat4

wilkeliza said:


> Sorry to hear this. It is so hard. My brother deals with similar but thankfully he seems to always bounce back but it is rough. I hope you can find something soon that works a little better and understand what you need.


I can get disability/ss but I feel guilty even thinking about it. like sometimes I really really hate myself for it.   like used too do social media stuff and went too networking events and I know sooo many people like me do amazing as entrepreneurs but I still have bills I still need to make money to cover them.  it sucks I just wanna take.melitionen or something and just sleep all of the next few days.


----------



## wilkeliza

catycatcat4 said:


> I can get disability/ss but I feel guilty even thinking about it. like sometimes I really really hate myself for it.   like used too do social media stuff and went too networking events and I know sooo many people like me do amazing as entrepreneurs but I still have bills I still need to make money to cover them.  it sucks I just wanna take.melitionen or something and just sleep all of the next few days.



Don't feel guilty. If that is what you need to be able to focus on you and get yourself to a better spot in life then do it. That is what it is there for.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

catycatcat4 said:


> I feel like failure. I'm unemployed rather than HOS which i'll only being doing for 7 weeks. Starting next month. Like I have mental health issues act up badly causing me to either not be able to go to work or to be late and end up losing my job. Or some cases I just quit during a bad depression wave because i'm a complete idiot.  So I lost my job over that I really hate myself for jumping jobs so much. Like I work really hard not too but I just seeming lazy and useless.


I'm so sorry, I can hear your sadness in your post.  Hopefully a  will help, even a little bit.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

wilkeliza said:


> Sitting at Citi Field for Zac Brown Band concert. Should be a fun night after being sick all week.


Have fun!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

catycatcat4 said:


> I feel like failure. I'm unemployed rather than HOS which i'll only being doing for 7 weeks. Starting next month. Like I have mental health issues act up badly causing me to either not be able to go to work or to be late and end up losing my job. Or some cases I just quit during a bad depression wave because i'm a complete idiot.  So I lost my job over that I really hate myself for jumping jobs so much. Like I work really hard not too but I just seeming lazy and useless.



Sorry you are going through this

All I can say is never feel guilty for taking of yourself.  you deserve to go though life at your 100%


----------



## *NikkiBell*

catycatcat4 said:


> I feel like failure. I'm unemployed rather than HOS which i'll only being doing for 7 weeks. Starting next month. Like I have mental health issues act up badly causing me to either not be able to go to work or to be late and end up losing my job. Or some cases I just quit during a bad depression wave because i'm a complete idiot.  So I lost my job over that I really hate myself for jumping jobs so much. Like I work really hard not too but I just seeming lazy and useless.



I'm sorry you're having a rough time lately, Sierra.  

Have you talked to your doctor about how you have been feeling? She/he might be able to recommend something to help you so that you can concentrate better and meet your goals. I'm glad that you are coming here to talk to everyone. We're here for you!


----------



## Aerin75

catycatcat4 said:


> I feel like failure. I'm unemployed rather than HOS which i'll only being doing for 7 weeks. Starting next month. Like I have mental health issues act up badly causing me to either not be able to go to work or to be late and end up losing my job. Or some cases I just quit during a bad depression wave because i'm a complete idiot.  So I lost my job over that I really hate myself for jumping jobs so much. Like I work really hard not too but I just seeming lazy and useless.


I am so sore you are feeling this way. Do not feel guilty for taking care of yourself and please know there are people who care about you.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Thought I would post a quick pic from the wine picnic.  Other than Disney this is our favorite place


----------



## SorcererHeidi

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thought I would post a quick pic from the wine picnic.  Other than Disney this is our favorite place
> View attachment 188784


@TheMaxRebo  Awesome pic, you both look great - ENJOY, happy birthday to Judi!!


----------



## disneysteve

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thought I would post a quick pic from the wine picnic. Other than Disney this is our favorite place


Looking good. Enjoy!


----------



## superme80

Long fun day. Went down to my SIL's for lunch and let the kids run around her property. The bad thing is reality setting in. My in laws are getting older. Like late 70s and late 80s. Not liking reality.


----------



## Kimi313

I know what you mean. My parents are 74 and 80. My mother was diagnosed 5 years ago with vascular dementia but in the last 2 weeks she has declined drastically. Also during these 2 weeks my dads PSI came back 10.52 and he had a biopsy last week, results come in Tueaday. My in-laws are in their late 80's and little things are starting to pop up here and there for them. I am trying to focus on the fact that we have been very fortunate through the years of their good health but sometimes it's hard.


----------



## disneysteve

Had breakfast on 5th avenue. Took a stroll around Bryant Park. Now back at the hotel getting ready to check out and head for home. Had a great weekend in NYC. The absolute best part, of course, was getting to meet @Princess Jes and her husband and seeing Aladdin with them. Back to reality now.


----------



## Jules4886

Been watching the Olympics. It's been brilliant!


----------



## dubblewide

Tomorrow, I officially become Professor Dubblewide and begin teaching full time at the college I graduated from...dream come true!


----------



## disneysteve

dubblewide said:


> Tomorrow, I officially become Professor Dubblewide and begin teaching full time at the college I graduated from...dream come true!


That's so cool! Congratulations.


----------



## disneysteve

So what does everyone have happening this week? Other than my regular job, my schedule is clear right now. I am working at my PT job Friday evening but nothing else until then.

Our daughter goes back to college in 13 days so I'm sure I'll have some stuff to do to help her get her stuff together, like bring everything up from the basement where it's been stored.

At least the weather is finally breaking and it's only supposed to be a high in the 80s all week with lows dipping into the 60s. That's a nice change from the oppressive heat we've had.


----------



## KingLlama

I'm eating cake.


----------



## catycatcat4

My fiance is spoiling me with Disney this week. Went for a few hours Saturday night to AK. Then we're going to magic kingdom tomorrow.


----------



## superme80

Trying not to start drinking at 3 pm. That is when the hooligans start acting like hooligans.


----------



## bamacmac

Saw Pete's Dragon this weekend. I loved it so very much! Thought it was extremely well done and it exceeded my expectations.
Anyone else seen it?

I'm heading back to Orlando on Thursday for a few days. Need to check out a few more apartments and check on some other things for the move that are just easier to do in person. And of course I just HAVE to spend the evenings playing in the parks. Have to. 

3 super busy days between now and then though. I really want to get going on my trip report from my July trip but haven't had any time to get started. My first morning at Disney I may have to sleep late.


----------



## wilkeliza

Not much going on here. Zac Brown Band was really fun but about 2/3 of the way through the concert I got tight cheated due to some people smoking cigerettes the row behind us. 

Today was our last cheat day and then my fiancé and I are dieting for the 3 weeks leading up to our Disney vacation. Just want to feel at our best before the trip and then we can pig out at food and wine!

Nothing much this week except going fabric shopping for my MNSSHP costume. Will be my first cosplay quality costume in a long time and I'm excited to give it a go.


----------



## rteetz

bamacmac said:


> Saw Pete's Dragon this weekend. I loved it so very much! Thought it was extremely well done and it exceeded my expectations.
> Anyone else seen it?


Saw it yesterday and felt the same way. I can't believe this movie is bombing.


----------



## KingLlama

rteetz said:


> Saw it yesterday and felt the same way. I can't believe this movie is bombing.



This movie is bombing because when it comes to TV and movies, America, by and large, is a giant collection of dumb.

Great shows get cancelled every year due to low ratings, while the Kardashians just keep chugging along. Some of the most well-made movies each year are virtual no-shows at the box office, while Americans flock like sheep to brainless sequels to movies that didn't deserve or warrant sequels.

I thought it was terrific. More movies like this should be made.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

bamacmac said:


> Saw Pete's Dragon this weekend. I loved it so very much! Thought it was extremely well done and it exceeded my expectations.
> Anyone else seen it?



I am going to see it on Tuesday.  One of our local theaters have a $5 deal on Tuesdays on all movies, so my friends and I have been going almost every week to see a movie on Tuesdays.  We have a list all the way through the end of the year to see different movies.  I can report back on Wednesday!!  

The one movie that we have seen that I wouldn't recommend is Ice Age.  It was good, but it isn't something I can say that I would rush to go see it again.



disneysteve said:


> So what does everyone have happening this week? Other than my regular job, my schedule is clear right now. I am working at my PT job Friday evening but nothing else until then.
> 
> Our daughter goes back to college in 13 days so I'm sure I'll have some stuff to do to help her get her stuff together, like bring everything up from the basement where it's been stored.
> 
> At least the weather is finally breaking and it's only supposed to be a high in the 80s all week with lows dipping into the 60s. That's a nice change from the oppressive heat we've had.



This week is kind of low key.  I have to meet up with my friends that are going to WDW with me in November so we can decide what FP+ we want to pick.  September 1 is our day we can pick them.  My dad's side of the family reunion is Sunday, so we have to get stuff made for that (that will be either Friday or Saturday's job).


----------



## bamacmac

KingLlama said:


> This movie is bombing because when it comes to TV and movies, America, by and large, is a giant collection of dumb.
> 
> Great shows get cancelled every year due to low ratings, while the Kardashians just keep chugging along. Some of the most well-made movies each year are virtual no-shows at the box office, while Americans flock like sheep to brainless sequels to movies that didn't deserve or warrant sequels.
> 
> I thought it was terrific. More movies like this should be made.



As usual sir, I agree completely.

You truly can't judge a movie or restaurant or apartment or hotel or anything really by the reviews of the masses. America is getting dumber by the second while the ease of airing our opinions is drastically increasing.


----------



## SarahDisney

I'm sitting at the DMV waiting for my sister to finish her permit test. Originally I thought I'd be taking the permit test today too, but it turns out that my permit doesn't expire until 2017 (which makes minimal sense because I got my latest permit BEFORE my sister got hers), so I have another year of refusing to learn how to drive before I have to take the test again.
Or who knows, maybe this will be the year I finally learn to drive and I won't have to take the permit test again.

After she finishes the test and pays for it (which is the part that takes the longest in my experience), we've got some errands to run and shopping to do.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

We have a work event this afternoon/evening where we are going sailing ... small boats (4 people, not instructors), they give like  10 minute overview on how to sail and then off you go, hopefully not out to sea

Hoping to go to a beer/pig roast event on Friday

Going to my first concert in ... I can't even remember my last concert, so it's been years ... on Saturday (Blues Traveler/Wallflowers/Howie Day)

Oh, and I have a new direct report starting today so lots of getting him up to speed and HR stuff


----------



## bamacmac

TheMaxRebo said:


> We have a work event this afternoon/evening where we are going sailing ... small boats (4 people, not instructors), they give like  10 minute overview on how to sail and then off you go, hopefully not out to sea
> 
> Hoping to go to a beer/pig roast event on Friday
> 
> Going to my first concert in ... I can't even remember my last concert, so it's been years ... on Saturday (Blues Traveler/Wallflowers/Howie Day)
> 
> Oh, and I have a new direct report starting today so lots of getting him up to speed and HR stuff



Blues Traveler at the Fox in Atlanta was my first concert with friends/no adults. 1995. So fun!


----------



## bamacmac

Sitting in a wheel repair shop in Atlanta hoping they can get my car/tire issues resolved so I can have a nice drive to Florida on Thursday! Fingers crossed. And could use prayers and pixie dust. This has been an ongoing issue that began before my last Orlando trip. Many attempts have been made to get it fixed and nothing has worked. Going the expensive route now.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

bamacmac said:


> Sitting in a wheel repair shop in Atlanta hoping they can get my car/tire issues resolved so I can have a nice drive to Florida on Thursday! Fingers crossed. And could use prayers and pixie dust. This has been an ongoing issue that began before my last Orlando trip. Many attempts have been made to get it fixed and nothing has worked. Going the expensive route now.


Sending prayers   and pixie dust!


----------



## disneysteve

bamacmac said:


> Sitting in a wheel repair shop in Atlanta hoping they can get my car/tire issues resolved so I can have a nice drive to Florida on Thursday!


Good luck and have a great trip.


----------



## KingLlama

Okay, now I think this is pretty cool. The local comedy club is doing a roast of Disney villains.


----------



## wilkeliza

Had to come and rant to someone so figured why not here. Got to work repetitively on time today (I work at an IT company so pretty relaxed on work hours etc) and after being at my desk for about 30 minutes I get a chat from my manager informing me the company has decided everyone needs a chat about dress code and shorts are no longer allowed. Well guess what I wore to work today haha. Seems silly to change the rule in the middle of August when shorts have always been allowed. Somehow athletic wear is now allowed when it never has been before just overlooked, so today was full of changes.


----------



## rteetz

Only two more days until I move into college. I'm excited and nervous for what's ahead. 

The actual school part doesn't start until next Monday though.


----------



## Aerin75

wilkeliza said:


> Had to come and rant to someone so figured why not here. Got to work repetitively on time today (I work at an IT company so pretty relaxed on work hours etc) and after being at my desk for about 30 minutes I get a chat from my manager informing me the company has decided everyone needs a chat about dress code and shorts are no longer allowed. Well guess what I wore to work today haha. Seems silly to change the rule in the middle of August when shorts have always been allowed. Somehow athletic wear is now allowed when it never has been before just overlooked, so today was full of changes.



Because heaven forbid our work sites be consistent!  I work in a casual place, but still shorts not allowed...but no one enforces it.  Same with flip flops, etc.  Depends on the manager!


----------



## Aerin75

rteetz said:


> Only two more days until I move into college. I'm excited and nervous for what's ahead.
> 
> The actual school part doesn't start until next Monday though.



Good luck!  You'll have a blast I'm sure!  Just make sure to carve out time for us DISers!


----------



## wilkeliza

Aerin75 said:


> Because heaven forbid our work sites be consistent!  I work in a casual place, but still shorts not allowed...but no one enforces it.  Same with flip flops, etc.  Depends on the manager!



Consistent is all I want haha. The no shorts isn't even on the intranet yet so it seems silly. Someone on a power trip probably brought it up and didn't inform anyone else. I didn't even wear shorts until I saw people higher up wearing them. It just seems silly from a place that allows blue jeans and graphic t-shirts to suddenly say 0 shorts. I wear khaki shorts of at least 5" inseam if not 7" and a blouse or button up shirt with sleeves rolled up. I think I look more professional then those in blue jeans and a t-shirt but now I'm considered "unprofessional" and can't wear shorts any more starting tomorrow. Already have gotten some odd looks from other managers so clearly this memo was just passed on and has been around since at least last week.


----------



## Aerin75

wilkeliza said:


> Consistent is all I want haha. The no shorts isn't even on the intranet yet so it seems silly. Someone on a power trip probably brought it up and didn't inform anyone else. I didn't even wear shorts until I saw people higher up wearing them. It just seems silly from a place that allows blue jeans and graphic t-shirts to suddenly say 0 shorts. I wear khaki shorts of at least 5" inseam if not 7" and a blouse or button up shirt with sleeves rolled up. I think I look more professional then those in blue jeans and a t-shirt but now I'm considered "unprofessional" and can't wear shorts any more starting tomorrow. Already have gotten some odd looks from other managers so clearly this memo was just passed on and has been around since at least last week.



HR justifying its existence.  (No offense to any HR professionals here who I'm sure are not like this!)  My personal favorite was at a job many years ago where part of the dress code was tucked in shirts...because they never figured out that some women's styles aren't made like that....and then I got pregnant and what was I supposed to do with the maternity tops?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Aerin75 said:


> HR justifying its existence.  (No offense to any HR professionals here who I'm sure are not like this!)  My personal favorite was at a job many years ago where part of the dress code was tucked in shirts...because they never figured out that some women's styles aren't made like that....and then I got pregnant and what was I supposed to do with the maternity tops?



Funny how different workplaces can have different rules like that

The first place I worked required closed toe shoes for women and one day a women wore super expensive/stylish open toe shoes and they made her go home and change them


----------



## samsteele

rteetz said:


> Only two more days until I move into college. I'm excited and nervous for what's ahead.
> 
> The actual school part doesn't start until next Monday though.


No worries! You'll make new friends and a few really good friends. Years ago, when the dinosaurs roamed the earth, I left for university and moved into a dorm. No one from my high school went there that year. I knew no one and I was a year and a half younger than everyone else. But within 2 weeks, I found a couple of buddies to eat meals with in the caf. Some I met on my floor. Some I met in class. Its a great time but stressful. I ended up finding a job working in my dorm and, over the years, it saved a huge amount of $ (paid for my room & board/food). You'll do great!


----------



## rteetz

Aerin75 said:


> Good luck!  You'll have a blast I'm sure!  Just make sure to carve out time for us DISers!


I'm sure the dis will still be consuming most of my free time.


----------



## wilkeliza

TheMaxRebo said:


> Funny how different workplaces can have different rules like that
> 
> The first place I worked required closed toe shoes for women and one day a women wore super expensive/stylish open toe shoes and they made her go home and change them



It is kind of funny how different offices have different rules. I just wish if rules are written out they are stuck to with out releasing a new company handbook. I would totally understand if when the new handbook comes out it said something about no shorts but as of now the official dress code policy says dressed in a professional manner when dealing with clients but please note the following things are never allowed and only list 3 things that aren't allowed (flip flops, offensive saying or imagine on t-shirts, athletic gear/yoga pants/sweatpants). Some how in the mix now athletic gear is A-OK but shorts which were not on the list are bad. 

I guess I would have just liked a email or update memo that said as of X date our dress code policy is changing to the following please begin adhering to these rules on X date. Would have saved me the embarrassment of showing up in shorts on the day my manager told me. Of course nobody else has even heard of the change because 2 of our managers are out for holiday for a week.


----------



## wilkeliza

rteetz said:


> Only two more days until I move into college. I'm excited and nervous for what's ahead.
> 
> The actual school part doesn't start until next Monday though.



Where are you off to school rteetz? I miss my college days even when they weren't that great.


----------



## rteetz

wilkeliza said:


> Where are you off to school rteetz? I miss my college days even when they weren't that great.


Marquette University in Milwaukee


----------



## SorcererHeidi

rteetz said:


> Only two more days until I move into college. I'm excited and nervous for what's ahead.
> 
> The actual school part doesn't start until next Monday though.


You'll do great, @rteetz , and I'm sure you'll meet lots of great peeps, who will be blessed to have you as a friend, as I feel about you here!


----------



## rteetz

SorcererHeidi said:


> You'll do great, @rteetz , and I'm sure you'll meet lots of great peeps, who will be blessed to have you as a friend, as I feel about you here!


Thanks Heidi!


----------



## wilkeliza

rteetz said:


> Marquette University in Milwaukee



My advice having gone to a similar college my freshman year: remember rules are to be broken to a point haha. Make sure you are having fun but study hard. I broke curfew several times at the private baptist college I was at because to me the experience of being out with good friends at the local IHOP studying and just bonding and making memories was worth more than the $20 fine or extra chapel class I had to go to to "atone" for breaking the rules haha. I'm not sure if your school is as strict but don't forget part of the college experience is learning who you are as a person and having a tiny bit of fun.


----------



## rteetz

wilkeliza said:


> My advice having gone to a similar college my freshman year: remember rules are to be broken to a point haha. Make sure you are having fun but study hard. I broke curfew several times at the private baptist college I was at because to me the experience of being out with good friends at the local IHOP studying and just bonding and making memories was worth more than the $20 fine or extra chapel class I had to go to to "atone" for breaking the rules haha. I'm not sure if your school is as strict but don't forget part of the college experience is learning who you are as a person and having a tiny bit of fun.


Thanks for the advice. I am not sure about those types of rules yet but I am sure I will find out quickly. Being in a larger city the campus has several restaurants and such on campus.


----------



## KingLlama

My office allows shorts, and I'm glad, because the world DESERVES to see these gams.


----------



## wilkeliza

rteetz said:


> Thanks for the advice. I am not sure about those types of rules yet but I am sure I will find out quickly. Being in a larger city the campus has several restaurants and such on campus.



My college was so strict that i was in your dorm at curfew not just on campus. It was one reason I ended up leaving. I knew there was a curfew but didn't realize that I would have to sign myself out with my RA if I wanted to go do a late night study session at the library.


----------



## Cherinva

I've been surfing the boards for the last 1/2 hour (shhhhh...I'm at work, so let's not tell the boss)


----------



## disneysteve

Best of luck to you Ryan. College is such a great time. Suck it all in and make the most of it. These will be some of the best years of your life. Take full advantage of all the opportunities college offers you.


----------



## KingLlama

Best of luck, @rteetz. College is great.

Heck, college is where I got my nickname.

Long story.


----------



## catycatcat4

guysPecos bills was **** today


----------



## disneysteve

catycatcat4 said:


> guysPecos bills was **** today


What happened? I love it there.


----------



## disneysteve

KingLlama said:


> Long story.


We've got plenty of time.


----------



## KingLlama

I guarantee that whatever scenarios you all could conjure up in your heads would be 100x more entertaining/interesting than the actual story, so I'll just let you do that instead.


----------



## samsteele

catycatcat4 said:


> guysPecos bills was **** today


I really love the new menu. The new fixins' bar is great. What happened? Bad food or bad service or both?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wilkeliza said:


> It is kind of funny how different offices have different rules. I just wish if rules are written out they are stuck to with out releasing a new company handbook. I would totally understand if when the new handbook comes out it said something about no shorts but as of now the official dress code policy says dressed in a professional manner when dealing with clients but please note the following things are never allowed and only list 3 things that aren't allowed (flip flops, offensive saying or imagine on t-shirts, athletic gear/yoga pants/sweatpants). Some how in the mix now athletic gear is A-OK but shorts which were not on the list are bad.
> 
> I guess I would have just liked a email or update memo that said as of X date our dress code policy is changing to the following please begin adhering to these rules on X date. Would have saved me the embarrassment of showing up in shorts on the day my manager told me. Of course nobody else has even heard of the change because 2 of our managers are out for holiday for a week.



Definitely hear you about wanting consistency

Side note - yoga pants should never not be allowed


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Only two more days until I move into college. I'm excited and nervous for what's ahead.
> 
> The actual school part doesn't start until next Monday though.



Best of luck Ryan

Only advice I have is be willing to stretch yourself and if there is something you find interesting but is out of your comfort zone - go for it!  Now is the time!


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Best of luck Ryan
> 
> Only advice I have is be willing to stretch yourself and if there is something you find interesting but is out of your comfort zone - go for it!  Now is the time!


Thanks Phil!


----------



## rteetz

Did I miss something? No dreams show today?


----------



## NC Belle

Ryan, good luck at school.  I would had given you the tips that I gave my nephews and niece during Sunday chat, but I fell asleep shortly after the intros (got too comfortable with feet up).  My top tips for school---keep organized, use resources available if you dont quite grasp a subject to get a B or higher, get rest. be healthy, and make sure to find a fun activity (but...not too much fun...my GPA dropped a bit when a fellow classmate introduce a certain guy to me).


----------



## rteetz

NC Belle said:


> Ryan, good luck at school.  I would had given you the tips that I gave my nephews and niece during Sunday chat, but I fell asleep shortly after the intros (got too comfortable with feet up).  My top tips for school---keep organized, use resources available if you dont quite grasp a subject to get a B or higher, get rest. be healthy, and make sure to find a fun activity (but...not too much fun...my GPA dropped a bit when a fellow classmate introduce a certain guy to me).


Thanks you!


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> Did I miss something? No dreams show today?


Just saw its finally up!


----------



## superme80

Good luck Rteetz!!!!  So apparently I didn't know my Bible as well as I thought. My 5 year old informed me that god created the Super Mushroom Kingdom. Oh and he is a god as well. Nice ego you got there kid!


----------



## rteetz

superme80 said:


> Good luck Rteetz!!!!  So apparently I didn't know my Bible as well as I thought. My 5 year old informed me that god created the Super Mushroom Kingdom. Oh and he is a god as well. Nice ego you got there kid!


Thanks!


----------



## 1Grumpy9

Good Luck Ryan at school!!  Moving to college was very nerve wracking for me.  I had gone to community college for 2 years and when I transferred, I knew no one.  After about a week, I had some great friends and to this day they are great friends.  If your dorm has events at night, go to them, that is a way to get to know people and make friends.

I learned this morning that my boss won't be in for a week because his wife was supposed to go in for her c-section next monday, but the baby decided to come early.


----------



## disneysteve

Went out for a long walk last night (didn't feel like running) and it was so nice to have a 70-degree temp and low humidity. Nicest evening we've had in a couple of months. I love summer but it's not the best for outdoor exercise. Can't wait to do it again tonight (will probably run today).


----------



## NeuroCindy

Marquette is maybe... 2 hours from me?  Not far at all!


----------



## catycatcat4

disneysteve said:


> What happened? I love it there.





samsteele said:


> I really love the new menu. The new fixins' bar is great. What happened? Bad food or bad service or both?



Last time I ate there was about a month ago, and before that about three or four months ago.
Both times the food was AMAZING. I  typically order nachos. The nachos where stale AF not the "house made" style crunch,just pure stale. the meat was WORSE THAN TACO BELL. Like I would have rather eaten taco bell than Pecos yesterday. The burger was hard as a rock. He went and complained too the manager and she replaced our food but it was hardly better. So I complained again and told the manager that compared to all the other times I've eaten at Pecos's scene my childhood this was the biggest disappointment food quality wise. This manager is aparently seasonal and has only been back for two days and said the entire two days she's heard a ton of complaints about the food. Also flies all over toppings.


----------



## disneysteve

catycatcat4 said:


> flies all over toppings


This is a problem since the whole place is open to the outside unlike Cosmic Ray's that has doors (and better AC). Maybe they need to install doors, at least seasonally.


----------



## samsteele

catycatcat4 said:


> This manager is aparently seasonal and has only been back for two days and said the entire two days she's heard a ton of complaints about the food.


Wow. Sounds like you had a rough meal. Hoping this is just a temporary problem & they get their act together.


----------



## wilkeliza

disneysteve said:


> This is a problem since the whole place is open to the outside unlike Cosmic Ray's that has doors (and better AC). Maybe they need to install doors, at least seasonally.



They don't necessarily need physical doors. A good fix would be air doors. The blast usually keeps flies and other flying insets out because they can get through the draft and to those entering is just feels like a cool blast of air. We had to install them at a Starbucks I worked at because people would hold the door open so long flies would get in and the air door made it where the door could be open but still hard for bugs to get in.


----------



## Eoywin

I'm new in this area of the boards. I just got hooked on the podcasts (mostly watching the ones on YouTube)!

39 days until Disney but next weekend we go to Atlanta for Dragon Con. My daughter starts school on Monday and then we start up with youth group, church choir and Girl Scouts. Goodbye summer, hello busy-ness.


----------



## disneysteve

Eoywin said:


> I'm new in this area of the boards.


Welcome!


----------



## Eoywin

disneysteve said:


> Welcome!



Thanks so much!


----------



## WebmasterJackie

Eoywin said:


> I'm new in this area of the boards. I just got hooked on the podcasts (mostly watching the ones on YouTube)!
> 
> 39 days until Disney but next weekend we go to Atlanta for Dragon Con. My daughter starts school on Monday and then we start up with youth group, church choir and Girl Scouts. Goodbye summer, hello busy-ness.


Love, Love, LOVE your profile pic!!!


----------



## Eoywin

WebmasterJackie said:


> Love, Love, LOVE your profile pic!!!



Thanks! That's my costume I'm wearing to MNSSHP - I made the costume a few years ago and I cannot wait to get my picture in front of the Haunted Mansion! My kid is going to Elsa, though I had wanted her to be my alligator.


----------



## samsteele

Eoywin said:


> Thanks! That's my costume I'm wearing to MNSSHP - I made the costume a few years ago and I cannot wait to get my picture in front of the Haunted Mansion! My kid is going to Elsa, though I had wanted her to be my alligator.


Great costume! You'll have a wonderful time at MNSSHP. The CMs at HM will love you for it. I agree that your daughter def should have been your alligator. Too, cute. Maybe not too late to convince her?


----------



## Eoywin

samsteele said:


> Great costume! You'll have a wonderful time at MNSSHP. The CMs at HM will love you for it. I agree that your daughter def should have been your alligator. Too, cute. Maybe not too late to convince her?



Sadly, no - she has her heart set on being Elsa


----------



## Tiggerette

Anyone finding the chaterati for today's show? I'm a little lost in finding the chat today.


Ah-ha, I found the chaterati!   I don't know what  did differently.


----------



## rteetz

1Grumpy9 said:


> Good Luck Ryan at school!!  Moving to college was very nerve wracking for me.  I had gone to community college for 2 years and when I transferred, I knew no one.  After about a week, I had some great friends and to this day they are great friends.  If your dorm has events at night, go to them, that is a way to get to know people and make friends.
> 
> I learned this morning that my boss won't be in for a week because his wife was supposed to go in for her c-section next monday, but the baby decided to come early.


Thanks! I don't know anybody from my high school going to my college so I'll have to make new friends. I don't think I'll have a problem doing that though.


----------



## rteetz

NeuroCindy said:


> Marquette is maybe... 2 hours from me?  Not far at all!


Yep!


----------



## KingLlama

1. I've been hearing great things about Milwaukee lately, and all the stuff they've done to the downtown area. Will be up there in two years for a work convention and really looking forward to it.

2. Ordered two new Disney books yesterday. A coffee table book featuring classic attraction posters from the Disney parks, as well as a book called "Walt Disney and the Promise of Progress City", a book MB mentioned during a "Connecting with Walt" episode. Can't wait for them to arrive.

3. Steve is right....yesterday morning's weather was PERFECT for a run. I was actually able to run more than I ever have. Too bad we're reverting back to typical late Summer weather here for the next week or so, but just that one glimpse of Fall was outstanding.

4. Thinking of buying either a new grill or a new smoker(or a combo) later this Fall when they're probably going on sale. I don't grill much, but I think I'd really like it if I put more time/thought into it, and could get pretty good at it over time. Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## chillitsanne

Jules4886 said:


> Been watching the Olympics. It's been brilliant!



I usually lurk on here, but I wanted to comment on this. I was obsessed with the Olympics this year, they were great! Feeling a little post Olympic depression at the moment. I don't remember what i was doing with my free time before them.


----------



## rteetz

KingLlama said:


> 1. I've been hearing great things about Milwaukee lately, and all the stuff they've done to the downtown area. Will be up there in two years for a work convention and really looking forward to it.


the Downtown area is really coming along. Our art museum has the Calatrava which is an amazing structure. We are also building a brand new arena/stadium.


----------



## MochaDrinker

I'm going to Milwaukee next week to see a couple baseball games


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Eoywin said:


> I'm new in this area of the boards. I just got hooked on the podcasts (mostly watching the ones on YouTube)!
> 
> 39 days until Disney but next weekend we go to Atlanta for Dragon Con. My daughter starts school on Monday and then we start up with youth group, church choir and Girl Scouts. Goodbye summer, hello busy-ness.


Hi, welcome, glad you're here, and also a fellow podcast addict!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

chillitsanne said:


> I usually lurk on here, but I wanted to comment on this. I was obsessed with the Olympics this year, they were great! Feeling a little post Olympic depression at the moment. I don't remember what i was doing with my free time before them.


Don't go back to lurking - stick around, we're a pretty friendly bunch!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

MochaDrinker said:


> I'm going to Milwaukee next week to see a couple baseball games


Have fun, hope whatever team you're rooting for wins!


----------



## superme80

Going to see Hunchback of Notre Dame with my parents tonight!!!!! Super excited. Now if I can convince them to get me dinner to go from The Old Spaghetti Factory.....


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> Going to see Hunchback of Notre Dame with my parents tonight!!!!! Super excited. Now if I can convince them to get me dinner to go from The Old Spaghetti Factory.....


If it's anything like the show that used to be @ the Studios, I envy you!  Have a fantastic time.  I think I ate at a place called the Spaghetti Factory in Toronto a few times years ago, and it was awesome.  Again - enjoy!!


----------



## NC Belle

Ryan, you will be great in meeting people.  I had no one from my high school days when I went to communtiy college and when I went to UMBC as a transfer student when my sister finally graduated from her college (she went all 4 years to that school...then on her own dime grad school).  
I almost did crew, but my work schedule and studies were to much to do the hours needed.  I did a casting call for a movie, but was rejected because my past the shoulders hair was not long enough plus no time to get a wig (guess the movie).  You will get to know some through group projects.


----------



## rteetz

MochaDrinker said:


> I'm going to Milwaukee next week to see a couple baseball games


Awesome I work at Miller park. It's a beautiful stadium.


----------



## wilkeliza

superme80 said:


> Going to see Hunchback of Notre Dame with my parents tonight!!!!! Super excited. Now if I can convince them to get me dinner to go from The Old Spaghetti Factory.....



Oh how fun! I saw the North American Premier in New Jersey with Michael Arden and was so happy that the man playing Quasimodo happens to be a deaf actor! The update to the stage production (I believe the change was made for the American production and was not the case in the Berlin production) makes so much sense and it speaks volumes that this venue cast John McGinity. Please report back on how the production went as I've been interested in this since it was announced. I answered my own question and see Mr. McGinity is not verbal so there will be a shadow singer onstage. It will be interesting how that is handled. If it is like Spring Awakening or something different.


----------



## wilkeliza

blech Must remember NOT to google my username. Got myself a little down doing that and had to come to the podcast section where I feel safe.


----------



## superme80

wilkeliza said:


> Oh how fun! I saw the North American Premier in New Jersey with Michael Arden and was so happy that the man playing Quasimodo happens to be a deaf actor! The update to the stage production (I believe the change was made for the American production and was not the case in the Berlin production) makes so much sense and it speaks volumes that this venue cast John McGinity. Please report back on how the production went as I've been interested in this since it was announced. I answered my own question and see Mr. McGinity is not verbal so there will be a shadow singer onstage. It will be interesting how that is handled. If it is like Spring Awakening or something different.


This one is being done by a local rep company. Hopefully this company eventually remembers they have tons of local actors with equity cards and starts casting them. They tend to import actors who are working towards their equity card, but not local people. Sorry just frustrated for friends who are either working or have equity cards that have a hard time getting work. I heard the soundtrak on youtube, so I have been dying to see this show.


----------



## wilkeliza

superme80 said:


> This one is being done by a local rep company. Hopefully this company eventually remembers they have tons of local actors with equity cards and starts casting them. They tend to import actors who are working towards their equity card, but not local people. Sorry just frustrated for friends who are either working or have equity cards that have a hard time getting work. I heard the soundtrak on youtube, so I have been dying to see this show.



I wonder if they didn't go "local" because the same cast is traveling to the LA product. I agree though that rep companies would do good to at least save a portion of spots for local castings. No need to apologize at all. I was apart of the community (on the East coast) and know how hard it is to get jobs thus why I just go to theater now instead of being apart of it.


----------



## superme80

wilkeliza said:


> I wonder if they didn't go "local" because the same cast is traveling to the LA product. I agree though that rep companies would do good to at least save a portion of spots for local castings. No need to apologize at all. I was apart of the community (on the East coast) and know how hard it is to get jobs thus why I just go to theater now instead of being apart of it.


They used to have certain amounts of ensemble and smaller roles set aside for local talent. I knew a few people who used to perform with this company 20 years ago. Now they just go out for talent. My guess is money.  If this show was touring, I would understand. But sadly this is rep company stopped hiring local talent about 10 years ago. I normally try to boycott, but this show was too tempting. And I was doing tons of theater until the kids came along. When they are older!!!


----------



## Aerin75

KingLlama said:


> 4. Thinking of buying either a new grill or a new smoker(or a combo) later this Fall when they're probably going on sale. I don't grill much, but I think I'd really like it if I put more time/thought into it, and could get pretty good at it over time. Any suggestions are welcome.



Brussels sprouts, carrots, eggplant. You name it, my husband has tried grilling it. He got a grill tray for the veggies. We visit Penzeys for fresher dried spices and great blends that we use.  Oh!  Beer can chicken is a favorite


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Aerin75 said:


> Brussels sprouts, carrots, eggplant. You name it, my husband has tried grilling it. He got a grill tray for the veggies. We visit Penzeys for fresher dried spices and great blends that we use.  Oh!  Beer can chicken is a favorite


All sounds fantastic to me!  I LOVE grilled food, but rarely get it and don't have BBQ.


----------



## samsteele

Aerin75 said:


> Beer can chicken is a favorite


I've heard great things about this but was scared off thinking the whole chicken might just explode all over my grill and deck. I even have Steve Raichlen's Beer Can Chicken cookbook (an excellent author - check out his grilling books) but the thought of exploding chicken just scares the socks right off me.  Have you ever had any chicken misadventures?


----------



## SorcererHeidi

samsteele said:


> I've heard great things about this but was scared off thinking the whole chicken might just explode all over my grill and deck. I even have Steve Raichlen's Beer Can Chicken cookbook (an excellent author - check out his grilling books) but the thought of exploding chicken just scares the socks right off me.  Have you ever had any chicken misadventures?


@samsteele  - Is he same guy (deadpan demeanor, glasses) that has a cooking show called "Barbecue U?".  Love that guy - he used to make some YUMMYMMYYYY looking stuff when I watched his shows on PBS on Sunday afternoons!


----------



## samsteele

I think so! Very calm. Understated. But again, if you shove a beer can up into a chicken and stick it over gas heat then it's probably a good thing to be calm. And a little deadpan.


----------



## disneysteve

wilkeliza said:


> blech Must remember NOT to google my username. Got myself a little down doing that and had to come to the podcast section where I feel safe.


NEVER, NEVER, NEVER do that!

I learned long ago about this issue and I've tried my very hardest ever since to just totally block the existence of certain things out of my mind.

To everyone else - DON'T DO THIS! Don't Google your username. Don't Google anyone else's username. Don't ask questions. Just take my word for it. Don't let wilkeliza's post tempt you to search her name. JUST DON'T DO IT!!!

I now return you to your regularly scheduled chit chat.


----------



## samsteele

If I googled my username I'd probably just get a bunch of pictures of exotic male dancers so it's all good 
In fact, I'm off to do just that. I need a pick me up.


----------



## rteetz

samsteele said:


> I think so! Very calm. Understated. But again, if you shove a beer can up into a chicken and stick it over gas heat then it's probably a good thing to be calm. And a little deadpan.


Now you're making me hungry I love beer can chicken.


----------



## wilkeliza

disneysteve said:


> NEVER, NEVER, NEVER do that!
> 
> I learned long ago about this issue and I've tried my very hardest ever since to just totally block the existence of certain things out of my mind.
> 
> To everyone else - DON'T DO THIS! Don't Google your username. Don't Google anyone else's username. Don't ask questions. Just take my word for it. Don't let wilkeliza's post tempt you to search her name. JUST DON'T DO IT!!!
> 
> I now return you to your regularly scheduled chit chat.



Thanks DisneySteve. I was having a rough day and for some reason went down that dark path making it worse. I remembered all you guys who seem to actualy like (or at least tolerate) me and pulled myself out of that funk. Must remember what is good about here!


----------



## Aerin75

samsteele said:


> I've heard great things about this but was scared off thinking the whole chicken might just explode all over my grill and deck. I even have Steve Raichlen's Beer Can Chicken cookbook (an excellent author - check out his grilling books) but the thought of exploding chicken just scares the socks right off me.  Have you ever had any chicken misadventures?



Nope. Not sure exactly what he does, but it always turns out well. Now trying to cook brats on an open flame while camping..... I totally failed at that!


----------



## disneysteve

wilkeliza said:


> Thanks DisneySteve. I was having a rough day and for some reason went down that dark path making it worse. I remembered all you guys who seem to actualy like (or at least tolerate) me and pulled myself out of that funk. Must remember what is good about here!


One final warning. If you don't know what wilkeliza is talking about, consider yourself blessed and make absolutely no attempt to find out. Ever.

Move along now. Isn't the weather beautiful?

I just got back from a 45-minute walk/jog. 2.88 miles today. I need to get back to running which I haven't really been doing since before we went to Disney last month. Soon enough, 5K season will be upon us. There's one I definitely want to do on November 6 at a local winery that actually goes through the vineyards so I need to be in shape for that. I mean I could go out tomorrow and run a 5K but I want to get a decent time for me.


----------



## wilkeliza

@disneysteve I haven't run since Wine and Dine last year. I really need to get back in shape. I hope to lose about 40 pounds in a years time (hoping for wedding time) and I know exercise will help more than food since I'm eating about 1800 calories a day right now.


----------



## rteetz

wilkeliza said:


> @disneysteve I haven't run since Wine and Dine last year. I really need to get back in shape. I hope to lose about 40 pounds in a years time (hoping for wedding time) and I know exercise will help more than food since I'm eating about 1800 calories a day right now.


I've got 48.6 miles in four days come January...


----------



## wilkeliza

rteetz said:


> I've got 48.6 miles in four days come January...



You surely are Dopey . I have a few running buddies trying to still talk me into it no matter how much I say I'm out of shape.


----------



## disneysteve

wilkeliza said:


> @disneysteve I haven't run since Wine and Dine last year. I really need to get back in shape. I hope to lose about 40 pounds in a years time (hoping for wedding time) and I know exercise will help more than food since I'm eating about 1800 calories a day right now.


I'm one of those annoying people who has never really had any problem with his weight. Everybody told me it would catch up with me when I turned 30. Then they said 40. Well it finally started to creep up when I hit 50. I'm still wearing the same size clothing I wore in high school but I'm definitely bigger than I've ever been, which is a big deal to me. I've been quite regular with exercise but I know my eating habits in recent months haven't been great so I'm working on that now. I don't need to lose a lot - 5 to 10 pounds would be fantastic. I just worry as I get older due to family history and I want to try and avoid as much of that medical garbage as I can by taking good care of myself.


----------



## rteetz

wilkeliza said:


> You surely are Dopey . I have a few running buddies trying to still talk me into it no matter how much I say I'm out of shape.


It will be my first full marathon. I ran my first half in January in WDW this year.


----------



## disneysteve

rteetz said:


> I've got 48.6 miles in four days come January...


----------



## wilkeliza

disneysteve said:


> I'm one of those annoying people who has never really had any problem with his weight. Everybody told me it would catch up with me when I turned 30. Then they said 40. Well it finally started to creep up when I hit 50. I'm still wearing the same size clothing I wore in high school but I'm definitely bigger than I've ever been, which is a big deal to me. I've been quite regular with exercise but I know my eating habits in recent months haven't been great so I'm working on that now. I don't need to lose a lot - 5 to 10 pounds would be fantastic. I just worry as I get older due to family history and I want to try and avoid as much of that medical garbage as I can by taking good care of myself.



I never had a real problem until I hit 25. I use to be able to eat whatever and still have a slim figure. Hit 25 and it has been downhill since . Decided no time better then now to try and get things under control. Doctor says I really only need to lose 25 but I'd like 40.


----------



## disneysteve

wilkeliza said:


> Doctor says I really only need to lose 25 but I'd like 40.


I don't know which of you is right because unfortunately it's been my experience that a lot of my fellow doctors don't really give great advice in this department. That said, just make sure you are setting a realistic goal for yourself. Also, whatever goal you set, don't be disappointed or feel you've failed if you lose weight and get into a regular exercise routine but don't reach that target number. Better to lose 20 and be in better shape than to lose nothing and be sitting on the sofa every night.


----------



## Aerin75

wilkeliza said:


> I never had a real problem until I hit 25. I use to be able to eat whatever and still have a slim figure. Hit 25 and it has been downhill since . Decided no time better then now to try and get things under control. Doctor says I really only need to lose 25 but I'd like 40.



For me it was 30 coupled with kid.  I was so skinny when I was younger, and unfortunately never learned to watch what I ate.


----------



## Aerin75

disneysteve said:


> I don't know which of you is right because unfortunately it's been my experience that a lot of my fellow doctors don't really give great advice in this department. That said, just make sure you are setting a realistic goal for yourself. Also, whatever goal you set, don't be disappointed or feel you've failed if you lose weight and get into a regular exercise routine but don't reach that target number. Better to lose 20 and be in better shape than to lose nothing and be sitting on the sofa every night.



Thank you for reasonableness!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

disneysteve said:


> I don't know which of you is right because unfortunately it's been my experience that a lot of my fellow doctors don't really give great advice in this department. That said, just make sure you are setting a realistic goal for yourself. Also, whatever goal you set, don't be disappointed or feel you've failed if you lose weight and get into a regular exercise routine but don't reach that target number. Better to lose 20 and be in better shape than to lose nothing and be sitting on the sofa every night.


And I'll also say, as somebody who has struggled with their weight their entire life - the scale ain't the only # that's important either. I recently lost 40 lbs. this year, 80 since Nov. '14, but actually did it to improve my labs (triglycerides, Hba1c, glucose, etc.), more than anything, and I did, so that made me very happy, since I was in danger of having to start even MORE meds.


----------



## rteetz

SorcererHeidi said:


> And I'll also say, as somebody who has struggled with their weight their entire life - the scale ain't the only # that's important either. I recently lost 40 lbs. this year, 80 since Nov. '14, but actually did it to improve my labs (triglycerides, Hba1c, glucose, etc.), more than anything, and I did, so that made me very happy, since I was in danger of having to start even MORE meds.


Congrats on the weight loss Heidi!


----------



## wilkeliza

disneysteve said:


> I don't know which of you is right because unfortunately it's been my experience that a lot of my fellow doctors don't really give great advice in this department. That said, just make sure you are setting a realistic goal for yourself. Also, whatever goal you set, don't be disappointed or feel you've failed if you lose weight and get into a regular exercise routine but don't reach that target number. Better to lose 20 and be in better shape than to lose nothing and be sitting on the sofa every night.



Thanks. 20 would be fine and puts me back into the healthy BMI range. 40 would just give me wiggle room before I have kids.


----------



## disneysteve

SorcererHeidi said:


> I was in danger of having to start even MORE meds.


This is something I try to make my patients understand, unfortunately to no avail almost always. You (generic you - not you personally Heidi) wouldn't need to take most of the meds I'm prescribing for you if you would get off your rear, exercise regularly, and stop stuffing your face with crap.


----------



## wilkeliza

SorcererHeidi said:


> And I'll also say, as somebody who has struggled with their weight their entire life - the scale ain't the only # that's important either. I recently lost 40 lbs. this year, 80 since Nov. '14, but actually did it to improve my labs (triglycerides, Hba1c, glucose, etc.), more than anything, and I did, so that made me very happy, since I was in danger of having to start even MORE meds.



Congratulations! You are right labs are important too.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

rteetz said:


> Congrats on the weight loss Heidi!


Thanx, Ryan.  Still keepin' on, still tryin' to get less of me (and forestall the "more meds" some mo'").    You know I'm DEFINITELY in awe of what YOU plan to do in Jan!!!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

wilkeliza said:


> Congratulations! You are right labs are important too.


Thanx, and good luck in your quest!!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

disneysteve said:


> This is something I try to make my patients understand, unfortunately to no avail almost always. You (generic you - not you personally Heidi) wouldn't need to take most of the meds I'm prescribing for you if you would get off your rear, exercise regularly, and stop stuffing your face with crap.


Yep, totally agree, Steve.  That's my next "ask" and "try" - to maybe be able to STOP some of the meds I ALREADY take!


----------



## disneysteve

SorcererHeidi said:


> Yep, totally agree, Steve.  That's my next "ask" and "try" - to maybe be able to STOP some of the meds I ALREADY take!


That's great. Congrats on the awesome progress you've made so far.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

disneysteve said:


> That's great. Congrats on the awesome progress you've made so far.


Thanx, Steve!


----------



## bamacmac

They were able to fix my car...so it should be a nice trip to Florida on Thursday! I can't believe I'm going back down there. Can't wait. I know it's only been a few weeks since I was there, but these few weeks have been stressful and crazy and too busy and hard. I need a break. And I'm excited to look at more apartments. 

I'm doing the 5K during the Wine and Dine weekend in November! Can't wait for that either!

@rteetz Good luck with moving to school and getting started with that! It will be amazing. College was the best 8 years of my life. LOL. NO really. I had 5 knee surgeries in college (had to withdraw several times for medical reasons) and transferred 3 times so that really led to things dragging out a bit. Or a lot. 

@disneysteve Good luck getting ready for 5K season. You can do it!



You kids all behave tonight.


----------



## wilkeliza

Oh I almost forgot to share what I started today! If you guys remember from the megameet I made some little crochet Disney dolls. Well today I started to make the most complex one I've ever made. I'm making a Wall-E!


----------



## rteetz

bamacmac said:


> I'm doing the 5K during the Wine and Dine weekend in November! Can't wait for that either!
> 
> @rteetz Good luck with moving to school and getting started with that! It will be amazing. College was the best 8 years of my life. LOL. NO really. I had 5 knee surgeries in college (had to withdraw several times for medical reasons) and transferred 3 times so that really led to things dragging out a bit. Or a lot.


Good luck with the 5K! 

Thanks!


----------



## superme80

wilkeliza said:


> Oh how fun! I saw the North American Premier in New Jersey with Michael Arden and was so happy that the man playing Quasimodo happens to be a deaf actor! The update to the stage production (I believe the change was made for the American production and was not the case in the Berlin production) makes so much sense and it speaks volumes that this venue cast John McGinity. Please report back on how the production went as I've been interested in this since it was announced. I answered my own question and see Mr. McGinity is not verbal so there will be a shadow singer onstage. It will be interesting how that is handled. If it is like Spring Awakening or something different.


This was the production.  His "voice" was incredible. And Mark Jacoby from Ragtime was Frollo. Just amazing!


----------



## disneysteve

wilkeliza said:


> Oh I almost forgot to share what I started today! If you guys remember from the megameet I made some little crochet Disney dolls. Well today I started to make the most complex one I've ever made. I'm making a Wall-E!


I'd love to see that when it's finished. My wife loves Wall-E. Here's a pic of her Wall-E collection. You might have a customer for that doll when you're done.


----------



## disneysteve

bamacmac said:


> I'm doing the 5K during the Wine and Dine weekend in November! Can't wait for that either!


We really need to do a RunDisney race one of these years. DW did her first 5K last year at GKTW but she hasn't kept up with it. I'm sure a RunDisney race would motivate her.


----------



## bamacmac

disneysteve said:


> We really need to do a RunDisney race one of these years. DW did her first 5K last year at GKTW but she hasn't kept up with it. I'm sure a RunDisney race would motivate her.


I was blown away by the princess 5K in February. It was so well done and so well organized and so much fun. Even for a 5K it felt like such a huge production to be a part of. And being in the world showcase at 6AM was worth it alone! The November one is through Animla Kingdom. That should be fun!


----------



## NeuroCindy

There's a spider in my office that keeps randomly appearing, running around like a banshee, then disappearing again.  I'm being trolled by a spider.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneysteve said:


> We really need to do a RunDisney race one of these years. DW did her first 5K last year at GKTW but she hasn't kept up with it. I'm sure a RunDisney race would motivate her.





bamacmac said:


> I was blown away by the princess 5K in February. It was so well done and so well organized and so much fun. Even for a 5K it felt like such a huge production to be a part of. And being in the world showcase at 6AM was worth it alone! The November one is through Animla Kingdom. That should be fun!



In your view(s) is it worth it to go to a RunDisney event if you only do the 5K?  I've been starting back up at the gym and "running" a bit - but I still haven't figured out this whole "runners high" thing yet and after 30 mins I am hating life so not sure even Disney could motivate me to run for multiple hours to do a 1/2 marathon - but I could do a 5K I think


----------



## bamacmac

TheMaxRebo said:


> In your view(s) is it worth it to go to a RunDisney event if you only do the 5K?  I've been starting back up at the gym and "running" a bit - but I still haven't figured out this whole "runners high" thing yet and after 30 mins I am hating life so not sure even Disney could motivate me to run for multiple hours to do a 1/2 marathon - but I could do a 5K I think



I definitely think it is worth it. 2 of my friends and I planned our trip just to do the 5K. I walked the entire thing at a brisk pace (I can't really run anymore due to knee issues). I used to LOVE to run though. Before all this knee stuff started 14 years ago, I was obsessed with running. I was even on the track team in college for awhile, but competed in field events. I miss it all terribly.

I've signed up for the 10K next Feb and plan to mostly walk it but slightly jog just enough to be able to do it a little faster.

runDisney encourages a run/walk approach. If you check out the website the trainer they have on there (Jeff Galloway) with tips and all has a whole program you can follow for run/walk for half and full marathons. Maybe something to look into! If I were able to do the bigger races I would so do it and would follow his training.

But I do think it's completely worth it to only do a 5K. Arrive on Wednesday night so you can have plenty of time to do the expo on Thursday (which is really fun) and then the race Friday morning.

The nice thing about the 5K's too is that you can do it that morning and then go play in the parks and not be wiped out!


----------



## disneysteve

Disney also recently announced that the 5K medals will now be actual medals and not the cheesy rubber ones they had been using.


----------



## bamacmac

disneysteve said:


> Disney also recently announced that the 5K medals will now be actual medals and not the cheesy rubber ones they had been using.


YES! I was so excited to see that!


----------



## wilkeliza

TheMaxRebo said:


> In your view(s) is it worth it to go to a RunDisney event if you only do the 5K?  I've been starting back up at the gym and "running" a bit - but I still haven't figured out this whole "runners high" thing yet and after 30 mins I am hating life so not sure even Disney could motivate me to run for multiple hours to do a 1/2 marathon - but I could do a 5K I think



I think a runDisney 5K is totally worth it. They are expensive but I find them to be very fun. They are also incredibly motivating and full of wonderful people. The 5Ks and 10Ks here put on through NYRR (same group who does the marathon and half in NYC) are very competitive and full of nasty people but at Disney I've never felt judged for running in a costume or a tutu. There is a vocal minority that hate those things but they don't stay in runDisney races very long as that isn't what the community is about so they quickly find out they aren't welcome if they are going to spew so much negativity. 

The 5Ks are also mostly park running so that is a lot of fun. As a regular it makes it easier because i can think oh if I go from here to Kilimanjaro Safaris that is mile 1 or from start to the boardwalk or whatever the path is. I'm able to think about it as a journey to different destinations on property instead of just miles.


----------



## SarahDisney

disneysteve said:


> We really need to do a RunDisney race one of these years. DW did her first 5K last year at GKTW but she hasn't kept up with it. I'm sure a RunDisney race would motivate her.



runDisney races are awesome ... but expensive. Excellent motivation, though - it's what got me running consistently and my sister started on running.



TheMaxRebo said:


> In your view(s) is it worth it to go to a RunDisney event if you only do the 5K?  I've been starting back up at the gym and "running" a bit - but I still haven't figured out this whole "runners high" thing yet and after 30 mins I am hating life so not sure even Disney could motivate me to run for multiple hours to do a 1/2 marathon - but I could do a 5K I think



My first runDisney trip was the 5K only. It's not a cheap trip ($80-90 for the race, on top of the rest of your trip costs), but it's a really fun experience. There's nothing like being in World Showcase as the sun comes up. Plus, the 5Ks usually start the latest, so ... slightly less early wakeup.
Also, I know someone else suggested it, but ... try run/walk. I generally run 3-4 minutes and then walk 1 minute, and let me tell you ... that 1 minute walk is what has kept what little sanity I have intact. My sister does even shorter run intervals and longer walk intervals. You can definitely find something that works for you.
And by the way ... when I first started running, I thought there was no way I'd ever run for more than 30-45 minutes. Yesterday I ran for an hour and 48 minutes. Just saying.



disneysteve said:


> Disney also recently announced that the 5K medals will now be actual medals and not the cheesy rubber ones they had been using.



I like the cheesy rubber medallions! I'm excited for the actual metal medals, but I'm kinda gonna miss the rubber ones.



wilkeliza said:


> I think a runDisney 5K is totally worth it. They are expensive but I find them to be very fun. They are also incredibly motivating and full of wonderful people. The 5Ks and 10Ks here put on through NYRR (same group who does the marathon and half in NYC) are very competitive and full of nasty people but at Disney I've never felt judged for running in a costume or a tutu. There is a vocal minority that hate those things but they don't stay in runDisney races very long as that isn't what the community is about so they quickly find out they aren't welcome if they are going to spew so much negativity.



Oh yes, so much this. In the 2+ years that I've been running regularly, I've done all of 1 non-Disney race (and it wasn't even a NYRR race). Every time I think about signing up for a race, I remember my childhood experiences with NYRR races (we were family members when I was a kid and I pretty much finished every race dead last) and my dad's attitude towards running (when I was a little one, my dad was a runner, and he was all about the PRs and good paces and whatnot) and I realize that these races are not for people who think of running as a casual thing and don't care about being fast or winning or even running the whole time.
On the other hand, at Disney ... there are plenty of other people doing run/walk, lots of people care even less than I do about their time, and I know I'm going to make some new friends. There are some super competitive people and some not so nice people, but overall, it's a way more laid back environment. Definitely more my type of scene than any other race I've seen.

Long story short ... if you think you might enjoy a runDisney race (and you're willing to spend the money) ... try it. The 5Ks are a great place to start.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

bamacmac said:


> I've signed up for the 10K next Feb and plan to mostly walk it but slightly jog just enough to be able to do it a little faster.
> 
> runDisney encourages a run/walk approach. If you check out the website the trainer they have on there (Jeff Galloway) with tips and all has a whole program you can follow for run/walk for half and full marathons. Maybe something to look into! If I were able to do the bigger races I would so do it and would follow his training.
> 
> But I do think it's completely worth it to only do a 5K. Arrive on Wednesday night so you can have plenty of time to do the expo on Thursday (which is really fun) and then the race Friday morning.
> 
> The nice thing about the 5K's too is that you can do it that morning and then go play in the parks and not be wiped out!





wilkeliza said:


> The 5Ks are also mostly park running so that is a lot of fun. As a regular it makes it easier because i can think oh if I go from here to Kilimanjaro Safaris that is mile 1 or from start to the boardwalk or whatever the path is. I'm able to think about it as a journey to different destinations on property instead of just miles.





SarahDisney said:


> My first runDisney trip was the 5K only. It's not a cheap trip ($80-90 for the race, on top of the rest of your trip costs), but it's a really fun experience. There's nothing like being in World Showcase as the sun comes up. Plus, the 5Ks usually start the latest, so ... slightly less early wakeup.
> Also, I know someone else suggested it, but ... try run/walk. I generally run 3-4 minutes and then walk 1 minute, and let me tell you ... that 1 minute walk is what has kept what little sanity I have intact. My sister does even shorter run intervals and longer walk intervals. You can definitely find something that works for you.
> And by the way ... when I first started running, I thought there was no way I'd ever run for more than 30-45 minutes. Yesterday I ran for an hour and 48 minutes. Just saying.



Thanks for all the input ... I think it is the opportunity to run through the parks - or potentially backstage some - that would motivate me the most

I think I just need to stick with it more - I've tried to get into running in the past and just found it to be torture


----------



## bamacmac

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thanks for all the input ... I think it is the opportunity to run through the parks - or potentially backstage some - that would motivate me the most
> 
> I think I just need to stick with it more - I've tried to get into running in the past and just found it to be torture



That part is AMAZING! Makes it go by so fast. Loved being backstage at Epcot!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

wilkeliza said:


> Oh I almost forgot to share what I started today! If you guys remember from the megameet I made some little crochet Disney dolls. Well today I started to make the most complex one I've ever made. I'm making a Wall-E!



You made those?? I had no idea!! Loved them! Would you be interested in donating one or two to the NJ DIS Meet in April?



bamacmac said:


> That part is AMAZING! Makes it go by so fast. Loved being backstage at Epcot!



I always wanted to do the Tower of Terror one, but it is gone now. The princess-themed one sounds incredible though.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

I am starting to look into the virtual 5K's that I have found online.  That way I can start working myself into shape for Disney (I know...a little late, but it is better than not).

I have found out that going naround my development (with some added from the connecting development is 1 mile.  If I start with one trip around and build up from there I should be good.  There are some small hills in that route that will help me.

I wish I could be off meds, but unfortunately, it isn't in the cards for me with no Thyroid or Parathyroid.  


Last night I went to see Pete's Dragon.  I thought it was good.  My cousins that went with me thought it was just Ok.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> In your view(s) is it worth it to go to a RunDisney event if you only do the 5K?  I've been starting back up at the gym and "running" a bit - but I still haven't figured out this whole "runners high" thing yet and after 30 mins I am hating life so not sure even Disney could motivate me to run for multiple hours to do a 1/2 marathon - but I could do a 5K I think


Never say it's "only a 5k". Every event means sow thing to peopl and is a goal. Some can only run a 5K but that's somethings they worked so hard for and are incredibly happy and proud when they finish. my first RunDisney rave was in 2015 at Marathon Weekend and I can tell you I had never experienced something like that. It's what made me keep coming back. This year I did the 5k and half and now I'm signed up for dopey. 

One big thing to note about the 5K. They aren't timed, and while RunDisney does say to stick to a 16:00min/mile pace it's less enforced for the 5K. For the 10K you must stick with that pace though. 

I can also tell you that the whole training part does suck at points but when you realize what your end goal is and accomplish it, it makes it all worth it.


----------



## wilkeliza

*NikkiBell* said:


> You made those?? I had no idea!! Loved them! Would you be interested in donating one or two to the NJ DIS Meet in April?



Totally will. I just need to start them earlier than the last ones haha. I was up until 4 am one night finishing the Mega Meet ones. I was surprised they sold for such a good price. Now to think of some different characters to do. Maybe I'll actually finish the Pooh Bear that  ended up not making it to the Mega Meet. 

@disneysteve This particular Wall-E is actually making the trip out to Pixar! However, if it ends up being a good built I will definitely make another one for your wife. 

I use crochet as a therapy of sorts so it is nice to have a reason to make stuff. My favorite thing I made was an Ewok Hoodie/Scarf. It is so cute and warm and better yet doubles as an easy cosplay!


----------



## rteetz

disneysteve said:


> Disney also recently announced that the 5K medals will now be actual medals and not the cheesy rubber ones they had been using.


You'd be surprised a lot of people really liked the rubber medals because of the color and such. The biggest worry now is because they went to metal medals is the prices will go up and RunDisney 5Ks aren't cheap they are $65+.


----------



## rteetz

bamacmac said:


> But I do think it's completely worth it to only do a 5K. Arrive on Wednesday night so you can have plenty of time to do the expo on Thursday (which is really fun) and then the race Friday morning.
> 
> The nice thing about the 5K's too is that you can do it that morning and then go play in the parks and not be wiped out!


It depends on what weekend you do. Marathon weekend I would arrive on Tuesday and you'd have to get to the expo Wednesday before the 5K on Thursday. Marathon weekend is the only 4 race event. The rest of the weekends are 3 race events. Marathon weekend is treated like the granddaddy of them all. 

@TheMaxRebo They also have kids races from 100m to 1 mile.


----------



## Aerin75

wilkeliza said:


> Oh I almost forgot to share what I started today! If you guys remember from the megameet I made some little crochet Disney dolls. Well today I started to make the most complex one I've ever made. I'm making a Wall-E!



That is incredible!  Please post some pics - I'm so bad at crocheting, but I love the results of other people! 



1Grumpy9 said:


> I wish I could be off meds, but unfortunately, it isn't in the cards for me with no Thyroid or Parathyroid.



Understand that!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Never say it's "only a 5k". Every event means sow thing to peopl and is a goal. Some can only run a 5K but that's somethings they worked so hard for and are incredibly happy and proud when they finish. my first RunDisney rave was in 2015 at Marathon Weekend and I can tell you I had never experienced something like that. It's what made me keep coming back. This year I did the 5k and half and now I'm signed up for dopey.
> 
> One big thing to note about the 5K. They aren't timed, and while RunDisney does say to stick to a 16:00min/mile pace it's less enforced for the 5K. For the 10K you must stick with that pace though.
> 
> I can also tell you that the whole training part does suck at points but when you realize what your end goal is and accomplish it, it makes it all worth it.



Thanks for the note Ryan, and just to be clear, when I said "only 5K" I didn't mean it like it wasn't an accomplishment I meant more to go down and go to the event and all that is involved and everything for just one race that isn't the biggest race is it worth it from a cost perspective, getting in the "full experience", etc.  Do you get the full "RunDisney" experience if you aren't also doing the 1/2 or full marathon

Trust me, I would not belittle anyone's accomplishments ... and I don't even know if I could fun a 5K today so it definitely isn't "only 5K" to me


----------



## disneysteve

rteetz said:


> The biggest worry now is because they went to metal medals is the prices will go up


That was my first thought when I heard the announcement. They're not going to give nicer medals and not up the price knowing Disney. But they already get away with charging $65 for a race that is $25 anywhere else. Of course, anywhere else, you're not running through a Disney park with Disney entertainment along the way.

I definitely need to find out the race schedule for the future and when sign ups open.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thanks for the note Ryan, and just to be clear, when I said "only 5K" I didn't mean it like it wasn't an accomplishment I meant more to go down and go to the event and all that is involved and everything for just one race that isn't the biggest race is it worth it from a cost perspective, getting in the "full experience", etc.  Do you get the full "RunDisney" experience if you aren't also doing the 1/2 or full marathon
> 
> Trust me, I would not belittle anyone's accomplishments ... and I don't even know if I could fun a 5K today so it definitely isn't "only 5K" to me


Each race is a different experience. The 5K, 10K, and Half are all different and amazing events. I have yet to experience the marathon but will next year. 

I know you weren't trying to belittle but I wanted to make it clear so people who do only run the 5k don't feel left out for their accomplishment.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Each race is a different experience. The 5K, 10K, and Half are all different and amazing events. I have yet to experience the marathon but will next year.
> 
> I know you weren't trying to belittle but I wanted to make it clear so people who do only run the 5k don't feel left out for their accomplishment.



no thanks for pointing it out ... it didn't even dawn on me that it could be taken that way but you are right that it could have and certainly wasn't what I meant


----------



## rteetz

Well I'm moved in... It's hot and small and there's a lot of new people....


----------



## SorcererHeidi

rteetz said:


> Well I'm moved in... It's hot and small and there's a lot of new people....


Glad you're moved in, sorry it's hot, hope that "evens out" soon.  And see - lots of newbies like you!  Hope it starts feeling like "home" in no time!!


----------



## wilkeliza

rteetz said:


> Well I'm moved in... It's hot and small and there's a lot of new people....



Glad to hear you are moved in. I'm sure it'll feel like home in no time. Hopefully it cools down and you get to meet a few people on your dorm floor.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Well I'm moved in... It's hot and small and there's a lot of new people....



Congrats

And this is good practice as that likely describes your first apartment after college as well


----------



## wilkeliza

I think I'm crazy but if my job does go away in Q1 of next year like all hints are pointing to (was bought earlier this year by a bigger company) I'm seriously considering making a career jump to being a travel agent. I found a decent travel agency that might work while I learn the trade and isn't a big umbrella company but I seem to be everyone's go to person for Disneyland and WDW trips. I have planned several for friend and friends of friend or "approved" plans of friends and not a single person has come back unhappy. I'm highly detail oriented at work and really like to listen to each person and plan a vacation they would enjoy. I also just genuinely like working in an environment where my soul job is to make others happy. I have years of customer service experience having worked for Disney and Starbucks and now have some financial know how after working in billing and receivables for a couple of years now.

The only part that scares me is I've never worked on commission before. I don't know if my inner circle is big enough to make it work at first.


----------



## samsteele

rteetz said:


> Well I'm moved in... It's hot and small and there's a lot of new people....


Good luck, Ryan! But you won't really need luck. Just be yourself


----------



## rteetz

SorcererHeidi said:


> Glad you're moved in, sorry it's hot, hope that "evens out" soon.  And see - lots of newbies like you!  Hope it starts feeling like "home" in no time!!



I'm sure it will. I have a nice view of Milwaukee from my room. 



wilkeliza said:


> Glad to hear you are moved in. I'm sure it'll feel like home in no time. Hopefully it cools down and you get to meet a few people on your dorm floor.



Thanks! It should cool down soon. I'm probably hot too from moving everything around. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Congrats
> 
> And this is good practice as that likely describes your first apartment after college as well



Thanks! That's probably true.



samsteele said:


> Good luck, Ryan! But you won't really need luck. Just be yourself



Thanks! I'll try my best.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wilkeliza said:


> I think I'm crazy but if my job does go away in Q1 of next year like all hints are pointing to (was bought earlier this year by a bigger company) I'm seriously considering making a career jump to being a travel agent. I found a decent travel agency that might work while I learn the trade and isn't a big umbrella company but I seem to be everyone's go to person for Disneyland and WDW trips. I have planned several for friend and friends of friend or "approved" plans of friends and not a single person has come back unhappy. I'm highly detail oriented at work and really like to listen to each person and plan a vacation they would enjoy. I also just genuinely like working in an environment where mys soul job is to make others happy. I have years of customer service experience having worked for Disney and Starbucks and now have some financial know how after working in billing and receivables for a couple of years now.
> 
> The only part that scares me is I've never worked on commission before. I don't know if my inner circle is big enough to make it work at first.



I hear you as if I was ever let go or whatever I think I would look to do something completely different ... definitely hard to get started at a place that is based on commissions but if you could stick it out a bit I bet it could work out!


----------



## Aerin75

rteetz said:


> Well I'm moved in... It's hot and small and there's a lot of new people....


Brings back memories....no air conditioning!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Aerin75 said:


> Brings back memories....no air conditioning!


Was wondering about that - I know "back in my day" (you know - before the earth cooled and the dinosaurs came) a lot of educational institutions didn't have a.c, but when Ryan said it was hot, I thought to myself "surely that's changed by now".


----------



## samsteele

No AC in my dorms 25 yrs ago. Many are old, century plus buildings and the wiring would be $$ and freaky difficult. Also, many buildings may be listed & not possible to play with them. Basic electric fans can work wonders. Chances are there is a run on them already in all the nearby department & hardware stores.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Aerin75 said:


> Brings back memories....no air conditioning!



So basically just like Pete's House and the Poly bungalows


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SorcererHeidi said:


> Was wondering about that - I know "back in my day" (you know - before the earth cooled and the dinosaurs came) a lot of educational institutions didn't have a.c, but when Ryan said it was hot, I thought to myself "surely that's changed by now".



My school had one dorm that had AC and you had to write an essay to get in there.  My now wife wrote said essay and I may have frequented her room


----------



## disneysteve

I had no AC freshmen or sophomore year. Freshmen year I was in a corner room which was nice as it had two windows so there was usually some airflow.


----------



## disneysteve

In other news, I volunteered to work at Urgent Care tomorrow night in addition to the shift I already had booked for Friday night. The monthly provider meeting is tomorrow and all FT and PT docs are supposed to attend. I'm per diem so I don't need to be there but somebody has to mind the store. It will be my first time working 2 nights in a row so we'll see how that goes. It's a 5pm-9pm shift each night. Of course, I'm well compensated for my time there and final payment for the Podcast cruise is due shortly so I won't be upset when my paycheck comes with a few hundred extra dollars.


----------



## wilkeliza

I'm so glad I had A/C at both colleges. Of course my freshman year of my second college I lived at the 92nd Street JCC so we had to sign contracts saying we would try to keep the fridges kosher. We weren't allowes to keep things pork products or shellfish in the community fridge. I guess we could have gotten a mini fridge if it was super important and it was the honor code on the dorm floors. My college no longer contracts the dorms there so freshmen have less rules now.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> My school had one dorm that had AC and you had to write an essay to get in there.  My now wife wrote said essay and I may have frequented her room


Way to go Phil! Lol


----------



## Alicenwonderment

rteetz said:


> Congrats on the weight loss Heidi!


Ditto Heidi!!! I feel like I've always struggled with my weight. The thing that happens to me is I gain weight from exercising. Not sure how since I don't eat more calories. I've actually been told I need to eat more calories to speed up metabolism. Sigh. I have a hard time believing it though.


----------



## Alicenwonderment

Ryan I hope you are busy meeting new people. I didn't realize schools have curfews. I just thought curfews were something that happened during my mom's generation (I think she went to college in early 60s.) Her school was a Baptist School and the women curfew was 10 while males curfew was midnight. On Sundays they had to sign out to attend church. My mom told me she knew the names of all the churches not because she attended by was using it so she would get caught by the Profs. 

My school at none of those rules. I can't imagine that working at my old college. I was in the only dorm where all residents agreed they would not come back to the dorm if they had a drink. That was my choice. I do have to say during the freshmen days someone fell off the roof at Acacia (don't think that is spelled right) and died. Even though that Frat was not on campus the school cracked down on drinking. The town did the same. The local bars had a policy where they would not serve you on your 21 birthday but would give you a free drink to be used at another time. The bars didn't want people to get smashed.


----------



## catycatcat4

'
Found this on FB


----------



## Jonas_Swe

Good day awesome peeps! 

I'm on the commute train going in to work downtown. 

Have had a few busy days and not being able to check in here as often as I would like to. 

Stupid grownups making me do grownup things too... Like work and paying bills... 

All I want to do is to be at Walt Disney World! 

Thank DIS that I have you all to hang out with.


----------



## Vernie822

Good luck, @rteetz !!


----------



## disneysteve

Jonas_Swe said:


> Stupid grownups making me do grownup things too... Like work and paying bills...
> 
> All I want to do is to be at Walt Disney World!


I'm with you there. Of course, we have to work to pay for Disney, so I suppose that makes it okay.


----------



## Jonas_Swe

disneysteve said:


> I'm with you there. Of course, we have to work to pay for Disney, so I suppose that makes it okay.



LOL! 

Yeah, you do have a valid point there.


----------



## Eoywin

I'm working - thankfully my commute is about 5 steps from my bedroom to my office. I work from home doing tier one tech support for an ISP. People are really cranky so far today 

But I paid off my Disney trip yesterday! Next week I go to Dragon Con! So it's like mini vacation and then real vacation less than a month afterwards.

I need to finish my Ghostbusters costume - sewing a ton once I'm done with work.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneysteve said:


> I'm with you there. Of course, we have to work to pay for Disney, so I suppose that makes it okay.



I need to discover some parallel universe where they pay me to go to Disney instead of the other way around


----------



## TiggerTrigger

Can't complain too much today. I mean, I still have to work, but thankful for a job and thankful Thursday and Friday are my days to remote in from home. We hit our peak work season in a few weeks and I'll have to be in the office every day with extra long hours, so...reveling in this calm before the storm  Still, I'm with @TheMaxRebo - I want that parallel universe where they're paying me to go to Disney = BLISS!


----------



## Eoywin

I would love to work for Disney - I think I'd be great as a call center person. But sadly, I don't live where that is a possibility.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

Last night I got one more piece to my MNSSHP "costume".  My friend and I are Disneybounding as Dweedle Dee and Dweedle Dum.  I got the ribbon to make the bows for headbands.  I just need to get some felt to make the collar with the bows.

Sunday is my dad's family reunion, so this weekend will be busy making food for Sunday.


----------



## Aerin75

Jonas_Swe said:


> Stupid grownups making me do grownup things too... Like work and paying bills...



Why oh why do they make us do things like that?!?!


----------



## chillitsanne

rteetz said:


> Well I'm moved in... It's hot and small and there's a lot of new people....



Congrats! How's the food? I hated the food at my college lol


----------



## rteetz

chillitsanne said:


> Congrats! How's the food? I hated the food at my college lol


Actually it's not too bad. We also have some restaurants on campus that accept our plan so I think it will be okay.


----------



## WebmasterJackie

TheMaxRebo said:


> I need to discover some parallel universe where they pay me to go to Disney instead of the other way around


If you figure out where that parallel universe exists, please, PLEASE let us all know so we can come too!!!


----------



## disneysteve

chillitsanne said:


> How's the food? I hated the food at my college lol


College cafeterias have gotten SO much better. I love visiting my daughter and eating in their cafeteria. There are multiple stations, brick oven pizza, a wok station, a grill station where they're cooking to order - it's like a luxury resort (which it should be for what we're paying).

Freshman year of college, I lost 23 pounds if that tells you anything about how the food was at our place, and I wasn't a big guy to start with.


----------



## Gorechick

Just dropped my DD at 6th grade orientation this morning.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

The food at Rutgers University was always awesome - but then again I think my palette is simple, and it had pretty much all the essentials that a young college person could need.

We also had four cafeterias too!


----------



## WebmasterJackie

Eoywin said:


> I would love to work for Disney - I think I'd be great as a call center person. But sadly, I don't live where that is a possibility.


Check out this post: http://www.disboards.com/threads/are-there-legitimate-online-jobs.3511696/#post-55803213

Lots of info in that thread about different companies where you can work from home.


----------



## WebmasterMike

Eoywin said:


> I would love to work for Disney - I think I'd be great as a call center person. But sadly, I don't live where that is a possibility.



Funny you should say that.  Continental Airlines ran/runs (now United) a large call center in Houston.  But they also used their Call Center agents in that center for other companies, including "The Walt Disney World Resort."  They did everything from ADRs to Hotel reservations.


----------



## wilkeliza

Alicenwonderment said:


> Ryan I hope you are busy meeting new people. I didn't realize schools have curfews. I just thought curfews were something that happened during my mom's generation (I think she went to college in early 60s.) Her school was a Baptist School and the women curfew was 10 while males curfew was midnight. On Sundays they had to sign out to attend church. My mom told me she knew the names of all the churches not because she attended by was using it so she would get caught by the Profs.



Interestingly the college I had a curfew at was a Baptist college as well and that was in 2006-2007. I believe they still have curfew. There are also some pretty gnarly rules they have. They claim they are "open" and "inclusive" but no matter what your religion you had to go to chapel on Tuesdays and Thursday, all freshman dorms had curfew of like 10 during the week and midnight on the weekends. Then you could only have visitors on the hall floors for certain hours, you had to sign them in with your RA, and if it was of the opposite sex there was a "3 legs" rule meaning only 1 of 4 legs could be off the floor at any given time. It was so silly! My second semester my room mate and I moved to the sophomore dorm since we had enough credits to be sophomores and we got a ground floor room and that opposite sex rule was broken a few times here and there thanks to our window haha. I got threatened with a $20 PDA fine for laying on a guy friend while studying. There were 4 girls using him as a pillow in the quad and the professor came over and was going to give all of us a fine for inappropriate touching until the guy (snarky junior we were all freshman girls) said "What am I going to do molest all 4 of them here in the open? We are studying." he got a fine for back talking but saved all of us fines. I left after my first year. Not just the rules but the fact classes like "Christianity and Evolution" were scrapped from the offerings due to being controversial and the Theater Department was put on probation because of our portrayal of the Tempest.


----------



## chillitsanne

disneysteve said:


> College cafeterias have gotten SO much better. I love visiting my daughter and eating in their cafeteria. There are multiple stations, brick oven pizza, a wok station, a grill station where they're cooking to order - it's like a luxury resort (which it should be for what we're paying).
> 
> Freshman year of college, I lost 23 pounds if that tells you anything about how the food was at our place, and I wasn't a big guy to start with



Brick oven pizza?! That's amazing. We had a couple stations as well but the food just wasn't good.

I lost about 10 but i was pretty excited about it since everyone always talks about the  dreaded "freshman 15" so i guess in a way I am glad the food wasn't that great. lol


----------



## wilkeliza

Got to work to a nice surprise. It is kind of a win/win situation. If I can get two of my certifications in Salesforce (really only need one but I have to get the pre-req before I take the actual certification) I get a bonus and it is something I can take to another company. I have until October 1 so guess I'll be studying before my Disney trip.


----------



## NeuroCindy

I miss living in the dorms.  It was amazing having all of my friends either down the hall or down a flight of stairs.


----------



## chillitsanne

CampbellzSoup said:


> The food at Rutgers University was always awesome - but then again I think my palette is simple, and it had pretty much all the essentials that a young college person could need.
> 
> We also had four cafeterias too!



Rutgers New Burnswick? Did they have the food trucks when you were there? I had the fat sandwich there before and it was delicious


----------



## SarahDisney

disneysteve said:


> College cafeterias have gotten SO much better. I love visiting my daughter and eating in their cafeteria. There are multiple stations, brick oven pizza, a wok station, a grill station where they're cooking to order - it's like a luxury resort (which it should be for what we're paying).



We had a sushi bar... and that was about it.

Seriously, I pretty much lived on PB&J and instant mashed potatos in college. Along with the occasional sushi. And frozen yogurt (peanut butter frozen yogurt day was basically mass chaos in the cafeteria). The cafeteria food was edible, but not always great. 
I was also in midtown Manhattan, and we had restaurants and stores nearby, so no need to starve ... although the pizza place I liked closed partway through my freshman year, which was sad.

Also ... we didn't really have curfew, but they locked the doors to the dorms at 2 AM and you had to bang incessantly on the door to have security let you in after that (happened to me a few times ... mostly coming back from events at our other campus, actually). And boys were not allowed anywhere other than the main lounge in each dorm (I went to an all girls school).


----------



## disneysteve

NeuroCindy said:


> I miss living in the dorms. It was amazing having all of my friends either down the hall or down a flight of stairs.


True, but the other edge of that sword was having the idiots who also lived down the hall that we had to deal with. The ones that thought nothing of playing the stereo at full volume at any time of day or screaming back and forth to their friends down the hall or being drunk more often than sober with the related behavior that brings....


----------



## Eoywin

I loved living in the dorms after the 1st year. I had some really mean girls as roommates my first year. I enjoyed college a lot - which is one reason it took me 7 years to get my B.S. in Broadcasting. I didn't party, I was a geek (still am).


----------



## TiggerTrigger

It's funny, back when I was in college in the early to mid 90s, we had Good Morning America at a few of our dining halls b/c we'd been rated for having some of the best dining hall food in the country. Seeing what awesomeness makes the menus in some of the top ones these days makes our old menus look like nothing. Can't say I miss dorm life though. Rarely was there a need for air conditioning in Syracuse, but I swear...they kept it over 80 degrees in the buildings in the winter. It's so hard to go from that to sub-zero temps outside. Still, college life was a blast! Ahhhh...life before bills, and kids, and major responsibilities. Those were the days


----------



## Eoywin

I started college in 1995 - seems like a lifetime ago. The food was ok in the dining hall but I was really self conscious about eating alone (before I made friends) my first year, and I'd eat so fast that I didn't eat much. I actually lost about ten pounds because of that and having to walk everywhere.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Alicenwonderment said:


> Ditto Heidi!!! I feel like I've always struggled with my weight. The thing that happens to me is I gain weight from exercising. Not sure how since I don't eat more calories. I've actually been told I need to eat more calories to speed up metabolism. Sigh. I have a hard time believing it though.


I know too that they say muscle weighs more than fat.  Proven when I did "circuit exercising" (like Curves) some years back.  Lost 24" all together from between neck and ankles, but gained like 5 lbs.  Really ticked me off until they explained that to me.  I know too they say it's better to eat smaller meals more frequently - to keep your metabolism at a steady level, as well as your blood glucose levels.  Even something as small as a handful of roasted almonds as a snack.  I try to "graze" now, and have something every 4 hours or so, and it seems to be working.  So I'll say to you - if you feel okay, and your labs are good, and you're exercising, pay less attention to the scale.  Like I said - it ain't the only number in town!    WTG, and hang there!


----------



## TiggerTrigger

Eoywin said:


> I started college in 1995 - seems like a lifetime ago. The food was ok in the dining hall but I was really self conscious about eating alone (before I made friends) my first year, and I'd eat so fast that I didn't eat much. I actually lost about ten pounds because of that and having to walk everywhere.



I graduated in 1995, so I know what you mean about a lifetime ago. The walking everywhere was a big thing. You got a workout without even trying.


----------



## disneysteve

TiggerTrigger said:


> Rarely was there a need for air conditioning in Syracuse, but I swear...they kept it over 80 degrees in the buildings in the winter.


My daughter's dorm freshmen year was the same way. The heat was awful. She kept her windows open 24/7 all winter no matter what the outside temp was. When she came home for the weekend or on break, she closed the windows and when she'd go back, all of her posters would be off the walls because the tape got so hot. She had to keep chocolate and stuff in the fridge or else it would melt.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Didn't go to residential college - took night classes when I was in the Navy, as Long Beach City College had an extension right on the base, right behind the WAVE barracks, and I went into the Navy right out of high school.  Never did get my degree, but enjoyed all the courses I took (psychology and sociology mostly, did not want to take "meat and potatoes" courses like math, English, etc.  BLECH!!)   .  But all this talk of "dorm life" reminds me of "barracks life" - both good and bad.  And also the cafeteria talk reminds me of the chow hall - good and bad.


----------



## TiggerTrigger

disneysteve said:


> My daughter's dorm freshmen year was the same way. The heat was awful. She kept her windows open 24/7 all winter no matter what the outside temp was. When she came home for the weekend or on break, she closed the windows and when she'd go back, all of her posters would be off the walls because the tape got so hot. She had to keep chocolate and stuff in the fridge or else it would melt.



Yes! Both freshman and sophomore year were like that for me. We were required to live in university housing for the first two years and I was always fighting to keep my posters in place from having my windows open all the time. There could be mass amounts of lake effect snow falling outside and you'd think it was summer with all of the open windows in the dorms. That all changed my junior year when I moved into a house that was almost 200 years old. Gorgeous home, but you felt winter both inside and out.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...disney-updates+(Disney+Updates+-+wdwinfo.com)

OMG @TheMaxRebo  - thought of your recent post when I saw this - are you a clairvoyant?  Can I get the Pick-6 numbers for tonight?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SorcererHeidi said:


> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/problems-with-air-conditioning-being-reported-in-disneys-polynesian-bungalows/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed:+disney-updates+(Disney+Updates+-+wdwinfo.com)
> 
> OMG @TheMaxRebo  - thought of your recent post when I saw this - are you a clairvoyant?  Can I get the Pick-6 numbers for tonight?



haha, no I had seen that story already

... though it did make me think that:

A: If the AC is out at Pete's House
B: And the AC is out at the Poly Bungalows 
C: Therefore, Pete's house must be at the Poly Bungalows


----------



## rteetz

disneysteve said:


> College cafeterias have gotten SO much better. I love visiting my daughter and eating in their cafeteria. There are multiple stations, brick oven pizza, a wok station, a grill station where they're cooking to order - it's like a luxury resort (which it should be for what we're paying).
> 
> Freshman year of college, I lost 23 pounds if that tells you anything about how the food was at our place, and I wasn't a big guy to start with.


No freshman 15 for you


----------



## Aerin75

Gorechick said:


> Just dropped my DD at 6th grade orientation this morning.



This grade has been hard!  I wish you luck!!


----------



## Aerin75

SarahDisney said:


> We had a sushi bar... and that was about it.
> 
> Seriously, I pretty much lived on PB&J and instant mashed potatos in college. Along with the occasional sushi. And frozen yogurt (peanut butter frozen yogurt day was basically mass chaos in the cafeteria). The cafeteria food was edible, but not always great.
> I was also in midtown Manhattan, and we had restaurants and stores nearby, so no need to starve ... although the pizza place I liked closed partway through my freshman year, which was sad.
> 
> Also ... we didn't really have curfew, but they locked the doors to the dorms at 2 AM and you had to bang incessantly on the door to have security let you in after that (happened to me a few times ... mostly coming back from events at our other campus, actually). And boys were not allowed anywhere other than the main lounge in each dorm (I went to an all girls school).



Mine was Ramen Noodles and Bagel Dogs from the cafeteria.  We had a pasta bar on Tuesdays - nothing so fancy as sushi!

No curfew though.  That would have just been weird for me even back then.


----------



## Aerin75

Eoywin said:


> I didn't party, I was a geek (still am).



Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## samsteele

Our university caf wasn't bad at all. I also was there in the early 90s. Usually shake n bake chicken or a fish plus a veggie and a full salad bar and homemade soup crock. That salad bar was a lifesaver. Only spaghetti nights on the weekends were nasty. One day the kitchen door was left open & as we stood in line, could see a cook in his undershirt stirring the big pot of spaghetti with armpit hair on full display. That became salad bar night pretty quick. I think the new food credit trend where you can spend your credits on chain restaurant food is sad. My niece wasted many of her food credits on Timmy (Tim Horton's) specialty coffee and doughnuts. Don't think the universities & colleges are really putting the best interests of their students and their health first. The old line cooks served healthier if boring fare.

Our dorms were old century plus limestone buildings heated with hot water rads. You could dry your laundry right in your room! But cold and damp in the winter. I had a little electric space heater & it was put to good use! The good old days.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

My university's cafeteria was horrible...we used to call it Bentley Disease because you would be sick about an hour after eating there.  Once they added the create your own pasta bar it got a little bit better.  I would just eat pasta a lot.

@disneysteve...I know what your daughter went through.  My dorm rooms were the same way.  My roomates and I had our windows open all the time.  The first two year's I had a room that faced the back of the building and there are train tracks that are behind it, so you had to get used to hearing the train at night, but you got used to it.  The heat was horrible.  I finally got to the front of the building, and it wasn't any better.  Window open all the time.



Eoywin said:


> I loved living in the dorms after the 1st year. I had some really mean girls as roommates my first year. I enjoyed college a lot - which is one reason it took me 7 years to get my B.S. in Broadcasting. I didn't party, I was a geek (still am).



I am with you on this...I loved living in the dorms also.  I think it was all the social interaction that was around.  I didn't have mean roommates...I just had some weird ones.  I had one that thought she was a vampire or a cat and then I had another that was 18 and I was older and thought she knew everything.  She didn't want to be at that University because she wanted to be someplace where the name on the diploma of the school meant more than what you accomplished.  I had some other great roommates over the years and we are still very good friends.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

samsteele said:


> One day the kitchen door was left open & as we stood in line, could see a cook in his undershirt stirring the big pot of spaghetti with armpit hair on full display.



  BLECH!!!!!  Sounds like a SNL skit!


----------



## disneysteve

rteetz said:


> No freshman 15 for you


Nope.

Even sadder is that in my college days it was called the freshman 10. Now with the lovely obesity epidemic they've "upgraded" it to 15. Sign of the times unfortunately.


----------



## rteetz

disneysteve said:


> Nope.
> 
> Even sadder is that in my college days it was called the freshman 10. Now with the lovely obesity epidemic they've "upgraded" it to 15. Sign of the times unfortunately.


One thing I really want to do and kind of half to at least for first semester is stay in shape. So I hope no 10 or 15 for me.


----------



## samsteele

SorcererHeidi said:


> BLECH!!!!!  Sounds like a SNL skit!


Yup. Definitely a Farley moment.


----------



## bamacmac

I'm at Disney World until Monday!


----------



## samsteele

bamacmac said:


> I'm at Disney World until Monday!


Have a great vacation!


----------



## catycatcat4

TheMaxRebo said:


> haha, no I had seen that story already
> 
> ... though it did make me think that:
> 
> A: If the AC is out at Pete's House
> B: And the AC is out at the Poly Bungalows
> C: Therefore, Pete's house must be at the Poly Bungalows



Twist, the studio is green screen.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

catycatcat4 said:


> Twist, the studio is green screen.



Double twist - Oliver is actual CGI


----------



## wilkeliza

My pattern came for my Rey costume! Now to fabric hunt this weekend (which I am terrible at) and start putting it together.


----------



## catycatcat4

My Day:


----------



## TheMaxRebo

catycatcat4 said:


> My Day:




Is that Cobra's Curse?  How is it?  Looks pretty cool


----------



## Jonas_Swe

Good day awesome peeps and TGIF! 

It's almost lunch time here in Sweden and I am really hoping that the rest of the day goes as quickly as the start did. 

For the first time in forever I don't have any particular plans for the weekend ahead, and honestly that feels amazing! 

I'll probably watch a Disney movie or two.... or three... ok, I'll binge as usual. I have recently tried to catch up on the recent years live action films. 

Oh, and I'll be hanging out here of course! 

*Have a great Friday folks and an awesome weekend! *


----------



## Jules4886

I am in prison. The food is awful!


----------



## Eoywin

I had a really weird Disney dream just before I woke up this morning. We were outside the MK but instead of the TTC and the lake, there was a huge Disney outlet store. I was trying to convince my daughter that we needed to go back to the hotel when they started shooting some fireworks off over the MK.

We were in our car in the parking lot and we could see Spaceship Earth too. They started Star Wars projections on Spaceship Earth. That's when I woke up. I think I might have Disney on the brain.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

morning all.  Excited to get through this work day - we are going to a Ballast Point tap takeover with pig roast and luau at a local grocery store this evening (take that Publix!)

Might do a blogpost about the event if anyone would be interested


----------



## TiggerTrigger

Happy Friday  Gotta make it through the work day and get the kiddos ready for fall softball tryouts tomorrow! Big fun


----------



## NeuroCindy

I'm stuck in Dante's 10th circle of hell (the one he forgot to write about).  I'm writing a blog post, a scientific paper, 3 encyclopedia entries, and my dissertation. 

I. HATE. WRITING.


----------



## disneysteve

Happy Friday. I've got a long day today as I'm working in the office until 3 and then 5-9 at urgent care. I also worked 5-9 last night. First time I'm doing 2 night shifts in a row. At least I can sleep in tomorrow.
Gonna be a hot one here today. I think the heat index will be around 100. At least I'm in AC all day.


----------



## Aerin75

Jonas_Swe said:


> Good day awesome peeps and TGIF!
> 
> It's almost lunch time here in Sweden and I am really hoping that the rest of the day goes as quickly as the start did.
> 
> For the first time in forever I don't have any particular plans for the weekend ahead, and honestly that feels amazing!
> 
> I'll probably watch a Disney movie or two.... or three... ok, I'll binge as usual. I have recently tried to catch up on the recent years live action films.
> 
> Oh, and I'll be hanging out here of course!
> 
> *Have a great Friday folks and an awesome weekend! *




Let me butcher the little Swedish I know - Tak Sumeka!  (I know that and a nursery rhyme from Grandpa. )

I got ditched by my kid for the weekend, so I don't have any plans now either.  I think I may go see a movie.  And mow the lawn if it ever stops raining.  Gotta get my exercise somehow!


----------



## NeuroCindy

Jonas_Swe said:


> Good day awesome peeps and TGIF!
> 
> It's almost lunch time here in Sweden and I am really hoping that the rest of the day goes as quickly as the start did.
> 
> For the first time in forever I don't have any particular plans for the weekend ahead, and honestly that feels amazing!
> 
> I'll probably watch a Disney movie or two.... or three... ok, I'll binge as usual. I have recently tried to catch up on the recent years live action films.
> 
> Oh, and I'll be hanging out here of course!
> 
> *Have a great Friday folks and an awesome weekend! *





Aerin75 said:


> Let me butcher the little Swedish I know - Tak Sumeka!  (I know that and a nursery rhyme from Grandpa. )
> 
> I got ditched by my kid for the weekend, so I don't have any plans now either.  I think I may go see a movie.  And mow the lawn if it ever stops raining.  Gotta get my exercise somehow!



I don't know any Swedish, but I'm learning Norwegian! They're fairly close right? Like French and Spanish?


----------



## Aerin75

NeuroCindy said:


> I don't know any Swedish, but I'm learning Norwegian! They're fairly close right? Like French and Spanish?



Not really sure.  Weird thing (looking through the modern lens) is that my grandfather was Finnish, but spoke Swedish at home.


----------



## Jonas_Swe

Eoywin said:


> I had a really weird Disney dream just before I woke up this morning. We were outside the MK but instead of the TTC and the lake, there was a huge Disney outlet store. I was trying to convince my daughter that we needed to go back to the hotel when they started shooting some fireworks off over the MK.
> 
> We were in our car in the parking lot and we could see Spaceship Earth too. They started Star Wars projections on Spaceship Earth. That's when I woke up. I think I might have Disney on the brain.



You my fellow Disney Fan has awesome dreams! 



Aerin75 said:


> Let me butcher the little Swedish I know - Tak Sumeka!  (I know that and a nursery rhyme from Grandpa. )




That's awesome! 

Actually it spells: Tack så mycket. 
But yeah I'm honestly impressed! 

What's the nursery rhyme? 



NeuroCindy said:


> I don't know any Swedish, but I'm learning Norwegian! They're fairly close right? Like French and Spanish?



Ja, de er svært like. Nesten akkurat som Fransk og Spansk! 

I used to live in Oslo for 8 yrs so I am fluent in Norwegian too.


----------



## Aerin75

Jonas_Swe said:


> What's the nursery rhyme?



Rita Rita Ronka (again, butchering).  As it goes on I think it's Ride a white horse?  He would bounce me on my knee.  Years ago I remembered a bit more and I'd do the same with my kiddo.


----------



## Jonas_Swe

Aerin75 said:


> Rita Rita Ronka (again, butchering).  As it goes on I think it's Ride a white horse?  He would bounce me on my knee.  Years ago I remembered a bit more and I'd do the same with my kiddo.



Aaaaw... That's too sweet! 

Don't worry at all about_ "butchering"_, I totally understand what you mean and I guess you remember it from hearing it? Not reading the rhyme, right? 

*Here it is in Swedish:*
Rida rida ranka. Hästen heter Blanca.
Vart ska vi rida? Till en liten piga.
Vad ska hon heta? Jungfru Margareta, den tjocka och feta! 

*Loosely translated:*
Ride ride the pony. The horse's name is Blanca.
Where are we riding? To a little lady.
What will her name be? Virgin Margaret, the chubby and fat _(one)_. 

Most little kids laugh a lot at the end of the rhyme.


----------



## Aerin75

Jonas_Swe said:


> Aaaaw... That's too sweet!
> 
> Don't worry at all about_ "butchering"_, I totally understand what you mean and I guess you remember it from hearing it? Not reading the rhyme, right?
> 
> *Here it is in Swedish:*
> Rida rida ranka. Hästen heter Blanca.
> Vart ska vi rida? Till en liten piga.
> Vad ska hon heta? Jungfru Margareta, den tjocka och feta!
> 
> *Loosely translated:*
> Ride ride the pony. The horse's name is Blanca.
> Where are we riding? To a little lady.
> What will her name be? Virgin Margaret, the chubby and fat _(one)_.
> 
> Most little kids laugh a lot at the end of the rhyme.



Thank you so much!  I will be sending this to myself for reference later!!


----------



## NeuroCindy

Jonas_Swe said:


> Ja, de er svært like. Nesten akkurat som Fransk og Spansk!
> I used to live in Oslo for 8 yrs so I am fluent in Norwegian too.



Ooh! I only had to look up one of those words!


----------



## Jonas_Swe

Aerin75 said:


> Thank you so much!  I will be sending this to myself for reference later!!



You're welcome! It was all my pleasure to help and to get to translate a favorite nursery rhyme that I grew up with too.


----------



## Jonas_Swe

NeuroCindy said:


> Ooh! I only had to look up one of those words!



Wow, that's really good! 

Jeg er svært imponert. Det tok meg mange år for å lære meg at skrive ordentlig på Norsk. Til tross for at språket er veldig likt så er grammatikken helt forskjellig i enkelte tilfeller. 

And now we've confused everyone in this thread!


----------



## bamacmac

Pool time at Saratoga!


----------



## bamacmac

I realized this morning I am going to be that local who comes to the resorts for QS Mickey waffles occasionally.


----------



## Aerin75

bamacmac said:


> I realized this morning I am going to be that local who comes to the resorts for QS Mickey waffles occasionally.



Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## disneysteve

bamacmac said:


> I realized this morning I am going to be that local who comes to the resorts for QS Mickey waffles occasionally.


I hope I can be that local someday too!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Jonas_Swe said:


> I used to live in Oslo for 8 yrs so I am fluent in Norwegian too.


Gosh, you're a real Renaissance Man!    And I still say you look like a young, facial harier Burt Reynolds!!    You're too young, but that's a GOOD thing!


----------



## NeuroCindy

I was just informed that one of my friends passed away.  I don't even know what to say, she was like 36.


----------



## disneysteve

NeuroCindy said:


> I was just informed that one of my friends passed away.  I don't even know what to say, she was like 36.


That's awful, Cindy. My condolences to you and those who knew her.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Jonas_Swe said:


> Aaaaw... That's too sweet!
> 
> Don't worry at all about_ "butchering"_, I totally understand what you mean and I guess you remember it from hearing it? Not reading the rhyme, right?
> 
> *Here it is in Swedish:*
> Rida rida ranka. Hästen heter Blanca.
> Vart ska vi rida? Till en liten piga.
> Vad ska hon heta? Jungfru Margareta, den tjocka och feta!
> 
> *Loosely translated:*
> Ride ride the pony. The horse's name is Blanca.
> Where are we riding? To a little lady.
> What will her name be? Virgin Margaret, the chubby and fat _(one)_.
> 
> Most little kids laugh a lot at the end of the rhyme.




So we are riding a horse to meet a chubby virgin?

Guess it's no better than our nursery rhymes - I mean "Rockabye Baby" features a cradle falling out of a tree


----------



## TheMaxRebo

NeuroCindy said:


> I was just informed that one of my friends passed away.  I don't even know what to say, she was like 36.



So sorry to hear that!  So tough when it is a shock like that.  Prayers for you and your friend


----------



## wilkeliza

NeuroCindy said:


> I was just informed that one of my friends passed away.  I don't even know what to say, she was like 36.



Oh goodness. Very hard when this happens but seems even harder at a young age. My condolences.


----------



## Jonas_Swe

TheMaxRebo said:


> So we are riding a horse to meet a chubby virgin?
> 
> Guess it's no better than our nursery rhymes - I mean "Rockabye Baby" features a cradle falling out of a tree



Don't make me get off my unicorn now... The Friday Feeling is strong with this one! *LOL* 

Yeah most nursery rhymes are a bit strange all over the world, I guess.


----------



## Jonas_Swe

NeuroCindy said:


> I was just informed that one of my friends passed away.  I don't even know what to say, she was like 36.



So sorry to hear that, my condolences. Warm thoughts from Sweden.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

NeuroCindy said:


> I was just informed that one of my friends passed away.  I don't even know what to say, she was like 36.


So very sorry, Cindy.  I know she was blessed to have your friendship in her life while she was here.  I hope you find comfort in your loving memories very soon.


----------



## rteetz

NeuroCindy said:


> I was just informed that one of my friends passed away.  I don't even know what to say, she was like 36.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## rteetz

It's Friday, Friday gotta get down on Friday. Almost time for the weekend weekend...

Now I hope that's song stuck in your heads! 

College is going well so far of course no classes yet so I'm sure my opinion will change. Meeting new people going to different events. Last night I watched but didn't partake in human battleship in the pool.


----------



## Aerin75

NeuroCindy said:


> I was just informed that one of my friends passed away.  I don't even know what to say, she was like 36.



Oh I am so sorry to hear that.  Sending hugs your way!!


----------



## catycatcat4

TheMaxRebo said:


> Is that Cobra's Curse?  How is it?  Looks pretty cool



That one is cheetah hunt. Cobra is cool, but nothing super thrilling.  Like the elevator style lift rather than a hill is cool. I would call the spinning more of a smooth rotation. But it's neat. Just not what the radio commercials make it out to be.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

catycatcat4 said:


> That one is cheetah hunt. Cobra is cool, but nothing super thrilling.  Like the elevator style lift rather than a hill is cool. I would call the spinning more of a smooth rotation. But it's neat. Just not what the radio commercials make it out to be.



Cool - it looks neat in video format / the promotions

They just opened The Joker at the six flags near me which is similar concept except the seats spin around rather than rotate so i think it is a bit more thrilling


----------



## wilkeliza

Today I'm hunting for part two of my halloween party costume. Have to go buy fabric. Not fun but I must blech. After that they plan is to try and get it sewn this weekend so I can work on accessories over the next few weeks and make any alterations I need.


----------



## catycatcat4

One of my biggest Disney Pet peeves in meme form.


----------



## superme80

I will be MIA tomorrow or today.   Spending the day in Tahoe with my family!


----------



## Eoywin

NeuroCindy said:


> I was just informed that one of my friends passed away.  I don't even know what to say, she was like 36.



I'm so sorry  That's so young!


----------



## TiggerTrigger

NeuroCindy said:


> I was just informed that one of my friends passed away.  I don't even know what to say, she was like 36.



I'm so sorry for your loss  Sooooo young!


----------



## TiggerTrigger

Our girls had fall softball tryouts this morning. I know things start up on the early side down here, but I still can't get used to things like school and sports in August.


----------



## disneysteve

I worked both Thursday and Friday nights so it was nice to sleep in a bit this morning. Then I had to go to my office for a bit to see one patient. I did some paperwork while I was there.

The rest of the day, so far, I've been catching up on emails and some professional surveys. We went out briefly because my wife's van needed a new headlight. Oh, I also made the final payment for Podcast Cruise 6.0!

I think I'm making a stir fry for dinner. I really should go get that started. It takes a while.


----------



## catycatcat4

disneysteve said:


> The rest of the day, so far, I've been catching up on emails and some professional surveys. We went out briefly because my wife's van needed a new headlight. Oh, I also made the final payment for Podcast Cruise 6.0!


Lucky, maybe by podcast 20.0 I'll no longer be a broke young adult and can go LOL. At least i'm close to Disney and can go a couple times a month.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

About to head out to my first concert in close to a decade - Blues Traveler and The Wallflowers


----------



## disneysteve

catycatcat4 said:


> Lucky, maybe by podcast 20.0 I'll no longer be a broke young adult and can go LOL. At least i'm close to Disney and can go a couple times a month.


It's taken us until we were 52 so don't feel bad. I'd much rather be close to Disney.


----------



## wilkeliza

Was suppose to go fabric shopping today but found out both shops I wanted to visit were closed  Mood was open but it is so so expensive. 

If anyone has a trusted online fabric place let me know. Need some different types for my Rey costume.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

TheMaxRebo said:


> About to head out to my first concert in close to a decade - Blues Traveler and The Wallflowers


Awesome - have a wonderful time.  Love Blues Traveler!


----------



## disneysteve

wilkeliza said:


> If anyone has a trusted online fabric place let me know. Need some different types for my Rey costume.


This is actually a local store that my wife shops at now and then when she's looking for something special and can't find it at JoAnn's but they do online sales, too.

http://www.jandofabrics.com


----------



## wilkeliza

disneysteve said:


> This is actually a local store that my wife shops at now and then when she's looking for something special and can't find it at JoAnn's but they do online sales, too.
> 
> http://www.jandofabrics.com



Oh I'll take a look. I wish we had a JoAnn's I'm still new to sewing and find the garment district so intimidating because it is full of fashion design students and real designers not just hobbiests.


----------



## disneysteve

wilkeliza said:


> find the garment district so intimidating


Yes, from NYC, I think the closest JoAnn's is in Paramus.


----------



## catycatcat4

So I couldn't figure out what was up with my phone camera/why It made me look so weird. Apparently it added some weird filters.  Note me in my avatar picture with none of this weird filters the this photo of the new filters. I look terrifying. My eyes look alien also I don't think the filter knew where to point them. I look unnaturally pale and the face "thinner" makes me look skeletal and like I have a dent in my face.


----------



## catycatcat4

disneysteve said:


> Yes, from NYC, I think the closest JoAnn's is in Paramus.



Do any of your Walmarts sell fabric?


----------



## Aerin75

wilkeliza said:


> If anyone has a trusted online fabric place let me know. Need some different types for my Rey costume.



I don't know if Hancock's does online fabric.  If they do they are a good resource.


----------



## NC Belle

NeuroCindy-- So sorry to hear about your friend.  Hugs.

Ryan--I hope that you are enjoying your first weekend at school.

Hey Sierra.


----------



## catycatcat4

NC Belle said:


> =
> 
> Hey Sierra.



 yo


----------



## NC Belle

Today, dh and I splurge on movies and a nice lunch at.......Cowfish.  Our dog had an all day vet appointment so we enjoyed not being in rush to get home after a movie.  Our senior dog is doing okay---she lost a lot of weight in the past year (went from 61 lbs to now 48 lbs).  The cutie that I have currently up is my "doggy niece".  I chose her over my old girl because it suits the summer (my dog dislike water despite being part black lab).


----------



## superme80

FINALLY home! Tahoe is only a 2 hour drive, but with kids it takes FOREVER!  It was great to see my dad's side of the family. DH and I are hoping to head back up a little later next month to spend some time at the beach this time. Not swimming, but showing it to our kids.


----------



## disneysteve

No plans for Sunday. And for some reason I woke up around 4 and couldn't get back to sleep. Hence the 5:45 am post. I'm sure I'll be napping later today. Too hot here to do any outdoors stuff. I'll probably just do some work around the house.


----------



## Tiggerette

NeuroCindy said:


> I was just informed that one of my friends passed away.  I don't even know what to say, she was like 36.


Cindy, my thoughts and prayers in this difficult time. *gentle hugs*


----------



## MochaDrinker

Today I have to pack for the trip to Milwaukee as we leave tomorrow.


----------



## rteetz

MochaDrinker said:


> Today I have to pack for the trip to Milwaukee as we leave tomorrow.


I hope you enjoy Milwaukee. Despite some things that happen here in the media it really is a great city.


----------



## rteetz

Worked last night. Helping out someone move this morning then back to the dorms for school that starts tomorrow...


----------



## MochaDrinker

rteetz said:


> I hope you enjoy Milwaukee. Despite some things that happen here in the media it really is a great city.



I know-this is my second trip. We went two years ago and had a really good time so we're going back.


----------



## rteetz

MochaDrinker said:


> I know-this is my second trip. We went two years ago and had a really good time so we're going back.


Any big plans?


----------



## MochaDrinker

rteetz said:


> Any big plans?



Two baseball games, one with seats in the diamond boxes, food at Milwaukee Brat House, and maybe the trolley tour so I can go to the public market


----------



## rteetz

MochaDrinker said:


> Two baseball games, one with seats in the diamond boxes, food at Milwaukee Brat House, and maybe the trolley tour so I can go to the public market


Nice. I work at Miller park. Honestly I've never gone to the public market. Everyone talks about it I've just never gone. Maybe now that I go to school downtown I'll get there.


----------



## catycatcat4

My housemates stealing food I gating old guys.  I'm about too start deducting 3x the cost of stolen items from my rent. I don't understand why people with jobs won't but there own food and expect me too. it's not going to happen.


----------



## TiggerTrigger

Woke up and put in an hour on the treadmill, 30 min on the bike, and some weights and abs...trying to get back to ME after moving beyond the health issues earlier this year. Oh...and working off some of dinner last night. We did something unheard of in Houston in August...we ate outside!!! Not cool by some people's standards, but really pleasant to us. Gotta love it when it's not a million degrees here.


----------



## Atilley

Just had my van overheat on the way home from church. Heat index of 101 and I was blasting the heat to get home.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Atilley said:


> Just had my van overheat on the way home from church. Heat index of 101 and I was blasting the heat to get home.



Ugh,  sorry to hear that - hope it isn't anything major


----------



## wilkeliza

Just bit the bullet and bought all my fabric for my Rey costume. So the bulk of it should be here by this weekend and I can get started. Kind of nervous as I haven't made anything like this in over 5 years now.


----------



## Eoywin

My daughter started 2nd grade today! We did meet the teacher on Friday and I was sweating, hoping she wouldn't cause a fuss over our Disney trip in 33 days.

She was super cool about it and said that it sounded like a great time!

We go to Dragon Con this weekend and I'm in the midst of my yearly battle against my newest costume. I'm going to be a Ghostbuster. I can't sew very well, so I got a coverall that is the right color and I'm hand sewing on ribbon for the reflective strips. And it's a pain in the butt. But it will be a fun costume to wear.

I'm also marching in the parade as the Haunted Mansion's Tightrope Girl (which if you are local to the Atlanta area, you can watch it on tv! CW, I think). I'm also going to be Alice from the American McGee Alice games and possibly bringing my Snow White in case the Ghostbusters costume gets too hot.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

wilkeliza said:


> Just bit the bullet and bought all my fabric for my Rey costume. So the bulk of it should be here by this weekend and I can get started. Kind of nervous as I haven't made anything like this in over 5 years now.


Got to give you props, and wish you luck!  Sewing was 1 thing I totally could not do, and could never get into, but I so admire those that can!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Eoywin said:


> My daughter started 2nd grade today! We did meet the teacher on Friday and I was sweating, hoping she wouldn't cause a fuss over our Disney trip in 33 days.
> 
> She was super cool about it and said that it sounded like a great time!
> 
> We go to Dragon Con this weekend and I'm in the midst of my yearly battle against my newest costume. I'm going to be a Ghostbuster. I can't sew very well, so I got a coverall that is the right color and I'm hand sewing on ribbon for the reflective strips. And it's a pain in the butt. But it will be a fun costume to wear.
> 
> I'm also marching in the parade as the Haunted Mansion's Tightrope Girl (which if you are local to the Atlanta area, you can watch it on tv! CW, I think). I'm also going to be Alice from the American McGee Alice games and possibly bringing my Snow White in case the Ghostbusters costume gets too hot.


All sounds awesome.  Have fun!!


----------



## wilkeliza

SorcererHeidi said:


> Got to give you props, and wish you luck!  Sewing was 1 things I totally could not do, and could never get into, but I so admire those that can!



I can sew and use to be good at it when I was a kid. When the live action Where the Wild Things Are movie came out I made a Max costume but that was the last time I did anything on this level. That was probably harder as it involved a tail and this is just a top and a bottom. I am also making her smaller canvas satchel and the belt and arm cuff too. Thank goodness I found a pattern because the Max costume was a little of this and a little of that to make it haha. 

My grandma never understood why I loved to just jump the gun and learn on the fly. The first thing I ever actually sewed after learning was a barbie doll wedding gown that was meant for advanced sewers haha!


----------



## Aerin75

wilkeliza said:


> Just bit the bullet and bought all my fabric for my Rey costume. So the bulk of it should be here by this weekend and I can get started. Kind of nervous as I haven't made anything like this in over 5 years now.



I was thinking about you this weekend and it made me realize we need to get started on my daughter's.  She wants to go as a Dalek from Doctor Who.  So thanks for the inadvertent reminder!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Eoywin said:


> My daughter started 2nd grade today! We did meet the teacher on Friday and I was sweating, hoping she wouldn't cause a fuss over our Disney trip in 33 days.
> 
> She was super cool about it and said that it sounded like a great time!
> 
> We go to Dragon Con this weekend and I'm in the midst of my yearly battle against my newest costume. I'm going to be a Ghostbuster. I can't sew very well, so I got a coverall that is the right color and I'm hand sewing on ribbon for the reflective strips. And it's a pain in the butt. But it will be a fun costume to wear.
> 
> I'm also marching in the parade as the Haunted Mansion's Tightrope Girl (which if you are local to the Atlanta area, you can watch it on tv! CW, I think). I'm also going to be Alice from the American McGee Alice games and possibly bringing my Snow White in case the Ghostbusters costume gets too hot.



Glad the teacher was cool with the Disney trip ... definitely something that some teachers are ok with, some ... um, not so much

That is cool you are in the parade.  I totally remember that American McGee Alice game (the first one) - had a very cool vibe to it


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Aerin75 said:


> I was thinking about you this weekend and it made me realize we need to get started on my daughter's.  She wants to go as a Dalek from Doctor Who.  So thanks for the inadvertent reminder!



I saw this today and thought some people here might appreciate it


----------



## 1Grumpy9

I was a little MIA from the boards over the weekend because we had a lot to get ready for my dad's family reunion.  Mom and I baked all day Saturday (making banana cupcakes with cream cheese icing) and then yesterday was the reunion.  It was a hot day, but everyone seemed to have a good time.


----------



## Aerin75

TheMaxRebo said:


> I saw this today and thought some people here might appreciate it



I swear I'm going to get this t-shirt one day!  Thank you!!x


----------



## rteetz

First day of classes! So far so good had two this morning and one this afternoon. Tuesday will be a much longer day for me though. No more watching the podcast live unfortunately.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> First day of classes! So far so good had two this morning and one this afternoon. Tuesday will be a much longer day for me though. No more watching the podcast live unfortunately.



Good luck!  Too bad you couldn't arrange the schedule so that 1-2:15 or so every Tuesday was open


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Good luck!  Too bad you couldn't arrange the schedule so that 1-2:15 or so every Tuesday was open


It actually would be 12-1:15 here in Wisconsin. I'll try to do that next semester lol.


----------



## rteetz

Sad news... Wisconsin born actor Gene Wilder passed away today from Alzheimers he was 83...

RIP Willy Wonka


----------



## disneysteve

rteetz said:


> Sad news... Wisconsin born actor Gene Wilder passed away today from Alzheimers he was 83...
> 
> RIP Willy Wonka


I just saw that on facebook a few minutes ago. Another of my childhood icons is gone. I loved him. Young Frankenstein is one of my all-time favorite movies. And who doesn't love Willie Wonka (the original, of course). Or Blazing Saddles.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Yes, I just saw this on Ryno's Twitter.  I responded that the world lost a comic genius.  But at least he and another comic genius, Gilda Radner, are together in the great Saturday Night Live Chocolate Factory in the sky!


----------



## wilkeliza

So sad. At least he seemed to have lived a wonderful long life.


----------



## rteetz

Okay so because Michael mentioned it on the disneyland show Sunday I had to find it and watch it. It wasn't on netflix so I rented it on amazon. Waking Sleeping Beauty. The stories behind The Eisner/Wells/Katzenberg era. Every Disney fan needs to watch this documentary. The Eisner era is one of the most interesting and biggest parts of disney history. From the weird disconnect of Katzenberg with Eisner and Roy Disney to Frank Wells' death. Disney animation was failing but (thanks to Michael for this) Ron Miller actually started it on the right path. Eisner and the rest of them took all the credit of course. Just a great documentary overall, and I highly recommend it.


----------



## superme80

catycatcat4 said:


> My housemates stealing food I gating old guys.  I'm about too start deducting 3x the cost of stolen items from my rent. I don't understand why people with jobs won't but there own food and expect me too. it's not going to happen.


I had a roommate do this. She would eat all my food, use up my tampons, and break my stuff. Then she was confused why I moved out and didn't want to be friends anymore.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

rteetz said:


> Okay so because Michael mentioned it on the disneyland show Sunday I had to find it and watch it. It wasn't on netflix so I rented it on amazon. Waking Sleeping Beauty. The stories behind The Eisner/Wells/Katzenberg era. Every Disney fan needs to watch this documentary. The Eisner era is one of the most interesting and biggest parts of disney history. From the weird disconnect of Katzenberg with Eisner and Roy Disney to Frank Wells' death. Disney animation was failing but (thanks to Michael for this) Ron Miller actually started it on the right path. Eisner and the rest of them took all the credit of course. Just a great documentary overall, and I highly recommend it.


This is actually during the time that I "got into the business side" of Disney as a company, stockholder, and visitor.  I actually lived a dream come true and went to a stockholder meeting that was held in Philly when Eisner was voted out.  Was a VERY interesting time.  Might have to read the book, glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Okay so because Michael mentioned it on the disneyland show Sunday I had to find it and watch it. It wasn't on netflix so I rented it on amazon. Waking Sleeping Beauty. The stories behind The Eisner/Wells/Katzenberg era. Every Disney fan needs to watch this documentary. The Eisner era is one of the most interesting and biggest parts of disney history. From the weird disconnect of Katzenberg with Eisner and Roy Disney to Frank Wells' death. Disney animation was failing but (thanks to Michael for this) Ron Miller actually started it on the right path. Eisner and the rest of them took all the credit of course. Just a great documentary overall, and I highly recommend it.



Thanks for the recommendation/reminder - I still need to see this but have heard about it

I find the Eisner term fascinating as he usually is not viewed in a positive light by most Disney fans looking back but from a corporate/financial standpoint he realy turned the company into the global powerhouse it is today - who knows if they would have had the money to by Lucas or Marvel if not for that time


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> I had a roommate do this. She would eat all my food, use up my tampons, and break my stuff. Then she was confused why I moved out and didn't want to be friends anymore.


I also had somebody eating my food when I lived in a rooming house years ago.  With the landlord's knowledge, I made some "special food" to help "flush out" (LITERALLY!) the culprit.  He was asked to leave.....when he made it out of the bathroom.  Doubt he ever ate anybody else's food again.


----------



## Eoywin

I'm not going to be able to finish my Ghostbusters costume  I've just ran out of time. 

Instead I'll be wearing my Snow White costume.


----------



## MochaDrinker

Greetings from cloudy Milwaukee. Had a great first day-ate at the Milwaukee Brat House and the cardinals won the game.

We also worked on planning our November 2017 Disney trip from our hotel room. My dad made a complete swerve and decided we should stay on site so we're looking at getting a package and staying at Pop Century


----------



## chillitsanne

rteetz said:


> Okay so because Michael mentioned it on the disneyland show Sunday I had to find it and watch it. It wasn't on netflix so I rented it on amazon. Waking Sleeping Beauty. The stories behind The Eisner/Wells/Katzenberg era. Every Disney fan needs to watch this documentary. The Eisner era is one of the most interesting and biggest parts of disney history. From the weird disconnect of Katzenberg with Eisner and Roy Disney to Frank Wells' death. Disney animation was failing but (thanks to Michael for this) Ron Miller actually started it on the right path. Eisner and the rest of them took all the credit of course. Just a great documentary overall, and I highly recommend it.



This was on TV a couple months ago, I can't remember what channel, but it was a great documentary. Especially because most of the movies were movies i grew up with so it was interesting to see the work that went into them.


----------



## catycatcat4

superme80 said:


> I had a roommate do this. She would eat all my food, use up my tampons, and break my stuff. Then she was confused why I moved out and didn't want to be friends anymore.


I've had worse than just food eaters, This house I lived in the main girl's dad bought it for her but said she had to get roommates too pay the bills.  she was 19 at the time I was 21 she stupidly let this chick move in who had no job and was living off of insurance money from whatever. Told both she only had two month of income left (yet the girl still let her move in) The girl the house belonged too was already bad enough with her untrained dogs that would **** everywhere and tear up anything they could reach. Anyway this girl's mom was a total crack head and literally never left the house and tried to act like she was all in charge and crap so we told her if she came back we would have her trespassed, so i'll just refer to the roommate as crack baby. Crack Baby, was a nightmare always trying to get me and the main girl to fight over petty things (tho we tolerated each other well enough) One day while I was at work apparently one of the main girl's dogs had gotten into pasta/tp/paper towels and spread those items all over the house while as usual crapping has it went. Crack Baby kept calling and texting me at work (at a desk job) Trying to tell me I "had to" come home and clean up after a dog that wasn't mine while her lazy bum who didn't even have high school or a ged sat at home and watched tv all day.  Literally ever 2 minutes was a call or text. So anyone who knows me knows I don't do this crap, so I told her off for constantly trying to contact me at work/told her to get a job ect.  Crack Baby tried to file a restraining order, I still have a copy of it somewhere and as you can imagine it wasn't even looked at lol. It literally said things like "she told me to get a job", "she has a bottle of vodka hidden in her closet and that's against the rules" (Note that I kept it in my closet for when I went over to friends on the weekend and she would have had to go into my room and dig though my stuff to know I had it)  "she owns a pocket knife and always carries it and I don't like it"  "she called me lazy" ect ect ect. Now that' was much worse than stealing food. lol



SorcererHeidi said:


> I also had somebody eating my food when I lived in a rooming house years ago.  With the landlord's knowledge, I made some "special food" to help "flush out" (LITERALLY!) the culprit.  He was asked to leave.....when he made it out of the bathroom.  Doubt he ever ate anybody else's food again.


I should do that, in this case my roomates are brother in laws. So I can't be too mean.


----------



## Jonas_Swe

Hi everyone! 

It's just past lunch time here, and I am running late for my break. So I will soon get to log off for a minute and have my home made snack. 

It's been a few more couple of busy days here, regarding work and other "obligations". 
But I am still around, and I am reading everything peeps! 

One of my late night routines has become having a tall glass of chocolate milk and browsing the boards on my mobile one last time for the evening before going to bed and turning off the light! _ *me holding my mobile and having milk chocolate*_ *--->*


----------



## Eoywin

I love chocolate millk!

I really need to be on the boards more - I usually only check it when I'm working (I work from home).


----------



## 1Grumpy9

Tomorrow is the big day for my trip...I get to pick our FP+!!  I am excited and nervous because I had heard that RnRC is going to be down for refurb the whole time we are there.


----------



## Eoywin

1Grumpy9 said:


> Tomorrow is the big day for my trip...I get to pick our FP+!!  I am excited and nervous because I had heard that RnRC is going to be down for refurb the whole time we are there.



Good luck! I was a little nervous about making FP+ - mostly because I had to get a FEA FP for me and my daughter. But I got everything I wanted


----------



## 1Grumpy9

Other good news this morning...I have been trying to get a HDDR reservation now since June and nothing was available.  This morning, I was just checking on park hours (to see if they changed any...prepping for tomorrow) and thought I would do my morning check for and ADR.  Well, they finally showed up and I got HDDR for the Sunday we have off and cancelled my SoA ADR for Saturday night (it was just a place holder and/or substitution for HDDR).  I am so happy that I could get it for our trip.  I was really looking forward to the food, songs, and most importantly...the Strawberry Shortcake!!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

1Grumpy9 said:


> Other good news this morning...I have been trying to get a HDDR reservation now since June and nothing was available.  This morning, I was just checking on park hours (to see if they changed any...prepping for tomorrow) and thought I would do my morning check for and ADR.  Well, they finally showed up and I got HDDR for the Sunday we have off and cancelled my SoA ADR for Saturday night (it was just a place holder and/or substitution for HDDR).  I am so happy that I could get it for our trip.  I was really looking forward to the food, songs, and most importantly...the Strawberry Shortcake!!!!



That's great you got it and a perfect thing to do on a off day I think

We did this for the first time in July and I absolutely loved it ... we definitely will do it again in the future

(side note, interesting you had trouble finding an ADR as we went on a Sunday too and the place was only 1/2 full - no one upstairs and not all downstairs tables taken.  This was for the first seating though, maybe you were looking for a later one)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

So fun little thing going on - I had came up for a new structural concept for my company to offer to clients and others felt there was enough unique aspects to it that we are exploring getting it patented

Might not go anywhere but thought it would be cool to have something patented

On a completely separate note, I got a jury summons for next week - and have to call each night before to see if I have to go in or not.  Annoying to try and schedule meetings when I don't know if I will be in the office or not


----------



## catycatcat4

This tropical storm guys...... it's kind of nice, but kinda annoying. Hoping it's gone by Saturday so I can get some roller coasters in. 



Eoywin said:


> I love chocolate millk!
> 
> I really need to be on the boards more - I usually only check it when I'm working (I work from home).



I miss chocolate milk.


----------



## wilkeliza

I'm sitting here at work bored out of my mind and impatiently waiting for my fabric for Rey to come in so I can get started. 

Just throwing it out there if you need fabric in a hurry do not order from fabric.com. I ordered their fastest shipping option on Monday and have yet to receive any update. The other company I went through I ordered Monday morning and it was shipped that night and on it's way and will probably be here before the other order with 0 extra shipping charges. Such a different experience from the two different places.


----------



## NC Belle

TheMaxRebo said:


> So fun little thing going on - I had came up for a new structural concept for my company to offer to clients and others felt there was enough unique aspects to it that we are exploring getting it patented
> 
> Might not go anywhere but thought it would be cool to have something patented
> 
> On a completely separate note, I got a jury summons for next week - and have to call each night before to see if I have to go in or not.  Annoying to try and schedule meetings when I don't know if I will be in the office or not



GL with this idea.

I am not looking forward to jury duty in October (deferred from original date) since it will be difficult transportation wise (share 1 car...out in the burbs).  I was hoping to had move out of the area by now.


----------



## NC Belle

I spent some of past day or so trying to avoid posting because of a certain poster that I keep on wanting to type:  really, honestly, and edit button can be your best friend (well...I can't post a few other things that are not DIS friendly).  I hope that the person is not really like that in real life and just needs an outlet for some reason.  Maybe he needs a time machine to a time when there was a debate board....however, I don't miss that board.  I believe that most boards have brought more positive results ---like the supporting GTKW.  Some people just like to rain on other people's parade. 

I have been working on keeping positive on situations since it feels like there have been too much negativity lately both digitally and in the real world. 
example:
I have already added to my future WDW/trips ideas list from today's posts like HDDR and wine walk if MIL comes along.  I think my uncle/godfather would love the breakfast poutine.  I wish that we didn't have many budget killers--just got the oil change....road trip to see MSEP would had been nice (well not in this this weeks rains/storms). 
I need a dose of motivation to finish the dishes and other chores (other that impending MIL visit).

I added smilies to my boring rambling today.


----------



## rteetz

Happy HUMP DAY! Lol half way through my first week of college and things are going very well. If you remember I coach football and we have our second game tomorrow. 

I had an awesome chat with Michael Bowling on Facebook last night. He's just an awesome human being. I really hope to meet him some day as well as other members of the team. 

I hope everyone is having a great week so far!


----------



## wilkeliza

rteetz said:


> Happy HUMP DAY! Lol half way through my first week of college and things are going very well. If you remember I coach football and we have our second game tomorrow.
> 
> I had an awesome chat with Michael Bowling on Facebook last night. He's just an awesome human being. I really hope to meet him some day as well as other members of the team.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great week so far!



I didn't know you coach football. So fun.


----------



## disneysteve

NC Belle said:


> a time when there was a debate board


I actually used to enjoy the debate board when it stayed civil. The problem was too often it didn't and that was its demise.


----------



## rteetz

wilkeliza said:


> I didn't know you coach football. So fun.


Yes freshman football at my former high school. My grandpa is the head coach, and my dad and I are assistants. I also do all the video work for the varsity as well as stats. I am a busy person.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

NC Belle said:


> I spent some of past day or so trying to avoid posting because of a certain poster that I keep on wanting to type:  really, honestly, and edit button can be your best friend (well...I can't post a few other things that are not DIS friendly).  I hope that the person is not really like that in real life and just needs an outlet for some reason.  Maybe he needs a time machine to a time when there was a debate board....however, I don't miss that board.  I believe that most boards have brought more positive results ---like the supporting GTKW.  Some people just like to rain on other people's parade.
> 
> I have been working on keeping positive on situations since it feels like there have been too much negativity lately both digitally and in the real world.
> example:
> I have already added to my future WDW/trips ideas list from today's posts like HDDR and wine walk if MIL comes along.  I think my uncle/godfather would love the breakfast poutine.  I wish that we didn't have many budget killers--just got the oil change....road trip to see MSEP would had been nice (well not in this this weeks rains/storms).
> I need a dose of motivation to finish the dishes and other chores (other that impending MIL visit).
> 
> I added smilies to my boring rambling today.



I hear you about trying to keep things positive 

We just did HDDR for the first time last trip and loved it!  Can't recommend it enough

The wine passport looks like fun and decent value.  I believe those locations offer separate wine tastings where there is a bit of choice in what you taste as another option


----------



## TiggerTrigger

Whew...long and yucky day at work today + had a sick kiddo at pickup...but a few silver lining aspects of the day.

1. Both kids picked Halloween costumes and thanks to the magic of ebay, everything is ordered. Now fingers crossed nothing gets lost in the mail. 
- in case anyone is wondering...they changed their minds and now we're going to have Hermione Granger and Jack Skellington.
2. I may get roped into doing a 5K with some work friends. I don't normally like the shorter events, but it's a Houston Texans event and will end up inside the stadium on the field. = cool factor 
3. Saw a great video of Barbra Streisand and Melissa McCarthy working on a duet on Babs' new album. Oh, how I love me some Barbra!!!

Guess I should get these kids in bed so I can try and find motivation for a workout.


----------



## superme80

My 5 year old has banned me from watching his dance class. Apparently I am too much of a distraction for him. Time to bust out the Harry Potter books and read. Heaven forbid I find something new to read.


----------



## Jonas_Swe

Hi everyone! 

It seems like a routine is taking form here at work. I am finding myself logging in here right after the _"nightly"_ server maintenance _(it takes place 10am - 11am here)_. Just before my scheduled lunch break I am checking in and read a little, post a little and _stalk _a little... LOL! 

I hope you all will have a wonderful morning when you wake up and log in here for your morning DIS Boards Fix! 

See you around awesome peeps!


----------



## 1Grumpy9

TheMaxRebo said:


> That's great you got it and a perfect thing to do on a off day I think
> 
> We did this for the first time in July and I absolutely loved it ... we definitely will do it again in the future
> 
> (side note, interesting you had trouble finding an ADR as we went on a Sunday too and the place was only 1/2 full - no one upstairs and not all downstairs tables taken.  This was for the first seating though, maybe you were looking for a later one)



It almost seemed like that whole week was blocked out for some reason (even my TA said that they hadn't been able to book anything pas the middle of October).  It seemed like they were going to take it down for refurbishment.  I actually got tier 1 for the show, so it should be good.  I picked the last show of the night because when I went there in 2014, my friend and I went to the last show and the CM's seemed to be a little more "punchy" with the skits, so even though it is late eating, we will still have time to walk it off afterwards...LOL!!


----------



## 1Grumpy9

It was a busy morning here...had to pick my FP+.  It seemed to go good, but it was a little different from the last time I booked FP+.

Now on to working on figuring out square footage of the signs we have made during the last year...my head was ready to explode yesterday working on it yesterday!!!!


----------



## wilkeliza

All my fabric is in the shipping companies hands and being overnighted to NYC. Hoping the storm doesn't cause any issues since some of it is coming from Georgia and some coming from Cali. I can't wait to start my costume this weekend!


----------



## NC Belle

Just surfing before getting a long np (usually our dog needs potty breaks several times during the night...so I get the job since I'm only one until dh is home from work).  Our poor girl hates storms and getting damp so it is going to be a long night tomorrow.  We think she panics more now if she is away from me too long or if she sleeps for a long stretch and gets startled.  I have been slowly adding green beans to her since the vet people wants her to eat that plus more fiber.  I'm tempted to give her baby food as a topping for her dry food.  I hate the sodium from the canned beans (usually we get low or no salt added for our own use).
We don't have any weekend fun plans...mostly his CompTia studying, job search, and maybe some early fall cleaning.  We might precook meals Sunday if weather is good.
I am considering breaking my addiction Big Brother/BBAD watching soon.  I am going to do Netflix marathon watching instead.  I usually like old classics like Twilight Zone and the various Star Treks, but dh wants me to try Stranger Things.  I'm picky on the gore/horror stuff, but I enjoy Alfred Hitchcock stuff...so I am not sure on Stranger Things.


----------



## NC Belle

Ryan, I hope that this week was awesome for you.  

I ask dh to keep an eye for jobs in Ireland/other parts of Europe in case of our niece who graduates in a few years goes to school there (her school must have something to do with horses).  I'm half-joking...maybe...Galway and Dublin are looking good for some tech stuff.


----------



## rteetz

NC Belle said:


> Ryan, I hope that this week was awesome for you.
> 
> I ask dh to keep an eye for jobs in Ireland/other parts of Europe in case of our niece who graduates in a few years goes to school there (her school must have something to do with horses).  I'm half-joking...maybe...Galway and Dublin are looking good for some tech stuff.


It's been a good week. College is definitely much different from high school. One more day of classes today and then a 3-day weekend which is nice.


----------



## Aerin75

rteetz said:


> It's been a good week. College is definitely much different from high school. One more day of classes today and then a 3-day weekend which is nice.



Definitely different, but for me it was much better - hoping for that for you as well!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> It's been a good week. College is definitely much different from high school. One more day of classes today and then a 3-day weekend which is nice.



definitely different - but also a time to establish yourself/reinvent yourself ... I know I become a much different and (hopefully) better person while at college

I also found a wife, so that was cool too


----------



## TiggerTrigger

rteetz said:


> It's been a good week. College is definitely much different from high school. One more day of classes today and then a 3-day weekend which is nice.



Different, but like others have noted...hopefully, good different! College was four of the best years of my life! I hope your experiences are just as enjoyable...or even better  And just think, when you are ??##?? of years removed from it like me, you can look forward to informal reunions with your closer friends, where you pretend to be 18-22 again


----------



## superme80

Oh children. My oldest comes tearing into my room freaking out. He said my middle son could not open his eyes and couldn't see when he tried. So of course being a good mom I rushed to check on him. My middle son was extremely crabby, would not look at me, rolled over and threw his covers over his head.  i told my oldest to let his brother sleep because it might help his eyes. Talked to my middle son a few hours later. He thought if he told his brothers he couldn't see, they would leave him alone and let him sleep.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Re-did my bat with a Trader Sam's theme including artwork from Kevin-john Jobczynski


----------



## NC Belle

I'm posting while we still have power (internet/dsl has been terrible today) since the wind is picking and it has been raining all day from Hermine and yesterday we had rain from a front.  No standing water  in our yard yet.  The dog is doing okay except when her mean owner makes her go out in the rain to do her business.  I got 6 hours straight sleep before she tried to wake me up.   She was working her eyes to get extra treats during our lunch.


----------



## NC Belle

TheMaxRebo said:


> definitely different - but also a time to establish yourself/reinvent yourself ... I know I become a much different and (hopefully) better person while at college
> 
> I also found a wife, so that was cool too



I got my dh through a classmate that I was involve in group projects that got better grades.  I agreed to date him once because I had cut my workhours way down and needed a free meal and wanted her help in looking over my experiment design project.


----------



## TCups4Me

Any other Midwestern DISers feel the earthquake? I woke up and was trying to figure out why my shower doors were rattling!


----------



## Disneylvr

TCups4Me said:


> Any other Midwestern DISers feel the earthquake? I woke up and was trying to figure out why my shower doors were rattling!



Felt it in St. Louis!


----------



## superme80

My parents are surprising the boys this afternoon. My mom will be up giving the boy's bathroom a Disney/Mario Bros make over!


----------



## TiggerTrigger

superme80 said:


> My parents are surprising the boys this afternoon. My mom will be up giving the boy's bathroom a Disney/Mario Bros make over!



Can you share pictures? I'd LOVE to see it! My 7 yr old adores Super Mario Bros!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Hitting up the drive-in tonight.  They have a double feature of Finding Dory and Pete's Dragon - I haven't seen either so pretty excited

Kids are excited to be up late and watch a movie outside


----------



## superme80

Before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	







 After


----------



## superme80

The curtains and towel were from Kohls, but they have been discontinued. You might be able to order them online. The photos were printed from the internet with their color printer.  I take NO credit for this AT ALL! This was all my mom's idea and doing. Yes she is amazing. Yes I am blessed. And NO I am not sharing her!


----------



## wilkeliza

Just spent all day at the US Open. I got to see Serena Williams and Andy Murray. Was also suppose to go to the Mets game but after a full session of tennis I told the fiancé I couldn't sit through a ball game in the stands. 

Tomorrow I start my Rey costume. A little worried because the knit I got is too sheer so I need to double the fabric and my friends who do this more than I do are making it sound super hard. I assumed I could just line up the stretch and then cut an extra piece of the pattern.


----------



## rteetz

Worked the Wisconsin vs. LSU game at Lambeau. Well what a game! I'm a huge Wisconsin fan so seeing them upset LSU was awesome! 

On Wisconsin!


----------



## wilkeliza

Well got frustrated tonight and needed to finish something so found a very quick walk through and made this! 

It was super quick (under and hour maybe even less then 30 minutes) and I think it came out great. Wall-E is moving along. I had to Amazon some special filling for him so waiting on that. 

Also realizing I need something bigger than my apartment for all my crafting haah. Ah the dream to have a whole room dedicated to crafting.


----------



## NC Belle

One of neighbor's pig got out today.  As I was taking pictures of the pig with permission of our next door neighbor, the pig owner yelled at me for taking pictures and there was no need for that.  Background--this pig attacked me back in April and I had to get medical attention after 2 days of swelling that got worse (the pig did not break skin or break through my leather sneakers).  Long story short...the pig owners told a whopper that sounded like I was like Dorothy's neighbor from the Wizard of Oz.    I believe that the pig owners realize that we might be seeking legal advice (tricky NC laws on animals and attacks).  So that makes us want a new home.  We are so done.  I have been trying to get our dog ready for apartment living, but her favorite tricks is to bark for treats (ex. number of treats in my hand, basic math, Nascar car drivers/car numbers),

I had a great Saturday watching the Navy football game.  I love their football traditions and shots of local sights like Sandy Point Beach and the Bay Bridge.  I wish that we could have some MD crab cakes tonight.


----------



## NC Belle

I watched my first episode of Stranger Things and sort of like it.  
I might go do some sketching/ drawing for a hobby.  It distresses me fast.  I tried crochet in the past, but I need more guidance from someone who could help me in person.  My paternal grandmother used make beautiful crochet angels for her church fundraisers and made dolls/clothes.  She used to make sure that the dolls that she made had underwear for modesty.  Dh got to meet her before she passed away.


----------



## rteetz

NC Belle said:


> I watched my first episode of Stranger Things and sort of like it.
> I might go do some sketching/ drawing for a hobby.  It distresses me fast.  I tried crochet in the past, but I need more guidance from someone who could help me in person.  My paternal grandmother used make beautiful crochet angels for her church fundraisers and made dolls/clothes.  She used to make sure that the dolls that she made had underwear for modesty.  Dh got to meet her before she passed away.


Try to stick with stranger things. It gets better. 

Drawing is fun. Maybe you could draw Disney characters?


----------



## Eoywin

I have returned from Dragon Con! I had a really good time - saw lots of friends, went to lots of panels, even saw two members of N'Sync (not sure why they were at a geek con but oh well). I also dressed up as Snow White on Friday and marched in the parade with my Tightrope Girl costume (though I accidentally left my parasol at home)

Now I have 25 days until I leave for Disney World! I can't wait!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

my kids first day of school is today - so took the annual picture of them  ... already have a 2nd grader which is kinda scary to me how time flies

Hoping they all have a good day - so far what we know of the teachers is really positive, but we shall see


----------



## Aerin75

TheMaxRebo said:


> my kids first day of school is today - so took the annual picture of them  ... already have a 2nd grader which is kinda scary to me how time flies
> 
> Hoping they all have a good day - so far what we know of the teachers is really positive, but we shall see



Not that you don't already know this, but cherish this time!  The "preteen stare of death" will come sooner than you'd like!


----------



## rteetz

Onto week 2 of school. 

We booked our flights for January last night! 117 days until I'm back in WDW and ready to conquer Dopey!


----------



## Eoywin

I have a 2nd grader - but she started last week. It's amazing already how fast time flies!


----------



## Irish_Mike

My class schedule for the semester is preventing me from watching any of the shows live until December, which is honestly pretty depressing.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

Tonight is packing night for my weekend trip to Windsor Locks, CT.  I also have to make some brownies for the weekend.


----------



## Eoywin

Irish_Mike said:


> My class schedule for the semester is preventing me from watching any of the shows live until December, which is honestly pretty depressing.



I sadly never get to watch any of the shows live. Silly thing called work *L* But I'm glad I can watch them after the fact.


----------



## catycatcat4

Been too busy to post much T_T Insomnia has been back the past couple weeks and i've only slept from like 7AM - 12PMish. I go to bed at 2 and nothing happens.  Also been trying to get a business thing up and going. Trying to write more articles to submit under the contributer thing. Because I have seriously slacked on it and just submitted my first one in almost a year.  I have another one written just have to get it proof read and find photos before I submit it.  HOS rehearsals start tomorrow. Lots of stuff and things XD


----------



## 1Grumpy9

I just love when bosses think the section you work in doesn't have enough work to do, but never show their face to see what you all are actually doing.  That has been my units dilemma this week.  Luckily I get a long weekend away from figuring out square footage of highway signs and get to enjoy it with my hockey friends (aka hockey family)


----------



## TiggerTrigger

Today, I decided that I need a clone...maybe two. It seems to be the only practical way to be in three places at once.

In other news, Halloween costumes have arrived and I at least got DD7 to model hers. I would have posted it the day she modeled it, but sadly, I have no clone to cover these things when I'm tied up in other stuff. Yup, really need a clone.


----------



## catycatcat4

TiggerTrigger said:


> Today, I decided that I need a clone...maybe two. It seems to be the only practical way to be in three places at once.
> 
> In other news, Halloween costumes have arrived and I at least got DD7 to model hers. I would have posted it the day she modeled it, but sadly, I have no clone to cover these things when I'm tied up in other stuff. Yup, really need a clone.



I love that costume! 



We're taking my SO's 2 year old nephew to disney tomorrow. Should be fun.


----------



## chillitsanne

Hey everybody! TGIF... I saw this post on tumblr and I thought it was really cool- building spaceship earth!

http://imagitory.tumblr.com/post/150165170962/gameraboy-building-spaceship-earth-at-epcot


----------



## Eoywin

chillitsanne said:


> Hey everybody! TGIF... I saw this post on tumblr and I thought it was really cool- building spaceship earth!
> 
> http://imagitory.tumblr.com/post/150165170962/gameraboy-building-spaceship-earth-at-epcot



Very cool!

It's been 9 years since I've been to Epcot and I'm really looking forward to seeing Spaceship Earth again in 22 days. It will also be my daughter's first time at Epcot!


----------



## KingLlama

This morning I woke up and went for a tiring jog around the neighborhood, and then went and ate a chicken biscuit from Bojangles, so they basically cancelled each other out.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

KingLlama said:


> This morning I woke up and went for a tiring jog around the neighborhood, and then went and ate a chicken biscuit from Bojangles, so they basically cancelled each other out.



on the plus side, you are starting the rest of your day at an even playing field ... vs just having the chicken biscuit


----------



## TheMaxRebo

chillitsanne said:


> Hey everybody! TGIF... I saw this post on tumblr and I thought it was really cool- building spaceship earth!
> 
> http://imagitory.tumblr.com/post/150165170962/gameraboy-building-spaceship-earth-at-epcot



That's cool - you can really see how it is multi-layered with the outside panels really being just a covering on the outside - you can't directly see the back side of them from on the ride


----------



## wilkeliza

So if you didn't see in the MNSSHP thread my costume is finished. It turned out better than I expected and I even made a candy bag to go with it! Only thing missing is the staff but with the new rules at MNSSHP and new rules at NYCC I don't think it will be worth investing in.

Besides that I'm cleaning house today and packing and getting ready to leave for Orlando on Sunday!


----------



## chillitsanne

Eoywin said:


> Very cool!
> 
> It's been 9 years since I've been to Epcot and I'm really looking forward to seeing Spaceship Earth again in 22 days. It will also be my daughter's first time at Epcot!



That's awesome! I hope you and your daughter have a great time


----------



## rteetz

Week two of classes is done! A little more homework this week than the previous one but that is expected. 

This week we also booked our flights down to Orlando for marathon weekend. We already had our return flights booked so now our trip is pretty much set except for fastpasses. 

I ran Wednesday and today both 3.1 miles. I hope to get a longer run maybe 7-10 miles in tomorrow before I have to work. 

I hope to start writing the next rumor round up article this weekend and another article I have been thinking about writing.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

KingLlama said:


> This morning I woke up and went for a tiring jog around the neighborhood, and then went and ate a chicken biscuit from Bojangles, so they basically cancelled each other out.



@KingLlama 
LLLLLAAAMMMMMMMAAAAAA!!!!!!    

YOU made MY day, just by being here!!!!!

And yes I'll TRY and get a hold of myself.  <wink>

But....I DID miss you!!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

wilkeliza said:


> So if you didn't see in the MNSSHP thread my costume is finished. It turned out better than I expected and I even made a candy bag to go with it! Only thing missing is the staff but with the new rules at MNSSHP and new rules at NYCC I don't think it will be worth investing in.
> 
> Besides that I'm cleaning house today and packing and getting ready to leave for Orlando on Sunday!


Have a  magical trip!!  @wilkeliza


----------



## SorcererHeidi

rteetz said:


> I ran Wednesday and today both 3.1 miles. I hope to get a longer run maybe 7-10 miles in tomorrow before I have to work.



You know how I feel about your Heculean preps/goals, my friend!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Eoywin said:


> Very cool!
> 
> It's been 9 years since I've been to Epcot and I'm really looking forward to seeing Spaceship Earth again in 22 days. It will also be my daughter's first time at Epcot!


Have a  magical trip!  @Eoywin


----------



## Eoywin

I have a cold  I think my daughter is getting a cold. We have 21 days to get better!

I'm at work, trying to work. Thankfully I work from home doing tier one tech support for an ISP and thankfully so far it's been slow this morning. I just want to crawl into bed and watch Disney YouTube videos.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

This weekend is the 15th annual Hudson Valley Wine Festival and as we have for the past ~10 years, my wife and I are working for one of the wineries, pouring samples at their booth, talking about the wine - and then getting paid in wine

It's a bit hot/humid and drizzly, so hope the weather turns a little nicer


----------



## TiggerTrigger

Eoywin said:


> I have a cold  I think my daughter is getting a cold. We have 21 days to get better!
> 
> I'm at work, trying to work. Thankfully I work from home doing tier one tech support for an ISP and thankfully so far it's been slow this morning. I just want to crawl into bed and watch Disney YouTube videos.



Feel better! There has been so much going around everywhere...just lots of bugs with all of the kids being back in school.


----------



## catycatcat4

We took my SO's 2 year old nephew to Disney yesterday! His first time in a theme park we went to Epcot for nemo first. I never heard this kid so exited and make so many weird happy sounds. 

We did epcot > ate with family at ft wilderness > bus to DHS. On our way back on the bus to our car he started falling asleep his face when we turned the lights on was priceless.  Awful photo of me but worth sharing for his face. His face stayed like this all the way to the car.


----------



## KingLlama

I would just like state, on this beautiful Monday afternoon, that the "Ignore" button has single-handedly improved my DISBoards experience, and is probably the only reason I've resumed posting here.

The mods were right. Trust the mods. And your heart. Or whatever.


----------



## Aerin75

catycatcat4 said:


> We took my SO's 2 year old nephew to Disney yesterday! His first time in a theme park we went to Epcot for nemo first. I never heard this kid so exited and make so many weird happy sounds.
> 
> We did epcot > ate with family at ft wilderness > bus to DHS. On our way back on the bus to our car he started falling asleep his face when we turned the lights on was priceless.  Awful photo of me but worth sharing for his face. His face stayed like this all the way to the car.
> View attachment 193665 View attachment 193663


These pictures are priceless!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NuttyDisneyDad

Our leader Llama is back!!!!


----------



## KingLlama

I would also like to state that I have gone through the entire list of DISBoard posters and put each of them on "Ignore" also.

Starting tomorrow, this board is my own personal diary.


----------



## rteetz

KingLlama said:


> I would also like to state that I have gone through the entire list of DISBoard posters and put each of them on "Ignore" also.
> 
> Starting tomorrow, this board is my own personal diary.


I thought it already was.


----------



## NC Belle

Today's KL's diary:_ My list of the ignored......._


----------



## KingLlama

rteetz said:


> I thought it already was.



This is hurtful. 

Mods, please ban.


----------



## NC Belle

So...did I make KL's list?  
I hope he saw the humor.


----------



## NC Belle

Did someone say "Beetlejuice" 3 times today?


----------



## 1Grumpy9

I came home last night from dinner to find a message that my prescription insurance was denying me again for my medicine.  I am ready to pull my hair out.  I am going to call this morning to find what my next step is...URGH!!!!!!!!!!

Other than that terrible news, I had a great weekend in CT with my hockey booster friends.  Some I get to see during the season and others I don't.  There was a lot of laughter, tears and some alcohol involved in the weekend.


----------



## catycatcat4

KL: I see no diary post for today! get to work.


----------



## KingLlama

DEAR DIARY....

I'm so glad no one is reading this but me, because I am about to spill my true feelings about every single DIS podcast team member AND every single prominent DISBoards poster.

Here we go....but first, since I'm battling a bit of a cold, let me pop another Dayquil. Ah, that's better.

Wait....that was actually a Nyquil. No big deal, I'm sure the effects won't kick in for a while.

Okay, first off, here's what I REALLY think about Pes8fnsi6==================================================


----------



## NC Belle

DH just left to do a quick errand when I heard a soft tapping on the door while I was surfing the boards.  So, I went to the door....


----------



## NC Belle

Was it a neighbor/  No....I gently opened the door....


----------



## NC Belle

Again the tapping began, then a bustle of activity...was it a cat...not yet....


----------



## NC Belle

I flew open door and nothing more than....


----------



## NC Belle

.........a neighbor's chicken squawking as it made way through the porch railing to get away.    True story...I then read a favorite poem "The Raven".


----------



## catycatcat4

NC Belle said:


> .........a neighbor's chicken squawking as it made way through the porch railing to get away.    True story...I then read a favorite poem "The Raven".



Reminds me of when my hometown used to have an event called "scared to death by literature". One of the local manchions would host it and teachers would do a whole creepy thing with various old written horror.  

First "actual" rehearsal for HOS tonight scared the **** out of other actors, even the scare veterans. (each shift takes turns walking though for the other shift) I'm pretty proud of myself. Kept hearing them talk about how terrifying my scream was.


----------



## Irish_Mike

TheMaxRebo said:


> This weekend is the 15th annual Hudson Valley Wine Festival and as we have for the past ~10 years, my wife and I are working for one of the wineries, pouring samples at their booth, talking about the wine - and then getting paid in wine



You live in the Hudson Valley area?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Irish_Mike said:


> You live in the Hudson Valley area?



Well, lower Hudson Valley - in Putnam County.  So, a bit over an hour from the Dutchess County Fairgrounds are where the Wine Fest was held


----------



## *NikkiBell*

1Grumpy9 said:


> I came home last night from dinner to find a message that my prescription insurance was denying me again for my medicine.  I am ready to pull my hair out.  I am going to call this morning to find what my next step is...URGH!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Other than that terrible news, I had a great weekend in CT with my hockey booster friends.  Some I get to see during the season and others I don't.  There was a lot of laughter, tears and some alcohol involved in the weekend.



Again?! Didn't that just happen or am I imagining you told us this already? Can your doctor call in and assist? What a pain. It always amazes me how insurance companies think that they can choose which medications patients are allowed to have.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

*NikkiBell* said:


> Again?! Didn't that just happen or am I imagining you told us this already? Can your doctor call in and assist? What a pain. It always amazes me how insurance companies think that they can choose which medications patients are allowed to have.



Yes, it happened the beginning of August...There was a little bit of mix up with my doctor and the drug manufacturer with who was doing the appeal.  They did an expedited appeal and it was denied before my doctor could send the supplemental information to the insurance.  My doctor is NOT happy...so she is doing another appeal.  

I have learned to hate my prescription insurance right now...I talked to another co-worker that is having an issue with the insurance for something for his son.  It is ridiculous.


----------



## KingLlama

DEAR DIARY...

Ugh!!!!! I am so angry. Every morning, I like to come into the office, turn on my computer, and then go to the breakroom to fix my breakfast(I fix my own because I am of the people, and I don't need someone to do it for me).

Same breakfast every day: Thomas English muffin, a tablespoon of butter, and a chocolate milk. The breakfast of champions, as they say.

Problem is, SOMEONE KEEPS USING MY BUTTER. It's so aggravating. I'm about to set up a surveillance camera to catch them in the act.

But in the meantime, hopefully this note will do the trick.


----------



## rteetz

KingLlama said:


> DEAR DIARY...
> 
> Ugh!!!!! I am so angry. Every morning, I like to come into the office, turn on my computer, and then go to the breakroom to fix my breakfast(I fix my own because I am of the people, and I don't need someone to do it for me).
> 
> Same breakfast every day: Thomas English muffin, a tablespoon of butter, and a chocolate milk. The breakfast of champions, as they say.
> 
> Problem is, SOMEONE KEEPS USING MY BUTTER. It's so aggravating. I'm about to set up a surveillance camera to catch them in the act.
> 
> But in the meantime, hopefully this note will do the trick. View attachment 194536


Okay now that's funny!


----------



## Aerin75

I want to know how you get away with that little butter on an English Muffin  It all melts into one spot on me before I can spread it all over.  Dratted nooks and crannies!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

KingLlama said:


> DEAR DIARY...
> 
> Ugh!!!!! I am so angry. Every morning, I like to come into the office, turn on my computer, and then go to the breakroom to fix my breakfast(I fix my own because I am of the people, and I don't need someone to do it for me).
> 
> Same breakfast every day: Thomas English muffin, a tablespoon of butter, and a chocolate milk. The breakfast of champions, as they say.
> 
> Problem is, SOMEONE KEEPS USING MY BUTTER. It's so aggravating. I'm about to set up a surveillance camera to catch them in the act.
> 
> But in the meantime, hopefully this note will do the trick.
> 
> View attachment 194536



Of the people my tookuss- what, are American muffins not good enough for you?  Dang red coat


----------



## wilkeliza

Hi all from the world! Getting ready to visit DHS today but having a slow start after we drank the storm away last night in Italy.


----------



## Eoywin

wilkeliza said:


> Hi all from the world! Getting ready to visit DHS today but having a slow start after we drank the storm away last night in Italy.



Have fun!!!

One day I'll drink around the World - or partway around the world because I've got a low tolerance for alcohol. Sadly it's just going to be me and my daughter for our next trip therefore I must adult with no adult beverages


----------



## SorcererHeidi

@KingLlama and @TheMaxRebo  - Thank you both for a MUCH needed laugh this morning!!


----------



## Irish_Mike

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, lower Hudson Valley - in Putnam County.  So, a bit over an hour from the Dutchess County Fairgrounds are where the Wine Fest was held



Oh nice! I'm at university up in Ulster County, so nice to see someone from the general area


----------



## pjweaver

I think I need some help uploading the videos from our July trip to WDW. Does anyone know where the VHS tape is supposed to go in my iMac?


----------



## SarahDisney

pjweaver said:


> I think I need some help uploading the videos from our July trip to WDW. Does anyone know where the VHS tape is supposed to go in my iMac?



I'm a PC user primarily, so I'm not sure, but I think it plugs into the firewire port somehow.


----------



## Aerin75

SarahDisney said:


> I'm a PC user primarily, so I'm not sure, but I think it plugs into the firewire port somehow.


And that's on the bottom, not the top! /head explodes/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

pjweaver said:


> I think I need some help uploading the videos from our July trip to WDW. Does anyone know where the VHS tape is supposed to go in my iMac?



um, I think everything just automatically goes directly from your recording device to the cloud now ... whether you want it there or not

*note: there is no cloud, it's just someone else's computer*


----------



## KingLlama

DEAR DIARY....

What a weird dream I had last night!!

I dreamed that DIS Unplugged had a contest where one DISBoards poster could win the chance to sit at the table during a live Tuesday show. And I WON!!!

But instead of sitting there quietly, or smoothly offering my insights during the show, I took over the mic and turned it into "The Roast of the DIS Unplugged" and roasted every single member of the team right then and there.

Pete had to escort me out.

*This is not a joke. It's an actual dream I had last night.*


----------



## SarahDisney

KingLlama said:


> DEAR DIARY....
> 
> What a weird dream I had last night!!
> 
> I dreamed that Dis Unplugged had a contest where one DISBoards poster could win the chance to sit at the table during a live Tuesday show. And I WON!!!
> 
> But instead of sitting there quietly, or smoothly offering my insights during the show, I took over the mic and turned it into "The Roast of the DIS Unplugged" and roasted every single member of the team right then and there.
> 
> Pete had to escort me out.
> 
> *This is not a joke. It's an actual dream I had last night.*



May all your dreams come true.
Or at least this one.


----------



## pjweaver

I always wanted to be on the show, but then I realized I wouldn't get a word in edgewise. Look at Corey and Julie, they sit there for an hour and barely say a full sentence.


----------



## KingLlama

pjweaver said:


> I always wanted to be on the show, but then I realized I wouldn't get a word in edgewise. Look at Corey and Julie, they sit there for an hour and barely say a full sentence.



Well, that's because they're just happy to be there.


----------



## catycatcat4

Awfully quite in this thread today.


----------



## KingLlama

Finally got my own show. Long overdue, frankly.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

I have only ever actually dreamt of the podcast once and it was one of them competing on DWTS.   I won't say who because they weren't really dancing or even stylized walking.   It's embarrassing to even admit to dreaming about something so silly (or watching that show.)

  If you asked me who would make it the furthest on DWTS I would have to put my money on Julie or Ryno.   Actually,  Michael Bowling, might be a dark horse and do really well,  he just eludes classiness and so I think it would translate well.


----------



## superme80

Ok so this is bad. I am such a bad mom. My oldest is TERRIFIED of Wall-E. So of course I randomly do the Wall-E voice. Then I pulled up an interview with the guy who does Wall-E's voice. He ran from the room. I was able to contain my laughter, but just barely.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneyland_is_magic said:


> I have only ever actually dreamt of the podcast once and it was one of them competing on DWTS.   I won't say who because they weren't really dancing or even stylized walking.   It's embarrassing to even admit to dreaming about something so silly (or watching that show.)
> 
> If you asked me who would make it the furthest on DWTS I would have to put my money on Julie or Ryno.   Actually,  Michael Bowling, might be a dark horse and do really well,  he just eludes classiness and so I think it would translate well.



One thing we know from the footage from the Villians Party is that it definitely wouldn't be Steve Porter that wins


----------



## catycatcat4

Two rehearsals left then my first season as a scare actor starts T_T


----------



## KingLlama




----------



## rteetz

Hope everyone is having a good Monday! 

Today is my moms birthday. I got her a Disney pandora charm but of course it's not here yet. 

I also had my latest rumor round up article posted!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

rteetz said:


> Hope everyone is having a good Monday!
> 
> Today is my moms birthday. I got her a Disney pandora charm but of course it's not here yet.
> 
> I also had my latest rumor round up article posted!


Tell your Mom happy birthday from me, Ryan.  Sorry you didn't get her present on time, hate when that happens!    Nice shout out on the Daily Fix today!


----------



## KingLlama

Hey everyone, I have a great idea for getting conversation going in this thread!

It's a "Get to know you" game!

I'll ask a question for EVERYONE to answer, and then tomorrow I'll ask a different question for everyone to answer.

TODAY'S QUESTION: What is your Social Security number?

If you're shy and don't feel like putting yours on a message board, just send it to me in a private message.

Can't wait to get to know everyone better!


----------



## Aerin75

KingLlama said:


> What is your Social Security number?



123-45-6789.


----------



## SarahDisney

KingLlama said:


> TODAY'S QUESTION: What is your Social Security number?



669-29-3833

If you apply for a credit card with my social security number, let me know which one it is so that I know not to apply for that card next time I need a new credit card. Thanks.


----------



## wilkeliza

Back from vacation and back at work. I just want to go back heat and all. So much less stress being in Orlando then being in NYC right now.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

wilkeliza said:


> Back from vacation and back at work. I just want to go back heat and all. So much less stress being in Orlando then being in NYC right now.


Welcome back, hope you had a magical time.  Yes, I'm sure it's very "on edge" right now.


----------



## wilkeliza

SorcererHeidi said:


> Welcome back, hope you had a magical time.  Yes, I'm sure it's very "on edge" right now.



One of my dogs spends Mondays at a dogie day care on the same street the 2nd device was found. I was a little unnerved by how "back to normal" it all was on that block. Just felt weird knowing that had it not been found before it went off thing could have been much much different. It is our neighborhood and such a random set of locations that my anxiety is not doing so well.

Vacation was amazing. We got to do two days at Universal and were in and out of each Disney park through out the week. We spent a lot of time at Epcot (I wanted that cup haha) and did the Halloween party. The party was so fun and I was shocked at how relaxed they treated the costume party. I was 100% sure my friend would be told to take his costume off as soon as he zipped it up but the CMs LOVED it. They eventually told him not to take photos but said he could keep it on. It made his trip as all he wanted was to be Baymax haha.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Aerin75 said:


> 123-45-6789.



That's like the combination an idiot has on their luggage!


----------



## Eoywin

11 days until we get to WDW and I have this annoying cold / allergies. I feel ok except for the sneezing. I'm constantly sneezing. I did get my Halloween decorations out on Saturday and that stirred up some dust so I think it's allergies at this point. But it's annoying!


----------



## 1Grumpy9

Good morning everyone...last night I helped my parents clean out their camper as on Saturday we are all going to trade it in for a new one that they bought last week.  I never knew how much CRAP was in there until you try to clean it out...URGH!!!  Also in the process of cleaning I picked up a slicer and sliced the top of my middle finger. So I am a little banged up this morning. (Trying to type is kind of a challenge)


----------



## KingLlama

Big day for me. I'm trying a new body wash.

Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## bamacmac

KingLlama said:


> Big day for me. I'm trying a new body wash.
> 
> Will let you know how it goes.


Well?????? We are all on pins and needles waiting to hear.


----------



## WebmasterJackie

KingLlama said:


> Big day for me. I'm trying a new body wash.
> 
> Will let you know how it goes.





bamacmac said:


> Well?????? We are all on pins and needles waiting to hear.


Seriously! I mean, it's been nearly 2 hours already.  The suspense could quite possibly kill us all over here!!!


----------



## KingLlama

Ladies, ladies, ladies, calm down....it's only 10:52 a.m. So far so good. But I am a very active male with a vibrant lifestyle, so check with me in about 8 hours or so.


----------



## bamacmac

KingLlama said:


> Ladies, ladies, ladies, calm down....it's only 10:52 a.m. So far so good. But I am a very active male with a vibrant lifestyle, so check with me in about 8 hours or so.


Sigh. We shall try. We are just SO INTERESTED IN YOUR ACTIVE, VIBRANT LIFESTYLE. We can't help it.


----------



## catycatcat4

guys, Disney  needs to do son thing life elf yourself but with our friends from the 100 acre woods and call it "pooh yourself "


----------



## TheMaxRebo

catycatcat4 said:


> guys, Disney  needs to do son thing life elf yourself but with our friends from the 100 acre woods and call it "pooh yourself "



Well, for those of us that have "poohed" ourselves it would be really useful to know how well the body wash Llama found works!


----------



## pjweaver

KingLlama said:


> Ladies, ladies, ladies, calm down....it's only 10:52 a.m. So far so good. But I am a very active male with a vibrant lifestyle, so check with me in about 8 hours or so.


Bob, just tell you secretaries to come in and smell you, then post their responses here.

Don't worry, I am told Disney has an excellent legal team to handle both slip and fall as well as sexual harassment charges.


----------



## Alicenwonderment

KingLlama said:


> I would just like state, on this beautiful Monday afternoon, that the "Ignore" button has single-handedly improved my DISBoards experience, and is probably the only reason I've resumed posting here.
> 
> The mods were right. Trust the mods. And your heart. Or whatever.



I was wondering where our Llama went. Glad you are back. The DIS wouldn't be the same without you.


----------



## catycatcat4

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, for those of us that have "poohed" ourselves it would be really useful to know how well the body wash Llama found works!



He has to pooh himself then re-test it.


----------



## Alicenwonderment

O.k. Now caught up on the thread. Llama you have less then 35 minutes to tell us how the body wash worked out. lol. (Maybe less by the time I finish this.) 
Today the kids in the class I work in were seriously all over the place. I would have thought the kids would have been well behaved since today was their open house. Hopefully tomorrow will be better!!


----------



## KingLlama

Well, when it comes to my new body wash, all I'll say is this...

Suddenly I'm less King Llama and more....(puts on sunglasses)....Lorenzo Llamas. 

Boom.


----------



## NC Belle

Spoiler: BB18



I'm recovering from this season.  Not sure that I agree with Nicole as the winner and Victor as AFP



I just testing this feature that I saw how to do thanks to I believe it was Wikeliza on the BB 18 thread.


----------



## NC Belle

I have trying to figure out why the past 2 weeks or so this blasted computer been lagging even after defrag and stuff (deep scans). 

I was hoping to have our neighbor's chickens to come over since the fire ants are hiding in the grass with all the latest rains.


----------



## KingLlama

Randoms....

-Caught that new show "Speechless" last night. Very impressed. Funny and smart. Will add to the rotation. Intended to then watch the "Survivor" premiere and "Big Brother" finale, but fell asleep and missed both. Thanks for not spoiling the BB results, @NC Belle (even though I *kinda* know the result b/c of Twitter).

-Nothing hits the spot like a good schwarma. And the garlic sauce they serve with it....man, I'd bathe in that stuff. Place down the street isn't as good as the place across town, but in a time crunch, it's sufficient. Fortunate to have terrific Greek, Cajun, and now Middle Eastern spots all within a mile of the office.

-Still in the 90's here and it's the first day of Fall, and frankly, that makes me angry. This temperature better drop with the quickness and get me some Fall up in here. Summer, don't let the door hit you on the way out.

-Speaking of "don't let the door hit you on the way out".....later, Stitch's Great Escape. You're a fine character, and a ton of fun in meet/greets, but your attraction was turrrrrible.

-We should pick a hashtag to use on Twitter so we can all identify one another.


----------



## pjweaver

#byebyeDuffy


----------



## HollywoodTowerHotel

KingLlama said:


> -Still in the 90's here and it's the first day of Fall, and frankly, that makes me angry. This temperature better drop with the quickness and get me some Fall up in here. Summer, don't let the door hit you on the way out.



Agreed, but I sure hope we don't head right into winter! 

Additionally with the first day of Fall, NOW it's considerate appropriate to enjoy your pumpkin spice and decorate for Halloween. Wait, what are all these Christmas decorations?


----------



## NC Belle

I miss seeing Speechless with recording on the dvr various shows.
The gas shortage is keeping us from doing extras and picking up takeout.  I was in the mood for food from a local owned Greek family pizza restaurant, but I might make a taco inspired meatloaf instead.  
I guess Alien Encounter will not come to reclaim its home (one of my first rides at MK).
#KingLLamaJumpsIn*@#!Lakes 
disclaimer: not bypassing filters...just random symbols for first # idea


----------



## NC Belle

HollywoodTowerHotel said:


> Agreed, but I sure hope we don't head right into winter!
> 
> Additionally with the first day of Fall, NOW it's considerate appropriate to enjoy your pumpkin spice and decorate for Halloween. Wait, what are all these Christmas decorations?


I did buy Eggnog products for my birthday last year (before Halloween).


----------



## rteetz

Anyone here watch Blacklist? Holy crap this show has so many cliff hangers!


----------



## 1Grumpy9

Well, it is the last full day with the old camper.  Tomorrow I am going with my parents to pick up the new one that they bought at the RV show last Wednesday.  I can't wait to go to Dover for the race weekend with the camper, then the camper will be making a trip to Florida for it's permanent location in Daytona.


----------



## Eoywin

Today already sucks at work. I do tier one tech support so people are generally not very happy. But today they are extra unhappy. Sadly my magical IT powers are on the fritz.


----------



## Aerin75

Eoywin said:


> Today already sucks at work. I do tier one tech support so people are generally not very happy. But today they are extra unhappy. Sadly my magical IT powers are on the fritz.


Just pull out all the ID-10-T error jokes you can and keep repeating them to yourself!  It may not be particularly kind to your users, but I find the venting helps take the stress away.
And on behalf of Tier 3 support people, developers, and otherwise IT engineers everywhere, thank you for clearing the path for us!!


----------



## KingLlama

How early is too early for a Diet Mt. Dew?

Please don't say 8:37 a.m.


----------



## Aerin75

KingLlama said:


> How early is too early for a Diet Mt. Dew?
> 
> Please don't say 8:37 a.m.


If it has caffeine, there is no such thing as too early!


----------



## KingLlama

Might need it intravenously today.


----------



## Eoywin

Aerin75 said:


> Just pull out all the ID-10-T error jokes you can and keep repeating them to yourself!  It may not be particularly kind to your users, but I find the venting helps take the stress away.
> And on behalf of Tier 3 support people, developers, and otherwise IT engineers everywhere, thank you for clearing the path for us!!



I usually don't mind it - I get to work from home in my pj's. I go to WDW in 8 days so my concentration is starting to wan.


----------



## Aerin75

Eoywin said:


> I usually don't mind it - I get to work from home in my pj's. I go to WDW in 8 days so my concentration is starting to wan.


Ahhh..."short timers" disease.  Totally understand!


----------



## 1Grumpy9

Aerin75 said:


> Ahhh..."short timers" disease.  Totally understand!



I am 37 days away from my trip and I already can't concentrate fully on my job...LOL!!!


----------



## wilkeliza

This week has been hard. I'm suppose to be studying to get certified in salesforce and it is just so dull I can't focus. I like what the salesforce provides but don't have time to do that training before the test so am relying what my company provides and it is just question and answer sheets. It isn't actually teaching me how to use the program. If I pass two exams by the 3rd I get a bonus but I don't foresee it happening. 

On another note my body is telling me I should move back to Florida. My allergies were well managed down there but came back to NYC and I had to work from home yesterday and take some stronger meds because my allergies are all messed up. Just making the days miserable.


----------



## Johnboy978

Went to the Disney Store today and bought my husband the Beauty and the Beast Blu-Ray. We came home and watched it, ate dinner, now we are watching Liv and Maddie


----------



## catycatcat4

HOS started this weekend, I made folks crap themselves and I'm proud of it.

Tho I did have a jerk that would have been arrested If he hadn't gotten away..........  It was my first night, first set and this jerk grabbed me and started pushing and then shaking me, then tried to feel me up, then tried to lay on me and then tried to hit me (after I shoved him off and he hit the ground) I didn't realize until after I got home I had indeed watched him walk out of the house. My room is super dark and foggy so all I could tell is that he had short hair, mussels and a white shirt with some sort of print that was glowing. I learned my lesson about running to the exit the back way. Next time I'll just follow them out like I did with a guy that was flashing an extremely bright light in everyone's eyes.

But I had some hilarious scares. Like this chick was talking on her phone. I was sitting and all I had to do was stand up and she wouldn't stop screaming. I imagine the person on the other line has some hearing damage after that. 

Or this group of probably college students where scared to walk past me and when I started moving the tried to run out the way the came in so I had to sneak though a tech door to scare them in the right direction. 
Also during shift changes I just have to follow the flow of the crowd (in character) into the next room and exit that way. So I always pick to follow guest out who are really really scared.


Then during another shift change all 5 of us where in the room (3 leaving 2 coming in) and this woman started yelling "OH GOD OH GOD OH GOD THEY ARE ALL IN HERE ALL OVER THE PLACE!!!!" then the leaving group was behind her though the next room LOL


----------



## pjweaver

catycatcat4 said:


> HOS started this weekend, I made folks crap themselves and I'm proud of it.
> 
> Tho I did have a jerk that would have been arrested If he hadn't gotten away..........  It was my first night, first set and this jerk grabbed me and started pushing and then shaking me, then tried to feel me up, then tried to lay on me and then tried to hit me (after I shoved him off and he hit the ground) I didn't realize until after I got home I had indeed watched him walk out of the house. My room is super dark and foggy so all I could tell is that he had short hair, mussels and a white shirt with some sort of print that was glowing. I learned my lesson about running to the exit the back way. Next time I'll just follow them out like I did with a guy that was flashing an extremely bright light in everyone's eyes.
> 
> But I had some hilarious scares. Like this chick was talking on her phone. I was sitting and all I had to do was stand up and she wouldn't stop screaming. I imagine the person on the other line has some hearing damage after that.
> 
> Or this group of probably college students where scared to walk past me and when I started moving the tried to run out the way the came in so I had to sneak though a tech door to scare them in the right direction.
> Also during shift changes I just have to follow the flow of the crowd (in character) into the next room and exit that way. So I always pick to follow guest out who are really really scared.
> 
> 
> Then during another shift change all 5 of us where in the room (3 leaving 2 coming in) and this woman started yelling "OH GOD OH GOD OH GOD THEY ARE ALL IN HERE ALL OVER THE PLACE!!!!" then the leaving group was behind her though the next room LOL



This is why I don't go to HHN, I don't know how I'd react.

I can enjoy a scare, but if someone really freaked me out I don't know how I'd react (though I doubt laying on someone or feeling them up would ever happen). What happens if someone really gets spooked and runs over a crowd to get away? Even worse, what if someone snaps and takes down a scare actor in a panic? How embarrassing and costly would it be to spend the night in county for something so stupid, I am surprised it doesn't happen more, especially with alcohol added to the mix.


----------



## catycatcat4

pjweaver said:


> This is why I don't go to HHN, I don't know how I'd react.
> 
> I can enjoy a scare, but if someone really freaked me out I don't know how I'd react (though I doubt laying on someone or feeling them up would ever happen). What happens if someone really gets spooked and runs over a crowd to get away? Even worse, what if someone snaps and takes down a scare actor in a panic? How embarrassing and costly would it be to spend the night in county for something so stupid, I am surprised it doesn't happen more, especially with alcohol added to the mix.



If someone was so scared that they where running people over I could if I really wanted to let them out an emergency exit. Also most hallways are big enough that the group in front could move over if someone was running because it does happen. 
Scare Actors (at least at my event) are told/asked/trained not to peruse the accidental stuff.  If you unintentionally  smacked someone chances are nothing would happen. This guy wasn't even my target....... I was waiting to scare a girl 5 groups down. He was intentionally acting like this. 


I just remembered another funny one. Had a guy wispier "Hillary Clinton 2016" to me.


----------



## wilkeliza

Just tried a face mask for the first time. Not sure how I feel haha.


----------



## catycatcat4

wilkeliza said:


> Just tried a face mask for the first time. Not sure how I feel haha.



I imagine it's better than the one I get to wear for work. XD all jokes aside I should try a face mask due to the fact that my work mask leaves me face all dry and irritated. T_T


----------



## wilkeliza

catycatcat4 said:


> I imagine it's better than the one I get to wear for work. XD all jokes aside I should try a face mask due to the fact that my work mask leaves me face all dry and irritated. T_T



Haha not sure as it was nice at first then felt like it was dried to my face. Feels good after washing it off but idk if they are something I'm going to do all the time.


----------



## superme80

Gross! I felt something on my arm. It was a flippin spider! EW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   I am a huge glutton for punishment, so I am trying to catch up on Once upon a Time. Halfway thru season 5 now. This show is really stupid. BUT if I can survive Days of Our Lives the Marlane  devil possession, I can handle this. I think....


----------



## *NikkiBell*

superme80 said:


> Gross! I felt something on my arm. It was a flippin spider! EW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   I am a huge glutton for punishment, so I am trying to catch up on Once upon a Time. Halfway thru season 5 now. This show is really stupid. BUT if I can survive Days of Our Lives the Marlane  devil possession, I can handle this. I think....



Ugh. I've fallen so behind on Once Upon a Time!! I didn't get to watch any of the last season and part of the season before it. One day....


----------



## pjweaver

*NikkiBell* said:


> Ugh. I've fallen so behind on Once Upon a Time!! I didn't get to watch any of the last season and part of the season before it. One day....


I always see commercials for that, always think it seems interesting, never made it past the first episode.

I'm so far behind in TV watching that I need to catch up on West Wing.


----------



## Aerin75

pjweaver said:


> I'm so far behind in TV watching that I need to catch up on West Wing.



Well worth catching up in my opinion!


----------



## catycatcat4

Once upon a time lost me at anna/elsa. T_T


----------



## rteetz

I love Once upon a time I watch it every Sunday.


----------



## Eoywin

I love OUAT - But I find that I enjoy it more when I binge watch it. We don't have cable so I use Hulu which makes binging easier.


----------



## KingLlama

Just popping in to say how much I love roasted potatoes.


----------



## SarahDisney

KingLlama said:


> Just popping in to say how much I love roasted potatoes.



YES!!!! Roasted potatoes are awesome!!

(I mean, I love Once Upon a Time too, but ... roasted potatoes)


----------



## wilkeliza

Ugh work is going so slow and I'm exhausted. Finished with everything I'm suppose to do for two weeks and just waiting on end of month financials and such. Slowly learning our program too so hopefully I can be confident in taking the certification exam and maybe turn it into a career on someone else's dime.

Glad Hockey is back even though we are in pre-season games.


----------



## superme80

catycatcat4 said:


> Once upon a time lost me at anna/elsa. T_T


I powered through that one. I liked the casting, but the script was horrid.  I finally realized the show sucks, but I love some of the actors. So I am just going to put it in the category of stupid soap operas.


----------



## NC Belle

KingLlama said:


> Just popping in to say how much I love roasted potatoes.


I made this for myself last night...none for dh since he left for work before they were cooked. 

I have not watch OUAT.  Sundays, it was BB and food network shows before the DL podcast.


----------



## wilkeliza

Hockey is back (preseason started this week) and our house couldn't be happier. Will be the first year we are NY Rangers season ticket holders. They'd be the one thing I would miss if we moved away from NY.


----------



## NC Belle

There is hockey in Raleigh.  I have not been to a game yet, however I sometimes use Papa Johns if the Canes score 3 points.

  It is not like NY in the numbers of rinks/leagues.


----------



## Alicenwonderment

Good morning all!!! Happy Friday!! Crossing me fingers that the kids (my students) are well behaved today. I know there is another full moon.


----------



## pjweaver

Alicenwonderment said:


> Good morning all!!! Happy Friday!! Crossing me fingers that the kids (my students) are well behaved today. I know there is another full moon.


Cold, rainy, and the kids have a half day for an inservice today so I know the feeling. Good luck.


----------



## KingLlama

Just came in from a run and I hate my legs with the intensity of a thousand suns.


----------



## NC Belle

*Happy Monday! *


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Finally realized why I can't get into Halloween as early as a lot of other people that I see post here and on Facebook etc. ... it's because Columbus Day is such a big thing near me- we had street festivals all weekend long for it and a big parade this coming weekend, etc. - really can't get into Halloween until after that.  Need to focus on one Holiday at a time I guess


----------



## SorcererHeidi

TheMaxRebo said:


> Finally realized why I can't get into Halloween as early as a lot of other people that I see post here and on Facebook etc. ... it's because Columbus Day is such a big thing near me- we had street festivals all weekend long for it and a big parade this coming weekend, etc. - really can't get into Halloween until after that.  Need to focus on one Holiday at a time I guess


You mean people in your town aren't rushing it like all places do these days, and people aren't wearing their BUNNY suits and decorating their yards with giant EGGS by now?  Ugh.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

Well, the weekend was fun in Dover for the races (they ended up being both held on Sunday due to the rain), but the weekend turned sad on Sunday when I found out from my cousins that their mother had passed away on either late Saturday night or early Sunday morning.

My friend and I left the races early and headed to our local hockey team's (Hershey Bears) Season Ticket Holder pick up night.  It was nice to see my cousins out there to get out of the house with the news of the day.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

1Grumpy9 said:


> Well, the weekend was fun in Dover for the races (they ended up being both held on Sunday due to the rain), but the weekend turned sad on Sunday when I found out from my cousins that their mother had passed away on either late Saturday night or early Sunday morning.
> 
> My friend and I left the races early and headed to our local hockey team's (Hershey Bears) Season Ticket Holder pick up night.  It was nice to see my cousins out there to get out of the house with the news of the day.


So sorry on the loss of your Aunt.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

SorcererHeidi said:


> So sorry on the loss of your Aunt.



Thank you!!


----------



## pjweaver

Sorry about your loss. 

I was happy about the race on Sunday because it meant no traffic around Dover on Monday for me and a free bloomin onion at outback.


----------



## wilkeliza

Sorry to hear about your aunt 1Grumpy9.


----------



## rteetz

Well I signed up on Patreon... I am liking what I am seeing so far. If I could afford it I definitely would spring for the more expensive options.


----------



## Queen2PrincessG

catycatcat4 said:


> Once upon a time lost me at anna/elsa. T_T


agree! it just seemed forced!


----------



## NC Belle

1Grumpy9, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## NC Belle

I was at WDW with DH in Oct. '05 during Hurricane Wilma.  We had a studio at BWV so when Epcot reopened at 1pm, we had an easy walk and never seen it so empty for hours.  We were then at MK after  3pm when it was opening up more attractions.  I remember going to ESPN Club for dinner and watching the World Series and that place was pretty emptied out.
We usually bring snacks with us on trips so always have something available.


----------



## Irish_Mike

It's a bit bittersweet that in a week from now I'll be turning 21.


----------



## superme80

Took the boys to the pumpkin farm and they did NOT embarrass me. Progress!   My dance teacher however is evil, vile, and all matter of unpleasant. I am sore!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Irish_Mike said:


> It's a bit bittersweet that in a week from now I'll be turning 21.


Early very happy birthday.  Hope you don't do too much damage to your liver next week!


----------



## superme80

Oh the life of children. We are potty training mini hooligan. He just turned 3 on Saturday, so I am getting going. He has been wearing underwear most of this morning. He has sat on the potty, but nothing. Well I am in my room and I hear, "MOM! Mini hooligan peed on my bed!" Yes. He decided to use his oldest brothers bed as a toilet. Oi!!!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

superme80 said:


> Oh the life of children. We are potty training mini hooligan. He just turned 3 on Saturday, so I am getting going. He has been wearing underwear most of this morning. He has sat on the potty, but nothing. Well I am in my room and I hear, "MOM! Mini hooligan peed on my bed!" Yes. He decided to use his oldest brothers Pricep bed as a toilet. Oi!!!




Priceless!!


----------



## superme80

So I am planning DH and I's anniversary get away this week. Why is it I have no problem dropping $50 on a mediocre burger lunch at Disneyland, but I flip out at the thought of spending $60 on a good dinner at a nice NORMAL restaurant????   Ok flip out is kind of strong, but I can't seem to justify it. I will probably spend it because it is our 9th anniversary, and NO KIDS! But mentally I am resisting. Yet I am planning to finally snag Blue Bayou for our anniversary trip next year.


----------



## Aerin75

superme80 said:


> So I am planning DH and I's anniversary get away this week. Why is it I have no problem dropping $50 on a mediocre burger lunch at Disneyland, but I flip out at the thought of spending $60 on a good dinner at a nice NORMAL restaurant????   Ok flip out is kind of strong, but I can't seem to justify it. I will probably spend it because it is our 9th anniversary, and NO KIDS! But mentally I am resisting. Yet I am planning to finally snag Blue Bayou for our anniversary trip next year.


This is actually some good perspective!  I know the feeling of finding it hard to justify.  But im of the opinion that an evening out without kids is great if it's at McDonald's.


----------



## superme80

Aerin75 said:


> This is actually some good perspective!  I know the feeling of finding it hard to justify.  But im of the opinion that an evening out without kids is great if it's at McDonald's.


Our "date" nights are usually us running out to Black Bear and going to Wal-Mart and going grocery shopping. LOL


----------



## pjweaver

Dates can be pizza and TV night and anniversaries can be camping in the backyard if it helps get me $10 Mickey shaped food and a $250 diner overlooking Wishes.


----------



## superme80

pjweaver said:


> Dates can be pizza and TV night and anniversaries can be camping in the backyard if it helps get me $10 Mickey shaped food and a $250 diner overlooking Wishes.


I will be completely honest. This trip is not on my dime. Hubby and I are just excited to have 4 days kid free. My mother cannot imagine not going anywhere for your anniversary. So she paid for our hotel. My in laws usually give us money, so that is how we are paying for extras. Disney will be on my dime. I am going to start saving next pay period!!!!


----------



## 1Grumpy9

Happy Wednesday everyone!!!  My parents will be taking their camper down to Daytona early next week permanently (they were supposed to take it down last week).  The campground they are putting it at only sustained minor damage and power is to be restored by today.


----------



## NC Belle

Almost back to normal routine.  We had to throw a lot of our refrigerated food from almost 2 days of no power and had limited choices from the non-refrigerated choices due to no water from Saturday to Monday and our boil water restrictions were lifted tonight.  I wished that we knew that the boiling water was no longer needed before we went to Super Walmart.  Our Walmart trip was partly amusing---could not text each to locate/meet up for at least an half-hour.  He had them page me with my formal first name which did not get my attention.  I was trying to find options that minimized the need for water for meals and saw lots of spices to be on a future trip and lots of chocolate options (did not cave to chocolate candy even though Toberlone was so tempting).

*1Grumpy9---* I'm not sure if I recall your location, but I-95 through the Carolinas might have long (sometimes real long detours) for awhile.  We had a lot of narby flooded areas.  It is worse that the floods that Hurricane Floyd caused in 1999 and we had to take long detours north for a bit.


----------



## NC Belle

I think my dog is getting addicted to bottled water.  She did well for the most part during Matthew (hard to time her outdoor needs since it was almost no breaks in the rain/winds for a long time).  It was tricky getting her up the steps in the dark since her vision at 14.5 years old is not the best in the dark plus her anxiety gets worse in the dark.
Almost to 10000 posts.


----------



## Aerin75

Glad things are normalizing!  Hope the flood waters go down soon!  Reminds me of St Louis in 93 


NC Belle said:


> Almost back to normal routine.  We had to throw a lot of our refrigerated food from almost 2 days of no power and had limited choices from the non-refrigerated choices due to no water from Saturday to Monday and our boil water restrictions were lifted tonight.  I wished that we knew that the boiling water was no longer needed before we went to Super Walmart.  Our Walmart trip was partly amusing---could not text each to locate/meet up for at least an half-hour.  He had them page me with my formal first name which did not get my attention.  I was trying to find options that minimized the need for water for meals and saw lots of spices to be on a future trip and lots of chocolate options (did not cave to chocolate candy even though Toberlone was so tempting).
> 
> *1Grumpy9---* I'm not sure if I recall your location, but I-95 through the Carolinas might have long (sometimes real long detours) for awhile.  We had a lot of narby flooded areas.  It is worse that the floods that Hurricane Floyd caused in 1999 and we had to take long detours north for a bit.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

NC Belle said:


> *1Grumpy9---* I'm not sure if I recall your location, but I-95 through the Carolinas might have long (sometimes real long detours) for awhile.  We had a lot of narby flooded areas.  It is worse that the floods that Hurricane Floyd caused in 1999 and we had to take long detours north for a bit.



We are in Central PA, and my parents take I-81, I-77, I-26 then to I-95 in southern SC.  I have been on the SCDOT website along with the GADOT website checking the road closures for them to travel on Monday.  They will end up staying in Orangeburg, SC on Monday night then head the rest of the day to Daytona.  They are going to do a drop and go at the campground when they get to Daytona.  They are about 2 weeks late arriving at the campground, but they are grateful about not being down there for the hurricane.


----------



## pjweaver

1Grumpy9 said:


> We are in Central PA, and my parents take I-81, I-77, I-26 then to I-95 in southern SC.  I have been on the SCDOT website along with the GADOT website checking the road closures for them to travel on Monday.  They will end up staying in Orangeburg, SC on Monday night then head the rest of the day to Daytona.  They are going to do a drop and go at the campground when they get to Daytona.  They are about 2 weeks late arriving at the campground, but they are grateful about not being down there for the hurricane.


Wow my old stomping ground. I like getting on 95 as far south as I can.


----------



## Eoywin

I'm finally watching the podcasts again - we got home from WDW last Saturday. We went to MK that morning because of the hurricane and then I drove 9+ hours home to NC.

I cracked my head on my trunk on the way home because I have spatial issues sometimes so I've had a migraine plus post vacation depression.


----------



## pjweaver

Every day my wife calls me on her way home from work. We talk about her day of work and I make up something confusing to make it sound like I did some work around the house, then she asks what I made for dinner. Today I was feeling extremely lazy and gave her a choice. I told her should could either pick up pizza or chicken.


----------



## superme80

Back from my anniversary trip. My husband and I are so boring. We had one drink on our last night and we were back by 11 pm. We slept a lot. It was nice to not have to chase after the boys.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> Back from my anniversary trip. My husband and I are so boring. We had one drink on our last night and we were back by 11 pm. We slept a lot. It was nice to not have to chase after the boys.


Glad you're back, and had a nice trip.  Sometimes "restful and relaxing" is what you NEED!!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Anybody else seen Queen of Katwe?  Unexpectedly saw it today, and really enjoyed it.  Definitely had its mix of emotions, but definitely left you feeling good and positive t the end.  And I liked how they showed the "where they are now" blurbs at the end.


----------



## pjweaver

My wife had to leave for a few days and I stayed to watch the dogs. Today I had a Ferris Bueller day for 40 year old men. 
I cleared the coffee table and prepped it with a pitcher of iced tea and all the snack food in the house, lined the phone and all remotes so they were with in reach, and binge watch old Disney movies that I never saw but my wife had. I spent five hours watching and napping until I couldn't feel my butt.

When I got hungry I took off my robe and drove to Arby's in my pajama pants and tank top. I took my wife's car because my truck has 1/2 ton of stone in it that I was supposed to spread today. By the time I hit the drive through I was starving and blindly ordered 4 large roast beefs, and mozzarella sticks. When they asked if I wanted to try the new hot apple crumble thing I told them to give me two. $40 poorer I took my dinner home with the windows down, the sunroof open, and the heated seat on high to keep my but warm. Every time I passed a guy doing yard work I screamed "SUCKER".

When my wife called to say goodnight she asked what I did all day. I told her I was exhausted from raking leaves, but they'll probably just blow back into our yard.


----------



## catycatcat4

I  haven't had a day off all month. Calling out today because I won't have a day off until at least nov 1st.


----------



## KingLlama

Hi.


----------



## wilkeliza

SorcererHeidi said:


> Anybody else seen Queen of Katwe?  Unexpectedly saw it today, and really enjoyed it.  Definitely had its mix of emotions, but definitely left you feeling good and positive t the end.  And I liked how they showed the "where they are now" blurbs at the end.



I saw it on opening weekend and loved it. One thing I appreciated is that they filmed on location to bring an authenticity to it and that they did not try to gloss over any of the hard parts of the story. I also like that they didn't shoe horn in characters that weren't there in real life which is nice. It was hard to watch at times (I hate children suffering for no other real reason then being born where they were born) but it was great to hear that most of them have gone on to change their lives and community.


----------



## bugarwitch

Hello everyone! I just found this thread!
I have been planning our upcoming trip to WDW, (in 41 days!!!) for over a year now. This trip is to celebrate our 42nd anniversary. My DH is really not that interested. But- he is doing this I suppose, because he loves me and knows how special it is- for me.
It has occurred to me lately..... when I return home, WHAT WILL I DO WITH MYSELF- WHEN NOT READING BLOGS, TRIP REPORTS AND UPDATING MY ADR'S?????!!!! I am (sorta) kidding here, I have enough in my life ordinarily to keep me running all the time. BUT- what fun all this planning and dreaming has been! And, I do hope to plan another trip-someday. Is it just me, or do husbands/partners just not share the same enthusiasm of a trip to WDW, as wives/partners? And if so, how do others convince their partners to go back, again???


----------



## Aerin75

bugarwitch said:


> It has occurred to me lately..... when I return home, WHAT WILL I DO WITH MYSELF- WHEN NOT READING BLOGS, TRIP REPORTS AND UPDATING MY ADR'S?????!!!!QUOTE]
> 
> I started with the Cruise forum when I was researching that...about a year and a half ago, and I'm still here following the Dis, even though everything has been settled for it.  I got hooked and I've been here ever since!


----------



## wilkeliza

Well we are having our first big update on my company's integration with the parent company who bought us in just a couple minutes. To say I'm nervous is an understatement.

@bugarwitch welcome. This section is a friendly bunch of dissers.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

wilkeliza said:


> Well we are having our first big update on my companies integration with the parent company who bought us in just a couple minutes. To say I'm nervous is an understatement.
> 
> @bugarwitch welcome. This section is a friendly bunch of dissers.


Good luck @wilkeliza !    And hi, and  ,  @bugarwitch !!


----------



## bugarwitch

SorcererHeidi said:


> Good luck @wilkeliza !    And hi, and  ,  @bugarwitch !!


Thank you both for the warm welcome!


----------



## wilkeliza

Meeting went well. Seems like I have job security until mid 2018 which is nice to have finally.


----------



## bugarwitch

wilkeliza said:


> Meeting went well. Seems like I have job security until mid 2018 which is nice to have finally.


YAY! Congratulations!


----------



## Aerin75

wilkeliza said:


> Meeting went well. Seems like I have job security until mid 2018 which is nice to have finally.


Awesome!

Welcome @bugarwitch!!


----------



## Eoywin

I went without my DH this last trip. And I foresee solo trips after my daughter is grown up.

I love Disney, my DH tolerates Disney.


----------



## bugarwitch

Eoywin said:


> I went without my DH this last trip. And I foresee solo trips after my daughter is grown up.
> 
> I love Disney, my DH tolerates Disney.


Well. I just do not understand people who don't enjoy Disney Magic! I have done make everything I can think of, special and


----------



## bugarwitch

oops, sorry, my internet when down while replying earlier!
Anyway,I have tried to make this trip as special- and painless- as possible for my DH. We shall see if he enjoys it... I sure hope so! Yes, I think he too just "tolerates" it.
I have not done a solo trip anywhere, except when my children were little, and I would fly back "home" to see family for a weekend. Not sure if I could do a trip to WDW alone. May have to though at some point, if I want to go again someday!


----------



## Eoywin

My husband enjoyed our trips to Disney World but he had no interest in coming back for a while. He'll come back with us in 2021 but DD and I might have another girls only trip in 2018 or 19.


----------



## bugarwitch

!QUOTE="Eoywin, post: 56639307, member: 122344"]My husband enjoyed our trips to Disney World but he had no interest in coming back for a while. He'll come back with us in 2021 but DD and I might have another girls only trip in 2018 or 19.[/QUOTE]
Oh how I wish I could do a Disney trip with my grown up daughters!.... but... they have kids and husbands and bills and work, and it just does not seem possible anytime in the foreseeable future. sigh.....


----------



## Eoywin

My kid is only 8 so we have a while to go before she's grown up


----------



## wilkeliza

Aerin75 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Welcome @bugarwitch!!



Yep makes planning a wedding just a tiny bit easier. Now maybe we won't have to push our honeymoon since I have to take time off for a family trip as well.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

Coffee Drinkers...

With all the new "holiday" coffee creamers out there, I didn't want the typical pumpkin spice, so I saw a new holiday flavor...Chocolate Hazelnut.  I tried it this morning and all I can say is OHHHH MY it is awesome!!!!!  I may have to go out and get another container so I have it before it is gone!!!


----------



## MochaDrinker

I've never had anything pumkin flavored for fall cause it's not my favorite but I love the salted caramel mocha from Starbucks.


----------



## Aerin75

1Grumpy9 said:


> Coffee Drinkers...
> 
> With all the new "holiday" coffee creamers out there, I didn't want the typical pumpkin spice, so I saw a new holiday flavor...Chocolate Hazelnut.  I tried it this morning and all I can say is OHHHH MY it is awesome!!!!!  I may have to go out and get another container so I have it before it is gone!!!


Chocolate Peppermint!  Keeps me from buying Starbucks everyday.  A bargain at twice the price.


----------



## KingLlama

I like to carve a jack-o-lantern and then eat a piece of pumpkin pie right in front of it, just to show it who's boss.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

Aerin75 said:


> Chocolate Peppermint!  Keeps me from buying Starbucks everyday.  A bargain at twice the price.



I love Chocolate Peppermint also.  But with the opportunity to try something new, these two will be my "go-to" for the fall.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

bugarwitch said:


> oops, sorry, my internet when down while replying earlier!
> Anyway,I have tried to make this trip as special- and painless- as possible for my DH. We shall see if he enjoys it... I sure hope so! Yes, I think he too just "tolerates" it.
> I have not done a solo trip anywhere, except when my children were little, and I would fly back "home" to see family for a weekend. Not sure if I could do a trip to WDW alone. May have to though at some point, if I want to go again someday!


I've done many solo trips. And while being with a "special someone" or good friends is, of course, optimal, I've also had some wonderful solo times.  I get to do WHAT I want, WHEN I want, eat WHERE I want, etc.  And I've even found CM's and even otgher guests sometimes tend to be more "interactive" with you if they see you're alone; I try to interact with others when I see people alone to make them feel less so. I also go solo in my everyday life quite a bit, and I can say that WDW (and its immersive experiences, great people watching, and other people is probably EASIER to do solo than a lot of other things actually.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

1Grumpy9 said:


> Coffee Drinkers...
> 
> With all the new "holiday" coffee creamers out there, I didn't want the typical pumpkin spice, so I saw a new holiday flavor...Chocolate Hazelnut.  I tried it this morning and all I can say is OHHHH MY it is awesome!!!!!  I may have to go out and get another container so I have it before it is gone!!!


@1Grumpy9  - Was this a k-cup, or somewhere pre-made?  I LIKE the sounds of that!!    My "go to" (k-cups) is Chock Full 'o Nuts Upper West Side (it's a dark roast, like their French Roast in the can) with powdered hazelnut creamer.  Yummmmmmm


----------



## Aerin75

SorcererHeidi said:


> @1Grumpy9  - Was this a k-cup, or somewhere pre-made?  I LIKE the sounds of that!!    My "go to" (k-cups) is Chock Full 'o Nuts Upper West Side (it's a dark roast, like their French Roast in the can) with powdered hazelnut creamer.  Yummmmmmm


I am as of yet unable to make a decent cup of coffee with a K-cup.  How sad is that?


----------



## pjweaver

Aerin75 said:


> I am as of yet unable to make a decent cup of coffee with a K-cup.  How sad is that?


thats a bit like saying you can't boil water well.


----------



## Aerin75

pjweaver said:


> thats a bit like saying you can't boil water well.


I agree, but there it is.   The coffee ends up tasting like mild water even on the lowest size setting.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Glad your meeting went well @wilkeliza and you have that security for at least a little while


----------



## wilkeliza

TheMaxRebo said:


> Glad your meeting went well @wilkeliza and you have that security for at least a little while



Thanks. I am hoping I'm reading the situation right. This is the first time I've ever been in a job where a company has been acquired so still a little hesitant but I am more confident now. Seems they don't want to move us to their payroll and change the company name until 2018 so that seemed pretty solid that back of house has to stay until at least then.


----------



## wilkeliza

Updated my phone two weeks ago and the process once again has been a massive headache. Why can't I just turn in my phone at the store and then get the new one? I had to mail my old phone back and now have a 500 charge on my account that is suppose to drop off when they get the phone back but 2 weeks later (10 business days) and no one can say where the phone is and why they haven't gotten it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wilkeliza said:


> Thanks. I am hoping I'm reading the situation right. This is the first time I've ever been in a job where a company has been acquired so still a little hesitant but I am more confident now. Seems they don't want to move us to their payroll and change the company name until 2018 so that seemed pretty solid that back of house has to stay until at least then.



I've never been in a company that got acquired - though I was with a company that did the acquiring 

I'd say your logic makes sense - they would at least need some of the people to run the back of house - and probably see who leaves on their own over that time


----------



## KingLlama

It's October 19th and it's 85 degrees here and it's really pissing me off, frankly.


----------



## wilkeliza

KingLlama said:


> It's October 19th and it's 85 degrees here and it's really pissing me off, frankly.



Agreed. I also had a weird body reaction to the flip. It may have just been a 24 hour virus but whatever it was it sucked. Ran a low grade fever all day yesterday and then today I'm fine. So weird.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

SorcererHeidi said:


> @1Grumpy9  - Was this a k-cup, or somewhere pre-made?  I LIKE the sounds of that!!    My "go to" (k-cups) is Chock Full 'o Nuts Upper West Side (it's a dark roast, like their French Roast in the can) with powdered hazelnut creamer.  Yummmmmmm



No it is the International Delight Chocolate Hazelnut creamer.  I just found it the other day and I can say it is awesome!!



Aerin75 said:


> I am as of yet unable to make a decent cup of coffee with a K-cup.  How sad is that?



Have you tried the pods that you can use your own ground coffee or the pre-made pods?  I have done it both ways with this one brand I can't get here in PA (Community Coffee).  If I am using the reusable pods, I actually fill it a little fuller than the line.  I have never had a problem with the pre-made pods.  I actually lucked out with some k-cups at Ollie's (a regional bargain outlet) they had some boxes of Community Coffee pretty cheap, so I picked up enough for a couple of months.  I will probably make an order of Community Coffee for Christmas this year when they throw on the shipping sale.


----------



## Aerin75

1Grumpy9 said:


> Have you tried the pods that you can use your own ground coffee or the pre-made pods? I have done it both ways with this one brand I can't get here in PA (Community Coffee). If I am using the reusable pods, I actually fill it a little fuller than the line. I have never had a problem with the pre-made pods. I actually lucked out with some k-cups at Ollie's (a regional bargain outlet) they had some boxes of Community Coffee pretty cheap, so I picked up enough for a couple of months. I will probably make an order of Community Coffee for Christmas this year when they throw on the shipping sale.


I was using a few that my company had provided when they put the machine in, and then Tazo Chai Tea K-cups.  I may have to try reusable ones....


----------



## WebmasterJackie

1Grumpy9 said:


> Coffee Drinkers...
> 
> With all the new "holiday" coffee creamers out there, I didn't want the typical pumpkin spice, so I saw a new holiday flavor...Chocolate Hazelnut.  I tried it this morning and all I can say is OHHHH MY it is awesome!!!!!  I may have to go out and get another container so I have it before it is gone!!!


We really like the Pumpkin K-cups from Dunkin Donuts. Dunkin is actually the only coffee we drink and it took us a while to get it just right in the Keurig.

While I don't like the drip coffee at Starbucks, I really love their Peppermint White Chocolate Mocha during the holiday season. Mmmmmm........


----------



## KingLlama

Oh.....Jackie's here?


----------



## 1Grumpy9

Aerin75 said:


> I was using a few that my company had provided when they put the machine in, and then Tazo Chai Tea K-cups.  I may have to try reusable ones....



The one thing I would say with the reusable is make sure you get one of the better brands.  I have Solofill Filter Cup that I got at Bed, Bath and Beyond.  It had held up very nicely over almost 3 years.  I haven't had the need to replace, just clean it every day and you won't have a problem.


----------



## WebmasterJackie

KingLlama said:


> Oh.....Jackie's here?


I'm kinda like Roz..... 

ETA: Plus, the liquid of the Gods was mentioned!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

WebmasterJackie said:


> I'm kinda like Roz.....
> 
> ETA: Plus, the liquid of the Gods was mentioned!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

No it is the International Delight Chocolate Hazelnut creamer. I just found it the other day and I can say it is awesome!!

@1Grumpy9  - Thanx, I'm going to have to look for this, for sure!!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

SorcererHeidi said:


> No it is the International Delight Chocolate Hazelnut creamer. I just found it the other day and I can say it is awesome!!
> 
> @1Grumpy9  - Thanx, I'm going to have to look for this, for sure!!


@1Grumpy9 Just looked on their web site, and they don't show a chocolate hazelnut?   

ETA - Never mind - it was not shown on their web site, but found it with a Google search, it's considered a "seasonal favorite", so maybe they haven't added it to their web site yet.  Anyway, will  HAVE to hunt this one DOWN!!!


----------



## wilkeliza

Well then even more news. Managers had a meeting today and mine let slip that out PTO isn't changing so that is good! I can go on the family trip and go on my honeymoon now.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

SorcererHeidi said:


> @1Grumpy9 Just looked on their web site, and they don't show a chocolate hazelnut?
> 
> ETA - Never mind - it was not shown on their web site, but found it with a Google search, it's considered a "seasonal favorite", so maybe they haven't added it to their web site yet.  Anyway, will  HAVE to hunt this one DOWN!!!



I found mine at one of our local Walmarts.  It was in with the Pumpkin Spice.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

1Grumpy9 said:


> I found mine at one of our local Walmarts.  It was in with the Pumpkin Spice.


Thank you, I WILL hunt it down.  It WILL be consumed!


----------



## superme80

wilkeliza said:


> Well then even more news. Managers had a meeting today and mine let slip that out PTO isn't changing so that is good! I can go on the family trip and go on my honeymoon now.


Fantastic!
It has been a horrible week. We have had a cold here. So of course my bed has been infiltrated by a 3 year old. Twice this week he has coughed so much he woke up, so he went to my room and demanded fruit loops. Then he refuses to go back to bed! Another time or two he has ended up in my bed using me as a pillow. I cannot wait until this thing has passed!


----------



## wilkeliza

Doesn't sound fun @superme80. Hope you guys feel better soon.


----------



## Aerin75

superme80 said:


> Fantastic!
> It has been a horrible week. We have had a cold here. So of course my bed has been infiltrated by a 3 year old. Twice this week he has coughed so much he woke up, so he went to my room and demanded fruit loops. Then he refuses to go back to bed! Another time or two he has ended up in my bed using me as a pillow. I cannot wait until this thing has passed!


I so feel for you!  I'm glad I'm past that stage.  But I think I've been woken up by the coughing in the next room. :/


----------



## KingLlama

There are pastries and donuts and cookies in the breakroom, and I've walked past them five times today without indulging.

Gonna reward myself for that restraint with a cheeseburger on the way home.


----------



## superme80

OMG the younger hooligans PAINTED themselves!!! They ruined their clothes, got paint on my carpet, and I had to scrub the tub! UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wilkeliza

Finally feeling better today. I have to admit this weekend was rough. I tried to push through a few times so went out and got a few things we needed around the house but this cold/sinus thing I've been battling is no fun. Thankfully it seems to be on the way out and the pressure isn't too bad in my ears any more.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

wilkeliza said:


> Finally feeling better today. I have to admit this weekend was rough. I tried to push through a few times so went out and got a few things we needed around the house but this cold/sinus thing I've been battling is no fun. Thankfully it seems to be on the way out and the pressure isn't too bad in my ears any more.



Glad you are feeling better!!!  I have been lucky this fall so far (knock on wood).  My sinuses haven't acted up "yet".  I am hoping with my trip right around the corner, they won't be bad until I get back.

I have gotten my clothes packed for my trip, now just for the other items that need packed...snacks, bathroom items, and the misc items that we are taking.  I am going to be packing all weekend along with going to hockey games, and seeing Rocky Horror Picture Show on Saturday night at Midnight.


----------



## Aerin75

1Grumpy9 said:


> seeing Rocky Horror Picture Show on Saturday night at Midnight.


The original or the new one?


----------



## 1Grumpy9

Aerin75 said:


> The original or the new one?



The original!!!  The Hershey Theater shows it at Midnight right near Halloween and my friend and I go.  We sit near the back of the theater and watch everyone come in...We love people watching at the show and of course the audience participation.


----------



## Aerin75

1Grumpy9 said:


> The original!!! The Hershey Theater shows it at Midnight right near Halloween and my friend and I go. We sit near the back of the theater and watch everyone come in...We love people watching at the show and of course the audience participation.



I am still, at the age of <mrph>, still a "Rocky virgin."  So I just can't see myself going to see the new one instead of the original.  Mostly because of the audience!  I just don't know if I can pull off a midnight movie these days.  So kudos to you and have a blast!!


----------



## pjweaver

I spent an hour at the gym then hit McDonald's for a quick breakfast. Making it worse was I had coupons for buy one get one free. McDonald's does try to help you from overeating by only accepting one coupon per visit, so I had to go through the drive threw three times. By my calculations 30 minutes on an elliptical and 30 minutes walking around watching strangers working out offsets six bacon egg and cheese biscuits.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

Aerin75 said:


> I am still, at the age of <mrph>, still a "Rocky virgin."  So I just can't see myself going to see the new one instead of the original.  Mostly because of the audience!  I just don't know if I can pull off a midnight movie these days.  So kudos to you and have a blast!!



It is going to be a tough night because I am going to a hockey game that evening, so by the middle of the movie, I am starting to fall asleep, but I am hoping to get a cup of coffee before going this year.  Plus, once I get home, I have to get up at 6:00am to check into our flight for Disney.  Luckily, I can go back to sleep for a while and get my car all packed up for leaving "very" early Monday morning for the airport.


----------



## wilkeliza

Think I may go back to only posting over hear. I forgot how "pile on" the rest of the boards can get haha. I have realized I don't really like telling someone the same thing 10 other posters have already said and then if you have a differing opinion everyone seems to take it as some personal assault and then piles on you quoting stuff from the entire thread.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

wilkeliza said:


> Think I may go back to only posting over hear. I forgot how "pile on" the rest of the boards can get haha. I have realized I don't really like telling someone the same thing 10 other posters have already said and then if you have a differing opinion everyone seems to take it as some personal assault and then piles on you quoting stuff from the entire thread.


So sorry, and welcome home!


----------



## wilkeliza

SorcererHeidi said:


> So sorry, and welcome home!



It's okay. I get sensitiveness sometimes so need a break haha. I forget how heated people can get over something as silly as MNSSHP. 

I know I've said it before but I almost left the Dis and even asked to have my profile deleted completely but then I found you guys and remembered to not let the bad blind me to the good on here.


----------



## pjweaver

wilkeliza said:


> It's okay. I get sensitiveness sometimes so need a break haha. I forget how heated people can get over something as silly as MNSSHP.
> 
> I know I've said it before but I almost left the Dis and even asked to have my profile deleted completely but then I found you guys and remembered to not let the bad blind me to the good on here.



Oh thank God, I thought you might have criticized Via Napolli or Be Our Guest.


----------



## superme80

This week keeps on getting worse. Going to take the cat down to DH.  She hasn't been eating or drinking, and cries all the time. Afraid we might have to put her down. She ended up with a horrible case of fleas at the beginning of the summer, and I don't think she ever fully healed.  Treating the boys to smoothies after we drop the kitty off.


----------



## pjweaver

We did a Halloween parade last night. Thought I'd share out costumes.
  
My wife will kill me if she sees this.


----------



## pjweaver

I spent today making my wife's birthday cake. It's my first attempt at decorating. It is a moist four layer chocolate cake with peanut butter butter cream icing, then added crushed oreos to make the icing black for the ears.

Size wise it is about 15" high x 18" across.


----------



## wilkeliza

pjweaver said:


> I spent today making my wife's birthday cake. It's my first attempt at decorating. It is a moist four layer chocolate cake with peanut butter butter cream icing, then added crushed oreos to make the icing black for the ears.
> 
> Size wise it is about 15" high x 18" across.



Great job! I'm sure she'all love it.


----------



## Aerin75

superme80 said:


> This week keeps on getting worse. Going to take the cat down to DH.  She hasn't been eating or drinking, and cries all the time. Afraid we might have to put her down. She ended up with a horrible case of fleas at the beginning of the summer, and I don't think she ever fully healed.  Treating the boys to smoothies after we drop the kitty off.


I'm so sorry!  I know how painful a decision that can be.


----------



## rteetz

If what I just read turns out DHS will also be getting guardians in ToT....


----------



## superme80

Aerin75 said:


> I'm so sorry!  I know how painful a decision that can be.


Thanks. I will update as soon as my husband texts me. Took the boys out for smoothies to get their minds off of it. They fought the entire 20 min drive home. It may be 5 pm PST, but they are in a 30 minute "time out".


----------



## SorcererHeidi

pjweaver said:


> I spent today making my wife's birthday cake. It's my first attempt at decorating. It is a moist four layer chocolate cake with peanut butter butter cream icing, then added crushed oreos to make the icing black for the ears.
> 
> Size wise it is about 15" high x 18" across.


Wow - if that tastes even half as great as it looks, you've got an absolute winner on your hands.  And you have me SLOBBERING at the thought of the chocolate of Oreos and peanut butter cream!!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> This week keeps on getting worse. Going to take the cat down to DH.  She hasn't been eating or drinking, and cries all the time. Afraid we might have to put her down. She ended up with a horrible case of fleas at the beginning of the summer, and I don't think she ever fully healed.  Treating the boys to smoothies after we drop the kitty off.


Awww - so sorry to hear about the kitty, tat's rough to lose a member of the family like that.  Hugs!


----------



## superme80

Thanks everyone. Nothing that can be done for her. We are making her comfortable for the next day or 2 and then DH will take her to the vet either Friday or Saturday to be put down. I am not doing well with it.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> Thanks everyone. Nothing that can be done for her. We are making her comfortable for the next day or 2 and then DH will take her to the vet either Friday or Saturday to be put down. I am not doing well with it.


----------



## wilkeliza

superme80 said:


> Thanks everyone. Nothing that can be done for her. We are making her comfortable for the next day or 2 and then DH will take her to the vet either Friday or Saturday to be put down. I am not doing well with it.



Awe. So sorry to hear about your kitty. Always so hard to lose a furry friend.


----------



## pjweaver

superme80 said:


> Thanks everyone. Nothing that can be done for her. We are making her comfortable for the next day or 2 and then DH will take her to the vet either Friday or Saturday to be put down. I am not doing well with it.


I am so sorry; I had to deal with the same thing last year with my chihuahua. Our little fury friends really become members of the family. It's so hard to know what is best but you know when it is time.


----------



## NC Belle

wilkeliza said:


> It's okay. I get sensitiveness sometimes so need a break haha. I forget how heated people can get over something as silly as MNSSHP.
> 
> I know I've said it before but I almost left the Dis and even asked to have my profile deleted completely but then I found you guys and remembered to not let the bad blind me to the good on here.



So sorry to hear that stuff on the CB and other boards have put you in that spot.  Maybe sing "Let it Go" or another tune while reading some posts instead of replying.  There were times many years ago that I had felt about leaving the DIS after a thread or two went sour.  What helped me was a PM from Bawb Varley (shortly before he died).  He gave some great advice.  Remember that there are many awesome people on the boards.


----------



## Aerin75

superme80 said:


> Thanks everyone. Nothing that can be done for her. We are making her comfortable for the next day or 2 and then DH will take her to the vet either Friday or Saturday to be put down. I am not doing well with it.


Hugs!!


----------



## wilkeliza

NC Belle said:


> So sorry to hear that stuff on the CB and other boards have put you in that spot.  Maybe sing "Let it Go" or another tune while reading some posts instead of replying.  There were times many years ago that I had felt about leaving the DIS after a thread or two went sour.  What helped me was a PM from Bawb Varley (shortly before he died).  He gave some great advice.  Remember that there are many awesome people on the boards.



I wish I was around for Bawb! He sounds like a super special guy.


----------



## NC Belle

superme80 said:


> Thanks everyone. Nothing that can be done for her. We are making her comfortable for the next day or 2 and then DH will take her to the vet either Friday or Saturday to be put down. I am not doing well with it.


So sorry.  Dh and I regularly talk on when it will be the time for our dog.  We will miss her so bad when its her time.  She has been a big part of our lives for 14 years.  We plan to give her some chocolate before we put her down if we get to plan ahead.  
I dont want her to suffer like my family dog that I grew up with---she was also a lab mixed that lived 13.5 years (got her when I was in first grade) before her sarcoma spread to the brain.  That dog was so active until her cancer showed up (undetected at a vet visit during a pre-trip checkup---then tumor grew to grapefruit size in under 3 weeks).  My folks regret having her go under surgery and we all wished that we let her go sooner.  I was at time commuting to community college and my babysitting schedule/odd jobs made it possible for our family dog to not be alone for too many hours during her illness.  It was a few days before Christmas when enough was enough.  My folks buried her in the backyard near the pier where we took her on many rowboat/ canoe rides.


----------



## NC Belle

pjweaver said:


> I spent today making my wife's birthday cake. It's my first attempt at decorating. It is a moist four layer chocolate cake with peanut butter butter cream icing, then added crushed oreos to make the icing black for the ears.
> 
> Size wise it is about 15" high x 18" across.


That looks awesome.
I'm not expecting dh to make me a cake since he is working tonight.  We might get me birthday churros if we go out or something on sale at the store.  I think that might make me some Tex-Mex this weekend (with hopefully fresh guacamole).


----------



## NC Belle

rteetz said:


> If what I just read turns out DHS will also be getting guardians in ToT....


I was hoping that Joe Rohde would ask to fix the yeti.  He reads people's tweets to him and knows that people want a working yeti over unwanted change to the ToT.


----------



## rteetz

NC Belle said:


> I was hoping that Joe Rohde would ask to fix the yeti.  He reads people's tweets to him and knows that people want a working yeti over unwanted change to the ToT.


Joe has said he will fix the yeti before he retires. I think they will wait until avatar opens. Its also not Joe's decision to redo the tower, he just designs and oversees it. The executives made the decision.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

NC Belle said:


> That looks awesome.
> I'm not expecting dh to make me a cake since he is working tonight.  We might get me birthday churros if we go out or something on sale at the store.  I think that might make me some Tex-Mex this weekend (with hopefully fresh guacamole).


Early happy birthday!     Hopefullly that might count as making you a (virtual) cake.


----------



## Aerin75

We were digging around for various pieces of information about my neighborhood (ghost tour time), and I found a link to an article I read last year.  My neighborhood Disney claim to fame!  If I could, I'd put a shrine at the house.  My favorite prince!

http://weeklyview.net/2015/01/29/irvingtons-disney-prince-bill-shirley/


----------



## NC Belle

SorcererHeidi said:


> Early happy birthday!     Hopefully that might count as making you a (virtual) cake.



Thanks--you are only a few hours early.  Today's one of my cousins birthday---I remember his birth/name being told to Sis and me after I blew out my candles (Dad was away for business on the west coast...it was his baby sister's first kid).  Chocolate chip birthday cake was that year's flavor. and regular 2 layer shape cake.  I did have seasonal cakes before that year or a theme shared with sis sometimes.  Past notable birthday childhood cakes:  2 cakes for joint birthday celebration in Peanuts theme Snoopy and his doghouse, pumpkin shape cake with the candy pumpkins on top, a ghost shape cake with egg shell eyes that were lit up, Pac-man, and barbies (joint b-day celebration with a girl scout sleep over).  The cakes got less fancy when Mom was volunteering and eventually back to working.


----------



## NC Belle

10,000th post that counts...

To celebrate I should go to Disneyland (virtually for now)!  or since I'm an East Coaster-- I'm going to Disneyworld (virtual for now via You tube)!


----------



## superme80

Thank you everyone. When I got home from dance class, DH said she might not even last the night.  She is very weak and when she walks, she almost falls over. I hate this.


----------



## NC Belle

* Sending you some positive thoughts for today.  *


superme80 said:


> Thank you everyone. When I got home from dance class, DH said she might not even last the night.  She is very weak and when she walks, she almost falls over. I hate this.


----------



## KingLlama

Friday randoms....

-I'm partial, obviously, but there is nothing more beautiful than Kentucky in October. Crispness in the air, leaves changing colors, and fog settling down on the horse farms. Today was the first day that I ever considered pulling over and just taking pictures on the way to work. I'm spoiled.

-I've never seen a recipe posted on Facebook that I thought looked like a must-make.

-All this playoff baseball has my DVR stacked with stuff I've missed. Multiple episodes of "Designated Survivor" and "Timeless", two shows I have high hopes for.

-Hate that I never got to see George Strait in concert. I know that he just stands there, basically, but still....so many great songs.

-I don't have Netflix...does it have old Disney live-action films from the 60's and 70's? Those are my jam.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> If what I just read turns out DHS will also be getting guardians in ToT....



ugh, not really excited about this as I love ToT - especially the Florida version.  I personally am ok when the parks have different attractions - more motivation to visit both!

At least in DLR it is going to fit into a Marvel land - feels like ToT is still really popular in DHS, just leave it along and spend the money elsewhere (I know an overlay is relatively inexpensive but it is still $ that could be spent elsewhere)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Llama - we too have a bunch of stuff on the DVR ... and of course last night I got sucked into watching Angels and Demons (was into it with Inferno coming out today) so that didn't help at all

I feel like we got about 1 weeks of the perfect fall weather and now it is cold again - only 40 degrees when I left the house this morning and we had snow yesterday. #ThanksShanghai


----------



## Aerin75

NC Belle said:


> * Sending you some positive thoughts for today.  *



Ditto!  Been in those shoes...I recommend alcohol (at the time, it put me to sleep after my tears).


----------



## rteetz

KingLlama said:


> Friday randoms....
> 
> -I'm partial, obviously, but there is nothing more beautiful than Kentucky in October. Crispness in the air, leaves changing colors, and fog settling down on the horse farms. Today was the first day that I ever considered pulling over and just taking pictures on the way to work. I'm spoiled.
> 
> -I've never seen a recipe posted on Facebook that I thought looked like a must-make.
> 
> -All this playoff baseball has my DVR stacked with stuff I've missed. Multiple episodes of "Designated Survivor" and "Timeless", two shows I have high hopes for.
> 
> -Hate that I never got to see George Strait in concert. I know that he just stands there, basically, but still....so many great songs.
> 
> -I don't have Netflix...does it have old Disney live-action films from the 60's and 70's? Those are my jam.


I'm loving designated survivor!


----------



## 1Grumpy9

KingLlama said:


> Friday randoms....
> 
> -I'm partial, obviously, but there is nothing more beautiful than Kentucky in October. Crispness in the air, leaves changing colors, and fog settling down on the horse farms. Today was the first day that I ever considered pulling over and just taking pictures on the way to work. I'm spoiled.
> 
> -I've never seen a recipe posted on Facebook that I thought looked like a must-make.
> 
> -All this playoff baseball has my DVR stacked with stuff I've missed. Multiple episodes of "Designated Survivor" and "Timeless", two shows I have high hopes for.
> 
> -Hate that I never got to see George Strait in concert. I know that he just stands there, basically, but still....so many great songs.
> 
> -I don't have Netflix...does it have old Disney live-action films from the 60's and 70's? Those are my jam.



I am loving that we are seeing some "fall" weather here in Central PA.  I will get one last blast of summer when I head to FL on Monday. 

I have a couple of things on my DVR that need removed before I leave.  I have been putting the movies on Freeform for Halloween on the DVR, so I can get watch them this weekend.  

I can can I have been able to see King George in concert twice and I have loved each of them!!  Even though he stands there, his concerts were in the "round" and he would move around the stage to see each side.


----------



## wilkeliza

Baseball season pretty much ruined my DVR haha. So many shows to catch up on. Thankfully we are into hockey season where they don't play nearly as much.


----------



## superme80

Thank you for all the love. She with us still, barely, but still there. DH is going to put her down at 3 pm.  I have spent the last 2 nights watching Disunplugged and Fresh Baked to distract my mind. The boys are taking it pretty well. DH is a complete mess. She was such a great cat.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> Thank you for all the love. She with us still, barely, but still there. DH is going to put her down at 3 pm.  I have spent the last 2 nights watching Disunplugged and Fresh Baked to distract my mind. The boys are taking it pretty well. DH is a complete mess. She was such a great cat.


And it sounds like you were/are a great family.  Don't forget - the love and gratefulness goes both ways.


----------



## superme80

Good-bye sweetie.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

very sorry for your loss @superme80 - at least you know she is at peace now


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

KingLlama said:


> It's October 19th and it's 85 degrees here and it's really pissing me off, frankly.


It's like that here too though mostly mid to upper 70s. Saturday (10/29) is supposed to be 78ish, Sunday (10/30) is a cool (in comparison to what it has been) down to 66. It's supposed to be 78/79 or thereabout for Halloween..and we're all like 

The down side to the warmer than normal temp is while there are plenty of trees that have changed colors many others will just lose their leaves without changing. On the one hand I'm liking the nicer weather on the other hand I've been trying to make chili for 3 weeks now and it's been too dang warm for that.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

superme80 said:


> Good-bye sweetie.


I am sooooo sorry for your loss . Gah I just get all teary-eyed even thinking about my cat Apollo. He's still young (3 1/2) but I don't ever want him to leave us.


----------



## superme80

Thank you everyone. The boys have all informed me they want a dog, so we are going to try and get one soon. The house is too empty without a pet to love.


----------



## wilkeliza

Ugh of course the weekend comes and I feel like crap again. I've been pushing through all week and felt much better as the days went on. Today I feel like I'm back at square one. Sore throat, stuffy nose, and clogged ear  I put off seeing a doctor because I'm sure they'all say it is viral but I'm really thinking I should go in at this point.


----------



## superme80

Get checked out! I hope you feel better soon. That is miserable!


----------



## pjweaver

superme80 said:


> Thank you everyone. The boys have all informed me they want a dog, so we are going to try and get one soon. The house is too empty without a pet to love.


After we lost our Golden then Chihuahua within a year I decided we wouldn't get another pet for a while. We even took out scheduled trip to Disney a week after putting the Chihuahua down and it helped take our minds off of him. Then two weeks later I got a text at work from my wife of this:


----------



## Aerin75

superme80 said:


> Thank you everyone. The boys have all informed me they want a dog, so we are going to try and get one soon. The house is too empty without a pet to love.


I wanted to say how sorry I am as well.  I know my first reaction is to get another pet, but I know it's different for everyone.


----------



## superme80

Aerin75 said:


> I wanted to say how sorry I am as well.  I know my first reaction is to get another pet, but I know it's different for everyone.


The rescue did not have a "must have" for us. We will go back next week and try again.


----------



## NC Belle

superme80 said:


> Thank you everyone. The boys have all informed me they want a dog, so we are going to try and get one soon. The house is too empty without a pet to love.


So sorry about your loss.  I hope that emptiness will be fill again soon.
When our girl's time comes, we will not be adding a new dog for maybe a year or so since we have plans to sell our house and leave in the city for an unknown time.  When we found our dog at an adoption event...we were only planning just to look since we had a month before our house closing.  We could not resist her puppy eyes and she felt so right in my arms.  We wished that we crate train from the beginning (she loved to teethed on wood trim at was our brand new house) plus we wished that she had a pet buddy.
We have a cat outside that keeps hoping that we adopt her...she bangs on the doors and windows for attention and sometimes leaves "presents" at the front door.  She's an adult cat was abused and abandon by her owners (they broke up then were foreclosed).  I have a cat allergy that is getting worse so we can't adopt her ourselves---we just feed/water her until a no-kill solution is available.


----------



## NC Belle

wilkeliza said:


> Ugh of course the weekend comes and I feel like crap again. I've been pushing through all week and felt much better as the days went on. Today I feel like I'm back at square one. Sore throat, stuffy nose, and clogged ear  I put off seeing a doctor because I'm sure they'all say it is viral but I'm really thinking I should go in at this point.


If you have these symptoms for a week and no relief from over the counter products...then its time for the doctor.  
I get bad seasonal allergies so I try otc plus advil (some times a genetic form of Mucinex for congestion).  Drink lots of water, soup, and get rest.  The advil or another anti-inflammatory helps with the sinus pressure and ear stuffiness (big issue for me).  I use Fisherman's Friend for sorethroat/cough relief ...original for me to reduce sugar amount.


----------



## wilkeliza

NC Belle said:


> If you have these symptoms for a week and no relief from over the counter products...then its time for the doctor.
> I get bad seasonal allergies so I try otc plus advil (some times a genetic form of Mucinex for congestion).  Drink lots of water, soup, and get rest.  The advil or another anti-inflammatory helps with the sinus pressure and ear stuffiness (big issue for me).  I use Fisherman's Friend for sorethroat/cough relief ...original for me to reduce sugar amount.



I get relief from OTC for everything except the ear congestion. I stopped taking the OTC because it had been 7 days and it came back in like full force. May go tomorrow when I hope the quick care place maybe less busy since everyone will be out partying.


----------



## superme80

Went back to the rescue. We were determined to find a good older dog for the children. *sigh* Of course life does not work out that way. So on the 14th we will be welcoming our new PUPPY! She is a Chihuahua and mini pincher mix. The moment she was in my arms I melted. I knew she was the one. I had a bit of anxiety when there was a line to hold her, but DH got our paper work in first and she is ours!!!!


----------



## pjweaver

Congratulations on the puppy. I never thought I would be a chihuahua person but they are so loyal and great foot warmers.


----------



## superme80

pjweaver said:


> Congratulations on the puppy. I never thought I would be a chihuahua person but they are so loyal and great foot warmers.


Thank you. By nature I am not a dog person, but the moment I held her, I knew she was ours.


----------



## bamacmac

Congrats on the puppy!


----------



## bamacmac

I've kinda been MIA lately...life has been a bit crazy! But good crazy!

I moved to Orlando recently (11 days ago to be exact!) and have been getting settled into a new place, learning my way around a new city, etc. It's overwhelming at times, but so exciting! I've been over to Disney a few times...it's so odd to go for awhile and then come home to my dog. Ha. Or try to get things done at home so I can go over for awhile. I haven't started working yet, so it's nice to have a little freedom right now as I adjust to things here.

I did the Mickey's Holiday 5K at Animal Kingdom on Friday...love the runDisney events! I love being in the parks at sunrise and love going through backstage areas. So neat! Tonight is the big post race party at Epcot...so excited to get to be in Epcot until 1AM! And tomorrow night I'm going to the first MVMCP of the year!

Hope you are all doing great!


----------



## Aerin75

superme80 said:


> Went back to the rescue. We were determined to find a good older dog for the children. *sigh* Of course life does not work out that way. So on the 14th we will be welcoming our new PUPPY! She is a Chihuahua and mini pincher mix. The moment she was in my arms I melted. I knew she was the one. I had a bit of anxiety when there was a line to hold her, but DH got our paper work in first and she is ours!!!!


Congrats!  I'm sure she will be the love of your lives.


----------



## NC Belle

superme80 said:


> Went back to the rescue. We were determined to find a good older dog for the children. *sigh* Of course life does not work out that way. So on the 14th we will be welcoming our new PUPPY! She is a Chihuahua and mini pincher mix. The moment she was in my arms I melted. I knew she was the one. I had a bit of anxiety when there was a line to hold her, but DH got our paper work in first and she is ours!!!!


Congrats on the new edition!


----------



## NC Belle

This afternoon we said our good-byes to our 14.5 year old lab girl Jessie.  She had a rough week and this morning we agreed it was time.  We had to go to another vet office than usual, but the staff there went beyond expectations like get our dog a pack of Reese Peanut butter cups after I told them that I wished that we had time to go it since we always promised her this candy on her death bed.  She had mustered enough strength to smile at the 2 male staff that came outside to put her on a stretcher---she gave a big doggie smile.  Jessie had a big part of lives and will be missed for a long time.  It has been 4 hours, but we have only been home for under hour.  The house is so quiet without her around.
Maybe later I post a picture of her later (current photo in avatar is not her, bil's family dog and her buddy).


----------



## rteetz

NC Belle said:


> This afternoon we said our good-byes to our 14.5 year old lab girl Jessie.  She had a rough week and this morning we agreed it was time.  We had to go to another vet office than usual, but the staff there went beyond expectations like get our dog a pack of Reese Peanut butter cups after I told them that I wished that we had time to go it since we always promised her this candy on her death bed.  She had mustered enough strength to smile at the 2 male staff that came outside to put her on a stretcher---she gave a big doggie smile.  Jessie had a big part of lives and will be missed for a long time.  It has been 4 hours, but we have only been home for under hour.  The house is so quiet without her around.
> Maybe later I post a picture of her later (current photo in avatar is not her, bil's family dog and her buddy).


Sorry to hear that. It's never easy that is for sure.


----------



## Aerin75

NC Belle said:


> This afternoon we said our good-byes to our 14.5 year old lab girl Jessie.  She had a rough week and this morning we agreed it was time.  We had to go to another vet office than usual, but the staff there went beyond expectations like get our dog a pack of Reese Peanut butter cups after I told them that I wished that we had time to go it since we always promised her this candy on her death bed.  She had mustered enough strength to smile at the 2 male staff that came outside to put her on a stretcher---she gave a big doggie smile.  Jessie had a big part of lives and will be missed for a long time.  It has been 4 hours, but we have only been home for under hour.  The house is so quiet without her around.
> Maybe later I post a picture of her later (current photo in avatar is not her, bil's family dog and her buddy).


I am so sorry Belle!


----------



## NC Belle

Thanks Ryan and Aerin75 for the kind words.  We are trying to get used to not having her around.  Less tears today...until I saw someone with a black Lab puppy in the grocery store (it was freezing outside).  The puppy was so quiet and cute, so I'm not ruling out a future lab puppy in the distant future.  
Dh's facebook has a lot of messages from relatives and friends on his favorite of her that I took just after we pulled into the kennel before our trip to WDW 3 years ago.  She was very expressive of her thoughts of our road trip without her.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> Went back to the rescue. We were determined to find a good older dog for the children. *sigh* Of course life does not work out that way. So on the 14th we will be welcoming our new PUPPY! She is a Chihuahua and mini pincher mix. The moment she was in my arms I melted. I knew she was the one. I had a bit of anxiety when there was a line to hold her, but DH got our paper work in first and she is ours!!!!


I'm slightly behind here, but wanted to say congrats on the new baby - what are you going to name her, or are you going to wait until you get her home?  (If you answered this in later posts, I'm sorry, I have to comment as I go along, otherwise I FORGET!)


----------



## SorcererHeidi

bamacmac said:


> I've kinda been MIA lately...life has been a bit crazy! But good crazy!
> 
> I moved to Orlando recently (11 days ago to be exact!) and have been getting settled into a new place, learning my way around a new city, etc. It's overwhelming at times, but so exciting! I've been over to Disney a few times...it's so odd to go for awhile and then come home to my dog. Ha. Or try to get things done at home so I can go over for awhile. I haven't started working yet, so it's nice to have a little freedom right now as I adjust to things here.
> 
> I did the Mickey's Holiday 5K at Animal Kingdom on Friday...love the runDisney events! I love being in the parks at sunrise and love going through backstage areas. So neat! Tonight is the big post race party at Epcot...so excited to get to be in Epcot until 1AM! And tomorrow night I'm going to the first MVMCP of the year!
> 
> Hope you are all doing great!


Congrats on the move (and the 5K), @bamacmac, I know how eager you were for it.  I hope your new house turns into a home for you quickly, and you start making wonderful new, happy memories!!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

NC Belle said:


> This afternoon we said our good-byes to our 14.5 year old lab girl Jessie.  She had a rough week and this morning we agreed it was time.  We had to go to another vet office than usual, but the staff there went beyond expectations like get our dog a pack of Reese Peanut butter cups after I told them that I wished that we had time to go it since we always promised her this candy on her death bed.  She had mustered enough strength to smile at the 2 male staff that came outside to put her on a stretcher---she gave a big doggie smile.  Jessie had a big part of lives and will be missed for a long time.  It has been 4 hours, but we have only been home for under hour.  The house is so quiet without her around.
> Maybe later I post a picture of her later (current photo in avatar is not her, bil's family dog and her buddy).


I am catching up here, but wanted to say I'm so sorry on the loss of your fur baby, and it sounds like she was very well love while here.  I got misty eyed hearing about the tender care she got from you and the vet's people at the end.  I hope you have big "people smiles" remembering your mutual love for your girl soon, HUGS!!


----------



## superme80

SorcererHeidi said:


> I'm slightly behind here, but wanted to say congrats on the new baby - what are you going to name her, or are you going to wait until you get her home?  (If you answered this in later posts, I'm sorry, I have to comment as I go along, otherwise I FORGET!)


Thank you! So glad to see you back. We pick her up tomorrow! We are in a deadlock for a name. It is going to bed a bring her home and wait and see.


----------



## superme80

So wrong! She is an Australian Cattle Dog/Blue Heeler/Mix. Such a sweetie!!!


----------



## NC Belle

Superme80...congrats on the new "baby".  The way she has her ears (image lab ears folded some and pulled back some) and eyes reminds me of my girl (dont know what was the other part of her was beside lab).  Your new girl brought a smile.  She seems like a total sweetie.


----------



## NC Belle

I found my old photobucket name while looking for some images (still searching for the one that I wanted), and I found my dog as a young adult at her favorite outdoor spot. 

edit---I need to fix my image stuff so link/download will be edited again soon.


----------



## Aerin75

Gah!  pictures aren't coming up on my computer right now.  This is tragic!  (and I'm only exaggerating slightly, because I do love my puppy pictures!)


----------



## DisneyDetective

Just at work over looking the River Clyde, Glasgow.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> So wrong! She is an Australian Cattle Dog/Blue Heeler/Mix. Such a sweetie!!!


Oh my gosh - so cute!!!  And both those breeds love to "keep busy/be given a job" and are SMART!!!  Give hugs from me, and please share her name when you decide on one.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

NC Belle said:


> I found my old photobucket name while looking for some images (still searching for the one that I wanted), and I found my dog as a young adult at her favorite outdoor spot.
> 
> edit---I need to fix my image stuff so link/download will be edited again soon.


Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## superme80

SorcererHeidi said:


> Oh my gosh - so cute!!!  And both those breeds love to "keep busy/be given a job" and are SMART!!!  Give hugs from me, and please share her name when you decide on one.


We named her Izzy from Jake and the Neverland Pirates. With 3 boys, she will be on her toes.   She is such a cuddle bug!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> We named her Izzy from Jake and the Neverland Pirates. With 3 boys, she will be on her toes.   She is such a cuddle bug!


Nice, she does have an adorable Izzy face.


----------



## Aerin75

DisneyDetective said:


> Just at work over looking the River Clyde, Glasgow.


I am very jealous....


----------



## bamacmac

SorcererHeidi said:


> Congrats on the move (and the 5K), @bamacmac, I know how eager you were for it.  I hope your new house turns into a home for you quickly, and you start making wonderful new, happy memories!!


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## bamacmac

superme80 said:


> We named her Izzy from Jake and the Neverland Pirates. With 3 boys, she will be on her toes.   She is such a cuddle bug!



I have an Izzy! Great name.


----------



## wilkeliza

Sorry been crazy busy. My fiance's family is opening a restaurant this week so it is crazy around my house. Today I thought was going to be a great day, got up, put my contacts in (something I don't do a lot), and gasp even put on makeup. I was rocking until I sat down to an email form the place I bought my wedding dress. Basically they thought I missed my last appointment to pay for the dress and send it to be boxed for preservation since our wedding isn't for a little under a year. I was furious and now just freaking out. This is a big name company (cough they have a show on TLC cough) so I did not expect the issues I have had with them.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

bamacmac said:


> I have an Izzy! Great name.
> 
> View attachment 206616


ADORABLE!!!!!  Scottie?


----------



## SorcererHeidi

wilkeliza said:


> Sorry been crazy busy. My fiance's family is opening a restaurant this week so it is crazy around my house. Today I thought was going to be a great day, got up, put my contacts in (something I don't do a lot), and gasp even put on makeup. I was rocking until I sat down to an email form the place I bought my wedding dress. Basically they thought I missed my last appointment to pay for the dress and send it to be boxed for preservation since our wedding isn't for a little under a year. I was furious and now just freaking out. This is a big name company (cough they have a show on TLC cough) so I did not expect the issues I have had with them.


So sorry to hear, sounds like a huge ball of stress right before a stress-inducing time of year!  Hope the restaurant opening goes well, and the wedding dress issues get straightened out quickly and easily!!


----------



## bamacmac

SorcererHeidi said:


> ADORABLE!!!!!  Scottie?



She's a schnauzer, but people often think she's a scottie because she's black!


----------



## bamacmac

I've applied for a couple of jobs down here now. One is with Disney...one with a local resort. Will be applying for several more in the next week or so. 

Would appreciate any good thoughts, prayers or pixie dust that any of you might want to send my way!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

bamacmac said:


> I've applied for a couple of jobs down here now. One is with Disney...one with a local resort. Will be applying for several more in the next week or so.
> 
> Would appreciate any good thoughts, prayers or pixie dust that any of you might want to send my way!


But of COURSE!!!


----------



## pjweaver

bamacmac said:


> I've applied for a couple of jobs down here now. One is with Disney...one with a local resort. Will be applying for several more in the next week or so.
> 
> Would appreciate any good thoughts, prayers or pixie dust that any of you might want to send my way!


In interviews be sure to smile, smile like there may be something wrong with you. The only things they write down on those clip boards is how often you were smiling and making eye contact.


----------



## Aerin75

bamacmac said:


> I've applied for a couple of jobs down here now. One is with Disney...one with a local resort. Will be applying for several more in the next week or so.
> 
> Would appreciate any good thoughts, prayers or pixie dust that any of you might want to send my way!


So I suppose abject jealousy would be inappropriate?


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Or taking selfies?


----------



## bamacmac

pjweaver said:


> In interviews be sure to smile, smile like there may be something wrong with you. The only things they write down on those clip boards is how often you were smiling and making eye contact.


Haha...excellent advice!


----------



## bamacmac

Aerin75 said:


> So I suppose abject jealousy would be inappropriate?



Eh...I'll allow it. I was the jealous one for a long time! (And don't be too jealous until I actually GET an awesome job...haha.)


----------



## NC Belle

Superme80-- I hope the puppy is doing great.  I can't image doing puppy training right now.  We hope to rescue another dog (maybe 2) in a couple of years since we plan to move and don't want a young pup in an apartment.  The vet office that we took our dog last week was a few minutes away from the apartment that we had when we adopted her (we were a under month away from our house closing and was just looking to see wht dogs were available).  We are going to avoid pet adoption fairs for now.  I can't wait to spend time with our "fur niece and nephew" next month...well the human ones too.


----------



## NC Belle

Bamacmac-  Show confidence and that would get you far.  I'm nervous about going back to work somewhere soon now that we have more flexibility.  We have 1 car so that kind of limits the job selections with his schedule which changes soon.  

Wilkeliza-- I bought my wedding dress 6 months before our event and worked out regularly then.  I wished that I had a different style since the spanx and the tuille slip thing underneath to poof it out some was too hot for July.  I was happy when changing to a summer friendly getaway dress.


----------



## superme80

NC Belle said:


> Superme80-- I hope the puppy is doing great.  I can't image doing puppy training right now.  We hope to rescue another dog (maybe 2) in a couple of years since we plan to move and don't want a young pup in an apartment.  The vet office that we took our dog last week was a few minutes away from the apartment that we had when we adopted her (we were a under month away from our house closing and was just looking to see wht dogs were available).  We are going to avoid pet adoption fairs for now.  I can't wait to spend time with our "fur niece and nephew" next month...well the human ones too.


She is doing great. Potty training still going on, but she seems to understand the concept better than my boys ever did.... She has decided I am her favorite. If I go somewhere she cries and pouts. Once I am back, she is in my arms and will not let me go.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

bamacmac said:


> I've applied for a couple of jobs down here now. One is with Disney...one with a local resort. Will be applying for several more in the next week or so.
> 
> Would appreciate any good thoughts, prayers or pixie dust that any of you might want to send my way!



Good thoughts on the job front!!!  I will also be one of those ones that is jealous...LOL!!!


----------



## 1Grumpy9

It has been a long week.  A full week of work after being off for 2 weeks is ROUGH!!!  After walking almost 90 miles in two weeks at WDW my feet are still trying to recover.

I found out during my trip that my new pair of sneakers (Mizuno Wave Prophecy 5) is not the same as the Prophecy 4's.  I think I am going to be on the hunt for new sneakers.  I have been a big fan of Mizuno since my foot surgery and now if they are going to keep going in this route I will definitely be on the lookout for a new brand.


----------



## Aerin75

1Grumpy9 said:


> It has been a long week.  A full week of work after being off for 2 weeks is ROUGH!!!  After walking almost 90 miles in two weeks at WDW my feet are still trying to recover.
> 
> I found out during my trip that my new pair of sneakers (Mizuno Wave Prophecy 5) is not the same as the Prophecy 4's.  I think I am going to be on the hunt for new sneakers.  I have been a big fan of Mizuno since my foot surgery and now if they are going to keep going in this route I will definitely be on the lookout for a new brand.


I have discovered that my habit of buying the cheapest pair of sneakers (or other pair of shoes) I can find is no longer an option.   Hits my wallet harder, but they last a lot longer and I'm not hurting from bad support....


----------



## 1Grumpy9

Aerin75 said:


> I have discovered that my habit of buying the cheapest pair of sneakers (or other pair of shoes) I can find is no longer an option.   Hits my wallet harder, but they last a lot longer and I'm not hurting from bad support....



Unfortunately, Mizuno's are not cheap...This last pair that I bought for my trip was $200.  I have abused my feet for years with dancing (tap, ballet, pointe, and jazz) and I am paying for it now, but the new redesign of the Prophecy is not something that will work for me.


----------



## DisneyDetective

Well it truly is winter in Scotland! It's absolutely freezing outside and I've got my winter whooleys on to keep me warm. Think I'll have a large cappuccino using my Nesspresso machine tonight to warm me up. What's everyone up to this weekend?


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

DisneyDetective said:


> Well it truly is winter in Scotland! It's absolutely freezing outside and I've got my winter whooleys on to keep me warm. Think I'll have a large cappuccino using my Nesspresso machine tonight to warm me up. What's everyone up to this weekend?


Scotland  would love to visit there some day.


Well winter came for us as well (we've had excellent warmer than normal weather this fall aside from a few random cold days). It was mid-70s yesterday and low 70s the day before (unseasonably warm for us) and then a cold snap happened in the early morning hours. It's now 39 and feels like 35 (at 11:30am) with wind gusts up to 22 mph (yesterday it was wind gusts of up to 45 mph). It's supposed to be a high in the mid-40s today and high 40s tomorrow. My body hates these drastic temperature changes.

It's supposed to be in the 50s and low 60s next week though.


----------



## Aerin75

DisneyDetective said:


> Well it truly is winter in Scotland! It's absolutely freezing outside and I've got my winter whooleys on to keep me warm. Think I'll have a large cappuccino using my Nesspresso machine tonight to warm me up. What's everyone up to this weekend?


When my husband and I honeymooned in Scotland (far too long ago), we seriously thought about moving there (strangely, finding a job for me wouldn't have been an issue in my specialty).  Two things stopped us.  The at the time six-month quarantine of our pets - I didn't think they'd be able to deal with it - and the potential heating bill in the winter! 

Home remodeling is on the menu for the weekend.  Hopefully catching Fantastic Beasts.


----------



## superme80

I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving. We had some unintentional excitement. My oldest broke our toilet, so my husband was going to replace it on Friday. Of course on Thursday our 3 year old cuts his hand on it. So off to the ER he goes and got 3 stitches in his hand. He has been using it as a pick up line with older girls he meets.


----------



## Aerin75

superme80 said:


> I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving. We had some unintentional excitement. My oldest broke our toilet, so my husband was going to replace it on Friday. Of course on Thursday our 3 year old cuts his hand on it. So off to the ER he goes and got 3 stitches in his hand. He has been using it as a pick up line with older girls he meets.


Oh my!

Plumbing problems are de riguer (sp?) in my family for holidays, but I must say we've never dealt with broken toilet.  And to have to buy one on Black Friday?  Ouch!

But the ER on Thanksgiving for that - I feel so sorry!  Nothing worse.  At least you get the amusement of his attitude about it!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving. We had some unintentional excitement. My oldest broke our toilet, so my husband was going to replace it on Friday. Of course on Thursday our 3 year old cuts his hand on it. So off to the ER he goes and got 3 stitches in his hand. He has been using it as a pick up line with older girls he meets.


Oh my!  Sounds like quite the excitement you did not need.  I greatly admire your ability to take things in stride.  Hope the little guy heals well.


----------



## KingLlama

For those of you who have wondered why I've been posting less frequently lately....let's just say I've been busy:

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disney-ceo-bob-iger-to-be-part-of-donald-trumps-advisory-board/


----------



## SorcererHeidi

KingLlama said:


> For those of you who have wondered why I've been posting less frequently lately....let's just say I've been busy:
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disney-ceo-bob-iger-to-be-part-of-donald-trumps-advisory-board/


OMG - GMTA's SOOOOO think alike - I just saw this elsewhere, and thought of you!  LOL


----------



## pjweaver

KingLlama said:


> For those of you who have wondered why I've been posting less frequently lately....let's just say I've been busy:
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disney-ceo-bob-iger-to-be-part-of-donald-trumps-advisory-board/


I am so glad you will be part of this group Bob, as for me...


----------



## superme80

I am officially a dance mom. My son had his first dance recital today. He did so good. I was in the show too, so it was fun watching each other.


----------



## sweetpeama

I am so glad I don't have to go anywhere until Tuesday afternoon and evening. We got hit with a snowstorm on Friday and more overnight so the roads going into DH's work Christmas party were horrible. It took us over 30 minutes to go 6 miles. Trip normally takes 10-15 depending on how many of the 7 lights we have to stop at and if we have to stop at the traffic circle. All that the road crew did was a once over on one of the busiest roads in the area which incidentally is part of the US Highway System. The part maintained by the county was cleared off and great. Sure could tell where the dividing line was though. At least most of my driving on Tuesday will be in the smaller town where they at least clear the main roads and get as many of the residential areas as possible.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

sweetpeama said:


> I am so glad I don't have to go anywhere until Tuesday afternoon and evening. We got hit with a snowstorm on Friday and more overnight so the roads going into DH's work Christmas party were horrible. It took us over 30 minutes to go 6 miles. Trip normally takes 10-15 depending on how many of the 7 lights we have to stop at and if we have to stop at the traffic circle. All that the road crew did was a once over on one of the busiest roads in the area which incidentally is part of the US Highway System. The part maintained by the county was cleared off and great. Sure could tell where the dividing line was though. At least most of my driving on Tuesday will be in the smaller town where they at least clear the main roads and get as many of the residential areas as possible.


Stay safe and warm!


----------



## Aerin75

sweetpeama said:


> I am so glad I don't have to go anywhere until Tuesday afternoon and evening. We got hit with a snowstorm on Friday and more overnight so the roads going into DH's work Christmas party were horrible. It took us over 30 minutes to go 6 miles. Trip normally takes 10-15 depending on how many of the 7 lights we have to stop at and if we have to stop at the traffic circle. All that the road crew did was a once over on one of the busiest roads in the area which incidentally is part of the US Highway System. The part maintained by the county was cleared off and great. Sure could tell where the dividing line was though. At least most of my driving on Tuesday will be in the smaller town where they at least clear the main roads and get as many of the residential areas as possible.


Be safe!!


----------



## superme80

sweetpeama said:


> I am so glad I don't have to go anywhere until Tuesday afternoon and evening. We got hit with a snowstorm on Friday and more overnight so the roads going into DH's work Christmas party were horrible. It took us over 30 minutes to go 6 miles. Trip normally takes 10-15 depending on how many of the 7 lights we have to stop at and if we have to stop at the traffic circle. All that the road crew did was a once over on one of the busiest roads in the area which incidentally is part of the US Highway System. The part maintained by the county was cleared off and great. Sure could tell where the dividing line was though. At least most of my driving on Tuesday will be in the smaller town where they at least clear the main roads and get as many of the residential areas as possible.


Stay safe!


----------



## sweetpeama

I had forgotten we had a community service for 4-H this afternoon so ended up going out. Amazing the crews managed to at least somewhat clear the main roads. Why the larger town I live outside of won't authorize them to work nights and weekends to clear the roads is beyond me. The excuse it's not in the budget. Hello we live N of the 48th parallel chances are it is going to snow. I just try to avoid going to town on Saturday unless non avoidable in the first place. (traffic doubles with the out of county and out of state drivers as we don't have a sales tax plus we have major stores other than Albertsons, IGA, and Wal-Mart. Add in the holiday shoppers plus bad roads and no thanks I am not interested). 
Got home to my laptop saying limited access on the internet so not able to work tonight especially since the server my work emails are on is telling me there is a connection problem on the second laptop. Tonight is doing laundry and picking up the house some so I can work tomorrow other than some meal prep and being at 4-H club meeting. Hopefully my DH can figure it out when he gets home from work early in the morning so I can work and watch the Dis tomorrow.


----------



## sweetpeama

DH was not able to get the internet working so I am using mobile web on my phone. Waiting for a call back from tech support at my provider. Yes I actually talked to a person not the computer. Meanwhile not much getting done for my work.


----------



## Aerin75

sweetpeama said:


> DH was not able to get the internet working so I am using mobile web on my phone. Waiting for a call back from tech support at my provider. Yes I actually talked to a person not the computer. Meanwhile not much getting done for my work.


Plus 1 for talking to a human being!


----------



## wilkeliza

Ugh I haven't posted in awhile. Been sick and still trying to get through it and just busy with life. Nephew had his Bar Mitzvah this weekend which was a ton of fun but it being just a few days shy of me finishing treatment for being sick I'm just exhausted. At least work seem slow this week. Suppose to take some tests for work by the end of the year but there are no testing times available so I've decided just not to stress over it until the new year. I'll just look at it as more time to study.


----------



## sweetpeama

To my fellow DISers in the Dakota's, MN, WI, MI, OH, PN and anywhere else that this storm we are getting here in South Central/Eastern MT/ N Central WY area. It is a bad one. Billings area schools have been canceled for only the 4th time since the 1978-79 school year tomorrow. Check out this article http://www.ktvq.com/story/34067049/...regional-school-closures-and-schedule-changes. The closed one day about a year ago for extreme cold with the previous time being in February '90. 
My dear children will not be enjoying a snow day since we are a home school family so they will have class.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Is it me or did the month of December entirely FLY by?? How is Christmas here already? I took a bad fall earlier in the week and am on crutches to add to it. Now to find a way to finish holiday prep including baking.


----------



## Aerin75

*NikkiBell* said:


> Is it me or did the month of December entirely FLY by?? How is Christmas here already? I took a bad fall earlier in the week and am on crutches to add to it. Now to find a way to finish holiday prep including baking.


I was trying to solve that problem by going out for Chinese.  It didn't work - my husband has decided he wants to cook even if it might just be three of us.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

*NikkiBell* said:


> Is it me or did the month of December entirely FLY by?? How is Christmas here already? I took a bad fall earlier in the week and am on crutches to add to it. Now to find a way to finish holiday prep including baking.


Sorry to hear, hope you feel better SOON!


----------



## NC Belle

Nikki,  Feel better soon!

Hanging out with dh's family until tomorrow.  MIL treated us to haircuts and a hotel room nearby (due to my cat allergies).  Yesterday people at MIL's church had to sing the church opening hymn longer due us hugging the pastor on way way in (he did the sermon at our wedding 20 years ago)..and we were late by a couple of minutes.


----------



## Aerin75

Oh my lord Nikki I didn't even read your post completely!  So sorry!  Hope you feel better quickly!!!


----------



## Alicenwonderment

Ugh!! Nikki, I hope you are doing better. Are you already out for Christmas? We don't get out until Friday at normal time. Our principal realized at the beginning of the month that all the other schools in our district will have a half day on Friday and requested we get the same. School board denied citing not enough warning to parents. Hmmm well that would have been more warning than a snow day. lol Heck our school only has 69 kids.


----------



## wilkeliza

Feel better Nikki!

Thankfully found a PCP that I like and is easy to book. Did a physical plus a second opinion on the pneumonia. Final prognosis was that the urgent care doctor did not put me on a long enough course of antibiotics so back on another zpack and final check up on Friday where a 2nd X-ray will determine if I'm out of the woods or not. I already feel a lot better just on day 3 of the 2nd round. So thankful to have a real doctor now that I can go see when I'm sick or need a check up. Also glad that he understand I need to see proof of diagnosis or all clear due to some anxiety I have. Nice that he is willing to do the follow up X-ray so I can at least see what ever showed up the first time is gone.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

wilkeliza said:


> Feel better Nikki!
> 
> Thankfully found a PCP that I like and is easy to book. Did a physical plus a second opinion on the pneumonia. Final prognosis was that the urgent care doctor did not put me on a long enough course of antibiotics so back on another zpack and final check up on Friday where a 2nd X-ray will determine if I'm out of the woods or not. I already feel a lot better just on day 3 of the 2nd round. So thankful to have a real doctor now that I can go see when I'm sick or need a check up. Also glad that he understand I need to see proof of diagnosis or all clear due to some anxiety I have. Nice that he is willing to do the follow up X-ray so I can at least see what ever showed up the first time is gone.


Helps, and means a LOT if you can find a doc you "click with", and feel you can trust!!


----------



## superme80

How is everyone 2 days before Christmas???? We went ice skating. It was the boy's first time skating. DH hasn't been skating in about 30 years, if not longer! It was so much fun. My oldest is a natural. He wants to go again. I am thinking of getting him a couple of lessons. I do not know how to actually skate, and he loves to know how to do things properly.


----------



## NC Belle

I hope that those celebrating this week had a great time...even if it is because its the weekend.

Just enjoying some peace and quiet tonight.  DH went to work tonight.   
 Just kidding if he is reading threads...its been awhile since he was on the boards.

 New title to us on 12/15/2016 at 4am.... our oldest niece gave birth to our first great nephew---to us a Christmas miracle since he had his chord wrapped around his neck and body...thank goodness the doctor did an u/s one more time (he was breech position for several weeks before turning back).  Complicated story.  I help his G-MA (maybe it will be GG-MA) with packing his first Christmas gift from her.  Baby and his mom are recovering well at their home.  Now to plan our future trip to meet him in 2017!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Wow. Did the last week fly by or what?! 

Ankle is going better - less swelling and pain - still a work in progress though. I'm off crutches at least. 

Christmas was fabulous. How was everyone's? I spent today enjoying the post-holiday sales and got some great deals!!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Alicenwonderment said:


> Ugh!! Nikki, I hope you are doing better. Are you already out for Christmas? We don't get out until Friday at normal time. Our principal realized at the beginning of the month that all the other schools in our district will have a half day on Friday and requested we get the same. School board denied citing not enough warning to parents. Hmmm well that would have been more warning than a snow day. lol Heck our school only has 69 kids.



Wow. How did that happen? Don't they check the calendars with the other schools way ahead of time? We are out until the third. I'm excited to get caught up on things around the house and reading. Lots of planning and grading to do as well.


----------



## wilkeliza

Still in full on Hanukkah mode. Just left a party and oddly get to rest tomorrow by working remote. The rest of the holiday is packed with hanging out with family and friends. Loving time with my younger nephews who don't live by the rest of the family so we don't see as often.


----------



## RynB11

Just had to share with you all. It was a great Christmas in my house. At the top of this year's Christmas list were Disney Gift Cards to help pay for the upcoming trip next month. Very thankful for my family as that's what they got me and as of about an hour ago, the trip has been paid in full! Hope you are all enjoying the holidays!


----------



## sweetpeama

Can I say already that I am not looking forward to Tuesday. I have to go out and drive to get my oldest to martial arts class, Bible Quiz practice, and a 4-H leadership meeting. The interstate has been closed about 40 miles west of us (I don't have to go that far) and there are several accidents in the area that they are asking people to stay off the interstate due to the amount of ice that we have. In addition we also have sub zero cold and the wind chill is terrible. The really bad thing is this is not our typical coldest time of the year. We broke the record for snow in the month of December set in 1955 in my area.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

sweetpeama said:


> Can I say already that I am not looking forward to Tuesday. I have to go out and drive to get my oldest to martial arts class, Bible Quiz practice, and a 4-H leadership meeting. The interstate has been closed about 40 miles west of us (I don't have to go that far) and there are several accidents in the area that they are asking people to stay off the interstate due to the amount of ice that we have. In addition we also have sub zero cold and the wind chill is terrible. The really bad thing is this is not our typical coldest time of the year. We broke the record for snow in the month of December set in 1955 in my area.



Be careful!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Just wanted to wish everyone a happy and healthy 2017 full of pixie dust!


----------



## NC Belle

Happy New Year!

DH and I get to spend the whole NYE together (most years had him working)!  We spent yesterday and tonight at a local light show (he turned down an invitation to the ABC Light fight show due to his time constraints.  We broke out the rum so far for eggnog with our special dessert of cannolis...plus we both get to enjoy champagne together.  I am happy that he is home since my NYE pal for 14 years is no longer here (we are still missing her....and tempted to get a pup).

 Almost time!


----------



## superme80

Happy New Year! Yesterday I spent the day camped out in front of the tv binge watching Sherlock. Season 4 premiered and I am so happy. I have been waiting 3 years for this show! Today it is snow!!!!!  So I am currently ignoring laundry and snuggling under a blanket.


----------



## KingLlama

I leave for a few weeks and I come back and the new threads are about bathrooms and farting.

I give up.


----------



## pjweaver

KingLlama said:


> I leave for a few weeks and I come back and the new threads are about bathrooms and farting.
> 
> I give up.


We figured you were too busy on the new Presidents council thing. While you were gone Disney took care of Duffy. After hearing customer feedback they began adding him to all parks and a few moderate resorts.


----------



## disneysteve

Hi all. I realize I haven't been keeping up with this thread. Between work and the podcast cruise and the holidays, I've been busy running around. And we leave for Disney in less than 48 hours! Will any of you be there this coming week?


----------



## zendisney

What plans do you have to be kinder to yourself?

This year I plan to be more mindful and compassionate towards me. I have some ideas on how to do that. I plan to be out in nature more. 
I also am going to try and laugh more. I am trying to make a plan to have a retreat all by myself. Just for a few days. I am looking forward to it.


----------



## NC Belle

We went to the store today to get some groceries--it wasn't pretty inside at noon with combo of shoppers wiping out shelves for both super doubles and the storm prep.  We are beyond well stock for any weather.  Yep bought bread, but we usually get one in the freezer.  We got too many bakery goodies.   However, half are being frozen for next weekend.  There were some good deals.  Cheap beer was sold out and I noticed there was still milk there in low supply (we had a full gallon already and did not buy).  I'm good on the emergency chocolate.  
I think a lot of people must have french toast and eggs on their menus this weekend plus beer, fries, and hot dogs/burgers/chicken.  
DH stocked up at another store for Coke products and rock salt.  We might be doing rum and coke if we get too bored this weekend. 

Just after we ate lunch---we got our first sleet of the storms.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

I've always called 'em Snow Vultures.  (Snow can be substituted for hurricane, or anything else you might know is coming).  Gotta love 'em - always looks like they NEVER have ANYTHING extra on hand, and exist solely on bread, milk, eggs, sometimes canned soup (the smarter ones, since that does not go bad), and snacks.  And I guess the toilet paper they also always buy in jillions of rolls is for all the company they always expect, since they seem to be serving the breakfast items to a busload of their closest friends, based on the purchased quantities.  And all with a vacant, desperate "it's all about me and mine - get outta my way" looks in their eyes, while feverishly clawing their purchases from the shelves, lest a single carton of eggs, or loaf of bread, escape their tentacles.  It's comical, sad, and upsetting, all at the same time.  And for God's sake - do NOT get in THEIR way in the checkout line - THEY are in a RUSH, and are the ONLY ones that have to check out/drive home/have things to do!!

With all that being said, I hope all those in the path(s) of any weather are okay, and stay warm, safe, and dry!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SorcererHeidi said:


> I've always called 'em Snow Vultures.  (Snow can be substituted for hurricane, or anything else you might know is coming).  Gotta love 'em - always looks like they NEVER have ANYTHING extra on hand, and exist solely on bread, milk, eggs, sometimes canned soup (the smarter ones, since that does not go bad), and snacks.  And I guess the toilet paper they also always buy in jillions of rolls is for all the company they always expect, since they seem to be serving the breakfast items to a busload of their closest friends, based on the purchased quantities.  And all with a vacant, desperate "it's all about me and mine - get outta my way" looks in their eyes, while feverishly clawing their purchases from the shelves, lest a single carton of eggs, or loaf of bread, escape their tentacles.  It's comical, sad, and upsetting, all at the same time.  And for God's sake - do NOT get in THEIR way in the checkout line - THEY are in a RUSH, and are the ONLY ones that have to check out/drive home/have things to do!!
> 
> With all that being said, I hope all those in the path(s) of any weather are okay, and stay warm, safe, and dry!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

TheMaxRebo said:


>




Looks about right, Phil.  Should have seen that when I used to work in Emergency Management; I would have had a t-shirt made up to wear to work, for sure!    Thanx for the laughs!!


----------



## NC Belle

I hope that we don't lose power this time.  We lost it for 2 days with Hurricane Matthew and about 3 days with a bad Feb. snow/ice.
I miss my dog, but at least I don't have to fight the elements anymore...until we get a new dog...someday this year or 2.

I think our "maple" syrup might be too old.

I got store brand hot cocoa that DH offered to spike with amaretto (wished that we had Trader Joe's cocoa).

I did get some good deals like Breakstone sour cream 16 oz for 17 cents times 2 after double coupon and 2.... 10ish ounce bags of pb M&Ms for like 1.29 ea after double coupon plus e-coupon.  We did buy fresh veggies (had fruit still left from trip to MIL pre-holidays).  I have no room to stock up on soups or much eles for a couple of weeks.  Our local stores sometimes slow to get stock up when there is week of Super Doubles and storms.


----------



## wilkeliza

My company had their holiday party last night and I pulled myself together and went even though I didn't want to. I end up having an awesome time and so many people complemented me on how beautiful I was. I was never the beauty growing up so to hear it from people I see every day but who pretty much don't notice me was something special. One girl even pushed her way across the dance floor to tell me! Makes me wonder if I should actually put myself together more for work but I just really like that extra hour and a half of sleep haha.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

NC Belle said:


> I hope that we don't lose power this time.  We lost it for 2 days with Hurricane Matthew and about 3 days with a bad Feb. snow/ice.
> I miss my dog, but at least I don't have to fight the elements anymore...until we get a new dog...someday this year or 2.
> 
> I think our "maple" syrup might be too old.
> 
> I got store brand hot cocoa that DH offered to spike with amaretto (wished that we had Trader Joe's cocoa).


I hope you don't either, Belle.  Power failure can be the worst - went several WEEKS several times, most notably after Hurricanes Irene and Sandy.  Not fun at all.

I'm also hoping another doggie will be in your future.  He/she will be blessed to have you as a Mommy, I can feel your pain and love over this last one. When the time is right, and you'e ready, you will.


----------



## NC Belle

I really not much of a drinker really...despite my choice of a draft ipa beer last month (MIL driving and her opinions)....NYE...now storm drink plans.  
We don't have much to do now except cleaning some and have games/movies until he goes to work on Sunday night (hoping for good roads).


----------



## disneysteve

I can at least sort of understand the people who go to the supermarket before a storm. The ones that really get me are the ones who rush to the hardware stores to buy a shovel. What did you use the last time it snowed, or the time before that, or before that? I've probably had my main shovel for 15 or more years and I have a couple of others that are older than that. It isn't something I have to replace each season.


----------



## Aerin75

NC Belle said:


> I'm good on the emergency chocolate





NC Belle said:


> I got store brand hot cocoa that DH offered to spike with amaretto (wished that we had Trader Joe's cocoa).



Chocolate and amaretto - the essentials!  And I'm not really sure how much I'm joking about that!



NC Belle said:


> I think our "maple" syrup might be too old.



Is that even possible?  We never use syrup around here....



SorcererHeidi said:


> I've always called 'em Snow Vultures.  (Snow can be substituted for hurricane, or anything else you might know is coming).  Gotta love 'em - always looks like they NEVER have ANYTHING extra on hand, and exist solely on bread, milk, eggs, sometimes canned soup (the smarter ones, since that does not go bad), and snacks.  And I guess the toilet paper they also always buy in jillions of rolls is for all the company they always expect, since they seem to be serving the breakfast items to a busload of their closest friends, based on the purchased quantities.  And all with a vacant, desperate "it's all about me and mine - get outta my way" looks in their eyes, while feverishly clawing their purchases from the shelves, lest a single carton of eggs, or loaf of bread, escape their tentacles.  It's comical, sad, and upsetting, all at the same time.  And for God's sake - do NOT get in THEIR way in the checkout line - THEY are in a RUSH, and are the ONLY ones that have to check out/drive home/have things to do!!
> 
> With all that being said, I hope all those in the path(s) of any weather are okay, and stay warm, safe, and dry!



I hate times like this I need to go shopping to get these things on that particular day, but I can't find them because of the run on supplies.  I've sat in line an hour for gas because I was running on fumes, but everyone else was there because they thought they wouldn't be able to get gas the next day.


----------



## NC Belle

Now I can say that I had to reject George Clooney.  I kept telling him this afternoon that he is a bit too old and he would break my heart too soon.  He was a good looking with touch of silver...




Okay, he was such a  and keep on wanting my attention.  I told him that I was looking for a younger guy, but wish him good luck on finding the right person.





 There was another cutie named Pete that was much younger and also wanted attention.

Both are bit over budget for now.


----------



## NC Belle

Follow up on last week's storm.  I didn't drink, I fell asleep early and didn't want alchol late and I don't drink and do Mixlr chat.

There was some ice that managed to survive at the grocery store (must had been once mounds).  I hope for no more icy days this winter.  I'm ready for early spring.  Friday---I took advantage of low 70s/sunny and hung out for bit on the back porch playing candy crush and stuff.


----------



## pjweaver

NC Belle said:


> There was another cutie named Pete that was much younger and also wanted attention.
> 
> Both are bit over budget for now.


Sorry Belle, but like I told you before, I am married.


----------



## NC Belle

George Clooney blocked Pete from taking an interest in me...however, Pete and DH had a good connection.  

No must have feelings yet.


----------



## KingLlama

Bumping this thread because I wanted to post this, but didn't want to start a whole new (unnecessary) thread to do so....

Happy Presidents Day everyone.

A good friend sent me a Disney gift card for my birthday a long time ago, and I just never could find the right opportunity to use it.

So today I get an email saying that all shipping from the Disney Parks website is free today. I go check out what's available, and find a classic Mickey tee in the perfect "goal size" for me. (I've been losing weight and working out, and wanted to get a t-shirt at my "goal size" as an incentive).

The t-shirt, with free shipping, was $14.28.

The amount of the gift card? $15.

I'm headed out for my first-ever Disneyland trip this summer, and I'm specifically gonna wear that shirt the first time I walk through the gates. It's my way of letting my friend be part of the experience, in a roundabout way.

Again, not many people would appreciate this story. But I knew that DIS'ers would.


----------



## bamacmac

@KingLlama I love your story! Sounds like the perfect use of the gift card and I'm sure the person who gave it to you would be so happy to know that you are using it in this way. I also am sure they would love knowing you will be wearing it on that day. What a special way to include your friend! 

Thanks for sharing this story with us!


----------



## disneysteve

Llama, great story and all, yada yada, but the real question is how will you spend the remaining 72 cents?


----------



## KingLlama

disneysteve said:


> Llama, great story and all, yada yada, but the real question is how will you spend the remaining 72 cents?



World of Color Dessert Party.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

KingLlama said:


> Bumping this thread because I wanted to post this, but didn't want to start a whole new (unnecessary) thread to do so....
> 
> Happy Presidents Day everyone.
> 
> A good friend sent me a Disney gift card for my birthday a long time ago, and I just never could find the right opportunity to use it.
> 
> So today I get an email saying that all shipping from the Disney Parks website is free today. I go check out what's available, and find a classic Mickey tee in the perfect "goal size" for me. (I've been losing weight and working out, and wanted to get a t-shirt at my "goal size" as an incentive).
> 
> The t-shirt, with free shipping, was $14.28.
> 
> The amount of the gift card? $15.
> 
> I'm headed out for my first-ever Disneyland trip this summer, and I'm specifically gonna wear that shirt the first time I walk through the gates. It's my way of letting my friend be part of the experience, in a roundabout way.
> 
> Again, not many people would appreciate this story. But I knew that DIS'ers would.


Awesome job, Llama, sir  , and thanx so much for sharing it with us, and putting a HUGE smile on my face!!!!


----------



## superme80

Random cute kid stuff. My DH is taking the older 2 kids for hair cuts. My oldest was very upset. He thought we were leaving his 3 year old brother home alone. He was telling me how mean I was for leaving him home alone. I had to inform him that I am staying home with the 3 year old. Now that I think about it, said 3 year old is going to end up with supervision till he is 25. He is the child who does something, "Just to see what would happen".


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> Random cute kid stuff. My DH is taking the older 2 kids for hair cuts. My oldest was very upset. He thought we were leaving his 3 year old brother home alone. He was telling me how mean I was for leaving him home alone. I had to inform him that I am staying home with the 3 year old. Now that I think about it, said 3 year old is going to end up with supervision till he is 25. He is the child who does something, "Just to see what would happen".


Sorry, my favorite kind of kid is one like your 3 y/o, my nephew was like that (too bad he grew up, and developed a personality more like the rest of my family, and forgot I existed, except when he needed something!   LOL), and LOVED that precociousness about him!  Usually a sign of high intelligence too.  Super stressful for Mom (as they push the envelope), but I love kids like that - wish I could come spend the day!


----------



## superme80

SorcererHeidi said:


> Sorry, my favorite kind of kid is one like your 3 y/o, my nephew was like that (too bad he grew up, and developed a personality more like the rest of my family, and forgot I existed, except when he needed something!   LOL), and LOVED that precociousness about him!  Usually a sign of high intelligence too.  Super stressful for Mom (as they push the envelope), but I love kids like that - wish I could come spend the day!


I love this kid. He is a lot like me. He just does stuff to see what would happen. Toy cars?  Toss them in the toilet to see if he makes it. Once he does, flush them to see where they go. Cost mommy and daddy $300 to fix, "I so sorry mommy" big hugs.  Goes outside and rubs mud all over himself to see if it will stick. This kid. Love him though.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> I love this kid. He is a lot like me. He just does stuff to see what would happen. Toy cars?  Toss them in the toilet to see if he makes it. Once he does, flush them to see where they go. Cost mommy and daddy $300 to fix, "I so sorry mommy" big hugs.  Goes outside and rubs mud all over himself to see if it will stick. This kid. Love him though.


Hee hee hee.  Vividly remembrer being in the ER with my nephew (he was maybe 3 or 4?), who had shoved Tonka truck tires up his nose - sideways.  As his exasperated Mom asked him WHY he'd do something like that, he calmly answered her, and the ER Doc, saying "Because they FIT".  I had to excuse myself, to bust out laughing, outside his earshot, and the wrath of his Mom, who was shooting me laser death eyes.


----------



## superme80

SorcererHeidi said:


> Hee hee hee.  Vividly remembrer being in the ER with my nephew (he was maybe 3 or 4?), who had shoved Tonka truck tires up his nose - sideways.  As his exasperated Mom asked him WHY he'd do something like that, he calmly answered her, and the ER Doc, saying "Because they FIT".  I had to excuse myself, to bust out laughing, outside his earshot, and the wrath of his Mom, who was shooting me laser death eyes.


 My cousin did that with beans. It didn't seem to hurt her brain any. Only family member to finish med school and become a surgeon.  I have decided my 3 year old is either going to become President, or #1 inmate at a prison. I am hoping for the former.


----------



## Aerin75

superme80 said:


> Random cute kid stuff. My DH is taking the older 2 kids for hair cuts. My oldest was very upset. He thought we were leaving his 3 year old brother home alone. He was telling me how mean I was for leaving him home alone. I had to inform him that I am staying home with the 3 year old. Now that I think about it, said 3 year old is going to end up with supervision till he is 25. He is the child who does something, "Just to see what would happen".



The kids that make you laugh and cry in frustration at the same time...



SorcererHeidi said:


> Hee hee hee.  Vividly remembrer being in the ER with my nephew (he was maybe 3 or 4?), who had shoved Tonka truck tires up his nose - sideways.  As his exasperated Mom asked him WHY he'd do something like that, he calmly answered her, and the ER Doc, saying "Because they FIT".  I had to excuse myself, to bust out laughing, outside his earshot, and the wrath of his Mom, who was shooting me laser death eyes.



Funny you should mention this kind of incident.  I was going through old files to pitch/shred thing, and found the bill from my kid's "intranasal" extraction.  So of course I had to show it to her...we had a good laugh...now.


----------



## superme80

Aerin75The kids that make you laugh and cry in frustration at the same time...
That he does.  Here is the culprit.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

He is absolutely as adorable on the outside as he sounds on the inside.  Big hugs from me, please!!


----------



## superme80

SorcererHeidi said:


> He is absolutely as adorable on the outside as he sounds on the inside.  Big hugs from me, please!!


Thank you. He is a sweetie. He keeps me on my toes, but it such a joy! He says hi back.


----------



## Aerin75

Something is keeping me from seeing the image, but I have an adorable picture in my head.


----------



## superme80

My plan to terrorize my children did not work. My oldest and middle boys LOVED the original Willy Wonka. Youngest got bored and asked to go to bed.


----------



## disneysteve

superme80 said:


> My plan to terrorize my children did not work. My oldest and middle boys LOVED the original Willy Wonka. Youngest got bored and asked to go to bed.


That's a fantastic movie. It certainly wouldn't terrorize any children. Now the Johnny Depp version, that's another story.


----------



## superme80

disneysteve said:


> That's a fantastic movie. It certainly wouldn't terrorize any children. Now the Johnny Depp version, that's another story.


We shall not speak of that movie....


----------



## SorcererHeidi

disneysteve said:


> That's a fantastic movie. It certainly wouldn't terrorize any children. Now the Johnny Depp version, that's another story.


You leave my crush ALONE!!!!


----------



## disneysteve

superme80 said:


> We shall not speak of that movie....


Don't get me wrong. I actually happen to love both versions. They are very different, of course, but I though the remake took such a unique turn on the story.


----------



## superme80

disneysteve said:


> Don't get me wrong. I actually happen to love both versions. They are very different, of course, but I though the remake took such a unique turn on the story.


The remake was one of the biggest waste of $7. Did not like it.


----------



## Aerin75

SorcererHeidi said:


> You leave my crush ALONE!!!!


Love Johnny Depp...just not certain of his roles.  His Willy Wonka just freaks me out.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Aerin75 said:


> Love Johnny Depp...just not certain of his roles.  His Willy Wonka just freaks me out.


Me too, but in a good way. Just like his Mad Hatter. LOL

Reminds me of Whoopie Goldberg's hyena shivering to the sound of the name "Mufasa" - "Oooh - say it again!"


----------



## pjweaver

Aerin75 said:


> Love Johnny Depp...just not certain of his roles.  His Willy Wonka just freaks me out.


Johnny Depp's Willy Wonka makes me think of how child molester view themselves


----------



## dgthree

The second movie is much closer to the book than the original, so I almost prefer it, but darn, is Johnny Depp creepy as Willy Wonka!


----------



## superme80

Anniversary trip to Disneyland is booked!!!!


----------



## pjweaver

superme80 said:


> Anniversary trip to Disneyland is booked!!!!


Big time congratulations. I hope we get to do the same in a few years.


----------



## bamacmac

The Star Wars Dark Side 5K was so much fun on Friday! Maybe my favorite runDisney event I've done so far. Really neat to be going through the World Showcase at 7AM listening to Star Wars music being played throughout the park! 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## disneysteve

bamacmac said:


> Really neat to be going through the World Showcase at 7AM listening to Star Wars music being played throughout the park!


Congrats on the run, Christy! We really need to get down for a RunDisney event one of these days.

Being a bit of a Disney purist, though, I'd kind of be bothered by them playing Star Wars music in World Showcase. It would just seem horribly out of place.


----------



## bamacmac

disneysteve said:


> Congrats on the run, Christy! We really need to get down for a RunDisney event one of these days.
> 
> Being a bit of a Disney purist, though, I'd kind of be bothered by them playing Star Wars music in World Showcase. It would just seem horribly out of place.



I certainly wouldn't be okay with it on a regular basis...but with all of the Star Wars costumes and character meets, I found it to create a fun, unique atmosphere! And to me that's kinda of what these races are all about...access to a very different Disney experience!


----------



## disneysteve

bamacmac said:


> I certainly wouldn't be okay with it on a regular basis...but with all of the Star Wars costumes and character meets, I found it to create a fun, unique atmosphere! And to me that's kinda of what these races are all about...access to a very different Disney experience!


Agreed. I hope we can do one sometime.


----------



## rteetz

bamacmac said:


> I certainly wouldn't be okay with it on a regular basis...but with all of the Star Wars costumes and character meets, I found it to create a fun, unique atmosphere! And to me that's kinda of what these races are all about...access to a very different Disney experience!


Yep! And that is why I keep doing them. It is a running experience like no other. They are quite expensive but they are a lot of fun and are a great atmosphere especially the bigger races when there are so many people out supporting the runners.


----------



## bamacmac

disneysteve said:


> Agreed. I hope we can do one sometime.


I hope you do too!! This was my 5th (if you count the probowl Epcot race). This was my favorite for theming, but wow was it warm and humid. I'm looking forward to trying the  January race weekend for the first time next year!


----------



## bamacmac

rteetz said:


> Yep! And that is why I keep doing them. It is a running experience like no other. They are quite expensive but they are a lot of fun and are a great atmosphere especially the bigger races when there are so many people out supporting the runners.


Yes! So fun and so much support from others, even when going solo.


----------



## rteetz

bamacmac said:


> I hope you do too!! This was my 5th (if you count the probowl Epcot race). This was my favorite for theming, but wow was it warm and humid. I'm looking forward to trying the  January race weekend for the first time next year!


The January race weekend is so much fun. It is also the biggest race weekend. I am running Dopey for the 2nd time. You will have a lot of fun.


----------



## bamacmac

rteetz said:


> The January race weekend is so much fun. It is also the biggest race weekend. I am running Dopey for the 2nd time. You will have a lot of fun.


Awesome Ryan! That's impressive.


----------



## superme80

Not running related, but I just got thrown into "Circle of Life", for the dance show I am in with my kids. Very excited.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

How did I not notice this thread until now? Just curious, does anyone play any musical instruments? Just a little bit behind my disboards name. You all know the saying "A pirates life for me." Well, I grew up playing piano and singing. I also started playing the saxophone when I was in 6th grade. Long story short, I ended up going to college for music education and my major instrument was saxophone. This is why my disboards name is "AMusicLifeForMe." It brings together my love for music and Disney.


----------



## superme80

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> How did I not notice this thread until now? Just curious, does anyone play any musical instruments? Just a little bit behind my disboards name. You all know the saying "A pirates life for me." Well, I grew up playing piano and singing. I also started playing the saxophone when I was in 6th grade. Long story short, I ended up going to college for music education and my major instrument was saxophone. This is why my disboards name is "AMusicLifeForMe." It brings together my love for music and Disney.


I play very basic piano, but I do sing. I have been involved in musical theater off and on for the past 17 years.


----------



## pjweaver

I was a tuba major, but like any music ed major you learn basics of every orchestral instrument. God I hated violin.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

pjweaver said:


> I was a tuba major, but like any music ed major you learn basics of every orchestral instrument. God I hated violin.


Yay for Tuba! Every band/orchestra needs to have a good tuba player.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

bamacmac said:


> The Star Wars Dark Side 5K was so much fun on Friday! Maybe my favorite runDisney event I've done so far. Really neat to be going through the World Showcase at 7AM listening to Star Wars music being played throughout the park!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!


That's awesome Christy, congrats!  I know the years when I was in the parks in January and I'd see the runners, I'd stand, yell, clap, and encourage them - especially 'cause I knew I could never do it!!


----------



## Ron from Michigan

Anyone watch the show Bosch on Amazon Prime. We just started watching season 3 last night. My wife and I both really enjoy this series. Has anyone seen Titus Welliver in any other roles? He is perfect in the title role of Bosch.


----------



## gcoolie

Is there a podcast episode about table service restaurants in Disney Springs? I've searched and can't find it. I'd love a link if you have it.


----------



## rteetz

gcoolie said:


> Is there a podcast episode about table service restaurants in Disney Springs? I've searched and can't find it. I'd love a link if you have it.


They have done individual restaurants but never one on all table service restaurants. I think it would be very hard to do an episode about all of them together.


----------



## gcoolie

rteetz said:


> They have done individual restaurants but never one on all table service restaurants. I think it would be very hard to do an episode about all of them together.


Yeah I guess I could have been more clear. I am not looking for an episode with a review of every restaurant in Disney Springs. I'd just like to listen to their opinions on any table service there. I'll keep searching.


----------



## wilkeliza

Gosh I've been away from this thread for awhile. Got back from our Celebration/Easter/Passover Disney trip. Super fun and we lucked out and got to see our niece play volleyball too. She happened to be playing at the North Concourse of the convention center while Celebration was in the West so on Saturday after standing in line for merch for 4 hours (ugh!) we headed over to watch her evening game.


----------



## Aerin75

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> How did I not notice this thread until now? Just curious, does anyone play any musical instruments? Just a little bit behind my disboards name. You all know the saying "A pirates life for me." Well, I grew up playing piano and singing. I also started playing the saxophone when I was in 6th grade. Long story short, I ended up going to college for music education and my major instrument was saxophone. This is why my disboards name is "AMusicLifeForMe." It brings together my love for music and Disney.



Just my voice....   Hat's off to you - I couldn't get through music history classes.



Ron from Michigan said:


> Anyone watch the show Bosch on Amazon Prime. We just started watching season 3 last night. My wife and I both really enjoy this series. Has anyone seen Titus Welliver in any other roles? He is perfect in the title role of Bosch.



I started watching it; but didn't get back to it.  That would have been the first season.  What did you think of Annie Wershing?  (Love interest? in first season)


----------



## KingLlama

Annie Wersching:


----------



## Alicenwonderment

Aerin75 said:


> Just my voice....   Hat's off to you - I couldn't get through music history classes.
> 
> I actually enjoyed my music history class in college. I played 4 years of trumpet and switched to baritone horn for high school marching band and a year in college. I haven't played since so my embouchure is probably messed up.


----------



## Eoywin

I played the clarinet in high school and bit in college. I prefer singing though - I was actually a voice music major for a year in college.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> How did I not notice this thread until now? Just curious, does anyone play any musical instruments? Just a little bit behind my disboards name. You all know the saying "A pirates life for me." Well, I grew up playing piano and singing. I also started playing the saxophone when I was in 6th grade. Long story short, I ended up going to college for music education and my major instrument was saxophone. This is why my disboards name is "AMusicLifeForMe." It brings together my love for music and Disney.



I played piano growing up and can still read music/play basic stuff.  Also played alto sax in school but haven't in a long time

I played guitar and bass guitar in bands in high school - really just play acoustic guitar now (starting to teach my kids a bit - the main song from Moana is surprisingly straight forward so using that to get them excited/into it)

Also have sung in choir in the past (tenor).  I led worship groups in college as well


----------



## TheMaxRebo

gcoolie said:


> Yeah I guess I could have been more clear. I am not looking for an episode with a review of every restaurant in Disney Springs. I'd just like to listen to their opinions on any table service there. I'll keep searching.



They recently did Polite Pig:





Homecomin':





D-Luxe:





Planet Hollywood:





Morimoto - take out:


----------



## Eoywin

After watching the vlog, I really want to eat at the Polite Pig!


----------



## pjweaver

I think we may have finally gotten to the point where I don't have to do a park every day. We always say we can, but end up in one anyway because otherwise, why am I in WDW. I may finally be OK doing pool/Disney Springs and not using a day of ticket time.


----------



## Eoywin

pjweaver said:


> I think we may have finally gotten to the point where I don't have to do a park every day. We always say we can, but end up in one anyway because otherwise, why am I in WDW. I may finally be OK doing pool/Disney Springs and not using a day of ticket time.



We always do a rest day where we hang out at the pool and go to Disney Springs - it's nice and probably the most relaxing day of our trip


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Eoywin said:


> After watching the vlog, I really want to eat at the Polite Pig!


I agree - there are a LOT of places at Disney Springs I want to eat at, and have LOVED all the vlogs and reviews!!

And I also try to work at least one "laid back day" into my trips, which would probably include Disney Springs (used to be The Marketplace or Downtown Disney the last time I went!!! LOL).  I'd probably even go to Springs just to "hang out" in the evenings now too, since I used to go to Pleasure Island when that was around, but Springs is now such a hot spot (even for those that don't drink anymore, like me).  Just a lot going on there, and I would guess great people-watching, which is what I'd be doing.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

pjweaver said:


> I think we may have finally gotten to the point where I don't have to do a park every day. We always say we can, but end up in one anyway because otherwise, why am I in WDW. I may finally be OK doing pool/Disney Springs and not using a day of ticket time.



We do too - although we usually then think of other things to do (Disney Springs, mini-golf, etc.) so winds up being not that much of a "down day"

Especially in the summer / when the park hours are longer we do a lot of long breaks in the afternoon or may only do a park for half the day and then relax or do Disney Springs, etc


----------



## suomyno

pjweaver said:


> I think we may have finally gotten to the point where I don't have to do a park every day. We always say we can, but end up in one anyway because otherwise, why am I in WDW. I may finally be OK doing pool/Disney Springs and not using a day of ticket time.



When we go down for the Dis 20th we are kind of forced into a trip that is, except for the Epcot party, park-less for financial reasons. We've always taken breaks during the day, but only ever skip the parks if it's an airport day.

I'm alright with this in theory but we'll see how it plays out in practice.


----------



## gcoolie

TheMaxRebo said:


> They recently did Polite Pig:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homecomin':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D-Luxe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planet Hollywood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morimoto - take out:


Thanks so much. Very helpful!


----------



## KingLlama

Thursday morning randoms....

-69 days until my first-ever trip to Disneyland. Hype level: TILT.

-Got a book of new grilling/smoking recipes and techniques. Thinking that might become my Sunday afternoon/evening summer thing....just experiment, and if it flops, order a pizza.

-I want to stay up late and watch basketball/hockey playoffs....really, I do. But waking up at 4:30 each morning to work out/read leaves ol' KL worn out by 9:15 p.m. So that's when I end up taking off my cardigan, taking out my teeth, turning off "Matlock" and hitting the sack these days.

-CURRENT LISTENING: The queue loop from Soarin'. Helps me keep my sanity in the office.

-CURRENTLY ON THE NIGHTSTAND: "Showtime: Magic, Kareem, Riley and the Los Angeles Lakers" by Jeff Pearlman, and "Where Men Win Glory" by Jon Krakauer

-Other than my standard two Diet Mt. Dews each day at work, I'm drinking nothin' but Arnold Palmers from now through Labor Day. Arnold Palmer...The Official Summer Drink of King Llama.

Out.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

KingLlama said:


> Thursday morning randoms....
> 
> -69 days until my first-ever trip to Disneyland. Hype level: TILT.
> 
> -Got a book of new grilling/smoking recipes and techniques. Thinking that might become my Sunday afternoon/evening summer thing....just experiment, and if it flops, order a pizza.
> 
> -I want to stay up late and watch basketball/hockey playoffs....really, I do. But waking up at 4:30 each morning to work out/read leaves ol' KL worn out by 9:15 p.m. So that's when I end up taking off my cardigan, taking out my teeth, turning off "Matlock" and hitting the sack these days.
> 
> -CURRENT LISTENING: The queue loop from Soarin'. Helps me keep my sanity in the office.
> 
> -CURRENTLY ON THE NIGHTSTAND: "Showtime: Magic, Kareem, Riley and the Los Angeles Lakers" by Jeff Pearlman, and "Where Men Win Glory" by Jon Krakauer
> 
> -Other than my standard two Diet Mt. Dews each day at work, I'm drinking nothin' but Arnold Palmers from now through Labor Day. Arnold Palmer...The Official Summer Drink of King Llama.
> 
> Out.


Totally enjoyed reading this, and sharing your upcoming DL excitement with you!


----------



## superme80

Finally saw Guardians of the Galaxy 2. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> Finally saw Guardians of the Galaxy 2. I really enjoyed it.


Probably won't go see it, but that Baby Groot @ WDW is REALLY adorable!!!

I personally can't WAIT for the new Pirates!!  <drool, drool>


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SorcererHeidi said:


> Probably won't go see it, but that Baby Groot @ WDW is REALLY adorable!!!
> 
> I personally can't WAIT for the new Pirates!!  <drool, drool>



He's very cute in the movie too - especially the opening seen.  He does have a bit of a potty mouth though



Spoiler



at the end he turns into Teenager Groot and is a pretty stereotypical teenager


----------



## SorcererHeidi

TheMaxRebo said:


> He does have a bit of a potty mouth though


I like him even MORE now!!!!


----------



## superme80

SorcererHeidi said:


> Probably won't go see it, but that Baby Groot @ WDW is REALLY adorable!!!
> 
> I personally can't WAIT for the new Pirates!!  <drool, drool>


I won't be seeing the Pirates film. I didn't like the other ones, but I loved the trailer for the new Star Wars and the new Kingsmen movie. I have to see Cars 3. It will be the first time I have taken any of my kids to a movie theater. They are so excited.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> I won't be seeing the Pirates film. I didn't like the other ones, but I loved the trailer for the new Star Wars and the new Kingsmen movie. I have to see Cars 3. It will be the first time I have taken any of my kids to a movie theater. They are so excited.


Will def see Cars 3 too.  Did not see the other 2 Cars for a LONG time because I thought I wouldn't like them, and was surprised how enjoyable I found them!  Had exactly the same feelings about Wreck It Ralph.


----------



## SoarinSC

pjweaver said:


> I think we may have finally gotten to the point where I don't have to do a park every day. We always say we can, but end up in one anyway because otherwise, why am I in WDW. I may finally be OK doing pool/Disney Springs and not using a day of ticket time.



We've gotten to that point too.  Usually a day off for Disney Springs and another day off for resort-hopping.  5 years ago a day off from the parks was unthinkable.  Slowing downs been nice.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

SoarinSC said:


> We've gotten to that point too.  Usually a day off for Disney Springs and another day off for resort-hopping.  5 years ago a day off from the parks was unthinkable.  Slowing downs been nice.


I always did exactly this, during my trips.  And if staying at a "new to me" resort, I'd build at least 1 day in the totally familiarize/tour around the place.  And at holiday time - I'd also schedule usually 2 "resort hopping" days to see all the decorations @ my "must do" places.


----------



## SoarinSC

SorcererHeidi said:


> And at holiday time - I'd also schedule usually 2 "resort hopping" days to see all the decorations @ my "must do" places.



I really wanna do a resort-hopping Christmas trip one day.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

SoarinSC said:


> I really wanna do a resort-hopping Christmas trip one day.


Oh - you SOOOOO should!  And of course - Candlelight Processional and MVMCP are "must do's" during these trips too!    I am not a huge Christmas or holiday person at all, but this really gets me in the season!


----------



## SoarinSC

SorcererHeidi said:


> Oh - you SOOOOO should!  And of course - Candlelight Processional and MVMCP are "must do's" during these trips too!    I am not a huge Christmas or holiday person at all, but this really gets me in the season!



THAT would be a fantastic trip! One day!!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

SoarinSC said:


> THAT would be a fantastic trip! One day!!


@SoarinSC  - And I wish that for you!


----------



## SoarinSC

SorcererHeidi said:


> @SoarinSC  - And I wish that for you!



Aww, Thanks, SorcererHeidi!!


----------



## bamacmac

Fun news DIS friends...very soon I will be a Cast Member! Accepted an offer this week to be a hostess at The Hollywood Brown Derby! Paperwork next week, orientation in a couple of weeks. So excited to start this new chapter!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

bamacmac said:


> Fun news DIS friends...very soon I will be a Cast Member! Accepted an offer this week to be a hostess at The Hollywood Brown Derby! Paperwork next week, orientation in a couple of weeks. So excited to start this new chapter!


Awesome! I'm eating there on June 14th. Maybe see you there?


----------



## SorcererHeidi

bamacmac said:


> Fun news DIS friends...very soon I will be a Cast Member! Accepted an offer this week to be a hostess at The Hollywood Brown Derby! Paperwork next week, orientation in a couple of weeks. So excited to start this new chapter!


Oh - that is awesome - good for you!  Good luck, hope you enjoy it!!


----------



## superme80

I am old! That is all!


----------



## bamacmac

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Awesome! I'm eating there on June 14th. Maybe see you there?


Maybe so! Not yet sure when I will start.


----------



## bamacmac

SorcererHeidi said:


> Oh - that is awesome - good for you!  Good luck, hope you enjoy it!!


Thank you lady!!!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

bamacmac said:


> Maybe so! Not yet sure when I will start.


Glad to see you will be becoming a CM. I keep wanting to make the move to Florida and find a job at Disney. I know it isn't that easy though.


----------



## bamacmac

superme80 said:


> I am old! That is all!


Well I am no spring chicken! Haha


----------



## bamacmac

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Glad to see you will be becoming a CM. I keep wanting to make the move to Florida and find a job at Disney. I know it isn't that easy though.


It was scary but I did it...and so far I've made it work!


----------



## superme80

bamacmac said:


> Well I am no spring chicken! Haha


That was my total lame way of announcing my birthday.  Can't be too modest can we???


----------



## bamacmac

superme80 said:


> That was my total lame way of announcing my birthday.  Can't be too modest can we???


Oh! Well HAPPY BIRTHDAY then!!!


----------



## superme80

bamacmac said:


> Oh! Well HAPPY BIRTHDAY then!!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> That was my total lame way of announcing my birthday.  Can't be too modest can we???


@superme80 - , and HEALTHY (as those of us who are "climbing the age staircase steadily North can attest - sometimes that's even MORE important than happy!!!) birthday, and I hope it's a magical day, and year!!!


----------



## rteetz

superme80 said:


> That was my total lame way of announcing my birthday.  Can't be too modest can we???


Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## superme80

Thank you everyone!!! I had a fun day with my family. I still get freaked out that I am 3 years to 40.  So not ready to be 40 that soon!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> Thank you everyone!!! I had a fun day with my family. I still get freaked out that I am 3 years to 40.  So not ready to be 40 that soon!


Oh honey - I can't even see 40 in my rearview mirror without glasses!!!


----------



## ItsLayne

superme80 said:


> Thank you everyone!!! I had a fun day with my family. I still get freaked out that I am 3 years to 40.  So not ready to be 40 that soon!



Bah, it's just another number, as far as I'm concerned. it also helps that I count my 20's as a "lost decade", so to speak. You got a couple of months on me, though, my birthday is July 17th. So yeah... I'm almost as close to 40 as you are, but I'm already planning my 50th at Disneyland. I'm going to stay at the Grand Californian (or Disneyland Hotel, if I miss the booking window) and I'm going to be AT Disneyland for my 50th birthday, and the park's 75th birthday. Now if only it wasn't going to be freaking July....

Seriously though, don't sweat it. John and Pete and Kevin will always be older than us.


----------



## superme80

ItsLayne said:


> Bah, it's just another number, as far as I'm concerned. it also helps that I count my 20's as a "lost decade", so to speak. You got a couple of months on me, though, my birthday is July 17th. So yeah... I'm almost as close to 40 as you are, but I'm already planning my 50th at Disneyland. I'm going to stay at the Grand Californian (or Disneyland Hotel, if I miss the booking window) and I'm going to be AT Disneyland for my 50th birthday, and the park's 75th birthday. Now if only it wasn't going to be freaking July....
> 
> Seriously though, don't sweat it. John and Pete and Kevin will always be older than us.


I like the way you think! My husband is going to be 50 in 2021, so we are planning our first trip to Disney World for his birthday. Wait did I hear it is Disney World's 50th birthday too??? What a coincident!


----------



## ItsLayne

superme80 said:


> I like the way you think! My husband is going to be 50 in 2021, so we are planning our first trip to Disney World for his birthday. Wait did I hear it is Disney World's 50th birthday too??? What a coincident!



Sounds like you guys have the perfect excuse to splurge for a really nice room then! I hope it all works out!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

[QUOTE="ItsLayne, post: 57627340, member: 598466"

Seriously though, don't sweat it. John and Pete and Kevin will always be older than us. [/QUOTE]
Okay - now you made me feel even OLDER, since I'm pretty sure they're all YOUNGER than me!!


----------



## Aerin75

superme80 said:


> That was my total lame way of announcing my birthday.  Can't be too modest can we???



Hey Happy Birthday!!  You're still young, but I bet the kids make you feel that way!


----------



## superme80

Aerin75 said:


> Hey Happy Birthday!!  You're still young, but I bet the kids make you feel that way!


My middle son asked me what life was like in the "olden days".   That kid better be glad he is cute. [/QUOTE]

SorcererHeidi : You are eternally 29.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> My middle son asked me what life was like in the "olden days".   That kid better be glad he is cute.



SorcererHeidi : You are eternally 29. [/QUOTE]
Yeah, my nephew had to do a report on one of his family members years ago - he very seriously at down, pen in hand, to interview me, and  asked me (I think he was about 7) what "life was like back in the horse and buggy days".  Like you said, he should tank GOD he was cute!!


----------



## superme80

SorcererHeidi said:


> SorcererHeidi : You are eternally 29.


Yeah, my nephew had to do a report on one of his family members years ago - he very seriously at down, pen in hand, to interview me, and  asked me (I think he was about 7) what "life was like back in the horse and buggy days".  Like you said, he should tank GOD he was cute!!   [/QUOTE]
LOL Oh my nephew would be in trouble!!!! My husband and I were trying to explain to our kids that most people got their newspapers every day, and it was their main source of news. They were shocked.


----------



## KingLlama

This is currently the banner ad at the top of this message board page for me:





Oh, DIS....you get me. You really get me.


----------



## superme80

Ok I can breath now. The stress is over. We just closed on our new house!!!!!!


----------



## Aerin75

superme80 said:


> Ok I can breath now. The stress is over. We just closed on our new house!!!!!!


Congratulations!!


----------



## superme80

Aerin75 said:


> Congratulations!!


Thank you! There was a chance we were not going to close until Monday! We are already closing a week late. So glad it is all done.


----------



## superme80

This thread needs some love! We are in our new house! Got all the walls painted, new flooring, and most of the furniture in. Went to go to bed last night and realized DH and I had no blankets or bedding! DH slept under a Planes comforter!  My house is just a mess of Cars. Cars books, Cars snacks, Cars toys, Cars movies, Cars bedding. And birthdays and holidays are coming up. I see more Cars in my future!!!!


----------



## Aerin75

superme80 said:


> This thread needs some love! We are in our new house! Got all the walls painted, new flooring, and most of the furniture in. Went to go to bed last night and realized DH and I had no blankets or bedding! DH slept under a Planes comforter!  My house is just a mess of Cars. Cars books, Cars snacks, Cars toys, Cars movies, Cars bedding. And birthdays and holidays are coming up. I see more Cars in my future!!!!


That's great news!  I was wondering how it was going for you.  Good luck unpacking!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

ItsLayne said:


> Bah, it's just another number, as far as I'm concerned. it also helps that I count my 20's as a "lost decade", so to speak. You got a couple of months on me, though, my birthday is July 17th. So yeah... I'm almost as close to 40 as you are, but I'm already planning my 50th at Disneyland. I'm going to stay at the Grand Californian (or Disneyland Hotel, if I miss the booking window) and I'm going to be AT Disneyland for my 50th birthday, and the park's 75th birthday. Now if only it wasn't going to be freaking July....
> 
> Seriously though, don't sweat it. John and Pete and Kevin will always be older than us.


@ItsLayne - Reading some old messages, I just realized you said your birthday was yesterday - hope it was happy, and the year to come will be healthy, and magical!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> This thread needs some love! We are in our new house! Got all the walls painted, new flooring, and most of the furniture in. Went to go to bed last night and realized DH and I had no blankets or bedding! DH slept under a Planes comforter!  My house is just a mess of Cars. Cars books, Cars snacks, Cars toys, Cars movies, Cars bedding. And birthdays and holidays are coming up. I see more Cars in my future!!!!


Yay!!!!  Moving (and packing/unpacking) BITES!!  But I hope your new house starts feeling like a home in short order, and you start making some wonderful new memories.


----------



## superme80

Thank you everyone. We are getting there. I love our new house!


----------



## Eoywin

Hi everyone!

Not much is going on here - just work and saving for Disney. I'm having Disney withdrawals but sadly won't be able to go until maybe next December.

I took my daughter to the drive-in for her first time  We saw Despicable Me 3 and Spider-Man: Homecoming


----------



## ItsLayne

SorcererHeidi said:


> @ItsLayne - Reading some old messages, I just realized you said your birthday was yesterday - hope it was happy, and the year to come will be healthy, and magical!



Hehe, thank you very much Heidi! Things have been busy since I got back from my trip in June, and haven't gotten to check these boards as often, but it made me smile to see this. Thanks!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Whew baby it's been a heck of few weeks in my neck of the woods...hot hot hot

Here's the current temps:


We've been under an excessive heat warning for a while now. We went to the Royals game Thursday night and it was still feeling like the mid 90s at like 11pm. 

Ugh 

Next week though will be much more tolerable thankfully


----------



## pjweaver

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> We've been under an excessive heat warning for a while now. We went to the Royals game Thursday night and it was still feeling like the mid 90s at like 11pm.
> 
> Ugh
> 
> Next week though will be much more tolerable thankfully


I am feeling you; Philly is similar to Orlando right now. I am so sorry that you had to sit through a Royals game, no matter the weather.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

pjweaver said:


> I am feeling you; Philly is similar to Orlando right now. I am so sorry that you had to sit through a Royals game, no matter the weather.




Don't feel sorry for me we won that game: 16 to 4 against the Tigers. It was also a historic game (in a sense) because it was the first one in franchise history with 4 runs were scored in four innings. 

They won last night, against the White Sox, which put us in 2nd place tie in the ALC but currently the game tonight isn't looking so good 

It's a rollercoaster with the wins and losses for sure.


----------



## pjweaver

As a Red Sox fan, hell would be watching the Yankees win anything and purgatory is watching a Blue Jays/Royals game.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

pjweaver said:


> As a Red Sox fan, hell would be watching the Yankees win anything and purgatory is watching a Blue Jays/Royals game.


 

If it make you feel any better my step-father-in-law is from just outside of Boston. He will root for the Red Sox when playing the Royals. If speaking about football he's a Patriots over the Chiefs if they are playing each other. 

I don't know that he has much allegiance to any other teams other than Red Sox and Patriots though aside from the Royals and the Chiefs.


----------



## pjweaver

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> If it make you feel any better my step-father-in-law is from just outside of Boston. He will root for the Red Sox when playing the Royals. If speaking about football he's a Patriots over the Chiefs if they are playing each other.
> 
> I don't know that he has much allegiance to any other teams other than Red Sox and Patriots though aside from the Royals and the Chiefs.


I live near Philadelphia... I wear Sox jerseys to Phillies games and and my Giants colors to Eagles games. I even married and Eagles season ticket holder. Luckily for me my blood matches both of my teams colors. 

#APositiveWins #BradyCheated #What'sAHashtagEverDone?


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

pjweaver said:


> I live near Philadelphia... I wear Sox jerseys to Phillies games and and my Giants colors to Eagles games. I even married and Eagles season ticket holder. Luckily for me my blood matches both of my teams colors.
> 
> #APositiveWins #BradyCheated #What'sAHashtagEverDone?


----------



## Aerin75

I just heard it was 108 in St. Louis yesterday.  And I just subjected my kid to that by sending her there for the week!  Oh well, she's 12.  She's young enough to still be able to deal with it....


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Aerin75 said:


> I just heard it was 108 in St. Louis yesterday.  And I just subjected my kid to that by sending her there for the week!  Oh well, she's 12.  *She's young enough to still be able to deal with it....*


----------



## PK Disney Dork

I don't know how I am only just now finding this thread!  Anywho I hope everyone is having a great day! 

It's hotter than twelve hells here in Nashville and I have three different shows to work on today...all in all a great day!


----------



## NC Belle

Announcing the arrival of our new girl!!!  Oreo/Oreo cookie.... need to work on her going back to that name---she was at another family who returned her after 4 months.

born estimated 11/11/2016
plott hound/greyhound/maybe lab mixed---no DNA done yet

She's brindle coloring with a lot of black and white and maybe some spots that can be classified as a hidden Mickey.
We are "test driving" her for a couple of days before signing and doling out the $.  We must be crazy because we may move soon and trying to behave budgetwise.  This girl loves to walk which is what we need to do anyway to lose the pounds.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

NC Belle said:


> Announcing the arrival of our new girl!!!  Oreo/Oreo cookie.... need to work on her going back to that name---she was at another family who returned her after 4 months.
> 
> born estimated 11/11/2016
> plott hound/greyhound/maybe lab mixed---no DNA done yet
> 
> She's brindle coloring with a lot of black and white and maybe some spots that can be classified as a hidden Mickey.
> We are "test driving" her for a couple of days before signing and doling out the $.  We must be crazy because we may move soon and trying to behave budgetwise.  This girl loves to walk which is what we need to do anyway to lose the pounds.


Awwww = congrats - hope it works out, nothing like unconditional animal love!  You're not crazy at all - never "the right time" - but when it FEELS right, and you meet each other, and bond, it just IS!


----------



## Eoywin

Congrats NC Belle!! 

It's been super hot and humid here, I'm so ready for it to be fall.


----------



## softball chick

NC Belle said:


> Announcing the arrival of our new girl!!!  Oreo/Oreo cookie.... need to work on her going back to that name---she was at another family who returned her after 4 months.
> 
> born estimated 11/11/2016
> plott hound/greyhound/maybe lab mixed---no DNA done yet
> 
> She's brindle coloring with a lot of black and white and maybe some spots that can be classified as a hidden Mickey.
> We are "test driving" her for a couple of days before signing and doling out the $.  We must be crazy because we may move soon and trying to behave budgetwise.  This girl loves to walk which is what we need to do anyway to lose the pounds.



Aww Congrats! A new dog is always amazing!


----------



## Aerin75

NC Belle said:


> Announcing the arrival of our new girl!!!  Oreo/Oreo cookie.... need to work on her going back to that name---she was at another family who returned her after 4 months.
> 
> born estimated 11/11/2016
> plott hound/greyhound/maybe lab mixed---no DNA done yet
> 
> She's brindle coloring with a lot of black and white and maybe some spots that can be classified as a hidden Mickey.
> We are "test driving" her for a couple of days before signing and doling out the $.  We must be crazy because we may move soon and trying to behave budgetwise.  This girl loves to walk which is what we need to do anyway to lose the pounds.


Congrats on the new pup!  (Doesn't matter how big they are; they're still puppies to me. )


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Aerin75 said:


> Congrats on the new pup!  (Doesn't matter how big they are; they're still puppies to me. )


I agree - I call them all "babies", 'cause they're all precious to me.


----------



## superme80

Aw!!! Congrats on the new puppy!!! We are still unpacking and cleaning out the old house.


----------



## Aerin75

My sister-in-law called yesterday- she was at an estate sale and ran across a bowl of Disney pins.  She wanted to know if she should grab some for me.  I restrained myself I assure you. 
When she got home we talked, and she explained how chock full of Disney stuff the place was.  We talking 10+ Dooney and Bourke bags, lots of mugs , etc.

Disneyholic AND sort of hoarder.  I'm so glad I wasn't there.  I'd have been hard pressed not to go broke!


----------



## Eoywin

At a garage sale years ago my husband found me a Haunted Mansion house - it lights up and is very cool. It only cost me $15, I think


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Eoywin said:


> At a garage sale years ago my husband found me a Haunted Mansion house - it lights up and is very cool. It only cost me $15, I think


Sounds awesome!  And I also found some wonderful treasures over the years, when I used to "garage saling" on a Saturday morning.    Miss those days.


----------



## superme80

I have some very sad news. My Disneyland trip had to be cancelled.  We just aren't going to have the old house on the market in enough time. we are still cleaning it out and then the a/c went out. It is just one of those things. So now I am playing with an idea. If I can get most of the airfare saved by December, maybe I should just do a Disney World trip.  We have never been, and the boys will be the perfect age. I haven't run the idea by DH yet ......so we shall see.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> I have some very sad news. My Disneyland trip had to be cancelled.  We just aren't going to have the old house on the market in enough time. we are still cleaning it out and then the a/c went out. It is just one of those things. So now I am playing with an idea. If I can get most of the airfare saved by December, maybe I should just do a Disney World trip.  We have never been, and the boys will be the perfect age. I haven't run the idea by DH yet ......so we shall see.


Sorry about the DL trip, happy about the possible WDW one, and glad you've got the new home to start enjoying, no matter what.


----------



## superme80

SorcererHeidi said:


> Sorry about the DL trip, happy about the possible WDW one, and glad you've got the new home to start enjoying, no matter what.


Thank you. We LOVE our new home. So much more space and we now own property. This is the first time I have lived on anything larger than 1/4 acre. The boys are always wanting to go out and play now!!!!


----------



## Aerin75

superme80 said:


> I have some very sad news. My Disneyland trip had to be cancelled.  We just aren't going to have the old house on the market in enough time. we are still cleaning it out and then the a/c went out. It is just one of those things. So now I am playing with an idea. If I can get most of the airfare saved by December, maybe I should just do a Disney World trip.  We have never been, and the boys will be the perfect age. I haven't run the idea by DH yet ......so we shall see.



That's a bummer, but I hope the Walt Disney World trip comes through!


----------



## Eoywin

superme80 said:


> I have some very sad news. My Disneyland trip had to be cancelled.  We just aren't going to have the old house on the market in enough time. we are still cleaning it out and then the a/c went out. It is just one of those things. So now I am playing with an idea. If I can get most of the airfare saved by December, maybe I should just do a Disney World trip.  We have never been, and the boys will be the perfect age. I haven't run the idea by DH yet ......so we shall see.



Sad  But yay for a new house and possible WDW trip!


----------



## NC Belle

S. -----So sorry for the trip delay/change plans.  (getting rusty at quoting plus lack of straight sleeping...getting up every 2-3 hours for the past week).

We hope to get more serious in cleaning out our house soon---most likely keeping maybe goal of 1/3 to 1/2 of our stuff since its mostly old/well used items.  We are close to figuring which city area/state will be next.  The puppy is adjusting to our yard...she seems to want to walk all around the just under 3/4 acre every couple of hours...sometimes less---not fun at 2 am.  We are thinking it as training for future Disney trips.   The puppy has her first vet visit with us Saturday (hoping to get a harness while in the store area).  She has been to several vets before with her foster mom and also her first adoptive family.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

NC Belle said:


> S. -----So sorry for the trip delay/change plans.  (getting rusty at quoting plus lack of straight sleeping...getting up every 2-3 hours for the past week).
> 
> We hope to get more serious in cleaning out our house soon---most likely keeping maybe goal of 1/3 to 1/2 of our stuff since its mostly old/well used items.  We are close to figuring which city area/state will be next.  The puppy is adjusting to our yard...she seems to want to walk all around the just under 3/4 acre every couple of hours...sometimes less---not fun at 2 am.  We are thinking it as training for future Disney trips.   The puppy has her first vet visit with us Saturday (hoping to get a harness while in the store area).  She has been to several vets before with her foster mom and also her first adoptive family.


Now that shows you're a true animal lover, and loving fur mommy.  Hope she "settles down" soon.  Funny how at both ends of the age spectrum, the "bathroom needs" are always at the max!


----------



## superme80

We have an offer on the house. The house was in DH's name, so he is dealing with all of it. Not sure if we are officially under contract or not. Inspection is tomorrow. DH is getting the last bit out of the garage and trimming the weeds. Plotting a Christmas trip to Disneyland. As much as I would love to do Disney World, I don't think DH is ok with flying with our boys just yet. First trip for there is still tentatively planned for 2021.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> We have an offer on the house. The house was in DH's name, so he is dealing with all of it. Not sure if we are officially under contract or not. Inspection is tomorrow. DH is getting the last bit out of the garage and trimming the weeds. Plotting a Christmas trip to Disneyland. As much as I would love to do Disney World, I don't think DH is ok with flying with our boys just yet. First trip for there is still tentatively planned for 2021.


All sounds busy, but hopeful!!    And by 2021, a lot of stuff should be open.  I"m hoping to be able to make it back by that time.


----------



## NC Belle

Just popping by...the puppy has us busy.  She had a week of gi issues which hopefully resolved (not parasitic...could had been stress and side effect of vaccinations).

We are hoping to get the house on market soon.  The house across from us was not on the market for a day or 2 before being under contract.

No weekend plans except to declutter, yard work, and the usual since dh has to work.  He has been doing a lot of interviews lately so cross your fingers.


----------



## superme80

Hi everyone! I have been trying to spend more time in the real world instead of the virtual world. Not sure I am liking it. DS #3 turned 4 today. He agreed to a Mickey Mouse Clubhouse party, with a Thomas Birthday cake. So here is the birthday boy!!!!!


----------



## Aerin75

Awesome!  Such a cutie!!



superme80 said:


> Hi everyone! I have been trying to spend more time in the real world instead of the virtual world. Not sure I am liking it. DS #3 turned 4 today. He agreed to a Mickey Mouse Clubhouse party, with a Thomas Birthday cake. So here is the birthday boy!!!!! View attachment 274090


----------



## superme80

So nothing set in stone, but I am this close to having a ticker!!!!!  Life has been crazy here. So what do you do when life is to hard emotionally??? You plan a trip to Disneyland!!!!!! If all goes well, we will be leaving on my birthday next year!!!! And I invited my best friend and her family, and my parents!  Hubby is pretty supportive!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> So nothing set in stone, but I am this close to having a ticker!!!!!  Life has been crazy here. So what do you do when life is to hard emotionally??? You plan a trip to Disneyland!!!!!! If all goes well, we will be leaving on my birthday next year!!!! And I invited my best friend and her family, and my parents!  Hubby is pretty supportive!


Hope it all works out for you!!!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

@safetymom  - I know what a big coffee fan you are, and coconut coffee specifically.  I always look forward to your Sunday FB "what's in your cup?" posts, and all the delightful answers.    (By the way - I'm the one that always says "Chock Full 'o Crack - what I call my beloved Chock Full 'o Nuts Upper West Side, which is same as ground French Roast, in Keurig Pod form) with powdered hazelnut creamer".  

Anyway - I am just trying Trader Sam's Coffee, the Sampler Pack, which I just came out with.  The Enchanted Tiki Coconut is delicious, and I thought of you immediately.    Not gaggingly sweet, nice and smooth - a little light in roast for my taste (my Chock is BOLD!), and you have to use a "pod cheater" because they don't make K-cups, but thought I'd mention it to you (and others) who might enjoy trying it, and the others in the sampler pack.  I tried the Matterhorn Fudge Brownie yesterday, and it was also delicious.  And of course, I LOVE the Disney tie-ins!


----------



## disneysteve

SorcererHeidi said:


> you have to use a "pod cheater"


LOL. My wife uses the "fill your own" device because she hates spending so much money on pods. Even the store brand at 30 cents each still costs a lot more than buying ground coffee (or grinding your own). So she uses the "pod cheater" all the time.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

disneysteve said:


> LOL. My wife uses the "fill your own" device because she hates spending so much money on pods. Even the store brand at 30 cents each still costs a lot more than buying ground coffee (or grinding your own). So she uses the "pod cheater" all the time.


True, Steve.  I'm just lazy, and hate the mess.    But you certainly are right.


----------



## superme80

And we are open! My show opened tonight with a fantastic audience!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> And we are open! My show opened tonight with a fantastic audience!


Fantastic, congratulations!  Break a leg!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

@NC Belle - How's the "new" fur baby doing?


----------



## superme80

SorcererHeidi said:


> Fantastic, congratulations!  Break a leg!


Thank you. I am going to need it. My husband and the older 2 boys are coming. Super nervous!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> Thank you. I am going to need it. My husband and the older 2 boys are coming. Super nervous!


You'll nail it, I'm sure.  And you know what?  Most important you have FUN!!


----------



## superme80

SorcererHeidi said:


> You'll nail it, I'm sure.  And you know what?  Most important you have FUN!!


I know I will. Just praying my middle son doesn't yell out, "Hi mom!" when I get on stage. In my last show my sister in law WAVED at me! What is worse is I ALMOST waved back, but didn't!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> I know I will. Just praying my middle son doesn't yell out, "Hi mom!" when I get on stage. In my last show my sister in law WAVED at me! What is worse is I ALMOST waved back, but didn't!


OH - that would be PRECIOUS if he did that!  If I was in the audience, I'd LOVE something like that.  I remember seeing a little boy, YEARS ago, at a ballet school recital, who stood in the front, and waved and "mugged it up" with his family the entire time on stage!  Priceless, and I've obviously never forgotten it!!


----------



## NC Belle

Oreo is doing great.  She is turning 1 this week (est birth date is 11/11).  The past week and half...she developed a liking to sit next to us on the loveseat and occasionally sneak onto the bed.  She had some vet adventures Saturday and a couple of weeks before (some of her booster required a second booster 3 weeks apart).  Last month, dh went with her to get booster shots, they took her in the back...they take off collar and harness.  Well, when he took her outside to do her potty break before going home...she wiggled herself out her collar setup and ran back into Petsmart and did some window shopping before going to the check in counter.  He had found her with her paws up on the high counter (employees were in the back).  
Well, her appointment Saturday was a drop-off one since that is was available at this busy vet office.  There was apparently another dog with the same name, but that other dog's owner went to the vet side instead of the groomers and asked for Oreo.  Well, thankfully he told them right away that our Oreo was not his dog and discovered the error.  The staff did not alert us to this security issue until we paid for her booster shot.  We did not make a big deal of this yet...but, may talk to the head of the vet office Monday about it.  Our girl seems okay, and we think she did not hear them tell the other guy..here's your dog.  We are Oreo's second adoptive family and she finally feels that its safe to call us her pack.  The poor pup has been feeling a bit off tonight.  She had me snuggle with her a couple of hours this early morning before she decide to go back to the bedroom crate.  We did some Star Trek Voyager episodes and you-tube (Disney related).


----------



## NC Belle

My Dad used to make faces at my sister when started to play the clarinet/concerts.  I don't know he did that when I was on stage for various shows/concerts.  I was too focus on what I was doing (clarinet...only 3 years of that, singing,acting, drill team).


----------



## NC Belle

PSA

Learn symptoms of stroke...it can make a difference.
MIL had a mini-stroke this week shortly after her latest overseas European adventure.  Last weekend, she was feeling off thinking it was just jet-lag...called on 10/28 for my birthday...she was in her pjs still at 5pm doing housework...very unusual for her.  I told her if still feels off or get other symptoms to seek help asap.  Nothing until Wed....we called her for another matter...she sounded tired and says that was in for tests.  She was treated and in the hospital for a couple days and only thing that is bothersome to her is weakness in her arm.  Saturday...she is out and decided to go to a party with another friend to celebrate someone's big 100th birthday.  This woman does bounce back fast---however no driving allowed for awhile and has to get some pt.  20 years ago...she went on a week holiday to San Francisco after having her gall bladder out.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

@NC Belle - Glad to hear that your cutie Oreo seems to be doing relatively well - she DEFINITELY is well-loved!    LOL @ the story of her at PetSmart - hey - at least she was polite enough to try and check out/pay for stuff!    Please give her a hug/kiss from me!  

Sorry to hear about our MIL, hope she continues to improve.


----------



## Aerin75

@superme80 - hope the show went great, and break a leg for any other performances!

@NC Belle - congrats on the year with the pup.  Sounds like she's doing great.  Glad your mother-in-law's was mild, considering, and that she's bouncing back fast!  Those are definitely scary.  Thank you for the PSA!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

I've been eyeing this shirt for quite some time (or anything else with my fave purple buddy, but especially liked this,, very Pop Century!).  Finally could not resist the 25% off until 11/12 (Sun.) sale on Shop Disney Parks.  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/store/product/epcot-center-figment-peek-a-boo-tee/18667/

@safetymom - I'm squarely placing the blame on you, and hoping to wear this when I (someday, hopefully) get to meet and hug you.  Also - may I join your Figment Support Group?    Oh - and - neither of us will tell Katie, right?


----------



## NC Belle

We only had Oreo since late July--officially adopted in August.  We first saw her puppy pictures in January, but we were not ready for a new pet.  She was adopted by a family as a way to get a 16 year old girl to be more responsible....they returned Oreo to the foster mom in late May/early June.  We were open to a new pet by then, so after meeting her and going through an approval process...she eventually became ours quickly after a short trial period to make sure she would be a great fit.  She had some health issues which may had been from various medicines/vaccines reacions and stress from changing homes.  
Oreo has been a pretty happy puppy lately.  She is finally comfortable in knowing that she will still be ours even after tearing up papers/old clothes.  She has been more cuddling lately (maybe the fact that we turned off the ceiling fans helped).  She is starting to learn to listen to more commands and obey them faster.  She loves going out just before sunrise when all the roosters in a mile radius (it seems like that) start to crow.  Oreo is starting to pay attention to tv shows and loves it when we have relaxation music with ocean waves playing (helps dh to get into rem sleep in the daytime).

Dh is getting double time Thanksgiving, so I will prep most of the meal ahead of time.  I got some asparagus which he barely likes for my green veg choice (roasting or air fry cook it this week and freeze), sweet potatoes (throwing those in the air fryer ahead of time and reheat), green bean casserole if he makes it (his fmily's recipe), cornbread dressing with sausage (made with Jimmy Dean sausage , onion, chicken broth, various seasonings), main event (not bought turkey yet), and maybe fresh gravy depending on drippings/broth potential.  I may do canned cranberry sauce...done fresh in the past.  Mrs. Smith may do our dessert pie choice or whatever is on sale in the freezer aisle or at the bakery.  We have limited space in the fridge.
We are getting rid of a lot of old stuff and hope to put our house on the market soon.  The houses on our street go fast lately.  We hope to be closer to town (or new city area) soon.  Oreo would like to be near the beach or trails (loves walks and people/nature watching).


----------



## Aerin75

NC Belle said:


> We only had Oreo since late July--officially adopted in August.  We first saw her puppy pictures in January, but we were not ready for a new pet.  She was adopted by a family as a way to get a 16 year old girl to be more responsible....they returned Oreo to the foster mom in late May/early June.  We were open to a new pet by then, so after meeting her and going through an approval process...she eventually became ours quickly after a short trial period to make sure she would be a great fit.  She had some health issues which may had been from various medicines/vaccines reacions and stress from changing homes.
> Oreo has been a pretty happy puppy lately.  She is finally comfortable in knowing that she will still be ours even after tearing up papers/old clothes.  She has been more cuddling lately (maybe the fact that we turned off the ceiling fans helped).  She is starting to learn to listen to more commands and obey them faster.  She loves going out just before sunrise when all the roosters in a mile radius (it seems like that) start to crow.  Oreo is starting to pay attention to tv shows and loves it when we have relaxation music with ocean waves playing (helps dh to get into rem sleep in the daytime).
> 
> Dh is getting double time Thanksgiving, so I will prep most of the meal ahead of time.  I got some asparagus which he barely likes for my green veg choice (roasting or air fry cook it this week and freeze), sweet potatoes (throwing those in the air fryer ahead of time and reheat), green bean casserole if he makes it (his fmily's recipe), cornbread dressing with sausage (made with Jimmy Dean sausage , onion, chicken broth, various seasonings), main event (not bought turkey yet), and maybe fresh gravy depending on drippings/broth potential.  I may do canned cranberry sauce...done fresh in the past.  Mrs. Smith may do our dessert pie choice or whatever is on sale in the freezer aisle or at the bakery.  We have limited space in the fridge.
> We are getting rid of a lot of old stuff and hope to put our house on the market soon.  The houses on our street go fast lately.  We hope to be closer to town (or new city area) soon.  Oreo would like to be near the beach or trails (loves walks and people/nature watching).


My mouth is watering!
I'm so glad Oreo came to live with you.  I can tell you belong to each other just from your description.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Wondering how many others are considering/definitely planning to see Coco?  As ticket prices (and refreshments) rise, I've been much for selective over the years in planning what I want to see (used to see all things Disney).

For the longest time, I thought I had no interest in this movie, but as I see more and more trailers, hear more about, I find myself becoming more and more interested.

Anybody else?


----------



## Aerin75

SorcererHeidi said:


> Wondering how many others are considering/definitely planning to see Coco?  As ticket prices (and refreshments) rise, I've been much for selective over the years in planning what I want to see (used to see all things Disney).
> 
> For the longest time, I thought I had no interest in this movie, but as I see more and more trailers, hear more about, I find myself becoming more and more interested.
> 
> Anybody else?


I imagine we'll be seeing it, but I'll probably catch it early on a Sunday when the tickets at my closest theater are $5.  That's as much out of convenience as anything else.


----------



## KingLlama

“Coco” is great. So great.

On the other hand, the “Frozen” short that plays beforehand is TERRIBLE.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

KingLlama said:


> “Coco” is great. So great.
> 
> On the other hand, the “Frozen” short that plays beforehand is TERRIBLE.


Thinking of seeing CoCo next week.  As I posted above, I originally had no interest in seeing this.  But the more trailers/commercials I see for it, the more intrigued I am, and glad to hear you recommend.  Frozen - NEVER!!  It's like Duffy to me......hmmm......maybe Do Ya Wanna Freeze a Duffy??


----------



## superme80

Hopefully taking the older 2 tomorrow. If not, sometime next week.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

KingLlama said:


> “Coco” is great. So great.
> 
> On the other hand, the “Frozen” short that plays beforehand is TERRIBLE.



Disagree 100%.

I saw it today. I loved the short and actually think it could be fleshed out into a movie on its own. The music is heartwarming too. Olaf’s character had more substance in the short and adults were laughing left and right at his jokes in the theater. Great storyline about holiday traditions and family.

I like Coco a lot but thought it was a little slow at points. Still enjoyed it quite a bit.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

I loved Coco.  Saw it at an AMC premier in Downtown Disney last week, and then saw it again with my kids at the El Capitán theater in Hollywood yesterday.  I thought I wouldn't cry yesterday since I knew the story - didn't help - still cried.

I also enjoyed Olaf's Frozen Adventure.  I loved when he was getting traditions and the song he sang for that whole scene.


----------



## KingLlama

*NikkiBell* said:


> Disagree 100%.



Mods, please ban.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Okay - so unexpectedly saw Coco last night.  I will have some unpopular opinions, I'm sure, and that's okay - this is the place to have our own rationally stated opinions, right?  Sorry if I hurt anybody's feelings, I'm definitely always open to hearing other's opinions here.

If I had liked it well enough, I was planning to see it again next Tuesday.  I did not like it enough.

First of all, I thought the Frozen "short" beforehand was WAAAAAY too long and involved to be a short, preview, trailer, anything of that sort.  The person I was with (who didn't know anything about Frozen, or Coco beforehand, so had no preconceived notions or prejudices) kept asking me "Is this the movie - I thought you told me the movie was about the Day of the Dead, and skeletons and stuff, and all I see is winter time stuff".  He also stated several times he was confused about what was going on, because while there was a LOT of storyline and details, there were also quite a few "references" to Frozen, which he had not seen.  (Like the gloves in the Christmas box - he had no idea what those were for/what the meaning was).  As you all probably know, I thought Frozen was just "meh", and I am at the gagging point with the oversaturation, but I tried to put those feelings aside as much as I could.  I did like some of the songs, or snatches of songs, in this, thought Olaf and Sven were cute, but again - it went on WAAAAY to long, so started annoying me, instead of keeping me lightly entertained before the main feature.

Coco itself - it was okay, but for me - was not a "must see again, must tell others abut it".  I felt about this the same way I did about Frozen, basically,.  I did think they story and culture were thoroughly and thoughtfully portrayed - WAY overly portrayed, again, IMHO.  Felt like I was being beaten over the head with it after awhile, started getting annoyed, and saying internally "I get it, I GOT it - let's MOVE ON!".  I thought the animation was incredible, especially the faces, and the lit up town was BEAUTIFUL - I actually said that I'd love a print like that.  My friend basically felt the same way I did, was annoyed it dragged on so long, and said he would have taken a nap if he knew it would aimlessly drag on so long.  He actually told me he wished we hadn't spent the expensive money on the movie, and didn't even feel it was worth a RedBox rental.  Have to agree on the movie itself, I wouldn't have felt as "ripped off" if I had gotten it RedBox.  I will say in closing it did teach me about the meaning/importance of flowers (especially marigolds, apparently) in the celebrations, and what an ofrenda is, didn't know that either.  Since I love learning about other cultures, and beliefs, I am grateful for that.

Just my ha'penny's worth of opinion.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

KingLlama said:


> Mods, please ban.



Ban you? Well, if you insist...


----------



## SorcererHeidi

*NikkiBell* said:


> Ban you? Well, if you insist...


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

*NikkiBell* said:


> Ban you? Well, if you insist...


----------



## KingLlama

*NikkiBell* said:


> Ban you? Well, if you insist...



Eh, go ahead and do it. Would help me be more productive elsewhere.


----------



## superme80

Plans for Coco fell through. Good-bye plans, Hello Stomach Bug. Bleh!


----------



## 1Grumpy9

Hey everyone...I have been a little MIA lately on the boards because things have been crazy here at work.  I have also taken on a little more responsibility with my hockey team's booster club.  I am already the secretary, but now I am the webmaster.  The website needed a new look and trying to figure out how to get it changed around was quite a task.

I went on my first cruise in Sept. (although I thought we weren't going to go to Bermuda because of Irma).  Irma stayed away and I had a wonderful first cruise and had a wonderful time in Bermuda!!  I am ready to go on another cruise, but there are some other vacation plans on the burner before I go on another cruise.

My friends and I are going to Disneyland next September for a week.  I cannot wait as it will be our first time there.  We are starting to get plans together on where to stay and get our dates settled.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> Plans for Coco fell through. Good-bye plans, Hello Stomach Bug. Bleh!


Yuck!  Feel better soon, @superme80 ! !


----------



## superme80

SorcererHeidi said:


> Yuck!  Feel better soon, @superme80 ! !


Thank you! Kids are doing much better, but I caught their cold.  At least it is before Christmas!


----------



## Eoywin

Wow, this thread hasn't been used in a few months!

I just came to post that I was really surprised that no-one on the last podcast / vlog had ever heard of A Wrinkle in Time. It's on of my childhood favorites and I'm really looking forward to the movie! I wonder if it makes enough money if they will make the other books into movies.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Eoywin said:


> Wow, this thread hasn't been used in a few months!
> 
> I just came to post that I was really surprised that no-one on the last podcast / vlog had ever heard of A Wrinkle in Time. It's on of my childhood favorites and I'm really looking forward to the movie! I wonder if it makes enough money if they will make the other books into movies.


@Eoywin - Good hearing from you, it's been awhile.  The title of the movie sounds vaguely familiar to me from my childhood (as a book, as you said), but I really can't say for sure.  I've seen the trailers, and really unsure if I'll go see it in theaters, or not, movies being so expensive these days.  I should have seen Greatest Showman - had the chance, didn't (mainly because I really hadn't heard anything about it), and now everybody's RAVING about it!  Hope you enjoy Wrinkle in Time when it comes out, and it will bring back some good memories for you.


----------



## Eoywin

I just got a MoviePass card - I can see a 2D movie every day for about $10 a month. I love the movies so I foresee seeing A Wrinkle in Time a lot. I'm planning on taking my 9 year old daughter to see it too - she recently borrowed my copy of the book to read.

The Greatest Showman was great! My whole family went to see that over Christmas break


----------



## disneysteve

I kinda sorta knew A Wrinkle In Time just by the name but knew nothing about it. I never read the book and didn't know the story. The movie sounds kind of neat but I don't plan to see in in the theater. We rarely go to movies. We did see The Greatest Showman and that was phenomenal!


----------



## KingLlama

I thought "The Greatest Showman" was really good when I saw it over the weekend, and now that I can't get the soundtrack out of my head, I'm gonna upgrade it to "outstanding".

Then again, "La La Land" is one of my five favorite movies of all time, so I'm not really surprised at how much I liked it.

"TGS" dragged a bit between musical numbers, but the music is so good that it more than made up for it.

And Hugh Jackman can do absolutely anything. I hate him.


----------



## Eoywin

I really want to get the soundtrack to the Greatest Showman.

I never saw LaLaLand


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Just saw Greatest Showman today., and I MUST agree with Pete, and many others here who have said "You MUST go see this!!!".  This should DEFINITELY win some type of multiple awards, and I spent the whole time thinking "This would be PERFECT for Broadway!".  Thoroughly enjoyed it, and now have "This is Me" running through my head like a battle cry (if I can stop that salty stuff from coming out my eye holes long enough.    It just SO strikes a deep, personal cord with me!!!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

KingLlama said:


> And Hugh Jackman can do absolutely anything. I hate him.


 
OMG, he was SOOOOOOOOO over the top in this! ETA - In a phenomenally GOOD way - felt like I wanted to qualify.    I. Can't. Even.


----------



## Eoywin

I got the soundtrack to the Greatest Showman - it's been on a loop all day. My daughter's favorite song is "Rewrite the Stars"


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Friend just informed me "This is Me" won a Golden Globe for Best Original Song.  WAY cool, and MUCH deserved (as I said above).  I actually watched the Globes - usually not a big awards show fan - but since I really had no plans to see this at that time, went totally over my head.


----------



## Eoywin

SorcererHeidi said:


> Friend just informed me "This is Me" won a Golden Globe for Best Original Song.  WAY cool, and MUCH deserved (as I said above).  I actually watched the Globes - usually not a big awards show fan - but since I really had no plans to see this at that time, went totally over my head.



Very cool! I don't generally watch award shows anymore - partly because we cut the cord many years ago. I'm not sure if I could even have a way to watch the award shows. Maybe next year I'll want to see the Golden Globes and Oscars since I have a MoviePass card so I can see all the movies.


----------



## KingLlama

Randoms to keep this thread moving....

-Hit the sack early last night, so I missed the premiere of "The Assassination of Gianni Versace", a show I've been highly anticipating. That whole case(Versace's murder by Andrew Cunanan) has fascinated me ever since it happened 20 years ago. Can't wait to see what they do in telling the story.

-WDW in three months. It'll be my first trip in over three years. Can't wait to see what's changed, can't wait to hit up the Flower/Garden Festival, and can't wait to run my first-ever half marathon while I'm there.

-With that, I'm back in full-blown DIS mode. I always watch all their content leading up to trips, but honestly, when I don't have a trip on the horizon, I tend to only listen to the Tuesday show, and even then I usually catch it a few days later during my weekly long run. Tons of great videos being put out right now, and their mini-sodes are really helpful as I try to determine my plans.

-If you interrupt the Hall of Presidents show because you don't like the President, you are a straight-up loser. And I didn't even vote for him. But yeah, you're a loser.

-I'm perpetually on a mid-90's hip-hop/R&B kick. Just knowing what I know about the other posters on this board, I'm probably the only one. New Edition, Janet Jackson, Bell Biv Devoe, Keith Sweat, gimme all of it. My afternoon playlist is impeccable.

-That reminds me....what I always loved best about this board(and about the DIS community in general) is that the people/posters I *know* from here could not be a more diverse bunch. Gender, location, occupation, political views, interests, sexual orientation, religion, etc.....vastly diverse, and yet the one common thread that ties it all together is a company that was started with a cartoon mouse. 

God bless you, Walt Disney.

Out.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

KingLlama said:


> @KingLlama
> 
> -WDW in three months. It'll be my first trip in over three years. Can't wait to see what's changed, can't wait to hit up the Flower/Garden Festival, and can't wait to run my first-ever half marathon while I'm there.
> 
> Wow - so psyched for you, and proud of you - that's awesome!
> 
> -I'm perpetually on a mid-90's hip-hop/R&B kick. Just knowing what I know about the other posters on this board, I'm probably the only one. New Edition, Janet Jackson, Bell Biv Devoe, Keith Sweat, gimme all of it.
> 
> Not at all!  One of my favorite genres is just this type of music!  Love the above artists, plus Phyllis Hyman, Angela Bofill, Switch, SWV, the Isley Brothers, Teddy Pendergrass, even 98 Degrees/NSync/Boyz to Men, etc. and many, many more!  And I always feel like the "alone" one in my musical tastes!  We would have MUCH to talk about if we ever met!!    Just enjoyed very much watching the multi part Back Story of New Edition that was on one of the channels on a long Sunday afternoon recently.  That was followed by the Whitney Houston Story.  Epic afternoon.  LOL/QUOTE]


----------



## SorcererHeidi

I always mess up the "multi quote" thing.  Sorry.  My home WiFi network/printer think I'm a tech idiot today too.  Happy times.


----------



## Eoywin

I'm the same - I don't watch or post on the Dis much during the barren times when I don't have a trip planned. I'm really looking forward to going in December.

And I totally agree about the Hall of Presidents - he's a President so he goes in. I don't think I've ever gone to the Hall of Presidents though - not even when I was a kid


----------



## disneysteve

Llama, great post. Good luck with the race. I didn't know you were a runner. We were just there during Marathon week but not as participants. I did decide that I need to start working towards doing some longer runs. I've only done 5Ks so far. I'm going to look around for a 10K this spring and aim for that.

I totally agree about HoP. We actually did go and see the new show last week. I think they did a nice job with it. I don't think I like it as much as the previous one but that could just be nostalgia talking. The new video quality is excellent though. The upgrades were worth the wait. And no morons disrupted the show when we saw it thankfully.


----------



## WDW_Ding

KingLlama said:


> -If you interrupt the Hall of Presidents show because you don't like the President, you are a straight-up loser. And I didn't even vote for him. But yeah, you're a loser.



Too true.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Saw Greatest Showman, happily, for the 2nd time today, and I'd see it again, for a 3rd.    No - don't like it at all.    Seriously - cried and "chair danced" twice as much/hard, touched just the same, saw lots of stuff this time I didn't see the first.


----------



## MomOfDisneyPrincess

I saw Greatest Showman last week with friends.  We all loved it.  The first thing I said when I left the theater was, "We have to buy the soundtrack!"  My DD11 said, "We have to buy that movie!"  So, yeah, great movie!


----------



## NC Belle

I don't know when we go to the movies for now---got to replace some things like my comforter that our pup decide to remove half of its fluff.  She has been a challenge on chewing fluffy items and paper.  I was planning to take advantage of sales anyway, but not this soon.  We did go see The Last Jedi last month as a Christmas gift to each other.

MIL and her #3 son is on a church trip to various holy sites in Israel this week and BIL got a tattoo today while over there---his wife didn't know this until he posted the photo.  A family friend asked if MIL got one too---she chickened out.  This trip starts her 80th birthday celebration early (her big day is next month).  I thinking of looking for a temp. tattoo for DH for his quick surprise trip for part of a birthday gift (I'm staying home for now with the dog...its the 4 brothers together for a special meal).


----------



## Alicenwonderment

KingLlama said:


> Randoms to keep this thread moving....
> 
> -Hit the sack early last night, so I missed the premiere of "The Assassination of Gianni Versace", a show I've been highly anticipating. That whole case(Versace's murder by Andrew Cunanan) has fascinated me ever since it happened 20 years ago. Can't wait to see what they do in telling the story.
> 
> -WDW in three months. It'll be my first trip in over three years. Can't wait to see what's changed, can't wait to hit up the Flower/Garden Festival, and can't wait to run my first-ever half marathon while I'm there.
> 
> -With that, I'm back in full-blown DIS mode. I always watch all their content leading up to trips, but honestly, when I don't have a trip on the horizon, I tend to only listen to the Tuesday show, and even then I usually catch it a few days later during my weekly long run. Tons of great videos being put out right now, and their mini-sodes are really helpful as I try to determine my plans.
> 
> -If you interrupt the Hall of Presidents show because you don't like the President, you are a straight-up loser. And I didn't even vote for him. But yeah, you're a loser.
> 
> -I'm perpetually on a mid-90's hip-hop/R&B kick. Just knowing what I know about the other posters on this board, I'm probably the only one. New Edition, Janet Jackson, Bell Biv Devoe, Keith Sweat, gimme all of it. My afternoon playlist is impeccable.
> 
> -That reminds me....what I always loved best about this board(and about the DIS community in general) is that the people/posters I *know* from here could not be a more diverse bunch. Gender, location, occupation, political views, interests, sexual orientation, religion, etc.....vastly diverse, and yet the one common thread that ties it all together is a company that was started with a cartoon mouse.
> 
> God bless you, Walt Disney.
> 
> Out.


It is fun to have you on the boards. Your responses give me a good laugh. I hope you have a great trip to WDW. I'd admit I am a bit jealous. I haven't been since 2000. From what I have heard from others I'm not sure I'll recognize the place. I can't wait to go back but I want to convince my sisters and their kids to come with me. I could go by myself but it wouldn't be as fun as watching the kids faces throughout the day.

I'm impressed that you are doing the half marathon. I'm not sure I could do that. 

So you mentioned the music you like but my mid-90s music included Tori Amos, Jewel, Indigo Girls, Wallflowers, Cranberries, and Sheryl Crow. In fact during my first CP 97 the WallFlower always was played in the tunnel. Every Day is a Winding Road was always playing in the van to work.  I actually bought a Cranberries cd a few weeks before Christmas. 

What do you think of the UK basketball game tonight? Ugh!! I don't think they are that good this year but I still wore my UK shirt.


----------



## Hamptonite

SorcererHeidi said:


> Saw Greatest Showman, happily, for the 2nd time today, and I'd see it again, for a 3rd.    No - don't like it at all.    Seriously - cried and "chair danced" twice as much/hard, touched just the same, saw lots of stuff this time I didn't see the first.



Yeah it's great!!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

I may, or may not, have seen it for the 3rd time.   And I may, or may not, have to go on IASW to get that soundtrack outta my head!!


----------



## Eoywin

So, I've been sick with a migraine all weekend. I have chronic migraines but this one is bad. I'm trying to work right now and my head is just throbbing. 

I didn't see any movies this weekend because of it  I did teach Sunday School alone for the first time (my co-teacher was sick) and helped with my daughter's Girl Scout troop cookie booth.


----------



## disneysteve

Eoywin said:


> So, I've been sick with a migraine all weekend. I have chronic migraines but this one is bad. I'm trying to work right now and my head is just throbbing.


I hope you feel better soon. I don't suffer from migraines thankfully but I have plenty of patients who do so I know how miserable it makes them.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Eoywin said:


> So, I've been sick with a migraine all weekend. I have chronic migraines but this one is bad. I'm trying to work right now and my head is just throbbing.
> 
> I didn't see any movies this weekend because of it  I did teach Sunday School alone for the first time (my co-teacher was sick) and helped with my daughter's Girl Scout troop cookie booth.


Used to suffer from them in my late teens/early 20's, so I LITERALLY can feel your pain.  Feel better SOON!!!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

SorcererHeidi said:


> Friend just informed me "This is Me" won a Golden Globe for Best Original Song.  WAY cool, and MUCH deserved (as I said above).  I actually watched the Globes - usually not a big awards show fan - but since I really had no plans to see this at that time, went totally over my head.


Now it's gotten an Oscar Nom!  

Seriously thinking of sharing a short email expressing my personal, cathartic identification with this song, and how emotional it's gotten me every time I've heard it, with the performer, and maybe some others connected with the film.  I would hope it might get through to 1 of them, maybe.  Even if not, I feel like maybe I'd want to "put it out there" how profoundly it's persohally touched me.    In life, as I've gotten older, I've learned - even if the intended "recipient" doesn't receive/read/hear/understand/do anything with/acknowledge your message, and it never changes a thing - sometimes - just sometimes - it's enough for you just to be able to VOICE it!


----------



## Eoywin

Thanks everyone - I am not feeling better at all though I got my neurologist to call something in for me that hopefully will help.

Tonight I was just tired, in pain and depressed so my daughter told me that all I had to do to feel better was to watch my favorite show, The Dis Unplugged weekly show  She is very sweet!


----------



## superme80

OMG I am dying! We are on a mini vacation in Santa Cruz and my kids are watching tv. We do not have regular tv, so this is a new experience. They are frustrated they can't pause the movie and they thought a random commercial channel took over their movie.  Welcome to the real world kiddos!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> OMG I am dying! We are on a mini vacation in Santa Cruz and my kids are watching tv. We do not have regular tv, so this is a new experience. They are frustrated they can't pause the movie and they thought a random commercial channel took over their movie.  Welcome to the real world kiddos!


That was like my nephew, years ago, asking me how a rotary phone worked, and had NO IDEA what a phone booth was - could NOT understand being enclosed in a small glass "room" where everybody could see you, while talking on the phone!!!


----------



## superme80

SorcererHeidi said:


> That was like my nephew, years ago, asking me how a rotary phone worked, and had NO IDEA what a phone booth was - could NOT understand being enclosed in a small glass "room" where everybody could see you, while talking on the phone!!!


----------



## Eoywin

superme80 said:


> OMG I am dying! We are on a mini vacation in Santa Cruz and my kids are watching tv. We do not have regular tv, so this is a new experience. They are frustrated they can't pause the movie and they thought a random commercial channel took over their movie.  Welcome to the real world kiddos!



That is so funny!


----------



## Eoywin

And finally, finally my migraine has left me - I started feeling more like myself last night!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Eoywin said:


> And finally, finally my migraine has left me - I started feeling more like myself last night!


----------



## superme80

Eoywin said:


> And finally, finally my migraine has left me - I started feeling more like myself last night!


 So happy to hear that.

My 7 year old informed me at breakfast that he is moving to Santa Cruz one day.


----------



## superme80

And our trip to Disneyland is BOOKED!!!!!!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> And our trip to Disneyland is BOOKED!!!!!!


Awesome, good for you!!


----------



## 1Grumpy9

superme80 said:


> And our trip to Disneyland is BOOKED!!!!!!



That is awesome!!  My friends and I are working on booking our first ever trip to Disneyland.  I can't wait until we can book and I can be excited like you!!


----------



## Eoywin

superme80 said:


> And our trip to Disneyland is BOOKED!!!!!!



Ooooh! Have fun! One day I'll make it to Disneyland


----------



## superme80

Eoywin said:


> Ooooh! Have fun! One day I'll make it to Disneyland


That's what I say about Disney World. I live an 8 hour drive from Disneyland, but across the country from Disney World. One day!!!!!


----------



## hertamaniac

Love both Disneyland (I snuck out 2X to visit on "business") and WDW (local).


----------



## Eoywin

I've never been further west than New Mexico (or Arizona - whichever is further west) - I want to get to CA in general one day. But, for now, I'm glad that WDW is in driving distance. I save a lot of money by driving and then there is more room for souvenirs


----------



## Chandler Bing

I SWORE to my husband, that I was done buying Disney themed clothes for my May trip. That was until I had a look at the Dis Unplugged store... I managed to restrict myself just to the Connecting with Walt and Happy to be Here T-shirts, but now I have to watch the mail to hide them from OH


----------



## Eoywin

I officially booked my December trip this week! So excited! I can't wait to see Disney for Christmas.

I did go the week between Christmas and New Years when I was a teenager in 1993. We stayed offsite and things were different then of course.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Eoywin said:


> I officially booked my December trip this week! So excited! I can't wait to see Disney for Christmas.
> 
> I did go the week between Christmas and New Years when I was a teenager in 1993. We stayed offsite and things were different then of course.


@Eoywin  - WDW in December is awesome, one of my fave times to be there!  You must try and set aside at least a day (or two is even better, if you can!) to tour the resorts, and see the Christmas decorations!


----------



## Eoywin

SorcererHeidi said:


> @Eoywin  - WDW in December is awesome, one of my fave times to be there!  You must try and set aside at least a day (or two is even better, if you can!) to tour the resorts, and see the Christmas decorations!



We are only going to be there for 5 days so I'm not sure if we'll get to the resorts - I'd like to see the Gingerbread House, if possible.


----------



## NC Belle

I love WDW anytime of the year---did December a couple of times---once Christmas Eve (dinner at Citricos)/half of Christmas Day 2010 until 3pm--would had stayed longer, but we had over an hour drive for family Christmas dinner in Tampa before our holiday cruise.  
I hope to get a Disney fix...might be a short solo trip due to budget/time and I am considering inviting on of my cousins to go with me.  DH is going on a solo trip in a few weeks up to surprise his mom for her 80th birthday (its 4 brothers get together to celebrate).  

I hope Sir Walter Raleigh and we get our Spring early.


----------



## Eoywin

I've, so far, only experienced Disney in the summer, at Christmas and then all my adult trips have been in September / October. I'm looking forward to experiencing something other than Disney in Autumn.


----------



## NC Belle

Poor Dh's dental visit had him there from 730pm till past midnight....his infected tooth had long roots and I guess it took a bit to place the screw in its place or something (watching the phrasing here). He did not get home until about 1 am (he got Sheetz, a gas station, takeout for late dinner).  So, we are taking it easy this weekend...with his dental pains and my neck/shoulder pain.  I planning to watch sports this weekend between the Winter Games and NASCAR.  I think I have to see when to watch Tonga competes in the games.


----------



## Eoywin

Have a good weekend, NC Belle! I hope you can take it very easy!

Tomorrow I get to be outside in the rain helping with a cookie booth for my daughter's Girl Scout troop


----------



## Eoywin

Work is extremely slow (I do tier one tech support for an ISP - I get to work from home in my pj's) and I'm sleepy, so I've been cruising around the boards.

How is everyone else today?


----------



## Irish_Mike

Super excited to say I've been accepted for a second college program at WDW!

Now to actually graduate first...


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Irish_Mike said:


> Super excited to say I've been accepted for a second college program at WDW!
> 
> Now to actually graduate first...


That's so awesome - congratulations, @Irish_Mike - on both the CP, AND the graduation!!


----------



## Eoywin

Irish_Mike said:


> Super excited to say I've been accepted for a second college program at WDW!
> 
> Now to actually graduate first...



Big congrats!!!


----------



## superme80

OMG Black Panther was everything! Go see it!!!!!


----------



## Aerin75

superme80 said:


> OMG Black Panther was everything! Go see it!!!!!


It was!  My kiddo was especially thrilled that the guys kept getting shown up by the ladies.


----------



## Aerin75

We also had a new addition to our family this weekend.  Murphy the min pin.  He went right to his safe place when we got him home and got the crate set up, but he didn't calm down enough for a decent picture yesterday.  Hoping for better luck today.
(Not to mention cleaning up from my paperwork project since I hadn't originally gone into this weekend looking for a pet!)


----------



## superme80

Can't wait to see more pics. We are pretty sure our mutt has some mini pin in her. She is calming down at bit at 18 months now.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Aerin75 said:


> We also had a new addition to our family this weekend.  Murphy the min pin.  He went right to his safe place when we got him home and got the crate set up, but he didn't calm down enough for a decent picture yesterday.  Hoping for better luck today.
> (Not to mention cleaning up from my paperwork project since I hadn't originally gone into this weekend looking for a pet!)
> 
> View attachment 303419


Awwwwww - Plenty of hugs and kisses on his cute-looking baby face from me, please!!!   

(No - I don't like dogs AT ALL!)


----------



## NC Belle

Congrats to Irish_Mike!  

 Aerin75, Congrats to the new edition!


----------



## superme80

IT SNOWED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eoywin

superme80 said:


> OMG Black Panther was everything! Go see it!!!!!



My daughter and I saw it on Friday - so much love!! I want to go see it again


----------



## superme80

Eoywin said:


> My daughter and I saw it on Friday - so much love!! I want to go see it again


I now have a huge crush on Michael B Jordan. Dang he is hot!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Thanx to @DisneyKevin talking about it on today's show, my DVR is SET to record Ellen tomorrow, Keala Settle is performing "This is Me" from Greatest Showman.  Along with DVR, have my tissues ready, honey!


----------



## KC Mouse

We are sitting around the house due to an ice storm that has shut everything down.  No school so planning my Disneyland vacation.


----------



## KingLlama

Is this thing on?


----------



## Aerin75

KingLlama said:


> Is this thing on?


Where else would we be? 



KC Mouse said:


> We are sitting around the house due to an ice storm that has shut everything down.  No school so planning my Disneyland vacation.


Is there a better activity to beat back the cold?


----------



## Dee McGee

Don't know if this question's been asked before, but I was wondering where Pete got his tagline "Stay out of the damn lakes."?


----------



## rteetz

Dee McGee said:


> Don't know if this question's been asked before, but I was wondering where Pete got his tagline "Stay out of the damn lakes."?


Its from the days of when people would swim in the lakes at WDW. Florida fresh water is not exactly safe to swim in. From bad bacteria in the water to alligators. It is best people stay out of the lakes.


----------



## Dee McGee

rteetz said:


> Its from the days of when people would swim in the lakes at WDW. Florida fresh water is not exactly safe to swim in. From bad bacteria in the water to alligators. It is best people stay out of the lakes.



Literally just found the thread for Stay Out of the Damn Lakes right after I posted thsi question. Sounds like a classic Pete rant to me. Makes perfect sense!


----------



## NC Belle

Got a question for those flown recently....

Are there restrictions for carry on foods like candy Easter eggs like these (there might be a bet involved):


----------



## SorcererHeidi

NC Belle said:


> Got a question for those flown recently....
> 
> Are there restrictions for carry on foods like candy Easter eggs like these (there might be a bet involved):


Sorry, can't help you with your question......but......now I'm HANGRY!!!!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

SorcererHeidi said:


> Thanx to @DisneyKevin talking about it on today's show, my DVR is SET to record Ellen tomorrow, Keala Settle is performing "This is Me" from Greatest Showman.  Along with DVR, have my tissues ready, honey!


Just finished watching the DVR - ESPECIALLY appreciated the "bigger girl" (who would never be thought of as " dancer type" in closed minds, but she THREW DOWN!!!!!) who was showcased in the dance routine, and allowed to finish with a proud salute with Ms. Settle.  Since the whole message of "This is Me" and wanting and struggling  to be accepted as a bigger person my whole life is what made/makes it resonate so deeply and personally with me, seeing this made me cry even HARDER!


----------



## Eoywin

One of the perks of driving besides being cheaper - I can bring back all the food I want :lol:


----------



## NC Belle

I didn't add the jingle that used to play a lot this time of the year.  I'm not asking him to get crab cake to go from the airport for dinner (short flight). 


I was reading the TSA site and just saw this: 
*https://www.tsa.gov/travel/security-screening/whatcanibring/items/light-saber*
*Light Saber*


*Carry On Bags: *Yes
*Checked Bags: *Yes

Sadly, the technology doesn't currently exist to create a real lightsaber. However, you can pack a toy lightsaber in your carry-on or checked bag. May the force be with you.


----------



## disneysteve

Eoywin said:


> One of the perks of driving besides being cheaper - I can bring back all the food I want :lol:


Lots of perks of driving but yes, being able to pack anything you want and bring back anything you want is certainly nice. No 3-ounce bottles of shampoo to deal with and no TSA agents examining every piece of candy on the way back.


----------



## disneysteve

NC Belle said:


> Light Saber


I despise these things in the parks. They won't let a kid have a little toy gun but they're fine with them going through a crowded park swinging a 3-foot-long hard plastic rod in every direction. I can't tell you how many times I've gotten whacked by a light saber at Disney.


----------



## NC Belle

It is a short solo trip for him (one of his brothers gave him a free companion ticket) to surprise their mother (she is turning 80) and the oldest brother's birthday is the day after their mom's.

I'm thinking a short trip for me somewhere later in the year...maybe somewhere magical.


----------



## NC Belle

He is not asking for help in his packing list.  He will have access to laundry.  I'm being budget friendly though...have plenty of easy meals already in the house (expensive month).


----------



## NC Belle

More from the TSA site:
*Magic 8 Ball*


*Carry On Bags: *No
*Checked Bags: *Yes

For Carry-on bags: We asked the Magic 8 Ball  and it told us…Outlook not so good!

For Checked bags: We asked the Magic 8 Ball and it told us…It is certain!


----------



## Eoywin

disneysteve said:


> Lots of perks of driving but yes, being able to pack anything you want and bring back anything you want is certainly nice. No 3-ounce bottles of shampoo to deal with and no TSA agents examining every piece of candy on the way back.



It's only 9 hours so it's not a bad drive


----------



## ziravan

Is it just me, or does anybody else think that WDW waited until Wed morning to drop the BOG signature bomb so that it’ll be a week before the podcast discusses it? 

Kinda of like political bad news being dumped at 5pm on a Friday?


----------



## Eoywin

ziravan said:


> Is it just me, or does anybody else think that WDW waited until Wed morning to drop the BOG signature bomb so that it’ll be a week before the podcast discusses it?
> 
> Kinda of like political bad news being dumped at 5pm on a Friday?



Doubtful but interesting idea

Besides I'm guessing that people will be talking about it a lot for a while


----------



## disneysteve

Eoywin said:


> It's only 9 hours so it's not a bad drive


17 for us but we still do it every year, sometimes twice a year.


----------



## Eoywin

disneysteve said:


> 17 for us but we still do it every year, sometimes twice a year.



I don't know if I'd be willing to drive that long! I still break my 9 hours up by stopping half way.

But my last trip and our next one have just been me and my daughter because my husband isn't as into Disney as us. I'm not as comfortable driving and it's a long way.

But at least this time I'll have made the drive once already. And last trip home I have myself a slight concussion (I misjudged when I closed the hatch of my SUV and brought it down on my head) but still managed to make the whole 9 hour drive.


----------



## KC Mouse

ziravan said:


> Is it just me, or does anybody else think that WDW waited until Wed morning to drop the BOG signature bomb so that it’ll be a week before the podcast discusses it?
> 
> Kinda of like political bad news being dumped at 5pm on a Friday?


What is BOG?


----------



## rteetz

KC Mouse said:


> What is BOG?


Be Our Guest


----------



## superme80

We got a couple of inches of snow today!!!!


----------



## Eoywin

superme80 said:


> We got a couple of inches of snow today!!!!



You can keep it 

It's been in the 70's here - I love it!


----------



## KingLlama

RANDOMS

-I'm gone for a few weeks, and suddenly there are ads showing up in the threads? I thought being logged in prevented those?

-Didn't get an FOP fastpass for my April trip. Pretty bummed, but got everything else I wanted, so may just do the whole "get in line right before closing" strategy and hope for a 30-minute wait.

-Also, Jiko.

-I've got the travel bug. Cali last summer, WDW this spring, plus a beach trip, but I've got my eye on an East Coast swing this summer, and maybe Iceland in 2019. EEEEK.

-A rainy Friday night....perfect for slumming it on the couch and watching/live-tweeting "Live PD".


----------



## rteetz

KingLlama said:


> -Didn't get an FOP fastpass for my April trip. Pretty bummed, but got everything else I wanted, so may just do the whole "get in line right before closing" strategy and hope for a 30-minute wait.


Keep checking they will release some later usually. AK also extended hours in March so that opened up more times so keep an eye on that.


----------



## KingLlama

Pardon my ignorance, but don't I have to drop my It's A Small Na'avi World FP before I can even see whether an FOP fastpass is available, since they're in the same tier? It struck me that way on the app the other day.


----------



## rteetz

KingLlama said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but don't I have to drop my It's A Small Na'avi World FP before I can even see whether an FOP fastpass is available, since they're in the same tier? It struck me that way on the app the other day.


You can look and see if one is available before dropping it for sure. You go in select modify and don't go through with it if there isn't one available.


----------



## Eoywin

I'm so sick of Girl Scout cookies - I'm one of the leaders of my daughter's troop and we've done a lot of cookie booths in the last month. This weekend we had two - one on Saturday and one on Sunday. It's amazingly tiring just standing outside while the girls sell cookies. Especially in the rain on Sunday.

One more booth this weekend and we are dooooone!


----------



## KingLlama

You might be sick of them, but I would straight up bathe in a tub full of Caramel Delites.


----------



## Aerin75

Eoywin said:


> I'm so sick of Girl Scout cookies - I'm one of the leaders of my daughter's troop and we've done a lot of cookie booths in the last month. This weekend we had two - one on Saturday and one on Sunday. It's amazingly tiring just standing outside while the girls sell cookies. Especially in the rain on Sunday.
> 
> One more booth this weekend and we are dooooone!


Ohhh....I've only seen one booth where I am.  Couldn't get all of my fix there either.  I was lamenting - no one brought an order form to work for me to put in my yearly order!


----------



## Eoywin

I do love Caramel DeLites! But I'm ready to have my weekends back. The cookie booths are 3 hours long so it's a bit of a time suck on the weekends.


----------



## superme80

Honestly do clothes just multiply? I did some of the boy's laundry yesterday, and did the rest today. I'm putting their clothes away and I find MORE clothes in their room, under my couch,and under MY bed! What the heck?????


----------



## KingLlama

Hey gang, I have a random question. I've never left a park for lunch(and returned to that same park). 

Thinking of leaving MK to hit up Captain Cook's at the Poly for lunch. For those of you who have done that, how much time would you allow for that round-trip, meal included? If the meal takes, let's say, 30 minutes, do you think an hour round-trip sounds about right?


----------



## disneysteve

KingLlama said:


> Hey gang, I have a random question. I've never left a park for lunch(and returned to that same park).
> 
> Thinking of leaving MK to hit up Captain Cook's at the Poly for lunch. For those of you who have done that, how much time would you allow for that round-trip, meal included? If the meal takes, let's say, 30 minutes, do you think an hour round-trip sounds about right?


Maybe a bit more. It depends on how good your timing is when you get to the monorail station. You could get there just as a train is pulling up or you could arrive just as one is leaving and have to wait several minutes for the next one. Same on the way back. Plus you need to do the security screen when you leave the Poly. Plus lunch time at Captain Cook's could be busy.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

disneysteve said:


> Maybe a bit more. It depends on how good your timing is when you get to the monorail station. You could get there just as a train is pulling up or you could arrive just as one is leaving and have to wait several minutes for the next one. Same on the way back. Plus you need to do the security screen when you leave the Poly. Plus lunch time at Captain Cook's could be busy.


Personally - I used to set aside at least 2 hours for meals on the monorail loop/return to MK.  Just in case.   Just like I used to allocate a minimum of 1.5 hours to get "to and from" my resort on property to anywhere on property using Disney transportation.  But I'm always early, and a worry wort.


----------



## disneysteve

SorcererHeidi said:


> Personally - I used to set aside at least 2 hours for meals on the monorail loop/return to MK.


I think that's a much safer figure than 1 hour. You could exit MK and find the monorail is down (happens a lot lately) and you need to take a boat instead. Or you could be on the monorail and it could stop for several minutes for clearance. An hour would be cutting it really close and have you rushing through your meal.


----------



## superme80

My poor husband. He was so hoping he would be snowed in this morning.  Alas he had to go to work.   It started snowing on his drive home.   Depending on which weather app you look at we are getting between 6"-1' of snow this weekend. We usually get 2"-4" a year, so very excited.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Congrats to Coco  (and Disney/Pixar), for winning Best Animated Feature.  Also congrats to the songwriters for Song of the Year form Coco, "Remember Me".

I personally bawled like a baby (as I do every time I hear it) at the KILLER performance of "This is Me" from Greatest Showman by Keala Settle.  I usually don't watch the Oscars, but did this year, just to see this song performed.

Hope everybody else that watched enjoyed as well.


----------



## KingLlama

I tried to watch the Oscars. Really, I did. Primarily for Keala Settle.

But here's the thing....the Oscars used to celebrate movies, with causes thrown in.

Now it celebrates causes, with movies thrown in.

Probably an unpopular opinion, but oh well.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

No, Llama - You are EXACTLY right - that is one of the main reasons I stopped watching most awards shows a long time ago.  Sad to be made to feel like that, I think.  And last night I had only seen 2 of the films up for anything anyway (Coco and Showman).  Believe me - I made LIBERAL use of the "mute" button, and did other things to amuse myself during the show, especially since "This is Me" was the LAST of the songs performed, so had to watch MOST of the show to catch it.  Was actually DVR'ing it, was going to fast forward to watch just that, but changed my mind at the last minute.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

Anyone else get anxiety helping family and friends with trips but not when planning your own trips? In 2018, three siblings are doing Disney, the first went off perfectly and they had a completely magical time. Today I have another family, with completely different priorities and travel style, this one little girls on their first Disney trip to Disneyland, little girls who live, eat and chatter about princesses. They planned several things based on my recommendations, and holy bananas as I was driving to work today along the snowy roads I was so nervous as I watched the car radio tick down to rope drop.  They have a daily plan, with a handful of must dos and plenty of time to wander and explore, fun things to do in line, a hotel that's perfect for resort breaks for little ones but...ugh, you never know.
    I will be checking the app all day. I am going to age 5 years from stress before this week is over.  I do not envy travel agents.


----------



## Eoywin

I didn't watch the Oscars but congrats to Coco!

We had a variety show at my church last night as a fundraiser for our youth group.

And I just saw Black Panther for the 3rd time today


----------



## KingLlama

Eoywin said:


> And I just saw Black Panther for the 3rd time today



Three times *TODAY???? *

Your butt must be completely numb.


----------



## Eoywin

KingLlama said:


> Three times *TODAY???? *
> 
> Your butt must be completely numb.


LOL - no, it was my 3rd time overall but I only saw it once today.

When my husband and I were first dating we would see a lot of movies in the theater. Once we did see 3 in one day and my behind didn't like me.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

disneyland_is_magic said:


> Anyone else get anxiety helping family and friends with trips but not when planning your own trips? In 2018, three siblings are doing Disney, the first went off perfectly and they had a completely magical time. Today I have another family, with completely different priorities and travel style, this one little girls on their first Disney trip to Disneyland, little girls who live, eat and chatter about princesses. They planned several things based on my recommendations, and holy bananas as I was driving to work today along the snowy roads I was so nervous as I watched the car radio tick down to rope drop.  They have a daily plan, with a handful of must dos and plenty of time to wander and explore, fun things to do in line, a hotel that's perfect for resort breaks for little ones but...ugh, you never know.
> I will be checking the app all day. I am going to age 5 years from stress before this week is over.  I do not envy travel agents.


For sure, @disneyland_is_magic, I can empathize - BIG hugs!  I have such a wish to make everything "perfect" for others, and to feel like a total and complete failure if they're not, all tied up with my self esteem.  I know that's self defeating, and stupid, and causes me much anxiety, and I'd seriously support/try to soothe anybody else who felt that way/expressed those thoughts, but I never listen to myself!  LOL.  I even stress much more when others travel with me than when I'm by myself - again - want everything to be perfect.  Even things I can't control, like late buses, crowds, or even the weather.  

So - I'll tell you what I won't  listen to myself - they are truly blessed to have had you., and your help.  And despite the fact that things will never be perfect, they will have a magical time, and special memories.  And will hopefully lovingly and gratefully share their "thank you's", pictures., and stories upon their return.

And - oh - yeah - BREATHE!


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

@SorcererHeidi thanks for the kind words, happy to report they came home under a spell of Disney magic and with no doubts it was well worth it.  It was a complete success.


----------



## Eoywin

I'm so very sick of snow


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Eoywin said:


> I'm so very sick of snow


I hear ya.  And even though we didn't get anything much in the way of snow in my area yesterday from Nor'Easter #3, we sure did from the other 2, and now they're talking about #4 on the horizon!


----------



## Eoywin

SorcererHeidi said:


> I hear ya.  And even though we didn't get anything much in the way of snow in my area yesterday from Nor'Easter #3, we sure did from the other 2, and now they're talking about #4 on the horizon!



We didn't get a lot but I live in NC. I had enough snow growing up in Michigan. My birthday is on Monday and I hate snow anywhere near it. Thankfully it should melt but my kid also has no school today because of the dusting.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Eoywin said:


> We didn't get a lot but I live in NC. I had enough snow growing up in Michigan. My birthday is on Monday and I hate snow anywhere near it. Thankfully it should melt but my kid also has no school today because of the dusting.


Hope it will be a happy. healthy,. magical birthday, and will be a great year to come!


----------



## Eoywin

SorcererHeidi said:


> Hope it will be a happy. healthy,. magical birthday, and will be a great year to come!



Thanks


----------



## superme80

I keep hoping we get more snow. I live in Northern California, so snow is only a couple of times a year.


----------



## Eoywin

Well it snowed yesterday and today it's going to be in the 60's

I have quite the migraine from the massive shift in weather.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Eoywin said:


> Well it snowed yesterday and today it's going to be in the 60's
> 
> I have quite the migraine from the massive shift in weather.


Feel better SOON!!


----------



## NC Belle

The last patches of ours was gone  today and we had under 1.5".  Lot of wind today.  News tonight is warning of more cold weather next week...but, knock on wood...no snow or ice.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Yes, thank goodness we here in NE NJ did not get much from Nor'Easter #3 the other day, and they are thankfully currently beginning to downplay #4 early next week.  Fingers crossed.  Have some important medical appointments coming up, and not easy to do with bad weather/public trans/mobility issues.  Oh my.


----------



## NC Belle

*I had to watch the replay **of last night's Cinderella story in basketball.* 
I didn't know that my alma mater was even in the March Madness...so sorry to those whose brackets got broken.  I didn't see it in the alumni e-mails.  
I did almost join a sport in that school---crew, but the early morning hours needed for practice dd not work out with my class schedule and work times.  It is a honors college/university. My sports credit was a summer golf classes at the range and most classes were cancelled due to weather.  The school has track and field teams, baseball, swimming, softball, and of course---lacrosse.


* Happy St. Patrick's Day! *


----------



## Eoywin

I heard about the basketball game - though I usually don't watch basketball! Crazy!

I did fencing in college - that was my sport  It was fun!


----------



## NC Belle

UMBC sites have been crashing a lot since last night's game. I don't lnow if I get to see tomorrow's game yet...might have to get Sling to get the right channel.  The campus has grown a lot since I graduated.  I don't think they have official alumni merch for the wins yet.  I might have MIL buy some items for me when we move (will give her some $ for it...they charge too much for shipping). *#RetrieverNation *
Today's e-mail had all about the team's next game info and a link to donate at the end.
Mascot's name... True Grit... a name that was a result of a contest in the 1960s.


----------



## Eoywin

It's my birthday! I'm old!

Well, I'm 41


----------



## NC Belle

*Happy Birthday!   *

*I hope your day was fun.*

**


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Eoywin said:


> It's my birthday! I'm old!
> 
> Well, I'm 41


Happy, healthy, magical birthday, and year ahead.  
And you're younger tan me, by quite a bit so you ain't hardly old!


----------



## superme80

Eoywin said:


> It's my birthday! I'm old!
> 
> Well, I'm 41


Oh I missed this. Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Eoywin

Thanks everyone  My day was ok - I still had to be a mom and a Girl Scout leader


----------



## KingLlama

Eoywin said:


> Thanks everyone  My day was ok - I still had to be a mom and *a Girl Scout leader*



Okay I don't really have anything interesting to add to the discussion(as usual), but I just want to let everyone know how much I love Caramel Delite cookies(formerly known as Samoas). That is all.

I *told* you it wouldn't be anything interesting.


----------



## disneysteve

KingLlama said:


> I just want to let everyone know how much I love Caramel Delite cookies(formerly known as Samoas). That is all.


Girl Scout cookies aren't quite as good since they switched bakeries. The reason for the 2 different names is that they used to use 2 bakeries. Now they are all made by one but it's not the one that made the better cookies IMO.


----------



## KingLlama

disneysteve said:


> Girl Scout cookies aren't quite as good since they switched bakeries.



Mods, please ban.


----------



## disneysteve

KingLlama said:


> Mods, please ban.


I didn't say they weren't good. I can still inhale a sleeve of Thin Mints with no problem. I just liked the other brand even more.


----------



## KingLlama

disneysteve said:


> I didn't say they weren't good. I can still inhale a sleeve of Thin Mints with no problem. I just liked the other brand even more.



Mods, please let Steve off with a warning instead.


----------



## Eoywin

So there are two bakeries actually so in some parts of the country there are still Samoa's. Who gets what bakery doesn't seem to make any sense. We have the one that has the Caramel Delites, but a friend in Charlotte and GA have the other


----------



## disneysteve

Eoywin said:


> So there are two bakeries actually so in some parts of the country there are still Samoa's. Who gets what bakery doesn't seem to make any sense. We have the one that has the Caramel Delites, but a friend in Charlotte and GA have the other


Ah yes. Your post refreshed my memory. It isn't that they went to one bakery. What happened is that the two councils in this area merged. Ours used the better bakery and the other used the one we don't like as much. After they merged, though, they stuck with the other bakery. So everything in this area now comes from there.


----------



## superme80

I'm a bad mom. I bought my son a Paw Patrol shirt. I can't seem to tell that kid no some times!


----------



## KingLlama

superme80 said:


> I'm a bad mom. I bought my son a Paw Patrol shirt. I can't seem to tell that kid no some times!



The only thing wrong with that is that when I asked you to buy ME a Paw Patrol shirt, you said no.


----------



## disneysteve

superme80 said:


> I'm a bad mom. I bought my son a Paw Patrol shirt. I can't seem to tell that kid no some times!


Are you saying that just because it isn't Disney or is there something about Paw Patrol specifically? My daughter is 22 so I'm not current on today's kid shows. I do still miss watching Arthur, though. That was my favorite when she was young.


----------



## superme80

disneysteve said:


> Are you saying that just because it isn't Disney or is there something about Paw Patrol specifically? My daughter is 22 so I'm not current on today's kid shows. I do still miss watching Arthur, though. That was my favorite when she was young.


It is because Paw Patrol is the stupidest show and he already has too many shirts. But alas, those big blue eyes of his kill me! He also had his first dental appointment and he did really good! Oh and he is my last so...
I loved Arthur. I used to baby-sit a girl who loved Arthur. I even found myself watching it when I was at my house.


----------



## hertamaniac

I only like my coffee in the AM and even then it's only 1 cup, max.  But, today's AM was spent washing the car, polishing the rims with something called Mother's and then read that if the paste doesn't turn black to stop; only it didn't turn black at all after going through all 4 wheels.

Never made it to the gym (which typically results in sitting in a sauna through 3, 15-minutes sessions).  Looked out at the lawn, but it is brown with the only green being the thieves (a.k.a. weeds). Wait, Florida is supposed to be eternally green (weed advertisement).

Watched at least 4 episodes of Bar Rescue and they all are the same; defeated ownership, staff uninspired, berate everyone, champion a few employees and reconciliation.  Why do I find it so entertaining? Oh yeah...I lived that life in the technology sector.


----------



## Eoywin

My kid (who is 9) says Paw Patrol is for babies *L* Honestly some of the shows she watched when she was younger were not very entertaining.


----------



## disneysteve

hertamaniac said:


> Watched at least 4 episodes of Bar Rescue and they all are the same; defeated ownership, staff uninspired, berate everyone, champion a few employees and reconciliation. Why do I find it so entertaining?


A friend who used to work in the restaurant industry recently told us that the failure rate of those places after the shows air is sky high. Everything seems honky dory when the show wraps up but the place still has all of the same problems, the debt, and the new costs of paying for the renovations and new equipment done during the show. They're left with an even bigger hole to dig out of, even if they now have a shiny new place to work.


----------



## hertamaniac

disneysteve said:


> A friend who used to work in the restaurant industry recently told us that the failure rate of those places after the shows air is sky high. Everything seems honky dory when the show wraps up but the place still has all of the same problems, the debt, and the new costs of paying for the renovations and new equipment done during the show. They're left with an even bigger hole to dig out of, even if they now have a shiny new place to work.



Interesting.  So if someone finds one of these financially distressed owner(s) and can obtain the business at a discount, with a fresh remodel, perhaps it can be a worthwhile investment?  Not looking for an answer, but an investment angle.

Somewhat related, it's like when I watch Shark Tank and see the updates.  I have yet to see one update where a Shark's funding has failed.


----------



## disneysteve

hertamaniac said:


> I have yet to see one update where a Shark's funding has failed.


Of course not.

"Reality" TV shows are edited to within an inch of their lives. They show you exactly what they want you to see. I'm not knocking them. They are entertaining for sure. I watch Bar Rescue and Shark Tank occasionally myself among others. I just know that they are highly scripted and crafted to entertain, not really show reality.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

disneysteve said:


> A friend who used to work in the restaurant industry recently told us that the failure rate of those places after the shows air is sky high. Everything seems honky dory when the show wraps up but the place still has all of the same problems, the debt, and the new costs of paying for the renovations and new equipment done during the show. They're left with an even bigger hole to dig out of, even if they now have a shiny new place to work.


Same thing used to happen with families given remodeled houses on the show (the name escapes me at present) hosted by Ty Pennington, which is one of the reasons it went off air.  I know several episodes took place in NJ, and were in the local news, sometimes even trying to fundraise or appeal tax decisions to help the families keep/stay int heir homes.  Problem was - the families could not afford the "new" houses - the more expensive utilities and other operating costs, and the increased taxes once they got reassessed, etc.  Created huge headaches than they were worth.  Made me sad to hear/know that.


----------



## hertamaniac

SorcererHeidi said:


> Same thing used to happen with families given remodeled houses on the show (the name escapes me at present) hosted by Ty Pennington, which is one of the reasons it went off air.  I know several episodes took place in NJ, and were in the local news, sometimes even trying to fundraise or appeal tax decisions to help the families keep/stay int heir homes.  Problem was - the families could not afford the "new" houses - the more expensive utilities and other operating costs, and the increased taxes once they got reassessed, etc.  Created huge headaches than they were worth.  Made me sad to hear/know that.



Yep...we had a restaurant right across from our "corn fields" where we lived.  Even Gordon Ramsey, with all his star power, couldn't maintain/foresee his resurrection powers.

http://www.lehighvalleylive.com/food/index.ssf/2014/05/we_didnt_fail_says_bella_luna.html


----------



## superme80

My kids have been at theater day camp for the week. I am now eternally spoiled! The silence has been amazing! Back to homeschooling next week!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> My kids have been at theater day camp for the week. I am now eternally spoiled! The silence has been amazing! Back to homeschooling next week!


Homeschooling?  Wow - my hat's off to you, mad respect!    Enjoy the rest of your week, you've EARNED it!!


----------



## superme80

SorcererHeidi said:


> Homeschooling?  Wow - my hat's off to you, mad respect!    Enjoy the rest of your week, you've EARNED it!!


Thank you! Yeah homeschooling is an amazing option for my family. It is a ton of work, but so rewarding. Also I can take the week of my birthday off to go to Disneyland!!!!


----------



## Eoywin

It's been Spring Break here and I'm ready for my small child to go back to school. I don't have the patience to homeschool.


----------



## Alicenwonderment

SorcererHeidi said:


> Same thing used to happen with families given remodeled houses on the show (the name escapes me at present) hosted by Ty Pennington, which is one of the reasons it went off air.  I know several episodes took place in NJ, and were in the local news, sometimes even trying to fundraise or appeal tax decisions to help the families keep/stay int heir homes.  Problem was - the families could not afford the "new" houses - the more expensive utilities and other operating costs, and the increased taxes once they got reassessed, etc.  Created huge headaches than they were worth.  Made me sad to hear/know that.



I think the show was Extreme Home Makeover. I heard it happened a lot with the families. (can't find sad face) Many of those families were already struggling and to add a grander and more expensive house to the mix just added to their troubles in the long run. In the short term the show may have paid off the taxes for the first year but that doesn't help when the families must now pay more taxes (sometimes it is more in taxes than what the old home was worth) yet their salary hasn't changed. I have to say my favorite episode was this one 



 I followed Boey's story until the end. After Boey passed the Byers family (I'm friends with both mom and dad on FB )struggled to keep the house but in the end the family had to sell their home. 

How did I miss the Girl Scout cookie discussion? In our area you can find cookies from both bakeries. I prefer Little Brownie Bakers (original one). I sold cookies for years growing up and my dad was the town cookie leader and he did it for my troop too. He was also a registered Girl Scout. Who knew he could be a Girl Scout? Lol. What got me last year when I bought cookies was the cookies were different prices by kind. Usually all the cookies were the same amount of money.


----------



## superme80

DH let me book The Plaza Inn breakfast!!!!  So excited!!!!!!


----------



## Eoywin

Alicenwonderment said:


> How did I miss the Girl Scout cookie discussion? In our area you can find cookies from both bakeries. I prefer Little Brownie Bakers (original one). I sold cookies for years growing up and my dad was the town cookie leader and he did it for my troop too. He was also a registered Girl Scout. Who knew he could be a Girl Scout? Lol. What got me last year when I bought cookies was the cookies were different prices by kind. Usually all the cookies were the same amount of money.



All of our cookies are $4 a box - except the gluten free ones which are $5 a box.

I'm a Girl Scout leader so technically I am a Girl Scout.


----------



## disneysteve

Alicenwonderment said:


> my dad was the town cookie leader and he did it for my troop too. He was also a registered Girl Scout. Who knew he could be a Girl Scout?


I was a Girl Scout also. Official, card-carrying Girl Scout. We were the cookie family for my daughter's troop for a couple of years so I had to be.


----------



## hertamaniac

Didn't cut the "cord", but removed a few strands.  I scaled back my satellite service and am seriously contemplating a complete severing.  I look at these bills and can't help but think that the dream of à la carte is just that....a dream.

Looks like we're going to try some new adventures in Orlando (Top Golf, Andretti Karting, resort hopping at Universal) and vow to never ride the new Starflyer (unless it involves substantial compensation).

Taxes done and discovered our local post office removed the outside drop boxes.  It felt more like a Chick fil A yesterday as the lines were massive.  Maybe all post offices have removed their outdoor drop boxes?


----------



## SorcererHeidi

I used to be a real "ride daredevil" before I had spinal surgery, and can no longer do that kind of stuff, and while I definitely miss it, I still don't think I would have done that Sar Flyer, that looks absolutely TERRIFYING!  Saw a recent video Tim Tracker did of a wonderful, fun-looking day at Fun Spot, and he did the Sky Coaster there, and that looked scary enough!  I even commented to him on the video that I think he's a beast!  LOL.  He's also done Top Golf a couple of times, and if you have a chance - it looks even COOLER to do it at night (plus - the night time view of the area around there is incredible!).

I think a lot of Post Offices have taken away their outside drop boxes, and almost all of them are gone off street corners too.  I know here in NE NJ they've had a rash of what they call "mailbox fishing" lately (people attach something sticky to the end of a string, dangle it into the mailbox to latch onto envelopes, then take them out) and wouldn't be surprised to see even more removed (at least round here) because of that.  Sad.  I always think "what will the criminal element think of NEXT?".  I'm always dismayed to find out.


----------



## disneysteve

hertamaniac said:


> Maybe all post offices have removed their outdoor drop boxes?


Not around here (southern NJ). Every post office I know of has outside boxes so you can just drive up and drop things in without getting out of the car. The post office we go to most often has a line of 3 outside boxes. There is one box in our development (there used to be a 2nd but it disappeared years ago). There's also one in the development across the main road. In fact, we used that one yesterday to mail two books I sold online.


----------



## hertamaniac

SorcererHeidi said:


> I used to be a real "ride daredevil" before I had spinal surgery, and can no longer do that kind of stuff, and while I definitely miss it, I still don't think I would have done that Sar Flyer, that looks absolutely TERRIFYING!  Saw a recent video Tim Tracker did of a wonderful, fun-looking day at Fun Spot, and he did the Sky Coaster there, and that looked scary enough!  I even commented to him on the video that I think he's a beast!  LOL.  He's also done Top Golf a couple of times, and if you have a chance - it looks even COOLER to do it at night (plus - the night time view of the area around there is incredible!).
> 
> I think a lot of Post Offices have taken away their outside drop boxes, and almost all of them are gone off street corners too.  I know here in NE NJ they've had a rash of what they call "mailbox fishing" lately (people attach something sticky to the end of a string, dangle it into the mailbox to latch onto envelopes, then take them out) and wouldn't be surprised to see even more removed (at least round here) because of that.  Sad.  I always think "what will the criminal element think of NEXT?".  I'm always dismayed to find out.



Yeah....I planned to do Top Golf at dusk/night (appreciate the suggestion!!!).  The attraction looks really awesome with all the synchronized flashing, etc.  I also saw the video you are referring to (there are two Fun Spots).  The one in Old Town is a little further away from I-Drive, but has more to offer IMO (at least the last time I was there).  There was a time, when I lived in NJ, that Six Flags was a summer ritual (not even talking about Wildwood and the coasters on the boardwalk).  But, age has met me smack dab in the, well, pick your internal/external appendage.

Fishing for mail?  What's next.....bobbing for Amazon packages?  You're dead on in that criminals are thinkers, but on the wrong side of the equation.


----------



## hertamaniac

disneysteve said:


> Not around here (southern NJ). Every post office I know of has outside boxes so you can just drive up and drop things in without getting out of the car. The post office we go to most often has a line of 3 outside boxes. There is one box in our development (there used to be a 2nd but it disappeared years ago). There's also one in the development across the main road. In fact, we used that one yesterday to mail two books I sold online.



I surmise it's just a matter of time until they remove all external boxes.  I think they realize there is increasing liability and putting some external protective measure(s) would be cost prohibitive.  It is very sad that as a youngster, I actually enjoyed walking blocks to drop off the mail (it was on the way to the corner market, so I knew a pack of baseball cards would be my reward - parent's bribe).


----------



## SorcererHeidi

The complex I used to live in had 1 at the front of it (not small by any means - 126 units, with another place about the same size next door), as did the strip mall across the street with several assorted stores, and a VERY busy Shop Rite.  They took both of them out at least 5 years ago, and they were the only free-standing ones I knew about for miles.  I'm grateful that in my current apartment house (1 big building), if you leave stamped mail there, the postal person will take it for you.


----------



## Alicenwonderment

disneysteve said:


> I was a Girl Scout also. Official, card-carrying Girl Scout. We were the cookie family for my daughter's troop for a couple of years so I had to be.


Same with my dad.


----------



## Eoywin

We still have outdoor drop boxes at the Post office in my part of WNC.


----------



## hertamaniac

Just got back from a short staycation in Orlando.  Decided to stay offsite and try to maximize our budget while scoping out some new places (new to me).

Did all the resorts at Universal except Hard Rock.  I loved Royal Pacific and I think a future stay for a couple of nights is forthcoming.  I typically ping-pong between AP's at WDW and Universal, but next year I am going to bow out of the race.  I think Sea World (assuming it's still in full operation), may get a very much affordable AP.  I still want to do Discovery Cove, but not at the pricing that I last recall.

Local eateries were the highlight of this trip.  Winter Park Fish Company and taco Tuesday was very good (plus I love visiting Winter Park and Rollins College area).  Q'Keenan(?) is the gem I have been looking for.  It is a Venezuelan eatery that is very affordable, has a wide variety of options and great service (how comes they have to always hug my elderly mother when I treat her on trips?).  Had to retry the Thai Coconut meatballs at Poly and they are just as good as ever.  Sofrito Latin Cafe is just outside Disney Springs and offered a great vibe.  And no trip is complete without a $4.99 WAWA hoagie (yes, I'm from eastern PA and we call them hoagies).

Starflyer on I-Drive was testing fully-weighted dummies and reconfirmed my original feelings that there is no way I'm getting on that thing!  It's impressive in height, but the engineers likely didn't think about the distance if someone got sick circling at ~400 ft. in the air (yuck!).

Went to DS yesterday and decided that the theme at Enzo's Hideaway is right up my ally; I love the vintage music set against a backdrop of a decrepit speakeasy.

ETA: I forgot we also ate at Yellow Dog Eats; there a sandwich for almost anyone and the place is like groovy man.


----------



## Eoywin

Today is Girl Scout day at our local minor league baseball team (Asheville Tourists) so I'm going with my daughter's troop


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Don't know if anyone here is an American Idol fan (I am not, since Steven Tyler left)  , but tonight is Disney night, with guest star Idina Menzel.  So I'm watching.  

ETA - Have to say - Katy Perry makes a spectacular Snow White!!  

ETA (2) - Got to say - these performers are KILLIN' IT!!!!


----------



## KingLlama

Here are some post-trip randoms from my time at WDW last week....

-Coronado Springs....just too big for my taste. Renovated room was outstanding, but the place is just massive, and because of its size and construction, there's just no synergy/cohesion to the whole thing. Pepper Market wasn't great, but the gelato at Cafe Rix was spot-on. Bus service was timely. Do I regret staying there? No. Would I go out of my way to stay there again? No.

-Disneyland gets all the love in terms of cast members, but this trip probably featured the best CM interactions I've ever had. Pleasant, helpful, and very engaging all the way around. I usually only notice customer service when it's bad, but in this rare case, I noticed it because it was so GOOD.

-Something I've never seen before....cast members offering samples of treats outside candy stores. Happened once on Main Street and once in Frontierland. Didn't cause me to make any purchases, but was definitely a nice touch.

-Six different rides were either down or experienced stalls during my experiences. Sat for a while on PeopleMover, and noticed that the seats are ripping apart. I didn't think the park itself seemed dirty or unkept, but I do think some attractions need sprucing up in a major way. 

-On the flip side, this was the first time I've seen the revamped Hall of Presidents, and it is OUTSTANDING. The two security guards in the theatre were a little awkward to see at first, but the crowd was respectful and reverent. I think most people *get* what Kevin said....it's a historic attraction, not a political attraction.

-Jiko=Best meal I've ever had on property, and one of the best three meals I've ever had in my entire life. It's been a week, and I'm still thinking about it. A lot.

-Got to see the afternoon Flag Retreat in Main Street for the first time, and that was a very cool experience. Highly recommend.

-I really wish that some of the more unique merchandise from Springs stores could find their way into the parks. Even the selection in the Emporium just seemed so repetitive. And that store used to carry WDW books, etc., and I saw very little of that stuff this time around. Disappointing.

-Prefer Flower/Garden over Food/Wine. Much more of a mature, chill crowd, the topiaries are beautiful, and the food is outstanding.

-I don't like "Happily Ever After" all that much. Don't @ me.

-Out.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

KingLlama said:


> Here are some post-trip randoms from my time at WDW last week....
> 
> -Coronado Springs....just too big for my taste. Renovated room was outstanding, but the place is just massive, and because of its size and construction, there's just no synergy/cohesion to the whole thing. Pepper Market wasn't great, but the gelato at Cafe Rix was spot-on. Bus service was timely. Do I regret staying there? No. Would I go out of my way to stay there again? No.
> 
> -Disneyland gets all the love in terms of cast members, but this trip probably featured the best CM interactions I've ever had. Pleasant, helpful, and very engaging all the way around. I usually only notice customer service when it's bad, but in this rare case, I noticed it because it was so GOOD.
> 
> -Something I've never seen before....cast members offering samples of treats outside candy stores. Happened once on Main Street and once in Frontierland. Didn't cause me to make any purchases, but was definitely a nice touch.
> 
> -Six different rides were either down or experienced stalls during my experiences. Sat for a while on PeopleMover, and noticed that the seats are ripping apart. I didn't think the park itself seemed dirty or unkept, but I do think some attractions need sprucing up in a major way.
> 
> -On the flip side, this was the first time I've seen the revamped Hall of Presidents, and it is OUTSTANDING. The two security guards in the theatre were a little awkward to see at first, but the crowd was respectful and reverent. I think most people *get* what Kevin said....it's a historic attraction, not a political attraction.
> 
> -Jiko=Best meal I've ever had on property, and one of the best three meals I've ever had in my entire life. It's been a week, and I'm still thinking about it. A lot.
> 
> -Got to see the afternoon Flag Retreat in Main Street for the first time, and that was a very cool experience. Highly recommend.
> 
> -I really wish that some of the more unique merchandise from Springs stores could find their way into the parks. Even the selection in the Emporium just seemed so repetitive. And that store used to carry WDW books, etc., and I saw very little of that stuff this time around. Disappointing.
> 
> -Prefer Flower/Garden over Food/Wine. Much more of a mature, chill crowd, the topiaries are beautiful, and the food is outstanding.
> 
> -I don't like "Happily Ever After" all that much. Don't @ me.
> 
> -Out.


Thanx for sharing your impressions, Llama.  Glad your CM interaction was so good.  I had the same thoughts about CS's size when I 'toured" there years ago, and did not care for Pepper Market at all - not he food, and perhaps the layout/ordering system has changed, but at the time, it was VERY confusing.  You needed a Birnbaum Guide just to find your food - they actually gave you a "map" of what "ordering sections" were where on the back of your price/punch card!  Glad you also enjoyed Jiko so much, I've always had excellent experiences there.  I've never been to F&G, just F&W (mostly because of temps/weather concerns), but I LOVE looking at pics during F&G - Epcot is DEFINITELY at her prettiest during the Festival!  As I've posted before, the Flag Retreat has become a personal tradition of mine, ever since I found out about it several trips back.  Makes me feel very proudly (and emotionally) American!


----------



## superme80

Holy cow. We leave for Disney in 3 weeks, and my genius of a middle son goes and gets a concussion. It could be a lot worse, but really kid? Stopped giving mommy a heart attack!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> Holy cow. We leave for Disney in 3 weeks, and my genius of a middle son goes and gets a concussion. It could be a lot worse, but really kid? Stopped giving mommy a heart attack!


Gee - hope he's okay,. @superme80 !  And in case I don't get around to saying it later - have a magical   trip!


----------



## superme80

SorcererHeidi said:


> Gee - hope he's okay,. @superme80 !  And in case I don't get around to saying it later - have a magical   trip!


Thank you. He is doing pretty good. He is on brain rest for the next 2 days. This is KILLING me!


----------



## Eoywin

superme80 said:


> Holy cow. We leave for Disney in 3 weeks, and my genius of a middle son goes and gets a concussion. It could be a lot worse, but really kid? Stopped giving mommy a heart attack!



Oh no! Sending healing / be better by your trip thoughts!


----------



## superme80

Eoywin said:


> Oh no! Sending healing / be better by your trip thoughts!


Thank you. He is back to his pain the butt self. So that is good. Just need to wrap these boys in bubble wrap for the next 17 days.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> Thank you. He is back to his pain the butt self. So that is good. Just need to wrap these boys in bubble wrap for the next 17 days.


Used to have a co-worker who said that about his son every year, when same thing would happen before their annual trip.  And always to his SON, never his DAUGHTER.


----------



## superme80

SorcererHeidi said:


> Used to have a co-worker who said that about his son every year, when same thing would happen before their annual trip.  And always to his SON, never his DAUGHTER.


As a mom of 3 boys, there is something about boys! Now middle son is wanting to do gymnastics. He said, "I want to do the high bar". Lord help me!!!!!


----------



## superme80

Happy Mother's Day all mothers out there! I even got a card from my dog this year!!!!


----------



## Eoywin

My daughter got me a Captain America (with a beard) Funko Pop figure for Mother's Day!


----------



## hertamaniac

Thinking of binging this weekend on some Marvel movies to catch-up at least to Black Panther (I feel deficient).  I know we will need to watch the Indy 500 qualifications throughout the weekend too.

I am getting ready to put my $2 wager on the Preakness.  Justify won the Derby, and with a much smaller field, he should at least finish in the money.  If I win a place bet, that will almost pay for one gallon of gas.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

hertamaniac said:


> Thinking of binging this weekend on some Marvel movies to catch-up at least to Black Panther (I feel deficient).  I know we will need to watch the Indy 500 qualifications throughout the weekend too.
> 
> I am getting ready to put my $2 wager on the Preakness.  Justify won the Derby, and with a much smaller field, he should at least finish in the money.  If I win a place bet, that will almost pay for one gallon of gas.


Good luck on Justify, hope you win!  Friends and I get together every year and do a "Derby Day" thing, but we're not doing Preakness or Belmont this year, due to work schedules.  I like Justify, and he's a good looking horse too (yes - it's a "girl thing" that the horse has to be "good looking")  .  I bet on names though, so if I were betting, I'd go with either Good Magic, or Lone Sailor (since that's me).    Have fun, good luck!


----------



## NC Belle

To those watching the Preakness--- *Black-eyed Susan Cocktails*.  
I have not been to the Preakness...but, when driving somewhere up there when in town...I know that I miss a turn or lost (not a good neighborhood).


----------



## SorcererHeidi

NC Belle said:


> To those watching the Preakness--- *Black-eyed Susan Cocktails*.
> I have not been to the Preakness...but, when driving somewhere up there when in town...I know that I miss a turn or lost (not a good neighborhood).


When I was recently living in MD briefly, my friends took me by there to see it.  I have also been to Churchill Downs, and used their restrooms right after I graduated from Boot Camp in Orlando, FL, and was driving with a friend's family on leave to their home in WI.  Favorite story of mine - had no IDEA what the place was until YEARS later, when I saw "that pretty place with the white church-looking steeples".  And every time I see it now, I think "I PEED there!!"  (I use another word, but will err on the side of caution and use a more "family friendly" word).


----------



## hertamaniac

SorcererHeidi said:


> Good luck on Justify, hope you win!  Friends and I get together every year and do a "Derby Day" thing, but we're not doing Preakness or Belmont this year, due to work schedules.  I like Justify, and he's a good looking horse too (yes - it's a "girl thing" that the horse has to be "good looking")  .  I bet on names though, so if I were betting, I'd go with either Good Magic, or Lone Sailor (since that's me).    Have fun, good luck!



I actually picked Lone Sailor as a long shot in the Derby.  Why?  Well as a loooooong time New Orleans Saints fan (and someone who recruited 6-8 friends to stay with the team in the hotels when they had a game outside of N'awlins), Lone Sailor is owned/trained by G M B Racing (https://www.americasbestracing.net/owners/g-m-b-racing). G is for Gayle Benson, wife of recently deceased New Orleans Saints owner, Tom Benson.  So I had no choice with putting down a couple of $ on him.

Good Magic came out of nowhere in the Derby.  I did put a small $ on our local Florida horses (Vinno Rosso and Audible).  

You're pick as a "girl thing", to me, is just as credible as those that are seasoned experts.  I pretended to know what I'm doing and look at track conditions, post position and length, but lost on 3/4 $2 bets.   Last of the big time betters right?


----------



## hertamaniac

SorcererHeidi said:


> When I was recently living in MD briefly, my friends took me by there to see it.  I have also been to Churchill Downs, and used their restrooms right after I graduated from Boot Camp in Orlando, FL, and was driving with a friend's family on leave to their home in WI.  Favorite story of mine - had no IDEA what the place was until YEARS later, when I saw "that pretty place with the white church-looking steeples".  And every time I see it now, I think "I PEED there!!"  (I use another word, but will err on the side of caution and use a more "family friendly" word).



Been to Pimlico, too.  I loved the entrance from the stables to the track.  Although the surrounding area is, well, not affluent, I couldn't help but think back to the match race between Seabiscuit and War Admiral in 1938.  For that reason alone, I realized I was standing in history and gave me long pause.  I watched the movie Seabiscuit and understood how a horse's heart can trump superior size/conditioning; I even purchased the soundtrack!


----------



## superme80

Lots of packing today!!!!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> Lots of packing today!!!!


@superme80   Have a fantastic, magical   trip!!


----------



## superme80

SorcererHeidi said:


> @superme80   Have a fantastic, magical   trip!!


Thank you!!!!


----------



## stindall

Hi guys! Just started watching "Evil Genius" on Netflix. It's kind of crazy!


----------



## Alicenwonderment

Since my mom(is from) and all her family still live in KY we have always had a KY Derby Party. I did win on the third place horse. I happened to be looking at horses and when I called the horses name my 5 year old niece told me to pick him. I actually shared my earnings with her since she actually picked the horse. I love everything about the KY Derby. I probably know most of the words to My Old KY Home (even the ones that were changed. lol) My dad saw it once from the in field or something like that. He was in the military at the time. Although we don't really do much for the other races we most likely would watch but if I had to choose between that and the Royal wedding I may take the wedding. Lol.


----------



## hertamaniac

Was there a race at Pimlico yesterday?  I couldn't see through the fog.  I think this sets up a good showdown at the Belmont.  I know there are a lot of horses that did not partake yesterday and are getting primed for the 12 furlongs of Belmont.

I never seen such an emotional interview (if you can all it that) than what Pippa Mann did yesterday.  She couldn't make the Indy 500 and I felt every gasp/tear for her and the team; I was on the grid with her at St. Pete and she has true talent, but not $$$.  It is a tough watch, but if you want.....


----------



## SorcererHeidi

@hertamaniac - Congrats on the win with Justify yesterday!  I didn't watch, but read that Good Magic (one of my picks) was neck and neck for a long time, but ended up coming in 4th, with Lone Sailor (my other pick) coming in  5th.  Good thing I didn't have any money on either.    Also did not win the huge PowerBall last night, even though the ticket WAS sold in Joisey, it as NOT to me!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

@superme80 - Not sure if you've left on your trip yet, or are on the way, or still at home, but wherever you are, I wish you a healthy,


----------



## superme80

SorcererHeidi said:


> @superme80 - Not sure if you've left on your trip yet, or are on the way, or still at home, but wherever you are, I wish you a healthy,


Thank you! We made it!!!!!!


----------



## hertamaniac

Made it to MK today for a little getaway.  Weather cooperated all day and only poncho'd it on Splash.  Haunted Mansion was shut down almost all morning and into the afternoon, but alas it opened during my FP window!  Looked at Tom Sawyer Island and wish the eatery was back open!

@SorcererHeidi - thought of you today.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

hertamaniac said:


> Made it to MK today for a little getaway.  Weather cooperated all day and only poncho'd it on Splash.  Haunted Mansion was shut down almost all morning and into the afternoon, but alas it opened during my FP window!  Looked at Tom Sawyer Island and wish the eatery was back open!
> 
> @SorcererHeidi - thought of you today.
> 
> View attachment 324012


@hertamaniac - Awwww - thanx!


----------



## superme80

First time ever we received Disney Magic. Went to Toy Story Mania and things did not go as planned. We got separated, some got out of line for bathroom breaks, it was a bit of a mess. It was close to closing time, so we voted to try again as a family. My dad told the cast member and he put us through the fast pass line! All 7 of us!!!!!  I got to ride with my oldest, my youngest got to play, and my dad got to play ALONE!  It was a very magical memory!


----------



## Eoywin

This weekend the drive-in is showing Solo and Infinity War - we are hoping to go if the weather isn't too horrible!


----------



## superme80

Back safely. We had an amazing time. Sadly l lost my voice yesterday. Didn't get to scream on Space Mountain or Splash Mountain. Took my 9 year old on Splash Mountain. I don't think I am forgiven yet!


----------



## Alicenwonderment

superme80 said:


> Back safely. We had an amazing time. Sadly l lost my voice yesterday. Didn't get to scream on Space Mountain or Splash Mountain. Took my 9 year old on Splash Mountain. I don't think I am forgiven yet!


Glad you are back safely! Sorry you lost your voice. I hope it comes back soon. Taking your son on Splash reminded me of the time when my friend came down to drive back with me from my cp program and she was afraid to go on Splash. We were waiting in the Splash line and it was really long. After a while I got tired of waiting and we decided we wouldn't ride. Thing is a cast member saw us leaving and asked why. She told us to go up to the exit and they would let us on. My friend had thought she had escaped the ride but I was like this never happens we must go on. Lol.... She was scared the whole time but I did buy her the t-shirt for the ride.


----------



## superme80

Alicenwonderment said:


> Glad you are back safely! Sorry you lost your voice. I hope it comes back soon. Taking your son on Splash reminded me of the time when my friend came down to drive back with me from my cp program and she was afraid to go on Splash. We were waiting in the Splash line and it was really long. After a while I got tired of waiting and we decided we wouldn't ride. Thing is a cast member saw us leaving and asked why. She told us to go up to the exit and they would let us on. My friend had thought she had escaped the ride but I was like this never happens we must go on. Lol.... She was scared the whole time but I did buy her the t-shirt for the ride.


I bought him a cupcake, dinner at Rancho del Zacolo and got fast passes to Star Tours.


----------



## hertamaniac

Doing the cookout today because tomorrow's forecast doesn't look good.  But, what matters for tomorrow is the Indy 500.  I hope it doesn't rain at the speedway and can get a full and safe race in.  Last year, Scott Dixon had one of the worst crashes I've seen in recent years.

I recently found a Thai restaurant close by.  It's been there for decades, yet somehow with strip mall mania, I missed it.  When I traveled for a living, I'd always search for a local Thai eatery; I found some gems and others, well, were losers.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

hertamaniac said:


> Doing the cookout today because tomorrow's forecast doesn't look good.  But, what matters for tomorrow is the Indy 500.  I hope it doesn't rain at the speedway and can get a full and safe race in.  Last year, Scott Dixon had one of the worst crashes I've seen in recent years.
> 
> I recently found a Thai restaurant close by.  It's been there for decades, yet somehow with strip mall mania, I missed it.  When I traveled for a living, I'd always search for a local Thai eatery; I found some gems and others, well, were losers.


@hertamaniac - Hope you have a wonderful BBQ, and enjoy Indy tomorrow, and the Thai food!


----------



## hertamaniac

SorcererHeidi said:


> @hertamaniac - Hope you have a wonderful BBQ, and enjoy Indy tomorrow, and the Thai food!



@SorcererHeidi - Thank you!  Unfortunately, I couldn't wait to try the Thai eatery and went today.  I had steamed Tofu with red curry, and a rice paper vegetable roll, but I REALLY wanted a Thai iced tea; it is such a treat for me, BUT it is loaded with sugar and I severely limit my sugar intake (as I munched down on a piece of a Thai donut for dessert!).  Now, can we squeeze in a BBQ with the storm bearing down on us.....

Prepare your pick(s) now for the Belmont.  I don't think Justify can cover the distance and his narrow win at Pimlico gave me concern.  I remember many years ago my friends and I would go to the Meadowlands to bet on the horses (and watched them live).  Me, being a cheapskate, said I only bet on guarantees.  One friend practically forced me to make all show bets (a top 3 finish) on every favorite on the program.  He was right as I came home with $1.25 profit.  

Wish you a safe and enjoyable holiday as well and please remember all our war-fighters/veterans.


----------



## Eoywin

It rained most of the weekend here in WNC but we did manage to go to the drive-in that's about an hour from our house. We saw Solo and then only stayed for part of Avengers. It was fun and my daughter won the Star Wars costume contest (mostly because she was the only kid). I got a prize pack for my Princess Leia costume too!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Decided to go see a movie on the spur of the moment the other day.  Playing was Solo, Deadpool, and Avengers.   I chose Book Club.  

The Star Wars/Marvel gods got their revenge - the ONLY movie out of the 4 playing UPSTAIRS (old theater, 2 LONG flights of stairs up!!!) was - guess which one?  Guess who had to literally crawl up the carpeted stairs, 1 at a time, putting down here drink and pocketbook in between steps to grasp the hand rail with one hand, and cane with the other?    Give you 3 guesses, and the first 2 don't count.  Was NOT pretty!  

But - the up side - I can report - movie was HIGHLY enjoyable, I laughed pretty loudly, and I recommend (although it definitely is a bit risque for those more delicate than this grizzled ole girl!)


----------



## SorcererHeidi

I know I've stated my adoration of The Greatest Showman here before, and I ended up buying the digital version on Amazon, so I could continue to enjoy it.  Loving the music as much as I do, I also just bought LaLaLand (no - never saw it before now) and even though a TOTALLY different animal, I am also enjoying it immensely - watching it it bits and pieces.  Have to look into Dear Even Hansen (spelling?) more closely, to see what I can find of that (won't pay B'way prices these days though, if that's the only vehicle right now).


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Watching Big Hero 6 again, which I caught on the FreeForm Channel by flipping around.  Nice serrendipity.  Can't explain how much I love, and want to meet/hug Baymax, and I also VERY much want a personal health care companion!!  

ETA:  FreeForm Channel just had commercial that the Disney Fairytale Weddings series starts June 11.  DVR set here!


----------



## Alicenwonderment

SorcererHeidi said:


> Watching Big Hero 6 again, which I caught on the FreeForm Channel by flipping around.  Nice serrendipity.  Can't explain how much I love, and want to meet/hug Baymax, and I also VERY much want a personal health care companion!!
> 
> ETA:  FreeForm Channel just had commercial that the Disney Fairytale Weddings series starts June 11.  DVR set here!



Oh boo!! I missed Big Hero 6. I really regret not buying the DVD when it came out. I'm not sure how I didn't even hear about it when it came to theaters. I think I finally watched it 6 months after it came out. I usually collect the lithograph sets that come with the movie. I also missed ordering Bambi.


----------



## Jafar30

Is someone from the team in Paris right now?  I noticed a few tweets from there


----------



## rteetz

Jafar30 said:


> Is someone from the team in Paris right now?  I noticed a few tweets from there


Craig is in Paris. Disney flew out members of the US media for Disney FanDaze in Paris.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Jafar30 said:


> Is someone from the team in Paris right now?  I noticed a few tweets from there


I think Craig might be, saw something on Kylie's Twitter the other day it was a VERY last minute, Disney-sponsored thing for some  of event going on there.


----------



## rteetz

SorcererHeidi said:


> I think Craig might be, saw something on Kylie's Twitter the other day it was a VERY last minute, Disney-sponsored thing for some  of event going on there.


Yep Disney FanDaze inaugural event. I have a thread on Rumors and News about it. 100ish characters all out and about. A duck tales parade, Max Goof show with projections on Tower of Terror, and an Imagineering panel about upcoming Walt Disney Studios Park stuff.


----------



## hertamaniac

I've seen many peculiarities in IndyCar, but yesterday proved to me anything can happen even before the race starts.

The Corvette pace car crashes hard just after leaving pit lane (#certifiedpacecardriversonly)!


----------



## TheConsciousness

Would it be possible for the DIS Unplugged staff to put in more video clips of their experiences at the places they talk about? Also putting a link to the time of the video in which you start talking about a certain topic would be great. If I could press "14:20 - New ride details" instead of skimming through the video, I would definitely watch a lot more. Right now I can't sit through an hour long video just to hear the topics that I was looking forward to learning about. Keep up the good work!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

hertamaniac said:


> I've seen many peculiarities in IndyCar, but yesterday proved to me anything can happen even before the race starts.
> 
> The Corvette pace car crashes hard just after leaving pit lane (#certifiedpacecardriversonly)!
> 
> View attachment 327141


Wow!  Hopefully nobody got hurt!  Awesome car though - I love "sporty lookking cars", even though I could probably NOT get in/out of 1 these days - many years ago my boyfriend had a Triumph Spitfire, and I LOVED that thing - one of the VERY few times in my life when I ENJOYED driving when I still did so was going down the PCH in that glorious thing!!) and blue (darker tones) is my favorite color!


----------



## hertamaniac

SorcererHeidi said:


> Wow!  Hopefully nobody got hurt!  Awesome car though - I love "sporty lookking cars", even though I could probably NOT get in/out of 1 these days - many years ago my boyfriend had a Triumph Spitfire, and I LOVED that thing - one of the VERY few times in my life when I ENJOYED driving when I still did so was going down the PCH in that glorious thing!!) and blue (darker tones) is my favorite color!



Nobody got hurt, but apparently one GM executive's pride took a hit as he couldn't handle the 700+ horsepower.  I would love to be at the GM water cooler to rib him a little in good fun.  

I remember the Spitfire (car and WWII fighter)!  It was very classy and sexy for a car.  If memory serves, I think some/all were hardtops that could be removed?

My go to youth "sports" car wasn't really a sports car at all.  It was an economical commuter (suspension based on the Chevrolet Chevette) that I had the privilege of owning several.  My 1987 Pontiac Fiero was a spectacular car, but it was my 1987 Fiero GT that I really appreciated.  Best car in the snow, ever, as it was mid-engine with rear wheel drive.  With that aerodynamic front end, it was virtually a plow.  At it's time, it was an affordable alternative to the 'Vette.  

Oh, and I would need a shoe-horn to get in/out these days.


----------



## superme80

This is super cute. My 7 year old wants me to email Disney to tell them that they should combine the 3 Caballeros with Coco for the Grand Fiesta Tour. That way you can add one and not lose the other.


----------



## KingLlama

Randoms....

-When I clicked on this thread to post, it actually took me to the FIRST page instead of this page. Fun to go back and read through what folks were talking about nearly two years ago. Also, some posters who have gone AWOL from the boards altogether, it seems. Definitely some fun blasts from the past. Miss those folks.

-Woke up this morning angry about the Pirates of the Caribbean scene change for some reason. Not that they changed it(I'm completely fine with them changing it), but that they changed it to something so nonsensical. Saw it for the first time in person last month and just....didn't....get it. They could've gone 100 different ways with it, and they chose the 100th best way. Ridiculous.

-I wish there was a way to gently tell people who click "like" on every single Facebook post that when you "like" everything, you really don't "like" anything. But it is what it is.

-Anyone else roll to movies solo? I do it pretty frequently, and thinking of doing it this weekend. I do it for baseball games, too. Might do it this weekend....a Reds game, a movie, or both. 

-I always hear songs that I intend to download later, then when I sit down to download new tunes, I forget what songs I'd been meaning to add. I'm old.

-Bit the bullet and hired some landscapers to come and spruce up the grounds this past weekend. New mulch, weeds pulled, and buried some irrigation lines that allow the water from the downspouts to spray out into the yard. The works, really.

-Bored yet reading this? Probably. So I'm out.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

@KingLlama - Having been on my own most of my life (not my choice, just pretty much happened to have ended up that way), I an entirely comfortable seeing a movie by myself, and doing most events that CAN be done alone that way, including travelling.   I am even comfortable dining by myself, which I know a LOT of people are not.  Got over any "weird feeling" about it a LONG time ago.  If I didn't, I'd spend much more time cooped up inside, which, IMHO, is worse than not doing anything simply because you're alone.Sometimes I'd rather have somebody else there, but don't stop myself from doing something just because I'm alone.   And if you're in/with the WRONG company, that can be even WORSE.   I always say "I'm alone quite a bit, but rarely am I lonely - BIG difference".

Enjoy your movie, or baseball game, or whatever this weekend!


----------



## Eoywin

I like going to the movies by myself - my husband works a lot so I'm generally on solo mom duty a lot. It's nice to have some time to myself! 

But I started going to the movies alone years and years ago - especially when the Lord of the Rings movies were in the theater. I went and saw those 10+ times and I ran out of people who wanted to go with me


----------



## hertamaniac

Went to a track today to watch stretch trials; ready for the Belmont Stakes race.


----------



## Alicenwonderment

And we have a new triple crown winner.....


----------



## 1Grumpy9

My parents and I have been working on getting our cabin kitchen cleaned out as we are renovating it for new kitchen cabinets, oven and cooktop.  Now we are going to replace the ceiling and floor.  

The stuff we cleaned out and no longer need we are going to have a yard sale the weekend before July 4th.  I thought this summer would be a relaxing one up there, but now it has turned into a working summer.  

On a fun note, I have my flight and hotel booked for DLR the end of September!!!!  My friends and I are getting excited!!!!


----------



## Eoywin

Anyone going to see Incredibles 2 this weekend? I'm taking my daughter to see it tomorrow at a drive-in that is about an hour away. 2nd film is A Wrinkle in Time!

We looove the drive-in


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

KingLlama said:


> Randoms....
> 
> -When I clicked on this thread to post, it actually took me to the FIRST page instead of this page. Fun to go back and read through what folks were talking about nearly two years ago. Also, some posters who have gone AWOL from the boards altogether, it seems. Definitely some fun blasts from the past. Miss those folks.


Me, too, but I haven't read from the beginning in a while.



> -Woke up this morning angry about the Pirates of the Caribbean scene change for some reason. Not that they changed it(I'm completely fine with them changing it), but that they changed it to something so nonsensical. Saw it for the first time in person last month and just....didn't....get it. They could've gone 100 different ways with it, and they chose the 100th best way. Ridiculous.


It just opened at Disneyland. I'm going to the parks tomorrow, so I'll get to see it for myself.  I'm hoping to like it even with the changes.



> -Anyone else roll to movies solo? I do it pretty frequently, and thinking of doing it this weekend. I do it for baseball games, too. Might do it this weekend....a Reds game, a movie, or both.


Oh, heck yeah.  I love to go to the movies, and have gone solo several times.  In fact, I left work early a few Fridays ago to see Solo solo.     I got to the theater (one of those dine-in reclining seat AMC kind), and saw a whole bunch of teenage guys.  I thought that I wouldn't be able to get a decent seat, but found out that there was a Dolby stereo (slightly more $) and regular feature.  Of course, the youngsters went for the regular feature, and I went to the Dolby stereo one - thank you job! 



> -I always hear songs that I intend to download later, then when I sit down to download new tunes, I forget what songs I'd been meaning to add. I'm old.


Lol - I hear you.  I do a couple of things now - I pull up Shazam to get the song and then take a screen shot on my phone to remind me of the song, and if I hear different ones I note them on my phone right away and make a list.  I'm horrible at names.



> -Bit the bullet and hired some landscapers to come and spruce up the grounds this past weekend. New mulch, weeds pulled, and buried some irrigation lines that allow the water from the downspouts to spray out into the yard. The works, really.


We're living in parallel universes right now!  I just got through meeting with the new gardener boss. He took over the business from his uncle, and we went over several things that need to be done to my yard.  He gave me a quote, and we're going to do this little by little.  We ended up chatting about stuff for over a half hour. It was really nice.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Eoywin said:


> Anyone going to see Incredibles 2 this weekend? I'm taking my daughter to see it tomorrow at a drive-in that is about an hour away. 2nd film is A Wrinkle in Time!
> 
> We looove the drive-in


I wish we still had drive-ins.  The last time we went was when Jurassic Park came out.  My daughter was around 4 at the time and ended up on the floor of the car.  Lol  There is too much light pollution for one here.   I'll probably go see the Incredibles 2.  It's a fun flick.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

SorcererHeidi said:


> @KingLlama - Having been on my own most of my life (not my choice, just pretty much happened to have ended up that way), I an entirely comfortable seeing a movie by myself, and doing most events that CAN be done alone that way, including travelling.   I am even comfortable dining by myself, which I know a LOT of people are not.  Got over any "weird feeling" about it a LONG time ago.  If I didn't, I'd spend much more time cooped up inside, which, IMHO, is worse than not doing anything simply because you're alone.Sometimes I'd rather have somebody else there, but don't stop myself from doing something just because I'm alone.   And if you're in/with the WRONG company, that can be even WORSE.   I always say "I'm alone quite a bit, but rarely am I lonely - BIG difference".
> 
> Enjoy your movie, or baseball game, or whatever this weekend!



Same boat, and it's quite nice.  But someday I may be in your neck of the woods, or hopefully you'll be in mine, and we can go together.  That would be fun.


----------



## superme80

Got my family's tickets to the Incredibles 2 at a Studio Movie Grill next Tuesday. Super excited. The tickets are cheaper then when we saw Cars 3 at our local theater last year. I LOVE $5 Tuesdays!


----------



## Capang

superme80 said:


> Got my family's tickets to the Incredibles 2 at a Studio Movie Grill next Tuesday. Super excited. The tickets are cheaper then when we saw Cars 3 at our local theater last year. I LOVE $5 Tuesdays!


Can't beat $5 tickets! We have $6 tickets for Sunday. Hopefully I can avoid spoilers..


----------



## superme80

Capang said:


> Can't beat $5 tickets! We have $6 tickets for Sunday. Hopefully I can avoid spoilers..


Well they are $8 for 3D but compared to the $11 I paid last time, a huge savings! There are 5 of us and it does add up.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Not sure where to put this, so I figured this "catch all" category would be okay.   Since we were talking about sour/tangy stuff in another topic, it made me think of something - is tajin the name of the stuff people sprinkle on the Dole Whips in DL?  Couldn't find it at my local grocery store, but I ordered a bottle on Amazon.  Even if I haven't got any "Dole Whip trips" planned, I'd probably like it on fruits and veggies, and now is the perfect time to try that, seeing as how summer is starting now!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

WebmasterMaryJo said:


> Same boat, and it's quite nice.  But someday I may be in your neck of the woods, or hopefully you'll be in mine, and we can go together.  That would be fun.


From you lips to God's ears, @WebmasterMaryJo !  If either of us happen to be near the other  (I would LOOOOOOOVE to be in CA again!!!) - you got a date!!


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Yes, it is tajín.  Also tastes great on mangoes or fruit salad.


----------



## Eoywin

WebmasterMaryJo said:


> I wish we still had drive-ins.  The last time we went was when Jurassic Park came out.  My daughter was around 4 at the time and ended up on the floor of the car.  Lol  There is too much light pollution for one here.   I'll probably go see the Incredibles 2.  It's a fun flick.



This one is an hour away in Shelby, NC - there is another one about an hour and a half away in Kings Mountain, though we haven't been to the 2nd one.

It's a lot of fun - $12 a carload to get in for two movies and they allow outside food / drinks. They are always doing fun stuff before the movies too. They had a Star Wars costume contest before Solo and since my daughter and I have Star Wars costumes, we dressed up. She was the only kid and we both got prizes. 

This weekend they are having a coloring contest for the kids and having clowns make balloon animals for all the kids too! It should be a lot of fun. The drive back in the middle of the night isn't fun but it's not too far. And it's a great summertime activity.


----------



## NC Belle

We are kind of boring.  Last friday was dh's birthday, but we did not do anything special for it yet.  We might do Red Robin since he did not use his birthday freebie yet.  We were hoping to do RR and a movie (most likely Solo), but there is a lot of expenses that came up and to come. We are trying to get serious about getting the house up for sale soon.   One of our neighbors put up their house recently and got multiple offers fast for looks like the highest listing for our street.  

We hope to do a getaway once we sell our house and knock on wood for the other stuff that is needed.  We need to aside money for our niece that just graduated from high school and her older brother who finally got his undergrad.  The trouble is our family is up and down the East Coast/other locales and it adds up in time and money to see everyone.


----------



## NC Belle

Eoywin said:


> This one is an hour away in Shelby, NC - there is another one about an hour and a half away in Kings Mountain, though we haven't been to the 2nd one.
> 
> It's a lot of fun - $12 a carload to get in for two movies and they allow outside food / drinks. They are always doing fun stuff before the movies too. They had a Star Wars costume contest before Solo and since my daughter and I have Star Wars costumes, we dressed up. She was the only kid and we both got prizes.
> 
> This weekend they are having a coloring contest for the kids and having clowns make balloon animals for all the kids too! It should be a lot of fun. The drive back in the middle of the night isn't fun but it's not too far. And it's a great summertime activity.



Stop making me want a side trip when we finally go to TN to visit some of my family.  If we do go to TN, my cousins want to do Gatlinburg/Pigeon Forge/Dollywood if we plan just right.  I have not decided if our girl would go if do this this summer even though she could stay with my cousins.


----------



## hertamaniac

SorcererHeidi said:


> From you lips to God's ears, @WebmasterMaryJo !  If either of us happen to be near the other  (I would LOOOOOOOVE to be in CA again!!!) - you got a date!!



In a previous military-centered life, I visited Southern CA many times (Coronado/S.D.).  Ironically, or maybe appropriately, once checked-in to my hotel and armed with a rental car, I drove north to DL for a day's trip before "business".  Of all the places I could have visited (i.e. Sunset Cliffs, Point Loma), I chose Disney first.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

hertamaniac said:


> In a previous military-centered life, I visited Southern CA many times (Coronado/S.D.).  Ironically, or maybe appropriately, once checked-in to my hotel and armed with a rental car, I drove north to DL for a day's trip before "business".  Of all the places I could have visited (i.e. Sunset Cliffs, Point Loma), I chose Disney first.


One word.

DUH!


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Sounds logical to me.


----------



## NC Belle

My Dad had  lot of TTY/travel to the West Coast Navy bases until I was maybe 11ish.  I remember getting San Diego t-shirts for a couple of birthdays.  My Dad could had taken us on a cruise on a Navy ship (it was for a select DOD workers), but it would interfere with school.


----------



## NC Belle

Well, we did not make it to Red Robin and no movies.  He studied for his Microsoft certification and took his time in mowing half of the yard (front and one side..still got the back half) because of the heat.  

I asked him if I could just pack what I really want to do myself and then go somewhere else while he does the rest with his Mom (she has been asking to help in gardening and sorting...she is enjoying this with her son and his wife that stayed local to her.

Our great nephew (18 months) was trying to chat with dh on the phone.  That baby loves the beach with his mom, cousin, and great-grandma (its a tradition during June for them)


----------



## SorcererHeidi

OK - So far I've tried the Tajin on cantaloupe and watermelon.  Not bad/not fantastic, just kinda "meh" for me personally.  Will continue experimenting - I love trying different things, especially from different cultures!  I figure it can only broaden my horizons, and there's a whole WORLD out there!


----------



## Sue M

SorcererHeidi said:


> Not sure where to put this, so I figured this "catch all" category would be okay.   Since we were talking about sour/tangy stuff in another topic, it made me think of something - is tajin the name of the stuff people sprinkle on the Dole Whips in DL?  Couldn't find it at my local grocery store, but I ordered a bottle on Amazon.  Even if I haven't got any "Dole Whip trips" planned, I'd probably like it on fruits and veggies, and now is the perfect time to try that, seeing as how summer is starting now!


I was able to buy it at a local Mexican restaurant near me that also has a small area of Mexican grocery items. Really good on corn salad like they have in DCA Cars Land.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Trying Tajin on a mixed salad I made for dinner, with a mayo/ketchup dressing I made.  Liking it!    I think it's nicely paired/cuts the "richness" of the mayo?  Maybe it'll turn out I like it better with savory stuff?  Love experimenting - especially with food - eating is SUCH a hobby for me!  

ETA:  Just tried it in some plain Greek yogurt - good.  Tried it on a Honeycrisp apple - loved!


----------



## Sue M

SorcererHeidi said:


> Trying Tajin on a mixed salad I made for dinner, with a mayo/ketchup dressing I made.  Liking it!    I think it's nicely paired/cuts the "richness" of the mayo?  Maybe it'll turn out I like it better with savory stuff?  Love experimenting - especially with food - eating is SUCH a hobby for me!


I mix it (tajin) with mayo & lemon or lime juice and combine with corn for a cold corn salad. Tastes like the corn salad my friend got in DCA. 
Tried it on watermelon and didn’t like. Will try on other fruit. Was good on apples.


----------



## superme80

Just saw The Incredibles 2. My kids only had to break away for 1 bathroom break!  It was very cute. My boys loved it. My best friend and I are setting up a Mommy/Kid Play Date to see Wreck It Ralph 2. Boys are super excited.


----------



## Eoywin

Incredibles 2 was great! I did have to close my eyes for the flashing scenes though. I didn't want to get a migraine 

It's hot, hot, hot here in WNC - I'm taking my daughter to the community pool once I'm off of work


----------



## NC Belle

Another hot day in NC...the dog hated going out and usually she loves to go out a lot (loves looking for critters and stares at various neighboring houses).  I think she misses watching neighbor kids going to school.  She loves watching people going to work and coming home.  We are getting motivated to sell soon and it helps that another house was sold fast (not even listed publicly) and these people moved in at the same time frame as us.  

We have until this Saturday coming to cash in dh's birthday Red Robin reward.  We were not motivated to drive that far and both of us were having allergy issues.  I had not only seasonal, but got bit by fire ants and my ankles were hurting.  So, I made us some beef/mushroom tacos tonight for a change...makes me smile even though we did not get guacamole or avocados (produce selection was horrible and no time to go to another store).
I might finally watch Coco this week on Netflix (so far behind in movies).


----------



## hertamaniac

NC Belle said:


> got bit by fire ants and my ankles were hurting.



Didn't realize they were that far north.  These nasty critters are basically in every Florida lawn.  It only took one time to get bit by them, before I started to treat my lawn (which helped but didn't get rid of all of them).  I thought I read they aren't indigenous to the U.S. and came over via shipping crates; regardless, I think they should all be eradicated.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Sorry to hear @NC Belle - hope you feel better SOON!

It's been hot/humid off/on here.  Unfortunately, it's supposed to start getting really hot/humid for an extended period of time starting this Fri;, well into next week.  Friend/I have a tradition of taking a bus trip to Lake George NY, then doing a lunch cruise on the lake every year, to celebrate her birthday.  We usually do it earlier, but she couldn't this year, so we're doing it Saturday.  Just hoping I can find somewhere in the shade to sit before and after the cruise, before the bus comes back to get us.


----------



## NC Belle

I think my allergy medicine is finally kicking in.  The dog is active this afternoon despite the heat.  She is staring at the neighbors working on the last bit of packing.  It gets embarrassing, so I told dh this afternoon that I should be calling the dog..."Gladys (Kravitz)".  

The fire ants are more abundant for us since dh has not cut the grass as much due to heat or storms plus our neighbors' chickens have not been to our yard as much (they love our roses).


----------



## SorcererHeidi

NC Belle said:


> I think my allergy medicine is finally kicking in.  The dog is active this afternoon despite the heat.  She is staring at the neighbors working on the last bit of packing.  It gets embarrassing, so I told dh this afternoon that I should be calling the dog..."Gladys (Kravitz)".
> 
> The fire ants are more abundant for us since dh has not cut the grass as much due to heat or storms plus our neighbors' chickens have not been to our yard as much (they love our roses).


ROTFL on Gladys Kravitz!!!!!


----------



## NC Belle

"Gladys" is making it hard to take notes on how to do the last days on moving out of a house fast.  We are going to get a dumpster soon and still might need a truck with hunks to get rid of some items.  We have some hand-me-downs that might not do well in another move.


----------



## hertamaniac

6.27.18 (highlight for 2018):

I have waited for many years, to meet, in my opinion one of the most beautiful women in the world.  I am not one to catapult a person based solely on vocal talent or grace.  I used to, fully erroneously, pride myself on a much more "visual based" system; Once again, post a model divorce, I was reconciled.

I led my internal courage and decided after a "set" at American Adventure to introduce myself to the woman that defines that very term after years of trepidation.

After embarrassing myself, I introduced my sweaty self (walked from HS to EPCOT) and murmured through a few incomprehensible sentences/fragments; she was fully embracing and recognized my stage fright.

Sometimes, even the most arrogant/brashest man is willing to lay his sword to a woman that is deserving.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

So, my daughter, Kelly, got me a couple of bird feeders for Mother's Day.  I hung the hummingbird feeder in the corner of my porch.  I find myself going out there in the mornings and afternoons to watch the little critters.  I was recording this one when he decided to check me out.      (Disregard the sounds of sirens in the background. I do live in LA after all.  )

Click on the picture below to see the video.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

WebmasterMaryJo said:


> So, my daughter, Kelly, got me a couple of bird feeders for Mother's Day.  I hung the hummingbird feeder in the corner of my porch.  I find myself going out there in the mornings and afternoons to watch the little critters.  I was recording this one when he decided to check me out.      (Disregard the sounds of sirens in the background. I do live in LA after all.  )
> 
> Click on the picture below to see the video.
> 
> View attachment 333302


How totally awesome - and zen - @WebmasterMaryJo !  Thanx for sharing!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

hertamaniac said:


> 6.27.18 (highlight for 2018):
> 
> I have waited for many years, to meet, in my opinion one of the most beautiful women in the world.  I am not one to catapult a person based solely on vocal talent or grace.  I used to, fully erroneously, pride myself on a much more "visual based" system; Once again, post a model divorce, I was reconciled.
> 
> I led my internal courage and decided after a "set" at American Adventure to introduce myself to the woman that defines that very term after years of trepidation.
> 
> After embarrassing myself, I introduced my sweaty self (walked from HS to EPCOT) and murmured through a few incomprehensible sentences/fragments; she was fully embracing and recognized my stage fright.
> 
> Sometimes, even the most arrogant/brashest man is willing to lay his sword to a woman that is deserving;  Tiffany encapsulates that feeling.


@hertamaniac - Wow, cool.  I love that you're not afraid to voice your emotions, and share them here!  So happy for you that you realized a dream!!


----------



## NC Belle

The shooting at Annapolis is a shocker (grew up in the area).  I remember when there was not many businesses on Bestgate RD and when that paper was down the road.  I had been in that paper throughout my childhood/early adult life (school stuff, marriage license).  I remember when there was not really a mall yet...anchor stores that were stand alones and then various phases of the mall.  I'm not surprise on the fast police response because my first car accident was not far from there...5 police car units were behind the driver that rear-ended me (my first car) since they just left their police station.


----------



## NC Belle

We are so surprised by our neighbors who just sold their home...they gave us their riding mower since it was going to cost them too much to move and they needed to move fast.  DH used it for backyard today and would had done the front and sides if he did not have to get ready for work tonight.  
We have a blueberry bush that has a small harvest waiting (if the birds leave it alone).  I think our front roses and the backyard rose bush (its over 6 feet high/wide) has some birds nesting.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Continuing my tajin tasting journey.  Several here mentioned corn - so  - I don't eat it too often, but just treated myself to some mini ears with tajin on it - YUMBO!!!!!  Thanx for the idea!!


----------



## NC Belle

SorcererHeidi said:


> Continuing my tajin tasting journey.  Several here mentioned corn - so  - I don't eat it too often, but just treated myself to some mini ears with tajin on it - YUMBO!!!!!  Thanx for the idea!!


The past year or so...I did corn with chili powder (and most likely my favorite Badia fajita seasoning) with fresh lime squeeze over it and then put a cheese like maybe cojita or a Parmesan/Romano.  Corn seems reasonable price for the holiday next week.


----------



## Jafar30

So Voodoo Donuts has limited time donut called the Raptor Claw.  After seeing the tweet from Attractions Magazine not sure “claw” is the word I would use


----------



## NC Belle

I hope everyone had a nice holiday yesterday.  DH had the night off and he enjoyed watching fireworks 360 (neighbors and a couple towns).  The poor dog had enough of the noise between the fireworks, thunderstorms, and then dh using my phone flashlight mode to aid in vacuuming an ant invasion of her dish.  She clung onto my arm and refused to get off my lap for a long time.  She did okay with watching PBS showing the Capitol Fourth (loved John Stamos hosting it/music) and then we watched the livestream of WDW's show.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Been enjoying a DVR I had of the Johnny Depp version of Willy Wonka.  Love it for all its imaginative, fantastical, over the top quirkiness, and him for exactly the same reason!  I love how he totally immerses himself, and becomes whomever he's playing - consummate method actor!  Also have a DVR of his Alice in Wonderland I'll be contentedly consuming sometime in the near future.


----------



## disneysteve

SorcererHeidi said:


> Been enjoying a DVR I had of the Johnny Depp version of Willy Wonka.  Love it for all its imaginative, fantastical, over the top quirkiness, and him for exactly the same reason!  I love how he totally immerses himself, and becomes whomever he's playing - consummate method actor!  Also have a DVR of his Alice in Wonderland I'll be contentedly consuming sometime in the near future.


I love his Willy Wonka. Totally different than the original. I think they both stand on their own as fine films. And I loved Alice too.


----------



## NC Belle

Happy National Fried Chicken Day! or Happy International Kissing Day! <--- Did not know that when I switched dates for our wedding...was going for what was near a holiday/cheaper stuff than original date chosen.
We just got some Boars Head subs from the store (same vendor as Publix, but closer to home).  We might watch a movie on the Dish or maybe Netflix.  Dh was tired from work and waiting on dumpster quotes (MIL's gift for his birthday last month and maybe part anniversary gift).

If I chose a Depp movie, first picks .... the POTC series.


I'm still trying to get rid of ants that have only been seen on the dog dish area.  I cleaned it a bunch of times and wiped the bowl after with lemon juice.  The dog eats slowly mad we have to encourage to eat sometimes (its part behavioral...she loves her treats which I hold out on her until she eats enough dog food).
She just ate from a sandwich ziploc bag and at a good pace---hoping that this will help her eating in general (makes her feel like she is "getting away with something fun").  The heat and lack of rainfall (well we had decent amount for a day or 2 this week) stirs up insects.  The birds are helpful in the back and knock on wood...a certain room has no issues yet.


----------



## NC Belle

DH would chose to watch Ed Wood for his Depp pick or Donnie Brasco if not the POTC series.


----------



## superme80

Celebrated some birthdays with my in laws today. Found out I was correct. My sister in law named a goat after me. I feel so special!!!!!!


----------



## Alicenwonderment

superme80 said:


> Celebrated some birthdays with my in laws today. Found out I was correct. My sister in law named a goat after me. I feel so special!!!!!!


Wish the DIS had the ha ha emoji but we can only like the post.That will have to do.


----------



## superme80

Alicenwonderment said:


> Wish the DIS had the ha ha emoji but we can only like the post.That will have to do.


LOL I wish there was an emoji to go with it. But I was thrilled. Been married to my husband for nearly 11 years. In laws have always treated me like family. Now I know I AM family!


----------



## NC Belle

We saw 2 ostriches on the way to the store today.  I thought of Superme80's namesake goat.  One of our neighbors had a big goat.  The day of FIL's death, the goat crossed the road and blocked our car and we were in a time crunch to get to the kennel and to the airport in time.  I had words with the goat and he went home after some pleases and hand motions.  His owner was surprised that the goat did try to charge or even came to our place.  We were finally on the way and at an intersection...there were peacocks.  It was like FIL had some jokes for us.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> Celebrated some birthdays with my in laws today. Found out I was correct. My sister in law named a goat after me. I feel so special!!!!!!


Don't feel bad,. @superme80  - you don't know how many times over the years, people have actually been very EXCITED and PROUD to inform me they know an animal named Heidi - and it's always been a freaking German Shepherd!!!


----------



## superme80

SorcererHeidi said:


> Don't feel bad,. @superme80  - you don't know how many times over the years, people have actually been very EXCITED and PROUD to inform me they know an animal named Heidi - and it's always been a freaking German Shepherd!!!


So cute and cuddly with some bite to it! I see it!  I am so excited. The boys are doing Alice in Wonderland for their theater camp. my middle son is the Mad Hatter! My oldest is the March Hare and my youngest is the Door Mouse. They will be doing a dance. I am so excited!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> So cute and cuddly with some bite to it! I see it!  I am so excited. The boys are doing Alice in Wonderland for their theater camp. my middle son is the Mad Hatter! My oldest is the March Hare and my youngest is the Door Mouse. They will be doing a dance. I am so excited!



ROTFL at your comment!
OH my gosh - sure wish I could be there to see this!!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Been absolutely loving the FreeForm Channel lately!  Besides the Johnny Depp versions of Willy Wonka and Alice I recently mentioned, watched, and loved, I'm currently watching yet another episode of Disney's Fairy Tale Weddings.  Also have watched, and loved, or have on DVR to enjoy Lion King, Pocohontas, Toy Story (think it was 2?), Finding Nemo, and Beauty & The Beast.

And even though maybe not Disney, FINALLY watched The Notebook for the first time - cried my eyeballs out, but loved it!


----------



## superme80

SorcererHeidi said:


> ROTFL at your comment!
> OH my gosh - sure wish I could be there to see this!!


I will see if my husband will let me put some picks up in this thread.


----------



## superme80

The show was so cute! Here are some post show pics.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

@superme80 - How totally and utterly PRECIOUS!  I have the hugest smile on my face - thank you SO much for sharing!  Please hug all your babies for me!


----------



## superme80

SorcererHeidi said:


> @superme80 - How totally and utterly PRECIOUS!  I have the hugest smile on my face - thank you SO much for sharing!  Please hug all your babies for me!


I will!


----------



## NC Belle

superme80 said:


> The show was so cute! Here are some post show pics.


The kids are cute.  It is sure easier to have them all in the same activity.  It was hard for some activity planning between my sis and me...hers took a higher ranking t times...but, some of her activities allow me to see some behind the scenes/performances.


----------



## superme80

NC Belle said:


> The kids are cute.  It is sure easier to have them all in the same activity.  It was hard for some activity planning between my sis and me...hers took a higher ranking t times...but, some of her activities allow me to see some behind the scenes/performances.


At times I feel like I am raising triplets. They all want the SAME thing and want to do the SAME activity. They all enjoy dressing alike. It is so weird for me. My sister and I could not be more different and we rarely spent time together by choice.


----------



## hertamaniac

SorcererHeidi said:


> Been absolutely loving the FreeForm Channel lately!  Besides the Johnny Depp versions of Willy Wonka and Alice I recently mentioned, watched, and loved, I'm currently watching yet another episode of Disney's Fairy Tale Weddings.  Also have watched, and loved, or have on DVR to enjoy Lion King, Pocohontas, Toy Story (think it was 2?), Finding Nemo, and Beauty & The Beast.
> 
> And even though maybe not Disney, FINALLY watched The Notebook for the first time - cried my eyeballs out, but loved it!



The Notebook can be HUGELY emotional.   It was one of the first romantic movies I've purchased (back when DVD was the pinnacle).  Sadly, I lived part of the life of Noah, but the similarities of circumstances made me holistically stronger and more confident as a man.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Anybody else here play HQ Trivia?  I am proud to announce I just won my first game!  Only 56 cents, but I'm still proud of myself, and now have bragging rights!!


----------



## superme80

Bragging time! My older 2 kids got the Golden Ticket for the reading program at the library!!!!!! They earned 1000 pts for reading this summer. The library is having a special Harry Potter Party next month. I am so proud of them! My oldest has started reading the Harry Potter books.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> Bragging time! My older 2 kids got the Golden Ticket for the reading program at the library!!!!!! They earned 1000 pts for reading this summer. The library is having a special Harry Potter Party next month. I am so proud of them! My oldest has started reading the Harry Potter books.


That's awesome, @superme80 !  Hugs all around!


----------



## Princess Jes




----------



## SorcererHeidi

Princess Jes said:


>


@Princess Jes !!!!!  Missed you, girlie!!


----------



## Alicenwonderment

SorcererHeidi said:


> @Princess Jes !!!!!  Missed you, girlie!!



Me too!! Feels like forever ago.


----------



## KingLlama

Is she the one from New Zealand or Middle Earth or wherever?


----------



## disneysteve

KingLlama said:


> Is she the one from New Zealand or Middle Earth or wherever?


Something like that. Or it could be that mythical land of Australia. 

https://www.express.co.uk/news/weird/953382/Flat-Earth-theory-Australia-not-real-conspiracy


----------



## Princess Jes

Alicenwonderment said:


> Me too!! Feels like forever ago.



I think it’s been forever and a day!!



KingLlama said:


> Is she the one from New Zealand or Middle Earth or wherever?



Best way to offend an Aussie?
Ask if they’re from New Zealand!! Haha.
I jest. My first US trip, we kept getting asked if we were from NZ. Not sure why NZ comes before Australia, but there you go.



disneysteve said:


> Something like that. Or it could be that mythical land of Australia.
> 
> https://www.express.co.uk/news/weird/953382/Flat-Earth-theory-Australia-not-real-conspiracy



Shhh!! Don’t tell everyone Steve!! I’ll take a pay cut if people think Australia isn’t real!!!


----------



## disneysteve

Princess Jes said:


> Shhh!! Don’t tell everyone Steve!! I’ll take a pay cut if people think Australia isn’t real!!!


I'll keep your secret for a case of Iced Vovos.


----------



## Princess Jes

Haha Steve, I’ll see what I can do!
I’ll have to get them to actually make them, given they’re just props.


----------



## disneysteve

Princess Jes said:


> I’ll have to get them to actually make them, given they’re just props.


I've done a lot of theater work and those are the damn tastiest props I've ever had.


----------



## NC Belle

I would had made this is a separate thread, but....
Happy National Avocado Day!

MJ is probably decked out today with her avocado bling and enjoying her favorite guacamole.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

NC Belle said:


> I would had made this is a separate thread, but....
> Happy National Avocado Day!
> 
> MJ is probably decked out today with her avocado bling and enjoying her favorite guacamole.



*Hi everyone!*


*I DID have avocado for dinner, and wore my guacamole earrings to work today.  ha ha*

*Happy Avocado Day!*
​


----------



## Spencer Wright

superme80 said:


> Bragging time! ...The library is having a special Harry Potter Party next month. I am so proud of them! My oldest has started reading the Harry Potter books.



They're the books which really cemented my love of reading. I believe they started coming out when I was in second grade!!


----------



## softball chick

Spencer Wright said:


> They're the books which really cemented my love of reading. I believe they started coming out when I was in second grade!!



I remember reading them with my mom when I was somewhere in the kindergarten to first grade range - definitely the first real chapter book I ever read and it just expanded my love of reading that much more.


----------



## superme80

Harry Potter and I are the same age. They came out when I graduated high school!  I read them because my mom was so against "witchcraft". So I HAD to see what all the fuss was about.  I ended up falling in love with them. My oldest is more than halfway thru The Sorcerers Stone and is loving it!


----------



## Spencer Wright

superme80 said:


> Harry Potter and I are the same age. They came out when I graduated high school!  I read them because my mom was so against "witchcraft". So I HAD to see what all the fuss was about.  I ended up falling in love with them. My oldest is more than halfway thru The Sorcerers Stone and is loving it!




I remember so looking forward to them coming out each time, and read most of them until the binding came apart! (Nerd Alert!!!)


----------



## superme80

Spencer Wright said:


> I remember so looking forward to them coming out each time, and read most of them until the binding came apart! (Nerd Alert!!!)


Lost count how many times I have read the books. When book 7 was released, my best friend and I got a hotel, went to a midnight book release, and stayed up until 4 am reading. Ah good days before the kids!


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

So I have always had motion sickness issues,  but have always been okay at Disney, the only thing that has done me in is Mickey's Wheel of Death at DCA.  Today I visited a local amusement park and only lasted 4 rather mild rides before I was beyond sick.   So so sick. 
 Ugh,  it worries me it's getting worse with age.  I still have so much Disney I want to see!  It worries me greatly I will never see Tron, Pandora or other big rides down the road.


----------



## disneysteve

disneyland_is_magic said:


> So I have always had motion sickness issues, but always been okay at Disney, the only thing that has done me in is Mickey's Wheel of Death at DCA.  Today I visited a local amusement park and only lasted 4 rather mild rides before I was beyond sick.   So so sick.
> Ugh,  it worries me it's getting worse with age.  I still have so much Disney I want to see!  It worries me greatly I will never see Tron, Pandora or other big rides down the road.


Have you tried any meds like Dramamine or Scopalomine?


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

Yes, I have some success with Dramamine but it makes me drowsy and so I only last so long before needing to sleep it off, that works great for going to a local carnival, but not so great for all day Disney touring.  I may ask my doctor next time I am in.  I will read up on the other one you mentioned. 
    LOL I am still in my 30's, so I am shaking my head that it could be such an issue already.


----------



## KingLlama

Just do what I do....puke all over everyone else and let it be their problem.


----------



## disneysteve

disneyland_is_magic said:


> Yes, I have some success with Dramamine but it makes me drowsy and so I only last so long before needing to sleep it off, that works great for going to a local carnival, but not so great for all day Disney touring.


The Transderm Scop patch is what millions of cruisers swear by. It's a small patch you wear behind your ear for 3 days at a time. It is a prescription product.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

Thank you very much, I will make an appt and ask him!


----------



## CynthiaC925

*NikkiBell* said:


> I thought it would be fun to start a thread for daily chit chat about things going on in our lives, activities or events happening, etc. Think of this as our "DIS Unplugged coffee shop." What's everyone up to?


so this is pretty random; however, I'll be in Walt Disney World in a few weeks and need a lightning fast internet connection to register for a Disney event.

The WDW hotels' business centers all use wifi so that won't be fast enough.

Does anyone know where I could rent a fiber optics internet connection and/or next fastest internet connection in the Orlando area?

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

disneyland_is_magic said:


> Thank you very much, I will make an appt and ask him!


So sorry to hear how you'e been suffering, @disneyland_is_magic - hope you find something that helps you!  I can kind of relate, since I haven't been able to do anything "rough" since I had neck/spinal surgery 20 years ago.  I wistfully watch everybody go on all the "newer" stuff (created in that time) and don't begrudge them their fun, but I am SO happy when something is on the drawing table *I* might have a chance to enjoy!!    Hugs, my friend!!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Just got home from seeing Christopher Robin.  I thoroughly enjoyed it.  Was a bit "weirded out" by the appearance of some of the characters at first (thought the most "off" from looking like themselves were Pooh, Eeyore, and Tigger, who had almost no/very faint stripes???), but soon forgot that.  Chuckled the whole way through at the clever jokes, marveled at how "close" the voices sounded, and was very touched by the underlying message of the whole thing.  Was a bit draggy and slow to start, but got better, and immersed me from then on.

Would love to hear anybody else's thoughts if you go to see it!


----------



## rteetz

SorcererHeidi said:


> Just got home from seeing Christopher Robin.  I thoroughly enjoyed it.  Was a bit "weirded out" by the appearance of some of the characters at first (thought the most "off" from looking like themselves were Pooh, Eeyore, and Tigger, who had almost no/very faint stripes???), but soon forgot that.  Chuckled the whole way through at the clever jokes, marveled at how "close" the voices sounded, and was very touched by the underlying message of the whole thing.  Was a bit draggy and slow to start, but got better, and immersed me from then on.
> 
> Would love to hear anybody else's thoughts if you go to see it!


Did you stay through the credits? I heard there was a surprise!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

rteetz said:


> Did you stay through the credits? I heard there was a surprise!


Yes, it was cute.  (No spoilers here!)


----------



## Alicenwonderment

SorcererHeidi said:


> Yes, it was cute.  (No spoilers here!)



Thanks for no spoilers! Can't wait to see it with my nephew and niece.


----------



## disneysteve

We plan to see Christopher Robin this week. We would have gone opening weekend but Jen was doing GISH (gishwhes.com), a huge international scavenger hunt. It ended at 2am today so she has been totally focused on that. She'll probably sleep half of today and then get back in the swing of things so maybe tomorrow or Wednesday we'll get to the movie.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

@Alicenwonderment and @disneysteve - Hope you enjoy it as much as I did, and I'd be interested to hear your thoughts!


----------



## Cornish Lad

rteetz said:


> Did you stay through the credits? I heard there was a surprise!


Always stay for the credits - you never know what might pop up!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Cornish Lad said:


> Always stay for the credits - you never know what might pop up!


For sure!  And I'm corny enough to believe I like to "honor" those who crafted what I just saw by doing so - especially if I appreciated what I saw!


----------



## Cornish Lad

SorcererHeidi said:


> For sure!  And I'm corny enough to believe I like to "honor" those who crafted what I just saw by doing so - especially if I appreciated what I saw!


We do so for the same reason - Maggie’s daughter (my stepdaughter) is in the business so we always stay to see her name scroll up when we watch one of the movies that she has worked on. She is just about to start on Star Wars lX. She works in costume, special effects and creature effects.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Cornish Lad said:


> We do so for the same reason - Maggie’s daughter (my stepdaughter) is in the business so we always stay to see her name scroll up when we watch one of the movies that she has worked on. She is just about to start on Star Wars lX. She works in costume, special effects and creature effects.


Even though not a Star Wars fan (Kevin is my Spirit Animal in this!)  , that is SO cool!  I certainly appreciate the talent, hard work, and craft!  Wish her challenging but rewarding endeavors!


----------



## Cornish Lad

SorcererHeidi said:


> Even though not a Star Wars fan (Kevin is my Spirit Animal in this!)  , that is SO cool!  I certainly appreciate the talent, hard work, and craft!  Wish her challenging but rewarding endeavors!


She has worked on several major movies including various Batman, Star Wars & Harry Potters and also on The Justice League to name a few.  At the Warner Bros. Studio Tour here in the UK there is a large Harry Potter attraction and there is a display of wands with every wand being named after a person who worked on the movies and she has one there with her name on it.  On Star Wars VII she was one of the main people responsible for making and looking after Chewbacca's costume.  As you can imagine we are very proud of her.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Cornish Lad said:


> She has worked on several major movies including various Batman, Star Wars & Harry Potters and also on The Justice League to name a few.  At the Warner Bros. Studio Tour here in the UK there is a large Harry Potter attraction and there is a display of wands with every wand being named after a person who worked on the movies and she has one there with her name on it.  On Star Wars VII she was one of the main people responsible for making and looking after Chewbacca's costume.  As you can imagine we are very proud of her.


That's totally awesome, and I can see why you're so proud!!


----------



## Aerin75

Cornish Lad said:


> She has worked on several major movies including various Batman, Star Wars & Harry Potters and also on The Justice League to name a few.  At the Warner Bros. Studio Tour here in the UK there is a large Harry Potter attraction and there is a display of wands with every wand being named after a person who worked on the movies and she has one there with her name on it.  On Star Wars VII she was one of the main people responsible for making and looking after Chewbacca's costume.  As you can imagine we are very proud of her.


As someone who took an especial liking in the beginning to Chewbacca, I am especially thankful for her work!


----------



## superme80

Cornish Lad said:


> We do so for the same reason - Maggie’s daughter (my stepdaughter) is in the business so we always stay to see her name scroll up when we watch one of the movies that she has worked on. She is just about to start on Star Wars lX. She works in costume, special effects and creature effects.


Same with me for my friend. My friend is a voice actor and has done voices in Star Wars. I get very excited seeing his name.


----------



## superme80

Totally not Disney related, I MISS My kids. This is the first sleepover at my parents house in 6 months! They come home tonight, but ugh! I went out with a friend yesterday to occupy my time. My dog and I are both going crazy. They should be home in about 6 hours!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> Totally not Disney related, I MISS My kids. This is the first sleepover at my parents house in 6 months! They come home tonight, but ugh! I went out with a friend yesterday to occupy my time. My dog and I are both going crazy. They should be home in about 6 hours!


Awww - enjoy your time, and please hug the cuties for me!


----------



## superme80

SorcererHeidi said:


> Awww - enjoy your time, and please hug the cuties for me!


I will. It is so weird not having them around. It is quiet.


----------



## NC Belle

superme80 said:


> Totally not Disney related, I MISS My kids. This is the first sleepover at my parents house in 6 months! They come home tonight, but ugh! I went out with a friend yesterday to occupy my time. My dog and I are both going crazy. They should be home in about 6 hours!





superme80 said:


> I will. It is so weird not having them around. It is quiet.



I hope that you treated yourself during your free time.  It is not quite the same...but, when our dogs (last one and this one) went to the kennel...it is like the softest noises that we miss the most.
It was hard enough a couple of days ago when Oreo had a drop-off vet appointment.  She had updates to her vaccines and tested for ear infection (14 days of in ear medicine plus a couple of other things.  She gets upset me for hours after each daily ear treatment...until treat time.


----------



## NC Belle

Anyone has tips in figuring out moving boxes?  We are going to get rid a lot of items soon so its mostly half of the kitchen items, master bedroom (2 other rooms are guest rooms), and the living room.  We are looking rent soon (will have a better location to move in the next couple of weeks).


----------



## superme80

NC Belle said:


> I hope that you treated yourself during your free time.  It is not quite the same...but, when our dogs (last one and this one) went to the kennel...it is like the softest noises that we miss the most.
> It was hard enough a couple of days ago when Oreo had a drop-off vet appointment.  She had updates to her vaccines and tested for ear infection (14 days of in ear medicine plus a couple of other things.  She gets upset me for hours after each daily ear treatment...until treat time.


I did. Went out with a friend yesterday, and DH and I went to my in laws and got take out.


----------



## Aerin75

NC Belle said:


> Anyone has tips in figuring out moving boxes?  We are going to get rid a lot of items soon so its mostly half of the kitchen items, master bedroom (2 other rooms are guest rooms), and the living room.  We are looking rent soon (will have a better location to move in the next couple of weeks).


My go to are paper boxes from the office; they are the right size (I had them filled with books, and they weren't to heavy), and since they are the same size they stack really well.  I'm having a harder time snagging them these days though.  If you have to buy, bankers boxes or UHaul which will get you that same size idea.  I've done the bankers boxes when I was going through paperwork that had been buried.
On the various sized yet free front, you could ask at Walgreens or even grocery stores for boxes.
That may not have been what you were looking for.


----------



## NC Belle

Aerin75 said:


> My go to are paper boxes from the office; they are the right size (I had them filled with books, and they weren't to heavy), and since they are the same size they stack really well.  I'm having a harder time snagging them these days though.  If you have to buy, bankers boxes or UHaul which will get you that same size idea.  I've done the bankers boxes when I was going through paperwork that had been buried.
> On the various sized yet free front, you could ask at Walgreens or even grocery stores for boxes.
> That may not have been what you were looking for.


This helped a lot.  I wished that we could had BIL's moving boxes from his family's move last month (they only moved 10 minutes from their old house...to downsize yard work).  I have some Amazon money that would help in the supplies.  

I have joked around that we need to move fast before MIL comes back from her latest international adventures.  She sent us too much stuff in this house...from a moving truck full of stuff in our first year of this house to a least loading up any available space in the car when we drive up to visit.

We had been having odd DSL issues which was once in awhile until this past 5 weeks.  We had 2 or 3 techs that came by to investigate, but not much success.  The latest chat had us scheduled to replace the dsl line wish us luck (it was postpone twice ...angry eyes--need dsl for dh's course study/finalize job decisions).  My computer/household main laptop crashed bad last week and the dsl in not helping in fixing back to the way we liked it.


----------



## Aerin75

NC Belle said:


> We had been having odd DSL issues which was once in awhile until this past 5 weeks.  We had 2 or 3 techs that came by to investigate, but not much success.  The latest chat had us scheduled to replace the dsl line wish us luck (it was postpone twice ...angry eyes--need dsl for dh's course study/finalize job decisions).  My computer/household main laptop crashed bad last week and the dsl in not helping in fixing back to the way we liked it.


That's the worst!  Hope it gets cleared up soon!  Or else he'll be working out of a Starbucks every day....


----------



## NC Belle

We are happy that our dsl is fixed---storm/lightening damage to a box up the line.  Dh is studying hard and plans to do his part 2 test in a week---must have it pass to get to the next phase of the hiring process.  

Our dog must be feeling better since she is running fast in circles when I take her out.  The cooler temps really help and hope that we don't get rain for a week since the last 3 or so weeks of rain had our grass grow fast.  The yard was too wet at times to mow. I think dh will be happier with no mowing (well a good chance) for a short time.  He loves the riding mower, but he likes more time to a least go to a movie more than once or twice a year.


----------



## superme80

UGH! The worst! DH and I have tickets for an event and NO ONE is available to watch the boys. I have 2 friends who are checking the schedules. The event is in 2 weeks!!!! I do not want to call my parents. They live 2 hours away. They would do it, but I feel so bad.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> UGH! The worst! DH and I have tickets for an event and NO ONE is available to watch the boys. I have 2 friends who are checking the schedules. The event is in 2 weeks!!!! I do not want to call my parents. They live 2 hours away. They would do it, but I feel so bad.


So sorry, @superme80 - sure hope you find somebody!!


----------



## superme80

SorcererHeidi said:


> So sorry, @superme80 - sure hope you find somebody!!


Thanks. Most of my friends have talked about family events coming up. They all are falling on the same night. I swear the universe is against us seeing Bill Burr!!!!


----------



## Aerin75

superme80 said:


> Thanks. Most of my friends have talked about family events coming up. They all are falling on the same night. I swear the universe is against us seeing Bill Burr!!!!


Here's hoping you find someone!  It was always the hardest to find a teenager who wasn't constantly busy with other things, and my parents were out of town too.  I "lived" on babysitting money when I was a teenager....


----------



## Alicenwonderment

Am I the only one that is thankful that the boards shut down for an hour each day? I know that might sound strange but if they didn't shut down I may spend all night reading the boards instead of sleeping.


----------



## Bobb_o

Just realized today how a new listener might be horrified at the sign off "Stay out of the damn lakes" if all they know about them is the alligator tragedy.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Bobb_o said:


> Just realized today how a new listener might be horrified at the sign off "Stay out of the damn lakes" if all they know about them is the alligator tragedy.


Hey - as long as they STAY OUT (regardless of the reason), they'll be fine.  I'm sure going IN can have potentially MORE horrifying side effects.  Besides which - if the signs say "Stay Out", it amazes me how many would arrogantly read this to mean "I MUST challenge what I'm told".


----------



## bamacmac

Hey y'all! I've been absent for quite awhile. Thought I would stick my head in and say hello! Life has been busy but amazing! Had an incredible Disney wedding in April and now we are expecting a baby boy in less than 4 weeks! And it still amazes me that it all started with The DIS!  

Hope everything is going great for each of you!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

bamacmac said:


> Hey y'all! I've been absent for quite awhile. Thought I would stick my head in and say hello! Life has been busy but amazing! Had an incredible Disney wedding in April and now we are expecting a baby boy in less than 4 weeks! And it still amazes me that it all started with The DIS!
> 
> Hope everything is going great for each of you!


@bamacmac - Oh my gosh - how absolutely wonderful for you!  Congrats on the expected bundle of joy, and on finding your soulmate!!   You look positively radiant in that picture, and you guys look great together. Definitely miss you around here, but can certainly understand you've got so much wonderful stuff going on!  Hugs!!!


----------



## rteetz

bamacmac said:


> Hey y'all! I've been absent for quite awhile. Thought I would stick my head in and say hello! Life has been busy but amazing! Had an incredible Disney wedding in April and now we are expecting a baby boy in less than 4 weeks! And it still amazes me that it all started with The DIS!
> 
> Hope everything is going great for each of you!


Excited for you guys!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Double post - deleted by me.


----------



## NC Belle

bamacmac said:


> Hey y'all! I've been absent for quite awhile. Thought I would stick my head in and say hello! Life has been busy but amazing! Had an incredible Disney wedding in April and now we are expecting a baby boy in less than 4 weeks! And it still amazes me that it all started with The DIS!
> 
> Hope everything is going great for each of you!


*Congrats!*

So, are you fully stocked with the Roll Tide baby gear?


----------



## Aerin75

bamacmac said:


> Hey y'all! I've been absent for quite awhile. Thought I would stick my head in and say hello! Life has been busy but amazing! Had an incredible Disney wedding in April and now we are expecting a baby boy in less than 4 weeks! And it still amazes me that it all started with The DIS!
> 
> Hope everything is going great for each of you!


Congratulations!  You make a beautiful bride.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

bamacmac said:


> Hey y'all! I've been absent for quite awhile. Thought I would stick my head in and say hello! Life has been busy but amazing! Had an incredible Disney wedding in April and now we are expecting a baby boy in less than 4 weeks! And it still amazes me that it all started with The DIS!
> 
> Hope everything is going great for each of you!



Great to see you!  omgosh! 4 weeks...  I want to see pics.


----------



## Alicenwonderment

bamacmac said:


> Hey y'all! I've been absent for quite awhile. Thought I would stick my head in and say hello! Life has been busy but amazing! Had an incredible Disney wedding in April and now we are expecting a baby boy in less than 4 weeks! And it still amazes me that it all started with The DIS!
> 
> Hope everything is going great for each of you!


Congrats !!! Thanks for the update. Good luck with the baby!


----------



## superme80

bamacmac said:


> Hey y'all! I've been absent for quite awhile. Thought I would stick my head in and say hello! Life has been busy but amazing! Had an incredible Disney wedding in April and now we are expecting a baby boy in less than 4 weeks! And it still amazes me that it all started with The DIS!
> 
> Hope everything is going great for each of you!


Congrats!!!! Praying for a quick and safe delivery and recovery!!!!!


----------



## hertamaniac

@SorcererHeidi - not sure if you have seen this t-shirt before, but felt compelled to purchase it as it is wonderful (and relatively inexpensive @ $14.90).  I bought one as there was only one (1) XL left on the rack.  I even convinced Mom to "model" her purchase as well (note, she is sporting another Uni-Qlo t-shirt).

So, call Uni-Qlo and ask for your commission check!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

hertamaniac said:


> @SorcererHeidi - not sure if you have seen this t-shirt before, but felt compelled to purchase it as it is a wonderful (and relatively inexpensive @ $14.90).  I bought one as there was only one (1) XL left on the rack.  I even convinced Mom to "model" her purchase as well (note, she is sporting another Uni-Qlo t-shirt).
> 
> So, call Uni-Qlo and ask for your commission check!
> 
> View attachment 349019


Love, love, LOVE!!!!  Thanx so much for sharing (and Mom too!).


----------



## NC Belle

NC Beat passed his Comp TIA certification test (well one of the ones that they offer).  Now we are getting ready to decide what new location to move.  We are going to sell no matter if still in the area or out...almost 16 years and well the house needs someone to give it a little updates/love plus the yard work hinders potential fun time.


----------



## Aerin75

NC Belle said:


> NC Beat passed his Comp TIA certification test (well one of the ones that they offer).  Now we are getting ready to decide what new location to move.  We are going to sell no matter if still in the area or out...almost 16 years and well the house needs someone to give it a little updates/love plus the yard work hinders potential fun time.


Congrats!  Those are tough!
Feel you about the move.  I moved stuff in to rooms after 17 years in the house and that was still too much.  Forget the yard.


----------



## superme80

Man my kids are jerks! The older 2 ganged up on my youngest and almost made him cry. So youngest got to go grocery shopping with me. We came home 4 hours later!


----------



## Aerin75

superme80 said:


> Man my kids are jerks! The older 2 ganged up on my youngest and almost made him cry. So youngest got to go grocery shopping with me. We came home 4 hours later!


Unfortunately, I can relate.  And it’s been happening forever- my dad and his brother used to hang up on my aunt.


----------



## superme80

Aerin75 said:


> Unfortunately, I can relate.  And it’s been happening forever- my dad and his brother used to hang up on my aunt.


My dad would tell me stories about how mean he and his brothers were to each other. Thankfully they seem to have matured for the most part, only took them about 50 years!  I know the boys will outgrow it, but I felt so bad for my youngest. He just wants to be a big boy.


----------



## NC Belle

superme80 said:


> Man my kids are jerks! The older 2 ganged up on my youngest and almost made him cry. So youngest got to go grocery shopping with me. We came home 4 hours later!


It could be worse...my mom is the oldest of 8.  There is 16 years difference between the oldest and youngest...the first 5 or 6 are pretty closely spaced and #8 was a surprise..about 7 years after #7.  There are still squabbles...more with the sisters than the brothers.  I'm not directly on Facebook---too much drama at times.

No comment on my sister...lets says her clarinet skills helped in her winning some of our fights (just a year and a few weeks separate us).

NC Beast and brothers are pretty good together unless someone brings up politics or several other topics.  The older 3 blame dh on desserts going from awesome/daily to rare occasions and budget,  The first 3 are close in ages and then 5 years between #3 and #4 (dh).


----------



## NC Belle

We are almost ready for hurricanes...barely got some bottled water (winter back up supply is too old) today.  We have plenty of fresh fruit, peanut butter, and bread.  It was crazier than normal at the grocery store even for Sunday.


----------



## superme80

NC Belle said:


> We are almost ready for hurricanes...barely got some bottled water (winter back up supply is too old) today.  We have plenty of fresh fruit, peanut butter, and bread.  It was crazier than normal at the grocery store even for Sunday.


Stay safe!
My dad, aunt, and uncles are all like 18 months apart. They span from 1945-1950. Thankfully there not much drama.


----------



## Alicenwonderment

NC Belle said:


> We are almost ready for hurricanes...barely got some bottled water (winter back up supply is too old) today.  We have plenty of fresh fruit, peanut butter, and bread.  It was crazier than normal at the grocery store even for Sunday.


Thinking of you and hoping it doesn't come near you. Turn around hurricane!! Are you located on the coast?


----------



## Aerin75

NC Belle said:


> We are almost ready for hurricanes...barely got some bottled water (winter back up supply is too old) today.  We have plenty of fresh fruit, peanut butter, and bread.  It was crazier than normal at the grocery store even for Sunday.


Keeping my fingers crossed!  I’ll gladly take just the 5 in of rain we had from the remnants of Gordon.


----------



## NC Belle

MIL called this morning to check on us. Timeline for the storm changes every update.  We are east of Raleigh...2 hours from most beaches and 3.5 more or less from the Outer Banks.  I'm more worried if it rains like Matthew a couple of years ago...the county cut the water off for days.  We might have to clean some pitchers out to collect water ahead of time.  We need to sort out closets and bag up stuff anyway.


----------



## NC Belle

superme80 said:


> Stay safe!
> My dad, aunt, and uncles are all like 18 months apart. They span from 1945-1950. Thankfully there not much drama.


My dad is in between 2 sisters...his older sister was pre-WII. Dad-'46 (today's his birthday), and think his baby sis was late'50s.  I was Grandma's favorite for many years until the youngest on that side was born (then we tied...G-Ma did like Sis...but, she made sure my favorites were made on the visits   ).


----------



## superme80

So I finally decided to get out of my shell. I am a hardcore extrovert who lives with a bunch of introverts.  I joined the Kiwanis tonight. I was heavily involved at the community college I attended. It is so nice to be back.


----------



## Aerin75

superme80 said:


> So I finally decided to get out of my shell. I am a hardcore extrovert who lives with a bunch of introverts.  I joined the Kiwanis tonight. I was heavily involved at the community college I attended. It is so nice to be back.


Good for you!


----------



## NC Belle

superme80 said:


> So I finally decided to get out of my shell. I am a hardcore extrovert who lives with a bunch of introverts.  I joined the Kiwanis tonight. I was heavily involved at the community college I attended. It is so nice to be back.


Enjoy the new adventure!


----------



## NC Belle

We are finishing up storm prep (got upgraded over night to Tropical Storm Warning..plus there is a flood watch).  
Dh is tying up objects and stuff outside (wind has been increasing since last night -currently a good breeze and extremely humid).  We got to finish dishes and do a load of his laundry.  I might do cookies later if there is time..we ate our "emergency" chocolate too soon and some of the snacks..those darn Cheetos (his picks).

I hope the dog is good at timing her potty breaks during the worse of storm tonight/tomorrow.  She has been a bit nervous the past couple of days.


----------



## superme80

NC Belle said:


> We are finishing up storm prep (got upgraded over night to Tropical Storm Warning..plus there is a flood watch).
> Dh is tying up objects and stuff outside (wind has been increasing since last night -currently a good breeze and extremely humid).  We got to finish dishes and do a load of his laundry.  I might do cookies later if there is time..we ate our "emergency" chocolate too soon and some of the snacks..those darn Cheetos (his picks).
> 
> I hope the dog is good at timing her potty breaks during the worse of storm tonight/tomorrow.  She has been a bit nervous the past couple of days.


Stay safe!!!!  Praying that the storm turns!!! 

And thank you everyone. It is nice to finally have kids old enough where I can actually get out and do things like this.


----------



## Aerin75

superme80 said:


> Stay safe!!!!  Praying that the storm turns!!!
> 
> And thank you everyone. It is nice to finally have kids old enough where I can actually get out and do things like this.


Ditto both!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> My dad would tell me stories about how mean he and his brothers were to each other. Thankfully they seem to have matured for the most part, only took them about 50 years!  I know the boys will outgrow it, but I felt so bad for my youngest. He just wants to be a big boy.


Awww - hugs!!!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

NC Belle said:


> We are finishing up storm prep (got upgraded over night to Tropical Storm Warning..plus there is a flood watch).
> Dh is tying up objects and stuff outside (wind has been increasing since last night -currently a good breeze and extremely humid).  We got to finish dishes and do a load of his laundry.  I might do cookies later if there is time..we ate our "emergency" chocolate too soon and some of the snacks..those darn Cheetos (his picks).
> 
> I hope the dog is good at timing her potty breaks during the worse of storm tonight/tomorrow.  She has been a bit nervous the past couple of days.


Stay safe!!


----------



## NC Belle

The dog likes the light wind gusts until the it changed from no rain/sprinkles to light rain shower.  She was leaping around and running in circles for awhile and I was struggling to avoid the fire ants.  I think the wind whistled a few minutes at 930pm and just now for not a minute.  Florence just downgraded...hoping for a good night with power (dh uses cpap).  Dh saw crews out this morning cutting branches that were too close to the power lines.  We are eating hot foods while we can.  The closest McDonald's shut down at 7pm and I think several grocery chain closed too except for Publix (they are closing up 5pm Friday unless weather demands earlier).  

I had to get Big Brother show live updates from Jokers today since local channels are focusing on Florence.  We could not get the digital OTA version to see it live and I'm not doing  CBS paid online service yet.  I'm not sure if we can see it tomorrow on Poptv if we loose power and if it is replayed before BBAD.


----------



## NC Belle

Still got power today (watching Poptv Big Brother from Thursday)...loosing it for a few minutes during heavy gusts.  We are still getting a lot of wind and rain plus more tomorrow.  We are eating hot meals while we can.  The dog is handling things okay even when I had her on my lap in the hallway when it seem like a tornado might be in our direction (lucky it disappeared fast).


----------



## SorcererHeidi

NC Belle said:


> Still got power today (watching Poptv Big Brother from Thursday)...loosing it for a few minutes during heavy gusts.  We are still getting a lot of wind and rain plus more tomorrow.  We are eating hot meals while we can.  The dog is handling things okay even when I had her on my lap in the hallway when it seem like a tornado might be in our direction (lucky it disappeared fast).


Who do you want to win Big Brother?  I say Tyler has DEFINITELY had the best gameplay overall, both stategy and social game, the entire game.  I've liked and picked him since the beginning).  I also like Kaycee, but I feel she was a floater for way too long.


----------



## superme80

Performed at my town's Railroad Days. Why did I forget to take my sunglasses off during the dance????


----------



## NC Belle

superme80 said:


> Performed at my town's Railroad Days. Why did I forget to take my sunglasses off during the dance????


That sounded like it was a fun day.


----------



## NC Belle

Dh just back a little while ago from his little adventure.  We figured that it was safe for him to go to Mickey D's and to one of the few grocery stores that was opened since it is the same route that our postal carrier uses to deliver us our mail every day this week.  He was having cabin fever and really craving ice cream  (I limited frozen items and fresh meat on our last regular grocery shop).  We are lucky that we had power during this weather event.  We lost power a lot in August regular storms so I guess the worse of the branches/hazards were already gone.


----------



## NC Belle

SorcererHeidi said:


> Who do you want to win Big Brother?  I say Tyler has DEFINITELY had the best gameplay overall, both stategy and social game, the entire game.  I've liked and picked him since the beginning).  I also like Kaycee, but I feel she was a floater for way too long.


I think the jury will be too bitter for Tyler and for Angela if they are f2 with Kaycee or Sam. Kaycee would be the best of this group since she is the least fake with Sam.  I think production needs to be changed up if there is a future.  JC should had been removed early in the game.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

NC Belle said:


> I think the jury will be too bitter for Tyler and for Angela if they are f2 with Kaycee or Sam. Kaycee would be the best of this group since she is the least fake with Sam.  I think production needs to be changed up if there is a future.  JC should had been removed early in the game.


We'll see.  Yeah, never really card for JC, and he was DEFINITELY a floater, BIG TIME.


----------



## NC Belle

It is going to be very interesting game this week...if the spoiler that I just found is true....


----------



## NC Belle

NC Belle said:


> It is going to be very interesting game this week...if the spoiler that I just found is true....



The spoiler was a false one...but....I hope it will be some good stuff this week and not the same predictable stuff.


----------



## Aerin75

NC Belle said:


> Dh just back a little while ago from his little adventure.  We figured that it was safe for him to go to Mickey D's and to one of the few grocery stores that was opened since it is the same route that our postal carrier uses to deliver us our mail every day this week.  He was having cabin fever and really craving ice cream  (I limited frozen items and fresh meat on our last regular grocery shop).  We are lucky that we had power during this weather event.  We lost power a lot in August regular storms so I guess the worse of the branches/hazards were already gone.


Glad to know you guys came through okay!


----------



## superme80

This week was my dog's birthday. She is now 2!!!!  I went to the pet store and bought her a special cookie. She also got a toy that she killed within 30 mins. I love this puppy!!!!


----------



## NC Belle

superme80 said:


> This week was my dog's birthday. She is now 2!!!!  I went to the pet store and bought her a special cookie. She also got a toy that she killed within 30 mins. I love this puppy!!!!


I remember when you got that pup.  Our girl is going to be 2 on Veteran's Day.  We had good luck with toys from Amazon like the Outward Hound Invincible Snake Stuffingless Plush Dog Toy, https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003RQL77Y/ref=twister_B07B4F5RPF?_encoding=UTF8&th=1 and some from Kong .Okay. the squeaker teddy with rope interior from Kong is her favorite despite the defluffing/chewed off of one the legs (she snuggles with it a lot on the sofa). https://www.amazon.com/KONG-Knots-S...1537592505&sr=1-4&keywords=kong+squeaker+toys

We used toys from our late lab that seems to last maybe 10 years plus (after she stopped chewing on our stuff and wood trim).  This brand lasted us maybe 12 years between 2 dogs (it was our late lab's favorite) https://www.amazon.com/JW-Pet-Compa...UTF8&qid=1537592635&sr=1-13&keywords=ring+toy .


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> This week was my dog's birthday. She is now 2!!!!  I went to the pet store and bought her a special cookie. She also got a toy that she killed within 30 mins. I love this puppy!!!!


Awwww - kisses from me, please, @superme80 !!!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

NC Belle said:


> I remember when you got that pup.  Our girl is going to be 2 on Veteran's Day.  We had good luck with toys from Amazon like the Outward Hound Invincible Snake Stuffingless Plush Dog Toy, https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003RQL77Y/ref=twister_B07B4F5RPF?_encoding=UTF8&th=1 and some from Kong .Okay. the squeaker teddy with rope interior from Kong is her favorite despite the defluffing/chewed off of one the legs (she snuggles with it a lot on the sofa). https://www.amazon.com/KONG-Knots-S...1537592505&sr=1-4&keywords=kong+squeaker+toys
> 
> We used toys from our late lab that seems to last maybe 10 years plus (after she stopped chewing on our stuff and wood trim).  This brand lasted us maybe 12 years between 2 dogs (it was our late lab's favorite) https://www.amazon.com/JW-Pet-Compa...UTF8&qid=1537592635&sr=1-13&keywords=ring+toy .


Early happy birthday kisses to your Oreo too, @NC Belle !   

Guess you're still dong okay since Florence?


----------



## Aerin75

superme80 said:


> This week was my dog's birthday. She is now 2!!!!  I went to the pet store and bought her a special cookie. She also got a toy that she killed within 30 mins. I love this puppy!!!!


I’m so glad I’m not the only one who did that!  My newish boy turned two (we think) in August and I have a dog bakery I’m town so got him a pup cake.  Only let him have a quarter at a time - he’s only 13 lbs.


----------



## superme80

Aerin75 said:


> I’m so glad I’m not the only one who did that!  My newish boy turned two (we think) in August and I have a dog bakery I’m town so got him a pup cake.  Only let him have a quarter at a time - he’s only 13 lbs.


Mine is about that size, but inhales everything. She jumps around so much weight doesn't stay.  She is so much like my boys. I let her know everyone wished her a happy birthday. She was so happy


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Aerin75 said:


> I’m so glad I’m not the only one who did that!  My newish boy turned two (we think) in August and I have a dog bakery I’m town so got him a pup cake.  Only let him have a quarter at a time - he’s only 13 lbs.


Hugs and kisses to your fur baby from me, @Aerin75, and belated happy birthday!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

I saw a fantastic movie last night called Life Itself, by the creator of This is Us.  I had not heard anything about it previously, the friend I went with suggested it.  I know many here like This is Us, as do I, and this movie will feel VERY familiar to you because of that.   (@DisneyKevin - tapping you on this, since I know you and John, and if I remember right, Pete, are big This is Us fans). The intricate storytelling, winding back and forth between generations, time warping, wrapping back into itself,  and yet done so skillfully, you never feel lost, was incredible.  Everyone in the theater agreed how beautifully the story was told, and connected, and many tears were shed by all.    Just like This is Us.  

I also appreciated several of the hot male characters in the movie, including Antonio Banderas.


----------



## NC Belle

We were lucky during the storm.  There were outages near us and flooding 20/45 minutes plus away from us (I-40/95 are bad areas plus the various rivers...very heart breaking to see these areas hit again).  The grocery store was expensive in the meats---some brands were missing and the bread aisle was pretty empty (not sure if it because some factories were along I=95 and Eastern NC).  Its going to be extra planning routes south for a short time.

We are not buying our dog a cake for her birthday, but most likely some Frosty paws (dog ice cream) and maybe a toy. 

I am close to cutting the cord on Dish.  I bought an antenna, but the PBS stations are still terrible signals (I love EastEnders...got hooked years ago).  I am hoping to still be in range of a PBS station offering this series.  I know that I see it in MD/DC/VA area and maybe in Florida.


----------



## Alicenwonderment

NC Belle said:


> We were lucky during the storm.  There were outages near us and flooding 20/45 minutes plus away from us (I-40/95 are bad areas plus the various rivers...very heart breaking to see these areas hit again).  The grocery store was expensive in the meats---some brands were missing and the bread aisle was pretty empty (not sure if it because some factories were along I=95 and Eastern NC).  Its going to be extra planning routes south for a short time.
> 
> We are not buying our dog a cake for her birthday, but most likely some Frosty paws (dog ice cream) and maybe a toy.
> 
> I am close to cutting the cord on Dish.  I bout an antenna, but the PBS stations are still terrible signals (I love EastEnders...got hooked years ago).  I am hoping to still be in range of a PBS station offering this series.  I know that I see it in MD/DC/VA area and maybe in Florida.


Glad you didn't get the worst.


----------



## NC Belle

I just noticed my typos and guessing its time to clean the keyboard (one key has been missing for awhile...puppy hood joys).


----------



## SorcererHeidi

NC Belle said:


> I just noticed my typos and guessing its time to clean the keyboard (one key has been missing for awhile...puppy hood joys).


@NC Belle - If that's the case, then I need to get a dog (or cat, or some sort of living creature).  My many typos are always the result of typing too fast (brain goes faster than hands,eyes, or brain!!), and bad eyes/fat fingers (especially on the phone!!!), but this way I could blame my creature.  Thanx.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

For those that care, This is Us starts again tonight.  Tomorrow night is the pilot of something that looks pretty similar - tear jerker about friendships, called A Million Little Things, on ABC.  Love this time of year, with a lot of favorite shows restarting!!  

Oh - for those that don't care -


----------



## NC Belle

SorcererHeidi said:


> For those that care, This is Us starts again tonight.  Tomorrow night is the pilot of something that looks pretty similar - tear jerker about friendships, called A Million Little Things, on ABC.  Love this time of year, with a lot of favorite shows restarting!!
> 
> Oh - for those that don't care -



I'm watching This Is Us (just got a little piece of it midway...got it recording for later).  I sort of enjoyed Big Bang Theory yesterday and Magnum P.I. I can't wait for BB 20 to end....at least its better than last year except that I reserve the right to change my opinion if JC squeeze out a win (then it would be a thumbs down).  I still like NCIS even though I miss a lot of previous season.  There are too many revival shows including a new spin on The Twilight Zone coming to CBS on its streaming.  
I guess I be doing more streaming soon since I will be cutting out DISH.  I have to see which streaming service can get me the rest of the NASCAR season.  I could always put away some budget savings to future Disney trip (West Coast seems "less complicated" for now).


----------



## SorcererHeidi

NC Belle said:


> I'm watching This Is Us (just got a little piece of it midway...got it recording for later).  I sort of enjoyed Big Bang Theory yesterday and Magnum P.I. I can't wait for BB 20 to end....at least its better than last year except that I reserve the right to change my opinion if JC squeeze out a win (then it would be a thumbs down).  I still like NCIS even though I miss a lot of previous season.  There are too many revival shows including a new spin on The Twilight Zone coming to CBS on its streaming.
> I guess I be doing more streaming soon since I will be cutting out DISH.  I have to see which streaming service can get me the rest of the NASCAR season.  I could always put away some budget savings to future Disney trip (West Coast seems "less complicated" for now).


Hope Tyler or Kaycee wins BB for sure!  Not sure which one I want more - Tyler was more "strategic" and a cmp beast all along, while Kaycee was more of a floater, but became a Veto beast near the end, in my mind.


----------



## NC Belle

SorcererHeidi said:


> @NC Belle - If that's the case, then I need to get a dog (or cat, or some sort of living creature).  My many tupos are always the result of typing too fast (brain goes faster than hands,eyes, or brain!!), and bad eyes/fat fingers (especially on the phone!!!), but this way I could blame my creature.  Thanx.


She likes to hover her head over the keys to get my attention or lick/push my hands away from it to tell me that she wants something.  Oreo also bats at my phone if I had been playing games too long.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Yay Kaycee!!  And I've got to say - Tyler has a lot of class, he truly seemed happy for her, as well as grateful to get America's Favorite extra money, just like I'm sure she would have done as well, in either case.  What a shocker about Chris (REFUSE to call him absolutely junenile Swaggy C!!!) and Bailey - wonder if they'll actually end up getting married, and stay together?  They seem pretty smitten now, but I have a feeling it ain't long term.


----------



## superme80

My baby is turning 5 tomorrow!!!!! I can't believe how big he has gotten!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

@superme80 - Don't know if there's supposed to be a pic there, but all I see if a big "minus" mark.    Anyway - happy birthday a day early to your baby.


----------



## superme80

Lame. I will upload it on my google + account and redo it.  And thank you. So far he has had a really good day.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> Lame. I will upload it on my google + account and redo it.  And thank you. So far he has had a really good day.


OMG - Absolutely PRECIOUS!!!!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

SorcererHeidi said:


> Hope Tyler or Kaycee wins BB for sure!  Not sure which one I want more - Tyler was more "strategic" and a cmp beast all along, while Kaycee was more of a floater, but became a Veto beast near the end, in my mind.


@NC Belle - Saw today that Tyler is moving to LA LA LAND to live with Angela.  Aaaah, young love.


----------



## NC Belle

SorcererHeidi said:


> @NC Belle - Saw today that Tyler is moving to LA LA LAND to live with Angela.  Aaaah, young love.



I'm not too sure it will last if they don't do other CBS projects.  I hope that she is not using him and the situation to improve her career.  I could be wrong like I didn't think "Jody" from season 19 will work....but, now after a year plus the big events upcoming for that couple (baby and wedding)...maybe it works out in the long term.


----------



## NC Belle

superme80 said:


> My baby is turning 5 tomorrow!!!!! I can't believe how big he has gotten!


Congrats!  I hope that he had a great birthday.  On my side of the family...almost every week this month is someone or more than one birthday including me plus yesterday it was NC Beast's brother #3 anniversary...20 years for the them.  

 Almost there on on next move...interesting twists that came up in recent days.  Not wanting to jinx it.


----------



## superme80

NC Belle said:


> Congrats!  I hope that he had a great birthday.  On my side of the family...almost every week this month is someone or more than one birthday including me plus yesterday it was NC Beast's brother #3 anniversary...20 years for the them.
> 
> Almost there on on next move...interesting twists that came up in recent days.  Not wanting to jinx it.


Thank you! He had a pretty good day. October and May are our busiest months.  Tons of birthdays and anniversaries. Just went shopping for DH. Told him not to flip out when he saw the Target bill. His birthday, anniversary, and Christmas present were purchased today. Ouch!


----------



## NC Belle

@SorcererHeidi, did you hear about Big Brother 19 Christmas had her baby?  She and the baby boy's daddy had be broken up since December.   I am confused on reports saying South Carolina forthe birth, but I associated the hospital name/brand more with NC/Raleigh area.

I have not check to see when Tyler was supposed to be on The Bold and the Beautiful (gave that soap up).


----------



## SorcererHeidi

NC Belle said:


> @SorcererHeidi, did you hear about Big Brother 19 Christmas had her baby?  She and the baby boy's daddy had be broken up since December.   I am confused on reports saying South Carolina forthe birth, but I associated the hospital name/brand more with NC/Raleigh area.
> 
> I have not check to see when Tyler was supposed to be on The Bold and the Beautiful (gave that soap up).


@NC Belle Yes, I saw that about Christmas, thanx.  I forgot what a beast she is - remember she sustained that broken foot in the house, had surgery, and still came back?  I sustained something of the same sort of injury (fracture of the midfoot joint) a few years ago, and I can tell you - it is NOT unpainful at ALL!!!!  And they said she even did CrossFit on her due date, a few days ago.  Even saw a pic of the little nipper - cute little chubby-faced angel.


----------



## superme80

Happy Anniversary to me!!! DH unknowingly put a ring on a Disney addict. 11 years and 4 trips to Disneyland together! I can't wait to see what the future holds for us!!!!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> Happy Anniversary to me!!! DH unknowingly put a ring on a Disney addict. 11 years and 4 trips to Disneyland together! I can't wait to see what the future holds for us!!!!



First of all, a huge congratulations, @superme80 !  You are such a nice looking couple, and I can just feel such a sense of "togetherness and relaxed comfortableness" from your picture - seriously.  And your smile is awesome - as my grandmother used to say - it "reaches your eyes, which are the mirror to your soul".  Thank you so much for sharing, and HUGS!!


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

superme80 said:


> Happy Anniversary to me!!! DH unknowingly put a ring on a Disney addict. 11 years and 4 trips to Disneyland together! I can't wait to see what the future holds for us!!!!


Happy Anniversary!!!  I love this picture.


----------



## disneysteve

Hm, photo isn't showing for me but happy anniversary!


----------



## Aerin75

superme80 said:


> Happy Anniversary to me!!! DH unknowingly put a ring on a Disney addict. 11 years and 4 trips to Disneyland together! I can't wait to see what the future holds for us!!!!


Happy Anniversary!  That’s awesome!


----------



## Alicenwonderment

Happy Anniversary!!! I can't see the picture either but my computer is a dinosaur. Wishing you many more years of happiness!!


----------



## superme80

Thank you everyone!!! Hopefully the pic shows up for everyone. I put it under google + and set it to public, so hopefully it works! So far a pretty relaxing day. I think we are going out to either a late lunch or an earlier dinner as a family. My dad took care of the boys and we got our romantic dinner last night. My husband is really an amazing man. I am so blessed!!!!


----------



## NC Belle

Superme80, Happy Anniversary!


----------



## NC Belle

@superme80, I had luck this morning on my Amazon Fire tablet for seeing the picture that posted.  Was that from one of your getaways?  


*@SorcererHeidi might laugh at this since I seen her post replies in the past Tim Tracker youtube...I bought some Toffifay today (inspired by the Germany Epcot pavilion video). * It reminds me of a Belgian chocolate/prailine candy.*https://www.disboards.com/members/sorcererheidi.156239/*


----------



## SorcererHeidi

NC Belle said:


> @superme80, I had luck this morning on my Amazon Fire tablet for seeing the picture that posted.  Was that from one of your getaways?
> 
> 
> *@SorcererHeidi might laugh at this since I seen her post replies in the past Tim Tracker youtube...I bought some Toffifay today (inspired by the Germany Epcot pavilion video). * It reminds me of a Belgian chocolate/prailine candy.


Hee hee hee - I've actually bought (and liked, although a bit too sweet for me, withe the caramel) Tofifay in the past, inspired by my love of hazelnut, and a bunch of TV commercials they did.  Yes - love the Trackers!


----------



## superme80

NC Belle said:


> @superme80, I had luck this morning on my Amazon Fire tablet for seeing the picture that posted.  Was that from one of your getaways?
> 
> 
> *@SorcererHeidi might laugh at this since I seen her post replies in the past Tim Tracker youtube...I bought some Toffifay today (inspired by the Germany Epcot pavilion video). * It reminds me of a Belgian chocolate/prailine candy.


Yes. We went to Carson City and Mono Lake for a 2 day getaway for our 9th anniversary. We literally spent most of it sleeping. So nice to not have had the kids for a few days.


----------



## Aerin75

superme80 said:


> Yes. We went to Carson City and Mono Lake for a 2 day getaway for our 9th anniversary. We literally spent most of it sleeping. So nice to not have had the kids for a few days.


Never underestimate the value of sleep!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Aerin75 said:


> Never underestimate the value of sleep!


And the church said "AMEN!!!!!"


----------



## superme80

I am sure most of you have seen this video of John Crist. It is so funny. Well...I met him! He did a comedy show at a local church and DH and I got VIP tickets. He was so funny.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> I am sure most of you have seen this video of John Crist. It is so funny. Well...I met him! He did a comedy show at a local church and DH and I got VIP tickets. He was so funny.


Had not seen or heard of him, but that was hilarious (and - sadly these days - pretty true).  Thanx for sharing!


----------



## hertamaniac

Turf toe is not fun!  The thing is I did it in a parking lot while doing the good deed of returning my shopping cart to the corral.  I can't imagine how long this is going to take to heal.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

hertamaniac said:


> Turf toe is not fun!  The thing is I did it in a parking lot while doing the good deed of returning my shopping cart to the corral.  I can't imagine how long this is going to take to heal.


So sorry  @hertamaniac  - hope the pain starts to subside soon.  And what's the saying - "No good deed goes unpunished?".

You sound like me - strange, adventurous things happen to me doing regular, everyday stuff, and the kind of things that never happen to anybody else I know all the time.  So much so that my friends who have been around to see enough of them, gave them the name "Heidi-Ventures".  Another friend who'd never experienced them pooh-pooh'd the idea, and thought were were all just being melodramatic, even though I TRIED to explain most Heidi-Ventures turn out okay in the end, it's just the torturous (and fantastical) process of getting to the end of them.  Then she and I went to the movies a couple of weeks ago at a big, busy, always-crowded mall, where people circle for long periods of time looking for parking spaces, follow you to your car from the exits, etc.  We got blocked in and prevented from leaving for approximately 1/2 an hour, while the 3 cars wanting our spot got into a screaming, and eventually shoving, road rage incident, fighting over the spot!! They were also taking pictures of each other and each other's license plates, posting them on social media, etc, - VERY weird, and kinda scary!!  The only way we finally got out of there is me calling the local PD, who sent mall security (of course - NONE around the whole time the incident was going on, otherwise I would have flagged them down!) and a squad car for backup. When we were FINALLY above to leave, my friend turned to me with REALLY big eyes, and said "That was a Heidi-Venture, wasn't it?".  I smugly said "Ayep"!!!!!!!!


----------



## hertamaniac

SorcererHeidi said:


> So sorry  @hertamaniac  - hope the pain starts to subside soon.  And what's the saying - "No good deed goes unpunished?".
> 
> You sound like me - strange, adventurous things happen to me doing regular, everyday stuff, and the kind of things that never happen to anybody else I know all the time.  So much so that my friends who have been around to see enough of them, gave them the name "Heidi-Ventures".  Another friend who'd never experienced them pooh-pooh'd the idea, and thought were were all just being melodramatic, even though I TRIED to explain most Heidi-Ventures turn out okay in the end, it's just the torturous (and fantastical) process of getting to the end of them.  Then she and I went to the movies a couple of weeks ago at a big, busy, always-crowded mall, where people circle for long periods of time looking for parking spaces, follow you to your car from the exits, etc.  We got blocked in and prevented from leaving for approximately 1/2 an hour, while the 3 cars wanting our spot got into a screaming, and eventually shoving, road rage incident, fighting over the spot!! They were also taking pictures of each other and each other's license plates, posting them on social media, etc, - VERY weird, and kinda scary!!  The only way we finally got out of there is me calling the local PD, who sent mall security (of course - NONE around the whole time the incident was going on, otherwise I would have flagged them down!) and a squad car for backup. When we were FINALLY above to leave, my friend turned to me with REALLY big eyes, and said "That was a Heidi-Venture, wasn't it?".  I smugly said "Ayep"!!!!!!!!



Heidi-Ventures....LOL!  Was the car in reverse indicating you were trying to leave?  I am not sure what I would do in that situation as road rage is extremely unpredictable/dangerous.  I recall Westfield Garden State Plaza and Paramus Park malls always tested my patience many years ago when I lived in NJ.

I sort of deserved the almost complete parking lot flop as I was in my cheap ($1/pair) flip flops.  I was doing yard work and did a bee-line to the grocery store.  Note to self: when it rains and your flip flops have zero tread-ware, proceed with caution.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

hertamaniac said:


> Heidi-Ventures....LOL!  Was the car in reverse indicating you were trying to leave?  I am not sure what I would do in that situation as road rage is extremely unpredictable/dangerous.  I recall Westfield Garden State Plaza and Paramus Park malls always tested my patience many years ago when I lived in NJ.
> 
> I sort of deserved the almost complete parking lot flop as I was in my cheap ($1/pair) flip flops.  I was doing yard work and did a bee-line to the grocery store.  Note to self: when it rains and your flip flops have zero tread-ware, proceed with caution.


Yes, @hertamaniac  - We had lights on, tried to back up several times, my friend (and me - with a cane!) got out several times, asking when we were going to be freed from the hostage situation. And this was at Westfield Garden State Plaza!  It has gotten even bigger, more bloated, crowded, (and dangerous - especially at the holidays) since you were here, I'm SURE! 

Paramus Park pales in comparison, and is actually my "go to" mall, since Bergen Towne Centere (what used to be the Bergen Mall) expanded years ago, added a bunch of stores I'll never shop at, but also a Super Target, making it extremely busy, and moving the bus stops (and grocery store)  several blocks away, across several busy streets, making it extremely challenging to access for seniors, or those with mobility issues.  Unfortunately, Sears at Paramus Park recently closed down, and they are building a HUGE Stew Leonard's Dairy Store there (I am familiar with the one in Bridgeport, CT.  There are also several Stew's Liquors around) and also adding a movie theater.  They will totally DESTROY the family-friendly, easily accessible. nicely busy but uncrowded vibe there as well, which will pretty much cut me out of mall shopping.  I also love to go to PPrk to hangout/people watch/get something to eat solo, on public transportation - I will almost definitely not be doing that anymore either, once renovations/expansions are complete.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Healing light and comforting thoughts to all victims, friends, families, and anyone effected by the tragedy in Pittsburgh this morning.  Seriously - what is this world COMING to?  SMH.


----------



## NC Belle

SorcererHeidi said:


> So sorry  @hertamaniac  - hope the pain starts to subside soon.  And what's the saying - "No good deed goes unpunished?".
> 
> You sound like me - strange, adventurous things happen to me doing regular, everyday stuff, and the kind of things that never happen to anybody else I know all the time.  So much so that my friends who have been around to see enough of them, gave them the name "Heidi-Ventures".  Another friend who'd never experienced them pooh-pooh'd the idea, and thought were were all just being melodramatic, even though I TRIED to explain most Heidi-Ventures turn out okay in the end, it's just the torturous (and fantastical) process of getting to the end of them.  Then she and I went to the movies a couple of weeks ago at a big, busy, always-crowded mall, where people circle for long periods of time looking for parking spaces, follow you to your car from the exits, etc.  We got blocked in and prevented from leaving for approximately 1/2 an hour, while the 3 cars wanting our spot got into a screaming, and eventually shoving, road rage incident, fighting over the spot!! They were also taking pictures of each other and each other's license plates, posting them on social media, etc, - VERY weird, and kinda scary!!  The only way we finally got out of there is me calling the local PD, who sent mall security (of course - NONE around the whole time the incident was going on, otherwise I would have flagged them down!) and a squad car for backup. When we were FINALLY above to leave, my friend turned to me with REALLY big eyes, and said "That was a Heidi-Venture, wasn't it?".  I smugly said "Ayep"!!!!!!!!



I have my adventures like that too. Yesterday while dh was taking some papers/electronics to an event at our credit union...I was home with the dog.  Well, I had to take outside, some of our neighbors got in a fist fight---I'm not sure what it was it about since I only heard of it in Spanish.  It seems okay at that house for the rest of the day (multiple relatives sharing a home).  
Then, a few hours later, dh takes me out to an early birthday dinner a night early since he has his last week of working nights for now (new job next week), we went to Chili's.  We had last eaten at Chili's over 10 years ago plus.  We saw online that the menu had dropped old favorites from the past and portions have really reduced.  We had no wait at 60pm on Saturday...that should had clued us in.  We decided to do the 2 for $25 meal deal.  We had ordered chips and salsa from dh's email deal and that was pretty decent.  We took a long time to order since I was trying find what appeal to me that did not have bell peppers (slight reaction).  We decided on their appetizer on awesome petal...it came...and it did not look like a sharable portion since it came in the same basket used for their portion of fries.  Another server came by and asked if we are wanting for another portion of the onion and we said that we were not sure if what we got was correct size.  Then, our entrees came.  The burger was okay and cooked to the right temperature, but dh's fajitas were a let down---paid extra for beef and it had the most pitiful portion of sour cream/cheese/pico/guac and the runniest black bean mix.  I felt bad for him as he a view of the place that we go for fajitas/Mexican that we tend to go for birthdays/special events that you get a lot for about the same amount of money or less.  However, we were to hungry to do that place's Saturday dinner crowd waits and they are closed on Sundays.  He was hoping for the "shared dessert" choice for cheesecake, but I claimed birthday girl choice and ordered the cookie skillet since it would be nice on a cool night to have a warm dessert..right?  Well, it took a while to come and the ice cream did not melt except the tiniest place where the cookie had warmth.  It was the hardest cookie skillet ever.  I could not use a spoon to break the cookie so I had to hit the spoon like a chisel which got the  waitress to come by quickly and ask if we need anything and she took the cookie away and gave us the cheesecake in a to go box (we asked it that way) and we were only charged for the2 for 25 deal plus the beef up charge.  We laughed a lot about it. 

    We then went to Target since it was in a nearby parking area.  I could not believe that there was so much Halloween candy and supplies still there.  I got some cheap enchilada sauce, salsa, and 2 Target exclusive M&M flavors.  If we had the money, our dog would had some Halloween wear like angel wings, devil outfit, tutu, and witch.  She is to fit plus we are moving soon.
    You may think nothing else was exciting could happen...well...about a half-mile to home...I got a glimpse of a white blur.  It was a male deer with a big rack of antlers along the road munching on grass.  I let out a high pitch noise and dh was able to avoid the deer and the deer moved away in time.  The deer along my car door side and looked in.  I think he was seeing what made that noise and ran away to safety.  I told dh that the deer may have been in our yard or nearby lately since our scent hound keeps on looking at the back and side yards for something.  

I hope for a Disney birthday dinner next year.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Quite some adventures, for sure, @NC Belle !  And early !!!!


----------



## NC Belle

SorcererHeidi said:


> Quite some adventures, for sure, @NC Belle !  And early !!!!



Today is my birthday.   
Dh made brownies yesterday too before he did some errands---it was a lot better than Chili's skillet cookie.

We usually don't go out on Saturday night at a restaurant---usually takeout or leftovers.


----------



## Alicenwonderment

Happy Birthday NC Belle!!


----------



## Aerin75

NC Belle said:


> Today is my birthday.
> Dh made brownies yesterday too before he did some errands---it was a lot better than Chili's skillet cookie.
> 
> We usually don't go out on Saturday night at a restaurant---usually takeout or leftovers.


Happy Birthday Belle!


----------



## hertamaniac

SorcererHeidi said:


> Yes, @hertamaniac  - We had lights on, tried to back up several times, my friend (and me - with a cane!) got out several times, asking when we were going to be freed from the hostage situation. And this was at Westfield Garden State Plaza!  It has gotten even bigger, more bloated, crowded, (and dangerous - especially at the holidays) since you were here, I'm SURE!
> 
> Paramus Park pales in comparison, and is actually my "go to" mall, since Bergen Towne Centere (what used to be the Bergen Mall) expanded years ago, added a bunch of stores I'll never shop at, but also a Super Target, making it extremely busy, and moving the bus stops (and grocery store)  several blocks away, across several busy streets, making it extremely challenging to access for seniors, or those with mobility issues.  Unfortunately, Sears at Paramus Park recently closed down, and they are building a HUGE Stew Leonard's Dairy Store there (I am familiar with the one in Bridgeport, CT.  There are also several Stew's Liquors around) and also adding a movie theater.  They will totally DESTROY the family-friendly, easily accessible. nicely busy but uncrowded vibe there as well, which will pretty much cut me out of mall shopping.  I also love to go to PPrk to hangout/people watch/get something to eat solo, on public transportation - I will almost definitely not be doing that anymore either, once renovations/expansions are complete.



@SorcererHeidi - I found your next home just went up for sale.  Can you say Disneyfied?

https://www.realtor.com/realestatea...-Rd-NW_Palm-Bay_FL_32907_M54881-28214?view=qv


----------



## Aerin75

hertamaniac said:


> @SorcererHeidi - I found your next home just went up for sale.  Can you say Disneyfied?
> 
> https://www.realtor.com/realestatea...-Rd-NW_Palm-Bay_FL_32907_M54881-28214?view=qv


You saw that too!  I'd made a tongue-in-cheek comment that on my "if I win the lottery" list was DVC, but I was wondering if in the long term this would actually be cheaper because of maintenance fees on DVC.


----------



## hertamaniac

Aerin75 said:


> You saw that too!  I'd made a tongue-in-cheek comment that on my "if I win the lottery" list was DVC, but I was wondering if in the long term this would actually be cheaper because of maintenance fees on DVC.



I'd be torn between spending my time in the Mickey pool or the grotto.  Nah.....I'd take the onsite go-kart track.

Insert lottery win clause here!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

hertamaniac said:


> @SorcererHeidi - I found your next home just went up for sale.  Can you say Disneyfied?
> 
> https://www.realtor.com/realestatea...-Rd-NW_Palm-Bay_FL_32907_M54881-28214?view=qv


@hertamaniac  - I LIKE it!!!!!  And if I hit some kinda jackpot, and you're on your best behavior, I'll even let ya come and crash in the West Wing from time to time - IF you have a FP for it!     You too, @Aerin75 !!  

Gee - I could even auction off stays there for the marathon show!!!


----------



## hertamaniac

SorcererHeidi said:


> @hertamaniac And if I hit some kinda jackpot, and you're on your best behavior, I'll even let ya come and crash in the West Wing from time to time - IF you have a FP for it!



Reminds of a line from Caddyshack that makes me think you would offer the natural pond.


----------



## disneysteve

NC Belle said:


> Today is my birthday.


Have a magical birthday!


----------



## Aerin75

SorcererHeidi said:


> @hertamaniac  - I LIKE it!!!!!  And if I hit some kinda jackpot, and you're on your best behavior, I'll even let ya come and crash in the West Wing from time to time - IF you have a FP for it!     You too, @Aerin75 !!
> 
> Gee - I could even auction off stays there for the marathon show!!!


Wait a minute, wait a minute.  I thought we weren't allowed in the West Wing!  Oh wait, wrong castle.....


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Aerin75 said:


> Wait a minute, wait a minute.  I thought we weren't allowed in the West Wing!  Oh wait, wrong castle.....


But that's the point, @Aerin75  - I WOULD let YOU in the West Wing, I kinda think you're OK.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

SorcererHeidi said:


> But that's the point, @Aerin75  - I WOULD let YOU in the West Wing, I kinda think you're OK.


And of course that means you too, @hertamaniac.  Didn't mean to slight you!


----------



## hertamaniac

SorcererHeidi said:


> But that's the point, @Aerin75  - I WOULD let YOU in the West Wing, I kinda think you're OK.



And I have to not only have a FP (tier 0), but also be on my best behavior?  Talk about throwing down the gauntlet.    OK, I'll have to earn my visit and run the tractor, pool/pond filtration and gator deterrent systems.


----------



## Alicenwonderment

I saw that property on my FB feed and did some research. This always happens to me. I see an ad or article and I want more info on it. The picture I saw didn't even give me the number of bedrooms etc. It just tells about the Disney stuff inside. Two hours later I have sifted through all the stories etc. My first thought was I wonder who these people are to want so much Disney in their house. There were rumors that the house was built by Mary Blair. Does anyone remember what her role at Disney was??

Anyways this might be interesting. Check out the comment section. http://www.disneyeveryday.com/blair-family-hidden-mickey-mouse-mansion-in-palm-bay-florida/

I was surprised tonight that this is not the only house in the area that is decked out in Disney. https://www.today.com/home/disney-themed-house-windermere-florida-has-be-seen-t127216


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Alicenwonderment said:


> I saw that property on my FB feed and did some research. This always happens to me. I see an ad or article and I want more info on it. The picture I saw didn't even give me the number of bedrooms etc. It just tells about the Disney stuff inside. Two hours later I have sifted through all the stories etc. My first thought was I wonder who these people are to want so much Disney in their house. There were rumors that the house was built by Mary Blair. Does anyone remember what her role at Disney was??
> 
> Anyways this might be interesting. Check out the comment section. http://www.disneyeveryday.com/blair-family-hidden-mickey-mouse-mansion-in-palm-bay-florida/
> 
> I was surprised tonight that this is not the only house in the area that is decked out in Disney. https://www.today.com/home/disney-themed-house-windermere-florida-has-be-seen-t127216


Wow - that house has a LOT going on!  And I guess I've turned into an old "Get off my lawn" cihck, because all I could think, looking at that Christmas room was, "How much dust do all those plushes attract, and who wants to CLEAN all that?"     That's why I cut WAY back on all my collectibles/plushes, etc.  Just go to be too much to even THINK about cleaning around all the time.

Interesting - thanx for sharing, @Alicenwonderment !


----------



## hertamaniac

Alicenwonderment said:


> I saw that property on my FB feed and did some research. This always happens to me. I see an ad or article and I want more info on it. The picture I saw didn't even give me the number of bedrooms etc. It just tells about the Disney stuff inside. Two hours later I have sifted through all the stories etc. My first thought was I wonder who these people are to want so much Disney in their house. There were rumors that the house was built by Mary Blair. Does anyone remember what her role at Disney was??
> 
> Anyways this might be interesting. Check out the comment section. http://www.disneyeveryday.com/blair-family-hidden-mickey-mouse-mansion-in-palm-bay-florida/
> 
> I was surprised tonight that this is not the only house in the area that is decked out in Disney. https://www.today.com/home/disney-themed-house-windermere-florida-has-be-seen-t127216



Thanks for the links.  What appeals to me is the architecture that incorporates Disney, not necessarily the merchandise/murals (although very impressive).  Certainly, having a home custom built Disney centric limits the market, but perhaps that is a selling point to a certain clientele.  The comments about the family and cost of upkeep makes me wonder if the maintenance costs are exorbitant and the owner(s) are trying to capitalize on a seller's market (especially in Florida).

It does make me question if a buyer would "play possum" and take a position that they are not Disney fans, but are merely interested in the home location/size/amenities.


----------



## NC Belle

Thanks for the birthday wishes!  

No trick-or-treaters this year even with new kids in the neighborhood.  We had bought candy for just in case, but it was what we like anyway.  Many people go to town to the malls/stores/food venues or they go to trunk or treat events.  

We are moving within a month, but not a Disney theme home (local move for now...to make sure about job security is really best to stay local...plus it seems better way to move quicker if the right opportunity comes around.  We are looking this week since we may have the closing on our house soon (lots of fine print to look over).  He wants a short commute for now if he is doing days plus other factors.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

No trick or treaters here either.  However, I did go to a town near me (used to live there) where the kids all come down the main street and trick or treat at the businesses downtown from 3-5, just to see all the costumes.  Didn't even know who a lot of them were, but I saw a LOT of superheroes (Capt. America, Thor, Black Panther), Incredibles, Mickey and Minnie Mouses, and princesses.  Also saw 2 of the REALLY tall, popular blow-up dinosaurs that loo REALLY hard to waddle in, but are incredibly cool/funny to see walking down the street.    Glad I did it, it was fun.

Had a friend who went to the Greenwich Village, NY parade for the first time last years, and also did it this year.  She had lots of fun, but said since it was such a nice day this year, there were a LOT more people, and it was kind of overwhelming.


----------



## hertamaniac

SorcererHeidi said:


> No trick or treaters here either.  However, I did go to a town near me (used to live there) where the kids all come down the main street and trick or treat at the businesses downtown from 3-5, just to see all the costumes.  Didn't even know who a lot of them were, but I saw a LOT of superheroes (Capt. America, Thor, Black Panther), Incredibles, Mickey and Minnie Mouses, and princesses.  Also saw 2 of the REALLY tall, popular blow-up dinosaurs that loo REALLY hard to waddle in, but are incredibly cool/funny to see walking down the street.    Glad I did it, it was fun.
> 
> Had a friend who went to the Greenwich Village, NY parade for the first time last years, and also did it this year.  She had lots of fun, but said since it was such a nice day this year, there were a LOT more people, and it was kind of overwhelming.



Not sure if they still do it up in NJ, but as a youngster we would raid the local farmers corn fields and take some ears of corn for tic-tacking.  It was risky endeavor as the farmers would have their salt guns to ward off the mischievous youth.  I think at most I grabbed two or three ears of corn, but I seem to recall they had already fell off the stalk.  I do remember shaving the kernels and loading up for October 31st.  Then we would line up certain homes for "the attack".  Ah....the memories.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

hertamaniac said:


> Not sure if they still do it up in NJ, but as a youngster we would raid the local farmers corn fields and take some ears of corn for tic-tacking.  It was risky endeavor as the farmers would have their salt guns to ward off the mischievous youth.  I think at most I grabbed two or three ears of corn, but I seem to recall they had already fell off the stalk.  I do remember shaving the kernels and loading up for October 31st.  Then we would line up certain homes for "the attack".  Ah....the memories.


Maybe in other parts of "The Garden State" than where I am (on the NJ side of the GWB), but the only corns around here are in Shop-Rite, or on people's feet!


----------



## 1Grumpy9

So my office is being re-organized (the cubicals) and we found out last Wednesday that we are to have our desks boxed up by the end of this week so our cubes can be moved 2 feet forward.  I learn today at lunchtime that everything should be boxed up by the C.O.B on Thursday and we are going to be located in a different area for 3 days to move back and unpack again.

This is becoming a hassle and the dust bunnies are flying around.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

1Grumpy9 said:


> So my office is being re-organized (the cubicals) and we found out last Wednesday that we are to have our desks boxed up by the end of this week so our cubes can be moved 2 feet forward.  I learn today at lunchtime that everything should be boxed up by the C.O.B on Thursday and we are going to be located in a different area for 3 days to move back and unpack again.
> 
> This is becoming a hassle and the dust bunnies are flying around.


@1Grumpy9 - Ugh!  So sorry this is happening to you.l  Hope it all goes smoother than you think.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

SorcererHeidi said:


> @1Grumpy9 - Ugh!  So sorry this is happening to you.l  Hope it all goes smoother than you think.



It is just stupid that we have to pack it up for us to move 2 feet forward.  I am thinking it is the biggest waste of time!!!!!


----------



## NC Belle

hertamaniac said:


> Not sure if they still do it up in NJ, but as a youngster we would raid the local farmers corn fields and take some ears of corn for tic-tacking.  It was risky endeavor as the farmers would have their salt guns to ward off the mischievous youth.  I think at most I grabbed two or three ears of corn, but I seem to recall they had already fell off the stalk.  I do remember shaving the kernels and loading up for October 31st.  Then we would line up certain homes for "the attack".  Ah....the memories.


Around my area, you don't dare risk doing that---good chance of being shot.  Most farmland around us have ben mostly tobacco, canola, and soybeans.  Cotton farming has not been as much as in the past.


----------



## NC Belle

We had another interesting trip to the store.  DH was driving and was telling me it seems darker than usual and then says that he has been good lately (watching speed).  Well, as soon as he said that he was good...flashing lights appeared.  He pulled over and the officer told us that the headlight was out.  He gave dh a warning and told us to get it fix asap.  Well, we were like a minute away from the store and laughed at the timing. 

DH had a good "first day" at work.  It was more like welcome home, but not quite that yet as he is a contractor.


----------



## superme80

Not ok tonight. In less than 5 hours, my oldest will be 10!!!!!!  Double digits. So not ready for this!!!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> Not ok tonight. In less than 5 hours, my oldest will be 10!!!!!!  Double digits. So not ready for this!!!


 little guy, and  from me, please!


----------



## superme80

SorcererHeidi said:


> little guy, and  from me, please!


I will. He had a pretty good birthday. He had to go to rehearsal for the dance show, so he was a little bitter about that. Everyone sang to him and he got a cupcake, so he was THRILLED about that. He got a NES Classic as a gift from us and almost cried. He has spent most of today playing it.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

I'm sure a lot of you have already seen this, but we often talk about fur babies here, and being a HUGE dog lover, this precious little doggie has my heart!  All I can say is "Awwwwwww".     

https://www.npr.org/2018/12/03/672852640/george-h-w-bushs-service-dog-stays-by-his-casket


----------



## Tiggerette

Coming to Orlando in the second week of Jan. 9- 14 (barring any family emergencies). I'm doing Epcot on Sunday Jan 13 with a tour around the world showcase. First time to Universal on Thurs Jan 10/ Fri Jan 11. Thought I'd check in in case folks are up for some meet-up shenanigans.


----------



## rteetz

Tiggerette said:


> Coming to Orlando in the second week of Jan. 9- 14 (barring any family emergencies). I'm doing Epcot on Sunday Jan 13 with a tour around the world showcase. First time to Universal on Thurs Jan 10/ Fri Jan 11. Thought I'd check in in case folks are up for some meet-up shenanigans.


Jan. 13th is marathon day so World Showcase may not be the easiest to navigate.


----------



## Tiggerette

rteetz said:


> Jan. 13th is marathon day so World Showcase may not be the easiest to navigate.


Thanks so much, I agree! One of my buddies is running the marathon and it's his tradition to do the showcase afterwards. I absolutely concur it may not be the easiest of choices. Since it's his custom/ tradition of his marathon stay, I would feel awkward changing it. Thank you very much for your thoughts though; I'm grateful you'd take the time to reply.


----------



## rteetz

Tiggerette said:


> Thanks so much, I agree! One of my buddies is running the marathon and it's his tradition to do the showcase afterwards. I absolutely concur it may not be the easiest of choices. Since it's his custom/ tradition of his marathon stay, I would feel awkward changing it. Thank you very much for your thoughts though; I'm grateful you'd take the time to reply.


I am running as well just wanted to make sure you knew.


----------



## superme80

Crazy ideas happen when I am in a bad mood. Whenever we have a bad night with the kids, all I want to do is go on vacation. Well I am hopefully in the planning stage of taking my family to San Diego!!!!! I have family down there that I rarely get to see. I am hoping to hit Sea World and the San Diego Wild Animal Park. Fingers crossed it gets approved by DH!!!!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> Crazy ideas happen when I am in a bad mood. Whenever we have a bad night with the kids, all I want to do is go on vacation. Well I am hopefully in the planning stage of taking my family to San Diego!!!!! I have family down there that I rarely get to see. I am hoping to hit Sea World and the San Diego Wild Animal Park. Fingers crossed it gets approved by DH!!!!


Tell DH Sorcerer Heidi says you DESERVE it!


----------



## superme80

SorcererHeidi said:


> Tell DH Sorcerer Heidi says you DESERVE it!


He wants Crater Lake? Huh? What is there to do there? Lord knows I don't do camping! So we will discuss it when he gets home from work. At least he is OPEN to going somewhere!!!!


----------



## NC Belle

superme80 said:


> Crazy ideas happen when I am in a bad mood. Whenever we have a bad night with the kids, all I want to do is go on vacation. Well I am hopefully in the planning stage of taking my family to San Diego!!!!! I have family down there that I rarely get to see. I am hoping to hit Sea World and the San Diego Wild Animal Park. Fingers crossed it gets approved by DH!!!!



The past couple of weeks are making us cranky.  Moving did seem like a good idea...it was a lot easier to move from an apartment to a house than it is moving from house to an apartment.

I did price out WDW 2 night trips for the 2 of us, but no go until he is fully on boarded with the company benefits.  I might need a solo trip when moving is complete or even  getting an adult shake and maybe burger at Cowfish.

I have always wanted to go to San Diego.  My Dad used to have to travel there when I was in grade school and he would talk about the sites and food.


----------



## NC Belle

superme80 said:


> He wants Crater Lake? Huh? What is there to do there? Lord knows I don't do camping! So we will discuss it when he gets home from work. At least he is OPEN to going somewhere!!!!



Well, tell him that your idea of camping is the Grand Californian (sort got that from an old episode or 2 of Samantha Brown travel show...but, the camping came from her Wilderness Lodge episode plus maybe her Grand Californian episode too).


----------



## superme80

NC Belle said:


> The past couple of weeks are making us cranky.  Moving did seem like a good idea...it was a lot easier to move from an apartment to a house than it is moving from house to an apartment.
> 
> I did price out WDW 2 night trips for the 2 of us, but no go until he is fully on boarded with the company benefits.  I might need a solo trip when moving is complete or even  getting an adult shake and maybe burger at Cowfish.
> 
> I have always wanted to go to San Diego.  My Dad used to have to travel there when I was in grade school and he would talk about the sites and food.


My aunt and her family still live there. I would love to see them. I haven't seen my uncle in about 5 years. He has't been able to travel with her. My joke is "My idea of camping is Motel 6". Just looked at Sea World and the San Diego Wild Animal park in depth. Going to push for it. I will tell him to take a solo trip to Crater Lake. His dad is buried up there, so I think it would be good fro him to go solo first. Maybe go in a few years.


----------



## NC Belle

Moving day part one.  Hired some movers for the heavy furniture.  These guys  made deep ruts in the yard and heard them for 5 hours complaining that we are to blame for their heavy truck to knowingly go on soft ground (last weekend snow plus 2 days of rain this week) instead of using the driveway.  I gave them a smaller cash tip because they had to use steep steps. We got a discount on 3 bedroom because we had applied for a ground floor, but that building plus others were going to be demolished for a new project.  I guess that I am going to get fit this going year---stairs, gym, pool, and walks to the trails and dog park.

Wish us luck for the house closing (hopeful not ding on the yard getting ruts. 

I hope that we get to do Cowfish for the holiday...we can now use an app to get a fix.


----------



## hertamaniac

Brought Sorcerer Mickey on my cruise for the past two weeks.  A couple of folks joked that I should have been on Disney Cruise Lines.


----------



## KingLlama

Is this thing still on?


----------



## Tiggerette

*taps the screen*  I think it needs to be in HD.


----------



## KingLlama

This will probably be an unpopular opinion on this board, but here goes...

Other than the final 8-10 minutes or so, I thought "Mary Poppins Returns" was bad.


----------



## disneysteve

KingLlama said:


> This will probably be an unpopular opinion on this board, but here goes...
> 
> Other than the final 8-10 minutes or so, I thought "Mary Poppins Returns" was bad.


Haven’t seen it yet. We’re going on Wednesday since I’m working Tuesday (we usually go to the movies on Christmas Day). I’ll try to remember to post my thoughts here. I have very low expectations as Mary Poppins is one of my all time favorite movies.


----------



## KingLlama

It doesn't help that I watched the original 12 hours before seeing the new version.

But I think even if that hadn't been the case, I still wouldn't have liked it very much.

For the record, I didn't offer my review in the hopes of convincing anyone NOT to watch it. It's getting generally favorable reviews, so clearly it's right up some people's alley. I'm just saying that if anyone sees it and doesn't enjoy it, don't feel bad....you're not alone.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

hertamaniac said:


> Brought Sorcerer Mickey on my cruise for the past two weeks.  A couple of folks joked that I should have been on Disney Cruise Lines.


I WANT THIS IN MY LIFE!!!!!!!!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

KingLlama said:


> This will probably be an unpopular opinion on this board, but here goes...
> 
> Other than the final 8-10 minutes or so, I thought "Mary Poppins Returns" was bad.


I've heard that from a few people, and I'm disappointed,. since I was looking forward to seeing it.  Still want to, but don't know if I will, since this is the "we're probably going to get snow soon" time of year, and since I now have the choice, I do not subject myself with getting to/on public transportation when there's snow on the ground.  I haven't even seen Ralph Breaks the Internet yet, but I still REALLY want to!!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Just wanted to check in here VERY quickly to let everyone know I'm sorry I haven't been around much, but I just went through a move, and still have much to do.  It's been extremely hard on me physically (and mentally - accepting the slowness of the process, and my body to handle it), and now that the major stuff is done, I'm trying to take it much more slowly, to give my body a chance to heal, and not reinjure myself further.  Getting older, and having mobility issues to boot is NO JOKE.  It's depressing, and ticks me off, since I'm used to being "the go to guy" for everybody else.  But I have to realize this IS all the case, and I am alone (although I did have help with the bigger/heavier stuff for a couple of hours last weekend), and make peace with it.  See - you CAN teach older dogs new tricks, and I'm trying to use it as a learning moment!  LOL

Anyway - wanted to check in, say I'll be here much more regularly again in the hopefully near future, and I miss and think about you all.  Hope everyone is basically OK, and enjoying a happy, healthy, holiday time with those you care about.  HUGS ALL AROUND!!!!


----------



## hertamaniac

SorcererHeidi said:


> Just wanted to check in here VERY quickly to let everyone know I'm sorry I haven't been around much, but I just went through a move, and still have much to do.  It's been extremely hard on me physically (and mentally - accepting the slowness of the process, and my body to handle it), and now that the major stuff is done, I'm trying to take it much more slowly, to give my body a chance to heal, and not reinjure myself further.  Getting older, and having mobility issues to boot is NO JOKE.  It's depressing, and ticks me off, since I'm used to being "the go to guy" for everybody else.  But I have t realize this IS all the case, and I am alone (although I did have help with the bigger/heavier stuff for a couple of hours last weekend), and make peace with it.  See - you CAN teach older dogs new tricks, and I'm trying to use it as a learning moment!  LOL
> 
> Anyway - wanted to check in, say I'll be here much more regularly again in the hopefully near future, and I miss and think about you all.  Hope everyone is basically OK, and enjoying a happy, healthy, holiday time with those you care about.  HUGS ALL AROUND!!!!



Sorry to hear about your challenges....err.....but let's agree to call them opportunities?  You are clearly using your knowledge/passion/wit for tremendous support for folks on here; or that's the way I see it as a relative newbie to DIS boards.  But, I'd like to think I can gauge a giving heart even if I haven't met someone in person.  You are very unselfish and are willing to give support to others without the expectation of anything in return.  Take a bow...you are rarity. 

What's to say you can't be the "go to guy", but in a different capacity?


----------



## hertamaniac

SorcererHeidi said:


> I WANT THIS IN MY LIFE!!!!!!!!



It's amazing how many folks messed with me wearing this!  I will say that embarkation/debarkation for the Disney Cruise Line appeared orders of magnitude better than our port, although I have yet to travel on one of their ships.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

hertamaniac said:


> It's amazing how many folks messed with me wearing this!  I will say that embarkation/debarkation for the Disney Cruise Line appeared orders of magnitude better than our port, although I have yet to travel on one of their ships.
> 
> View attachment 371028


What line and ship was this?  Is that the Uniqulo shirt?  I've tried to order it NUMEROUS times over the past year or so, but they've never had it in my size (also don't like white tees, but would sacrifice just to wear the wondrous Sorcerer).


----------



## SorcererHeidi

hertamaniac said:


> Sorry to hear about your challenges....err.....but let's agree to call them opportunities?  You are clearly using your knowledge/passion/wit for tremendous support for folks on here; or that's the way I see it as a relative newbie to DIS boards.  But, I'd like to think I can gauge a giving heart even if I haven't met someone in person.  You are very unselfish and are willing to give support to others without the expectation of anything in return.  Take a bow...you are rarity.
> 
> What's to say you can't be the "go to guy", but in a different capacity?


You, my astute friend, read me extremely correctly - in sincerity of heart and actions, intent of posting here, and intent of using all of my knowledge/energy/passion/magical powers to still be a "go to person" and positive force for support and change in others lives, but in a different capacity than when I did it for a career in Emergency Management, since life has chosen a different path for me, and I no longer can.

Very empathic of you!!


----------



## superme80

Hi everyone! Well my oldest FINALLY got all his dental work done. It took a super early trip to the hospital to get it all done, but his mouth is done. He is doing pretty good. He was pretty crabby coming off the anesthesia, but it worked out for the best. Unfortunately/Fortunately we, DH and myself, and his pediatrician are starting to suspect he is on the autistic spectrum. I am honestly not surprised, I had a feeling, but it wasn't something I thought. I kept think I was "seeing" things. We will probably start testing in the near future just to have a plan for him. I know he is not alone, but it is hard realizing struggles your child will probably face in the future.


----------



## hertamaniac

SorcererHeidi said:


> What line and ship was this?  Is that the Uniqulo shirt?  I've tried to order it NUMEROUS times over the past year or so, but they've never had it in my size (also don't like white tees, but would sacrifice just to wear the wondrous Sorcerer).



NCL/Epic.  Yep...Uniqlo.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> Hi everyone! Well my oldest FINALLY got all his dental work done. It took a super early trip to the hospital to get it all done, but his mouth is done. He is doing pretty good. He was pretty crabby coming off the anesthesia, but it worked out for the best. Unfortunately/Fortunately we, DH and myself, and his pediatrician are starting to suspect he is on the autistic spectrum. I am honestly not surprised, I had a feeling, but it wasn't something I thought. I kept think I was "seeing" things. We will probably start testing in the near future just to have a plan for him. I know he is not alone, but it is hard realizing struggles your child will probably face in the future.


Hugs to your little guy (for both the dental stuff, and the probable autism).  I totally understand (and applaud) your concerns as a parent.  But also am very thankful on your behalf that the world is seemingly TRYING to get much better in recognizing/accepting/accomodating those on the spectrum, along with a host of other "special needs".  I have several friends, former co-workers, and even a personal relationship that has this challenge, so I say "about time".

I also can personally  relate to the world's evolving handling of aging,mobility issues, and those of a larger frame.  And I am also personally grateful to see that effort and wish to change involved.


----------



## NC Belle

SorcererHeidi said:


> Just wanted to check in here VERY quickly to let everyone know I'm sorry I haven't been around much, but I just went through a move, and still have much to do.  It's been extremely hard on me physically (and mentally - accepting the slowness of the process, and my body to handle it), and now that the major stuff is done, I'm trying to take it much more slowly, to give my body a chance to heal, and not reinjure myself further.  Getting older, and having mobility issues to boot is NO JOKE.  It's depressing, and ticks me off, since I'm used to being "the go to guy" for everybody else.  But I have to realize this IS all the case, and I am alone (although I did have help with the bigger/heavier stuff for a couple of hours last weekend), and make peace with it.  See - you CAN teach older dogs new tricks, and I'm trying to use it as a learning moment!  LOL
> 
> Anyway - wanted to check in, say I'll be here much more regularly again in the hopefully near future, and I miss and think about you all.  Hope everyone is basically OK, and enjoying a happy, healthy, holiday time with those you care about.  HUGS ALL AROUND!!!!



hugs.  Moving is so stressful...almost done with all of the time consuming stuff.  Need to change info on various accounts and determine to learn the house phone.  We finally cleaned out the houe except maybe forgetting a cabinet or two (I stayed at the apartment read on for why).

First week at apartment...noticed a lot of outdoor lights were not working on path that goes from parking lot to dog park to office Monday or Sunday.  Well, management responded that those were the power company's responsibility.  We expressed our concerns for safety.  Guess what...Thursday at 1230am...we come back after working on the house and filling the car.  I was carrying a crate with glass vases and drinking glasses (in foam wraps) and I missed a step down in the darkest part of the path.  Well, after the weird way that I fell...thought I dislocating or did some damage to both legs from knee down, but no glass was damaged.  We went to our house closing appointment Thursday morning...barely able to have enough range of motion to walk/get in car...went to urgent care and had at least 20 x-rays done...no bones look out of place or broken. I have some bruising and swelling and have to wrap my legs for 2 weeks (doing RICE). I was laugh a lot because I told my dh that it looks like I a bad run in with a loan shark or someone. 

So, I am hoping that i get to have fun weekend soon.


----------



## NC Belle

superme80 said:


> Hi everyone! Well my oldest FINALLY got all his dental work done. It took a super early trip to the hospital to get it all done, but his mouth is done. He is doing pretty good. He was pretty crabby coming off the anesthesia, but it worked out for the best. Unfortunately/Fortunately we, DH and myself, and his pediatrician are starting to suspect he is on the autistic spectrum. I am honestly not surprised, I had a feeling, but it wasn't something I thought. I kept think I was "seeing" things. We will probably start testing in the near future just to have a plan for him. I know he is not alone, but it is hard realizing struggles your child will probably face in the future.



I have some work experience with some autistic spectrum adults in a past job and studied a bit in university plus suspected in a couple of relatives.  The key is to create a plan and advocate the heck of services out there that can have your son which I see that you just beginning.  You might have frustrations with teaching some life/social skills, but it is normal and learning to be patient.  I know that you will be great and maybe open up new possibilities.  Parent involvement is a big key in my experience.  My first job that I had with developmentally disabled adults used to say labels belong on jars and not on people.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Huge hugs back to you @NC Belle - hope you get to mending physically, and hope you get to relax, and enjoy you new home SOON.  Until you're "settled in" and enjoying it, it will be a house - I want to hear it's your HOME.  SOON.  

I also like the "labels only belong on jars" saying, that's most excellent!


----------



## superme80

Merry Christmas! Not too sure about this day. Kids didn't like my cinnamon rolls so I cried. Then I put my new blanket in the dryer, instructions said I could, and it started smoking and set off the fire alarm. Sadly no liquor in the house.  Well here is to a better rest of my day!!!!


----------



## disneysteve

superme80 said:


> Sadly no liquor in the house.


This is even worse than the cinnamon rolls and smoking blanket. You need to remedy that situation pronto. 

Merry Christmas to all who celebrate.


----------



## disneysteve

KingLlama said:


> This will probably be an unpopular opinion on this board, but here goes...
> 
> Other than the final 8-10 minutes or so, I thought "Mary Poppins Returns" was bad.


We saw it today. I definitely don't think it was bad. As a stand alone film, I thought it was cute and enjoyable. The music was underwhelming. I can't imagine any of the songs catching on as Disney standards. This was my first time seeing Lin Manuel Miranda do anything and I enjoyed his performance. However I didn't care for Emily Blunt at all. If she was supposed to be playing the same character as Julie Andrews, it sure didn't show.

As for how it was as a "sequel", I don't think it did well in that regard. In fact, I really wouldn't call it a sequel (hence the quotation marks). It was really just a retelling of the original story. I saw one comment on Facebook that matched it up against the original scene for scene and that is very true. I think I would have liked it a lot more had they not gone that route and had come up with a brand new story instead. The whole time, I'm thinking "Oh, this is the new rooftop dance number and this is the new bedtime song and this is the new tea party on the ceiling scene". Both my daughter and I found that blatantly obvious.

So overall, I think it is worth seeing and I enjoyed it more than I thought I might but I don't think it will have any staying power.


----------



## superme80

Can you guys send my family some prayers and good wishes? It looks like my grandpa will be on hospice.  It isn't looking good. He is 88 and has lived an amazing life. Sadly it isn't easy for my family. My grandma passed almost 9 years ago, so I know he misses her. Thank you everyone.


----------



## hertamaniac

superme80 said:


> Can you guys send my family some prayers and good wishes? It looks like my grandpa will be on hospice.  It isn't looking good. He is 88 and has lived an amazing life. Sadly it isn't easy for my family. My grandma passed almost 9 years ago, so I know he misses her. Thank you everyone.



Sorry to hear about your grandpa.


----------



## NC Belle

Superme80, our prayers and thoughts for you and your family.  Hospice provided us with comfort and plans when FIL was dealing with his terminal cancer 9 years ago.  He outlasted his various "timelines" several times until 15/16 months after diagnosis.  We saw him about 3 or 4 weeks before he was ready to go (and by coincidence his favorite bishop was dropping by to visit in time to do prayers).


----------



## superme80

Thank you everyone. We went down and saw him today. He slept through most of the time we were there. He opened his eyes to say hi and listen to a message from my out of state cousin. Seeing him puts me at peace, but it still sucks. My kids did the best they could, but kid+hospital= LOTS of "Be quiet!" Not so loud!" My aunt is here, so she and my mom will be working together to get my grandpa the best care and being as comfortable as possible.


----------



## KingLlama

disneysteve said:


> We saw it today. I definitely don't think it was bad.
> 
> So overall, I think it is worth seeing and I enjoyed it more than I thought I might but I don't think it will have any staying power.



Mods, please ban.


----------



## superme80

Thank you for the well wishes and prayers everyone. He passed early this morning. My mom and aunt were with him.


----------



## disneysteve

superme80 said:


> Thank you for the well wishes and prayers everyone. He passed early this morning. My mom and aunt were with him.


Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

@superme80 - Sorry I missed being here to send you love and support before your Grampa passed, but know i am sending you huge hugs now, and the hope that you, and your family, find comfort in your loving memories very soon.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

disneysteve said:


> We saw it today. I definitely don't think it was bad. As a stand alone film, I thought it was cute and enjoyable. The music was underwhelming. I can't imagine any of the songs catching on as Disney standards. This was my first time seeing Lin Manuel Miranda do anything and I enjoyed his performance. However I didn't care for Emily Blunt at all. If she was supposed to be playing the same character as Julie Andrews, it sure didn't show.
> 
> As for how it was as a "sequel", I don't think it did well in that regard. In fact, I really wouldn't call it a sequel (hence the quotation marks). It was really just a retelling of the original story. I saw one comment on Facebook that matched it up against the original scene for scene and that is very true. I think I would have liked it a lot more had they not gone that route and had come up with a brand new story instead. The whole time, I'm thinking "Oh, this is the new rooftop dance number and this is the new bedtime song and this is the new tea party on the ceiling scene". Both my daughter and I found that blatantly obvious.
> 
> So overall, I think it is worth seeing and I enjoyed it more than I thought I might but I don't think it will have any staying power.


Don't know if I'll get out to see this.  Haven't even made it out to see Ralph yet. 

Mods, please ban me.  I am not worthy.


----------



## disneyworldsk

SorcererHeidi said:


> Don't know if I'll get out to see this.  Haven't even made it out to see Ralph yet.
> 
> Mods, please ban me.  I am not worthy.


LOVED MARY!!! 
and we are just hanging here in nj. homebodies here for new years! 
but here's a kicker: my son is going this week to visit my dad's friend in NY (he always wanted to go) because his friend (being really my paternal grandmother's friend) is 107 years young!!!! oh my!!! So that will be a fun day for sure ahead! unbelieveable . 107. reminds me of dick van dyke in mary poppins returns, lots of time Mr. Dyke ahead! haha.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Wow - 107 - unbelievable!!

Homebody for NY here too, although I have been, for MANY years.  Safer that way, and MUCH MUCH cheaper, for SURE!!!


----------



## NC Belle

*Superme80, *hugs to you and your family.


----------



## NC Belle

DH worked today so an early night for him...first time in awhile that we get to "celebrate" NYE together.  He is slated to go night shift soon.  We got a lot of unboxing to do still.  

Our dog likes the new place and has a pine cone obsession.  She likes to play with them and shred them down.  Oreo has started to finally learn to catch bites of food,,,someday it will be a ball or another toy.  She is enjoying the dog park so she may go to WDW in the future if we do Ft. Wilderness and car trip...but, dh's vacation time is none unless he goes without pay while he is still on a contractor status.


----------



## superme80

Thank you so much everyone! It has been a rough couple of days.  Lots of family drama. So ready for things to simmer down. My mom is amazing. I love her so much. My best friend came up with her kids and we got to spend some time together. Tomorrow will be relaxing.  Happy New Year everyone!!!


----------



## stindall

Just a little tiny baby rant but people are so friggin mean in the comments on Tyler and Katrina videos! Why do they feel the need to try and bring others down?


----------



## disneysteve

stindall said:


> Just a little tiny baby rant but people are so friggin mean in the comments on Tyler and Katrina videos! Why do they feel the need to try and bring others down?


First rule of vlogging: NEVER read the comments!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

disneysteve said:


> First rule of vlogging: NEVER read the comments!


AMEN!!!!!  I also feel bad when I leave Tyler and Katrina positive comments, and I see they con't get that many view or comments.  I think they do a pretty decent job, especially for not having a staff, or being in a studio, etc.  I applaud their dedication and enthusiasm.  That's why I always try to watch and comment, even though I may never get to DL again - I still want to support their efforts.


----------



## NC Belle

I think my geek/nerd level just increased...I was watching in real time as my Publix Instacart order was being shopped (had free delivery code and credit).  I am thinking of using it on future DVC/timeshare trips even though the bogo items in Florida you have to buy both, but not in NC (no double coupons in both areas).

I hope that we get to have a fun weekend trip soon after paying down some of the moving expenses.  We hope to unpack and set up the office/den and kitchen this weekend.  We purged a lot of things last month.  We are still trying to get in a new routine.

I hope everyone is doing well.  

Superme80, I hope that you and your family are doing okay.  I know it was hard for you this past holiday season. Hugs and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## ALWEASEL

Tyler and Katrina do a great job. Is it just because they are new? But i like them but then again i like the whole DIS crew.


----------



## Eoywin

So, I had to postpone my trip - we were originally going to go to WDW last month but I had kidney stone issues all summer - I ended up with one so large I had to have surgery in August. 

Because of that, we moved our trip to December this year. It ended up being a good thing - right about the time of the original trip I was having major work woes. I ended up changing jobs.

I'm excited to go this year but I'm impatiently waiting to see when Galaxy's Edge will be opening. I love Star Wars - been a fan since I was a kid (I was born in 1977) but... I'm not sure if I want to be there when Galaxy's Edge is brand new. It it's open, okay, I'll attempt to check it out, if not, I'll see it in 2021.

But because I was really upset about postponing, I avoided the Dis for months. No board, no blog posts, no videos. Made me sad but it was my way of dealing but now I'm back!

Right this moment I am sick - caught some bug and it's making me miserable. I had to leave work early today because of it - I really hope I can make it through my shift tomorrow. I work 3 days a week - 8 hour days. Once I make through tomorrow I can really focus on getting better.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Eoywin said:


> So, I had to postpone my trip - we were originally going to go to WDW last month but I had kidney stone issues all summer - I ended up with one so large I had to have surgery in August.
> 
> Because of that, we moved our trip to December this year. It ended up being a good thing - right about the time of the original trip I was having major work woes. I ended up changing jobs.
> 
> I'm excited to go this year but I'm impatiently waiting to see when Galaxy's Edge will be opening. I love Star Wars - been a fan since I was a kid (I was born in 1977) but... I'm not sure if I want to be there when Galaxy's Edge is brand new. It it's open, okay, I'll attempt to check it out, if not, I'll see it in 2021.
> 
> But because I was really upset about postponing, I avoided the Dis for months. No board, no blog posts, no videos. Made me sad but it was my way of dealing but now I'm back!
> 
> Right this moment I am sick - caught some bug and it's making me miserable. I had to leave work early today because of it - I really hope I can make it through my shift tomorrow. I work 3 days a week - 8 hour days. Once I make through tomorrow I can really focus on getting better.


@Eoywin - Hope you feel better from your current health issue soon, and that your recovery from your kidney stone surgery is proceeding as quickly, and painlessly, as possible.  I can SO relate to health issues, I'm afraid.    HUGS!!

On a brighter note - welcome back, glad to see you here again, and I hope your return to WDW will be sooner, and happier, than you even expect!!


----------



## Eoywin

Thanks! I'm feeling much better - my surgery was back in August (a week and a half before Labor Day weekend started). 

I'm currently battling a stomach bug that's going around but other than that, my health is much better. I need to get back to the gym though!


----------



## superme80

In my hometown for my Grandpa's funeral. I flippin hate drama. Too much drama.  On a frustrating note, our hotel that SAID it could accommodate cannot. So I had to ask my parents if my oldest could stay with them so we didn't have to move 20 mins away to a more expensive hotel. The room we are in could TOTALLY and SAFELY accommodate a roll a way, but they SWEAR it cannot.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> In my hometown for my Grandpa's funeral. I flippin hate drama. Too much drama.  On a frustrating note, our hotel that SAID it could accommodate cannot. So I had to ask my parents if my oldest could stay with them so we didn't have to move 20 mins away to a more expensive hotel. The room we are in could TOTALLY and SAFELY accommodate a roll a way, but they SWEAR it cannot.


So sorry, @superme80, especially at this sad time.  Hang in there, HUGS!!!!!


----------



## Eoywin

Hugs to you, superme80


----------



## superme80

Eoywin said:


> Hugs to you, superme80


Thank you. Doing better. Just started school back up with the kids. They were NOT happy. Dance starts back up for me, so that will be good to have a physical distraction. We are going to my parents on Saturday to drop the kids off while we see "Come From Away" in San Francisco. Very much looking forward to this break!


----------



## Alicenwonderment

Superme I'm so sorry !! I'm not sure how I missed the comments on this thread. I was behind since Christmas it looks like. I can't stand family drama. My grandma died last February and I was the only one that stayed home instead of going to KY with the rest of the immediate family. It worked out good anyway since at the time I helped my brother-in-law with his two daughters (ages 5 and 10 months at the time). I can't believe your kids just started back to school. Schools here went back on Jan 2. My sister teaches further away and they have had a snow day but not here. Lol I know it is coming so I'm just happy we haven't had much this winter.


----------



## superme80

Alicenwonderment said:


> Superme I'm so sorry !! I'm not sure how I missed the comments on this thread. I was behind since Christmas it looks like. I can't stand family drama. My grandma died last February and I was the only one that stayed home instead of going to KY with the rest of the immediate family. It worked out good anyway since at the time I helped my brother-in-law with his two daughters (ages 5 and 10 months at the time). I can't believe your kids just started back to school. Schools here went back on Jan 2. My sister teaches further away and they have had a snow day but not here. Lol I know it is coming so I'm just happy we haven't had much this winter.


We homeschool, so it was my call to start school back up. I needed some normalcy. The boys did really good. Wanting to play all the time, but I think they are happy to get back to normal. Back from another weekend with my family. My parents watched the kids while DH and I went to see "Come From Away" in San Francisco. I bawled, so that was emotionally needed. We are back to completely normal this week. Still processing losing my grandpa, but life does go on. Just need to work with him being gone AND not being an emotional wreck about it.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> We homeschool, so it was my call to start school back up. I needed some normalcy. The boys did really good. Wanting to play all the time, but I think they are happy to get back to normal. Back from another weekend with my family. My parents watched the kids while DH and I went to see "Come From Away" in San Francisco. I bawled, so that was emotionally needed. We are back to completely normal this week. Still processing losing my grandpa, but life does go on. Just need to work with him being gone AND not being an emotional wreck about it.


@superme


----------



## superme80

Not cool! I hope the pic comes in. This kid decided to turn 8 on me!!!! OMG!!! So not ready!!!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Precious, beautiful boy, @superme80 !!!    from me, please!!!


----------



## NC Belle

I just realized that i had not posted much this past month.

DH is nagging me to get another doctor appointment to check my healing from a bad fall before Christmas...still have swelling plus some pain in the knees/ankles/feet joint areas.  I was hoping that it would be gone by now since I was told it could take 4-6 weeks.  So, I guess I need to find an ortho (insurance had issues with someone on the staff misspelling my name so delay in going in sooner).  I think having steep stairs is not helping in the knee recovery (can not avoid them and the dog requires out time).
Oreo, our dog, is loving city life.  She had a good vet appointment Sunday except that she needs a higher protein/fat diet.  She is on the low end of the right weight range despite us having extra dog food and treats for her since it is more activity. She had more vocal noises now and started to play more with her toys. Oreo loves visiting the apartment office even though they no longer have dog treats.  

I am so wanting a trip to somewhere...I just get nervous spending the money for one.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

@NC Belle - Hope you get your lower body issues resolved SOON.  As somebody who has MAJOR issues in that area myself, I can empathize.  It ain't easy being green.


----------



## hertamaniac

Just watched the Dis Unplugged episode about worst first date attractions at WDW.  Well, this brought back a memory of a few years ago.  Although technically it was our 2nd date, I took my female friend to MK.  We were having a jolly old time.  Then came the moment.

At that time, MK had the underground water sprouts behind Cinderella's Castle.  It was a typical hot day and there were children enjoying the cooling of the water.  So my date and I walked around the obvious holes in ground.....except.....she got blasted from the underside.  Now, don't think a Marylin Monroe moment, but it startled her and everyone who saw it was laughing.  So what did I do?  Well, I like to think I'm good humored too so I joined in the hysterical view I just got (picture wetting your pants).  

Next thing I know, no more hand holding....she gave me the talk about how I am to support her in those types of situations and that she was ready to leave (and I'll throw in here that I paid for her admission and food).  We left the entrance at MK and her pouting continued.  

I drove her back home and that settled it for me.  If you can't laugh at yourself, then it wouldn't have been a good match.  At least it was near the end of the day, so I got to go on many rides.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

>>> If you can't laugh at yourself, then it wouldn't have been a good match. At least it was near the end of the day, so I got to go on many rides. <<<

AMEN to that, and I love the positive spin you ended this with!


----------



## hertamaniac

SorcererHeidi said:


> >>> If you can't laugh at yourself, then it wouldn't have been a good match. At least it was near the end of the day, so I got to go on many rides. <<<
> 
> AMEN to that, and I love the positive spin you ended this with!



That whole ride home I got an earful.  Disney may make everyone feel young, but in this case it gave me clarity!  Thanks MK.


----------



## Eoywin

Sickness has been running rampant in my house. Both my husband and I got struck by a stomach bug this week. 

It was 70 here in NC and then the temperature took a nose dive. I spent yesterday helping my daughter and her Girl Scout troop do a cookie booth. We were out in the cold rain (we did have umbrellas and a canopy to protect the cookies) for 3 hours. It was miserable but they sold a ton of cookies!


----------



## hertamaniac

Eoywin said:


> Sickness has been running rampant in my house. Both my husband and I got struck by a stomach bug this week.
> 
> It was 70 here in NC and then the temperature took a nose dive. I spent yesterday helping my daughter and her Girl Scout troop do a cookie booth. We were out in the cold rain (we did have umbrellas and a canopy to protect the cookies) for 3 hours. It was miserable but they sold a ton of cookies!



The question is "which cookies were the best seller?".


----------



## Eoywin

hertamaniac said:


> The question is "which cookies were the best seller?".



Thin mints are always the best seller, followed by Peanut Butter Patties and Caramel Delights (also know as Tagalogs and Samoas)


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Great job on the sales, @Eoywin !!  ALL of the ones you mentioned are my FAVORITE flavors!!!  LOL.  Wish I were kidding.  Glad you and hubby are feeling better - I had a GI illness couple of weeks ago, but SO FAR (knocking on wood REALLY loudly!!!) have managed to avoid the flu/respiratory stuff that has been running rampant through my apartment building.  Got my flu shot, do frequent handwashing, and started taking an "Immune Boost" vitamin mix on top of my multivitamins last fall.  So far, so good.


----------



## NC Belle

Eoywin said:


> I spent yesterday helping my daughter and her Girl Scout troop do a cookie booth. We were out in the cold rain (we did have umbrellas and a canopy to protect the cookies) for 3 hours. It was miserable but they sold a ton of cookies!


 If you were near us...we would had bought some.



Eoywin said:


> Thin mints are always the best seller, followed by Peanut Butter Patties and Caramel Delights (also know as Tagalogs and Samoas)


 My favorites and x years ago were my best sales.

I wish that the scouts got more per box....back when I sold33 cents per box when it was 1.75- 2.25 price range.  It was fun when my mom was also a cookiemom plus where area scouts came to pick up... stacks of the huge boxes of boxes...almost like a fort in one of our bedrooms.


----------



## superme80

My internet went out on Sunday. We JUST got it back around 10 am on Monday. So nearly a day and a half. UGH It was like living in 2002!


----------



## Alicenwonderment

NC Belle said:


> If you were near us...we would had bought some.
> 
> My favorites and x years ago were my best sales.
> 
> I wish that the scouts got more per box....back when I sold33 cents per box when it was 1.75- 2.25 price range.  It was fun when my mom was also a cookiemom plus where area scouts came to pick up... stacks of the huge boxes of boxes...almost like a fort in one of our bedrooms.


 
Awww My dad (registered girl scout too) was the town cookie person and did my troop and older sister's troops cookies. We would spend a day during February vacation helping to carry the cookies into the Parish House (our town church let us use the Parish House) and separating out the troops and then each girl's cookies. It now seems like they don't go around the neighborhood to sell the cookies. In 2005-06 year I was co-leader for a brownie troop in VA and they mostly sold the cookies standing outside stores etc. I believe the cookies were at 2.00 when I started selling. Now not all cookies are the same price and their are two different plants that produce cookies. (hence the different names.)


----------



## Eoywin

Some girls still go around their neighborhoods selling cookies. Our neighborhood sucks so we don't go around.

Our cookies have been $4 a box since we started 3 years ago. I wish we got more money per box too, but sadly money has to go to the baker and the council


----------



## hertamaniac

Whew.....this doesn't look good and glad it didn't happen to us last month!  It looks like everyone is safe.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

hertamaniac said:


> Whew.....this doesn't look good and glad it didn't happen to us last month!  It looks like everyone is safe.


Yeah, saw this, hoping it doesn't happen to me this fall.  I wanna sight see, but this is one sight I don't WANNA see!


----------



## hertamaniac

SorcererHeidi said:


> Yeah, saw this, hoping it doesn't happen to me this fall.  I wanna sight see, but this is one sight I don't WANNA see!



I'm sure it will be fine.  Last year while on the Celebrity Silhouette, I attended their propulsion presentation.  The Silhouette has Azipods (not on the NCL Epic) and made wonder if the docking would have been without damage.  

I started to ask some technical engineering questions and my fellow cruisers politely told me to save them for "after the class".


----------



## hertamaniac

SorcererHeidi said:


> Yeah, saw this, hoping it doesn't happen to me this fall.  I wanna sight see, but this is one sight I don't WANNA see!



She apparently just broke again this afternoon and is not stopping in the Bahamas and heading directly back to port, but now with a 100% refund (yesterday was 50%).  I presume that doesn't include hotels/transportation/etc.  This will be very interesting to watch and am past my CruiseNext deposit window so I can't get a refund.

Now, what is another potential twist, the moorings she broke in PR, were built to accommodate the larger Royal Caribbean ships (and the like).  I hope those larger ships can still dock in an alternate dock in PR.  I see a big bill for NCL.


----------



## hertamaniac

Not looking good for NCL Epic.  En route to Freeport and then to Port Canaveral.  Passengers apparently told they can debark tomorrow night or Sunday AM.  Next cruise group's itinerary changed dramatically given the propulsion limitations.

My takeaway.....ALWAYS purchase travel insurance regardless of cruise line!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

hertamaniac said:


> My takeaway.....ALWAYS purchase travel insurance regardless of cruise line!





I know they talked about cruise insurance on a Dreams show not that long ago.  To me, it only makes sense - your'e spending SO much money on the cruise, the insurance is a TINY portion compared to that!!  And I also personally go for the "cancel for any reason" insurance as well.


----------



## hertamaniac

SorcererHeidi said:


> I know they talked about cruise insurance on a Dreams show not that long ago.  To me, it only makes sense - your'e spending SO much money on the cruise, the insurance is a TINY portion compared to that!!  And I also personally go for the "cancel for any reason" insurance as well.



Great for you!  I am taking a short break from cruising, although I love the Caribbean, for awhile.

Recently watched the movie Green Book and am going to do a similar "historic tour" in a few weeks.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

I finally figured out how to turn off the signature banners, I found it has made it easier to read long threads where the same people are going back and forth and you feel like you are doing a lot of scrolling.  For me,  this is better, at least for awhile.


----------



## disneysteve

hertamaniac said:


> Not looking good for NCL Epic.  En route to Freeport and then to Port Canaveral.  Passengers apparently told they can debark tomorrow night or Sunday AM.  Next cruise group's itinerary changed dramatically given the propulsion limitations.
> 
> My takeaway.....ALWAYS purchase travel insurance regardless of cruise line!


I wonder if travel insurance is even a factor here. The trip wasn't cancelled. It happened as planned. I don't think insurance covers issues that occur during the cruise. And I think I read that these folks were all getting 100% refunds. Changes of itinerary aren't covered by insurance.


----------



## hertamaniac

disneysteve said:


> I wonder if travel insurance is even a factor here. The trip wasn't cancelled. It happened as planned. I don't think insurance covers issues that occur during the cruise. And I think I read that these folks were all getting 100% refunds. Changes of itinerary aren't covered by insurance.



Not sure if TI covers disruptions as it did not go as planned (missed 2 ports).  Yes, they are getting a 100% future cruise credit (not a refund) and up to $300 for changes on airfare per my contacts onboard.  She docked about an hour ago without incident.  Yay!

You can bet that the cruise line's engineers along with the propulsion company's engineers were staged at Port Canaveral to get onboard immediately, today.


----------



## disneysteve

hertamaniac said:


> Not sure if TI covers disruptions as it did not go as planned (missed 2 ports).


If it was a 7-day cruise that lasted 7 days, I don't think insurance would come into play. Every cruise comes with the caveat that the itinerary is subject to change for any reason and there is no compensation for that.

Now if the ship had been unable to sail after the accident in San Juan and they had to disembark and get home from there, then insurance would definitely have kicked in.


----------



## hertamaniac

disneysteve said:


> If it was a 7-day cruise that lasted 7 days, I don't think insurance would come into play. Every cruise comes with the caveat that the itinerary is subject to change for any reason and there is no compensation for that.
> 
> Now if the ship had been unable to sail after the accident in San Juan and they had to disembark and get home from there, then insurance would definitely have kicked in.



I think you're 100% correct regarding itinerary changes.  However, I was thinking of TI to cover certain unexpected events (such as an accident to the embarkation port or emergency evacuation via helicopter/etc.).  So if I extrapolate this line of thinking further to someone that might have say an anxiety disorder, and they encountered this situation, a medical emergency might have a higher probability.  I know it's thin rationale, but is possible.  Emotions were definitely elevated on this cruise.

Perhaps another question is are there different tiers of TI that would cover said events?  Naturally, I would expect the premium to be higher.


----------



## disneysteve

hertamaniac said:


> So if I extrapolate this line of thinking further to someone that might have say an anxiety disorder, and they encountered this situation, a medical emergency might have a higher probability.


If a passenger suffered some sort of medical issue as a result of what occurred and required treatment or had to end their trip early, TI would cover that sort of thing.

I don't think any TI would cover what happened because it didn't stop the trip, didn't cause any injuries, and passengers didn't suffer any monetary loss.


----------



## hertamaniac

disneysteve said:


> If a passenger suffered some sort of medical issue as a result of what occurred and required treatment or had to end their trip early, TI would cover that sort of thing.
> 
> I don't think any TI would cover what happened because it didn't stop the trip, didn't cause any injuries, and passengers didn't suffer any monetary loss.



I did a cursory look at various TI coverages, and based on my truncated research, there might be some coverages that extend to port/excursion changes (although in my brief studies it did not show it was for en route expeditions).   Your point is well taken (if I understand it correctly), that TI must be investigated fully for all contingencies.


----------



## superme80

Hey everyone from the East Coast and Mid West, You can have your snow back! I just wanted 1 snow weekend. I got it. I'm done with it!!!!


----------



## NC Belle

superme80 said:


> Hey everyone from the East Coast and Mid West, You can have your snow back! I just wanted 1 snow weekend. I got it. I'm done with it!!!!


We had our last snow a few months ago...before we moved to the city.  It been almost cold enough for it.

Edit: I was thinking that we may have had snow since moving, but it must not that memorable since we don't need to shove our space.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Watching a DVR of a recent Ellen's Game of Games show (which is pretty funny, and educational from a trivia standpoint, if you haven't seen it).  A contestant listed her occupation as "A for-hire Elsa at children's parties".  I have SO many thoughts, and questions regarding this odd (IMHO) statement.


----------



## disneysteve

SorcererHeidi said:


> Watching a DVR of a recent Ellen's Game of Games show (which is pretty funny, and educational from a trivia standpoint, if you haven't seen it).  A contestant listed her occupation as "A for-hire Elsa at children's parties".  I have SO many thoughts, and questions regarding this odd (IMHO) statement.


At the New England DIS meet a few years ago (2015 maybe) on Sunday morning they did a character breakfast with a slew of characters including Elsa and Stormtroopers and Carl from Up and lots more. They all came from a professional group that does that and they were awesome. I'm sure there's plenty of call for that sort of thing.


----------



## NC Belle

Hi y'all...hope everyone is doing well.

DH and I might switch our major grocery shop run to Mondays...we had the best sampler today at Publix...the demo cook had show their version of steak frites and strawberry salad...it was very good to hold us over to our main shopping at another store across the street that had some stock up deals.  We were only going to Publix to get some Coke brand sodas and came out with some great deals on organic food and soups.  N Beast is prepared for several weeks of lunches except for some more produce and sliced cheese for sandwiches to go with some soups.

We were boring on his 2 nights off.  I hope that we hear some good reviews on some upcoming movies like Captain Marvel for his next time off afternoon.


----------



## hertamaniac

NC Belle said:


> We were only going to Publix to get some Coke brand sodas and came out with some great deals on organic food and soups.



There's a reason why Publix charges $7 for a bottle of ketchup (joking).  I go there rarely, but if you take advantage of the BOGO promos, it's a better deal than other local supermarkets.  

I still can't get over that every time you check out via a cart, they offer to load the groceries into your vehicle with a no-charge, no-tip policy.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

hertamaniac said:


> There's a reason why Publix charges $7 for a bottle of ketchup (joking).  I go there rarely, but if you take advantage of the BOGO promos, it's a better deal than other local supermarkets.
> 
> I still can't get over that every time you check out via a cart, they offer to load the groceries into your vehicle with a no-charge, no-tip policy.


Really?  Geeze - up here in Northeastern New Joisey - especially on a busy Saturday or Sunday - people "stalk" you coming out of the Shop Rite - following you to your car - to not only get your parking space, but your shopping cart too.  And no - I am NOT kidding!   

Happens at the malls all the time too, especially at holiday time.  And most drivers do NOT believe me that I walked there (when I used to live closer the mall) or took a bus - and follow me anyway!  If I'm feeling "frisky", I dodge between rows of parked cars (quite a feat now, with the mobility issues!  LOL) and make them go wild, looking to see where I went to.  Okay - so I need a better hobby - sue me!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Listening to the Greatest Showman soundtrack the last few days reminded me how much I adore the casting/singing choices they made, and how happy this soundtrack makes me.  Definitely one of my "must bring to a deserted island" picks!  

Also finally saw Ralph Breaks the internet (did On Demand through my cable), and really enjoyed it.  My favorite parts were the Disney characters and Disney princesses, and their being worked into the storyline.  I'm sure many others felt the same way.


----------



## hertamaniac

SorcererHeidi said:


> Listening to the Greatest Showman soundtrack the last few days reminded me how much I adore the casting/singing choices they made, and how happy this soundtrack makes me.  Definitely one of my "must bring to a deserted island" picks!
> 
> Also finally saw Ralph Breaks the internet (did On Demand through my cable), and really enjoyed it.  My favorite parts were the Disney characters and Disney princesses, and their being worked into the storyline.  I'm sure many others felt the same way.



I did like the Greatest Showman and the soundtrack; it was a stellar soundtrack.  Use the salts in the ocean to create a battery so you can listen to those picks for a loooong time.  

Spent the weekend enjoying my NBC Sports Gold IndyCar Pass on Roku.  As you might surmise from my avatar name, I have been a supporter of IndyCar for decades and it actually helped catapult my career including Formula 1 racing.  An IndyCar trip to a a more "mountainous" track is coming up in a few weeks and love the Southern hospitality it entails.

I will watch the Ralph Breaks the Internet and is a must see on my Disney list.  Still, Dumbo draws me more than anything else at this time.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Definitely want t see Dumbo too!  Was rather surprised to see something as current as Ralph On Demand, especially for $5.99 - would have definitely cost more to see in the theater!  I noticed The Favorite is on there too, so may do that in the near future, as I also wanted to see that, but winter weather and my physical limitations lately kept me from getting out to see that in the theaters too.  I wish If Beale Street Could Talk were on there - really want to see that too.  I saw Green Book and Star is Born - thank goodness friends wanted to see them, and provided transportation.


----------



## Tiggerette

Hi Y'all! Nezumi and I are trying to reach *Ms. Loretta* from the chatterati. Does anyone have a PM/DIS board name for her?


Also, DisneySteve, so glad you liked our friends from Intergalactic Alliance at the NE DISmeet. A number of our costuming buddies are in multiple costuming clubs, most of whom volunteer for charitable events.


----------



## superme80

OMG Shhhh don't tell the kids. I scored last night stay at the Legoland Hotel in San Diego!!!!! Is it April yet???!!!!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Wow, @superme80 - that's awesome!!  I think you'll be nominated for Mom of the Year!


----------



## superme80

SorcererHeidi said:


> Wow, @superme80 - that's awesome!!  I think you'll be nominated for Mom of the Year!


I hope so!!!  They know about our trip to San Diego but I found a great deal on Groupon for the hotel. I will be 100% honest and admit I WANT to stay there. LOL I know the kids will love it.


----------



## NC Belle

I guess my early 3/14  Pi day birthday to MJ didn't take with our internet issues---however, I hope that the Systems Engineer that was here this morning fixed it right.

I wish that we could go to Legoland, but it might be a few more years for our great nephew to be able to enjoy it (of course we would need his Mom along for the adventure).


----------



## NC Belle

I was thinking of weekend plans...well dh's start Sun night/Mon night..so, we would need to do his corned beef and another entree for me.  I did not see corned beef offered where we ate in Ireland.  We had smoked trout on salad at one of his Dad's cousins and steak at a nice old restaurant near Galway.  I had cider and he had Guinness at a pub along with "chips" in Cong (where John Wayne's Quiet Man was filmed... its on Sun 8 pm TCM).  I miss the fresh brown bread that one of the relatives made fresh almost everyday for us. It would be cheaper for us to go back to Ireland than to WDW, but dh does not have paid leave yet.


----------



## superme80

Not Disney related, but FINALLY saw Bohemian Rhapsody. DH and I really enjoyed it.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> Not Disney related, but FINALLY saw Bohemian Rhapsody. DH and I really enjoyed it.


Yes, I enjoyed it too.  I saw the Favoueite over the weekend, and my friend and I thought it was just totally bizarre.


----------



## superme80

SorcererHeidi said:


> Yes, I enjoyed it too.  I saw the Favoueite over the weekend, and my friend and I thought it was just totally bizarre.


From an actor's view point, I hear the Favorite is amazing. From a normal person's view point, very weird.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Anyone else going to see Dumbo in the near future?  Just reserved seats online to see it this coming Saturday with a friend.  I usually don't like to see things opening weekend (or for the first week or so, at east) due to crowds, but this was the only thing that worked for us, and at least we have reserved seats.  I'm also not a fan of that, usually (I'm "old school" - just walk in, pick our seat, plant yourself - what's the big deal???!!!) but it worked out in this case.  We also decided to spring for the few extra bucks and do 3-D, but not IMAX.  Very excited to see the cute little blue-eyed guy, and will be grabbing tissues, which I'm sure I'll need, especially when I hear "Baby Mine".


----------



## Eoywin

I'm not planning on seeing Dumbo in the theater. I like the original but it's not a favorite of mine. I'd rather go see Captain Marvel again.

But I do love the assigned seats! Especially when they are the big, comfortable recliner seats. Just makes things easier.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Eoywin said:


> I'm not planning on seeing Dumbo in the theater. I like the original but it's not a favorite of mine. I'd rather go see Captain Marvel again.
> 
> But I do love the assigned seats! Especially when they are the big, comfortable recliner seats. Just makes things easier.


Yes, the theater we are going to does have the recliners.  The other, bigger AMC nearby also has assigned seats, but not recliners.

I think the thing that annoys me the most about the assigned seats is the number of times (NOT small, compared to the number of times I've been there!) that somebody has either been sitting in "MY" seat, or changed seats after seeing who was around them, etc.   And it's almost always those coming in last minute, so they're holding U.N. summits in the middle of the row, blocking the view while they loudly and at length discuss what to do, etc.   That always annoys me, and makes the whole point of "assigned seats" totally moot, IMHO.  Then it's not ASSIGNED, but SUGGESTED.  Should be renamed GUARANTEED seat - as  in - you are GUARANTEED a seat SOMEWHERE.  So don't go through the cockamammie motions of making me pick a particular seat beforehand, if I don't actually have to sit there, and nobody's going to enforce the rules if somebody is sitting in MY seat. 

Call me an ole fuddy duddy.    It's just more of the same entitled, self-focused, no manners or care for others around you these days, I guess.    Getting off my soapbox now.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Love to hear what anybody thinks if they see Dumbo.  The 3-D was well done, IMHO, since I saw it pretty well, and a lot of times don't.  The movie was another story - not bad, but not great either.  Very disappointed - nowhere near as good as I thought it was going to be.  Actually got very boring and draggy at times, IMHO.  Still glad I went to say I did, but just a let down overall.

Trailers for Toy Story 4 and Aladdin still look amazing to me.


----------



## Eoywin

SorcererHeidi said:


> Love to hear what anybody thinks if they see Dumbo.  The 3-D was well done, IMHO, since I saw it pretty well, and a lot of times don't.  The movie was another story - not bad, but not great either.  Very disappointed - nowhere near as good as I thought it was going to be.  Actually got very boring and draggy at times, IMHO.  Still glad I went to say I did, but just a let down overall.



Thanks for the review! Curious to see what other people have to say about it. And about assigned seats, I've never had anyone think my seat was theirs. I never had a problem, so that's why I like them so much!

After fighting with the Regal Cinema's app and then having to go right to the theater, I got tickets for me and my daughter to see Avengers : Endgame the Friday is comes out. I'm extremely excited for that.

Christmas party tickets for WDW were released today too - so excited for our Christmas trip!


----------



## NC Belle

Drive by hi!

 First time in maybe almost a decade that I chose to use the ignore list.


----------



## NC Belle

We got a free small Easter cake from Publix.   The managers were handing them out since they are closed tomorrow. It is so sugary and a lot of  artificial dyes...but,it is tasty.  We got 7 pound ham for less than the cost of the small 1.5/2 pound ones.  So,we hope that the leftovers can freeze well.  I am making a green bean casserole and cornbread dressing (veggies... a microwave bag to be determined).  I might make deviled eggs this week....might use a twist to it.

Back to hockey---hard to pick between the Caps and the Canes. I grew up watching the Caps, but Hurricanes started here about the time that we move to this state.


----------



## hertamaniac

NC Belle said:


> We got a free small Easter cake from Publix.   The managers were handing them out since they are closed tomorrow. It is so sugary and a lot of  artificial dyes...but,it is tasty.  We got 7 pound ham for less than the cost of the small 1.5/2 pound ones.  So,we hope that the leftovers can freeze well.  I am making a green bean casserole and cornbread dressing (veggies... a microwave bag to be determined).  I might make deviled eggs this week....might use a twist to it.
> 
> Back to hockey---hard to pick between the Caps and the Canes. I grew up watching the Caps, but Hurricanes started here about the time that we move to this state.



Publix may cost a little bit more, but the service and quality are worth it!  I still shake my head every time they ask if they can load my groceries into my car (done for all customers).


----------



## hertamaniac

Back from our road trip and barely missed the severe weather across the southern states.  Birmingham for the IndyCar race never disappoints; I even got a chance to do some laps on the race track!  Did a visit to the Civil Rights Museum and 16th Street Baptist Church (very somber).  Biloxi was another wonderful stop and watched a Shuckers baseball game (Milwaukee Brewers farm club).  And of course, a necessary trip to New Orleans, the Superdome (while loading up on Saints merch.), French Quarter and the WWII museum.  Cafe Beignet and the Gumbo House were new visits this time and right in my flavor alley.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Glad you had a nice trip, and missed the severe weather, @hertamaniac !  Love the pics, except now I'm HANGRY!!  Thanx for sharing!


----------



## hertamaniac

SorcererHeidi said:


> Glad you had a nice trip, and missed the severe weather, @hertamaniac !  Love the pics, except now I'm HANGRY!!  Thanx for sharing!



Sorry, but couldn't decide between the jambalaya, shrimp creole or the red beans and rice, so I got all 3!  Leave it to me to go to a place called the Gumbo House in the 'Quarter and not even get the gumbo (argggggh!)......I'll try it on the next trip to N'awlins.

Oh, beignets, chicory coffee and jazz before 10 AM (they start at 8AM and go to about 2 AM, daily) = sugar overload!!!!  @SaintsManiac = ever try Commanders Palace or Antoine's?  That's also on the target for our next visit, although we almost stopped for the daily brunch at Broussard's.


----------



## hertamaniac

SorcererHeidi said:


> Actually got very boring and draggy at times, IMHO.  Still glad I went to say I did, but just a let down overall.



i tempered my expectations based on Rotten, but it sounds like a potential miss (raising own hand as a non-viewer as of this timestamp).  In your opinion, was the lackluster experience the script, story, acting, cinematography or something else?


----------



## SorcererHeidi

hertamaniac said:


> i tempered my expectations based on Rotten, but it sounds like a potential miss (raising own hand as a non-viewer as of this timestamp).  In your opinion, was the lackluster experience the script, story, acting, cinematography or something else?


The script - they spent WAAAAAY too long on some parts, and it just weighed itself down, and got boring, IMHO.  Friend I went with felt the same, and was also disappointed - both of us had really been looking forward to it.


----------



## NC Belle

Hertamanic, your trip sounded like fun.  I have not been to Alabama in years.  That track is new to me, however, I recognized the area from day trips with my grandparents/parents.  I love museum and track in Talladega even though I missed a lot of races by a week or so.  B'ham has a lot of nice state parks within a hour.  
We had some nasty weather last week and today is a bit chilly.


----------



## superme80

Made it to San Diego. Having a great time. Went to Sea World today. A very cute park. Will never have the magic of Disney, but they blow 6 Flags Discovery Kingdom out of the water. Not that it is that hard...


----------



## NC Belle

Our exciting day-off (well his "weekend")--- going to the doctors.  We finally found a good replacement for a primary doctor plus the office is close by.  She is going help me in trying to make a plan to get my legs healthier (still have issues from my bad fall back around Christmas).  We are going to trying a more Mediterranean food diet to get more fit for future trips.  DH mentions that a trip to Florida might be possible in the fall (HNN is his goal).


----------



## Eoywin

We didn't see Dumbo but I'm excited for Aladdin - it looks great! Also unbelievably excited for Star Wars - got to see the trailer on the big screen when we went to see Avengers: Endgame and it was awesome.

I am a huge Star Wars fangirl though - I was born in 1977 and my dad loved it, so I loved it. I still feel a bit sick about all my vintage Star Wars toys being sold in a garage sale.


----------



## NC Belle

I'm thinking of not watching Aladdin in the theaters unless it gets great reviews.

My Sis and I used to have stacks of Star Wars trading cards and comic books, but my parents got rid of it when we did not clean our room...one too many times.  I am not 100 percent sure, but I knew it could not been too voluntary plus I think we were move to what was the smaller guest room.


----------



## Eoywin

I am, admittedly, a movie junkie - I love going to the movie theater. I've already seen Avengers: Endgame twice.

So chances are I'll see Aladdin in the theater.

Though next up is Detective Pikachu and probably Endgame a few more times.


----------



## superme80

Back from vacation. The Legoland Hotel was a success! The boys LOVED it! And to be honest, so did I! DH and I are now completely spoiled. We have never stayed on property anywhere before, so that was amazing. We really liked Legoland. Sea World and the Safari Park were lots of fun. I got to see my family. Some of them I haven't seen in 5 years. We will definitely go back to Legoland.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> Back from vacation. The Legoland Hotel was a success! The boys LOVED it! And to be honest, so did I! DH and I are now completely spoiled. We have never stayed on property anywhere before, so that was amazing. We really liked Legoland. Sea World and the Safari Park were lots of fun. I got to see my family. Some of them I haven't seen in 5 years. We will definitely go back to Legoland.


So your nom's locked in for Mom of the Year, as I predicted, right @superme80 ?  And right on time, with Mother's Day SO close!  (Make sure to HIGHLY leverage that fact!)


----------



## superme80

SorcererHeidi said:


> So your nom's locked in for Mom of the Year, as I predicted, right @superme80 ?  And right on time, with Mother's Day SO close!  (Make sure to HIGHLY leverage that fact!)


Completely!!! Heck even my MOM was jealous I booked the hotel!!! I might have sent my husband the link to the Magic Candle Company for my Mother's Day order!!! LOL


----------



## NC Belle

I think my dog is thinking that she is going to find a prince if she finds the right frog.  It seems that almost every night this week at about 2 am...she gets a need to go out and then almost gets into licking them (getting too close...bad for dogs if its certain type of frog).  I don't recall having her watching any Frog Prince theme movies unless she did with prior families (foster and her first adopted family).  She is funny girl and she did not so interest in them last year when we had our house/yard.


----------



## rteetz

I found a certain Disunplugged team member early on in the video...


----------



## SorcererHeidi

rteetz said:


> I found a certain Disunplugged team member early on in the video...


Great eye, @rteetz !  I slowed it WAY down to play "Where's Ryno?"


----------



## NC Belle

I finally got some direction in improving my legs...some good and bad news, but at least it is hope that pt and daily stretches will help me a lot. I got a lot of help with the sport sciences department and so happy that only medicine needed is otc pain relief.   It sounds better for me to say that I have Runner's knee times 2 than its medical term.  I do have arthritis behind each kneecap too.  
I am hoping to go on a trip or 2 by fall.


----------



## NC Belle

SorcererHeidi said:


> Great eye, @rteetz !  I slowed it WAY down to play "Where's Ryno?"


Good eye there....


----------



## SorcererHeidi

SorcererHeidi said:


> So your nom's locked in for Mom of the Year, as I predicted, right @superme80 ?  And right on time, with Mother's Day SO close!  (Make sure to HIGHLY leverage that fact!)


@superme80 - Just a reminder........it's MOTHER'S DAY WEEKEND!!!


----------



## superme80

SorcererHeidi said:


> @superme80 - Just a reminder........it's MOTHER'S DAY WEEKEND!!!


And just in time for Mother's Day, my kids got sick. Oh yay!


----------



## NC Belle

superme80 said:


> And just in time for Mother's Day, my kids got sick. Oh yay!



I hope that you have a good day (hope whatever making your kids sick is over quick)...even if you need a re-do.  I remember getting chicken pox in the 2 weeks of my parents' anniversary/Mother's Day/Mom's birthday when I was like 12..  They did go out to eat on their anniversary before my sister came home from school and I was chilling out on the couch watching tv.


----------



## superme80

NC Belle said:


> I hope that you have a good day (hope whatever making your kids sick is over quick)...even if you need a re-do.  I remember getting chicken pox in the 2 weeks of my parents' anniversary/Mother's Day/Mom's birthday when I was like 12..  They did go out to eat on their anniversary before my sister came home from school and I was chilling out on the couch watching tv.


I hope so! I remember getting Walking Pneumonia when I was 5. My sister informed me I was the reason we had to cancel Christmas. Que the tears. Turns out my cousin had the flu so Christmas was cancelled anyways!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

So sorry @superme80, hope they get better soon!

Happy Mother's Day to all Moms out there, and anyone else that has "mothered" anyone in their lives, even though maybe not birthed them.  (Hope that came out right, and made sense, it certainly was meant lovingly)   You are all awesome!  I'm wistful of people who have great Mom relationships, since I unfortunately lost my own when I was 3.

A special Happy Mother's Day to Miss Madelyn (not sure of spelling), @WebmasterPete 's Mom.  You are absolutely precious in the vlogs, and have done a wonderful job raising Pete.  I'm sure a lot of us (including me!!) want you for OUR Mom!  So I'm making you my Honorary Mom for the Day, hope you don't mind!  Hugs!!


----------



## NC Belle

We had a weird day Monday. We waited to do our groceries after the storms today.  There were bad storm damage near where we used to have a house...so it was maybe a good timing last year for the sale because we had close calls in the past couple of years.  We did 2 grocery store run because Publix only 75%of what we needed so we had great service and I'm good on Diet Dr. Pepper for most of week unless dh drinks it (he is giving up a lot of sugary drinks because his A1C was not good level...he used to be in a normal range so we are both cracking down on the naughty foods.  Then, we went to the other grocery store across the street to get the other part of the list. I saw this lady shopping at the same time as us 3 weeks ago...the last time we did this Publix/other store location...3 weeks ago and on a different day of the week.  I hope not to sound mean...but, I remember this lady because she was wearing the same "outfit" on the prior visit. Well, 3 weeks ago, this lady was wearing a thin hospital gown...no pants.  I thought at the time that she must have just got out of the hospital and had to grab food before Easter.  Well, Monday, she was in the same gown and it was showing off more than it should.  Dh and I were approaching the check out and saw that she was having issues with her cart. Dh walked over and helped pick up what spilled out and she told him that she had recent surgery.  The cashier was rushing this woman and had pulled the closed chain after dh help push her cart to where it was needed.  The cashier was nasty and said that was closed after this lady's order plus self check-out was our only option unless this lady's order was fast enough for her to our cart. The lady felt bad and ask if we could go ahead of her to which we replied that we do the self-checkout.  The self-checkout is a pain with bulky items and 15 plus items.  We were finished before the lady was with her cart.  DH might call Customer service on that cashier because she was rude to us and others on prior visits.

Dh's mother texted dh on Saturday morning saying that she hope to drop by Saturday night or Sunday morning for a visit to check out our new place.  Thank goodness no visit yet because we don't have the guest room ready yet.  MIL and several other family members are road tripping SC/GA/?  I think she drunk texted dh last night at 230 am saying she was going to bed at 230am and to text her in the morniing.  Not bad for a 81 year old woman with some health challenges...meanwhile my folks...a decade younger chilling out after a road trip to see their grands (sister's family) and hiking.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

I guess I should catch some of you up on why I have been a little silent on here lately.  I put in for a new job within the Department of Transportation before the end of last year.  Well, I found out in February that I was going to get the job and the middle of March I started.  It was hard leaving the guys I worked with for a little over 10 years, but I needed to look after myself for my retirement.  This new job was a pay increase and where I am at now, will give me the opportunity to move up.  It has been a lot of learning during the first 2 months and I still don't know everything.  I am working with the Department's fueling system.  

This summer is going to be a fun one with a lot of different things going on...My best friend and Disney travel partner is getting married on June 15th, so I have her wedding (I am in it) and five days later, we are going on a 9 day cruise.  It is a group of 55 going on this cruise.  Then I get to go to Disney in August!!!  I am excited about that since it is my first DIS event other than GKTW meets locally.


----------



## NC Belle

1Grumpy9 said:


> I guess I should catch some of you up on why I have been a little silent on here lately.  I put in for a new job within the Department of Transportation before the end of last year.  Well, I found out in February that I was going to get the job and the middle of March I started.  It was hard leaving the guys I worked with for a little over 10 years, but I needed to look after myself for my retirement.  This new job was a pay increase and where I am at now, will give me the opportunity to move up.  It has been a lot of learning during the first 2 months and I still don't know everything.  I am working with the Department's fueling system.
> 
> This summer is going to be a fun one with a lot of different things going on...My best friend and Disney travel partner is getting married on June 15th, so I have her wedding (I am in it) and five days later, we are going on a 9 day cruise.  It is a group of 55 going on this cruise.  Then I get to go to Disney in August!!!  I am excited about that since it is my first DIS event other than GKTW meets locally.



Congrats on the new job and opportunities! Your summer plans sound fun too.


----------



## superme80

1Grumpy9 said:


> I guess I should catch some of you up on why I have been a little silent on here lately.  I put in for a new job within the Department of Transportation before the end of last year.  Well, I found out in February that I was going to get the job and the middle of March I started.  It was hard leaving the guys I worked with for a little over 10 years, but I needed to look after myself for my retirement.  This new job was a pay increase and where I am at now, will give me the opportunity to move up.  It has been a lot of learning during the first 2 months and I still don't know everything.  I am working with the Department's fueling system.
> 
> This summer is going to be a fun one with a lot of different things going on...My best friend and Disney travel partner is getting married on June 15th, so I have her wedding (I am in it) and five days later, we are going on a 9 day cruise.  It is a group of 55 going on this cruise.  Then I get to go to Disney in August!!!  I am excited about that since it is my first DIS event other than GKTW meets locally.


Congrats on the new job!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Yes, @1Grumpy9 - Congrats on the new job, and exciting times ahead, for sure!


----------



## NC Belle

It looks like I'm up for bad wife award today and Worst DIL.

I tried to get a nap before dh got home from work after taking the dog out at 6am.  He came home and said that he wanted to go to Urgent care to see if he had a sinus infection. He seemed off last night before working his overnight 9 hour shift.  He ate too close to his bedtime and thought it was indigestion and felt like his nasal passages were clogged up ( 2 clues missed)  

Well, if you thinking --call 911/get help asap....that would had been the correct answer to pick, but he is his mother's son and chose to drive himself to urgent care thinking that it was not a heart attack instead of telling me help. We are real close to ems and top cardiac hospital in the region.  I pointed the place to him last week on the way back from one of my appointments for just in case.   He didn't realize that he forgot his cell phone and he forgot to update our info in his medical file so I had to figure out through snooping his emails where to find him and what was going on.  So, I had to walk to where he was transferred for emergency procedure.  

DH is doing better, but he needed to stop talking for a little to get his oxygen sats up so I learn how to Uber to get to where he left it (lucky that he did not crash or pass out based on his numbers). I got home and call the night nurse and he said dh needed rest.  So, I am trying to figure out his work numbers to tell his 2 main bosses what was up.

The hard part tonight or maybe tomorrow is telling his mom and family.  The nurse staff and dh thinks maybe tomorrow is better for that task.  I just trying how to tell MIL that her baby had what was one of top fears even thought all of the medical staff tell me that he is doing good/stable.  He is chatty and joked some, but he is concerned about bills and no pay for not working.  He is not happy that he might not be allowed on the fun WDW rides this year.  I told him that I had to invade his privacy to find info.  I was lucky to find his phone and figured out his phone code.

So, this makes me--- the Worst Wife winner.


----------



## disneysteve

OMG NC Belle. I'm glad he at least went to urgent care and they picked up on what was going on and got him to the right place. I hope he has a speedy recovery.

I'm not seeing where in that story you did the "worst wife" thing though. Do you mean you should have driven him over? Considering he thought he had a sinus infection, that's hardly grounds for that title.


----------



## NC Belle

disneysteve said:


> OMG NC Belle. I'm glad he at least went to urgent care and they picked up on what was going on and got him to the right place. I hope he has a speedy recovery.
> 
> I'm not seeing where in that story you did the "worst wife" thing though. Do you mean you should have driven him over? Considering he thought he had a sinus infection, that's hardly grounds for that title.



I have some concerns and it was hard to get info out of staff of 2 different chains. I have some knowledge from biology classes, family members that have cardiac issues (some not good outcomes), and I used to go through various certifications when I worked with the devlopmentally disabled adults plus high risk factors.

I know that Google is not my friend tonight, but something that the night nurse said has me at high alert (possible additional weight gain since this morning).

I hope to chill some for a nap in order to be ready to think more clear and have list of questions and concerns.  I hope that he does not need bypass surgery.


----------



## superme80

NC Belle:  I'm sorry. That is so scary.


----------



## NC Belle

Hanging out in the cardiac icu.  Some of his conditions are improving.  He called his mom and she was already on the road coming back from sc road trip...she freaked  out some...heard it 4 feet from his phone.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Glad he's recovering, @NC Belle .  And please - I can't see where you did anything wrong, unless I missed the part where you're a licensed physician trained in diagnostics of cardiac iossues.  Give yourself a break, my friend!  Hugs to you, and to hubby!!


----------



## NC Belle

SorcererHeidi said:


> Glad he's recovering, @NC Belle .  And please - I can't see where you did anything wrong, unless I missed the part where you're a licensed physician trained in diagnostics of cardiac iossues.  Give yourself a break, my friend!  Hugs to you, and to hubby!!



I know I was hard on myself, but now I was checking his physical notes from latr April...the primary doctor though his chest soreness was *Costochondritis.  This may us doubt our instinct and delay actions to now damage heart tissue.  *I saw his concern to the doctor and he told her that his dad had stents done several years before FIL's aggressive cancer.  So... I am upset that she did not run extra test to validate her opinion.  I am now thinking that she may need to be replaced since she did not run certain tests based on chest pain in an overweight male with high risks (sit down jobs, not very active daily in working out, and a big thing in my eyes---Sleep apnea.  

So, dh's mom could not stop yesterday due to other people in the car needed to be home.  I think that he would not be resting enough if she was here this weekend. He was agitated when she was calling every hour or 2 with asking how we are going to handle the medical bills with and if his job was going still be thee for him.  She got upset with me when I told her that he had a physical at the end of April and what the doctor thought his chest discomfort was maybe costcochondritis.  She ask dh if I was even try to do the low sodium, low carb, and low fat diet with him.  We are getting MIL's nagging that we should live near her so when issues like this happens that she can be us faster and more (I was good and said nothing).  

I am expecting today's nag will be church attendance and not having any connections with priests.  I know that a couple of the priests will call soon like the one that did the sermon and at the reception prayer/toast plus the one that we nickname MIL's "fifth son".  We had 4 priests and a deacon for our wedding and I don't know how that got the okay because my Dad is not Catholic and I did not get confirmation (this still bugs my MIL).  Dh and I should make the bets on how many priests will be emailed by MIL. I think FIL had over 50 priests at his funeral (an archbishop, lots of priests with various ranks, and the 2 choirs that FIL took part in his last years.  DH forgot that he has Mom listed to be in charge of his funeral plans if things went bad which it will be okay since I am not enough educated in what all the Catholic rites needed to be completed.  She did a lot of planning on other family/friend funerals and those were good plus she did give him an expensive Catholic education.  We will have to plan ahead and get organized for the just in case.  He is in heart failure so things could go sour so fast.  

Sorry for the rambling.  This is the week of hard work in plans and many office visits and how to handle his job (just few hours short to qualify for FMLA) since he became a contractor back at the beginning of November and no paid leave or medical leave plus a lot of his salary is spent on the medical insurance.  So, he is going to miss 2 days of pay so far and who knows how much time he cannot work or be allowed.  Somehow, I will need to become the breadwinner ASAP.  I shocked the nursing staff by asking if they started a certain drug because I saw a difference in his legs/color  So, I must remember a lot medical drug info from college and prior jobs plus my family members that had heart issues.  

I must have slowly written this post the past2 hours while doing some chores and it is almost time to see dh.  He might be home soon depending on his oxygen dependence.  I am not sure how he could handle the steep stairs more than once a day at this point.  We might need to find a more heart friendly space. Add that to my list of what to plan for the next x weeks.

We were doing great in being positive in attitudes until we started family know his health status...now...the negatives are coming along with questions.  Now, tears coming in (not in front of dh yet).  I had to do laundry to make sure that I keep wearing bright and cheery colors.  He is starting to realize that a lot of his fun choices are going away.


----------



## NC Belle

Sorry about the last long post, I have not been eating and sleeping enough lately.  It is harder to make food choices when all you think about now is the breakdown of carbs, sodium, and fat.  It is going be a lot of figuring out a heart healthy fun birthday meal for dh in June.  I was thinking Chilly cow for an option until I saw it had hemp in it---not sure about that for him and I dislike the ones that I tried last week.

I was thinking that I'm missing my uncle/godfather today because he went through similar stuff when his wife of3.5 years died as a result of a misdiagnosis and they had been trying to have their own children.  I might go have dh facebook message for his current phone number since we usually say hi through facebook and stuff.  I think if I had to make a decision to live close to a relative...he is my #1 pick and not just because he lives in Florida (I think he still does...he has move around in the past couple of years).


----------



## SorcererHeidi

@NC Belle - Slow down, honey - you're being way too hard on yourself, and will make yourself too, unless you give yourself a break!  As far as the diet - maybe the hospital has a dietician/nutritionist you can speak to while he's in, and/or maybe his insurance will pay for you/him to go to one?  They might be able to lessen your stress and worrying, at least on giving you some help/ideas with that.  I know it's all overwhelming, but you have to take this one issues at a time, and slowly, otherwise you'll get burnt out too quickly, my friend.  And we're (using the royal "we", but I'm sure there are others as well!) to listen if you need to vent.  Huger hugs!!!


----------



## NC Belle

SorcererHeidi said:


> @NC Belle - Slow down, honey - you're being way too hard on yourself, and will make yourself too, unless you give yourself a break!  As far as the diet - maybe the hospital has a dietician/nutritionist you can speak to while he's in, and/or maybe his insurance will pay for you/him to go to one?  They might be able to lessen your stress and worrying, at least on giving you some help/ideas with that.  I know it's all overwhelming, but you have to take this one issues at a time, and slowly, otherwise you'll get burnt out too quickly, my friend.  And we're (using the royal "we", but I'm sure there are others as well!) to listen if you need to vent.  Huger hugs!!!



I know that I am hard on myself...it gets worse with lack of good sleep.

Dh has another night at ccu.  I might get creative and make bingo cards for us based on Mil because she is driving both of us fill in the blank.  Dh told me that she did a email to almost every priest in her address file, express concern on not having a priest drop by yet to do his stuff, not having x,y,z.....
So, it was good timing that a volunteer from a local church drop by for prayer, commuion, and talking about a nearby chapel.  Dh texted her about communion and prayer so she ease up.  Don't have a way on getting her back down about food yet because she is not absorbing that we already had consult on diets and been cracking down from our bloodwork in April.


----------



## superme80

NC Bell: remember to take care of yourself.  I'm sorry about your MIL. My mom sometimes just goes into pure lecture mode when a crisis arises. Drives me nuts. Praying he  makes a full recovery and they get a full diagnosis!


----------



## NC Belle

We have better news tonight.  DH might be release tomorrow.  The main issue is that he had so much fluid build up in his lungs that when he laid flat, his body had enough so it was like a flash flood and his left ventricle had been overworking to compensate plus it thickening.  _*A normal left ventricular ejection fraction (LVEF) ranges from 55% to 70%. An LVEF of 65%, for example means that 65% of total amount of blood in the left ventricle is pumped out with each heartbeat. (from the Cleveland clinic web site) *_  Dh's test results show it is currently at 55%.  He can improve his heart health by watching his diet and exercise.  It is so important for the diet for him to keep for example under 2g (2000mg) so that means eliminating most process foods/convenience foods.  He could had been in and out the same day or 2 for his procedure if he did not had that level of fluid build up. 

I was not there when the doctors when in this morning so I did not get to ask questions or their plan.  The nurse asked him this afternoon if he had questions on his plan and he did not realize that he was told some of it (he talked to me before that he was chatted with the staff that he would able to resume most of his activities when he is released plus he is being encouraged to walk back for his follow ups.  I told the nurse that dh wants to know how much thrill he can handle.. at Disney of course.  We told her we assume that Expedition Everest is most likely out and then ask if he could do rides at Animal Kingdom like the Safari (yes if cleared by the doctors).

We decided to limit the Mom lecture to one Mom (his) until he feels ready to lectures from 2 (my Mom).  Dh turned his cell phone off when I left because it was like every 90-135 minutes...his Mom called.  She was told around 4pm that he was going to nap...and I did not get text or calls from her to make sure we are still doing okay.  I'm not really going back today unless he calls/texts that he wants me too or there is a crisis moment.  The dog and I had a mini nap while the washer was running.  I did eat dinner...air fried buffalo tots, 2/3 portion of thin cut Swiss cheese, portion of Perdue grilled chicken from the fresh pouch, and a portion of Mexican crema (not too bad on the sodium on the Cacique brand).  It satisfied my wanting something tacho, but a hint of healthy and I still have room for ice cream later (portion according to label) for my wanting cold and sweet.  

*DH just texted that he napped and invited me for tv time.


----------



## NC Belle

Our dog may have a talent of knowing medical issues. Oreo was extra clingy to dh the past 2 weeks like not wanting to leave his side and paws touching his chest near where he was feeling issues.  I think she may have heard the difference in his heart beats.  I noticed something was off when the sonogram (?) was recording the noises of the various parts.  It was cool to hear the test (I was not looking at his heart too much because I did not want to distract), but something was off slightly like a musician not playing a note quite right. 

We are sticking to texting for a short time tonight

edit:  I did a quick call so Oreo hear him on the phone saying that he is better.  She is missing him a lot.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

NC Belle said:


> Our dog may have a talent of knowing medical issues. Oreo was extra clingy to dh the past 2 weeks like not wanting to leave his side and paws touching his chest near where he was feeling issues.  I think she may have heard the difference in his heart beats.  I noticed something was off when the sonogram (?) was recording the noises of the various parts.  It was cool to hear the test (I was not looking at his heart too much because I did not want to distract), but something was off slightly like a musician not playing a note quite right.
> 
> We are sticking to texting for a short time tonight
> 
> edit:  I did a quick call so Oreo hear him on the phone saying that he is better.  She is missing him a lot.


Animals know, for sure.  Sweet girl.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Happiest and healthiest of  to @superme80 .  Hope you have a magical day, for a magical you!


----------



## superme80

SorcererHeidi said:


> Happiest and healthiest of  to @superme80 .  Hope you have a magical day, for a magical you!


Thank you!!!!


----------



## NC Belle

*Happy Birthday Superme80!!!*

**


----------



## NC Belle

Dh was able to go on a short walk around the nurse's station with portable oxygen.  It might be 2 more nights there because of his oxygen needs.  He is going stir crazy and his bosses are understanding.  
I was watching youtube last night for short bit--- Tim and Jenn Tracker...and the list of Disney rides that were figuring out for Jenn during this time is the same list and order that NC B. and I were figuring out for him yesterday...hours before they did their livecast.  I told dh...maybe he only go on rides that pregnant women and babies can ride for now.


----------



## disneysteve

Happy birthday, superme80!


----------



## disneysteve

NC Belle said:


> I told dh...maybe he only go on rides that pregnant women and babies can ride for now.


That sounds like a good guideline. Any ride that has a warning sign about folks with heart conditions is out. Don't ignore those. Every quarter when they release the injury reports, it's always filled with people who had pre-existing conditions and rode something they had no business riding because they ignored the warning signs.


----------



## superme80

Thank you everyone!!!! It has been a pretty chill day.


----------



## NC Belle

Dh is doing well on journey.  This morning, the 2 of walked around the floor/lobby alone with his oxygen tank.  The nurse said no to trying stairs yet.  DH should be changing to a regular room today...it might be 2 nights.  He has to improve his lung function before he is home.

Our primary doctor called me this afternoon to check on him after I wrote a letter to her about his medical emergency and why he could not respond to her personally.  The rivalry between the blues goes beyond the sports.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

NC Belle said:


> Dh is doing well on journey.  This morning, the 2 of walked around the floor/lobby alone with his oxygen tank.  The nurse said no to trying stairs yet.  DH should be changing to a regular room today...it might be 2 nights.  He has to improve his lung function before he is home.
> 
> Our primary doctor called me this afternoon to check on him after I wrote a letter to her about his medical emergency and why he could not respond to her personally.  The rivalry between the blues goes beyond the sports.


Sending healing light your way!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

On this first day of Fleet Week, I'd like to share my excitement.  Being a Navy vet, and having worked in Emergency Management (later to include Homeland Security) during 9/11, I am always ecstatic being able to see any  of our military in action, and watching the ships come up the Hudson when I've been able to has always been a huge, proud but emotional, thing for me.

This year I'm even MORE excited!  I have booked a luncheon cruise tomorrow to see the ships from a different perspective.  The tour also goes past the Statue of Liberty, and the Freedom Tower, both of which will have me in proud, patriotic tears, I'm sure!  I also found out the USS New York will be at Pier 88, the "cruise ship pier" next to the Intrepid, in NYC.  The New York was started shortly after 9/11, and contains quite a bit of salvaged steel from there.  A LOT of towns in Northeastern NJ have pieces of steel in memorials, and I've been to/touched a lot of them.  I've also been to Ground Zero several times.  Again - proudly emotional.  I'm also VERY happy the boat cruise I'm doing is handicapped accessible, so I can still be able to do it, and also not have to tear up my shoulder any further by having to use just a cane.

Anchors Aweigh!!


----------



## hertamaniac

Saw a "Mouse" mobile while shopping on 5th Ave. spending this week in Naples.  Not sure it fits with the clientele (especially with the #23 race edition Maserati).  Surprised there was no Disney store on 5th Avenue as this is a prime location in terms of affluent shopping?!?!  Although, we did see a Subway.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

SorcererHeidi said:


> On this first day of Fleet Week, I'd like to share my excitement.  Being a Navy vet, and having worked in Emergency Management (later to include Homeland Security) during 9/11, I am always ecstatic being able to see any  of our military in action, and watching the ships come up the Hudson when I've been able to has always been a huge, proud but emotional, thing for me.
> 
> This year I'm even MORE excited!  I have booked a luncheon cruise tomorrow to see the ships from a different perspective.  The tour also goes past the Statue of Liberty, and the Freedom Tower, both of which will have me in proud, patriotic tears, I'm sure!  I also found out the USS New York will be at Pier 88, the "cruise ship pier" next to the Intrepid, in NYC.  The New York was started shortly after 9/11, and contains quite a bit of salvaged steel from there.  A LOT of towns in Northeastern NJ have pieces of steel in memorials, and I've been to/touched a lot of them.  I've also been to Ground Zero several times.  Again - proudly emotional.  I'm also VERY happy the boat cruise I'm doing is handicapped accessible, so I can still be able to do it, and also not have to tear up my shoulder any further by having to use just a cane.
> 
> Anchors Aweigh!!


Just have to comment - day was awesome!  Spectacular views (patriotic music played while EXTREMELY close to Lady Liberty & Freedom Tower, with other music thrown in, all great!), good food, fantastic staff.  Wrote the company a wonderful "thank you" email, left a glowing review on Trip Advisor.  Best part of day was making lifetime memories with one of my besties!!  And yes - I cried.  Openly and unashamedly.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

hertamaniac said:


> Saw a "Mouse" mobile while shopping on 5th Ave. spending this week in Naples.  Not sure it fits with the clientele (especially with the #23 race edition Maserati).  Surprised there was no Disney store on 5th Avenue as this is a prime location in terms of affluent shopping?!?!  Although, we did see a Subway.
> 
> View attachment 402522 View attachment 402523


That's cute, thanx for sharing!


----------



## NC Belle

Sorry for the delay in update---our phone/internet service was out for a couple of days...

 NC Beast came home yesterday.  He is doing pretty 1 week after his event.  Tell the story of his homecoming after the boards come back up.

He is cleared to go back to work already.


----------



## NC Belle

SorcererHeidi said:


> On this first day of Fleet Week, I'd like to share my excitement.  Being a Navy vet, and having worked in Emergency Management (later to include Homeland Security) during 9/11, I am always ecstatic being able to see any  of our military in action, and watching the ships come up the Hudson when I've been able to has always been a huge, proud but emotional, thing for me.
> 
> This year I'm even MORE excited!  I have booked a luncheon cruise tomorrow to see the ships from a different perspective.  The tour also goes past the Statue of Liberty, and the Freedom Tower, both of which will have me in proud, patriotic tears, I'm sure!  I also found out the USS New York will be at Pier 88, the "cruise ship pier" next to the Intrepid, in NYC.  The New York was started shortly after 9/11, and contains quite a bit of salvaged steel from there.  A LOT of towns in Northeastern NJ have pieces of steel in memorials, and I've been to/touched a lot of them.  I've also been to Ground Zero several times.  Again - proudly emotional.  I'm also VERY happy the boat cruise I'm doing is handicapped accessible, so I can still be able to do it, and also not have to tear up my shoulder any further by having to use just a cane.
> 
> Anchors Aweigh!!



I miss the events of the Naval Academy...seeing the grads and their families...hearing the Herdon monument climb time/traditions (hoping I remember the name of it right...been a long time).


----------



## superme80

So I tried to get DH on board with going on a cruise for our anniversary. He made a comment that we COULD stop at Disneyland on our way back.  I replied we could just GO to Disneyland for our anniversary. And now I am currently in negotiations with my parents to watch the kids so we can go!!!!!


----------



## NC Belle

superme80 said:


> So I tried to get DH on board with going on a cruise for our anniversary. He made a comment that we COULD stop at Disneyland on our way back.  I replied we could just GO to Disneyland for our anniversary. And now I am currently in negotiations with my parents to watch the kids so we can go!!!!!


I hope you get a nice getaway and a break from the kids.

We are not planning to do much for his birthday next week and our anniversary in July (23 years so half my life), but we are leaning towards fall since it would be hard to do Disney on either coast with his fluid restrictions plus keeping to a 2000mg (less is best) sodium in the summer heat.
   Dh is doing okay with the past week highs in the 90s.  He had a good first night back to work and no coffee was needed to keep his energy up.  Thursday---first post hospital visit with the cardio office with hopefully some good hints for a new primary.  He is going to be hearing the plan for his Cardio rehab and more appointments.  I have him on a restriction of no walking the dog on the leash until he is father along in his recovery since she pulls hard sometimes on her lead even though she is barely 35 pound range.  Dh's mom went to the ER the other day for a fast heartbeat and she drove herself even though she has a lot of family and friends within minutes.   I keep on telling her to call 911 or get someone nearby to drive her to help....plus I remind her last week that DH was like her in doing the wrong thing in driving.  We don't know what is wrong this time with her heart, but this is an issue for at least a month.  I'm not sure when we can fly to her yet for a short visit and I don't want her to fly if she is still having issues.


----------



## superme80

NC Belle said:


> I hope you get a nice getaway and a break from the kids.
> 
> We are not planning to do much for his birthday next week and our anniversary in July (23 years so half my life), but we are leaning towards fall since it would be hard to do Disney on either coast with his fluid restrictions plus keeping to a 2000mg (less is best) sodium in the summer heat.
> Dh is doing okay with the past week highs in the 90s.  He had a good first night back to work and no coffee was needed to keep his energy up.  Thursday---first post hospital visit with the cardio office with hopefully some good hints for a new primary.  He is going to be hearing the plan for his Cardio rehab and more appointments.  I have him on a restriction of no walking the dog on the leash until he is father along in his recovery since she pulls hard sometimes on her lead even though she is barely 35 pound range.  Dh's mom went to the ER the other day for a fast heartbeat and she drove herself even though she has a lot of family and friends within minutes.   I keep on telling her to call 911 or get someone nearby to drive her to help....plus I remind her last week that DH was like her in doing the wrong thing in driving.  We don't know what is wrong this time with her heart, but this is an issue for at least a month.  I'm not sure when we can fly to her yet for a short visit and I don't want her to fly if she is still having issues.


Thank you. Negotiations with my parents are going very well.    So glad to hear your DH is doing better. Some people are so stubborn about resting. I hope his mom remembers to let others help. My MIL is is so stubborn sometimes. Love her, but she thinks she can handle everything without help.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Continued healing light being sent for your DH, @NC Belle !

And hoping you can get that wonderful kids-free trip to DL, @superme80 !  That must be your Mother's Day good Karma payback for the Lego Hotel!


----------



## superme80

I did a thing...I BOOKED my trip!


----------



## hertamaniac

Well, looks like no cruise this year to Cuba due to the travel restrictions placed today.  I'm fine with that as it really gnawed at me for several reasons.  Booked a trip to the Eastern Caribbean this fall/winter as I've never been to any of those islands. 

In separate news, a new water park is opening in Orlando this week (Island H20 Live) and is very cost effective (especially for the AP). I am not a water park fan, but for the price I'd consider a visit. It is social media themed and you earn points for the number of times you ride a slide/attraction; apparently you accumulate points for things like ice cream, etc.


----------



## NC Belle

hertamaniac said:


> Well, looks like no cruise this year to Cuba due to the travel restrictions placed today.  I'm fine with that as it really gnawed at me for several reasons.  Booked a trip to the Eastern Caribbean this fall/winter as I've never been to any of those islands.
> 
> In separate news, a new water park is opening in Orlando this week (Island H20 Live) and is very cost effective (especially for the AP). I am not a water park fan, but for the price I'd consider a visit. It is social media themed and you earn points for the number of times you ride a slide/attraction; apparently you accumulate points for things like ice cream, etc.


I was just starting tell dh about this resort area when you posted. It is near a Publix and the back way to AKL/AK.


----------



## hertamaniac

NC Belle said:


> I was just starting tell dh about this resort area when you posted. It is near a Publix and the back way to AKL/AK.



Yep, and they are studying that area to add, you guessed it, a toll booth.  I believe it is adjacent to Margaritaville.


----------



## disneysteve

hertamaniac said:


> Yep, and they are studying that area to add, you guessed it, a toll booth.  I believe it is adjacent to Margaritaville.


A toll booth where? On Sherberth Road? Or exiting 429?


----------



## hertamaniac

disneysteve said:


> A toll booth where? On Sherberth Road? Or exiting 429?



It looks like 192.  https://www.wftv.com/news/local/dip...ark-hosting-discounted-preview-days/955428049

 I take 429, but get off at Flamingos Crossing when going on property so I don't know if there are already booths at 429/192.


----------



## hertamaniac

NC Belle said:


> I was just starting tell dh about this resort area when you posted. It is near a Publix and the back way to AKL/AK.



Actually drove over today to visit the area today.  The water park is very large and is lined with palm trees outside (didn't go in).  There is plenty of parking and you can easily walk from Margaritaville.  The whole area is just now taking root as I did see Ford's Garage (eatery, below)




, an England/UK restaurant and several other smaller dining establishments.  There is also a new dine-grill-movie complex with some beautiful walkways lining the street.  In addition, I did see Gloria Estafan's restaurant on the corner, but it is in the early stages of construction.

We'll be back, but when it's cooler and more of the stores/shops are online.


----------



## disneysteve

hertamaniac said:


> Actually drove over today to visit the area today.  The water park is very large and is lined with palm trees outside (didn't go in).  There is plenty of parking and you can easily walk from Margaritaville.  The whole area is just now taking root as I did see Ford's Garage (eatery), an England/UK restaurant and several other smaller dining establishments.  There is also a new dine-grill-movie complex with some beautiful walkways lining the street.  In addition, I did see Gloria Estafan's restaurant on the corner, but it is in the early stages of construction.
> 
> We'll be back, but when it's cooler and more of the stores/shops are online.


Friends of ours who live down there ate at Ford's recently and said it was quite good. And their pictures looked really nice. We'll probably give it a try when we go in August.

As for the idea of putting tolls on 192 somehow I don't have a clue how they would accomplish that. It is not limited access. It's a highly congested commercial road lined with shops and restaurants and a cross street every block or two. I'd love to see that proposal.


----------



## hertamaniac

disneysteve said:


> Friends of ours who live down there ate at Ford's recently and said it was quite good. And their pictures looked really nice. We'll probably give it a try when we go in August.
> 
> As for the idea of putting tolls on 192 somehow I don't have a clue how they would accomplish that. It is not limited access. It's a highly congested commercial road lined with shops and restaurants and a cross street every block or two. I'd love to see that proposal.



Ford's Garage is also in the river district in Fort Meyers (I think this is the original).  I'm actually eyeing up Rock and Brew right in the area of 192/Margaritaville as well; I hear their food is remarkable and reasonably priced.

Agree that 192 would be quite a challenge, but my root question is how is it that they think adding tolls would lessen congestion? Dispursing the congestion via tolls to spread out the traffic flow is not the solution in my opinion.


----------



## disneysteve

hertamaniac said:


> Ford's Garage is also in the river district in Fort Meyers (I think this is the original).  I'm actually eyeing up Rock and Brew right in the area of 192/Margaritaville as well; I hear their food is remarkable and reasonably priced.
> 
> Agree that 192 would be quite a challenge, but my root question is how is it that they think adding tolls would lessen congestion? Dispursing the congestion via tolls to spread out the traffic flow is not the solution in my opinion.


We saw Rock and Brew last trip. We were afraid it would be too loud in there but folks have told us it actually isn't that bad.

As for 192, the article said toll lanes. I guess they could somehow make inner lanes "express lanes" with a toll and keep the outer lane for local traffic but seems to me that would make things even worse.

One big problem along there is that most people are tourists and don't know where the heck they're going. Another problem is that there really isn't any alternative. It's not like there are a bunch of roads that run parallel that you can drive on instead.


----------



## superme80

My boys are in a play for theater camp. They are doing Lion King. I was so hopeful my oldest was going to audition for a big part. He is so talented. Sadly he didn't want a big part. So he is a Hyena with his brothers. They are so excited. I am so proud of them. They have a lot of lines and they know ALL of them!!!! My youngest has learned all of "Just Can't Wait to be King".


----------



## SorcererHeidi

OMG - Ready to explode with happiness and excitement!  Just found out Keala Settle, who sings "This is Me" in The Greatest Showman - the song that makes me bawl and grin at the same time - is making a special guest appearance with Hugh Jackman when he comes to Madison Square Garden on 6/;28, so I'M GOING TO SEE HER PERFORM IT LIVE!!!!   

I'm treating myself to his show to celebrate my 10 year mark of not smoking or drinking.  SO EXCITED!!!!


----------



## NC Belle

We had a surprise this weekend.  Our oldest nephew was in the area for a wedding (his girlfriend was in the wedding party).  He took us out for lunch/Uber/Lyft so we could enjoy an adult beverage.  He picked up the check and said Happy Birthday to dh.  We were going to treat our nephew, but it may have to wait until we go north.  We did not get to meet his girlfriend yet since she needed the extra rest before their drive home (he can't drive...legally blind) plus she had a great time at the reception.  

I teased nephew by saying that he might just got enough points for Nephew of the Year.  Now...the other nephews over 21 have to top for the "award"...never know aunt/uncle will have spare room on a future trip.


----------



## NC Belle

SorcererHeidi said:


> OMG - Ready to explode with happiness and excitement!  Just found out Keala Settle, who sings "This is Me" in The Greatest Showman - the song that makes me bawl and grin at the same time - is making a special guest appearance with Hugh Jackman when he comes to Madison Square Garden on 6/;28, so I'M GOING TO SEE HER PERFORM IT LIVE!!!!
> 
> I'm treating myself to his show to celebrate my 10 year mark of not smoking or drinking.  SO EXCITED!!!!



I meant to congratulate you on the 10 year mark earlier....and I hope that you have a great time at the show.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

NC Belle said:


> I meant to congratulate you on the 10 year mark earlier....and I hope that you have a great time at the show.


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

It is with sadness that I think of the tragedy of Pulse 3 years ago today, when my heart stood still with fear, wondering if all members of the podcast, their friends, families, and loved ones were okay.  Even though physically unharmed, there were some deep, ugly, painful marks carved into everyone's psyches that day.  However - I am also grateful, as both 9/11, and 6/12, have changed the way I try and relate to those around me forever.  I heard the call of destiny shaking me into awareness of something greater than myself.  Both were milestones in my existence as a human on this earth, in this time.

Since that day (as since 9/11/01), I have tried to honor the 49 precious souls lost, and 53 innocent people injured by reaching out to those around me, 1 person at a time, and letting them know I "see" them, and they are important to me, and the world.  I have become even more of a hugger (in words, and in actions) and try to go out of my way to see myself as an ever expanding force to care for others, not a way to funnel and concentrate their energies onto myself.  I cannot, regrettably, change the world.  But I can try, with all my conviction, try and make my little corner of it, and those I encounter in it, a tiny bit more caring and brighter, if just for a moment.  And to never care how this looks or feels to anyone else - this is me.


----------



## hertamaniac

SorcererHeidi said:


> It is with sadness that I think of the tragedy of Pulse 3 years ago today, when my heart stood still with fear, wondering if all members of the podcast, their friends, families, and loved ones were okay.  Even though physically unharmed, there were some deep, ugly, painful marks carved into everyone's psyches that day.  However - I am also grateful, as both 9/11, and 6/12, have changed the way I try and relate to those around me forever.  I heard the call of destiny shaking me into awareness of something greater than myself.  Both were milestones in my existence as a human on this earth, in this time.
> 
> Since that day (as since 9/11/01), I have tried to honor the 49 precious souls lost, and 53 innocent people injured by reaching out to those around me, 1 person at a time, and letting them know I "see" them, and they are important to me, and the world.  I have become even more of a hugger (in words, and in actions) and try to go out of my way to see myself as an ever expanding force to care for others, not a way to funnel and concentrate their energies onto myself.  I cannot, regrettably, change the world.  But I can try, with all my conviction, try and make my little corner of it, and those I encounter in it, a tiny bit more caring and brighter, if just for a moment.  And to never care how this looks or feels to anyone else - this is me.



Well stated.  The local news has been showing the interim memorial and ceremony that was held there last night.  I recall the DU podcast after that tragedy and how much emotion was on the table.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

hertamaniac said:


> Well stated.  The local news has been showing the interim memorial and ceremony that was held there last night. * I recall the DU podcast after that tragedy and how much emotion was on the table.*


I have tried watching it again, several times, and can never make it past the whole thing.  Such raw pain.  Kills me every time.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

My heart may explode in joy this weekend as I get to see one of my best friend's walk down the aisle and I get to stand beside her on Saturday as she says "I do" to the love of her life!!  I never have seen her so happy, but I am sooo incredibly happy for her and I know there will be tears flowing (tissues will be stashed to use).

In other news, my summer got even more busy as I get to go to Portland, ME for 3 days for work in July (smack dab in the middle of my cruise and the DIS 20th Anniversary party).  Luckily it is all paid for by the company hosting the event...I of course have to pay for it up front and then get reimbursed (the joys of working for the government), but my boss and I are going to this conference so it should be fun...We get along very well.  She has never been to Portland and I have only been there in March for hockey games.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

1Grumpy9 said:


> My heart may explode in joy this weekend as I get to see one of my best friend's walk down the aisle and I get to stand beside her on Saturday as she says "I do" to the love of her life!!  I never have seen her so happy, but I am sooo incredibly happy for her and I know there will be tears flowing (tissues will be stashed to use).
> 
> In other news, my summer got even more busy as I get to go to Portland, ME for 3 days for work in July (smack dab in the middle of my cruise and the DIS 20th Anniversary party).  Luckily it is all paid for by the company hosting the event...I of course have to pay for it up front and then get reimbursed (the joys of working for the government), but my boss and I are going to this conference so it should be fun...We get along very well.  She has never been to Portland and I have only been there in March for hockey games.


Awesome!  Congrats and a long, happy, and healthy marriage to your friend.

I am definitely curious to see Portland.  Have been to Bah Harbuh and loved it.  Was supposed to be seeing Portland THIS September, but due to upcoming shoulder replacement surgery, it won't be until NEXT September.  I hope it'll still be there!    Have a wonderful time, when yo do go.


----------



## chilly2336

Not sure this belongs here but I have had trouble all day getting to disunplugged.com website.  Anyone else having problems?  This is what I am getting....

*This site can’t be reached*
*www.disunplugged.com* refused to connect.



Search Google for dis unplugged
ERR_CONNECTION_REFUSED


----------



## SorcererHeidi

chilly2336 said:


> Not sure this belongs here but I have had trouble all day getting to disunplugged.com website.  Anyone else having problems?  This is what I am getting....
> 
> *This site can’t be reached*
> *www.disunplugged.com* refused to connect.
> 
> 
> 
> Search Google for dis unplugged
> ERR_CONNECTION_REFUSED


@chilly2336 - I don't normally try to go there, but just did, with no issues.  Maybe try putting this on the Tech Support Forum here   https://www.disboards.com/forums/technical-support.43/
I'd do it for you, but just in case they reach out with any questions, I figured better if you do it yourself.  Good luck!


----------



## 1Grumpy9

SorcererHeidi said:


> Awesome!  Congrats and a long, happy, and healthy marriage to your friend.
> 
> I am definitely curious to see Portland.  Have been to Bah Harbuh and loved it.  Was supposed to be seeing Portland THIS September, but due to upcoming shoulder replacement surgery, it won't be until NEXT September.  I hope it'll still be there!    Have a wonderful time, when yo do go.



The last time I was in Portland was in March and it was a rainy, cold, icy day.  It will be nice to go up there and not have to wear lots of layers.  I am not sure how much time we will have as it is only 3 days for work and I don't know the schedule for the conference.  My boss and I are waiting for our travel coordinator to book our flights.


----------



## superme80

UGH! My kids did Lion King in theater camp. It was adorable. Now my kids are OBSESSED with Lion King.  This includes constantly quoting the movie, throwing each other off the couch Scar and Mufasa style, making Timon and Pumba cutouts, and now the worst. They want to see the LIVE ACTION version!!!!    I already am willing to suffer through Toy Story 4, NO MORE! I'm trying to convince my husband he wants to take them with his mom and step dad!!!!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> UGH! My kids did Lion King in theater camp. It was adorable. Now my kids are OBSESSED with Lion King.  This includes constantly quoting the movie, throwing each other off the couch Scar and Mufasa style, making Timon and Pumba cutouts, and now the worst. They want to see the LIVE ACTION version!!!!    I already am willing to suffer through Toy Story 4, NO MORE! I'm trying to convince my husband he wants to take them with his mom and step dad!!!!


If I lived closer (and drove and all - LOL) I'd offer to take 'em - to BOTH Toy Story 4 AND Lion King!  I am definitely excited to see BOTH!!


----------



## superme80

SorcererHeidi said:


> If I lived closer (and drove and all - LOL) I'd offer to take 'em - to BOTH Toy Story 4 AND Lion King!  I am definitely excited to see BOTH!!


Awe thanks! I think I can get out of Lion King. I hated Toy Story 3 so much, so I am not looking forward to the 4th one. I saw it when pregnant, and all my emotions are in super overdrive. So it I love something, I LOVED it. If I disliked it, I hated it with the passion of 1000  suns! I'm sure it isn't too bad, but my opinions are tainted.


----------



## PlutoFan10

SorcererHeidi said:


> OMG - Ready to explode with happiness and excitement!  Just found out Keala Settle, who sings "This is Me" in The Greatest Showman - the song that makes me bawl and grin at the same time - is making a special guest appearance with Hugh Jackman when he comes to Madison Square Garden on 6/;28, so I'M GOING TO SEE HER PERFORM IT LIVE!!!!
> 
> I'm treating myself to his show to celebrate my 10 year mark of not smoking or drinking.  SO EXCITED!!!!


I hope she hangs around and joins him in Philly on 6/30 when I will see this show!!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

@ImTooExcitedToSleep - Happy and healthy birthday, Mr. Tom Bell!  Hope your day and year are filled with all kinds of magic, and plenty of Disney, of course!!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

PlutoFan10 said:


> I hope she hangs around and joins him in Philly on 6/30 when I will see this show!!


Unfortunately. she is not listed to be there that night on the web site (hughjackmantheshow), but who knows?  And I'm sure he'll be AMAZING with his other performers!  Enjoy!!


----------



## superme80

Happy Birthday Tom Bell!!!!


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

SorcererHeidi said:


> @ImTooExcitedToSleep - Happy and healthy birthday, Mr. Tom Bell!  Hope your day and year are filled with all kinds of magic, and plenty of Disney, of course!!


Thank you!!


----------



## NC Belle

_*Happy Birthday Tom Bell!
*_


----------



## superme80

Middle son had a headache, so I stayed home while the rest went to Toy Story 4...oh darn!   Middle son is feeling much better,so thankfully he isn't getting sick


----------



## superme80

Well dang it! My husband liked it and so did the other kids...sooo guess who is having a mommy/son date on Sunday?????


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> Well dang it! My husband liked it and so did the other kids...sooo guess who is having a mommy/son date on Sunday?????


Sorry, but have to  WITH you.......WITH you!  

Still haven't gotten to see it myself.  Hope you enjoy it more than you think you will!


----------



## NC Belle

superme80 said:


> Well dang it! My husband liked it and so did the other kids...sooo guess who is having a mommy/son date on Sunday?????


I remember when my sis and mom had a girl scout camp event, my dad and I had fun buying mom her mother's day/birthday gift plus somehow I got a Polaroid camera..my first personal camera.


----------



## NC Belle

@ImTooExcitedToSleep .... speed recovery to your wife.  My sister had carpal tunnel surgery and it was tricky for her to adapt for recovery (she was in college at the time for her music performance undergrad degree). 

I  have to finish watching the DL show still.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

NC Belle said:


> @ImTooExcitedToSleep .... speed recovery to your wife.  My sister had carpal tunnel surgery and it was tricky for her to adapt for recovery (she was in college at the time for her music performance undergrad degree).
> 
> I  have to finish watching the DL show still.


Good luck to Mrs. Bell, (Kristi?) Tom!!


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

NC Belle said:


> @ImTooExcitedToSleep .... speed recovery to your wife.  My sister had carpal tunnel surgery and it was tricky for her to adapt for recovery (she was in college at the time for her music performance undergrad degree).
> 
> I  have to finish watching the DL show still.





SorcererHeidi said:


> Good luck to Mrs. Bell, (Kristi?) Tom!!



Thanks!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

It's Hugh Jackman (and Keala Settle) day - SOOOOOO  excited!!!  Headed out to do some stuff before heading to Madison Square Garden for tonight's Greatest Show(man).


----------



## hertamaniac

SorcererHeidi said:


> It's Hugh Jackman (and Keala Settle) day - SOOOOOO  excited!!!  Headed out to do some stuff before heading to Madison Square Garden for tonight's Greatest Show(man).



Enjoy!  Not sure if you can or are able to take pics, but will be interested to hear <pun intended> how it went.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

OK - Going to TRY and form intelligent thoughts and use my words to describe last night's Hugh Jackman show, and not to make it too incredibly long.  But last night's show was FANTASTIC!!!!!

First of all, he was on the stage himself, and performing almost the entire almost 3 hours of the show, with only 1 20-minute intermission.  And HIGH ENERGY dancing, including tap dancing.  He also played the piano, and the drums a little bit.  He thanked SO many people in his entourage - singers, dancers, orchestra/his musician members (the guy who was Animal in the Muppets is his drummer!!), Broadway singers./songwriters (it's NYC, so makes sense a lot of them were there), he even had the songwriters for Greatest Showman, La La Land, and Dear Evan Hansen on stage, and thanked them.

Trying to remember ALL of the selections he did is so hard, and some I don't know what show/movie they came from, but calling what comes to mind quickly he did a LARGE portion of the Greatest Showman soundtrack, a  song from Dear Even Hansen, stuff from Carousel, stuff from a Boy from Oz, other Peter Allen stuff, Les Mis and" GASTON" from Beauty & the Beast!!!!!  It was also all beautifully woven together with video, lighting effects, and had an actual, well told storyline about his life, so was so PERSONAL.

I had made a "show buddy" (we ended up trading seats to sit together, and chatted all night) from Melbourne outside, before the show, and we were talking about "all things Jackman", including his wife, how long they've been married, etc.   I ended up getting applause from a packed elevator of disabled people - suffice it to say those of us with mobility issues were NOT treated kindly, and were physically jostled, just short of being pushed, and crowded around, over, and through  with our various mobility devices, by others getting on  the SLOOOOOOOW elevator, which was for suites and disabled - the nasty ones were definitely the SUITES guests, and it showed in their entitled behavior, leaving us poor mobility issues folks behind.  One group, in particular, had a loud, obnoxious, entitled (trying to use NON curse words here!!!) "leader" who actually asked me to get OUT OF THE ELEVATOR, so the rest of his party of 6 could get into an already-PACKED elevator - and I had my Rollator!!!!!  He also gave 3 of his party permission  to stand so close behind me between me and the elevator doors that 1 of them  pushed me, and I actually fell forward, slumped OVER my Rollator, to avoid falling over completely.  Well - let's just say the Joisey in me came out, and I put a stop to all of this, and he and his entire  party GOT OUT, AND TOOK THE NEXT ELEVATOR!!!!!!  Like I said - the rest of the packed elevator all clapped, and I bowed.  LOL

So.....other than that - everybody that worked at Madison Square Garden gave wonderful treatment to disabled - helping me find my way, asking courteously if I needed help, folding./storing my Rollator, making sure I was comfortable, etc.  Just awesome service, and I made sure and email MSG this morning, talked to a manager before I left, and Tweeted my thanks again this morning.

So - back to she show - Keala Settle SLAYED her perfiornmance of "This is Me", and looking STUNNING in a gorgeous, sparkly outfit.  I appreciated this, since that's my favorite song (yes, I bawled - with a HUGE smile on my face!!!!), and I'm a big girl too, so seeing her look so fantastic was wonderful.

Hope this hasn't been too long and boring - suffice it to say I could go on for HOURS, and i thoroughly enjoyed myself - even more than I ever thought I would.  @PlutoFan10 - I think you are going to LOVE the show in Philly tomorrow - please let me know if you get a chance, and think of me!!!

Thank you all for indulging me in sharing this experience.  I will not soon forget it!


----------



## hertamaniac

SorcererHeidi said:


> OK - Going to TRY and form intelligent thoughts and use my words to describe last night's Hugh Jackman show, and not to make it too incredibly long.  But last night's show was FANTASTIC!!!!!
> 
> First of all, he was on the stage himself, and performing almost the entire almost 3 hours of the show, with only 1 20-minute intermission.  And HIGH ENERGY dancing, including tap dancing.  He also played the piano, and the drums a little bit.  He thanked SO many people in his entourage - singers, dancers, orchestra/his musician members (the guy who was Animal in the Muppets is his drummer!!), Broadway singers./songwriters (it's NYC, so makes sense a lot of them were there), he even had the songwriters for Greatest Showman, La La Land, and Dear Evan Hansen on stage, and thanked them.
> 
> Trying to remember ALL of the selections he did is so hard, and some I don't know what show/movie they came from, but calling what comes to mind quickly he did a LARGE portion of the Greatest Showman soundtrack, a  song from Dear Even Hansen, stuff from Carousel, stuff from a Boy from Oz, other Peter Allen stuff, Les Mis and" GASTON" from Beauty & the Beast!!!!!  It was also all beautifully woven together with video, lighting effects, and had an actual, well told storyline about his life, so was so PERSONAL.
> 
> I had made a "show buddy" (we ended up trading seats to sit together, and chatted all night) from Melbourne outside, before the show, and we were talking about "all things Jackman", including his wife, how long they've been married, etc.   I ended up getting applause from a packed elevator of disabled people - suffice it to say those of us with mobility issues were NOT treated kindly, and were physically jostled, just short of being pushed, and crowded around, over, and through  with our various mobility devices, by others getting on  the SLOOOOOOOW elevator, which was for suites and disabled - the nasty ones were definitely the SUITES guests, and it showed in their entitled behavior, leaving us poor mobility issues folks behind.  One group, in particular, had a loud, obnoxious, entitled (trying to use NON curse words here!!!) "leader" who actually asked me to get OUT OF THE ELEVATOR, so the rest of his party of 6 could get into an already-PACKED elevator - and I had my Rollator!!!!!  He also gave 3 of his party to stand so close behind me between me and the elevator doors that she pushed me, and I actually fell forward, slumped OVER my Rollator, to avoid falling over completely.  Well - let's just say the Joisey in me came out, i put a stop to all of this, and he and his entire  party GOT OUT, AND TOOK THE NEXT ELEVATOR!!!!!!  Like I said - the rest of the packed elevator all clapped, and I bowed.  LOL
> 
> So.....other than that - everybody that worked at Madison Square Garden gave wonderful treatment to disabled - helping me find my way, asking courteously if I needed help, folding./storing my Rollator, making sure I was comfortable, etc.  Just awesome service, and I made sure and email MSG this morning, talked to a manager before I left, and Tweeted my thanks again this morning.
> 
> So - back to she show - Keala Settle SLAYED her perfiornmance of "This is Me", and looking STUNNING in a gorgeous, sparkly outfit.  I appreciated this, since that's my favorite song (yes, I bawled - with a HUGE smile on my face!!!!), and I'm a big girl too, so seeing her look so fantastic was wonderful.
> 
> Hope this hasn't been too long and boring - suffice it to say I could go on for HOURS, and i thoroughly enjoyed myself - even more than I ever thought I would.  @PlutoFan10 - I think you are going to LOVE the show in Philly tomorrow - please let me know if you get a chance, and think of me!!!
> 
> Thank you all for indulging me in sharing this experience.  I will not soon forget it!



Glad you made lemonade out of those lemons.  It sounds like the show was spectacular and the experience was more than delightful.

Regarding the situation in the elevator, I'm not 100% sure how I would have handled it.  But, apparently you deserved the applause because of others are under the impression they are elites.  This really torques me and I feel that if I was in that situation (either alone or with a friend/partner), it would have been highly confrontational.  But, I also know I wouldn't want to jeopardize the experience by showcasing my displeasure before the the show. Now afterwards it would have been a different story altogether. I can only imagine if someone asked me to get out of the elevator, I probably would have responded with something like "only if you get back in after the elevator shaft is empty". 

Now I have to see if there are any YouTube videos from last night's performance to draw a visual/audio.

Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

hertamaniac said:


> Glad you made lemonade out of those lemons.  It sounds like the show was spectacular and the experience was more than delightful.
> 
> Regarding the situation in the elevator, I'm not 100% sure how I would have handled it.  But, apparently you deserved the applause because of others are under the impression they are elites.  This really torques me and I feel that if I was in that situation (either alone or with a friend/partner), it would have been highly confrontational.  But, I also know I wouldn't want to jeopardize the experience by showcasing my displeasure before the the show. Now afterwards it would have been a different story altogether. I can only imagine if someone asked me to get out of the elevator, I probably would have responded with something like "only if you get back in after the elevator shaft is empty".
> 
> Now I have to see if there are any YouTube videos from last night's performance to draw a visual/audio.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!!!!


Oh yeah - just looked - there are PLENTY!   If anybody watches any, let me know what you think.


----------



## hertamaniac

SorcererHeidi said:


> Oh yeah - just looked - there are PLENTY!   If anybody watches any, let me know what you think.



Watched a couple of vids.....you're right.....high energy!  "This is Me" from Keala Settle was really entertaining and engaging.  She seemed to have the audience captivated.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Happy Canada Day to my friend @samsteele , and all other Canadian posters here!  Wish I could take you all to Le Cellier to celebrate!


----------



## samsteele

SorcererHeidi said:


> Happy Canada Day to my friend @samsteele , and all other Canadian posters here!  Wish I could take you all to Le Cellier to celebrate!


Thanks @SorcererHeidi! Nice sunny day in Ontario so looking forward to bbq and rays on the deck later this afternoon . Happy Canada Day!


----------



## superme80

SorcererHeidi: So glad you enjoyed the concert. Sounds like a blast.
Toy Story 4 did not happen this weekend. My son was being a brat, so we will try again later this week.  Spent Saturday with my in laws. A lot of fun, but I got a few mosquito bites. I am allergic, so my face looked like a horn was coming in.   Thankfully it is much better. Unfortunately a year or so late, my kids have discovered "Baby Shark". I hated that song when it first became popular, and now I hate it even more!!!!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Thanx, @superme80 - Still thinking about the marvelous show (and drooling over Hugh!)  

I can tell you that as a young kid, and during the last few years (a REALLY REALLY big kid now!  LOL), I get HUGE whelps when getting bitten by mosquitoes, but not during my teens/middle ages, so maybe I re-developed an allergy to the bites?

Don't know how I feel about Baby Shark, which I only recently heard (I know, I'm delayed!! LOL).  I have a love/hate with.  For me - it's a LOT like Small World.


----------



## superme80

SorcererHeidi said:


> Thanx, @superme80 - Still thinking about the marvelous show (and drooling over Hugh!)
> 
> I can tell you that as a young kid, and during the last few years (a REALLY REALLY big kid now!  LOL), I get HUGE whelps when getting bitten by mosquitoes, but not during my teens/middle ages, so maybe I re-developed an allergy to the bites?
> 
> Don't know how I feel about Baby Shark, which I only recently heard (I know, I'm delayed!! LOL).  I have a love/hate with.  For me - it's a LOT like Small World.


Small World I actually like. Great song, great to sing, and one of my favorite rides. Baby Shark is the devil's music!!!!! My face used to get insanely puffy when I was a kid from all the bites. Thankfully I only seem to get a few a year now.


----------



## NC Belle

superme80 said:


> SorcererHeidi: So glad you enjoyed the concert. Sounds like a blast.
> Toy Story 4 did not happen this weekend. My son was being a brat, so we will try again later this week.  Spent Saturday with my in laws. A lot of fun, but I got a few mosquito bites. I am allergic, so my face looked like a horn was coming in.   Thankfully it is much better. Unfortunately a year or so late, my kids have discovered "Baby Shark". I hated that song when it first became popular, and now I hate it even more!!!!


Have you tried an OTC antihistamine to help reduce swelling?  I take an allergy medicine to help when I get bitten by fire ants and when I have bell pepper (for the itchiness).

I think I may have heard Baby Shark...not sure... downstairs little kids like Paw Patrol.


----------



## NC Belle

superme80 said:


> Small World I actually like. Great song, great to sing, and one of my favorite rides. Baby Shark is the devil's music!!!!! My face used to get insanely puffy when I was a kid from all the bites. Thankfully I only seem to get a few a year now.


 You might need prescription strength cream or other medicine.  Dh had to get prescription strength for the past couple years for poison ivy.


----------



## superme80

NC Belle said:


> Have you tried an OTC antihistamine to help reduce swelling?  I take an allergy medicine to help when I get bitten by fire ants and when I have bell pepper (for the itchiness).
> 
> I think I may have heard Baby Shark...not sure... downstairs little kids like Paw Patrol.


I took Benadryl before I went to bed that night. It knocks me out, so I try not to take it during the day. Thankfully by last night the swelling had gone down a lot. Now if is just a tiny bump on my forehead. They never swell for more than a couple of days. They are more annoying than anything. And an excuse for DH to pick on me...  My poor middle son inherited the allergy. He had a bite by his eye and it swelled up so bad I thought it was pink eye!!!! Thankfully I saw the bite and the swelling went down a couple of days later.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> I took Benadryl before I went to bed that night. It knocks me out, so I try not to take it during the day. Thankfully by last night the swelling had gone down a lot. Now if is just a tiny bump on my forehead. They never swell for more than a couple of days. They are more annoying than anything. And an excuse for DH to pick on me...  My poor middle son inherited the allergy. He had a bite by his eye and it swelled up so bad I thought it was pink eye!!!! Thankfully I saw the bite and the swelling went down a couple of days later.


Glad you're feeling a bit better.  I know last summer I resorted to getting a roll on Cortisone 10 stick thingie - easier to apply and spread over a larger area, and don't have to worry about excess/white cream.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

Hey all!!!  I am finally back from my whirlwind 2 1/2 weeks of wedding and cruise!!  The wedding of my DBFF was awesome and she looked amazing...Then we all got on the Anthem of the Seas and had a wonderful 9 day cruise to the Eastern Caribbean.  We it a little bit of rough seas the first day an a half, but other than that...the weather was gorgeous (and HOT).  The water was awesome in Bermuda.  The only thing I can say is that I wasn't too thrilled about RC's portion of Haiti (Labadee).  The part we were on, the sand was very rough and there were big rocks in the water that you had to watch where you walked.  

Now it is finalizing things for my work trip the end of this month and then it is on to WDW the beginning of August for the Pandora Party!!!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Sounds like a wonderful time, @1Grumpy9, thanx for letting us know.  I  I was supposed to be on the Anthem to NE/Canada a few months from now, but had to postpone due to upcoming surgery.  Now I'm on the Adventure NEXT year.  Still have something GREAT to look forward to!!

I hope your friend has a long, happy, healthy married life!!


----------



## samsteele

Happy early 4th of July to all our American friends on the DIS from Canada! ☀ 

Have a safe and relaxing holiday. Hope your holiday is more like this:



And less like this:



Have a good one!


----------



## superme80

SOOOOO bitter. Took my middle son to see Toy Story 4 this morning, and dang it I liked it!  Much better than Toy Story 3.


----------



## superme80

SIL got married on Saturday. FYI Goats do NOT make good ring bearers.   Wish I was faster with my phone to take a video. It was hysterical. Finished Season 3 of Stranger Things.  So much to say.  We are getting a gate put in. Cannot wait to play fetch with my dog again. She has a terrible habit of running for the road, so we have kept her on a leash only the past 2 years.


----------



## NC Belle

superme80 said:


> SIL got married on Saturday. FYI Goats do NOT make good ring bearers.   Wish I was faster with my phone to take a video. It was hysterical. Finished Season 3 of Stranger Things.  So much to say.  We are getting a gate put in. Cannot wait to play fetch with my dog again. She has a terrible habit of running for the road, so we have kept her on a leash only the past 2 years.



Goats---must be a good story behind that one.   7/6 is a good date for weddings....at it least was my pick 23 years ago.

We keep Oreo on leash 99% of the time...even in the dog park.  I let off last week in the early morning and she had to have a bath afterwards.  She can wriggles out of her harness and buckle collar if she pulls back fast and do some ear magic---her last attempts have been stopped by her new leather collar---she disliked it for the first weeks of use.


----------



## superme80

NC Belle said:


> Goats---must be a good story behind that one.   7/6 is a good date for weddings....at it least was my pick 23 years ago.
> 
> We keep Oreo on leash 99% of the time...even in the dog park.  I let off last week in the early morning and she had to have a bath afterwards.  She can wriggles out of her harness and buckle collar if she pulls back fast and do some ear magic---her last attempts have been stopped by her new leather collar---she disliked it for the first weeks of use.


My SIL raises goats to sell to 4H kids. These were some of her favorites.  Cute to look at, but not well behaved on a leash.


----------



## sweetpeama

superme80 said:


> SIL got married on Saturday. FYI Goats do NOT make good ring bearers.   Wish I was faster with my phone to take a video. It was hysterical. Finished Season 3 of Stranger Things.  So much to say.  We are getting a gate put in. Cannot wait to play fetch with my dog again. She has a terrible habit of running for the road, so we have kept her on a leash only the past 2 years.



Do at least tell the story of what happened and if you happen to find a video from someone else and they will let you share well darn it do so


----------



## superme80

sweetpeama said:


> Do at least tell the story of what happened and if you happen to find a video from someone else and they will let you share well darn it do so


So we get to the wedding and the goats have collars around their necks and one has a bag with the rings. Everyone is super happy. It is a small backyard wedding, so no fear of the goats actually going anywhere, SIL lives in the middle of nowhere.  Well my nephew and SIL's friend tried to round up these 2 goats. You would think they were heading to their doom. The drama of them running around, crying, and acting like we were going to hurt them. My nephew FINALLY gets a leash on the goat, and he "conveniently" gets it cinched kind of tight and cries as if he is dying.  The goat's sibling sees this and makes a run for it on the OTHER side of the yard. So the friend and someone else is trying to chase the other goat. After a few minutes we realized it wasn't worth it and took off the leash, collars, and the ring. Then BAM goats are back to perfect little angels and are teasing the dog. It didn't take long, but it was so funny. SIL raises goats to sell to 4H kids, so this was perfect.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> So we get to the wedding and the goats have collars around their necks and one has a bag with the rings. Everyone is super happy. It is a small backyard wedding, so no fear of the goats actually going anywhere, SIL lives in the middle of nowhere.  Well my nephew and SIL's friend tried to round up these 2 goats. You would think they were heading to their doom. The drama of them running around, crying, and acting like we were going to hurt them. My nephew FINALLY gets a leash on the goat, and he "conveniently" gets it cinched kind of tight and cries as if he is dying.  The goat's sibling sees this and makes a run for it on the OTHER side of the yard. So the friend and someone else is trying to chase the other goat. After a few minutes we realized it wasn't worth it and took off the leash, collars, and the ring. Then BAM goats are back to perfect little angels and are teasing the dog. It didn't take long, but it was so funny. SIL raises goats to sell to 4H kids, so this was perfect.


Very cute story, thanx for sharing!  And a long, happy, healthy married life to the newly married couple!


----------



## superme80

Barnes and Noble had a free  Golden Snitch Lego set at their stores yesterday if you signed up online. We went to pick up our sets and I bought Mad Libs for my kids. I forgot how fun those are. So glad I have kids who are old enough to read and do silly things like this.  On a frustrating note I made breakfast tacos this morning. My youngest wouldn't eat it because he doesn't like bacon. WHAT??!!!!    How can you hate bacon??!!! So I had to eat it. I had 3 tacos this morning and I am sooo full. Time to go look at Dinning Reports and try to plan my anniversary trip!!! Have  good weekend everyone!!!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> Barnes and Noble had a free  Golden Snitch Lego set at their stores yesterday if you signed up online. We went to pick up our sets and I bought Mad Libs for my kids. I forgot how fun those are. So glad I have kids who are old enough to read and do silly things like this.  On a frustrating note I made breakfast tacos this morning. My youngest wouldn't eat it because he doesn't like bacon. WHAT??!!!!    How can you hate bacon??!!! So I had to eat it. I had 3 tacos this morning and I am sooo full. Time to go look at Dinning Reports and try to plan my anniversary trip!!! Have  good weekend everyone!!!


I used to LOVE Mad Libs!  Especially on long car trips!!


----------



## hertamaniac

Wanted to share our experiences this past weekend and why I love Disney even more given my consistent griping on prices vs. service vs. value.

My mom recently celebrated her 78th birthday (if I got it wrong I should be disowned!). I decided to book a staycation to FW and got a cabin for a couple of days. Of course, this being our 2nd visit to FW, the golf cart rental is mandatory. The freedom that the golf cart gave us was well worth the price. I couldn't help but make our cart unique for our IndyCar affection (reference pics). 

I had a fully typed-up itinerary, but learned over the past several years that my mom can change her food tastes on a dime. So, even though I secured a PRIME California Grill dining time around the fireworks, I knew full well I would be willing to sacrifice the $10/pp for the flexibility to give my mother zero pressure on a restricted time frame; this served us well.

So, I gave her a wide open menu (not just in eateries, but in resorts and in schedule). It could NOT have worked out better. I am a stickler for schedule adherence, but slowly learned that sacrificing your own traits to give joy to others (especially the ones you love) is where you'll earn wisdom gold.

We relaxed, enjoyed the golf cart ride visiting folks at their campsite/RV-sites and still admired the best appetizer ever at The Wave's lounge (bacon and egg).  My mom was so much in awe by the flavor of this appetizer that I had no problem NOT telling her about Grand Floridian Cafe' or the California Grill.  But, I had a plan B ready to go.

So we walked over to MK and took a bus to Gran Destino.  Curiously, while I was somewhat critical of the newest resort, she stated she really liked the vibe and could stay there.  I definitely could see the relaxation of this resort and admired the team's art/architecture.   However, it would not be among my top 2 resorts at WDW in moderates.

The next day, I took her to Celebration to look at properties (sticker shock!) and Margaritaville to gauge any interest (which there was none, as expected).  Lunch was at Rock and Brews and it was an excellent value.  Anyplace that honors our veterans at the entrance gets HUGE points from me and this is the first I have seen of this kind.

So here are a couple of pics for those that are curious.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Wow, @hertamaniac - sounds like a fantastic trip, slanted towards just spending quality time with somebody you love, which is the MOST important thing!  And it sounds like your Mom had a great time - she does NOT look 78 years old in that pic at all!!  I also enjoyed riding around in a golf cart when I used to visit friends who always stayed at FW - especially during Halloween or Christmas time frames, but anytime!  I also like to make schedules, and also tried to be more flexible if I had others along, and I think I did pretty well, like it sounds you did.  Thanx for sharing your adventures with us!!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

@pjweaver - Haven't seen you in a LONG time, not even sure if you're still around.  But - you are not forgotten -  from me!


----------



## superme80

Jeremy Renner, Hawkeye from the Avengers, released a few songs. I realized that this is the first modern music I have really liked in about 5 years.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Very    to @WebmasterJackie!!!  I hope it's happy, healthy, love, and laughter filled.  Kind of like you are!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Just a passing comment.  I got notification this morning from Lyft that due to the impending heatwave in my area, they are providing 2 free rides to cooling centers in several cities in my area, one of which is mine, as we are the County seat.  I think that's extremely awesome!  Hopefully - unless my power goes out - I won't need it, but wanted to put some positive energy and thankfulness  into the Universe for them.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

@superme80  - Sitting here, thinking of you, and our recent mosquito bite conversation.,  Got bitten by one about 4-5 days ago - it will swell WAY up, itch like HECK, then go away, so I think it's gone, or at lest getting better  Then the cycle will repeat, like it just did.  I hope the little sucker drank so much of my blood he (or I think maybe only the females bite, not sure, too hot for me to Google right now - LOL) exploded in a fit of gluttony.


----------



## superme80

SorcererHeidi said:


> @superme80  - Sitting here, thinking of you, and our recent mosquito bite conversation.,  Got bitten by one about 4-5 days ago - it will swell WAY up, itch like HECK, then go away, so I think it's gone, or at lest getting better  Then the cycle will repeat, like it just did.  I hope the little sucker drank so much of my blood he (or I think maybe only the females bite, not sure, too hot for me to Google right now - LOL) exploded in a fit of gluttony.


Awe I'm sorry. Mosquitoes suck!!! Literally!!! LOL I've killed them mid suck and have had the joys of watching my blood squirt out. So gross!!! I hope it feels better soon!!!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> Awe I'm sorry. Mosquitoes suck!!! Literally!!! LOL I've killed them mid suck and have had the joys of watching my blood squirt out. So gross!!! I hope it feels better soon!!!


Thanx, my friend.  Actually - Cortisone 10 is my friend right now.     But here on the BOARDS, it's YOU!


----------



## NC Belle

We are lucky that we did not get mosquito bites too much this year despite seeing saucer size ones and smaller (lot of spider webs under windows and stairway.  I did scream tonight after seeing an over 4 inch water bug in the bathroom--time to get the exterminator scheduled (our part is like $2 a month in the breakdown apartment stuff).

I am having a headache all last night into today from the downstairs apartment--loud tv/walking/screaming 2 and 4 year old before midnight plus their folks arguingat 3:45 am till 430 am...could hear words more than usual.  It as bad enough that hearing them doing fireworks near the building...I open the patio door and said in a loud voice--Whoever is doing the fireworks...cut it out or I call the cops"...some of their loud patio door slams pus stomping for ten minutes before it was "quiet for 45 minutes.  It is hard with all that stuff, but trying to cut them a break with the high temps (hoping for the best).

I'm not sure that if we want to renew this lease yet.  we can put with stuff for a little longer. We want better amenities in the next one.


----------



## NC Belle

I had watch a lot of science stuff plus scifi to celebrate the 50th anniversary of Apollo 11.  I miss going to the Air and Space Museum in DC (I sort of have memories when it was brand new...now it is under going massive renovation until 2025. The Smithsonian website had a lot of links of what is in various collection (Michael Collins was a big part of that museum in the 70s/80s).  He donated a lot of interesting items including Apollo 11 pineapple fruitcake freeze dried dessert that they did not eat.   
I did buy the limited moon theme Oreo that I controlled my portions to have while watching some of the Apollo stuff.  

I have to figure out our streaming budget for the CBS streaming service for the various Star Trek stuff plus the Disney one when it comes along.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

NC Belle said:


> We are lucky that we did not get mosquito bites too much this year despite seeing saucer size ones and smaller (lot of spider webs under windows and stairway.  I did scream tonight after seeing an over 4 inch water bug in the bathroom--time to get the exterminator scheduled (our part is like $2 a month in the breakdown apartment stuff).
> 
> I am having a headache all last night into today from the downstairs apartment--loud tv/walking/screaming 2 and 4 year old before midnight plus their folks arguingat 3:45 am till 430 am...could hear words more than usual.  It as bad enough that hearing them doing fireworks near the building...I open the patio door and said in a loud voice--Whoever is doing the fireworks...cut it out or I call the cops"...some of their loud patio door slams pus stomping for ten minutes before it was "quiet for 45 minutes.  It is hard with all that stuff, but trying to cut them a break with the high temps (hoping for the best).
> 
> I'm not sure that if we want to renew this lease yet.  we can put with stuff for a little longer. We want better amenities in the next one.


SO sorry you're going through the noise issue, @NC Belle .  I can TOTALLY relate - had one here for the first 18 months.   It was 2 tenants, back to back, above me, and a third underneath.  All eventually ended up being evicted, of course AFTER I agreed to move to a more expensive apartment on the top floor, and after they had all trashed their apartments, according to management.   I had to call management and police numerous times.  Which is not me at all, I never want to be "that guy", but I was forced to be.  Even my friends were all worried about me, due to lack of sleep, and not wanting to ever go home, not knowing what I'd find.  Yes, my now-apartment is more expensive,but at least it's a lot more quiet, and I thank God I did it this past December!!!  Hope some resolution happens for you.  I know the constant noise/stress/sleep deprivation was making all of my ongoing health issues worse, for sure!!


----------



## sweetpeama

This week has been a mixed one. Hot and miserable for the tempatures supposedly my air conditioning is working but it feels crazy hot in my house so meals are what we can heat up in the microwwave or in a slow cooker and occasinally on a burner on top of the stove.  Spent Monday and Tuesday starting on the major cleaning that my house needs-mainly decluttering at this point. Overdid it with my fibro so now I am laid up.  Relief and anger over the final solving of a murder in my area https://www.theepochtimes.com/monta...-year-old-miranda-fenner-in-1998_3014454.html
Hope so hard that justice is served cold to this creep.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

sweetpeama said:


> This week has been a mixed one. Hot and miserable for the tempatures supposedly my air conditioning is working but it feels crazy hot in my house so meals are what we can heat up in the microwwave or in a slow cooker and occasinally on a burner on top of the stove.  Spent Monday and Tuesday starting on the major cleaning that my house needs-mainly decluttering at this point. Overdid it with my fibro so now I am laid up.  Relief and anger over the final solving of a murder in my area https://www.theepochtimes.com/monta...-year-old-miranda-fenner-in-1998_3014454.html
> Hope so hard that justice is served cold to this creep.


@sweetpeama   Sorry about he firbo flare, hope you  feel better soon.  I can also relate about being MISERABLE the last week with the heat and humidity (that's how I know I could NEVER live in Florida!!!), feeling like the a.c. wasn't even working (despite me turning the temp down several times - the utility company is gonna LOVE me!!!), and cooking as little/light as possible, - all that.  Even the few weeks leading up to the heat wave were rough for me - it's the humidity that kills my body even worse than the heat (terrible when combined!), and that has been in FULL effect this summer, here in the Northeast.

Yesterday was such a nice change - got a little hot in the afternoon, but much cooler overall, and certainly less humid.  So - of course - like you - I totally overdid it - running around doing errands with a friend, then came home, did laundry, did some cooking, etc.  And I'm paying for it - pain trying to sleep last  night.  Today still nice, so trying to do housework, but TRYING to make myself take it SLOWLY.,


----------



## superme80

I am teaching my first class at my boy's Co-op this semester.  Just a little nervous. I got my roster and already 5 kids have signed up!!!!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> I am teaching my first class at my boy's Co-op this semester.  Just a little nervous. I got my roster and already 5 kids have signed up!!!!


You GOT this!!!


----------



## superme80

SorcererHeidi said:


> You GOT this!!!


Thank you!  Thankfully the ages are 8-12, so very forgiving!!! LOL


----------



## sweetpeama

SorcererHeidi said:


> @sweetpeama   Sorry about he firbo flare, hope you  feel better soon.  I can also relate about being MISERABLE the last week with the heat and humidity (that's how I know I could NEVER live in Florida!!!), feeling like the a.c. wasn't even working (despite me turning the temp down several times - the utility company is gonna LOVE me!!!), and cooking as little/light as possible, - all that.  Even the few weeks leading up to the heat wave were rough for me - it's the humidity that kills my body even worse than the heat (terrible when combined!), and that has been in FULL effect this summer, here in the Northeast.
> 
> Yesterday was such a nice change - got a little hot in the afternoon, but much cooler overall, and certainly less humid.  So - of course - like you - I totally overdid it - running around doing errands with a friend, then came home, did laundry, did some cooking, etc.  And I'm paying for it - pain trying to sleep last  night.  Today still nice, so trying to do housework, but TRYING to make myself take it SLOWLY.,



We too have been enjoying lower humidity than we have been having only an average of 22% today instead of the 49-55% range we have been having here in our Northern Dessert Climate. As of yesterday we have had over 11.5 inches of moisture with our average being 8.9 for the year so far. Our normal for the entire year is 12-16 inches. Technically I live in what is called a Steepe climate which means hot dry summers and cold semi wet winters. At least in the winter I can put on more layers there is only so much a person can take off without being indecient. At least it has been cooling down a bit in the evenings so it is nice to go and stand out on my front porch and look up at the stars when it is not raining provided the mosquitos don't eat me alive. 
Getting ready for fair this next week as they take their non animal projects in to be judged a week from Monday. We still need to get some photos matted and framed, some in albums, and some on poster displays. 11 year old still needs a 2nd photo for her 2 black and white photos so we need to come up with an idea for that. Already have one of 14 year old in the gunnery window of a B-24 looking out so just need to get a 2nd one. We had planned to go out to my grandparents old farm and have her take a picture of the old family barn but after talking with my cousin's husband tonight and finding out that they are overrun with mice and rattlesnakes we have decided to fiagure out something else to take a picture of for this year. Might have to plan on a day after we get a nice hard freeze when there is not snow or mud to go out towards late fall and get a picture or two for next year. They also need to get their photo stories of 5-10 pictures shot but at least we have decided on what that is going to be. 11 year old is doing Miracle Gelatin Salad and 14 year old is doing Taco Salad which we will hopefully be able to enjoy for Sunday dinner. 
Had the last of the prefair events last Saturday for either of the girls. 14 year old participated in small animal livestock judging where she got a score of 318 and placed 6 in her age group of kids 11-13 as of Ocober 1, 2018. She also participated in both large and small animal skill-a-thon which is a series of 2 stations for each animal species (small is Cat, Pocket Pet, Cavey, Rabbit, Poultry, and Dog. Large is Beef, Sheep, Goat, Hog, Llama/Alpaca, and Horse) plus a tie breaker quiz for both large and small. We won't know her scores or placing until later. I usually end up scoring both a large and small station at one of the 12 tables. This year I had beef definitions matching where the kids had to put the word or term on the defintion along with can you match the Cavy breed to the name. After they are done if the time is not up we can give them hints for future years like look at the name see the one with a little white crest on the top that is white cresent, the ones that the fur is long and silky like corn silk are the silkies, the teddies look like a teddy bear in coloring and the ones that the fur looks all shiny are the satins. I also promised some of the older ones who I know show Cavy and missed a few that I would not tell how they scored. 
Still planning my next Disney Trip just in case I get that knock on the door with a big fat check and can pay off everything and have some money to travel.  Right now though we are also waiting for the letter that we can call and make an appointment for 11 year old and us to meet with the gentic doctor and the gentic counselor. While our state genetic hospital for children does outreach clinics so we don't have to travel 4.5-5 hours each way when there is only one person in each position to cover the entire 4th largest state that means a wait at times especially for the one I am closest to as the entire Eastern 1/3 of the state comes here.  The Central and Western 1/3rds have 3 locations each so those don't get a waiting list at time to even make an appointment. So even if I do end up with money to make a trip due to not knowing when we can get an appointment we might plan on a long weekend to California and going to Disneyland since I can get a flight a little after 1 PM and be in to a resort or hotel room near the park by 7:30 that night easily plan to spend 3 days doing 1 park per day on each of the first 2 days and then using the 3rd day to park hop for favorites that we want to repeat catching a flight home just before 11:30 on the next day which gets us home about 5:30 or so could find one that gets us home quicker but a 30 minute layover when there is a possiblity that it might involve going down 3 corridors and 2 levels is not my idea of fun so I would rather plan for the longer time instead of going come on people move I need to get off this plane because I have technically 20 minutes to race through the airport to my next flight stressing about are we going to make the flight or not.


----------



## hertamaniac

Although it's been out for about a month, this AM was the first time I've seen this commercial using Disney/EPCOT as the backdrop.  And the music from Hercules is perfect.


----------



## hertamaniac

Found a little more background on this incredible young person.  I have zero and nothing to complain about.  I am extremely blessed and stories like this remind me how powerful persistence/determination is.  I am fully aware I can be critical of Disney and their attractions/shows, but what I didn't realize, until this video, is there are events that mean so much to others. 

I feel ashamed.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

@hertamaniac .  Everything you said, and more.  Thank you for sharing. Blubbering like a baby here.  And so in awe of this young man!  It also reiterates and reminds me of how important GKTW is, and why I support them however, whenever I can!


----------



## superme80

The voice of Minnie Mouse passed away.   She was in so many cartoons I grew up with. Just so sad.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> The voice of Minnie Mouse passed away.   She was in so many cartoons I grew up with. Just so sad.


Russi Taylor, right?


----------



## superme80

SorcererHeidi said:


> Russi Taylor, right?


Yes. I went straight t Disney's facebook page and it confirmed she had passed.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> Yes. I went straight t Disney's facebook page and it confirmed she had passed.


Hers was one of the first names and facts I learned when I started learning about Disney history back in the day.  Had friends who loved to talk Disney history and factoids, and play trivia, and I crammed knowledge, not wanting to be left out.


----------



## NC Belle

I'm having a lazy Sunday for cooking. It looks like dh has a busy week because of cardiac rehab 3 times a week (doing well) plus this week he gets his lungs check.  We think he is doing great with good oxygen before and after workouts plus he is doing great on watching his diet/fluids....a lot of weight was lost in late May/early June, but he is losing at least several pounds a week.  DH had a nutrition class last week and he had Trader Joe's canned jackfruit in a bbq sauce (they used the recipe that is on the Trader Joe's site) plus other dishes.  I did lose weight, but not a lot yet by cutting way back on the sodium.  

We hope to start be planning a small vacation soon.  The dog is hope to go on vacation soon...but, she might be in disppointed that she is not getting a trip to a dude ranch, Orlando Best Friends pet resort on WDW property, or a dog friendly resort like the cabins at FT. Wilderness.  She loves Disney you-tubers.  Oreo needs her vacation to be more local if we fly.  I hope that she still enjoy the playroom and the staff.  We have used this kennel for a long time and their current location is awesome.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

to Mrs. Julie Martin! @WebmasterCorey Since I don't know Julie's "handle" here, or if she even has one, I hope you won't mind extending my heartfelt wishes to her!


----------



## superme80

Happy Birthday Julie!!!!!!


----------



## superme80

OMG!!!! I just bought tickets to Disneyland's Halloween Party at DCA!!!!!!!! DH's vacation was approved at work, so it is official!!!!!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> OMG!!!! I just bought tickets to Disneyland's Halloween Party at DCA!!!!!!!! DH's vacation was approved at work, so it is official!!!!!


That's awesome - you deserve it, and I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## superme80

SorcererHeidi said:


> That's awesome - you deserve it, and I'm so happy for you!!!


Thank you. I am so excited!!!


----------



## NC Belle

superme80 said:


> OMG!!!! I just bought tickets to Disneyland's Halloween Party at DCA!!!!!!!! DH's vacation was approved at work, so it is official!!!!!


Have a great time!


----------



## superme80

NC Belle said:


> Have a great time!


Thank you!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

@NeuroCindy . I hope it's happy, healthy, and magical.


----------



## NeuroCindy

SorcererHeidi said:


> @NeuroCindy . I hope it's happy, healthy, and magical.



Thank you Heidi!!!


----------



## superme80

Happy Birthday Cindy!!!!!


----------



## hertamaniac

The economic trade war continues and this time I think it's in full escalation mode.  The market today took a major tumble , and although arguably predicted, I feel long-term it is for the best for those of us in U.S. that are vested in the marketplace.  A friend and investment confidant of mine told me, "Mark, don't try to time the market".  I sat back in my chair and said, "But, risk is where everyone else is risk-averse lays".  Well, I lost $$,$$$ over the years.  From the dot-com boom/bust to the wearable computers; I thought any market/sector/stock is subject to my touch of death.

So circling back to current day, I've been MUCH more conservative and realize that when you have a solid gain, above the S&P, NASDAQ, 90'ish day moving average, it's time to lessen your position.  Today's market events reminded me that I will never outsmart the market, I will likely never be a day-trader (like I did P/T), but that I enjoy the research and risk of the market.


----------



## sweetpeama

14 year old and I ended up pulling a basic all nighter on Sunday night getting the last minute things ready for her 4-H non animal entries done for judging on Monday. I also had to type the papers for all of my non verbal special needs (Profound Apraxia) 11 year old's entries for judging day and get 14 year old's record book sheets typed up. Registration check in started at 8:30 AM and we aimed to be there at that time. Didn't make it; but considering that most years we are there at 5 or 6 PM with judging ending at 7 or 7:30 we were on time. So glad that I could sit with a friend from our club and her younger kids while her oldest was taking his items to be judged. Some of the rest of the club parents were there but they ignored us and even talked very little to us when we would say anything to them. Right now due to how this bunch is treating my kids especially my 14 year old we are at the point that either we are starting a new club ( depends on what my friend who was sitting by me and another family decide what to do) or we are transfering clubs. I was considering waiting and seeing how this coming year went if the other familes did not want to start a new club; but after hearing one of the other moms sitting there tell someone that a certain project that my kids do not take was a requirement to be in the club I decided that we are done. It is clear to me that because we will not be taking that project ever that my kids are going to be discriminated against even more than they have this year. Things have changed this year with many of the families we were friends with either aging out or not being in and the ones who have known my special needs girl since she was a toddler are not there. The new families have this she gets by with too much and should be made to do the same as the others no allowances. Excuse me but her ability is much lower so deal with it. Anyways here are the results of how my girls did. 
11 year old red ribbons on her fudge (microwave), cheesy popcorn (microwave), cookies (other food baked item); blue ribbons on her granola (microwave), hot drinks and treats basket (microwave project-she is dontating this to a friend of ours who is on the list for a kidney transplant to help raise the money), scratch art (open art), table setting (the clerk taking her around said she was wondering how the Minnie Mouse theme would be this year), photo story (photography), portrait-color (photography); and best of class nomination on her 2 black and white photos (photography)-one of them is of 14 year old in the waist gunner posistion of a B-17 Bomber, and the other one of a friend of our's dog. She will get to put them up for the buy a piece of 4-H sale
14 year old got red ribbons on her whistle singles poster (archery), one of her ceramics; blues on 2 of her ceramics, her water color (visual arts), her 3 photogaphy exhibits (photo story, small album of photos she took throughout the year was supposed to be 8-15 but I think she had a few more, and her colored portrait), and a best of class nomination on one of her ceramics. 
Tomorrow is a slow day other than 11 year old has speech and occupational therapy and I do need to go get a new debit card at the bank along with stopping at Best Buy to get another ipad charger cord and a charge box. Wednesday the plan is to go in for the set up time and then we are going to visit some friends (nice but it also gets us out of the help do the club booth where my girls will get treated unkindly so I am not making them stay to help-it is a anyone can come who wants to situation and well the only reason we are even going down is for them to set up their items for sale (that is really hard take the paper with the amount they are asking for their item and put it on the sale tables in the front of the room along with their item). Thursday the plan is to just stay home and do as little as possible and Friday is going to depend on if DH gets called into work-if he doesn't he will take the girls down to do rides for a few hours. I tore my knee out last year and trying to get around is hard this year so I will stay home. Saturday is going to a friend's wedding reception in the afternoon than going down to the fair where 11 year old has her hospitality, hopefully 14 year old can do her poetry and 14 year old is participating in a quiz bowl. The next week we have events down there on Tuesday night for the non animal projects awards ceremony, Wednesday 14 year old has edible arts and is working one of the 2 club times at the ice cream booth (there are a number of the still nicer members of the club who will be working with her and the ones that are not I trust the ones who are to put them in their place if necessary), along with helping the family who did not sit by us and might be starting the new club keep their aisle clean for their animals during some show times, and 14 year old has a class where she judges items on Friday. If they have not gotten to do rides again it will be is DH working if not her will take them down the last Saturday. Much easier than most years where we are down there all but 2 of the 8 days.


----------



## sweetpeama

Color versions of 11 year olds photos she got a Best of Class Nomination with. We got the results early this year both in an email and on the county 4-H facebook page and neither of the girls got a Best of Class this year. I will need to take a picture of 14 year old's ceramics tomorrow when we are down there along with some of their other exhibits.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

@disneysteve. Hope it's happy and healthy. I know it's already pretty magical, since you're celebrating it at WDW.  Enjoy!!


----------



## disneysteve

SorcererHeidi said:


> @disneysteve. Hope it's happy and healthy. I know it's already pretty magical, since you're celebrating it at WDW.  Enjoy!!


Thank you. It is disgustingly hot and humid but otherwise having a good time.


----------



## NC Belle

@disneysteve !  Have fun tonight!


----------



## NC Belle

*@sweetpeama, your kid's photos are great. *


----------



## sweetpeama

14 year old's ceramic frog


11 year old's photos set for sale


11 year old's table setting (no idea what happened to her menu) She did what she would like to have at her birthday party for this years (7th year running) Minnie Mouse Theme party.


----------



## sweetpeama

11 year old's portrait color photo on top, 14 year old's on bottom



11 year old's scratch art



14 year old's water color 

We found out that 14 year old's ceramic frog sold. As of when we were down there today for edible art competition 11 year old's photos had not sold. This year there is not a huge take on the photography even some of the bigger exhibits are not selling this year.


----------



## sweetpeama

Some more pictures of the girls items on display


14 year old has the Panda and the Butterfly as part of her ceramics exhibits


14 year old's bird

11 year old's microwave fudge (in the square pan)-there is a curtain in front of the food items)

11 year old's microwave granola


----------



## SorcererHeidi

I know I've asked before, but it's been awhile, and I need a smile.  Anybody that wold like to post pics of their pets here, I would definitely enjoy it!  I like doggies and kitties the best, but if you have any other type of pet you love, I'm sure they would fill my heart too.  Thanx, if you choose to!


----------



## sweetpeama

Some more pictures of my girls fair displays


Basket that 11 year old made up. The little jars contain hot chocolate mix and spice tea mix. She is donating it for a fundraiser for a young man in our community who will be having a kidney transplant (they have an approved donor now) a few states away in order to help with the expenses for living as he will need to stay there for 6-8 weeks initially and then return for 1-2 weeks every month for the next year after the surgery. 


11 year old's cheesy popcorn on the left. I did find out that she got a red ribbon because it didn't have enough seasoning on it. The recipe in her project book called for 1/4 teaspoon for the 10 cups of popped corn and we had increased it to 1 teaspoon. 


14 year old's archery poster


11 year old's photo story (It is on how to make a salad that has cottage cheese, gelatin, and fruit mixed in whip topping).

I have a few more that I will post at a later time as I am trying to keep it to around 4 pictures.


----------



## sweetpeama

14 year old's how to make taco salad photo story for photography


Oatmeal chocolate chip cookies from a mix made by 11 year old (they are behind a food screen for sanitary reasons which is why it is so off on the focus. 


14 year old's ceramic dog on display 

14 year old's spider and eggs for edible arts. She didn't win the voter's choice award but had quite a few looks on it and got quite a few votes.


----------



## KingLlama

Whoa.....this thread is still going? I remember when it started. Just looked back through some of the early pages. Fun names from the past, some I haven't seen in a long, long time.


----------



## hertamaniac

SorcererHeidi said:


> I know I've asked before, but it's been awhile, and I need a smile.  Anybody that wold like to post pics of their pets here, I would definitely enjoy it!  I like doggies and kitties the best, but if you have any other type of pet you love, I'm sure they would fill my heart too.  Thanx, if you choose to!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

hertamaniac said:


> View attachment 427791View attachment 427792


OMG!  Gorgeous babies!  Do you want to share their names?


----------



## SorcererHeidi

hertamaniac said:


> View attachment 427791View attachment 427792


OMG!  Gorgeous babies!  Do you want to share their names?


SorcererHeidi said:


> OMG!  Gorgeous babies!  Do you want to share their names?


Or - wait a minute - I might be blind or stupid - is that the same doggie in the 2nd pic, just with his hair wet?  Looks like chest his (or her, sorry if female!) in 2nd pic is way darker, but maybe I'm just an idiot?


----------



## hertamaniac

SorcererHeidi said:


> Or - wait a minute - I might be blind or stupid - is that the same doggie in the 2nd pic, just with his hair wet?  Looks like chest his (or her, sorry if female!) in 2nd pic is way darker, but maybe I'm just an idiot?



Same dog.....but she crossed over the Rainbow Bridge a few years ago (darn cancer!).

She was the only dog I knew that actually watched T.V.  She was so spoiled and even had her own miniature T.V. set to Animal Planet; the screen had to be cleaned weekly from her...uhh.....saliva. We had to build an elevated bed next to ours so she could sleep "with us".  There was no way I could share our bed with a 110 lb. Rottweiler.  She loved swimming in our pool (previous photo) and playing Submarine vs. Destroyer where I would snorkel to the bottom, move around, and she would look down to be on top of me when I surfaced; I always lost!

She also stayed at each of the WDW theme park kennels and Universal Orlando when we visited the parks.

She was a rescue from a shelter adopted as ~ 3 year old.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Awww - such sweet stories, thank you!  I LOVE the pics of her at the beach!   I hope she is having fun frolicking at a beautiful beach on the other side of the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## superme80

Took my kids to a local aquarium today.  They had a fantastic time.  Met up with my parents, sister, and nephew.  It reminded me a lot of Legoland. LOL Brainstormed with my dance teacher for the upcoming dance season. OMG these girls are going to hate us!!!!    My oldest is doing amazing in tap. Cannot wait for the Christmas show.  We are starting our school year next week.  Curriculum is such a killer!!!!


----------



## NC Belle

I been trying post some pictures from a few days ago of Oreo, our almost 3 year old Plott hound/Lab pup...but, our laptop is being a pain to do some photos. This is Oreo  from 2 years ago around her first birthday.  She had a great vet appointment last weekend, but the girl is costing more with a more expensive heartworm pill. She thought that dh was taking her to puppy camp with a playroom full of toys.  

Update on dh---3 months after his heart attack--- great on losing weight, graduated Wednesday from his heart rehab clinic, and now started with a trainer at a local gym (our insurance has a program for $25 month /no commitments that lets you go to different gym chains.  I can go to certain gyms as a guest for now.


----------



## NC Belle

Dh has been spending time from the 3 months with a therapy dog at the heart hospital whose grandparents were in a Disney movie (Santa Paws if I heard right).  Oreo had been making him take her for more walks after those visits.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Thank you, @NC Belle - I've always loved that pic in your avatar. Looks like Oreo and kitty are saying "Halt!  Who goes there?" and always makes me smile.    Glad hubby's doing so well too!!


----------



## superme80

We started school with the kids on Friday. My youngest is officially in Kindergarten!!!!! He is loving his school work!


----------



## sweetpeama

Robin Susan


----------



## SorcererHeidi

sweetpeama said:


> View attachment 430132
> Robin Susan


Awwww - Beautiful girl!!


----------



## KingLlama

This morning I lifted weights and afterwards I had a really hard time lifting my arms high enough to put shampoo in my hair.

So that's how I'm doing.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

KingLlama said:


> This morning I lifted weights and afterwards I had a really hard time lifting my arms high enough to put shampoo in my hair.
> 
> So that's how I'm doing.


I can relate.  And some days, unfortunately, even WITHOUT lifting the weights first!


----------



## superme80

KingLlama said:


> This morning I lifted weights and afterwards I had a really hard time lifting my arms high enough to put shampoo in my hair.
> 
> So that's how I'm doing.


My ballet teacher was evil tonight. Sitting is not super comfortable right now.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> My ballet teacher was evil tonight. Sitting is not super comfortable right now.


Hugs!!


----------



## NC Belle

I started to update our hurricane supplies for just in case plus we would had bought this anyway...I did have today with Publix/Instacart.  I wanted to make sure we have some more water (our supply is a bit old at 6 months), some heart healthy stuff, and a Pub sub half for me.  We just need to get pb, more fruit/veggies, and a couple of other stuff.  I made sure that we get bread for the freezer because last year's storms had bread limited for weeks (beach evacuees stayed on our side of I-95).  

We just have to bring in chairs later in the week.  If we get have the storm Thursday and Friday..dh can work from home if internet/power works (his building might closeif its bad).


----------



## SorcererHeidi

NC Belle said:


> I started to update our hurricane supplies for just in case plus we would had bought this anyway...I did have today with Publix/Instacart.  I wanted to make sure we have some more water (our supply is a bit old at 6 months), some heart healthy stuff, and a Pub sub half for me.  We just need to get pb, more fruit/veggies, and a couple of other stuff.  I made sure that we get bread for the freezer because last year's storms had bread limited for weeks (beach evacuees stayed on our side of I-95).
> 
> We just have to bring in chairs later in the week.  If we get have the storm Thursday and Friday..dh can work from home if internet/power works (his building might closeif its bad).


Hope you all stay safe (and all those important to you!)


----------



## rteetz

@KingLlama I found your new car!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168107434075807744


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Okay - very excited to hear Uniqlo opened a store at a mall near me (and a smaller, less frenetic mall than another monster nearby, until this one opens a Sttew Leonard's Dairy Store and a movie theater in the near future)  .  Now - have to keep my fingers crossed they have cool, cheap, Disney t's like I always see on people's vlogs of the one at Disney Springs - especially the Sorcerer one I've been CRAVING for over a year since I saw it, that they NEVER have in stock in my size!!!!  Going to hopefully get there this week, have to go to LensCrafters in mall for new lenses for my eyeglasses, might as well make the trip a little more funner.  (sic).


----------



## superme80

rteetz said:


> @KingLlama I found your new car!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168107434075807744


I want this!!!!


----------



## KingLlama

rteetz said:


> @KingLlama I found your new car!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168107434075807744



Delete your account.


----------



## Doug M

Sad day today.  In 1 hour the vet comes over to put our last 20 year old cat to sleep.  Her sister left us almost 2 months ago.  Been a real rough summer.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Doug M said:


> Sad day today.  In 1 hour the vet comes over to put our last 20 year old cat to sleep.  Her sister left us almost 2 months ago.  Been a real rough summer.


@Doug M - I am so very sorry for your losses.  I will tell all of my beloved fur babies who have crossed over the Rainbow Bridge to share their toys and treats with your babies, and show them around. 

I know what you mean - I lost 2 littlermates (13 year old Cockers) that I used to take care of within the last year.  Never easy.  Hugs!!


----------



## Doug M

SorcererHeidi said:


> @Doug M - I am so very sorry for your losses.  I will tell all of my beloved fur babies who have crossed over the Rainbow Bridge to share their toys and treats with your babies, and show them around.  Never easy.  Hugs!!


It's been rough for sure.  On Sunday we visited the local humane society to find a new kitten to adopt and found out they dont hold them for you, so we came home with a new kitten to love.  We had not intended to bring a new member of the family home until this coming weekend.  It brings back great memories of our two cats throughout their lives.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

@sporter5353 ! (Steve Porter)  Hope it's happy, healthy, magical. and filled with delicious mac and cheese!


----------



## superme80

Doug M said:


> Sad day today.  In 1 hour the vet comes over to put our last 20 year old cat to sleep.  Her sister left us almost 2 months ago.  Been a real rough summer.


I'm so sorry. That is rough. Enjoy the new kitty. 

I survived teaching my first musical theater class at my kid's co-op. Great class.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> I'm so sorry. That is rough. Enjoy the new kitty.
> 
> I survived teaching my first musical theater class at my kid's co-op. Great class.


Told you you HAD it!


----------



## superme80

SorcererHeidi said:


> Told you you HAD it!


You totally did! 
And Happy Birthday Steve Porter!!!!!


----------



## NC Belle

*Happy Birthday @sporter5353!  
Steve Porter needs a mac and cheese Dis smilie for his birthday and hard work. 

*


----------



## NC Belle

Doug M said:


> Sad day today.  In 1 hour the vet comes over to put our last 20 year old cat to sleep.  Her sister left us almost 2 months ago.  Been a real rough summer.



I am so sorry for your loss.   We had a neighborhood cat that loved seeing us outside and would bring us "gifts".  She was abandon by her former owners  and we tried to get a rescue group to help after trying get help from the animal control.  She could sense where she could rub against me and not make me react (cat allergy has worsen over the years).  She hung out with me in the last hours of our late lab mix dog and was there to meet our current dog.  Unfortunately, she was hit by a car along a busy road and the new owner of her original home took care of  her final resting spot.


----------



## NC Belle

I just had look over at my dog and she stuck her tongue out at me.  She is getting little sassy tonight.  Our dog has decided that rocket is a bad word to her because she hates the latest Mc Donald's Snoopy Happy Meal toy collab with NASA...the rocket booster toy.  She runs to hide at the mention of rocket toy.  I was trying to desensitize her to the word through repeating the word in various ways and stopped to watch some DIS youtube.  Guess which one we watch last night.....and she gave me a look that seems to tell me that I was a mean "mommy".


----------



## superme80

I had a chance to attend Symphony in the Park tonight. I completely forgot how much I adore classical music. Also didn't help I was choreographing to pretty much every piece in my head.   Now I need to go to the ballet and opera.


----------



## Tiggerette

Just saying hi to the chatterati for the tuesday show. Thanks for putting together a show on Monday for us. Sending much love to Julie and family.


----------



## NC Belle

I have been researching new ideas for meals and now own an instant pot.  Just in time to convert old favorites to low/no salt versions when possible.  DH is enjoying his workouts at the gym.  The dog loves the changing of seasons... me not so much at 3 am with her looking for the right pine cone/stick.  
I am thinking of not watching anymore Big Brother (already watching 1 or 2 shows/week this season) and realizing during the week that news shows start this week like NCIS I might do more Fall cleaning this week and go through boxes to be ready to move again in the upcoming year (most likely still local...need to start looking in the next few months).


----------



## SorcererHeidi

NC Belle said:


> I have been researching new ideas for meals and now own an instant pot.  Just in time to convert old favorites to low/no salt versions when possible.  DH is enjoying his workouts at the gym.  The dog loves the changing of seasons... me not so much at 3 am with her looking for the right pine cone/stick.
> I am thinking of not watching anymore Big Brother (already watching 1 or 2 shows/week this season) and realizing during the week that news shows start this week like NCIS I might do more Fall cleaning this week and go through boxes to be ready to move again in the upcoming year (most likely still local...need to start looking in the next few months).


Been thinking of an InstaPot, and/or an air fryer, for myself for awhile.  Just trying to figure out the difference (besides faster, I would assume) between an InstaPot and a crockpot (which I already have).  Like what would/could I make in an Insta that I can't in a crock - so that I can justify the purchase to myself.

Have watched Big Brother every single season since the beginning, and will continue to do so.  What I did try (and did NOT like!) this season was Big Brother After Dark.  Too much whispering!  And since I live in a noisy area, and it's very hard to hear the TV anyway, it just annoyed me.  It's on a channel I can't watch on my tablet (could watch in bedroom, which is quieter than living room, where TV currently is).


----------



## superme80

Almost down to single digits for my Disneyland trip!!!!    So not prepared!!!!!


----------



## 1Grumpy9

Hey everyone...I hope everyone is doing well.  I may need some extra prayers...my one medicine was recalled the beginning of September and I am using the last of what supply I had and tomorrow will be my last day.  It is an inject-able medicine to help with my hypoparathyroidism (low blood calcium).  They don't know when the recall will be lifted from FDA.  It could take up to a year.  I am going back on my regiment that I was on before I started this medicine (which included lots of pills and lots of Tums).  Of course, if it gets too bad I will have to go to the ER to get an infusion.  I am hoping that it doesn't get that bad, but it may.  I hated the way I felt before this medicine and I am going back to that feeling.  I am a little scared about this so some positive thoughts would be awesome!!


----------



## disneysteve

1Grumpy9 said:


> Hey everyone...I hope everyone is doing well.  I may need some extra prayers...my one medicine was recalled the beginning of September and I am using the last of what supply I had and tomorrow will be my last day.  It is an inject-able medicine to help with my hypoparathyroidism (low blood calcium).  They don't know when the recall will be lifted from FDA.  It could take up to a year.  I am going back on my regiment that I was on before I started this medicine (which included lots of pills and lots of Tums).  Of course, if it gets too bad I will have to go to the ER to get an infusion.  I am hoping that it doesn't get that bad, but it may.  I hated the way I felt before this medicine and I am going back to that feeling.  I am a little scared about this so some positive thoughts would be awesome!!


That sucks. It's always a problem when a med gets recalled or withdrawn because even though it may have had issues, it also typically helped many people. Good luck to you. I hope you tolerate the alternative treatment better than you did in the past.


----------



## superme80

I will be praying Grumpy!!! 
 We are in single digits!!!!


----------



## Eoywin

Prayers Grumpy!


----------



## superme80

Celebrated my son's 6th Birthday today. Went to the aquarium and then out for Italian. Great day, but I am exhausted. I realized I am down to 3 days!


----------



## NC Belle

1Grumpy9 said:


> Hey everyone...I hope everyone is doing well.  I may need some extra prayers...my one medicine was recalled the beginning of September and I am using the last of what supply I had and tomorrow will be my last day.  It is an inject-able medicine to help with my hypoparathyroidism (low blood calcium).  They don't know when the recall will be lifted from FDA.  It could take up to a year.  I am going back on my regiment that I was on before I started this medicine (which included lots of pills and lots of Tums).  Of course, if it gets too bad I will have to go to the ER to get an infusion.  I am hoping that it doesn't get that bad, but it may.  I hated the way I felt before this medicine and I am going back to that feeling.  I am a little scared about this so some positive thoughts would be awesome!!



Prayers and positive thoughts for you. 
Dealing with some medications seem frustrating---dh had trouble with getting a refill this month on one because of the computer system issue and it took a week to straighten it out.  I think it took several doctor visits and like 5 or 6 months to get dh's sleep study appointment since there is a backlog.  We hope that he can get a new machine that can be updated easier.  The machine that he has been using was a replacement unit that we had to get after his first one crashed at WDW.  That trip was special because we got to spend time with Bawb and Corey Martin at the Studios as a prize.  

Have you consulted a nutritionist to see if it helps you make food choices/plans that would lessen the negatives?  It help DH and I in some new ideas since his diagnosis of heart failure/heart attack.  We had usually buy low sodium prior, but even those are not really better than regular food items so we look more at sodium counts to keep under 2000g a day plus trying to watch the carbs for our borderline diabetes numbers.  DH has been feeling a lot better and more active.  I try to have spices and foods that are known to be anti-inflammatory which helps my joints and overall health.


----------



## NC Belle

superme80 said:


> Celebrated my son's 6th Birthday today. Went to the aquarium and then out for Italian. Great day, but I am exhausted. I realized I am down to 3 days!


Happy birthday to your son!  I made Italian too (found a no salt added spaghetti sauce and used some of instant pot batch of chicken that we made together).

We are trying to figure a time to go for a getaway and its tricky to fit in a quick trip to his Mom's (dh has a stag HS reunion in November after Thanksgiving).  He wants WDW bad...even if its hanging out at the resort and maybe a party ticket.  I came close to making a solo trip for my birthday (Southwest sale/points, birthday credit for Landry) and I didn't want to spend a lot right now since we need new brakes soon/car inspection plus other stuff.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

1Grumpy9 said:


> Hey everyone...I hope everyone is doing well.  I may need some extra prayers...my one medicine was recalled the beginning of September and I am using the last of what supply I had and tomorrow will be my last day.  It is an inject-able medicine to help with my hypoparathyroidism (low blood calcium).  They don't know when the recall will be lifted from FDA.  It could take up to a year.  I am going back on my regiment that I was on before I started this medicine (which included lots of pills and lots of Tums).  Of course, if it gets too bad I will have to go to the ER to get an infusion.  I am hoping that it doesn't get that bad, but it may.  I hated the way I felt before this medicine and I am going back to that feeling.  I am a little scared about this so some positive thoughts would be awesome!!


Healing light, gentle hugs, and positive thoughts all being sent, @1Grumpy9 !!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> Celebrated my son's 6th Birthday today. Went to the aquarium and then out for Italian. Great day, but I am exhausted. I realized I am down to 3 days!


Happy birthday to the little guy, and have a fantastic trip, @superme80 !!


----------



## superme80

SorcererHeidi said:


> Happy birthday to the little guy, and have a fantastic trip, @superme80 !!


Thank you!   Today was cleaning house so we would not embarrass ourselves when the house sitter comes over tomorrow!!! Tomorrow is packing!


----------



## 1Grumpy9

Thanks everyone for the positive thoughts.  So far so good, but I am starting to feel the effects of not having the injection medicine.  I have a fresh supply of Tums and I have my pills with me.  Hopefully I can get it caught up quickly that it doesn't get worse.



superme80 said:


> Celebrated my son's 6th Birthday today. Went to the aquarium and then out for Italian. Great day, but I am exhausted. I realized I am down to 3 days!



Happy belated birthday to your son!!


----------



## Eoywin

It's feeling like fall here in WNC! My favorite season!

Wednesday is our fastpass day for our December trip - I have to be at work at 6 am so thankfully I have a TA who is going to make them for us.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Very healthy and  @WebmasterCorey, and hope it's filled with magic!


----------



## superme80

Happy Birthday Corey!!!!


----------



## NC Belle

*Happy Birthday @WebmasterCorey! *


----------



## NC Belle

I had my Publix chicken tender sub fix tonight----for free (half sub in my email).  We are not sure how much candy to have on hand for Halloween now that we are back in the city...got some that was buy one get one free sale plus coupons... so we have 3 mini or maybe its fun size candies (then bought some M&Ms for us to ration weekly...not bad on sodium if measured out for a treat.  

I teased dh by telling him that I might still a WDW trip in a few weeks when he is off for my birthday and I would sending him pictures/video of the fun.


----------



## NC Belle

Eoywin said:


> It's feeling like fall here in WNC! My favorite season!
> 
> Wednesday is our fastpass day for our December trip - I have to be at work at 6 am so thankfully I have a TA who is going to make them for us.


It was nice out on our side of the state.  Next week is the fair and we might go.   Fireworks for 10 nights in a row and we might see the high ones from 2 of the bedrooms.


----------



## Eoywin

NC Belle said:


> It was nice out on our side of the state.  Next week is the fair and we might go.   Fireworks for 10 nights in a row and we might see the high ones from 2 of the bedrooms.



It's turned a bit rainy here - but supposed to clear up some after today.

I'm just glad it's not 90 anymore!


----------



## superme80

We made it!!!! We are staying at the Candy Cane Inn. It is really nice. I splurged and went premium. We get breakfast delivered and late check out!


----------



## NC Belle

superme80 said:


> We made it!!!! We are staying at the Candy Cane Inn. It is really nice. I splurged and went premium. We get breakfast delivered and late check out!


That sounds great so far...have fun tomorrow!


----------



## NC Belle

I did not realize until tonight that dh's high school reunion was on Thanksgiving weekend.  So, I might not go hang out with his mother since it is too late for our favorite kennel to book this close for a holiday. 

We could drive...but, we dislike driving up on black Friday...too much traffic issues plus the dog sometimes gets sick in the car for some rides.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> We made it!!!! We are staying at the Candy Cane Inn. It is really nice. I splurged and went premium. We get breakfast delivered and late check out!


@superme  It just made me SO happy to read this, and "hear" the excitement (and relief) in your voice.  ENJOY yourselves, thanx for the smile!


----------



## superme80

Well day one almost done. Came back to the hotel for a little break. Much more crowded than I was hoping for. Oh well. I just had to readjust my thinking. Waited in line for 75  mins for Smugglers Run. Was it worth it? Eh. Was it fun? Yes. Will I go on it again? Of course. Galaxy's Edge is well done., but needs more stuff!!!


----------



## 1Grumpy9

Wanted to give everyone an update on my medicine situation...there is still a recall and I have been without my regular medicine for almost a week.  I have gone back to my old regiment (pills and tums).  I had a feeling like I had an elephant on my chest, but that is slowly going away.  I no longer have ankles...I have cankles!!!  Nothing seems to help that what so ever (the bad part is that my ankles were doing really well with not swelling and I had really skinny ankles the last two months).  

I have contacted my local congressman to see if maybe we can get members of congress to push the FDA a little faster as what I have is considered a rare disease and this medicine was the only one on the market for it.  I have heard back from his Washington Office, but they were moving it along to the district office that deals with those types of situations.

The only bonus to this whole thing is that I have a legitimate excuse to have ice cream or a milkshake every night.  Having it at night seems to help me not wake up in a low with my face tingling.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

1Grumpy9 said:


> Wanted to give everyone an update on my medicine situation...there is still a recall and I have been without my regular medicine for almost a week.  I have gone back to my old regiment (pills and tums).  I had a feeling like I had an elephant on my chest, but that is slowly going away.  I no longer have ankles...I have cankles!!!  Nothing seems to help that what so ever (the bad part is that my ankles were doing really well with not swelling and I had really skinny ankles the last two months).
> 
> I have contacted my local congressman to see if maybe we can get members of congress to push the FDA a little faster as what I have is considered a rare disease and this medicine was the only one on the market for it.  I have heard back from his Washington Office, but they were moving it along to the district office that deals with those types of situations.
> 
> The only bonus to this whole thing is that I have a legitimate excuse to have ice cream or a milkshake every night.  Having it at night seems to help me not wake up in a low with my face tingling.




@1Grumpy9 - Wish there was something I could do besides listen, care, and send healing light and gentle hugs your way. But consider that done!!  I applaud you for trying to "activate" things too, as i'm sure some action would help not only you, but others as well.  Good luck in your fight!!


----------



## 1Grumpy9

SorcererHeidi said:


> @1Grumpy9 - Wish there was something I could do besides listen, care, and send healing light and gentle hugs your way. But consider that done!!  I applaud you for trying to "activate" things too, as i'm sure some action would help not only you, but others as well.  Good luck in your fight!!



Thanks!!!  All everyone can do is advocate for themselves.  Granted, I am not as bad as some in the community have been, but at least I know I am trying as much as possible to get a quicker solution.


----------



## NC Belle

1Grumpy9 said:


> Wanted to give everyone an update on my medicine situation...there is still a recall and I have been without my regular medicine for almost a week.  I have gone back to my old regiment (pills and tums).  I had a feeling like I had an elephant on my chest, but that is slowly going away.  I no longer have ankles...I have cankles!!!  Nothing seems to help that what so ever (the bad part is that my ankles were doing really well with not swelling and I had really skinny ankles the last two months).
> 
> I have contacted my local congressman to see if maybe we can get members of congress to push the FDA a little faster as what I have is considered a rare disease and this medicine was the only one on the market for it.  I have heard back from his Washington Office, but they were moving it along to the district office that deals with those types of situations.
> 
> The only bonus to this whole thing is that I have a legitimate excuse to have ice cream or a milkshake every night.  Having it at night seems to help me not wake up in a low with my face tingling.


I don't want to scare you, but DH had told our primary doctor (first and last appointment) about feeling chest pressure/pain plus the doctor had noted about his edema in the ankles...3 weeks later---heart attack plus emergency stent surgery.  That primary doctor thought it was no big deal to wait a month (he told her after his week in the hospital that she was fired.

DH has now a case worker in our health insurance to get advice/help.  He has manage his swelling through exercises,  low sodium diet, and making sure that he is hydrated (water intake). The scale that we got tells if one is not having enough water or too much.  He has to be concern if there is a rapid gain of 3-5 pounds in a week.

I have swelling in my ankles in certain areas due to injury plus diet choices.  I wear support socks that go up to my knees and I get those from Amazon...sometimes with coupons.  I have to so some exercises, elevate, and eating more low to no salt foods when possible.  I got the most relief after going to sports medicine clinic and I have exercises that were suggested plus pt referral.  I have been increase activities plus trying to be better on the water (not fond of city water).  I always had some joint pain since I was a kid.  I was watching the new series (Carol's Second Act) last night on CBS that used Rocky Mountain Spotted fever as the rare disease find--I had that as a kid and it may still be a factor in my health decades later plus genetics.


----------



## NC Belle

*1Grumpy9, *have you checked out the thyroid support thread/group (Coping and compassion board)?  The people on there may be better in the advice.


----------



## superme80

I am sorry Grumpy. I hope the FDA finally gets the med approved.

Well we are on our way home!!!  We had a great time, spent too much money, and have way too much candy!!! I have missed my kids and cannot wait to bring them back!!!


----------



## 1Grumpy9

NC Belle said:


> I don't want to scare you, but DH had told our primary doctor (first and last appointment) about feeling chest pressure/pain plus the doctor had noted about his edema in the ankles...3 weeks later---heart attack plus emergency stent surgery.  That primary doctor thought it was no big deal to wait a month (he told her after his week in the hospital that she was fired.
> 
> DH has now a case worker in our health insurance to get advice/help.  He has manage his swelling through exercises,  low sodium diet, and making sure that he is hydrated (water intake). The scale that we got tells if one is not having enough water or too much.  He has to be concern if there is a rapid gain of 3-5 pounds in a week.
> 
> I have swelling in my ankles in certain areas due to injury plus diet choices.  I wear support socks that go up to my knees and I get those from Amazon...sometimes with coupons.  I have to so some exercises, elevate, and eating more low to no salt foods when possible.  I got the most relief after going to sports medicine clinic and I have exercises that were suggested plus pt referral.  I have been increase activities plus trying to be better on the water (not fond of city water).  I always had some joint pain since I was a kid.  I was watching the new series (Carol's Second Act) last night on CBS that used Rocky Mountain Spotted fever as the rare disease find--I had that as a kid and it may still be a factor in my health decades later plus genetics.




Edema is one side effect of this whole deal...My ankles were not swelling before last Monday.  The feeling in my chest is gone and not it is almost constant heartburn.  I have learned through the two different Natpara groups on Facebook that there are others that have had these issues (including constant heartburn).  My body is detoxing from having a medicine in them for over 4 years and it wasn't like it a slow removal of the medicine, but it was an abrupt stop of the medicine.


----------



## NC Belle

8 DAYS until WDW for 3 nights.

AOA 

 Solo trip coming...only room and air booked.

Unless MIL joins me.  DH is working.  I am winging it.


----------



## NC Belle

No adrs and not sure 100% sure on the park order yet...going to convert an old ticket.


----------



## disneysteve

NC Belle said:


> No adrs and not sure 100% sure on the park order yet...going to convert an old ticket.


This is how we do EVERY trip. You'll be fine. Have a great time.


----------



## NC Belle

I do plan on buying refillable mug (then dh will use it for his coffee at work like the mugs from 2004-2013 trips), a hat, and a shirt or 2.  

I do have $25 birthday membership reward from Landry so I could do Rainforest or T-Rex, or Yak and Yeti.  I am sensing maybe ordering from some bars/lounges.  
I am thinking some kids meals too.


----------



## disneysteve

NC Belle said:


> I do have $25 birthday membership reward from Landry so I could do Rainforest or T-Rex, or Yak and Yeti. I am sensing maybe ordering from some bars/lounges.


Definitely Yak and Yeti if those are the options.


----------



## NC Belle

If I need to zipline on my trip, I hope to get decent tickets for the future.


----------



## NC Belle

disneysteve said:


> Definitely Yak and Yeti if those are the options.


I am so use to watching sodium/portions so it might be fun.  I like it when it first opened.  I am not buying adult beverages this trip or limit to one.  Hate the cost and carbs.


----------



## disneysteve

NC Belle said:


> If I need to zipline on my trip, I hope to get decent tickets for the future.


No way. Ziplining is expensive. They could charge good money for that experience.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

NC Belle said:


> I do plan on buying refillable mug (then dh will use it for his coffee at work like the mugs from 2004-2013 trips), a hat, and a shirt or 2.
> 
> I do have $25 birthday membership reward from Landry so I could do Rainforest or T-Rex, or Yak and Yeti.  I am sensing maybe ordering from some bars/lounges.
> I am thinking some kids meals too.



I did some kids meals in August when I was there on a solo trip.  I don't usually finish a meal at restaurants here at home, so a kids meal is the perfect size for me.  The only meal I did finish was my meal at Storybook Dining.  It was AWESOME!!  I had the braised chicken and it was so good that I wanted to finish it.

I got a refillable mug too on the trip because it was nice to have a mug to get drinks when I was just getting back to the room during the middle of the day and it was hot out.

Have a great time!!!  I lucked out in August with my room at POP...they gave me a King bed room.  It was great having that much room.


----------



## NC Belle

I got to get planning tomorrow.  Today. I change my flight home with the Southwest sale to non-stop.  I leave Orlando an hour later and home about an hour sooner (in time with fingers cross to say hi/bye to dh before his shift) and got a nice amount of rapid rewards points back.

I finally figured out one source of sounds from the hallway...one by one...my 11 year old camera AA batteries had leaked (heat/age).  I thought I took the batteries out on my last use...oops...luckily my sd card was not damaged....it was almost though.  I am not sure if I can clean it enough for my trip.  DH is determined to work on it because he always wanted me to give it him when I upgrade.  So, I might have to do Best Buy or hope for some decent camera pictures.  I least I found out now than on Sunday at midnight with my early flight  I was trying to do the Disney Store to buy a hat or something ahead of time anyway.


----------



## Eoywin

Time is dragging... ADR'S set, got all the fastpasses I wanted... but it's still October.

I love October but this year, I just want it to be December


----------



## NC Belle

Eoywin said:


> Time is dragging... ADR'S set, got all the fastpasses I wanted... but it's still October.
> 
> I love October but this year, I just want it to be December


I have no adrs or fastpasses yet and 4 day and ? hours to go to the airport.  I can't do fastpasses because I was going to convert my old ticket and still debating the party ticket if its going to be too much rain.  

I might need reminders to eat.


----------



## NC Belle

I am going to need the getaway.  I almost felt like doing a snarky post..I guess I should not start a thread these days where certain ones need to post a reply that can be taken a tad nasty to where i thought about not posting for awhile  except to this thread and  CB NASCAR picks threads.

DH came home on his break and said that his oldest brother did a facebook message saying he was camping nearby until Monday.  So, I need to tidy up in the morning.  He did mention months ago about a potential camping trip.


----------



## NC Belle

I apologize if my posts are not 100% grammar and spell check---tired all week and my eyes get cross and I don't pick up errors until after posting plus the space bar sticks.


----------



## NC Belle

I am feeling better today...good thing too...my insurance had an issue so...knock on wood for good health.  DH had no problems with his half so it could be paperwork stuff---his contract is up for renewal. I had a hard time with it last year (they misspelled my first name plus address corrections for the first month or 2).  The contract renewals stresses the both of us out.

Almost done preparing.  I didn't think my tip would be taken as a non-g rated tip by someone.  This apartment has weird sounds all the time and sometimes I think I can tell what rec. habits our downstairs have that gets bothersome through shared vents and bad insulation balcony doors.  

I have a list of hope to ride list plus must trys.  No adrs and fastpasses yet.  I am almost 75% sure that I am not doing the party on the 29th due to most likely heavy rain by then.


----------



## NC Belle

Getting closer.  We went to Best Buy and decided on a lower end Canon point and shoot (PowerShot Elph 180) and I got some headphones since he broke my last set (no big deala cheap pair from a couple of years ago).

We did window shop at The Disney Store and I saw the new line of winter scarves , Star Wars lines, Halloween, and various bags.  I think of them cheaper than in the parks.  

I keep on forgetting that I need a new umbrella for the trip so I have to drop by CVS tomorrow or get one as a souvenir.  My MIL sent me a generous check for my birthday to make I splurge at her favorite park....EPCOT.  

I found the needed power supply for DH's video camera that he has not really used since our last trip 6 years ago.  He had film Tom Sawyer Island and the Safari.  So, I being using our mini tech bag hold my tablet and the video camera for the flight and possible some of the park time.

My Magical Express tags arrived yesterday so I don't have to worry on baggage claim at MCO.  I hope that we make it on time for my extreme early flight Monday.  He looks tired so I hope that he rests enough this week.


----------



## NC Belle

5 hours to boarding....
Too excited to sleep---fear missing alarm clock.

We just had a nice time with dh's brother and partner,  NC BBQ and carrot cake.  NC beast gets more time with his brother Monday.  

Trying to decide on where to start my park day.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

NC Belle said:


> 5 hours to boarding....
> Too excited to sleep---fear missing alarm clock.
> 
> We just had a nice time with dh's brother and partner,  NC BBQ and carrot cake.  NC beast gets more time with his brother Monday.
> 
> Trying to decide on where to start my park day.


Have a MAGICAL trip!!


----------



## NC Belle

I spent long hours at Epcot and m k for my birthday.  I only ate sandwich only at Electric umbrella with my take of mezzo mix and had dinner at cosmic rays during hea.  I did a character meet with mickey...got to do seven dwarf no e train...love it.  Had fun in the strider and they offered to slow it down because I was have knee braces.issues.  Sorrry...hard to type on the tablet.  Hoping to wake up for an early.  Thinking he later.  I was not feeling Hungary with the heat and had no sweets.  Probably make it up once I sleep...I skip sleep so I can cram in the rides...got my 15 year old ticket and had a special to me deal.  Tired... Usually eat more with dh.  I was too busy to eat.


----------



## NC Belle

Can not fix this auto correct.  It's too funny to keep fixing.  More extreme park time.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Tonyz said:


> So I hope I can post this here but I've got some news I'd like to share with my DIS board buddies. Next month I am getting a book published! It's called _Disney Details: An In-Depth Look at Walt Disney World, _and it is all about the secrets, backstories, and details of Disney World. This thing is crazy in depth, extensively researched, and about as accurate as humanly possible (much to the dismay of my mental health these past couple months).
> 
> I've always loved the attention to detail in Disney World and I am thrilled to have the opportunity to share all this _very important _info with others! I think my fellow die-hard DIS board posters will enjoy it!


That's fantastic, @Tonyz !  Best of luck!  And I can proudly say "I knew you BEFORE you were a published author!".


----------



## SorcererHeidi

@safetymom (Kathy Werling). I hope it's happy, healthy, and magical!


----------



## NC Belle

SorcererHeidi said:


> @safetymom (Kathy Werling). I hope it's happy, healthy, and magical!


Happy


----------



## NC Belle

Okay....weird that my post for Kathy was create on my phone while in Tomorrowland...I wondered where the post went or I thought it was accidentally deleted by me while trying to deal with WDW wifi..  I found it after logging onto my laptop back home.


----------



## NC Belle

Rough patches on tonight's flight....feeling the effects 90 minutes later.  Made it home in time to see dh and loaned him my car keys.  It was so hot and humid that I thought the a/c was broken again.


----------



## superme80

OMG I'm back!!!!! Power cam back on Wednesday and we just got internet back today!!! We might lose power again next week, but I am enjoying all the luxuries!!! LOL  NCBelle: thank you for the trip updates. Sounds like it was a fun time. And happy birthday Kathy!!!!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> OMG I'm back!!!!! Power cam back on Wednesday and we just got internet back today!!! We might lose power again next week, *but I am enjoying all the luxuries!!!* LOL  NCBelle: thank you for the trip updates. Sounds like it was a fun time. And happy birthday Kathy!!!!


@superme80 I always say "You don't miss the "mundane stuff" until you ain't got it, then it all becomes a "luxury".   

Welcome back, hope you can KEEP the power!


----------



## Tonyz

SorcererHeidi said:


> That's fantastic, @Tonyz !  Best of luck!  And I can proudly say "I knew you BEFORE you were a published author!".



Haha thank you, Heidi! People are gonna be so jealous of you!


----------



## superme80

SorcererHeidi said:


> @superme80 I always say "You don't miss the "mundane stuff" until you ain't got it, then it all becomes a "luxury".
> 
> Welcome back, hope you can KEEP the power!


Thank you. I defected and went to 6 Flags today. I was only able to hit one ride since we only had a couple of hours, but no kids!!!!


----------



## NC Belle

I have almost recovered from my adventure.  I had to keep off both feet with my right kneecap bruised and sore and left foot had some heel issues even pre-trip.  NC Beast misplaced his car keys so I had to look many times where he could had been in the apartment and grounds...no luck yet.  This morning, he found his original key that the battery died and it was best at the time for a new key.  Last week, he found out that the strikes and other GM issues, getting a new key is extremely hard now.

The dog forgave me after one day and many bribes.  She got to spend time walking some trails with dh and his oldest brother plus interacted with a cat.  It is good to know that she still likes cats and knows when to keep her distance.


----------



## NC Belle

Mushy date for us... 25 years ago...our first date.


It is 3 years ago that we lost our beloved lab girl Jessie, but it was also the day our current dog Oreo was born

We spoiled our Oreo with extra walks, treats, and a new squeak toy duck.


----------



## disneysteve

NC Belle said:


> Mushy date for us... 25 years ago...our first date.


Happy anniversary. That's a coincidence. Today is the 30th anniversary of our "second first date". We met and dated in high school, then broke up and got back together 9 years later. Today is the anniversary of that second time around. It didn't stick the first time.


----------



## Eoywin

I have 25 days until I'm back in my favorite place (WDW) and the time is just dragging.

Last time we were there was October 2016. We were supposed to go last December but I had massive issues with kidney stones and ended up having to have surgery.

I'm very excited but I wish it would be time to go already!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Eoywin said:


> I have 25 days until I'm back in my favorite place (WDW) and the time is just dragging.
> 
> Last time we were there was October 2016. We were supposed to go last December but I had massive issues with kidney stones and ended up having to have surgery.
> 
> I'm very excited but I wish it would be time to go already!


@Eoywin - Glad you're much healthier now, and have this trip to look forward to.  I hope the time passes quickly for you.  And - when you do go - have a magical trip!


----------



## superme80

Got summoned for jury duty. Thank heavens my youngest is in kindergarten. Anything kindergarten and under excuses you. With 1st grade and above  I would have to BRING my kids to the court house and get excused from the judge.   I cant even imagine attempting to bring my 3 boys to the court house to get out of jury duty.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

The last time I had to go (about 8 years ago, I guess) they weren't excusing ANYBODY.  Used to be they'd excuse me, even though a civilian, because I was a long time employee of a PD, and especially because I worked in Emergency Management.  Nope - they were even making uniformed road cops (in addition to plainclothes detectives, etc., of course), still come in, and sit there most of the day.  I got all the way to the voir dire portion (long table, me at the head, being questioned - you wolda thought <I> was on trial!) by the defendant, his lawyer, the judge, the prosecutor, and others I don't remember.  After basically GRILLING me about how long I'd worked at the PD, if I was actual personal FRIENDS with any of the cops, if I'd take a cop's word over a civilian's, etc. (like I said - like <I> was on trial) they FINALLY excused me - 1/2 an hour before the end of a regular day.  When I talked to the ladies in the office that sends out the jury duty notices, she said EVERYBODY always tried to get excused, so they were't excusing ANYBODY without that kind of grinder.


----------



## superme80

SorcererHeidi said:


> The last time I had to go (about 8 years ago, I guess) they weren't excusing ANYBODY.  Used to be they'd excuse me, even though a civilian, because I was a long time employee of a PD, and especially because I worked in Emergency Management.  Nope - they were even making uniformed road cops (in addition to plainclothes detectives, etc., of course), still come in, and sit there most of the day.  I got all the way to the voir dire portion (long table, me at the head, being questioned - you wolda thought <I> was on trial!) by the defendant, his lawyer, the judge, the prosecutor, and others I don't remember.  After basically GRILLING me about how long I'd worked at the PD, if I was actual personal FRIENDS with any of the cops, if I'd take a cop's word over a civilian's, etc. (like I said - like <I> was on trial) they FINALLY excused me - 1/2 an hour before the end of a regular day.  When I talked to the ladies in the office that sends out the jury duty notices, she said EVERYBODY always tried to get excused, so they were't excusing ANYBODY without that kind of grinder.


I live in a large county, but my area is aging, so I'm not too surprised. Also lots of homeschoolers who are probably trying to get excused.


----------



## NC Belle

My mom had done that once when my sister. a neighbor kid that she babysat, and I were pretty young.  We hung out in the hall with coloring books and most likely Little House on the Prairie book series plus got to watch along with the jury pool, a film on the jury process/justice system.  I think she was excused shortly after that film.


----------



## superme80

From power outages to getting snowed in what a November! Our last power outage was thankfully cancelled last week. This week snow is starting Tuesday night and going through Thursday.  We shall see what happens!


----------



## NC Belle

superme80 said:


> From power outages to getting snowed in what a November! Our last power outage was thankfully cancelled last week. This week snow is starting Tuesday night and going through Thursday.  We shall see what happens!


California/West coast is having it rough.  We lost power at our old house for several days for different storms and it was never fun.  Our power company works pretty good in maintain and repairing lines quickly.


----------



## NC Belle

Extra hugs for *@SorcererHeidi. *I wished that I lived nearby to help cook, move, and whatever else that you need. I have the time and I great stress relief solution (the dog loves hugs and snuggles).


----------



## NC Belle

I have finally finished pre-cook our Thanksgiving meal.  I tried to keep it under 1500 mg sodium...not easy and it would probably go over if we don't watch portion size.  However, I think it would help keep it at a reasonable level if we don't add rolls/biscuits/bread slices since I made a modified family sausage cornbread dressing (its more likely to be in 600s for sodium because package cornbread and sausage) plus instead of his favorite favorite green bean casserole...steamed veggies and/or salad.  I have 2 gravy options,,,one was a turkey gravy packet plus the liquid from our Instant Pot boneless Butterball turkey breast (around 400mg of sodium in a serving of the meat plus the turkey gravy packet was like 238mg of sodium).  I decided to make a thicker gravy with the pot liquor/broth (no salt added) with a cornstarch slurry plus a splash or so of milk.  I think I might freeze this gravy for another week with a lower sodium turkey option plus more mushrooms and vegetables.  We do have the canned cranberry sauce option.  I have made homemade in the past, but it is too much for me to eat alone in 4 days.
I cheated on the dessert.  We had bought Edwards pecan pie (have pumpkin pie in freezer...but, too much fiber and sodium for dh before his early morning flight on Friday on his shorten work night.


Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## NC Belle

I did not accomplish my weekend goal for the closets.  I was too distracted by the dog, searching for deals (did get good deals on my parents' gifts with free shipping), and on Saturday...the marathon (did a few chats on cell phone....which my youtube account on it has my rl name).

Oreo, our dog, seems to think that she gets extra outdoor time/walks when one of her humans is out of town.  I was wishing for an elevator or less steep stairs for our next place (both knees have damage which hurts more with stairs).

@SorcererHeidi, I am not sure if it is in your moving budget, you might need to hire someone to help packing.  We kind of agreed after paying for extra help that we need to purge our stuff more often.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

NC Belle said:


> I did not accomplish my weekend goal for the closets.  I was too distracted by the dog, searching for deals (did get good deals on my parents' gifts with free shipping), and on Saturday...the marathon (did a few chats on cell phone....which my youtube account on it has my rl name).
> 
> Oreo, our dog, seems to think that she gets extra outdoor time/walks when one of her humans is out of town.  I was wishing for an elevator or less steep stairs for our next place (both knees have damage which hurts more with stairs).
> 
> @SorcererHeidi, I am not sure if it is in your moving budget, you might need to hire someone to help packing.  We kind of agreed after paying for extra help that we need to purge our stuff more often.


Thanx, @NC Belle - I am letting moving company "pack" some more fragile/big/weird sized items (TV, portable heater, etc), but am doing everything smaller myself.  But I've been doing it in dribs and drabs, to keep my physical and mental stress down.  I also - due to some former circumstances - don't have a lot, so - in this case - it's a GOOD thing!


----------



## Eoywin

5 days until WDW and so much to do! Doesn't help that my daughter has a Girl Scout event on Thursday night and then a Christmas event at her school Friday night.

We leave Saturday morning and will drive to Daytona Beach then finish the drive to Disney Sunday morning.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Eoywin said:


> 5 days until WDW and so much to do! Doesn't help that my daughter has a Girl Scout event on Thursday night and then a Christmas event at her school Friday night.
> 
> We leave Saturday morning and will drive to Daytona Beach then finish the drive to Disney Sunday morning.


@Eoywin - Sorry, did not see this until now.  You may not see it until you come back, but I am wishing you the most magical trip ever!    Please think of me by the Partners statue!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Very happy and healthy birthday to a one-of-a-kind gift - @WebmasterPete !!


I also totally forgot to put happy birthday to Mr. Walter Elias Disney yesterday.  My bad.


----------



## Eoywin

SorcererHeidi said:


> @Eoywin - Sorry, did not see this until now.  You may not see it until you come back, but I am wishing you the most magical trip ever!    Please think of me by the Partners statue!



Thanks so much and I will!! We leave for Florida tomorrow and arrive at the best place in the world Sunday morning!!!


----------



## superme80

Eoywin said:


> Thanks so much and I will!! We leave for Florida tomorrow and arrive at the best place in the world Sunday morning!!!


Have a fun and safe trip!!!!


----------



## Dead2009

It's cold out and all the dog wants to do is lay on the porch FeelsBadMan.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

I'm quite sure she'll never see this, but I would feel remiss if I didn't wish Miss Madelyn Werner (Pete's Mom, not sure how to spell this sweet lady's name, hope I didn't butcher it too badly) a very happy, healthy, and magical  birthday.  Guess they'll be enjoying their usual tradition of Candlelight together tonight, with dinner at Chefs de France, as he mentioned on a recent show.


----------



## NC Belle

Hi y'all.  We been working on transferring files to our new main laptop and I been trying to see why there is a pop up screen escaping multiple blockers (shows up only when reading the Disboards.   
Dh has been fighting a virus or allergies or both really for the past week.  He has been extra careful on otc with his heart medicine.  DH walked to urgent care Sunday and got his lungs x-ray and have a professional check his lungs and heart (doing good).  He is changing his workouts this week after consulting his trainer.  

I think that we are almost got our holiday meals planned out.  DH has to work on the holidays so we doing easy stuff like steak  and turkey (last month sales).  I got a lot of no salt added and low sodium options the past week or two to balance the holiday favorites.  This week had been the week to stock up on sales on some fresh produce.  I am pushing the vitamin C and other good nutrients to strengthen his immunity levels.  It is a good thing that dh has always love salads and fresh fruit (have to watch the dressing and toppers).  I wish that we had a better fridge size to fit the fresh foods.  I do like having a pantry that I have a shelf dedicated to our seasonings, olive oil, and vinegar selections.  It helps in home cooking to have that stuff at eye level.


----------



## NC Belle

@Eoywin, I hope that you and your family had an awesome trip.


----------



## NC Belle

@SorcererHeidi, I hope that you are doing well.   I hope that you get to chill soon after your moving is done and you get settled in. 
 It was hard to enjoy last year's holiday season for us with the moving and other stuff.  Our dog loves our little fiber optic tree and she is loving Christmas tv shows like Frosty and Rudolph and the word---Santa.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

@SorcererHeidi will you update us when you get a chance how things are working out? 

 Hope you are well my friend!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Thank you SO much for reaching out to check on me, @disneyland_is_magic and @NC Belle, my friends!  I SO appreciate it!

The actual move itself (this past Mon, 12/16) went fairly smoothly.  Found a small, family-owned local moving company, and they were very nice, and professional. I was also fortunate that a longtime friend and her boyfriend drove me to the new place, which is 2 hours away from where I was, so a WHOLE different world.

That being said - I'll say it again - it is a WHOLE different WORLD.  It's also VERY cold right now, and even though no snow on the ground, I haven't been outside much in the last 4 days, and neither is anybody else.  So  I will say I am having a bit of loneliness and depression, since I don't know anybody for 2 hours in any direction, and not driving, I am not even all that familiar with where I am, and not about to meet many people anytime soon  I will say the ComCast tech, UPS man, PeaPod delivery man, and maintenance man from the village were all VERY nice.    I am hoping to feel much better in the spring, when I can get out, start going to the clubhouse to meet people and doing activities, etc.

It is also a LOT for somebody alone, and dealing with physical limitations.  Seems like everything takes SO long to do, doesn't work out or feels wrong/has to be changed, and I'm always in pain, tired, and frustrated.  I also think I've been dealing withe a case of bronchitis, which does't help.

I knew all these factors (except the bronchitis, of course) before I did this.  But knowing, and KNOWING are two different things sometimes, you know?  <small grin>.  And I am still VERY grateful to have the opportunity to check out another way of life, and hopeful getting settled in more, TRYING to be gentle on myself with doing so, and better weather will make it all seem less trying.  Just having a "down, and feeling a bit sorry for myself" time right now, but wanted to let you both know how MUCH I appreciate the reach out.  It's people like you, and others here, that let me know I'm NOT as alone as I feel right now.  BIG HUGS!!!!!!!


----------



## hertamaniac

SorcererHeidi said:


> Thank you SO much for reaching out to check on me, @disneyland_is_magic and @NC Belle, my friends!  I SO appreciate it!
> 
> The actual move itself (this past Mon, 12/16) went fairly smoothly.  Found a small, family-owned local moving company, and they were very nice, and professional. I was also fortunate that a longtime friend and her boyfriend drove me to the new place, which is 2 hours away from where I was, so a WHOLE different world.
> 
> That being said - I'll say it again - it is a WHOLE different WORLD.  It's also VERY cold right now, and even though no snow on the ground, I haven't been outside much in the last 4 days, and neither is anybody else.  So  I will say I am having a bit of loneliness and depression, since I don't know anybody for 2 hours in any direction, and not driving, I am not even all that familiar with where I am, and not about to meet many people anytime soon  I will say the ComCast tech, UPS man, PeaPod delivery man, and maintenance man from the village were all VERY nice.    I am hoping to feel much better in the spring, when I can get out, start going to the clubhouse to meet people and doing activities, etc.
> 
> It is also a LOT for somebody alone, and dealing with physical limitations.  Seems like everything takes SO long to do, doesn't work out or feels wrong/has to be changed, and I'm always in pain, tired, and frustrated.  I also think I've been dealing withe a case of bronchitis, which does't help.
> 
> I knew all these factors (except the bronchitis, of course) before I did this.  But knowing, and KNOWING are two different things sometimes, you know?  <small grin>.  And I am still VERY grateful to have the opportunity to check out another way of life, and hopeful getting settled in more, TRYING to be gentle on myself with doing so, and better weather will make it all seem less trying.  Just having a "down, and feeling a bit sorry for myself" time right now, but wanted to let you both know how MUCH I appreciate the reach out.  It's people like you, and others here, that let me know I'm NOT as alone as I feel right now.  BIG HUGS!!!!!!!



Sorry I haven't checked in with you lately; I was out of town last week (New Orleans).

The weather can definitely have an impact on moods. I do recall how the winter was in the NE and how it just shut me down for months. 

It sounds like the clubhouse will offer you many activities and a chance to hob-knob with some folks. Can you share what activities they offer and perhaps ones that you would be interested in? Are there some new local eateries that interest you?


----------



## SorcererHeidi

hertamaniac said:


> Sorry I haven't checked in with you lately; I was out of town last week (New Orleans).
> 
> The weather can definitely have an impact on moods. I do recall how the winter was in the NE and how it just shut me down for months.
> 
> It sounds like the clubhouse will offer you many activities and a chance to hob-knob with some folks. Can you share what activities they offer and perhaps ones that you would be interested in? Are there some new local eateries that interest you?


Hi @hertamaniac - Hope it was a nice, enjoyable trip to NOLa.  Have always wanted to go there.  I actually had a whole trip planned there with a friend the April Katrina hit.  But my friend backed out of the trip for financial reasons, I didn't feel like going alone, and never planned another one.  

A lot of the problem is I don't drive, so anything and everything around here is MUCH further apart than up in NE NJ where I was. So taking a Lyft somewhere/back is MUCH more expensive, (even though I tried not to do a lot of that before either). I do have access to disabled traans, but you have to know where you're going ahead of time, and when you want to go there, and be picked up, and of of course that's also only during limited daytime hours.  I will eventually be doing that for medical appointments, etc., but it's not like going out in a private vehicle, looking around yourself.    I also had only been down to this area very briefly twice before, so I'm very unfamiliar with what's even around.  All research is done on Google (maps) pretty much - hard to even figure out what bank's even closest when you have no reference points, you know?  There is also a minibus thing that comes around on Mon and Fri and takes you to local shopping, but when I called the office to ask questions (can I bring my Rollator vs. my cane, how long do they stay out, etc?) they didn't seem to know much, I guess since it's an outside contracted vendor, paid for my HOA dues.  And I know one of the local "shopping centers" they go to I've been to a couple of times, it's all outside, and a lot of hte stores looked closed down, so not great in cold weather either.  There is a decent Italian place there that I've been to a couple of times - so I "treated" myself the other night, and ordered a pizza - took TWO AND HALF HOURS to get it.  

The club house is about a 4 bock walk from where my house is.  So again - not really doable in this weather (I have some physical problems related to the cold , and also now have the bronchitis, besides just being uncomfortable, otherwise I' might brave it).  I might eventually join a singing group, they have a some "senior" exercise things I might get into, they have bingo on Sundays (those bingo groupies an be NUTS though!!!!!!), and they used to have a travel club that would VERY much have interested me, although haven't seen it on the calendar in a long time.   They have a movie night once a month too, with some pretty current movies that already happened this month.  Be interesting to see what kind of wildlife I might encounter coming home after dark in this area too.  

I think this is just a case of not being able to access activities right now due to the cold, this being a HUGE change of lifestyle for me, not knowing a single soul, neighbors not being "out and about" to yell hello to due to time of year,  wanting everything to be "in its place" with unpacking right away, and just being alone.  A lot of it too is still dealing with losing most of my social connections when I had to retire, the mental consequences of having to retire at such a young age, and trying to feel "useful" in some capacity.  I am also still struggling with a pretty intense and draining personal issue.

I apologize - I don't want to feel like "poor me". I am very hopeful this will all change for the better with time, familiarity, and better weather.  It's just tough right now.  And I am SO grateful for the opportunity to try this out (that's why I felt I HAD to do it when offered), and also grateful for modern technology - cell phones to reach out for friends, getting groceries and Amazon Prime deliveries, and great cable and Disney Plus to watch tons of content.  And - like i said - all of you guys here.  Thank you for your concern and support.  Always means a LOT!!!


----------



## hertamaniac

SorcererHeidi said:


> Hi @hertamaniac - Hope it was a nice, enjoyable trip to NOLa.  Have always wanted to go there.  I actually had a whole trip planned there with a friend the April Katrina hit.  But my friend backed out of the trip for financial reasons, I didn't feel like going alone, and never planned another one.
> 
> A lot of the problem is I don't drive, so anything and everything around here is MUCH further apart than up in NE NJ where I was. So taking a Lyft somewhere/back is MUCH more expensive, (even though I tried not to do a lot of that before either). I do have access to disabled traans, but you have to know where you're going ahead of time, and when you want to go there, and be picked up, and of of course that's also only during limited daytime hours.  I will eventually be doing that for medical appointments, etc., but it's not like going out in a private vehicle, looking around yourself.    I also had only been down to this area very briefly twice before, so I'm very unfamiliar with what's even around.  All research is done on Google (maps) pretty much - hard to even figure out what bank's even closest when you have no reference points, you know?  There is also a minibus thing that comes around on Mon and Fri and takes you to local shopping, but when I called the office to ask questions (can I bring my Rollator vs. my cane, how long do they stay out, etc?) they didn't seem to know much, I guess since it's an outside contracted vendor, paid for my HOA dues.  And I know one of the local "shopping centers" they go to I've been to a couple of times, it's all outside, and a lot of hte stores looked closed down, so not great in cold weather either.  There is a decent Italian place there that I've been to a couple of times - so I "treated" myself the other night, and ordered a pizza - took TWO AND HALF HOURS to get it.
> 
> The club house is about a 4 bock walk from where my house is.  So again - not really doable in this weather (I have some physical problems related to the cold , and also now have the bronchitis, besides just being uncomfortable, otherwise I' might brave it).  I might eventually join a singing group, they have a some "senior" exercise things I might get into, they have bingo on Sundays (those bingo groupies an be NUTS though!!!!!!), and they used to have a travel club that would VERY much have interested me, although haven't seen it on the calendar in a long time.   They have a movie night once a month too, with some pretty current movies that already happened this month.  Be interesting to see what kind of wildlife I might encounter coming home after dark in this area too.
> 
> I think this is just a case of not being able to access activities right now due to the cold, this being a HUGE change of lifestyle for me, not knowing a single soul, neighbors not being "out and about" to yell hello to due to time of year,  wanting everything to be "in its place" with unpacking right away, and just being alone.  A lot of it too is still dealing with losing most of my social connections when I had to retire, the mental consequences of having to retire at such a young age, and trying to feel "useful" in some capacity.  I am also still struggling with a pretty intense and draining personal issue.
> 
> I apologize - I don't want to feel like "poor me". I am very hopeful this will all change for the better with time, familiarity, and better weather.  It's just tough right now.  And I am SO grateful for the opportunity to try this out (that's why I felt I HAD to do it when offered), and also grateful for modern technology - cell phones to reach out for friends, getting groceries and Amazon Prime deliveries, and great cable and Disney Plus to watch tons of content.  And - like i said - all of you guys here.  Thank you for your concern and support.  Always means a LOT!!!


----------



## hertamaniac

I am so eager to lift you up to tomorrow.  I am out tonight, but want to give you 100% assurance, good projections trumps all!  Chin up my friend....the best is yet to come.


----------



## hertamaniac

SorcererHeidi said:


> Hi @hertamaniac - Hope it was a nice, enjoyable trip to NOLa.  Have always wanted to go there.  I actually had a whole trip planned there with a friend the April Katrina hit.  But my friend backed out of the trip for financial reasons, I didn't feel like going alone, and never planned another one.
> 
> A lot of the problem is I don't drive, so anything and everything around here is MUCH further apart than up in NE NJ where I was. So taking a Lyft somewhere/back is MUCH more expensive, (even though I tried not to do a lot of that before either). I do have access to disabled traans, but you have to know where you're going ahead of time, and when you want to go there, and be picked up, and of of course that's also only during limited daytime hours.  I will eventually be doing that for medical appointments, etc., but it's not like going out in a private vehicle, looking around yourself.    I also had only been down to this area very briefly twice before, so I'm very unfamiliar with what's even around.  All research is done on Google (maps) pretty much - hard to even figure out what bank's even closest when you have no reference points, you know?  There is also a minibus thing that comes around on Mon and Fri and takes you to local shopping, but when I called the office to ask questions (can I bring my Rollator vs. my cane, how long do they stay out, etc?) they didn't seem to know much, I guess since it's an outside contracted vendor, paid for my HOA dues.  And I know one of the local "shopping centers" they go to I've been to a couple of times, it's all outside, and a lot of hte stores looked closed down, so not great in cold weather either.  There is a decent Italian place there that I've been to a couple of times - so I "treated" myself the other night, and ordered a pizza - took TWO AND HALF HOURS to get it.
> 
> The club house is about a 4 bock walk from where my house is.  So again - not really doable in this weather (I have some physical problems related to the cold , and also now have the bronchitis, besides just being uncomfortable, otherwise I' might brave it).  I might eventually join a singing group, they have a some "senior" exercise things I might get into, they have bingo on Sundays (those bingo groupies an be NUTS though!!!!!!), and they used to have a travel club that would VERY much have interested me, although haven't seen it on the calendar in a long time.   They have a movie night once a month too, with some pretty current movies that already happened this month.  Be interesting to see what kind of wildlife I might encounter coming home after dark in this area too.
> 
> I think this is just a case of not being able to access activities right now due to the cold, this being a HUGE change of lifestyle for me, not knowing a single soul, neighbors not being "out and about" to yell hello to due to time of year,  wanting everything to be "in its place" with unpacking right away, and just being alone.  A lot of it too is still dealing with losing most of my social connections when I had to retire, the mental consequences of having to retire at such a young age, and trying to feel "useful" in some capacity.  I am also still struggling with a pretty intense and draining personal issue.
> 
> I apologize - I don't want to feel like "poor me". I am very hopeful this will all change for the better with time, familiarity, and better weather.  It's just tough right now.  And I am SO grateful for the opportunity to try this out (that's why I felt I HAD to do it when offered), and also grateful for modern technology - cell phones to reach out for friends, getting groceries and Amazon Prime deliveries, and great cable and Disney Plus to watch tons of content.  And - like i said - all of you guys here.  Thank you for your concern and support.  Always means a LOT!!!



The trip to NOLA couldn't have gone better.  We went to a Saints NFL game Monday night and my ears are still recovering from the noise.  Moving on to you......

I was thinking about delivery options to your new residence. I am not sure if that is an option, but with the delivery landscape changing rapidly, I thought it might be available to you. But if it takes 2.5 hours to get a pizza, then delivery might as well be for the next day. Did you scour TripAdvisor and restaurants based on a map view? That is what I do anytime I am in a new environment (business/personal).

The travel clubs are usually a big advantage with HOA based communities (my Mom lives in one). She took advantage of it for the first few years and really had nothing but accolades for them. I wonder if the one in your community has a calendar setup for the next few months? Bingo clubs are rumored to be vicious (just kidding). It might be more fun than you think and I surmise that a few friendships can be born out that experience.

Oh, I don't feel that your casting a net of sympathy, but rather expressing how YOU feel at this time. To me, that's brave and something very few posters do.

ETA: I re-read your comments and it appears that the travel club is currently MIA. Now, that makes me think if you could be a pioneer and spearhead a/this group (if applicable) as, since I've "met" you years ago, is something that appeals to you. I get the sense that you would enjoy researching options for a travel experience while seeing others benefit from your diligence.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

hertamaniac said:


> The trip to NOLA couldn't have gone better.  We went to a Saints NFL game Monday night and my ears are still recovering from the noise.  Moving on to you......
> 
> I was thinking about delivery options to your new residence. I am not sure if that is an option, but with the delivery landscape changing rapidly, I thought it might be available to you. But if it takes 2.5 hours to get a pizza, then delivery might as well be for the next day. Did you scour TripAdvisor and restaurants based on a map view? That is what I do anytime I am in a new environment (business/personal).
> 
> The travel clubs are usually a big advantage with HOA based communities (my Mom lives in one). She took advantage of it for the first few years and really had nothing but accolades for them. I wonder if the one in your community has a calendar setup for the next few months? Bingo clubs are rumored to be vicious (just kidding). It might be more fun than you think and I surmise that a few friendships can be born out that experience.
> 
> Oh, I don't feel that your casting a net of sympathy, but rather expressing how YOU feel at this time. To me, that's brave and something very few posters do.
> 
> ETA: I re-read your comments and it appears that the travel club is currently MIA. Now, that makes me think if you could be a pioneer and spearhead a/this group (if applicable) as, since I've "met" you years ago, is something that appeals to you. I get the sense that you would enjoy researching options for a travel experience while seeing others benefit from your diligence.


Thanx for your encouragement and suggestions.  I'm glad your trip to NoLA went well, hope you had at least one beignet for me!    And a Saints game?  Awesome!  Who dat?  

Yes, I have been stalking the calendar of activities for this place on and off for about a year now, and several clubs (the travel club included) have gone "under".    Another one I would have been interested in is the Pet Club.  I don't currently have one, and don't know if I'd allow myself to get one (due to mobility concers caring for one, and also cleaning - I may change my mind later), but I wanted to maybe joint to hear about (and possibly "met" - that had me very excited!) othrs pets.  I'm still hoping to meet some when the weather gets betters, and I'm out and about, rolling around on my Rollator.    They also used to have at least one a month bus rides to Atlantic City, but haven't seen that in awhile either.  

I actually considered starting a travel club, or at one point they had been looking for somebody in emergency management to liaison with the local authorities, which would probably be perfect for me.  But - right now - I have decided to do neither.  I would like to get "the lay of the land" first, and feel people around here out.  Being a renter (which is NOT encouraged!), and being a newbie, I'm kind of looked at with a side eye as it is.  I do not want my first contact with folks to be in "I'm in charge" role - despite my good intentions, and want to help, not lord over people, if that makes any sense (does in my head).  Again - I may change my mind down the line.

I have spent more of my life living "alone:", but surrounded by other people, than I have actually "with" other people - meaning that I've always been single, never had any kids, etc.  But I've pretty much always had people around - whether n a barracks, a rooming house, renting rooms in house, apartment complexes, etc.  This is the first time in a very long time I've been in a house, by myself, and don't know anybody for several hours around.  Like I said - I knew it was going to be kind of like this going in, but it just FEELS so lonely and isolated.  And i'm not used to feeling this way, or to feeling "down".  I'm usually the one picking everybody else up around me.  And again, I am VERY glad to have you all here - thank you!!  I think my thoughts that I want to be back in therapy again (have been in/out a lot of my life, due to childhood traumas) are good ones, and I will definitely be escalating doing that right after the first of the year.  I think that will help too.  And I sincerely hope that anyone that sees that here will see that there should be absolutely NO stigma or bad feelings attached to seeking mental health support.  It's not that I (or anyone else) NEEDS it, it's that I/anyone else DESERVES it, and you don't have to STAY feeling down, you CAN do the work, and actively help yourself feel better.  I don't LIKE feeling like this, I am not USED to feeling like this, so I acknowledge I need to DO something to CHANGE it.

Again - thank you again, @hertamaniac - for your understanding, and friendship.  And thank you to others here who have reached out.  I love and appreciate you all, and am SO grateful we have this forum, and each other!!


----------



## hertamaniac

SorcererHeidi said:


> It's not that I (or anyone else) NEEDS it, it's that I/anyone else DESERVES it, and you don't have to STAY feeling down, you CAN do the work, and actively help yourself feel better.  I don't LIKE feeling like this, I am not USED to feeling like this, so I acknowledge I need to DO something to CHANGE it.



Not to pivot the conversation, but I'm going to pivot the conversation. Your statement above made me think of the movie Joker. Did you see it or have a desire to see it? It delves into this issue IMO and really enjoyed it from a character study standpoint.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

hertamaniac said:


> Not to pivot the conversation, but I'm going to pivot the conversation. Your statement above made me think of the movie Joker. Did you see it or have a desire to see it? It delves into this issue IMO and really enjoyed it from a character study standpoint.


No, I didn't see it, but will keep it in mind for the future.  

I am currently giving myself a few days "off" form unpacking (yesterday and today) and trying to catch up on all my YouTubers.  Watching them usually makes me feel better.  It's also a little bit warmer today, so planning to go out later, take out the starts of TONS of recycling with all the moving boxes, etc. (even the recycling here is different, and frankly WEIRD!  LOL), and I want to sweep off the front stoop area.  I want to limit being outside until I'm totally over my bronchitis, but with it warming up every day this week, I also want to get out/about, and start walking again.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Took out 5 trips of recycling, then used my new broom to sweep the front.  Coughed up a lung afterwards, but glad it's all done.  Found out my Rollator can - and WILL - run by itself down the I-guess-it's-not-level driveway  I musta looked like a fool, running unevenly after it - or as best as I can fake running these days,.  

Also just had an unexpected pleasant experience.  Caught most of the movie DreamGirls - I still remember the surge of excitement that went through my body the first time I heard the song "And I Am Telling You I'm Not Going":.  Pretty much that whole soundtrack just speaks to me, and my love, and taste in music.  And the whole story of Effie White (Jennifer Hudson) being overlooked, and the reason why, etc. has always resonated with me.  And what a set of PIPES on that lady!! Emotional, but extremely cathartic for me.  Really enjoyed it.


----------



## superme80

Saw Rise of Skywalker with DH. Eh. My movie theater has Doritos Nachos though!!! So I enjoyed those!!!!


----------



## NC Belle

I hope everyone is enjoying the season.  DH had to work last week's and this week's holidays (no extra pay) so we are pretty much low key this year.  Poor dh had been having to go to urgent care to recheck his coughing and now has to take some extra medicine which is starting to knock out alot of his coughs (lungs/heart are doing great).  I hope he is not like me in some years where I had to go from my birthday, every major holiday, and up to June for various lung issues/health and almost every time a new Star Wars movie comes out (knock on wood...not this year yet).  He still tries to do his regular exercises which is helping him keep his oxygen levels in the high 90s.  

We could not resist the Dark Side...I mean Disney plus and we plan to do binge watch a certain series.  It is getting hard to resist the Borg (CBS all access) for their Picard series (and other Star Trek stuff plus other things),  

Tonight, I am making some grass-fed steak , tbd vegetable, and salad plus mushrooms before DH goes to work (beef had like 65 mg sodium per serving and very lean).  Tomorrow, cornbread dressing (with Jimmie Dean sausage..naughty sodium dish)m , boneless pork loin (ham has too much sodium), salad, and either slow cooked or roasted veggies.  No black-eyed beans for a tradition New Year tradition since I had a hard time finding them plus no low or no salt added versions were in stock on our big shopping trip.  Cornbread, pork, and some green veggies are for luck and wealth in the coming year..
We had bought too many naughty treats this year from Trader Joes like their stollen, Cane Cane JOJOs, plus other treats so we are going to behave after Jan. 6 (we do celebrate Epiphany with a nice meal, treat, and sometimes a small gift or like a movie. We were hoping to have going to TROS, but his work schedule and cough, we put it off for another week.


----------



## NC Belle

* Special thoughts for @SorcererHeidi for a healthier 2020 and plenty of good times.*


----------



## hertamaniac

NC Belle said:


> It is getting hard to resist the Borg (CBS all access) for their Picard series (and other Star Trek stuff plus other things),



HNY to you two/too!

I am jostling with this same dilemma as Patrick Stewart looks incredible for his return as Picard. And with number one and counselor Troy back.....egads!


----------



## hertamaniac

SorcererHeidi said:


> Thanx for your encouragement and suggestions.  I'm glad your trip to NoLA went well, hope you had at least one beignet for me!   And a Saints game? Awesome! Who dat?



Happy New Year my friend!  I hope all is going well on your front and looking forward to 2020!

Our trip to NOLA couldn't have gone better. I treated my Mom to first row seats to the Saints game with an easy walk from our 2 bedroom 2 bath suite on Poydras Street. She made friends with someone very nice....



And then someone she adores.....


----------



## superme80

Happy New Year everyone!  We have colds, so it has not been a fun new year's eve.  Planning our vacation for the year. We are doing a road trip in the spring. I am going to try and budget and convince my husband we need to go to Legoland and Knott's Berry Farm for Christmas!!!! We shall see. Have a fun and safe holiday!!!!!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Happy New Year to all!  I hope everyone's year will be filled with good health, good friends and family, good laughter, and good memories!

@NC Belle - Thank you so much for the special thoughts, and back to you and your hubby!  I think my bronchitis is FINALLY just about gone, so I can relate to the coughing all the time.  It wears you out, and is just so annoying!

All your meals sounded so good, and had me drooling. I have been wanting get an air fryer for quite some time, and think I've done enough research, and found a good enough price, to take the plunge.  And the fact the oven doesn't work in my new place makes it all the more reason to do it now.  And even though I am not  a big "fried foods" person anyway, it will be ice to eat somewhat healthier

@hertamaniac - Thank you again for your friendship and support.   I am starting to get more used to the isolation, and I have been going out for walks every day the weather has been good.  Having "trash TV" to watch (a guilty pleasure of mine - Bravo Channel mostly - <blushing>) and Disney Plus to watch hasn't hurt any.  Been LOVING the Imagineering Series (all done for now, though, sad it's over), and have started enjoying One Day at Disney as well.

Love the pictures of your Mom, thank you for sharing.  I think it's wonderful that ya'll enjoy each other's company so much!

@superme80 - Vacation planning - sounds like fun!  Hope all get over their colds quickly.


----------



## superme80

Thank you Heidi!!! We are slowly on the mend.


----------



## hertamaniac

Well now that the Saints are out of the playoffs, again, I am ready to move on.

Went to Toothsome Chocolate Factory and Savory Eatery Kitchen (or whatever it is called).  Decided to try the avocado bruschetta that was recently reviewed by the DU team; they didn't steer me wrong.   It was delicious and now has me searching for how to air fry avocados (I don't have an oil fryer).

 

Going to see the movie 1917 today and this is the first time I ever purchased reserved seating.  We'll see how that goes, but I never thought the day would come where I would pre-select a seat at a movie theater.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

hertamaniac said:


> Well now that the Saints are out of the playoffs, again, I am ready to move on.
> 
> Went to Toothsome Chocolate Factory and Savory Eatery Kitchen (or whatever it is called).  Decided to try the avocado bruschetta that was recently reviewed by the DU team; they didn't steer me wrong.   It was delicious and now has me searching for how to air fry avocados (I don't have an oil fryer).
> 
> View attachment 464262 View attachment 464263
> 
> Going to see the movie 1917 today and this is the first time I ever purchased reserved seating.  We'll see how that goes, but I never thought the day would come where I would pre-select a seat at a movie theater.


@hertamaniac - Glad you had a good experience at Toothsome. That's definitely some place I'd like to check out if I ever make it back down that way.  I just got an air fryer (got a FANTASTIC deal on QVC, have been wanting one for awhile), haven't even used it yet, but 1 of the things I've ordered is an olive oil spray bottle - read you shouldn't use Pam or something like that on an ongoing basis, as it can degrade the nonstick coatings over time, and also can potentially be a fire hazard (or at least scorch,m and not taste good) because the oil is of such a low grade.  I also know shouldn't use "traditional" batters to bread stuff - not sure why, haven't gotten to that part of my research yet.  But I do know that if you just Google "how to air fry ****" for anything - a BUNCH of helpful sties/recipes will come up.  I am looking forward to using mine, especially since my oven doesn't work.

I actually feel very ambivalent about having to reserve seats.  There is 1 theater I went to back before i moved which was never really that busy, and I try to never go see movies when they first come out, I don't like being in a crowded theater.  The first time I went to buy at ticket here, and the cashier MADE me pick a seat, I was astounded, and felt VERY old.  And when I walked in, and there were about 5 people in the entire theater, of course I HAD to change my seat - MANY times - just to be a bada**.    .   And when I tell you that I've done assigned seats maybe 20 times now, and somebody was sitting in MY seat at least 1/2 the time, I'm not embellishing.  So I usually end up NOT sitting in my assigned seat anyway.  I think for an extremely popular movie, when it first comes out, it's great - otherwise - personally, I think it's stupid, and not necessary.

Soapbox off - enjoy your movie!


----------



## NC Belle

Dh and I went to see Rise Of Skywalker Monday night and liked it---chose our seats at the window and had the theater to ourselves and maybe a couple of others at one point.  We did the 3D and had the recliners and moveable center arm plus tray tables.  It was a bit creepy seeing no one on our way out after 1 am.  The parking lot only had our car and maybe one of the employees' car.  It was nice being 10-15 minutes from various movie venues.

@SorcererHeidi , I get a lot of ideas from Skinnytaste.com for airfrying and other methods like Instant Pot.  I like the breakdown on nutrition so I work around our diet needs.


----------



## hertamaniac

SorcererHeidi said:


> @hertamaniac - Glad you had a good experience at Toothsome. That's definitely some place I'd like to check out if I ever make it back down that way.  I just got an air fryer (got a FANTASTIC deal on QVC, have been wanting one for awhile), haven't even used it yet, but 1 of the things I've ordered is an olive oil spray bottle - read you shouldn't use Pam or something like that on an ongoing basis, as it can degrade the nonstick coatings over time, and also can potentially be a fire hazard (or at least scorch,m and not taste good) because the oil is of such a low grade.  I also know shouldn't use "traditional" batters to bread stuff - not sure why, haven't gotten to that part of my research yet.  But I do know that if you just Google "how to air fry ****" for anything - a BUNCH of helpful sties/recipes will come up.  I am looking forward to using mine, especially since my oven doesn't work.
> 
> I actually feel very ambivalent about having to reserve seats.  There is 1 theater I went to back before i moved which was never really that busy, and I try to never go see movies when they first come out, I don't like being in a crowded theater.  The first time I went to buy at ticket here, and the cashier MADE me pick a seat, I was astounded, and felt VERY old.  And when I walked in, and there were about 5 people in the entire theater, of course I HAD to change my seat - MANY times - just to be a bada**.    .   And when I tell you that I've done assigned seats maybe 20 times now, and somebody was sitting in MY seat at least 1/2 the time, I'm not embellishing.  So I usually end up NOT sitting in my assigned seat anyway.  I think for an extremely popular movie, when it first comes out, it's great - otherwise - personally, I think it's stupid, and not necessary.
> 
> Soapbox off - enjoy your movie!



Yep...got the oil sprayer a few years ago and I'm done with commercial sprays.  The difference is amazing IMO.  I have been target fixated on only chicken recipes in the power air-fryer oven and that's my issue.  

Well, I'm glad I got the reserved seats as the theater was ~85% occupied.  I usually go to our 2nd rate theaters as I want to support the non-Regal/AMC and our local businesses.  But this movie was the exception.  1917 is a cinematic delight.  I couldn't believe the shots and cinematography.  Yes, I felt it was sensationalized and really thought a little more backdrop into the characters would have yielded a top 5 all-time war movie for me.  So it won't dethrone the recent Midway as my all-time favorite, followed by a 2nd place of the 1976-7 version (only to be seen in Sensurround in the theater).

I would have felt "old" for my reserved seat, but I printed out a hard copy to show I'm just ancient. LOL!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

NC Belle said:


> Dh and I went to see Rise Of Skywalker Monday night and liked it---chose our seats at the window and had the theater to ourselves and maybe a couple of others at one point.  We did the 3D and had the recliners and moveable center arm plus tray tables.  It was a bit creepy seeing no one on our way out after 1 am.  The parking lot only had our car and maybe one of the employees' car.  It was nice being 10-15 minutes from various movie venues.
> 
> @SorcererHeidi , I get a lot of ideas from Skinnytaste.com for airfrying and other methods like Instant Pot.  I like the breakdown on nutrition so I work around our diet needs.


@NC Belle - Thanx so much for the hint on the air fryer recipe site!  I ordered a quite tough heat resistant mat for under mine, before I start using it.  The drawback of having an older kitchen that does NOT have the counterspace or layout for this type of appliance on even an "as needed basis", and also using someone's else's furniture (wooden kitchen table) so you're worried about damaging it.  Soon as that's here, I'll start using the new baby.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

hertamaniac said:


> Yep...got the oil sprayer a few years ago and I'm done with commercial sprays.  The difference is amazing IMO.  I have been target fixated on only chicken recipes in the power air-fryer oven and that's my issue.
> 
> Well, I'm glad I got the reserved seats as the theater was ~85% occupied.  I usually go to our 2nd rate theaters as I want to support the non-Regal/AMC and our local businesses.  But this movie was the exception.  1917 is a cinematic delight.  I couldn't believe the shots and cinematography.  Yes, I felt it was sensationalized and really thought a little more backdrop into the characters would have yielded a top 5 all-time war movie for me.  So it won't dethrone the recent Midway as my all-time favorite, followed by a 2nd place of the 1976-7 version (only to be seen in Sensurround in the theater).
> 
> I would have felt "old" for my reserved seat, but I printed out a hard copy to show I'm just ancient. LOL!


I will probably be making a lot of chicken in mine too, as that's what I've gone towards the last few years, for health reasons.  I am very curious to make a steak in there too, as I LOVE my streak once in awhile!   I'm curious to see if I can make burgers in there too, or are they too much grease - haven't looked that up yet.  I know you can make roast beef, but I probably wont' do that, as it's just me, so would take a LONG time to eat a whole one, and not as good reheated.

Glad you enjoyed your movie!


----------



## hertamaniac

SorcererHeidi said:


> I am very curious to make a steak in there too, as I LOVE my streak once in awhile!



Please tell me you don't streak with your steak.  

How are things settling in with your new residence?  Are you done setting up your personal items and is Disney+ keeping you busy until the weather breaks?


----------



## SorcererHeidi

hertamaniac said:


> Please tell me you don't streak with your steak.
> 
> How are things settling in with your new residence?  Are you done setting up your personal items and is Disney+ keeping you busy until the weather breaks?


You caught me, and my inevitable typos.    But not being nekkid, no. 

I have unpacked everything I NEED for right now, but hit a roadblock, for a variety of reasons - some physical, some mental.  I have no "home decor" or "personal items" out/around, no knick kncacks, no pictures, etc.  And I'm not so sure I will - if my body/mind change, and I decide to, I can always do that.  I did not have much out/around in my last apartment either, never hung any pictures - I was only in there a year, and knew I wouldn't do there long term when I moved in, so didn't want to spend the energy - mentally, and physically - to do so.  I also didn't want to become attached, if that makes any sense.  I was in my last long-term apartment (when my health went downhill, I became disabled, had to retire, etc) for 15 years.  I thought of it as "my little nest", and I had stuff all over, and it made me happy. It tore my heart out, and broke my spirit, to have to give/throw most stuff away, relocate, etc.,  and I never want that feeling again.   And here - I am far from knowing this will be a good fit for me, or that I will be here beyond the year on the lease, so same reasoning.  It helps that I live alone, and don't get much/any company, so it's just me I have to worry about "impressing".  I have also found that, with my physical limitations, it makes it SO much more manageable/easier to clean!!!

That being said - I did decide to chance a day trip being offered to Atlantic City this coming Mon,- walked to the club house yesterday, and bought my requried pre-pay ticket, despite wintry weather being predicted this coming weekend.  And lo and behold - after i left, one of the ladies who runs the travel club called (she took my number when I bought my ticket) called and offered me a ride!  So I am SO happy I have something to look forward to, and don't have to worry bout getting there!  There's another trip in Feb., and if she offers to give me a ride, I'm definitely going to accept!  

I am probably also going to take the minibus to the grocery store this coming Fri.  I want to get the steak to go in the air fryer - I have a grocery order being delivered tomorrow, but the selection of meats is VERY limited, and expensive (1 drawback to online ordering), and of course I like to SEE what I'm buying (feel that way about produce too!).  And weather is supposed to be okay, so that's a plus.  My increasing physical issues are slowly dying down to a dull roar, and I"m trying to learn how to deal with/manage them, so that drawback to getting out without disabled transportation is, at present, manageable as well, which is good, and helpful in trying to attain/maintain my independence, which is SO important to me.

I also start seeing a therapist next week, which will help, I hope, with both my living/isolation situation and feelings, and my personal issue, which has gone downhill from where it has been, even further, so is draining me even more.  I am hoping she/I click, and I can start doing the work to start feeling better immediately.  I want, and need to.  By the way - as a side note - just found an EXCELLENT quote,w which I am adding, as the last addition, onto my signature line, below.

Thanx, once again, to you, and others here,  for your friendship and support.  And - for making me laugh/smile, even if it IS at my own expense!  LOL


----------



## Tiggerette

Hi all, It's my first Tuesday in a long time to be around for a live tues podcast. Is there any chatterati section?
I don't seem to see it, but maybe it's not being offered today (or podcast was pre-taped).

EDIT: I found you!!


----------



## NC Belle

@SorcererHeidi , I am glad that you are doing better....although, streaking with a steak would had been an unique way of meeting your neighbors.  We still have not put up our pictures/art because there was construction nearby that shook the walls at times plus the apartments were up for sale (one buyer backed out so our lease was renewed and might get another short renewal...saving money for next place).  We are going to do some purging items again soon.  We don't use a lot of old kitchen items that were wearing out plus we have some items to donate/recycle too.


Tiggerette, I don't watch live podcast too much, but when I do...its not under my Disboards name.


----------



## superme80

Heidi: I am glad you are taking care of yourself.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> Heidi: I am glad you are taking care of yourself.


Thank you, my friend, I'm sure TRYING to.  I found out a LONG time ago - if I don't, daggone sure ain't nobody else GOING to!


----------



## hertamaniac

SorcererHeidi said:


> You caught me, and my inevitable typos.    But not being nekkid, no.
> 
> I have unpacked everything I NEED for right now, but hit a roadblock, for a variety of reasons - some physical, some mental.  I have no "home decor" or "personal items" out/around, no knick kncacks, no pictures, etc.  And I'm not so sure I will - if my body/mind change, and I decide to, I can always do that.  I did not have much out/around in my last apartment either, never hung any pictures - I was only in there a year, and knew I wouldn't do there long term when I moved in, so didn't want to spend the energy - mentally, and physically - to do so.  I also didn't want to become attached, if that makes any sense.  I was in my last long-term apartment (when my health went downhill, I became disabled, had to retire, etc) for 15 years.  I thought of it as "my little nest", and I had stuff all over, and it made me happy. It tore my heart out, and broke my spirit, to have to give/throw most stuff away, relocate, etc.,  and I never want that feeling again.   And here - I am far from knowing this will be a good fit for me, or that I will be here beyond the year on the lease, so same reasoning.  It helps that I live alone, and don't get much/any company, so it's just me I have to worry about "impressing".  I have also found that, with my physical limitations, it makes it SO much more manageable/easier to clean!!!
> 
> That being said - I did decide to chance a day trip being offered to Atlantic City this coming Mon,- walked to the club house yesterday, and bought my requried pre-pay ticket, despite wintry weather being predicted this coming weekend.  And lo and behold - after i left, one of the ladies who runs the travel club called (she took my number when I bought my ticket) called and offered me a ride!  So I am SO happy I have something to look forward to, and don't have to worry bout getting there!  There's another trip in Feb., and if she offers to give me a ride, I'm definitely going to accept!
> 
> I am probably also going to take the minibus to the grocery store this coming Fri.  I want to get the steak to go in the air fryer - I have a grocery order being delivered tomorrow, but the selection of meats is VERY limited, and expensive (1 drawback to online ordering), and of course I like to SEE what I'm buying (feel that way about produce too!).  And weather is supposed to be okay, so that's a plus.  My increasing physical issues are slowly dying down to a dull roar, and I"m trying to learn how to deal with/manage them, so that drawback to getting out without disabled transportation is, at present, manageable as well, which is good, and helpful in trying to attain/maintain my independence, which is SO important to me.
> 
> I also start seeing a therapist next week, which will help, I hope, with both my living/isolation situation and feelings, and my personal issue, which has gone downhill from where it has been, even further, so is draining me even more.  I am hoping she/I click, and I can start doing the work to start feeling better immediately.  I want, and need to.  By the way - as a side note - just found an EXCELLENT quote,w which I am adding, as the last addition, onto my signature line, below.
> 
> Thanx, once again, to you, and others here,  for your friendship and support.  And - for making me laugh/smile, even if it IS at my own expense!  LOL



Glad you took my comment as in jest, but that was such an easy only-in-fun poke; I'm sure I just opened up that door to be used on me (which is fine).    

A.C. huh? It's been many years since I've been there. I do remember when there was no gambling and my family would stay at a Howard Johnson's hotel on the beach. Then a few years later NJ opened up the gambling and the landscape changed so rapidly that we no longer went for overnight visits. Well, there was one time about 20 years ago when my Dad and I went to see professional boxing at the A.C. Convention Center and stayed overnight at one of the Trump hotels (I forget which one).

My friends and I would stay at Harrah's and visit Borgata since the boardwalk wasn't as appealing as years past. Where is your group/ride going? Do they still offer vouchers/credits for in-house play? I'm not much of a gambler even though I've been to Vegas 5 times over the past 10 years (I enjoyed the free shows on The Strip). I have no idea what A.C. is like now (especially since PA has legalized gambling), but am interested to hear your feedback.

Speaking of feedback, I am eager to hear about your red meat in the air fryer experience (yes....I'm avoiding a steak/streak reference...LOL!). I have done pork rounds in it, on rotisserie mode, and they come out excellent.

I am also a "less is more" approach on my home decor. I don't like clutter (or the appearance of it) and take a minimalist approach. It makes for bare walls, but that somehow tricks my mind to think trinkets are non-essentials.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

hertamaniac said:


> Glad you took my comment as in jest, but that was such an easy only-in-fun poke; I'm sure I just opened up that door to be used on me (which is fine).
> 
> A.C. huh? It's been many years since I've been there. I do remember when there was no gambling and my family would stay at a Howard Johnson's hotel on the beach. Then a few years later NJ opened up the gambling and the landscape changed so rapidly that we no longer went for overnight visits. Well, there was one time about 20 years ago when my Dad and I went to see professional boxing at the A.C. Convention Center and stayed overnight at one of the Trump hotels (I forget which one).
> 
> My friends and I would stay at Harrah's and visit Borgata since the boardwalk wasn't as appealing as years past. Where is your group/ride going? Do they still offer vouchers/credits for in-house play? I'm not much of a gambler even though I've been to Vegas 5 times over the past 10 years (I enjoyed the free shows on The Strip). I have no idea what A.C. is like now (especially since PA has legalized gambling), but am interested to hear your feedback.
> 
> Speaking of feedback, I am eager to hear about your red meat in the air fryer experience (yes....I'm avoiding a steak/streak reference...LOL!). I have done pork rounds in it, on rotisserie mode, and they come out excellent.
> 
> I am also a "less is more" approach on my home decor. I don't like clutter (or the appearance of it) and take a minimalist approach. It makes for bare walls, but that somehow tricks my mind to think trinkets are non-essentials.


Of COURSE I took your "poking me" in jest.  That's one of the things I've always enjoyed the most about our conversations!  I used to tell the guys at work 2 things - First - I KNOW if you don't LIKE me, you won't BUST me, you'll just IGNORE me.  Sometimes they liked me a little TOO much, me thinks.      Secondly - My ego is NOT that big, and my feelings are NOT that small.  So - it's all good, and I always figure -- laugh WITH me, laugh AT me, I don't care, long as you're LAUGHING.  

I'll definitely let you know about the steak, which I'm hopefully going to pick up Friday, so will  make sometime Fri - Sun.  Perfect timing - my heat resistant mat, which I want to have before I use the air fryer - wasn't originally expected for another week to 10 days - just got notification this morning, it's out for delivery.  I ADORE my Amazon Prime, ESPECIALLY in my new more-isolated location!!!  Not so sure UPS or USPS appreciate me, since Amazon doesn't delivery any of their own stuff here, but oh well.  

Years back, when a friend and I used to go to AC for a few-night compd stay every few months, we'd go to Trump Marina almost exclusively - which is the same area as the Borgata, and Harrah's, if you remember.  Even though Trump was not that big, they treated their guests VERY well when it came to comps, and was generally nicely kept up, great (though small buffet), and friendly/helpful staff, and great atmosphere/views, so that brought us back, time and again, which also increased my comps, so it was a definite win/win.  That's where this trip is  going this time too, which is pretty cool, since I have not been there since it became the Golden Nugget years ago, and I have always been curious.  I've been to Resorts (not a fan, except for the food court being right by the bus lobby, since I've almost always gone to AC by bus), and Caesar's (too daggone big, but great buffet, and kept getting better) in the last few years.   I also always preferred "the Marina District" to "The Boardwalk" because - as you said - totally different vibe.  And a lot of times I'd be a woman alone, so needed to feel safe while I walked around.  On the Boardwalk - sometimes even during daytime hours - not so much, and definitely not at night.  This time I won't  be doing much walking around, since it's just a day trip, but I'm thinking./hoping to make some return trips in the future  Very much looking forward to the trip - both for the opportunity to just get out, and hoping to start making some new friends, or at least networking to get into.


----------



## hertamaniac

SorcererHeidi said:


> Of COURSE I took your "poking me" in jest.  That's one of the things I've always enjoyed the most about our conversations!  I used to tell the guys at work 2 things - First - I KNOW if you don't LIKE me, you won't BUST me, you'll just IGNORE me.  Sometimes they liked me a little TOO much, me thinks.    Secondly - My ego is NOT that big, and my feelings are NOT that small. So - it's all good, and I always figure -- laugh WITH me, laugh AT me, I don't care, long as you're LAUGHING.
> 
> I'll definitely let you know about the steak, which I'm hopefully going to pick up Friday, so will  make sometime Fri - Sun.  Perfect timing - my heat resistant mat, which I want to have before I use the air fryer - wasn't originally expected for another week to 10 days - just got notification this morning, it's out for delivery.  I ADORE my Amazon Prime, ESPECIALLY in my new more-isolated location!!!  Not so sure UPS or USPS appreciate me, since Amazon doesn't delivery any of their own stuff here, but oh well.
> 
> Years back, when a friend and I used to go to AC for a few-night compd stay every few months, we'd go to Trump Marina almost exclusively - which is the same area as the Borgata, and Harrah's, if you remember.  Even though Trump was not that big, they treated their guests VERY well when it came to comps, and was generally nicely kept up, great (though small buffet), and friendly/helpful staff, and great atmosphere/views, so that brought us back, time and again, which also increased my comps, so it was a definite win/win.  That's where this trip is  going this time too, which is pretty cool, since I have not been there since it became the Golden Nugget years ago, and I have always been curious.  I've been to Resorts (not a fan, except for the food court being right by the bus lobby, since I've almost always gone to AC by bus), and Caesar's (too daggone big, but great buffet, and kept getting better) in the last few years.   I also always preferred "the Marina District" to "The Boardwalk" because - as you said - totally different vibe.  And a lot of times I'd be a woman alone, so needed to feel safe while I walked around.  On the Boardwalk - sometimes even during daytime hours - not so much, and definitely not at night.  This time I won't  be doing much walking around, since it's just a day trip, but I'm thinking./hoping to make some return trips in the future  Very much looking forward to the trip - both for the opportunity to just get out, and hoping to start making some new friends, or at least networking to get into.



I know exactly where the Trump Marina was as that was my favorite.  It was the simple concrete architecture and, as you say, the views are much better than the boardwalk.  I vaguely remember that there was not much in terms of activities for children there, but that is what appealed to me (a sense of a more relaxed gambling environment).  I didn't know it is now a GN.  Truth be known, GN in downtown LV used to be my favorite (in the Rush Tower).  The rooms and pool are nice, but the environment surrounding it has drastically changed there (referring to Freemont Street).  I felt uncomfortable during the night and was eagle-eyeing everyone in a protection mode.

I have to tell this story: When I was married, my wife and I would go the $1 blackjack tables in LV into the lesser known casinos on the strip (like I said, not much of a gambler). We'd play some slots and then head back to our hotel after our $20/day splurge <insert a little facetious here>. One time, were on our way home at the airport and I'd play about $5-10 on a Wheel of Fortune machine. My wife said to me, "do you think they have the same odds as the resorts?". Me being completely ignorant told her that they have to be. I jump off the Wheel of Fortune machine I was on and sit in the terminal next to a woman who was frantic. Yep....the machine I was so eager to jump off of just hit the progressive. The woman we were sitting next to was calling her family to say her husband hit the big one and wouldn't be on the flight.

How much?  This number is forever lodged in my head.  $1.892M.

Hoping you have luck!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

hertamaniac said:


> I know exactly where the Trump Marina was as that was my favorite.  It was the simple concrete architecture and, as you say, the views are much better than the boardwalk.  I vaguely remember that there was not much in terms of activities for children there, but that is what appealed to me (a sense of a more relaxed gambling environment).  I didn't know it is now a GN.  Truth be known, GN in downtown LV used to be my favorite (in the Rush Tower).  The rooms and pool are nice, but the environment surrounding it has drastically changed there (referring to Freemont Street).  I felt uncomfortable during the night and was eagle-eyeing everyone in a protection mode.
> 
> I have to tell this story: When I was married, my wife and I would go the $1 blackjack tables in LV into the lesser known casinos on the strip (like I said, not much of a gambler). We'd play some slots and then head back to our hotel after our $20/day splurge <insert a little facetious here>. One time, were on our way home at the airport and I'd play about $5-10 on a Wheel of Fortune machine. My wife said to me, "do you think they have the same odds as the resorts?". Me being completely ignorant told her that they have to be. I jump off the Wheel of Fortune machine I was on and sit in the terminal next to a woman who was frantic. Yep....the machine I was so eager to jump off of just hit the progressive. The woman we were sitting next to was calling her family to say her husband hit the big one and wouldn't be on the flight.
> 
> How much?  This number is forever lodged in my head.  $1.892M.
> 
> Hoping you have luck!


Wow - that's some story!  And it's funny - I only did well on a Wheel of Fortune slot one tine (1 pull, $1,400, dollar machine, as are most of the ones I've seen for many years) but almost every single big jackpot I'e ever heard of (I used to subscribe to Strictly Slots magazine when it was hard copy, I'd enjoy reading/using it as a distraction on the bus to AC) was on a WOF machine.  So I will play at least something every time I see one, and it;s available.

When I stayed at the Marina, I actually enjoyed (and asked for) rooms overlooking the Bay rather than the City.  I loved falling asleep watching the colors change on the outside of Harrah's at night, and also loved looking at the LOOOOOOONG bridge during the day.    So pretty.

I actually ended up with a full Marina Suite one time - long story, but was "I'm sorry" for a TOTAL customer service screw up, and was only from late afternoon, until mid day the next day.,  That was cool - right over the marina, full wet bar, dining room, living room with TWO sectional couches, bedroom, even a private butler!!!  And you know what bites?  That time I was ALONE, so couldn't even share my good luck with anybody! But it's a "forever memory" for me, as is drinking a VERY expensive pot of room service coffee the next morning on the sectional couch, in my steak streak uniform (yes - you read that right - I'm a daredevil!!!!!!)     overlooking the Marina, feeling like the Queen of the World.   

I will also say that I never hit big at any other casino in AC (nothing over a grand), or in the times I went to the Live casino when I lived in MD.  Only at the Marina.  Maybe my luck there will hit again - I'll let you know.    These days you jut gotta hope for some decent playtime for your money (machines have gotten REALLY tight and money grab since the explosion of penny slots!!!!), and to have fun.  I even remember where my favorite game was - in the main room (don't know if the layout's changed since I was there), it was a quarter Top Banana slot - I would hit on that thing for at least a couple hundred dollars EVERY SINGLE TIME I played!  I want to see what's there now.  My current "must play" (besides the WOF's I mentioned) is anything with a Red, White, Blue and/or Stars theme - especially the Triple Stars Red, White Blue.  Have always done well on that series too.,


----------



## hertamaniac

SorcererHeidi said:


> Wow - that's some story!  And it's funny - I only did well on a Wheel of Fortune slot one tine (1 pull, $1,400, dollar machine, as are most of the ones I've seen for many years) but almost every single big jackpot I'e ever heard of (I used to subscribe to Strictly Slots magazine when it was hard copy, I'd enjoy reading/using it as a distraction on the bus to AC) was on a WOF machine.  So I will play at least something every time I see one, and it;s available.
> 
> When I stayed at the Marina, I actually enjoyed (and asked for) rooms overlooking the Bay rather than the City.  I loved falling asleep watching the colors change on the outside of Harrah's at night, and also loved looking at the LOOOOOOONG bridge during the day.    So pretty.
> 
> I actually ended up with a full Marina Suite one time - long story, but was "I'm sorry" for a TOTAL customer service screw up, and was only from late afternoon, until mid day the next day.,  That was cool - right over the marina, full wet bar, dining room, living room with TWO sectional couches, bedroom, even a private butler!!!  And you know what bites?  That time I was ALONE, so couldn't even share my good luck with anybody! But it's a "forever memory" for me, as is drinking a VERY expensive pot of room service coffee the next morning on the sectional couch, in my steak streak uniform (yes - you read that right - I'm a daredevil!!!!!!)     overlooking the Marina, feeling like the Queen of the World.
> 
> I will also say that I never hit big at any other casino in AC (nothing over a grand), or in the times I went to the Live casino when I lived in MD.  Only at the Marina.  Maybe my luck there will hit again - I'll let you know.   These days you jut gotta hope for some decent playtime for your money (machines have gotten REALLY tight and money grab since the explosion of penny slots!!!!), and to have fun. I even remember where my favorite game was - in the main room (don't know if the layout's changed since I was there), it was a quarter Top Banana slot - I would hit on that thing for at least a couple hundred dollars EVERY SINGLE TIME I played! I want to see what's there now. My current "must play" (besides the WOF's I mentioned) is anything with a Red, White, Blue and/or Stars theme - especially the Triple Stars Red, White Blue. Have always done well on that series too.,



Interesting about reading about slot machines and strategies.  I've watched a couple of YouTube videos on it, but I really haven't had any luck on any machines.  I'm the type of guy who researched the lowest house advantage game(s)/bets and practiced many times on a computer/console to qualify if it is real.  To date, the easiest strategy is blackjack IF I can use my strategy card (it's generic and easy to get online).  But, I recall some casinos frown or downright refuse to let me play if using it.  It's supposed to give the house a <1% advantage.  Then there is craps.  Now that's a game I thought was far too complicated to learn and only heavy gamblers would play.  I finally learned how to play (again, free online/console) and did find there is a bet that offers a 0% house advantage (but requires a few "rounds" to get there).  Again, this is why the $1/$5 tables is where I would dip my pinky toe into the water.

The only casino close to me is Hard Rock in Tampa. I used to go about every 6 months, but would only play ~$20. I played the video blackjack and once, and if, I got to $60....I'd cash out. That would be enough for my "free" dinner at the Hard Rock Cafe'. That was my lofty goal. Now, the closest gambling we have is pari mutuel horse racing. Florida has stopped dog racing tracks and have turned some of them into poker halls. It's interesting that Florida has not opened up the competitive doors to slots/table games other than the native American sanctioned/owned establishments (and a few small cruises that have go into International waters). In a state that has a plethora of retirees with a desire to do something inside and arguably safe, the state has not opened that door. 

That's some good luck with your room. I'd imagine that view was spectacular, especially if you got the bay/yacht view. Not to sound like a broken record, but I am anxious to hear about your adventure on Monday and how the resort looks now that is a GN.

Enjoy your trip and avoid playing any slot machine that has either a streaker or red meat reference!


----------



## disneysteve

SorcererHeidi said:


> 1 of the things I've ordered is an olive oil spray bottle


We bought one of these years ago but found that it clogged easily and was virtually impossible to clean. Can you share the brand/model of the one you have that you like?


----------



## disneysteve

SorcererHeidi said:


> I have not been there since it became the Golden Nugget


We've talked about this elsewhere but I attended a conference at Golden Nugget back in April. It was my first time there. The casino is okay but dark and very smoky. What really impressed me about GN, however, was the food. It makes sense since the place is owned by the Landry Restaurant group but I ate 3 meals a day there for 5 days and everything was excellent. Michael Patrick's, which is the casual sit down place in the main lobby, was very good. I ordered something different every time I went there and didn't have a single bad meal or even a bad item within a meal.

I didn't do the buffet on that trip but DW and I went there a few months later and did the buffet. My expectations of buffet food are relatively low. I know that it's tough to cook in huge quantities and have food that will sit out on a heating table for extended periods and still turn out a good product. This place manages to do it and do it well. And at a reasonable price. 

I did visit the Charthouse when I was there for my conference but didn't have a sit down meal. We had an alumni reception there so it was more of a cocktail party with apps/hor dourves but everything was very good.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

disneysteve said:


> We bought one of these years ago but found that it clogged easily and was virtually impossible to clean. Can you share the brand/model of the one you have that you like?


@disneysteve - Here is the info, copied straight off Amazon, which is where I ordered it from.  
*Olive Oil Sprayer, Binseni Vinegar Sprayer Liquid Dispenser Kitchen Accessories for BBQ, Salad, Cooking Set (Stainless Steel)*

I haven't received it yet - supposed to be out for delivery today.  I will say that while coming earlier than promised, it still took awhile - I ordered it on 1/9.  The reason I picked this lone over others (did some research, but not a lot, but did see others complaining about clogging on others) is that this comes with not only a brush to clean (which people say works well), it also has a funnel for filing, and the BBQ brush, which I intend to use for stuff in the air fryer, which is why I bought this in the first place.  I also like the look of it, since it's stainless steel and food grade glass, not just glass.  And at $12.99, I thought it seemed like a good price.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

hertamaniac said:


> Interesting about reading about slot machines and strategies.  I've watched a couple of YouTube videos on it, but I really haven't had any luck on any machines.  I'm the type of guy who researched the lowest house advantage game(s)/bets and practiced many times on a computer/console to qualify if it is real.  To date, the easiest strategy is blackjack IF I can use my strategy card (it's generic and easy to get online).  But, I recall some casinos frown or downright refuse to let me play if using it.  It's supposed to give the house a <1% advantage.  Then there is craps.  Now that's a game I thought was far too complicated to learn and only heavy gamblers would play.  I finally learned how to play (again, free online/console) and did find there is a bet that offers a 0% house advantage (but requires a few "rounds" to get there).  Again, this is why the $1/$5 tables is where I would dip my pinky toe into the water.
> 
> The only casino close to me is Hard Rock in Tampa. I used to go about every 6 months, but would only play ~$20. I played the video blackjack and once, and if, I got to $60....I'd cash out. That would be enough for my "free" dinner at the Hard Rock Cafe'. That was my lofty goal. Now, the closest gambling we have is pari mutuel horse racing. Florida has stopped dog racing tracks and have turned some of them into poker halls. It's interesting that Florida has not opened up the competitive doors to slots/table games other than the native American sanctioned/owned establishments (and a few small cruises that have go into International waters). In a state that has a plethora of retirees with a desire to do something inside and arguably safe, the state has not opened that door.
> 
> That's some good luck with your room. I'd imagine that view was spectacular, especially if you got the bay/yacht view. Not to sound like a broken record, but I am anxious to hear about your adventure on Monday and how the resort looks now that is a GN.
> 
> Enjoy your trip and avoid playing any slot machine that has either a streaker or red meat reference!


@hertamaniac - Thanx, I'll definitely let you know how Monday goes!   I used to play video poker, but now usually just play slots. And besides the WOF and "RWB, Stars" themes I mentioned, I play whatever looks "fun". And I think that's the secret - I never play to :win", I play for fun. Even if I'm hitting on something, if I stop having fun, I cash out, and play something else. Conversely - even if I'm not doing well, but I'm still enjoying the play, I'll keep playing. Kind of like a "pay per pull" video game to me.  And I NEVER play irresponsibly, or money that I should be using for something else. I also love going to the track, and there I bet on horses because of the names - totally "not legit" strategy, according to the experts, but again - I go to have FUN.   Haven't been in quite awhile though.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

disneysteve said:


> We've talked about this elsewhere but I attended a conference at Golden Nugget back in April. It was my first time there. The casino is okay but dark and very smoky. What really impressed me about GN, however, was the food. It makes sense since the place is owned by the Landry Restaurant group but I ate 3 meals a day there for 5 days and everything was excellent. Michael Patrick's, which is the casual sit down place in the main lobby, was very good. I ordered something different every time I went there and didn't have a single bad meal or even a bad item within a meal.
> 
> I didn't do the buffet on that trip but DW and I went there a few months later and did the buffet. My expectations of buffet food are relatively low. I know that it's tough to cook in huge quantities and have food that will sit out on a heating table for extended periods and still turn out a good product. This place manages to do it and do it well. And at a reasonable price.
> 
> I did visit the Charthouse when I was there for my conference but didn't have a sit down meal. We had an alumni reception there so it was more of a cocktail party with apps/hor dourves but everything was very good.


@disneysteve - I am DEFINITELY planning on doing the buffet, so will let you know what I think.  When it was TM, the coffee shop was on the upstairs level, near the Player's Club, and was always fairly good.  Great breakfast, although I preferred the buffet, since I love a breakfast buffet.  Can't wait, salivating just thinking of it!


----------



## Dead2009

In today's episode of what grinds my gears.....this slapass. Tries to force a store to sell a display model and when she doesnt, he called the cops on the manager. By the way, at Target, there's certain items you can't buy a display model of. Electronic toothbrushes are one of them.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1218260304557158400


----------



## SorcererHeidi

A very happy, and healthy, birthday, to @newmouse2008  (Teresa).


----------



## SorcererHeidi

@hertamaniac - I am being lazy, and cutting/pasting a post I did on a smaller group I correspond with.  Let me know if you have any questions.  I did think about you while there, and will say - even the EXTERIOR looks totally different.  And there are MANY more eateries, and retail establishments all along the atrium corridors, so it felt quite different from our beloved Marina - faintly familiar, but VERY different.  I do still like the "being removed from the madness/crowds of the Boardwalk", skewing older clientele, and much less crowds, even on MLK holiday, enough to want to go back. 

Was VERY nice to have a trip that took approx 1 hour and 15 minutes vs. 2 hours plus, or even up to 3-4 hours before even heading down (when buses made MANY more stops in Northern NJ, trying to fill up before heading down - THAT was PAINFUL!!! My seat mate was nice. I was surprised at how disoriented I felt soon after going into the Golden Nugget, having spent so much time there when it was the Trump Marina, and the casino itself being just 1 big room, but I was. So I didn't see the whole casino, so there is more to explore if I do go back in Feb. I did unknowingly wander into the smoking section - even being a former smoker - this area REEKED. It also surprised me it had to many "older" machines, and reel slots vs. video slots in there - maybe smokers ARE becoming a dying breed, even in AC, and they are no longer trying to cater to them? Anyway - I got out of that section quickly - nothing to make me want to linger - unlike Caesar's - where there are a great selection of newer, fun, games, even in the smoking section, so I will stay and play there.  Or - since my normal "travel buddy:" is a smoker, I wouldn't mind playing there to accomodate her.

Didn't lose much, and had fun playing although I will say that nothing except a penny "Wheel of Fortune 4-D" really caught my attention for long. Also played a Lord of the Rings for awhile in honor of my ex, who is a huge fan (of the books - he's not a gambler, not sure if he's seen the movies).. The buffet was good - I stupidly forgot to use my $5 food voucher from the bus (also got $25 free play - which I did use = and since the bus trip was only $25, you theoretically came out $5 ahead by going!). Lots of staff working, clean, although small, and a pretty good selection - great salad area. Standouts I tried (and I didn't even really "pig out" like i thought i might, so kind of proud of myself) were a carved ham, REAL mashed potatoes, potato salad, and fried shrimp. I did try a few desserts, but they were unremarkable, and the ones at Caesar's buffet are MUCH MUCH better. Their prices are also MUCH more. All in all, I enjoyed it, and would go again, but just know it would probably be "meh". And like i said - it was clean, well-staffed, and good drink refill/plate clearance. I went during bingo, so no line - smart me. LOL


----------



## hertamaniac

SorcererHeidi said:


> @hertamaniac - I am being lazy, and cutting/pasting a post I did on a smaller group I correspond with.  Let me know if you have any questions.  I did think about you while there, and will say - even the EXTERIOR looks totally different.  And there are MANY more eateries, and retail establishments all along the atrium corridors, so it felt quite different from our beloved Marina - faintly familiar, but VERY different.  I do still like the "being removed from the madness/crowds of the Boardwalk", skewing older clientele, and much less crowds, even on MLK holiday, enough to want to go back.
> 
> Was VERY nice to have a trip that took approx 1 hour and 15 minutes vs. 2 hours plus, or even up to 3-4 hours before even heading down (when buses made MANY more stops in Northern NJ, trying to fill up before heading down - THAT was PAINFUL!!! My seat mate was nice. I was surprised at how disoriented I felt soon after going into the Golden Nugget, having spent so much time there when it was the Trump Marina, and the casino itself being just 1 big room, but I was. So I didn't see the whole casino, so there is more to explore if I do go back in Feb. I did unknowingly wander into the smoking section - even being a former smoker - this area REEKED. It also surprised me it had to many "older" machines, and reel slots vs. video slots in there - maybe smokers ARE becoming a dying breed, even in AC, and they are no longer trying to cater to them? Anyway - I got out of that section quickly - nothing to make me want to linger - unlike Caesar's - where there are a great selection of newer, fun, games, even in the smoking section, so I will stay and play there.  Or - since my normal "travel buddy:" is a smoker, I wouldn't mind playing there to accomodate her.
> 
> Didn't lose much, and had fun playing although I will say that nothing except a penny "Wheel of Fortune 4-D" really caught my attention for long. Also played a Lord of the Rings for awhile in honor of my ex, who is a huge fan (of the books - he's not a gambler, not sure if he's seen the movies).. The buffet was good - I stupidly forgot to use my $5 food voucher from the bus (also got $25 free play - which I did use = and since the bus trip was only $25, you theoretically came out $5 ahead by going!). Lots of staff working, clean, although small, and a pretty good selection - great salad area. Standouts I tried (and I didn't even really "pig out" like i thought i might, so kind of proud of myself) were a carved ham, REAL mashed potatoes, potato salad, and fried shrimp. I did try a few desserts, but they were unremarkable, and the ones at Caesar's buffet are MUCH MUCH better. Their prices are also MUCH more. All in all, I enjoyed it, and would go again, but just know it would probably be "meh". And like i said - it was clean, well-staffed, and good drink refill/plate clearance. I went during bingo, so no line - smart me. LOL



I am glad to hear they still offer the vouchers for the buses.  I don't remember ever getting a food voucher, but if truly helps cover the buffet costs then I think that is outstanding.  Did the casino have free drinks while gambling?  In my travels during my career, I would be in Detroit 2/3X times a year.  The casinos there (Motor City and Greektown) each offered unlimited soda/coffee stations throughout the floors.  I've seen folks just load-up on caffeine and WEEEEEEE!

Hard Rock in Tampa doesn't offer free drinks like that according to my last visit.  I don't drink alcohol when gambling, so I do not know if they are "free".  I know in Vegas, the alcoholic drinks used to flow freely while playing.  I remember one time going to this little itty bitty casino in front of Circus Circus and they had $1 beers.  At that time I could drink, not really enjoy, a beer.  Well, my ex plopped down $5 for 5 Heineken's which freed my apprehension of spending $1 per blackjack hand at a human table.  It's the age-old casino gambit.....free alcohol/no windows/no clocks/ugly carpet to keep the guests fixated at eye level, have no sense of time and throw their logical thinking out.  Did you notice any of that at GN?

Recently, I stayed in Biloxi at The Palace Casino.  The main driver is that it is the only 100% smoke free casino in Biloxi.  I spent a couple of nights there and immediately noticed my nose was enjoying the atmosphere.  Even with mammoth air conditioners and filters, if I catch a whiff of smoke, I'm off to somewhere else.  I think I lost $20 on that trip, but enjoyed the location (also on the inlet side like TM).  I think I got a couple of pics.....









My favorite casino is Scarlett Pearl in Biloxi.  The architecture and colors are right in my wheelhouse.  I've also stayed there (last year) and scored rates that are far below what I expected.   The room I had was exceptional and I think I paid $62/night (off season).  I think I got some pics there too.....














So are there buses that go to Borgata or Harrah's?  Is that something you would be interested in for another trip?


----------



## disneysteve

hertamaniac said:


> Did the casino have free drinks while gambling? In my travels during my career, I would be in Detroit 2/3X times a year. The casinos there (Motor City and Greektown) each offered unlimited soda/coffee stations throughout the floors.
> 
> Recently, I stayed in Biloxi at The Palace Casino. The main driver is that it is the only 100% smoke free casino in Biloxi. I


The Atlantic City casinos do give free drinks. Some of the casinos there and elsewhere now have it set up so you can order a drink from the touch screen on the slot machines which is nice though honestly I think service was quicker when they had more cocktail servers constantly walking the floor.

Harrahs Philadelphia has the free self-serve soda machines. Delaware Park does, too.

The one thing we hate in AC and PA is the smoking. Delaware, NY, and MD are all smoke-free which is great. Unfortunately, we live much closer to the PA casinos so we end up there more often despite the smoke. It just really limits how long we stay. About an hour is our limit.


----------



## hertamaniac

disneysteve said:


> The Atlantic City casinos do give free drinks. Some of the casinos there and elsewhere now have it set up so you can order a drink from the touch screen on the slot machines which is nice though honestly I think service was quicker when they had more cocktail servers constantly walking the floor.
> 
> Harrahs Philadelphia has the free self-serve soda machines. Delaware Park does, too.
> 
> The one thing we hate in AC and PA is the smoking. Delaware, NY, and MD are all smoke-free which is great. Unfortunately, we live much closer to the PA casinos so we end up there more often despite the smoke. It just really limits how long we stay. About an hour is our limit.



Interesting about the touch screens on the slots.  I sort of like the interaction with the servers and them knowing our drink preferences for each round.  Are the free drinks in AC include alcohol?  Is that part of the touch screen (I'm just curious)?

When I would visit my friends/family in PA, we'd typically make a trip to Sands (Bethlehem) or to Mohegan Sun and Mount Airy. I don't recall if they had smoke-free sections.


----------



## disneysteve

hertamaniac said:


> Are the free drinks in AC include alcohol?  Is that part of the touch screen (I'm just curious)?


Yes and Yes.



> When I would visit my friends/family in PA, we'd typically make a trip to Sands (Bethlehem) or to Mohegan Sun and Mount Airy. I don't recall if they had smoke-free sections.


Having a smoking section and a non-smoking section in the same room is as effective as having a peeing section and a no-peeing section in a swimming pool.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

As Steve said - yes = the GN did have free drinks.  I don't drink alcohol, and got an iced coffee to carry around with me from a place called "Beans and Bread" at GN, which is on the way to self park (think it used to be the pizza place, if I'm not mistaken - but again - so lost there now, having only been the 1 time).  And yes - I have seen the "order your drinks touch screen" - at Caesar's - the time s I saw it - some of them let you do the 'full order" like - if you want coffee, you can ask for milk/sugar/whatever, some just have a buttons that says "Beverage Service".  The reels definitely just have that, but so did some video slots I saw.  

And yes - GN (and all other casinos I've been in in AC for the most part, although the Hilton did have the one cmall section right near the Boardwalk with some floor to ceiling windows, which I loved) no windows, LOL @ ugly carpet.  And I remember reading that when they opened Wild Wild West, they actually had to get a special permit, or ordinance passed, or something, to get the big, old fashioned "clock" installed in there, which they wanted for theming.  And the time could NOT be right.  I thought that was pretty amusing.

Nice pics of Biloxi, thanx for sharing.  Had a longtime Disney friend in TX who used to drive to WDW several times a year (sometimes with a 5th wheel, and they'd stay in FW - I visited her on that several times, and it was nice!!!) and they'd always build in stops in Gulfport and Biloxi for the gambling.  I'd love to maybe visit there some day.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

@safetymom -  Thought of you this morning, with a smile on my face.  The "Disney Character of the Day" on my Alexa (which I have programmed as part of my daily briefing) was Figment.   Since I love the Purple Guy as well, it was a great start to my day, despite the torrential rain.


----------



## superme80

Just saw a high school production of Be More Chill. I'll be danged if it wasn't actually good! It is a very strange story, but a lot of fun.


----------



## hertamaniac

SorcererHeidi said:


> Nice pics of Biloxi, thanx for sharing.  Had a longtime Disney friend in TX who used to drive to WDW several times a year (sometimes with a 5th wheel, and they'd stay in FW - I visited her on that several times, and it was nice!!!) and they'd always build in stops in Gulfport and Biloxi for the gambling.  I'd love to maybe visit there some day.



So you enjoyed visiting her in FW in a 5th wheel?  We are going in a couple of weeks as this will be my first time staying there NOT in cabin.  I have never stayed in an RV/5th wheel and want to experience the resort in that way (we are renting a 5th wheel to be site-dropped).  I even made a DisBoards FW sign using the moderator's template; I'll take some snaps when onsite.

I really like Biloxi, but it was merely a stopover for trips to New Orleans and last year for Birmingham (IndyCar race). The Milwaukee Brewers MLB team has a minor league team there (Shuckers) and the stadium is fantastic. It is right on the Gulf (well, across the street). What took me by surprise was the Gulf water there; it is not very attractive unlike Destin (stayed there last month). Destin/Panama City have gorgeous blue/green/clear water, but Biloxi was opaque brown.

Are you planning a return trip to GN?


----------



## SorcererHeidi

hertamaniac said:


> So you enjoyed visiting her in FW in a 5th wheel?  We are going in a couple of weeks as this will be my first time staying there NOT in cabin.  I have never stayed in an RV/5th wheel and want to experience the resort in that way (we are renting a 5th wheel to be site-dropped).  I even made a DisBoards FW sign using the moderator's template; I'll take some snaps when onsite.
> 
> I really like Biloxi, but it was merely a stopover for trips to New Orleans and last year for Birmingham (IndyCar race). The Milwaukee Brewers MLB team has a minor league team there (Shuckers) and the stadium is fantastic. It is right on the Gulf (well, across the street). What took me by surprise was the Gulf water there; it is not very attractive unlike Destin (stayed there last month). Destin/Panama City have gorgeous blue/green/clear water, but Biloxi was opaque brown.
> 
> Are you planning a return trip to GN?


I will admit to not even knowing what a 5th wheel WAS until I saw my friend's, but it was pretty daggone cool - had a big bumpout and everything.  retty cozy, I must say.  I'd love to hear about your experience, and see any pics you'd like to share - whether here, or if you do a trip report, I'd love to follow a link!

They have a trip to GN in February, but not being sure about what the weather's going to be, so not being sure if I'll be able to make it toe club house to catch the bus (was this time too, but got lucky!) and nobody has thus far not offered me a ride, I'll have to play it by ear.  If the weather looks okay a week out (you have to pay for your ticket at least a week in advance, so they know how big/how many buses to run) and there's room on the bus, I'd LOVE to go again.  They're not returning to GN until the fall.  They have trips going to Resorts, and some other casinos/racetracks around, but not sure if I'll go to those or not.  I like to TRY and keep my comps in relatively the same place, to make them worth my while.  Not cheap, but not TOO stupid.  LOL.  I may also decide to get wild, and spend a few nights at GN for my 60th in June.  Haven't decided yet.    I would have to pay for transportation there/back then too, since it would be on my own.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

By the way - I am happy to report that my therapist and I did pretty much "click", and I am very relieved.  She does have a very "NJ attitude" , and jumped to judgement about something with me, and was vocal about expressing that, but I felt comfortable enough to correct her, and she listened.  As long as I keep feeling comfortable enough to keep doing that when necessary (asserting myself has always been an issue for me, especially with authority figures) we'll get along okay.  I'm cautiously optimistic about being able to do some productive work together, and am VERY glad I'm accessing support for myself.


----------



## hertamaniac

SorcererHeidi said:


> By the way - I am happy to report that my therapist and I did pretty much "click", and I am very relieved.  She does have a very "NJ attitude" , and jumped to judgement about something with me, and was vocal about expressing that, but I felt comfortable enough to correct her, and she listened. As long as I keep feeling comfortable enough to keep doing that when necessary (asserting myself has always been an issue for me, especially with authority figures) we'll get along okay. I'm cautiously optimistic about being able to do some productive work together, and am VERY glad I'm accessing support for myself.



That's awesome!  Self-expression with the "NJ attitude" is what I do on rare occasion (although I spent most of my life on the border of NJ/PA).  If you have to contain your inherit thoughts/feelings to the point of choking on your words, then I'm not sure that person is for me/you (ya know what I mean).  I share your assertions concerns, but through experience and professional accomplishments, you can stand proud (not arrogant).  I think it is a fine line between being bold and disrespectful.  The best part, if I am interpreting your message correctly, is that you self-recognized this and early on.  Kudos!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Blushing.  And I did learn - a LONG time ago - there is a HUGE difference between being ASSERTIVE, and being AGGRESIVE, for sure!!!

And I will share the tidbit that one of the things that had me humbled, and in tears (and I am NOT typically an outwardly or publicly emotional person!) is her recognizing my Naval service.  Despite her having been deployed to Iraq twice, and having gone through OCS.  Very unfamiliar (and somewhat uncomfortable)  dynamic for me.      I knew she had served prior to my arrival, it's on her web site- one of the things I thought we could perhaps "bond" over.  Of course she had no idea I did, until I told her that was part of my selection process when she asked me.


----------



## NC Belle

☠

I just noticed a lot of new to me choices on the available smilies while posting my Nascar picks on the CB.

I have been studying cars for couple weeks when dh kinda had an "OOPS" with our now old car.  No tickets and no injuries for us, but he manage to damage the underneath (axle and transmission plus other stuff that would be more than its worth).  We were gong to replace it later this year so we just moved that up and got a good deal with a 2016 suv with lots of newer safety items and gadgets galore plus wifi hotspot. 

DH is not in the dog house for the car because it was becoming a money pit (replaced front brakes and had annual safety inspection like 1-2 weeks before his oops (noticed potential $$$ repairs that would had been needed soon enough).  The new to us car has where the driver seat and side mirrors settings can be saved and adjusted to which one's key.  I saw this feature after purchase and it has always been a pain to adjust everything when switching.
We made it 12 months without having a car payment...so longer last minute trip plans for now.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

I am happy to report I am definitely trying to fit into my new community. And again, I sincerely appreciate all the love and support I have gotten here, which has helped me deal with this HUGE lifestyle and location change.  It has given me the courage to go out into "the scary outside" and approach what were strangers, deal with many unfamiliar situations, and put myself out there.  I can never thank everyone enough.  That's why I'm glad to have encouraging things to share with you.

Have taken the twice-weekly community minibus to go shopping several times, and also to the Post Office, and bank.  Two very nice ladies, and the driver, all helped to make me feel welcome, and provide hints and tips.  Also took the once-a-month bus to the mall, same ladies helped again.  Going to different/bigger mall next month.  I've also signed up for several day trips in the future going to AC (Golden Nugget again, and Resorts), Cape May, NJ, and Amish Country for a buffet and shopping.

I also have to be trained, but have volunteered to be a "base" member for the Safety Patrol, which involves 2 overnights a month, receiving calls from mobile patrol members calling in things like open garage doors, etc..  I would then call the residents to hopefully get them to rectify the issue, and if not, then call the local PD.  Figured volunteering for something that relies heavily on my past skillset, and also gets me to meet people, and become part of the community, while giving, back, is nothing but a positive.  I might volunteer for other things I might be of use for, later on down the line.

Therapist and I continue to do work, and I am hoping my personal issue comes to be less of an issue for me with time, and hard work.  Another reason I want to get involved, to take my mind off of things, increase my self esteem, and decrease depression and self doubt.  It's all a process, and will take time.

I am also entirely grateful for the County-run disabled transportation in my new area.  Everyone I have encountered with that has been SO nice, and helpful.  It is SO well run!


----------



## ChristeneHolder

Hey everyone! I finally joined the DISBoards - after listening to the podcast since 2012! Ahh that's crazy.

Anyways, I'm a new stay-at-home-mom, just had our baby girl in November.
Lately I've been dealing with a lot of anxiety and other things. The news is just never fun to read - always bad things happening. There's a lot of stress in my life right now (outside of baby things). Last week (maybe 2 weeks ago) I was watching the podcast and John mentioned that they were going to just forget about all the bad stuff happening and have fun and just "go to our happy place" and it totally resonated with me. I felt like I was in such a better mood after that podcast and I realized I needed to finally register for "the boards" and just interact with the community more. 

thanks for having me here


----------



## SorcererHeidi

ChristeneHolder said:


> Hey everyone! I finally joined the DISBoards - after listening to the podcast since 2012! Ahh that's crazy.
> 
> Anyways, I'm a new stay-at-home-mom, just had our baby girl in November.
> Lately I've been dealing with a lot of anxiety and other things. The news is just never fun to read - always bad things happening. There's a lot of stress in my life right now (outside of baby things). Last week (maybe 2 weeks ago) I was watching the podcast and John mentioned that they were going to just forget about all the bad stuff happening and have fun and just "go to our happy place" and it totally resonated with me. I felt like I was in such a better mood after that podcast and I realized I needed to finally register for "the boards" and just interact with the community more.
> 
> thanks for having me here


@ChristeneHolder - Welcome!  Glad to have you around these parts.  And colngrats on your new bundle of joy!  Planning on some future visits with her?


----------



## ChristeneHolder

SorcererHeidi said:


> @ChristeneHolder - Welcome!  Glad to have you around these parts.  And colngrats on your new bundle of joy!  Planning on some future visits with her?


Yes!!  We want to try and go in 2021 for the 50th! I was there for the 25th when I was 5 years old, so I thought it would be fun to visit again. That was the year of the cake castle lol!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

ChristeneHolder said:


> Yes!!  We want to try and go in 2021 for the 50th! I was there for the 25th when I was 5 years old, so I thought it would be fun to visit again. That was the year of the cake castle lol!


Yeah, I was there for the cakestle (still makes me nauseous to remember that Pepto Bismol pink - EVERY pun intended!)  , but I was FAR from 5 years old!  Now I feel ancient!!


----------



## superme80

Went to my Kiwani's meeting and we had a "game of luck" after the meeting. I won $119!!!!    I rarely win anything.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Don't know if anybody else here plays HQ Trivia, but I was saddened to learn last night it is shutting down.  I am so sad.  It has literally been part of my daily life for 2+ years, and I will totally miss it.    I am hoping that another company might buy and restart it, despite it already having 1 failed attempt.  I doubt it would remain fee, though - I always wondered how long that was going to last.


----------



## NC Belle

SorcererHeidi said:


> Don't know if anybody else here plays HQ Trivia, but I was saddened to learn last night it is shutting down.  I am so sad.  It has literally been part of my daily life for 2+ years, and I will totally miss it.   I am hoping that another company might buy and restart it, despite it already having 1 failed attempt. I doubt it would remain fee, though - I always wondered how long that was going to last.


NC Beast and I used to play another game that his mom liked for short time (think it was on Google play) and like playing Candy Crush still plus a couple of other King.com games.


----------



## NC Belle

SorcererHeidi said:


> Yeah, I was there for the cakestle (still makes me nauseous to remember that Pepto Bismol pink - EVERY pun intended!)  , but I was FAR from 5 years old! Now I feel ancient!!


The Cake Castle happened after my honeymoon...my youngest 2 first cousins were born 96/97.  (big spread of ages on that side)


----------



## NC Belle

Our favorite girl scout came by and I bought 5 boxes (different types for hopefully spread out times). I don't know when we would have another opportunity with plans to move this year (part to apartment complex is still for sale despite being in a hot market area).


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Rumors on Twitter have it HQ will be coming back, under another name, no other details that I saw yet though.  Like I said - I will be very surprised if it remains fee, while still allowing you to win real, free money.  They also promised that everyone who attempted to cash out their winnings when the new broke, will eventually be paid, which is good news.  Took me over 2 years to earn my $12.12, a few pennies at a time!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

A very happy and healthy birthday is wished for @WebmasterJohn, and my good firend, @TheMaxRebo .  May both your days, and year to come, be filled with good friends, good laughter, good love, and good memories!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SorcererHeidi said:


> A very happy and healthy birthday is wished for @WebmasterJohn, and my good firend, @TheMaxRebo .  May both your days, and year to come, be filled with good friends, good laughter, good love, and good memories!!



Thank you!  It was a very good birthday (we are at WDW after all) and had dinner at the Give Kids the World Village and got to meet Linda Larkin (so I can check "have am actual Disney Princess wish me a Happy Birthday" of the list)


----------



## SorcererHeidi

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thank you!  It was a very good birthday (we are at WDW after all) and had dinner at the Give Kids the World Village and got to meet Linda Larkin (so I can check "have am actual Disney Princess wish me a Happy Birthday" of the list)
> 
> View attachment 475572


@TheMaxRebo  And you and Judi look fantastic!!


----------



## superme80

Happy Birthday Max!!!1 How exciting! What a great birthday!!!


----------



## hertamaniac

Got the campsites request in for next week.   I can't believe that I am not going to stay at a hotel/resort.  I've already got a name for my trip report as a single, middle-aged male...."I've kissed a Fort Wilderness pine tree and I liked it".  Who knows, this could go really well or lots of sleepless nights.  I love FW when I stayed in the cabins, but this is really going outside my comfort zone.  If it gets too torturous, I can just leave and drive home about an hour away.  But, I want to experience this side of FW and see if I can put all those years of corporate Americana to rest.

I've got the Hertamaniac sign completed for the DIS boards and my IndyCar flags are ready.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

hertamaniac said:


> Got the campsites request in for next week.   I can't believe that I am not going to stay at a hotel/resort.  I've already got a name for my trip report as a single, middle-aged male...."I've kissed a Fort Wilderness pine tree and I liked it".  Who knows, this could go really well or lots of sleepless nights.  I love FW when I stayed in the cabins, but this is really going outside my comfort zone.  If it gets too torturous, I can just leave and drive home about an hour away.  But, I want to experience this side of FW and see if I can put all those years of corporate Americana to rest.
> 
> I've got the Hertamaniac sign completed for the DIS boards and my IndyCar flags are ready.


I hope you have a magical time, with some wonderful memories!  I definitely can't wait to hear all about it!  Love the Trip Report title!


----------



## NC Belle

Dh's first on-site stay was at Ft. Wilderness back in the days when Space Mountain was the latest new ride. 

I have the cabins in mind on a future trip (or on a short list to pick) because a kitchen is handy for having healthy options to counteract the splurges.  I'm not sure if MIL has a timeshare week to spare to exchange for DVC or Bonnet Creek (did this when it was opening up Tower 5/Building 5).  I might have us to maybe a short trip maybe by May before Spaceship Earth gets its makeover.  DH has his 1 year checkup for his heart in May (doing good) with Cardio and the other doctors/healthcare team says he is doing great so he might be able to go on some thrill rides.

I almost got to ride Everest with Helio Castroneves (plus Joey Fatone and maybe another star...was parade taping week), but we keep waving to each other while the station was doing a hold pattern for them to space out for reduce picture taking.  We got some lanyards after our ride--part of the magical promotion. back in 2007.


----------



## NC Belle

I think we must be specially marked on Harris Teeter customer list (a Kroger owned grocery chain) because I sent a customer e-mail form on the app telling about another weird event at a local store (a coupon that was peeled off the bottle on that shopping rang up expired.  We double checked on the expiration dateas we were putting up the groceries and I saw it was a sell by or best by Jan 7 2020 date so on the complaint form attached a photo of it.  Okay, tonight at 5 pm, the general manager calls us and he knows my first name which was not on the email complaint which he goes on and on for almost 5-10 minutes that we should go to him or call him for future issues because the email made it to the president of the company.  We thought it was more of a hey...the stock needs checking over heads up. 
We did plan to get the product refunded anyway, but thought maybe a store should know that some products need to be removed plus we had emails that usually get an email a day or 2 later/form letter.  Now, the manager is telling us that he will make sure that we are not having out of the way in checking things or going in person for refunds.  Our conversation just felt plain awkward.

*We have a rotation of stores that we use for deals and plus local was best on a wet day/night.  We love Publix for service, but timing was bad this week.  We had too much fun at Wegmans the prior week (DH loves the cart escalator).


----------



## hertamaniac

NC Belle said:


> Dh's first on-site stay was at Ft. Wilderness back in the days when Space Mountain was the latest new ride.
> 
> I have the cabins in mind on a future trip (or on a short list to pick) because a kitchen is handy for having healthy options to counteract the splurges.  I'm not sure if MIL has a timeshare week to spare to exchange for DVC or Bonnet Creek (did this when it was opening up Tower 5/Building 5).  I might have us to maybe a short trip maybe by May before Spaceship Earth gets its makeover.  DH has his 1 year checkup for his heart in May (doing good) with Cardio and the other doctors/healthcare team says he is doing great so he might be able to go on some thrill rides.
> 
> I almost got to ride Everest with Helio Castroneves (plus Joey Fatone and maybe another star...was parade taping week), but we keep waving to each other while the station was doing a hold pattern for them to space out for reduce picture taking.  We got some lanyards after our ride--part of the magical promotion. back in 2007.



You mentioned Helio and voila'.....after his win in St. Pete.


----------



## superme80

Mother in law fell the other day. She neglected to tell people she hit her head. DH's step dad called an ambulance for her today. DH was at the hospital. She is being kept overnight for observation. All scans are showing nothing, but she has a disease that is an offshoot of Parkinson's, so not sure if that is effecting anything. Very stressful day. I have been watching the meltdown of the youtube Disney community over the resignation of Bob Iger. Have to keep my brain busy with something other than worry.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> Mother in law fell the other day. She neglected to tell people she hit her head. DH's step dad called an ambulance for her today. DH was at the hospital. She is being kept overnight for observation. All scans are showing nothing, but she has a disease that is an offshoot of Parkinson's, so not sure if that is effecting anything. Very stressful day. I have been watching the meltdown of the youtube Disney community over the resignation of Bob Iger. Have to keep my brain busy with something other than worry.


@superme80  - Hope all turns out okay.  Hugs.


----------



## superme80

SorcererHeidi said:


> @superme80  - Hope all turns out okay.  Hugs.


Thank you. They are keeping her for another night. She is having memory issues. She is 80, so I knew times like this were coming, but you are never really prepared for it.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> Thank you. They are keeping her for another night. She is having memory issues. She is 80, so I knew times like this were coming, but you are never really prepared for it.


I hear ya.  I have SO many friends who have/are going through "aging parents issues".  That's why I'm usually glad I lost my Mom when I was 3, and my Dad when I was 19.  I know that sounds cold, but I mean it.  I see so many people's hearts being ripped out as their parents/loved ones age.


----------



## superme80

I to


SorcererHeidi said:


> I hear ya.  I have SO many friends who have/are going through "aging parents issues".  That's why I'm usually glad I lost my Mom when I was 3, and my Dad when I was 19.  I know that sounds cold, but I mean it.  I see so many people's hearts being ripped out as their parents/loved ones age.


totally understand. It is so hard. DH and I have been together for almost 14 years now. She has been there for so long in my life. It isn't looking good. She will be losing much of her independence. She has held onto it for so long. I do not envy my husband or SIL for having to break the news to her.


----------



## TresGriffin

Hi there, 

If you wouldn’t mind checking out my thread in the Theme Parks Community, I would love your help with a project I’m working on regarding MDE.

Thanks!


----------



## NC Belle

superme80 said:


> Thank you. They are keeping her for another night. She is having memory issues. She is 80, so I knew times like this were coming, but you are never really prepared for it.


Hugs.
We have close members that had various memory/dementia issues over the years.  We know that time is precious and try to enjoy different relatives' good days.  I know the ones from my side tend to hang out with me at different family functions (his side too).  I remember that my paternal Grandma's youngest sister kept on telling me at my grandmother visitation and funeral reception that her sister died.  She could not remember that I used to see her on very visit to my grandparents and at church/Sunday school.  My aunt was maybe mid 70s at that time (G-ma was 80).


----------



## superme80

NC Belle said:


> Hugs.
> We have close members that had various memory/dementia issues over the years.  We know that time is precious and try to enjoy different relatives' good days.  I know the ones from my side tend to hang out with me at different family functions (his side too).  I remember that my paternal Grandma's youngest sister kept on telling me at my grandmother visitation and funeral reception that her sister died.  She could not remember that I used to see her on very visit to my grandparents and at church/Sunday school.  My aunt was maybe mid 70s at that time (G-ma was 80).


All of my grandparents have had some sort of dementia or Alzheimer at some point in their life. This is hard as we are now becoming caregivers. You can prepare yourself the best you can, but you are never REALLY prepared for it. She is going to a rehab facility for 20 days, and hopefully we can get the house ready for her plus 24 hr care. My sister in law has been amazing, but MIL is mad at her, because SIL is looking out for her, so a lot is falling on DH.


----------



## hertamaniac

I need to work on my flag tie skills.  Weather is perfect at Fort Wilderness!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Very nice, @hertamaniac !  Looks VERY homey, thanx for sharing - enjoy - you certainly deserve it!!


----------



## FeaturePresentation

I'm not a regular chit-chatter, but I wanted to mention somewhere that I finally saw a podcaster in the park last Friday. We were having a rough day, so it was a nice surprise to see a familiar face!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

FeaturePresentation said:


> I'm not a regular chit-chatter, but I wanted to mention somewhere that I finally saw a podcaster in the park last Friday. We were having a rough day, so it was a nice surprise to see a familiar face!


Sorry you were having a rough day, @FeaturePresentation, but glad you saw somebody.  Who was it, and did you go up and say hi?


----------



## FeaturePresentation

SorcererHeidi said:


> Sorry you were having a rough day, @FeaturePresentation, but glad you saw somebody.  Who was it, and did you go up and say hi?



Craig. We were both in (a long) line for Peoplemover. I believe it was around the time they evacuated it which may explain the line.

I wasn't sure if it was work or family time since he was with a group, so we didn't say hi. We just enjoyed seeing a podcaster in the park after years of listening.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

A very magical, healthy, and    are wished today to @Teleclashter (Craig).


----------



## NC Belle

I am sorry to not drop by the past few days....too grumpy lately and trying not to put in my 2 cents (or should that more these days ) on some select threads. It is something frustrating daily for a week...and having less sleep due to knees at first then neck/shoulder pains (dog pulled too hard on her leash a couple of times).

MIL is some health challenges again, and made sure we (sons and their wives/partners plus now the grandchildren) know at the same time what she wants to do with her life while she has a choice.  She is in Florida visiting relatives and friends and using some of the timeshare weeks at the beach (think she went to Tampa airport last week).  She is not too worried about the virus situation because she is art peace with her decisions.

NC Beast had a good respiratory appointment today...98% oxygen rate which is a sign that his heart condition is stable and improving with medicine, diet, and exercise.  He was not told to wear a mask in public so we are taking normal precautions to avoid virus (not just the flu/other).  I love Publix in our...they have been cleaning everything more often and we wished that they stock more low sodium/no salt added products so we don't have to do other stores too much. Monday, not too bad on food supplies, but the tp and some soap supplies were running low...good deals and people stocking up.  We did add extra stuff the past couple of weeks for the just in case and the items were a good deal at the time.


----------



## NC Belle

FeaturePresentation said:


> I'm not a regular chit-chatter, but I wanted to mention somewhere that I finally saw a podcaster in the park last Friday. We were having a rough day, so it was a nice surprise to see a familiar face!


I hope you get a chance to meet some in person.  I have met some a long time ago and if the episode still active in the 2007 podcast vault/collection...Pete thought we were weird for wanting to meet up and do some pictures with Bawb and Corey.  2008, we were at an August Dole Whip to honor Bawb's memory...got to meet Bawb's wife, John, Kevin,  and Corey.  We were next John and Kevin in a group photo.   We were across Kathy when she was doing photos of the August 2008 parade for Michael Phelps and his gold medals...we did not say hi to her because it was after after her photos posted that we were they at the same time.

It seems like a lot of us are having rough days.


----------



## superme80

My mother in law is home now. She is "fine".  Nothing is wrong with her..   Nothing we can do. We are just praying for the best and trying to be available as much as we can.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> My mother in law is home now. She is "fine".  Nothing is wrong with her..   Nothing we can do. We are just praying for the best and trying to be available as much as we can.


@superme80  - Hugs to you, gentle hugs to her.  She is VERY lucky to have you, and caring others, in her life!!  Believe me, I know, from personal experience.  I am 2 hours away from any of my friends,, and have no family in my  life.  That's why I will NEVER forget to be SO grateful for my support system here!!


----------



## superme80

SorcererHeidi said:


> @superme80  - Hugs to you, gentle hugs to her.  She is VERY lucky to have you, and caring others, in her life!!  Believe me, I know, from personal experience.  I am 2 hours away from any of my friends,, and have no family in my  life.  That's why I will NEVER forget to be SO grateful for my support system here!!


Thank you! Your encouraging post have been a huge mental and emotional boost for me over the years.  She is a very independent woman. I love her so much. I just wish she could understand that we are trying to help.  Thankfully she still thinks my husband is awesome, so he can get away with bossing her around a bit.


----------



## NC Belle

superme80 said:


> My mother in law is home now. She is "fine".  Nothing is wrong with her..   Nothing we can do. We are just praying for the best and trying to be available as much as we can.


You just basically smile and say"Okay, Mom"..."Just checking in to see if you need anything...."

My MIL is enjoying Florida and must be feeling better after a couple days down there (her heart defibrillator went off last week during the night before her trip).  We can have a cousin or so to check on her if needed.  I'm not sure if it wise for me to do a road trip (Wake county/NC confirmed case lives not that far away...not happy that he went to church/public places while he knowingly that he was coming down with something).


----------



## SorcererHeidi

NC Belle said:


> You just basically smile and say"Okay, Mom"..."Just checking in to see if you need anything...."
> 
> My MIL is enjoying Florida and must be feeling better after a couple days down there (her heart defibrillator went off last week during the night before her trip).  We can have a cousin or so to check on her if needed.  I'm not sure if it wise for me to do a road trip (Wake county/NC confirmed case lives not that far away...not happy that he went to church/public places while he knowingly that he was coming down with something).


@NC Belle - Your MIL also incredibly blessed to have you!


----------



## superme80

NC Belle said:


> You just basically smile and say"Okay, Mom"..."Just checking in to see if you need anything...."
> 
> My MIL is enjoying Florida and must be feeling better after a couple days down there (her heart defibrillator went off last week during the night before her trip).  We can have a cousin or so to check on her if needed.  I'm not sure if it wise for me to do a road trip (Wake county/NC confirmed case lives not that far away...not happy that he went to church/public places while he knowingly that he was coming down with something).


Exactly. Thankfully after some thought, and reminder of her husband and friends that are her age, she is more on board with railings for her front porch!!!!! My husband told her she came up with a great idea.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Umm - @superme80 - Dunno how old you MIL is, but you can tell her that at my almost-60 years, I am ALWAYS grateful when I grab MY railings on the way inside, or to hoist myself up into the community bus!!   Vanity, and pride be damned!   I'd he a LOT more embarrassed to be rolling around on the ground, broken, like Humpty Dumpty!


----------



## disneyseniors

I just wanted to comment on the last podcast.   I haven't been on this thread and hope this is the right place to discuss the podcasts?
I wanted to congratulate Ryno on doing a great job as host.  He really kept the show moving!
I do feel that the cast, being in the parks all the time, might have a different outlook than the rest of us who only go to WDW once a year or two?  I know Craig mentioned that the Indiana Jones area should be torn down and something else different should be there.   If you have been to IJ before, it still is a great show.  Like other Disney iconic attractions, Indiana Jones has reached that level, IMO.  People love to see it every time, and I even met a lady who was picked for the show before and of course sees it every trip  To other people it will be the first time to see it.   So, it really bothers me when cast members give that viewpoint casually on the show.  They obviously have been to the parks ALOT and maybe have a jaded viewpoint on what they consider needing to go.  What is the answer?   I think a fresh outlook with a new person or persons who only go once a year or so would be a great idea.  Just an interview on their favorites and their must do's.   It must be difficult to look at things with fresh eyes when you have done so many, many times.  It's only natural to be a little jaded towards what you like and dislike.   Only MO on the matter.   I just wanted to make the point that even though Indiana Jones has been around a long time, it is a loved attraction, much like Peter Pan and Haunted Mansion, to a lot of people.


----------



## superme80

SorcererHeidi said:


> Umm - @superme80 - Dunno how old you MIL is, but you can tell her that at my almost-60 years, I am ALWAYS grateful when I grab MY railings on the way inside, or to hoist myself up into the community bus!!   Vanity, and pride be damned!   I'd he a LOT more embarrassed to be rolling around on the ground, broken, like Humpty Dumpty!


She is 80!!! Drives me insane!!! I am almost 40 and I still use my railings when it icy or if it rains.  I didn't once and slipped when I was pregnant with my 3rd. I was fine, but it made me realize, HAND RAILINGS ARE GREAT!!!!  She went out with DH's niece and her family yesterday.  So she is business as usual.


----------



## NC Belle

disneyseniors said:


> I just wanted to comment on the last podcast.   I haven't been on this thread and hope this is the right place to discuss the podcasts?
> I wanted to congratulate Ryno on doing a great job as host.  He really kept the show moving!
> I do feel that the cast, being in the parks all the time, might have a different outlook than the rest of us who only go to WDW once a year or two?  I know Craig mentioned that the Indiana Jones area should be torn down and something else different should be there.   If you have been to IJ before, it still is a great show.  Like other Disney iconic attractions, Indiana Jones has reached that level, IMO.  People love to see it every time, and I even met a lady who was picked for the show before and of course sees it every trip  To other people it will be the first time to see it.   So, it really bothers me when cast members give that viewpoint casually on the show.  They obviously have been to the parks ALOT and maybe have a jaded viewpoint on what they consider needing to go.  What is the answer?   I think a fresh outlook with a new person or persons who only go once a year or so would be a great idea.  Just an interview on their favorites and their must do's.   It must be difficult to look at things with fresh eyes when you have done so many, many times.  It's only natural to be a little jaded towards what you like and dislike.   Only MO on the matter.   I just wanted to make the point that even though Indiana Jones has been around a long time, it is a loved attraction, much like Peter Pan and Haunted Mansion, to a lot of people.


 I have not watch Indy for at least 10 years, however on future trips... we might watch more shows to have a rest time.  The only time that we watched the Beauty and the Beast show at the Studios was in 2007 with Corey Martin (Bawb was doing something else due to the disabled section was filled). We went to the show because they said that we had to do it because of our Dis names...and we liked it.   Dh and I did the Laughing floor twice maybe with the last time with friends from Spain (his wife and kids had limited English skills at the time) 10 years ago.


----------



## FeaturePresentation

Anyone know what happened to the Moving to Orlando series? All the videos are private now.


----------



## sweetpeama

Can I vent for just a minute here please. My girls are active in 4-H though my oldest is wanting this to once again be her last year. I thought I might be able to convience her to continue after this year but honestly right now after the club meeting tonight I don't know if I am going to be able to and this is a youth organization that I was involved in and that I feel strongly about having my kids particiate in as well. 
Originally all the kids were supposed to do their club level deomonstrations at the February meeting so that those which include my girls who are planning on participating in the county communication day event can get some feedback on them before registration is due. Since the orginizational leader was sick the meeting got canceled so since my girls participate in communication day they needed to do their demonstrations this month. A little background the club that they are now in has a themed meal on the odd months of the year with the exception of the September end of year meeting as that one is when new members can come check out the club and that way they don't have to worry about any unknown food allergies. For both their January and March ones it was suggested to do Chinese food by a couple of the kids. This one mom M always shoots it down and makes everyone switch to something else with comments like Chinese food is too complicated to make and we would have to get it from a resturant and who's going to pay-you. 
My 15 year old did her demonstration on how to make a simple beef teryaki stir fry and at the end when she asked if there were any questions one of the other kids asked why she chose the topic that she did. My daughter replied back that she enjoys Chinese food and that it has been mentioned as an option for the meal theme a few times but always gets shut down because Chinese food is too complicated to make. M started in yelling at her with I did not say it was too complicated I said it was too expensive and I can't afford it but now everyone knows thank you. Keep in mind that M is old enought to have a child that is also in the 14-16 year old age range Then as my 15 year old daughter was strarting to take things out to our vehicle and trying not to cry in front of everyone one of the other teenagers was hiding around the corner and decided to jump out and scare my daughter and that got her crying. Which she would not have had M not got her to the point where she was fighting back the tears and was waiting until we were in the car heading home. 
Since we had discovered we were out of an ingedient we needed for what we were going to make for lunch today (12 year old is supposed to do microwave sloppy joes in one of her projects) unless that can of tomato sauce is one of the items 12 year old decided to remove the label on. We had to stop by the store on our way home so I took my cell phone camera and took pictures of the different food items used ( a tray of precut vegetables for stir fry, they also have ones for grilling or fajittas, some of the individual vegetables in the precut mix (didn't see zuchiinni or summer squash but sometimes we can't get out of season items here due to being in MT and the stuff not selling so stores don't carry it unless you ask them to and then at least the primarily grocery only places will order it and put the rest of what you don't want out for others to buy but when it's gone that's it. We took price pictures where you can tell the item as well making sure to get the regular pirce on cut up stew meat (it the same cut for stir fry), a boneless piece of beef, boneless skinless chicken breasts (4 in the package), frozen stir fry vegetables, the teriyaki sauce (both a large bottle like we buy for our house and a smaller bottle if you didn't use it for other things like mainading meat for barbecuing, a small bottle of vegetable oil, and corn starch along with the stuff to make a simple egg drop soup (chicken broth, scallons aka greee onions, eggs, cornstarch, maybe some shreaded carrot) rice, and even fortune cookies (not doing the 3 cookies per person serving size but one each like you would get in a resturant). My 15 year old is going to put in some of the time where she is not saying anything ( the kids get docked for dead air time) and talk not only about the cost of doing the stirfry (We get 2 meals from the just over 2 pound package of cubbed meat aqnd buyin the same weight and cutting it ourselves is even lower cost wise so she is going to use both) but including it over rice along with a bowl of egg drop soup and a fortune cookies for dessert to show that this is the cost of an entire meal.. Shie is also going to do if you did this waith chicken it is this much and will have on hand what it would cost to do sweet and sour chicken (boneless skinless chicken breasts or thighs, onion, peppers, pineapple tidbits that are drained and of course sweet and sour sauce and she might (we have to get a few prices) also inlcude how much it would be to do a basic wonton soup. 
Would I be petty when we are at a required event on Saturday to go thank you to M because now my daughter is going to be able to include a cost comparission of making a simple Chinese meal at home to what that same meal would cost in a resturant. Plus she is thinking of doing a cost comparission of making at home to eating out for other types of cuisines. 
If you got through my rant post thanks for reading.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

sweetpeama said:


> Can I vent for just a minute here please. My girls are active in 4-H though my oldest is wanting this to once again be her last year. I thought I might be able to convience her to continue after this year but honestly right now after the club meeting tonight I don't know if I am going to be able to and this is a youth organization that I was involved in and that I feel strongly about having my kids particiate in as well.
> Originally all the kids were supposed to do their club level deomonstrations at the February meeting so that those which include my girls who are planning on participating in the county communication day event can get some feedback on them before registration is due. Since the orginizational leader was sick the meeting got canceled so since my girls participate in communication day they needed to do their demonstrations this month. A little background the club that they are now in has a themed meal on the odd months of the year with the exception of the September end of year meeting as that one is when new members can come check out the club and that way they don't have to worry about any unknown food allergies. For both their January and March ones it was suggested to do Chinese food by a couple of the kids. This one mom M always shoots it down and makes everyone switch to something else with comments like Chinese food is too complicated to make and we would have to get it from a resturant and who's going to pay-you.
> My 15 year old did her demonstration on how to make a simple beef teryaki stir fry and at the end when she asked if there were any questions one of the other kids asked why she chose the topic that she did. My daughter replied back that she enjoys Chinese food and that it has been mentioned as an option for the meal theme a few times but always gets shut down because Chinese food is too complicated to make. M started in yelling at her with I did not say it was too complicated I said it was too expensive and I can't afford it but now everyone knows thank you. Keep in mind that M is old enought to have a child that is also in the 14-16 year old age range Then as my 15 year old daughter was strarting to take things out to our vehicle and trying not to cry in front of everyone one of the other teenagers was hiding around the corner and decided to jump out and scare my daughter and that got her crying. Which she would not have had M not got her to the point where she was fighting back the tears and was waiting until we were in the car heading home.
> Since we had discovered we were out of an ingedient we needed for what we were going to make for lunch today (12 year old is supposed to do microwave sloppy joes in one of her projects) unless that can of tomato sauce is one of the items 12 year old decided to remove the label on. We had to stop by the store on our way home so I took my cell phone camera and took pictures of the different food items used ( a tray of precut vegetables for stir fry, they also have ones for grilling or fajittas, some of the individual vegetables in the precut mix (didn't see zuchiinni or summer squash but sometimes we can't get out of season items here due to being in MT and the stuff not selling so stores don't carry it unless you ask them to and then at least the primarily grocery only places will order it and put the rest of what you don't want out for others to buy but when it's gone that's it. We took price pictures where you can tell the item as well making sure to get the regular pirce on cut up stew meat (it the same cut for stir fry), a boneless piece of beef, boneless skinless chicken breasts (4 in the package), frozen stir fry vegetables, the teriyaki sauce (both a large bottle like we buy for our house and a smaller bottle if you didn't use it for other things like mainading meat for barbecuing, a small bottle of vegetable oil, and corn starch along with the stuff to make a simple egg drop soup (chicken broth, scallons aka greee onions, eggs, cornstarch, maybe some shreaded carrot) rice, and even fortune cookies (not doing the 3 cookies per person serving size but one each like you would get in a resturant). My 15 year old is going to put in some of the time where she is not saying anything ( the kids get docked for dead air time) and talk not only about the cost of doing the stirfry (We get 2 meals from the just over 2 pound package of cubbed meat aqnd buyin the same weight and cutting it ourselves is even lower cost wise so she is going to use both) but including it over rice along with a bowl of egg drop soup and a fortune cookies for dessert to show that this is the cost of an entire meal.. Shie is also going to do if you did this waith chicken it is this much and will have on hand what it would cost to do sweet and sour chicken (boneless skinless chicken breasts or thighs, onion, peppers, pineapple tidbits that are drained and of course sweet and sour sauce and she might (we have to get a few prices) also inlcude how much it would be to do a basic wonton soup.
> Would I be petty when we are at a required event on Saturday to go thank you to M because now my daughter is going to be able to include a cost comparission of making a simple Chinese meal at home to what that same meal would cost in a resturant. Plus she is thinking of doing a cost comparission of making at home to eating out for other types of cuisines.
> If you got through my rant post thanks for reading.


Hugs, @sweetpeama.  So sorry you, and your daughter, are going through this.  Glad you felt this was a safe space to vent, as I have done here, many times myself.  I hope you can get a positive outcome to all this, that makes you,a and your daughter, feel valued, heard, and appreciated.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

to @WebmasterMaryJo ! I alsways say have a happy, and HEALTHY - but mean that even MORE right now!!!


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

SorcererHeidi said:


> to @WebmasterMaryJo ! I alsways say have a happy, and HEALTHY - but mean that even MORE right now!!!



Thank you so much!!!   I hit the big 60, and born in 1960 -- woo hoo!  And it's π Day, to boot.

I appreciate the thought.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

WebmasterMaryJo said:


> Thank you so much!!!   I hit the big 60, and born in 1960 -- woo hoo!  And it's π Day, to boot.
> 
> I appreciate the thought.


Ha!  You're only a few months ahead of me.  Born same year, will turn same number.


----------



## disneysteve

WebmasterMaryJo said:


> Thank you so much!!!   I hit the big 60, and born in 1960 -- woo hoo!  And it's π Day, to boot.
> 
> I appreciate the thought.


Happy birthday, Mary Jo!


----------



## NC Belle

*Happy Birthday to π and * @WebmasterMaryJo ! 

We will have some key lime pie to celebrate.


----------



## NC Belle

SorcererHeidi said:


> Ha!  You're only a few months ahead of me.  Born same year, will turn same number.


In a few months, dh will join the half century club (I got a few more years before that club).


----------



## NC Belle

Happy Dance...Frozen 2 is now available 3/14 for streaming on Disney+.


----------



## superme80

Happy Birthday Mary Jo!!!!!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

NC Belle said:


> Happy Dance...Frozen 2 is now available 3/14 for streaming on Disney+.


OK - I USED to like you!


----------



## NC Belle

SorcererHeidi said:


> OK - I USED to like you!


The dog and I enjoyed it.  She slept through half and at the end credits...she had a dog smile.  She picked the 2nd movie-Cars, well touch me with her paw as I read off the Pixar movie titles.  The last movie was Wall-E.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

NC Belle said:


> The dog and I enjoyed it.  She slept through half and at the end credits...she had a dog smile.  She picked the 2nd movie-Cars, well touch me with her paw as I read off the Pixar movie titles.  The last movie was Wall-E.


OK - you said Wall-E - I can like you again.        Now say you loved Big Hero 6, and I can REALLY like you!    I SO want a personal health care companion!


----------



## NC Belle

SorcererHeidi said:


> OK - you said Wall-E - I can like you again.       Now say you loved Big Hero 6, and I can REALLY like you!  I SO want a personal health care companion!


Wall-E...it is okay, dh hates it......Big Hero 6 is good. until 



Spoiler



you start to count how many movies involve the killing off of a sibling or other relatives


.  Dh has not seen Big Hero 6.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

NC Belle said:


> Wall-E...it is okay, dh hates it......Big Hero 6 is good. until
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> you start to count how many movies involve the killing off of a sibling or other relatives
> 
> 
> .  Dh has not seen Big Hero 6.


Oh - I agree - for sure!  Almost every single Disney movie, I end up balwling somewhere during it, and yelling " I HATE this movie!", and then bawling, at the end, yelling "I LOVE this movie!".   Maybe I just need an evaluation?


----------



## sweetpeama

Watched Frozen 2 today and was able to get most of the story but had a hard time hearing the conversation at the beginning thanks to a kid who decided to blast something on her ipad right next to me. It took a while for me to get kid to take the ipad to her room. Going to rewatch again later and hopefully I can get some of the conversation in a few of the opening scenes but not right at the open a bit better.
Happy Belated Birthday Mary Jo 
How is everyone holding out. We are doing well here. MT governor issued a decree shutting down all public schools starting Monday for the next 2 weeks. Haven't heard anything about the private schools being closed though there is at least one in my area that has closed. This one has around 1000 students between the elementary and the high school so larger than some of the smaller public school districts including some with high schools in my county.  The 3 smaller private schools in my area have not updated their websites to indicate that they are closed but then with enrollments of under 400 students each and that at the one that has a high school as well it's easy for them to send out an email or even call parents. I imagine that they will close after Monday if they have not just to give their boards a chance to have an emergency meeting. The elementary district I am zoned for the board had an emergency meeting Friday night and decided to be closed on Monday to give teachers a chance to prepare but it looked like they were going to reopen on Tuesday for 3 days and then have a planned in the schedule 4 day weekend starting Friday.  
We already practice social distancing due to having a child who does not like large crowds just say grocery store at 5:15 PM is a prime melt down location and you will know why we avoid taking her anywhere near a crowded place. We are the family that avoids family night at places unless it's the kids eat free with adult entre purchase at Denny's or I-HOP and we are the family there taking advantage at 8:30/9 PM because no people.  Don't worry school is not affected because we start our day a bit later, early days are once a week on the day 12 year old has speech and OT. Those days we start our day at 9:40 the rest of the week most of the time it's 10:30.  We call it living the life of a night workers schedule.


----------



## Brancaneve

HI! Has anyone heard if there will or will not be a show tomorrow? I understand the importance of limiting contact and travel, but a show will be the highlight of my day.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Brancaneve said:


> HI! Has anyone heard if there will or will not be a show tomorrow? I understand the importance of limiting contact and travel, but a show will be the highlight of my day.


@Brancaneve   Pete talked about it on his latest solo Patreon show - he said there WILL be something.  Since he talked about several different things, I believe his final decision was that he will put something on, by himself, from his office.  Like you mentioned, he said he still wants there to be "something", especially in these times.  Which I greatly, and gratefully, respect!


----------



## Brancaneve

SorcererHeidi said:


> @Brancaneve   Pete talked about it on his latest solo Patreon show - he said there WILL be something.  Since he talked about several different things, I believe his final decision was that he will put something on, by himself, from his office.  Like you mentioned, he said he still wants there to be "something", especially in these times.  Which I greatly, and gratefully, respect!



Thank you @SorcererHeidi !  It's a smart move for Pete to do a solo show. Thank you Pete for providing us with information. I'm sure it will be a difficult show.........


----------



## NC Belle

I hope that everyone has a healthy and quiet week.

This week, I will enjoy my latest Amazon purchase (The Testaments by Margaret Atwood (got a good deal on the Kindle/Audiobook plus had a gift balance on my account.

I might need to get a pencil sharpener and bring out the coloring books that I bought several years ago...great to get mind awat from current events for a bit.
I did get some workout wear to do some stretches...might still have some light handweights to increase the cardio value.


----------



## superme80

If someone post another "stay home" post  on social media, I am going ballistic!!!!  Currently picking what books i am going to order for my co-op's Usborne Fundraiser.  I was trying to keep it on the low side, not sure that will happen.    Just over everything. I just want life to go back to normal.


----------



## disneysteve

superme80 said:


> If someone post another "stay home" post on social media, I am going ballistic!!!!


I'm sure people would stop posting them if everyone would start listening to them. The number of people ignoring all of the warnings is ridiculous. Far too many people aren't taking this seriously.


----------



## superme80

disneysteve said:


> I'm sure people would stop posting them if everyone would start listening to them. The number of people ignoring all of the warnings is ridiculous. Far too many people aren't taking this seriously.


And the ones who need to head them, are not listening anyways.  Just post pics of your animals.


----------



## NC Belle

I feel sorry for the Kennedy family facing another tragedy...the mother/son should not had gone out on a canoe in those waters.  I used to live and boat/fish in that area.  That side of the bay have  choppy water and this time of the year...still pretty cold.  

DH had to work from home because someone at his job site went in knowing that that he or she was sick (the person had the ability to work from home).  DH is suppose to be okay because it was a different section and a haz-mat clean up is going to be done.  We are trying to adapt for his shift---wishing that we keep the 2 monitors that he donated before our move.


----------



## thingaboutarsenal

I've missed Disney so I signed up for a message board owned by a podcast that I listen to and I've been getting my Disney fix there.  I'm sure you've all heard of it.


----------



## disneysteve

thingaboutarsenal said:


> I've missed Disney so I signed up for a message board owned by a podcast that I listen to and I've been getting my Disney fix there.  I'm sure you've all heard of it.


Welcome!


----------



## thingaboutarsenal

disneysteve said:


> Welcome!


"I'm just happy to be here"


----------



## disneysteve

thingaboutarsenal said:


> "I'm just happy to be here"


I think that line is already taken.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

thingaboutarsenal said:


> "I'm just happy to be here"


As Dr. Steve said - welcome!  And I'm just glad to be here too.

Stay strong, stay positive, stay healthy!!


----------



## thingaboutarsenal

SorcererHeidi said:


> As Dr. Steve said - welcome!  And I'm just glad to be here too.
> 
> Stay strong, stay positive, stay healthy!!


Brighter times are coming.  I'm at the point where I look forward to yard work so I guess that's the silver lining.  Nobody I know has been impacted beyond first world problems so I really consider myself blessed.  This won't last forever.  I'm glad to have a place to talk about the place I'd really like to be right now.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Very happy, and HEALTHY (please STAY that way, brother!) birthday to my friend @CampbellzSoup !!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

SorcererHeidi said:


> Very happy, and HEALTHY (please STAY that way, brother!) birthday to my friend @CampbellzSoup !!



Thank you so much my love truly I appreciate your kind words.


----------



## hertamaniac

I almost forgot about this thread.

My gym has been closed for several weeks and I regularly use their sauna. I believe the studies about using them/it as an immunity builder. I have been "soaking" in a sauna for about 5+ years at ~3-4 times a week. Although it doesn't put a dent in my weight loss, I definitely do feel off if I haven't used it for a short period of time. Even when I go on cruises, I book the spa packages primarily to use their sauna.

So, I forged ahead and purchased a sauna on the very day our county/FL said no gyms to remain open.  It's been about 2 weeks since I got it and I find myself using it about 4-5 times a week, but in a different routine.  At our gym, I would go in for about 15-20 minutes at a time, then drink tons of water, shower, rest in the pool for about 5 minutes and then repeat 2-3 times (trying to oscillate my heart rate).  Usually, I can handle about 40-45 minutes total using a 5-10 minute cool down period in their pool. 

With my home sauna, I stay in it for 30-40 minutes straight through.  The temperature is lower (~135-140° F), but my elevated heart rate is sustained longer. 

A fringe benefit with my sauna is I get to watch T.V., but know my electric bill is going to skyrocket. Naturally, the gas savings and wear and tear on my car hopefully, partially offset that cost.


----------



## stindall

Just popping in to see if anyone knows a Barb Barnswarth? She made some rude comments on the livestream video Craig, Kylie, and Ryno did. Wasn't sure if she was a user here or just a random person. I've never seen her name before!


----------



## superme80

Talked to my husband about our eventual Disney World trip. We are planning hopefully for 2022. We started talking numbers. What does my husband say? "Where is the hotel where you see animals?" I show him Animal Kingdom Lodge. Husband, "Oh we should stay there."  WHAT??!!! I showed him the price. Husband, "We still have time."   So looks like I am saving for our first trip to Animal Kingdom Lodge!!!!!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> Talked to my husband about our eventual Disney World trip. We are planning hopefully for 2022. We started talking numbers. What does my husband say? "Where is the hotel where you see animals?" I show him Animal Kingdom Lodge. Husband, "Oh we should stay there."  WHAT??!!! I showed him the price. Husband, "We still have time."   So looks like I am saving for our first trip to Animal Kingdom Lodge!!!!!


Totally, awesomely cool!  SO happy for you!     
And tell the hubby I said I'll let you keep him now.


----------



## superme80

I will! He has been amazing during this whole lock down. His former boss is a huge Disney fan and was talking up Animal Kingdom Lodge. I was shocked when he suggested it.


----------



## NC Belle

superme80 said:


> Talked to my husband about our eventual Disney World trip. We are planning hopefully for 2022. We started talking numbers. What does my husband say? "Where is the hotel where you see animals?" I show him Animal Kingdom Lodge. Husband, "Oh we should stay there."  WHAT??!!! I showed him the price. Husband, "We still have time."   So looks like I am saving for our first trip to Animal Kingdom Lodge!!!!!


We loved our stays at AKL (have not stay there since DVC changed Jambo because of budget or deals at other ones).  We like pool view (room was later converted to DVC studio) and standard was okay (close to lobby/view over the entrance).

We have a short list of what hope for a future trip...maybe this fall and if the dog is coming too.  The timeline for dh was a possible 2020 fall to celebrate his milestone birthday next month.  His heart/health is fine, but it is waiting for his chance to be converted from contractor to a full-time employee with some paid benefits which a timeline was 8 months to 2 years when he was hired in 2018.  Next year, we might splurge on a trip to celebrate our 25th anniversary.


----------



## superme80

NC Belle said:


> We loved our stays at AKL (have not stay there since DVC changed Jambo because of budget or deals at other ones).  We like pool view (room was later converted to DVC studio) and standard was okay (close to lobby/view over the entrance).
> 
> We have a short list of what hope for a future trip...maybe this fall and if the dog is coming too.  The timeline for dh was a possible 2020 fall to celebrate his milestone birthday next month.  His heart/health is fine, but it is waiting for his chance to be converted from contractor to a full-time employee with some paid benefits which a timeline was 8 months to 2 years when he was hired in 2018.  Next year, we might splurge on a trip to celebrate our 25th anniversary.


I hope you can have your big anniversary trip! The only time we have stayed on property anywhere was at Legoland.  I was very surprised when my husband wanted to stay deluxe.  I realized that by the time we go, all my kids might be Disney ADULTS!!!!   Thankfully they like us, so they will want to hang out with us! LOL Animal Kingdom looks amazing!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

AKL is amazing.  I've been blessed to have stayed there twice - both times in Jambo House, once in DVC Jambo.  Matter of fact - when I talk about winning the DVC contest a little more than 10 years ago, and getting 225 points a year for 3 years, to stay anywhere I wanted?  That was to celebrate the building of Kidani!  Anyway - have also had savannah views both times - NOTHING like it - NOTHING.  AKL is actually one of my favorite properties, period, and when I was going annually, I always made it a point to get on property there (WL as well) at least once a visit to see the animals, have a meal, and just soak up the ambiance.  It just always feels like "home" to me!


----------



## superme80

SorcererHeidi said:


> AKL is amazing.  I've been blessed to have stayed there twice - both times in Jambo House, once in DVC Jambo.  Matter of fact - when I talk about winning the DVC contest a little more than 10 years ago, and getting 225 points a year for 3 years, to stay anywhere I wanted?  That was to celebrate the building of Kidani!  Anyway - have also had savannah views both times - NOTHING like it - NOTHING.  AKL is actually one of my favorite properties, period, and when I was going annually, I always made it a point to get on property there (WL as well) at least once a visit to see the animals, have a meal, and just soak up the ambiance.  It just always feels like "home" to me!


I'm very excited. I know I have a 2 year wait, but I am contacting a Dreams agent next year to start getting ready!!!


----------



## NC Belle

I took this picture of a flyover near a Raleigh, NC hospital May 14.  This group is called The Bandit Flight Team.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

@NC Belle  - Wow!  Fantastic picture, thanx for sharing!  I am, unfortuantely, in the wrong place in the State of New Jersey since my move this past December.  I missed both recent flyover by the Blue Angels (GO NAVY!!!!!) and ThunderBirds, and the NJ National Guard.  I was so disappointed.  Of course - BOTH of them flew RIGHT over several places I used to live, and work!      Still made me proud, and I LOVE to see this kind of stuff!!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

A very happy and HEAL:THY birthday wish goes out to my friend, @superme80 !  Hope you have a magical year ahead!


----------



## superme80

SorcererHeidi said:


> A very happy and HEAL:THY birthday wish goes out to my friend, @superme80 !  Hope you have a magical year ahead!


Thank you!!!!!


----------



## NC Belle

*Happy (belated) Birthday to Superme80!  *


----------



## NC Belle

Here is hoping that y'all having a nice holiday weekend.

Last week, dh got laid so we spent it looking over health insurance policies to have in the between time (may be recall back if funding for it contractors is restored) plus he needed a rest this week.  It was weird to have a call to let him know about his job 1 year and almost the time of his heart attack (he is doing well).  We are preparing to move soon anyway since our lease is month to month in June so we are flexible to opportunities (hoping for a job with benefits).  
Keeping fingers crossed!

We had a good early dinner with turkey burgers on pretzel buns and Nathan's french fries (low sodium plus good in the air fryer).


----------



## SorcererHeidi

NC Belle said:


> Here is hoping that y'all having a nice holiday weekend.
> 
> Last week, dh got laid so we spent it looking over health insurance policies to have in the between time (may be recall back if funding for it contractors is restored) plus he needed a rest this week.  It was weird to have a call to let him know about his job 1 year and almost the time of his heart attack (he is doing well).  We are preparing to move soon anyway since our lease is month to month in June so we are flexible to opportunities (hoping for a job with benefits).
> Keeping fingers crossed!
> 
> We had a good early dinner with turkey burgers on pretzel buns and Nathan's french fries (low sodium plus good in the air fryer).


So sorry to hear.  Hop;e he finds something - with good benefits - soon!!


----------



## superme80

Thank you NC Belle. I hope your husband finds something soon!!!
Due to lack of excitement in town, a bear decided to run around my downtown area.  He eluded police and fish and game and finally made his way to the woods.  Someone posted a video and it was pretty funny. He was fine, just bored and hungry.


----------



## NC Belle

Thanks for all good thoughts.  DH is wishing for the gyms to open because he misses his routine and long walks are not quite enough at times.  He is turning to cleaning/organizing which will help moving prep plus we are expecting some of his side of the family to visit to celebrate a week late...his half century mark.  They are stopping on the way to a week in SC for golf and beach time.  The dog is excited to meet her "Grandma" or at least see more humans than us, the Terminex pest guy, apartment staff, and a couple of others.  

The job stuff is complicated by the people who need to do some of the paperwork are still home and not the best computer/phone systems/connections  at the Dept of Employment and payroll.  He has been setting time to fix up his profiles and stuff (haircut is needed for better profile picture).  We spent this time last year without his checks for 2 and 2 weeks or so reduced amount to pay the insurances and stuff so we made it through that last year and both of us had our trips in the fall.  We have an idea of what is needed if we stay local and some ideas for outside the area.  It is not first time of layoffs---just the first time for him as a contractor.


----------



## NC Belle

superme80 said:


> Thank you NC Belle. I hope your husband finds something soon!!!
> Due to lack of excitement in town, a bear decided to run around my downtown area.  He eluded police and fish and game and finally made his way to the woods.  Someone posted a video and it was pretty funny. He was fine, just bored and hungry.


I heard about a gator in a retaining pond about 30 minutes from us (someone at few years ago or so decide to put their gator "back to the wild".  
I remember being on my grandparents farm when I was 7 and seeing a bear in the edge of the tree line of the property while Sis and I were enjoying a ride on some construction equipment.  The bear was looking for food in a log (maybe honey or it could had been where my uncles tapped the trees for sap for syrup making.  It was cool for us, but not for the uncle driving the equipment.
My parents get bears in the ir yard in PA, but they turn on some bright lights when outside in the dark and park inside their garage.  We have not been there in years ue to limited time off plus it is a long drive and not always the best conditions weather wise when we have some time.


----------



## NC Belle

I hope everyone is doing well and safe this week.


----------



## NC Belle

Apparently, Dh did not get the message about staying healthy/well....new health insurance took effect 6/1 and today..guess who had to use it already....

He got some shingle on his face and eyelid.  He had to visit urgent care then referred to er and then to a retina specialist.  His eyeball had no infection so that is good (knocking on wood).  DH is supposed to ease up on the job search and take it easy for a week and make sure not to share towels and stuff.  I might be okay since I had chicken pox as a kid, but I had a pretty mild case (Sis had it worse a year or 2 before me) so I am keeping distance and researching preventive shots. 

I hope that he does not get illness next year's birthday...2 years in a row plus under curfew/virus restrictions.  I told him that maybe he has to wait for Disney/theme parks until his immune system can handle things better.  Doctors think that he will be good anti-virals, medicated eye drops, and stress relief.  No signs of "The Virus" and his vitals are great besides the shingle stuff.  I'm not sure about having his mom over in a couple of weeks (health issues of her own).

212 days till the new year 
June 3, 2020 - January 1, 2021


----------



## superme80

NC Belle said:


> Apparently, Dh did not get the message about staying healthy/well....new health insurance took effect 6/1 and today..guess who had to use it already....
> 
> He got some shingle on his face and eyelid.  He had to visit urgent care then referred to er and then to a retina specialist.  His eyeball had no infection so that is good (knocking on wood).  DH is supposed to ease up on the job search and take it easy for a week and make sure not to share towels and stuff.  I might be okay since I had chicken pox as a kid, but I had a pretty mild case (Sis had it worse a year or 2 before me) so I am keeping distance and researching preventive shots.
> 
> I hope that he does not get illness next year's birthday...2 years in a row plus under curfew/virus restrictions.  I told him that maybe he has to wait for Disney/theme parks until his immune system can handle things better.  Doctors think that he will be good anti-virals, medicated eye drops, and stress relief.  No signs of "The Virus" and his vitals are great besides the shingle stuff.  I'm not sure about having his mom over in a couple of weeks (health issues of her own).
> 
> 212 days till the new year
> June 3, 2020 - January 1, 2021


Oh no! I hope he stays well! Shingles is no joke!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

So sorry to hear about your hubby, @NC Belle .  I had shingles on my chest/side/back about 15 years ago , and it was absolutely miserable.  And the skin where it was the worst is till discolored.  I was fortunate to start on the Acyclovir within the first 3 days of symptoms, which supposedly made the length, and depth, of symptoms not as bad, but can't even imagine if they'd been worse, or on my face, or near my eyes.  I hope he goes through this as safely, and with as little pain as possible, and sees a complete recovery SOON!    And yes - I had a BAD case of chickenpox a a kid too.


----------



## Spencer Wright

I had shingles in March.  I had typical virus symptoms for about a month and a half, which got worse and worse. It especially felt like the flu and I had horrific back and knee pain.  I was basically going to just lay in bed until I felt better when I felt an irritation under my arms which were the shingles.  Lucikily I went to the CVS urgent care and started antivirals literally 15 minutes later so they didn’t spread.

I was told there not horribly contagious, just avoid sharing towels and things as you have said.  I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## NC Belle

* Happy Birthday NC Beast! The Big 50*


----------



## NC Belle

NC Beast is doing okay.  He has half of his face affected by shingles (looks like he lost a street fight..he says he thinks looks more zoombie).  We are doing a watch party...the Live action Lon King at 8pm eastern.  I still need to do the cake and figure out dinner (his appetite is bit hard to predict at times).  

I got to do some closet clean outs this week.  We are preparing to move soon since we are month to month now and expecting to either get new job location or notice from management due to sale of land.


----------



## hertamaniac

Not sure if we did the right thing, but went to Naples last week for a getaway.  I'm a beach person, but there were certain areas that we witnessed a lack of social distancing (we setup our private shelter in case it got crowded at our location).  We got our food to go as we're still apprehensive for dine-in restaurants regardless of the staggered distancing, protocols, etc.  So a trip to the grocery store was well needed as our resort had a full kitchen.  

This was our 2nd visit to this resort and it is among my favorites. With all the traveling I did in my career and the hundreds of hotels I've stayed at, this resort has the most relaxing pool of them all. A cabana, outdoor spa music and a waterfall all while being surrounded by lush tropical foliage gets my top vote.


----------



## Spencer Wright

That’s beautiful! What is the name of the resort?


----------



## hertamaniac

Spencer Wright said:


> That’s beautiful! What is the name of the resort?



Private message sent.  Because of it's location and never being crowded, it rivals many 5 diamond resorts at a fraction of the price.

The onsite restaurant is spectacular.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

@hertamaniac i am also curious where this is! DM me.

      Like all of you I am stir crazy and losing momentum, but had a bit of sunshine this morning.  Years ago I moved behind the local high school and all spring/summer, every morning the marching band practices, often starting at 7 AM due to heat. It is a strong band, rich with tradition and some years as large as 200 plus kids. 

   Of course, the high school has been shuttered for months.

     For the first time this morning, I heard the familiar drum line from my kitchen and made me a bit misty eye.  They are pretty (okay a lot) rusty.  I wandered out and they were social distanced in sections spread all across the lot.

     Despite there likely being no parades, football games or competition travel in their future, I admire their determination. For incoming seniors it will mainly be keeping the tradition alive and passing the baton along.

  Anyways I don’t usually feel this enthusiastic but it sure will be fun to listen to them all summer.


----------



## SoloWeCantHearYou

Our son is in the HS Marching Band, and we can't wait to hear them get back to practicing and marching. I think I could use a parade right about now.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

SoloWeCantHearYou said:


> Our son is in the HS Marching Band, and we can't wait to hear them get back to practicing and marching. I think I could use a parade right about now.


You can always hold one in my honor!


----------



## hertamaniac

OK....here is my latest video.  I admire Lebo M and the team smashes it out of the park, but withholding a full name is not what I want to see....show yourself and reap the rewards.


----------



## NC Belle

Nice photos.... I need some palm trees and water views.....

DH is doing okay and enjoyed dinner and breakfast with his Mom and his #3 brother/sis in law.  We were almost in some tv clips on how crowded that section of town during Saturday. So, on Friday...got to wear mask outside/in businesses with some exceptions.
 I was not feeling the best after dinner (had too much salted foods and too high fat /carbs) so I kinda of miss breakfast (fell asleep after getting ready).  Our dog was not in the best mood all night so she was guarded on first meeting MIL.  The dog should be better the next time because I think her anxiety was up because I was gone for the longest stretch in months and she was upset with me all night (almost a cold shoulder).

This week is flying by and I got to tidy the apartment up in case his family drops by on their way home.  this weekend.  I'm not sure if we will get to celebrate our anniversary with them early (just little 2 weeks until July 4th weekend).  We have no plans except preparing to move soon.


----------



## hertamaniac

disneyland_is_magic said:


> @hertamaniac i am also curious where this is! DM me.



DM sent.


----------



## hertamaniac

Recent events in the racing community (NASCAR in Alabama) reminded me of our visit to Birmingham last year for the IndyCar race.  I made it a focal point of our trip to visit the 16th Street Baptist St. church in downtown, Birmingham.

Along with that visit, I made sure we visited the Civil Rights Institute across the street (highly recommend).  We were visited by several locals while walking around the church including one man who knew the history of the church and the relevance of the events in 1963.  He was so eager to tell us about the importance of this place and how we should move forward.  Please feel free to Google search this church and what happened as I don't want to speak/comment about it here.

Photos:


----------



## NC Belle

Hertamaniac, I have not been there in decades.   I still have relatives in the area (well, B'ham, 'Dega, other).

I miss seing the race today since DH had to go to the retina specialist (emergency appointment...shingles had developed on the eyeball over the past week...fun times.


----------



## hertamaniac

NC Belle said:


> Hertamaniac, I have not been there in decades.   I still have relatives in the area (well, B'ham, 'Dega, other).
> 
> I miss seing the race today since DH had to go to the retina specialist (emergency appointment...shingles had developed on the eyeball over the past week...fun times.



Sorry to hear about DH and the shingles.  I hear they can be very troublesome.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

NC Belle said:


> Hertamaniac, I have not been there in decades.   I still have relatives in the area (well, B'ham, 'Dega, other).
> 
> I miss seing the race today since DH had to go to the retina specialist (emergency appointment...shingles had developed on the eyeball over the past week...fun times.


@NC Belle - So sorry to hear the latest about your hubby's struggle with shingles.  Sending socially distanced hugs, and healing light.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

Out of curiosity what are everybody’s 4th of July plans?

   Our city has canceled everything and all the surrounding cities have too.  Most of the smaller cities that probably could have gone ahead are now concerned that they will get a lot of people from out of town guests and so are canceling too. 

    I admit this is a super tough one for me.  I love love love the 4th. Our town usually pulls out all the stops. We are considering a few ideas that are COVID-friendly like a BBQ and movie in the backyard.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

disneyland_is_magic said:


> Out of curiosity what are everybody’s 4th of July plans?
> 
> Our city has canceled everything and all the surrounding cities have too.  Most of the smaller cities that probably could have gone ahead are now concerned that they will get a lot of people from out of town guests and so are canceling too.
> 
> I admit this is a super tough one for me.  I love love love the 4th. Our town usually pulls out all the stops. We are considering a few ideas that are COVID-friendly like a BBQ and movie in the backyard.


The town I just moved to in December apparently has a big "town day"  festival the end of June, that has been cancelled, as have  the 4th fireworks that normally take place at a local lake,.  Since I don't drive, and haven't really been able to make friends being in lockdown since early March, I probably wouldn't have gone anyway.  I live about 2 hours away from where I did before, and away from anybody I know.

I do miss the 1 town in lived in for 15 years in NE NJ.  There was a 4th parade in the town next door (accessible to me by bus, which ran even on holidays - the town I lived in had the Memorial Day parade, so yo'd see a  lot of the same people at both) and I could see 3 different town and county firewworks displays from my 2nd floor apartment.  That was nice!


----------



## Spencer Wright

Philly has a big 4th of July event at the Art Museum which I’m just assuming is canceled.

i keep losing track of dates! I didn’t realize it was so close to the 4th.


----------



## disneysteve

Spencer Wright said:


> Philly has a big 4th of July event at the Art Museum which I’m just assuming is canceled.


Welcome America was cancelled weeks ago. Or more accurately, it was converted to a virtual event. https://welcomeamerica.com/


----------



## NC Belle

Dh is feeling less grumpy tonight after 2 doses of the expensive eye drops.  He found a coupon that drop the price from 300s down to 60 which is a lot better than insurance cost at 100 ish plus artificial tears.  We did a Publix run that included some chocolate plus the chicken tender sub--but, in salad form with dressing on the side.  

He is tired of cutting back on screen time, but he knows that he would had felt better sooner if he followed that advice sooner.  I think he is organizing the books and videos in boxes for our future move.   

*4th of July*--- Twilight Zone marathon (not sure SyFy is doing it)  and might have steak and fresh veggies...hopefully fruit/berries deal.
Cowfish burgers maybe for our anniversary maybe or we could recreate our first dinner alone as a couple...Burger King Whopper meals.


----------



## NC Belle

No fireworks this year except for certain neighbors doing their own in the streets/parking lots.


----------



## superme80

4th is going to be at my parents house. They are keeping the kids overnight, so I am super excited. All of our local events have been cancelled. Pretty sad about that.


----------



## hertamaniac

disneyland_is_magic said:


> Out of curiosity what are everybody’s 4th of July plans?



I like to go to our local springs and snorkel, but not this year.  The capacity limit (and especially on a holiday) will have the springs close probably within a 1/2 hour of opening.

I go during weekday mornings as to escape the crowds. I just went a couple of weeks ago and am ready to go back.


----------



## disneysteve

disneyland_is_magic said:


> Out of curiosity what are everybody’s 4th of July plans?


No plans. We don't typically do anything on the 4th anyway and obviously there is nothing to do this year even if we wanted to. It is my weekend to work but the 4th isn't my holiday so I'm off. Just another day here.


----------



## Minniefan18

Fort Lauderdale, FL will have fireworks at different area parks but the public can't go to the park. The fireworks can be viewed from our home. And usually neighbors also set off professional fireworks.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

Well the fourth turned out pretty magical.  After a day at home, we were binging Netflix when we started hearing fireworks.  We hurried to let the cat in so she wouldn’t be spooked. Then on a whim we hopped on the trusty old Goldwing and rode up the hillside to see if we could see anything.  (Everyone was doing fireworks at home, since there was no gatherings.)

    We were stunned, zillions of fireworks going off all over the valley for miles. I have never seen anything like it. It really brought new meaning to the phase “alone together.” (Or is it “together alone“  ). Anyways, we watched for 20 minutes and then hopped back on the bike and rode around to get a closer look.  Everyone was out in their front yards watching as well. It was a wonderful opportunity we hadn’t anticipated to wave to neighbors and friends we haven’t seen in a long time from a safe distance as we drove by.

    The radio station was playing a special hourlong fireworks broadcast we stumbled on and luckily the old bike has decent audio; it was a crazy and fun mash up.   We drove around and saw plenty of beautiful aerials coming from all directions.  The music, the warm summer night air, the fireworks and I became deeply choked up.  It was beautiful.  Life is still beautiful.

    I hope everyone is well and your summer brings you opportunities for joy and peace in these crazy times.


----------



## NC Belle

We had a quiet week.  Our 24th anniversary was Monday and dh cooked lunch and dinner.  Job prospects for dh are looking good and both of us crossing fingers....

I have to do the driving still with his vision still in recovery mode and his eye specialist is worth paying the out of network pricing.  I feel sorry for him with being sensitive to light still so he paces his screen time and spends in whatever room that can have the best low light.  

Wishing everyone a healthier and a good week!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

NC Belle said:


> We had a quiet week.  Our 24th anniversary was Monday and dh cooked lunch and dinner.  Job prospects for dh are looking good and both of us crossing fingers....
> 
> I have to do the driving still with his vision still in recovery mode and his eye specialist is worth paying the out of network pricing.  I feel sorry for him with being sensitive to light still so he paces his screen time and spends in whatever room that can have the best low light.
> 
> Wishing everyone a healthier and a good week!


@NCBelle - Happy and HEALTHY anniversary to you and hubby.  A major, wonderful accomplishment to be together 24 years (and still be happy!) these days!  Socially distanced hugs to you both!


----------



## disneysteve

NC Belle said:


> We had a quiet week. Our 24th anniversary was Monday and dh cooked lunch and dinner. Job prospects for dh are looking good and both of us crossing fingers....


Happy anniversary! My wife and I celebrated our 28th yesterday.

Good luck on the job front.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

disneysteve said:


> Happy anniversary! My wife and I celebrated our 28th yesterday.
> 
> Good luck on the job front.


Happy anniversary to you also, @disneysteve and Marci!  I said that 3 times now - here, private message, and Twitter - I just might mean it!!!


----------



## disneysteve

SorcererHeidi said:


> Happy anniversary to you also, @disneysteve and Marci!  I said that 3 times now - here, private message, and Twitter - I just might mean it!!!


And it's much appreciated. Obviously, it was an atypical celebration. We did decide kind of last minute to go to dinner at a nearby Italian place that we liked. I had passed it earlier in the day and it looked like their outdoor seating setup was good. Other than being hot, it was fine.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Yep, I figured even though I just had a burger delivered and had my 60th birthday here, alone, last month, it will be one I will NEVER forget!  Ya gotta make the best of things, right?

And now I blew everybody's minds who were convinced I was no older than 25, right?


----------



## NC Belle

disneysteve said:


> Happy anniversary! My wife and I celebrated our 28th yesterday.
> 
> Good luck on the job front.


Happy Belated anniversary!


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

SorcererHeidi said:


> Yep, I figured even though I just had a burger delivered and had my 60th birthday here, alone, last month, it will be one I will NEVER forget!  Ya gotta make the best of things, right?
> 
> And now I blew everybody's minds who were convinced I was no older than 25, right?


   Ah, my dear friend, happiest of birthdays.  And take it as compliment I wouldn’t have guessed.   You are so full of life. 

    Next year my friend,  both you and Disney can celebrate birthdays with more fanfare hopefully.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

disneyland_is_magic said:


> Ah, my dear friend, happiest of birthdays.  And take it as compliment I wouldn’t have guessed.   You are so full of life.
> 
> Next year my friend,  both you and Disney can celebrate birthdays with more fanfare hopefully.


@disneyland_is_magic - What a sweet thing to say, thank you!  You just made m,y week, my friend!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

This has been a trying summer, in so many ways,  to say the least.  I don't usually like the summer - I can do heat if I have to, but the humidity KILLS me.  It's not only I don't LIKE it, it affects my body (especially more and more as I get older), and I'm not only clammy and uncomfortable, but in pain from swollen tissues/joints/whatever.

But I have been TRYING to find POSITIVE things to remind me to pump the brakes, and be grateful for what I DO have, not be dragged down by sadness or the "poor me" of  what I DON'T.

One of the few things I've always LIKED about summer is the fruits.  Some summers they're just "OK", and some summers they're terrible - mealy watermelon, peaches, and plums, and tasteless cherries.  Those are my fave fruits.

This summer has been FANTASTIC for fruit.  Have had juicy, sweet, delicious peaches 4 different times now (so pretty sure it's a good year, not just a "one and done" experience), juicy and sweet watermelon many times, and just had some wonderful, sweet cherries and plums delivered.  SO enjoying them all!

Just sharing the "encouraging myself to look for the GOOD things!" in a time when I SO need it.  Hope I share at least a bit of a smile with you all.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

Anyone seen any interesting travel deals yet?  Any that tempt you?

   I was checking my mail and had an offer  for the casinos just over the state border.  I haven’t gotten mail offers from their player’s club in YEARS.  I never thought they be doing $29 rooms again.  I am sure for loyal customers it’s common but not to very light players like me. 

  Not tempted, but surprised.


----------



## disneysteve

disneyland_is_magic said:


> Anyone seen any interesting travel deals yet?  Any that tempt you?
> 
> I was checking my mail and had an offer  for the casinos just over the state border.  I haven’t gotten mail offers from their player’s club in YEARS.  I never thought they be doing $29 rooms again.  I am sure for loyal customers it’s common but not to very light players like me.
> 
> Not tempted, but surprised.


There is nothing that could tempt me to travel right now. Not the $11 fares on Frontier. Not free rooms at the casinos.

Why would I travel anywhere? You can't go in a restaurant. Most attractions, museums, theaters, etc. are all still closed, and if they are open, I wouldn't set foot in one anyway. No way am I entering a casino. Why spend money to leave home to do nothing but sit in a hotel room when I get there and order takeout for every meal? That doesn't sound like a good time at all.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

disneysteve said:


> There is nothing that could tempt me to travel right now. Not the $11 fares on Frontier. Not free rooms at the casinos.
> 
> Why would I travel anywhere? You can't go in a restaurant. Most attractions, museums, theaters, etc. are all still closed, and if they are open, I wouldn't set foot in one anyway. No way am I entering a casino. Why spend money to leave home to do nothing but sit in a hotel room when I get there and order takeout for every meal? That doesn't sound like a good time at all.


   Oh yeah, I agree.  But it was something I never thought I see again.  Just marveling at what an odd world this is mostly.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

How are you managing @disneysteve? I know you were in the thick of COVID.  How are things with work if you don’t mind my asking? 

   I know your reality is much different from me, who has free time to ponder over strange marketing practices.


----------



## disneysteve

disneyland_is_magic said:


> How are you managing @disneysteve? I know you were in the thick of COVID.  How are things with work if you don’t mind my asking?
> 
> I know your reality is much different from me, who has free time to ponder over strange marketing practices.


Early on, like March and April and maybe into  May (it's all a blur at this point), things were very stressful, unlike anything I've experienced in my 30 years as a doctor. We knew so little about the disease and new info was coming out daily. Our policies and procedures were changing constantly. It was a mess. Personally, it took its toll and I was anxious and having work dreams pretty much every night.

Eventually, things settled down and we got into a pretty decent groove of how to screen and evaluate the COVID suspects, though it's still not perfect. One thing that helped is that our volume dropped dramatically. We went from seeing 35-40/day to seeing 5-10, so at least we weren't hyper-stressed AND swamped with work.

Now, volumes are slowly picking up (it's almost 8pm now and I've seen 19 today). COVID is still with us. Now the concern is for the fall when not only do we still have COVID (and probably more of it) but we'll also have colds, flu, strep, bronchitis, and other normal fall stuff and have to distinguish between it all.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## NC Belle

SorcererHeidi said:


> This has been a trying summer, in so many ways,  to say the least.  I don't usually like the summer - I can do heat if I have to, but the humidity KILLS me.  It's not only I don't LIKE it, it affects my body (especially more and more as I get older), and I'm not only clammy and uncomfortable, but in pain from swollen tissues/joints/whatever.
> 
> But I have been TRYING to find POSITIVE things to remind me to pump the brakes, and be grateful for what I DO have, not be dragged down by sadness or the "poor me" of  what I DON'T.
> 
> One of the few things I've always LIKED about summer is the fruits.  Some summers they're just "OK", and some summers they're terrible - mealy watermelon, peaches, and plums, and tasteless cherries.  Those are my fave fruits.
> 
> This summer has been FANTASTIC for fruit.  Have had juicy, sweet, delicious peaches 4 different times now (so pretty sure it's a good year, not just a "one and done" experience), juicy and sweet watermelon many times, and just had some wonderful, sweet cherries and plums delivered.  SO enjoying them all!
> 
> Just sharing the "encouraging myself to look for the GOOD things!" in a time when I SO need it.  Hope I share at least a bit of a smile with you all.


My knees have been giving me trouble the past 2 weeks with the weather and stuff plus it does not help that our dog keep on backing into them and doing naps on the loveseat with her lately hurts my right knee.  The past couple days of thunderstorms makes her nervous.  We spoil the dog too much and it is so hard to resist those sad eyes.

Expensive summer so far and the out of network doctor bills are coming in...not sure if some them can be appealled due to nature of dh;s eyes and limited number of retina specialists open.

I think we will try to get some Cowfish burgers to go when we get some good news to celebrate.


----------



## NC Belle

disneyland_is_magic said:


> Anyone seen any interesting travel deals yet?  Any that tempt you?
> 
> I was checking my mail and had an offer  for the casinos just over the state border.  I haven’t gotten mail offers from their player’s club in YEARS.  I never thought they be doing $29 rooms again.  I am sure for loyal customers it’s common but not to very light players like me.
> 
> Not tempted, but surprised.



We are not planning to travel partly because dh is still on some medicines that reduces his immunity plus both of us have higher risk factors.  We might do something when numbers look better plus if budget allows for such spending.  We have to see what restrictions are out there for different states if we visit our folks.  We knew that this year was not going to be a big vaction year before all the shut downs/job loss because of our lease changed to month to month so we are moving either locally or beyond.


----------



## NC Belle

Just taking a peek to see if anything new....and trying to behave.  I was avoiding some threads that irritate me too much and .there were times that I wanted to tell off a couple posters.  I did not want feed into the negative stuff when trying to focus on positive stuff this past week and now new month.  Crossing fingers on some stuff coming up....

We had to go to the grocery store to pick up an emergency supply of medicine for dh before the storm (doctor forgot to order refill) .   It was hard to have people keep social distance and a lot of people seem to be bad drivers too...too manty close calls including someone entering the wrong way (that driver ignored the red wrong way sign).  I found out later on...its the full moon...

NC Beast has 1 more appointment (knock on wood) with his retina specialist in 3 weeks..  We are trying to get back into some exercise routines since who knows when we get to have gym  time again and the pool is supposed to be only during the week (some groups have been using it this weekend...not cool).

I have been watching the NASA youtube this week.


----------



## superme80

NC Belle said:


> Just taking a peek to see if anything new....and trying to behave.  I was avoiding some threads that irritate me too much and .there were times that I wanted to tell off a couple posters.  I did not want feed into the negative stuff when trying to focus on positive stuff this past week and now new month.  Crossing fingers on some stuff coming up....
> 
> We had to go to the grocery store to pick up an emergency supply of medicine for dh before the storm (doctor forgot to order refill) .   It was hard to have people keep social distance and a lot of people seem to be bad drivers too...too manty close calls including someone entering the wrong way (that driver ignored the red wrong way sign).  I found out later on...its the full moon...
> 
> NC Beast has 1 more appointment (knock on wood) with his retina specialist in 3 weeks..  We are trying to get back into some exercise routines since who knows when we get to have gym  time again and the pool is supposed to be only during the week (some groups have been using it this weekend...not cool).
> 
> I have been watching the NASA youtube this week.


I peak in, then usually leave.   I house sat for my parents. My mom had a fantastic time getting away for the weekend with my dad. I can't believe both my parents are in their 70s now. It just make me realize how much time is slipping away.  My kids had a fantastic time with their cousin. It has been hard not getting to see friends.  We ordered Pizza Hut for dinner. I don't think I have had Pizza Hut in 10 years. It brought back memories of high school. LOL


----------



## disneysteve

NC Belle said:


> I was avoiding some threads that irritate me too much and .there were times that I wanted to tell off a couple posters.


There's a wonderful little feature on the boards. If you click on someone's user ID, there is an option to IGNORE their posts. I don't use it often but I did just use it over the weekend as there is someone who continually posts some ignorant racist stuff that I was tired of seeing. I don't have the need to read that garbage.


----------



## superme80

I think quarantine has gotten to be. I just purchased a set of 3 Caballeros key chains from Tokyo Disneyland. They will be stocking stuffers for the kids. The price makes me  But knowing how excited the kids will be calms me down.


----------



## ShannyMcB

What I have started calling "drips and drabs" shopping. Buying things for big events a little at a time.  Although that sounds way more fun and interesting than trying to buy back to school jeans in early summer when they are on sale. When they'll be used in school as opposed to the living room is anyone's guess.   



superme80 said:


> I think quarantine has gotten to be. I just purchased a set of 3 Caballeros key chains from Tokyo Disneyland. They will be stocking stuffers for the kids. The price makes me  But knowing how excited the kids will be calms me down.


----------



## NC Belle

We felt an earthquake an hour ago...5.1 out in Western NC and we felt in it Raleigh...shook the apartment and rattled dishes plus seemed like a low noise.  The dog and I were watching news while dh slept through it all.  I just told him about it and he thought I was joking around.

So, the week in review....epidemic raging still in our area plus hurricane and now...earthquake.  Crazy.


----------



## disneysteve

disneysteve said:


> Why spend money to leave home to do nothing but sit in a hotel room when I get there and order takeout for every meal? That doesn't sound like a good time at all.


Someone's "like" drew my attention to this post again. I have to say my thoughts on this have recently changed.

Thanks to the hurricane last week, we lost power for a couple of days and ended up staying at a local hotel for a night. It was very nice to be away from home for the first time since February. We ordered take out and all sat around the little table and had dinner together. We all took showers and relaxed for the evening. Did stuff online. Watched a little TV. Just chilled for a while. They had grab and go breakfast in the morning so we took it back to the room and had juice, cereal, yogurt, and a muffin before I had to head off to work. It actually turned out to be a nice little getaway.

I told my wife that we should plan to do that again sometime soon. Just one or two nights is fine. No need to go far or plan any activities. Just the time away was enjoyable.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

@disneysteve - Hope it'as happy, healthy, and the year ahead is filled with magic, , and lot of all things Disney, of course!


----------



## disneysteve

SorcererHeidi said:


> @disneysteve - Hope it'as happy, healthy, and the year ahead is filled with magic, , and lot of all things Disney, of course!


Thanks, Heidi!


----------



## NC Belle

*Happy Birthday Disneysteve!   *


----------



## NC Belle

Still catching up on posts....

Oreo had a restless night...nervous from the earthquake and t-storms that afternoon. She and I felt the coach shake and heard rattling of her kennel, glassware, crystalware, and the doors/windows...not bad for us.  The dog would not sit long yesterday in our favorite spot on the loveseat or kennel. until like 3 am.  Our friend in Sparta said that he was fine (runs a farm and maybe still doing tech stuff).

Oreo had a good trip to the vet today...she is at her highest weight at 40 lbs....must be muscle weight with her lean body.  She had a long nap when she got home.  DH drove to our old house after dropping the dog off in the morning and the new owners kept the yard basically the same.  We had some pecan trees that should be producing for them by now.

We are close to figure out where we might move to soon...dh has to finish his latest certificate/test which will open some doors quickly for him.


----------



## NC Belle

disneysteve said:


> Someone's "like" drew my attention to this post again. I have to say my thoughts on this have recently changed.
> 
> Thanks to the hurricane last week, we lost power for a couple of days and ended up staying at a local hotel for a night. It was very nice to be away from home for the first time since February. We ordered take out and all sat around the little table and had dinner together. We all took showers and relaxed for the evening. Did stuff online. Watched a little TV. Just chilled for a while. They had grab and go breakfast in the morning so we took it back to the room and had juice, cereal, yogurt, and a muffin before I had to head off to work. It actually turned out to be a nice little getaway.
> 
> I told my wife that we should plan to do that again sometime soon. Just one or two nights is fine. No need to go far or plan any activities. Just the time away was enjoyable.


 We did not lose power, but we could hear the difference in sounds/winds/rains before it hit Southport area (over 2 hours away) and when it was go up its path.  I was worried about tornadoes so I stay  where we had the tv so I could hear storm warnings (apartment has many big trees real close).


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Very happy, and HEALTHY birthday to Michael Bowling,  @Merry Mousketeer .  I hope it's special, and filled with something magical and joyful for you!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Please keep @Merry Mousketeer  (Michael Bowling) in your thoughts, and prayers, if you pray.  He put on his FB page the other day, on his birthday, he had a quiet day, spent in the company of his daughter, because he's recovering from another surgery.   

As always - gentle, socially distanced hugs, and healing light being sent your way from here, Michael!!


----------



## NC Belle

Keeping Michael,  @Merry Mousketeer ,and also his family/friends  in our prayers for better days ahead.

He should get a Happy Un-Birthday celebration when he is feeling more up to it.


----------



## NC Belle

@Merry Mousketeer 

Happy Birthday!  I know I am late in wishes for you this year and I hope that our wish for you will come true.

Socially distantance  gentle hugs from us to you.


----------



## superme80

Happy Belated Birthday @Merry Mousketeer


----------



## Tiggerette

sending supportive vibes to Michael Bowling! 

Also I'll be missing my chatterati peeps tomorrow due to back to back meetings. Alas, next time!


----------



## NC Belle

Just a quick look....


----------



## SorcererHeidi

NC Belle said:


> Just a quick look....


----------



## superme80

NC Belle said:


> Just a quick look....



I thought I would poke my head in too. For some good news: my youngest is starting to be able to read Level 1 books without throwing a fit!!!!


----------



## Merry Mousketeer

Thank you so much for the birthday wishes and positive thoughts, prayers, and pixie dust for my recovery. I sincerely appreciate it!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

I hope any of our DIS family, or your friends and family, who might be impacted by either of the tropical storms, will be safe, and not experience any flooding, power loss, or major damage of any kind.  Having just been trough some power/cable loss, and having to clean up tree debris with Isais, I was reminded how awful it is.  Be safe, I'll be thinking abut you!


----------



## CharliK

disneysteve said:


> Someone's "like" drew my attention to this post again. I have to say my thoughts on this have recently changed.
> 
> Thanks to the hurricane last week, we lost power for a couple of days and ended up staying at a local hotel for a night. It was very nice to be away from home for the first time since February. We ordered take out and all sat around the little table and had dinner together. We all took showers and relaxed for the evening. Did stuff online. Watched a little TV. Just chilled for a while. They had grab and go breakfast in the morning so we took it back to the room and had juice, cereal, yogurt, and a muffin before I had to head off to work. It actually turned out to be a nice little getaway.
> 
> I told my wife that we should plan to do that again sometime soon. Just one or two nights is fine. No need to go far or plan any activities. Just the time away was enjoyable.



I honestly am thinking about doing that exact same thing myself in my local town in the UK. I can get a room at a nearby hotel (we have so many round here as I'm right next to an airport) for a really decent rate last minute so even just one night away will feel like a little vacation. Hell, having 2 meals in a row I didn't make myself will feel like a vacation! 

Hope everyone is staying safe, calm and collected xxx


----------



## hertamaniac

Decided to punt on our March 2021 cruise to late December 2021 into January 2022.  I just don't see the cruise experience being enjoyable for at least another year.


----------



## disneysteve

hertamaniac said:


> Decided to punt on our March 2021 cruise to late December 2021 into January 2022.  I just don't see the cruise experience being enjoyable for at least another year.


Carnival just announced Princess world cruises are cancelled well into early 2021. I didn't hear the details.


----------



## hertamaniac

disneysteve said:


> Carnival just announced Princess world cruises are cancelled well into early 2021. I didn't hear the details.



I think yesterday's FDA emergency use approval of the Abbott's rapid test could be the catalyst to help the cruise line industry (or perhaps airlines as well).

https://abbott.mediaroom.com/2020-0...amping-Production-to-50-Million-Tests-a-Month


----------



## SorcererHeidi

hertamaniac said:


> I think yesterday's FDA emergency use approval of the Abbott's rapid test could be the catalyst to help the cruise line industry (or perhaps airlines as well).
> 
> https://abbott.mediaroom.com/2020-0...amping-Production-to-50-Million-Tests-a-Month


GMTA - Thought exactly the same thing when I heard it!


----------



## NC Belle




----------



## hertamaniac

Well, I was going to go snorkeling at our new private park, but a handmade sign changed that......"Beware, possible aggressive alligator".  Spoke to our security guard and he said a woman was snorkeling this week and a 4' gator swam for her.  Generally, an alligator is deemed a nuisance if it is at least 4 feet in length and the caller believes it poses a threat to people, pets or property.

Hopefully, they trapped/relocated/terminated it. I'll try again this week and will keep my head on a swivel.


----------



## superme80

My parents are celebrating 51 years of marriage today.  Both sets of grandparents were married for over 60 years before someone passed away. This is just amazing.


----------



## NC Belle

superme80 said:


> My parents are celebrating 51 years of marriage today.  Both sets of grandparents were married for over 60 years before someone passed away. This is just amazing.


Congrats to your folks!

My parents celebrated in May their 50th and it would had be 60 years this weekend for dh;s parents ...if FIL had survived (he died a couple of months before what would had been their 49th...he tried his best to fight for his extra year past initial diagnosed time frame).


----------



## superme80

NC Belle said:


> Congrats to your folks!
> 
> My parents celebrated in May their 50th and it would had be 60 years this weekend for dh;s parents ...if FIL had survived (he died a couple of months before what would had been their 49th...he tried his best to fight for his extra year past initial diagnosed time frame).


Happy Anniversary to your folks. That is awesome. I am sorry for the loss of your father in law.


----------



## hertamaniac

I'm now meeting with builders and have heard about gopher turtles and the impact a nest can have on your Florida lot.  Apparently, they are considered endangered and you either have to leave a 25' radius from the hole undisturbed or hire a certified and licensed "relocator" to move the nest.....and that isn't cheap.  I did ask the question about what is the natural predator for a gopher turtle?  It was met with stares.


----------



## NC Belle

hertamaniac said:


> I'm now meeting with builders and have heard about gopher turtles and the impact a nest can have on your Florida lot.  Apparently, they are considered endangered and you either have to leave a 25' radius from the hole undisturbed or hire a certified and licensed "relocator" to move the nest.....and that isn't cheap.  I did ask the question about what is the natural predator for a gopher turtle?  It was met with stares.


"A number of other species also prey upon gopher tortoises, including the raccoon, which is the primary egg and hatchling predator, gray *foxes*, striped *skunks*, nine-banded *armadillos*, dogs, and snakes. Red imported fire ants also have been known to prey on hatchlings. ",,,Wikipedia
It sounds like a difficult choice either way.  We had fire ants at our old house and the colonies were controlled mostly by neighbors' chickens and some spray stuff from Lowes/Home Depot.

DH saw a fox last night along our street and in the past snakes, deer, and lots of toads/reptiles/amphibians.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

I have been thinking about starting a discussion but I really don't know where it belongs if anywhere.  I don't feel like the layoff threads are the correct place, I do not want to take away from the immense upheaval and significant personal impact the CMs are facing.  It would reason many of them may need to move out of Florida and/or California now and that is an incredible life change. 

  Without trying to take away from that,  I have to tell you all I am pretty discouraged.  I am really deeply concerned that Disney will never be "Disney" again.  I heard today two shows at DL were permanently removed and I greatly valued both of them.  After one of my last DL trips that I planned for myself and travel companions,  they MARVELED, "you told us so many things to look forward to and you never told us about the Frozen show and I truly though that was one of the most magical parts."   I worry about the delays in DL opening and how deep the cuts will go and also worry about the pandemic and health of so many. 

  Folks, here is the part I feel almost selfish to say.  I haven't made it to WDW yet.  Twice I have had worked to make plans, once during a Dis meet and both times work and family obligations required them to be delayed.  And now...reading about Yehaa Bob, and so many other things gone  I am so worried I missed that window.  I worry about the People Mover.  I worry about the rising costs and cuts.

 I know there are lives being lost, so much to deeply and thoughtfully consider in regards to the pandemic. I know it sounds so silly but I really worry about the Disney magic and whether it will survive Covid.  I have not found any comfort in the words or actions of Josh or the Bobs that they are on the right track. 

  Anyways, I am just getting a bit lost as this drags on.  I hope I get to see WDW for all that it is intended to be.  My very non-Disney partner suggested we pull the trigger, saying they want to see if before it's too late or they get too old to enjoy it.  They say let's do it and make it our one and done.  I have expressed doubts and hesitation to them, and while I haven't verbalized it to them...

The truth is I am worried it already is too late.


----------



## disneysteve

disneyland_is_magic said:


> I am really deeply concerned that Disney will never be "Disney" again.


I totally get this.

For years, my wife and I have talked about retiring to the Disney area. In more recent years, it's become more of getting a place there but keeping our house in NJ and not fully moving. But most recently, even before Covid but especially since, I'm really starting to wonder about even that plan. Before Covid, I was finding the tremendous crowds made our trips less and less magical, but I figured if we lived there, we'd be able to come and go whenever, stay away during the peak crowd times and hottest weather, and mainly visit at other more manageable times.

Now, crowds aren't the issue. Cuts in staff and activities is the problem. And it isn't just at Disney. I haven't heard too much but I suspect that many restaurants and businesses in the area are failing just as they are across the country. We are planning to head down in March for the GKTW event and I'm really wondering what the area is going to look like by then. I know our favorite restaurant, Sweet Tomatoes, is already gone. I'm sure some of our other regular joints will have disappeared as well. It might not just be Disney that has lost its magic.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Happy Canadian Thanksgiving to all of my Canadian friends here, especially @samsteele .  I give thanks for our Friends to the North every day!


----------



## samsteele

SorcererHeidi said:


> Happy Canadian Thanksgiving to all of my Canadian friends here, especially @samsteele .  I give thanks for our Friends to the North every day!


Thanks @SorcererHeidi ! You and the Boards have been supportive to me and all Canadians for so many years. Giving thanks right back at you and my cousins to the South. Think I left just a little bit of Turkey for your Thanksgiving. Maybe.


----------



## superme80

Hi everyone! We took a vacation.  Road trip thru Nevada and Utah. It has been so nice. A wonderful change of scenery. 
I completely understand about Disney not being Disney. Disney World has always been my dream.  Now I am wondering if I should shove it back a few years and just take a family trip to Japan.


----------



## NC Belle

Almost time for a new season of Mandalorian ...next week is full of family birthdays which mine is middle of them.  I think we might splurge on some burgers from Cowfish since dh is still out of work (had some more interviews...needs to finish his tests for best chance).   I might make the cake or pie and have blow out the candles since he was too sick on his birthday.  I don't know if we have matches or a lighter...we use batteries in led candles for the past year or 2.
 We did early voting Thursday (no wait 30 minutes before closing) and did a our big grocery run.  The cashier gave dh a senior discount (not sure why..he is 50 and not much grey visible...maybe is was for voting.  We are starting to stock up on certain items.  There was huge selections of hand wipes so we got some for the car.


----------



## superme80

NC Belle said:


> Almost time for a new season of Mandalorian ...next week is full of family birthdays which mine is middle of them.  I think we might splurge on some burgers from Cowfish since dh is still out of work (had some more interviews...needs to finish his tests for best chance).   I might make the cake or pie and have blow out the candles since he was too sick on his birthday.  I don't know if we have matches or a lighter...we use batteries in led candles for the past year or 2.
> We did early voting Thursday (no wait 30 minutes before closing) and did a our big grocery run.  The cashier gave dh a senior discount (not sure why..he is 50 and not much grey visible...maybe is was for voting.  We are starting to stock up on certain items.  There was huge selections of hand wipes so we got some for the car.


I hope he finds something soon!!!!  My grocery stores are still pretty spotty when it comes to wipes, tp, and bleach products. The joys of living in the boonies.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

NC Belle said:


> Almost time for a new season of Mandalorian ...next week is full of family birthdays which mine is middle of them.  I think we might splurge on some burgers from Cowfish since dh is still out of work (had some more interviews...needs to finish his tests for best chance).   I might make the cake or pie and have blow out the candles since he was too sick on his birthday.  I don't know if we have matches or a lighter...we use batteries in led candles for the past year or 2.
> We did early voting Thursday (no wait 30 minutes before closing) and did a our big grocery run.  The cashier gave dh a senior discount (not sure why..he is 50 and not much grey visible...maybe is was for voting.  We are starting to stock up on certain items.  There was huge selections of hand wipes so we got some for the car.



@NC Belle 
I would like to wish you a very happy and HEALTHY birthday early, for next week!   
  My area of Central New Jersey has gotten better in the last few months for food supply and grocery delivery availability, thank goodness, although it may start getting bad again, with numbers rising, and winter is coming.  (That felt like I was on Game of Thrones, which I've never even seen!).    I had a tough time of it in March through about June or so, and am worried it may get tight again.  I have stocked up on a LOT of stuff, in caste that happens, and will just ride it out, forgoing fresh food items, etc. until it gets better again.  Ya gotta do what ya gotta do!  I will agree with @superme80 that it still can be hard to get some paper products, a lot of cleaning products, and FORGET looking for ANY kind of disinfectant wipes, unless you're willing to pay a king's ransom.  I did score some alcohol wipes on Amazon, and am making do with them.


----------



## superme80

SorcererHeidi said:


> @NC Belle
> I would like to wish you a very happy and HEALTHY birthday early, for next week!
> My area of Central New Jersey has gotten better in the last few months for food supply and grocery delivery availability, thank goodness, although it may start getting bad again, with numbers rising, and winter is coming.  (That felt like I was on Game of Thrones, which I've never even seen!).    I had a tough time of it in March through about June or so, and am worried it may get tight again.  I have stocked up on a LOT of stuff, in caste that happens, and will just ride it out, forgoing fresh food items, etc. until it gets better again.  Ya gotta do what ya gotta do!  I will agree with @superme80 that it still can be hard to get some paper products, a lot of cleaning products, and FORGET looking for ANY kind of disinfectant wipes, unless you're willing to pay a king's ransom.  I did score some alcohol wipes on Amazon, and am making do with them.


Dollar General has been my saving grace! We usually only use disinfecting wipes for cleaning the litter box or cleaning the counter after preparing chicken.


----------



## NC Belle

We had a nice dinner tonight from Cowfish and we splurged on 2 desserts.  I picked the chocolate moose/brownie one because my birthday is on World Chocolate Day.  We have leftovers on the sides.  NC Beast did not realized that my burger choice, The Texas Longhorn, comes with jalapenos so  he had requested as an additional topping plus avocado plus it has awesome jalapeno bacon.  I had some real extra spicy bites that made me tear up.  My mom called at that time and thought it was funny that I tearing up and stuff (I love spice/heat).  DH had the truffle cheese one and Cowfish was awesome in reducing some of the sodium levels and able to skip the extra salting.  We did takeout because we feel more comfortable these days still at home, however we might try to take Oreo to eat at their patio area, but we never try that with a dog before and she might be too bored/restless.

I sort of regret being sucked back in to NBC's This is Us.  One of my first cousins turned 40 Tuesday and it got me a bit teary...I remember hearing about his birth just before opening my birthday gift...slot car track set.  My dad was on the West Coast traveling because of his job that month (it may have been a yearly thing for 3 plus years).  I remember my sister got a stereo/pa system that we used later on for girl scouts meetings.  I believed I was happy that it was not a Halloween costume/theme gift.  I tried to be Princess Leia....had long hair to do some braids...but had no white costume or real SW costume...we only went to 3 houses to visit the senior neighbors.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

and wishes for health and happiness to @safetymom (Kathy Werling). I hope al the Figments of your imagination come true!!


----------



## sparks&whimsy

After two different stay at home orders here in Hawaii I have been dealing with some serious bouts of depression. But I am happy to say my family will be at Aulani on reopening day this Sunday for a much needed staycation! After having two cruises and a trip to DW cancelled I am starting to feel the magic again!


----------



## superme80

Dance started up this week. Very nervous my governor will shut us down again, I'm in California, so I am trying to enjoy it while I can. My youngest got sick on Thursday, so Halloween got cancelled. We stayed home, watched movies, and got take out. Pretty sure his sickness was from spicy food, but I didn't want to take any chances!


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

Wanted to share an update we decided not to go.  I had booked several dinings just in case and have since canceled them.

  But they stayed in my personal calendar so I am getting dinged with alerts about these reservations.  I am busy stressing at work and there is a reminder ding “Reservation at Disney’s Prime time cafe in 30 minutes....” O

Lol so I am over here engaging in serious self-torture. Ugh, I hope everyone is well. My partner and my family are both trying to decide about Thanksgiving and it is very difficult.

  I come from a very large family.  I have many brothers and sisters, many who are married with families.

  It’s tough.  It’s really tough.  Sending everyone light and good wishes.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

disneyland_is_magic said:


> Wanted to share an update we decided not to go.  I had booked several dinings just in case and have since canceled them.
> 
> But they stayed in my personal calendar so I am getting dinged with alerts about these reservations.  I am busy stressing at work and there is a reminder ding “Reservation at Disney’s Prime time cafe in 30 minutes....” O
> 
> Lol so I am over here engaging in serious self-torture. Ugh, I hope everyone is well. My partner and my family are both trying to decide about Thanksgiving and it is very difficult.
> 
> I come from a very large family.  I have many brothers and sisters, many who are married with families.
> 
> It’s tough.  It’s really tough.  Sending everyone light and good wishes.


Hang in there, @disneyland_is_magic .  Don't have much wisdom to share, wish I did, but know I hear you, I validate you, and I wish I could wave a magic wand - for you, for me, for the world right now.  Socially distanced hugs and heaps of caring from New Jersey!!


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

I am okay my friend.  Disney will be there and we are always open to reconsidering. 
    The vaccine news is super encouraging and that even if we can’t get rid of it completely, we can greatly manage it.


----------



## hertamaniac

disneyland_is_magic said:


> Disney will be there and we are always open to reconsidering.



That's exactly where we're at.  We cancelled our AP's and got a full refund, but that doesn't mean we'll not be back to the parks.  We're on a hiatus of sorts.  I guess the way I look at it is the longer we wait, the more new attractions/experiences will be there upon our return.


----------



## randumb0

Did they announce who won the cruise?


----------



## Wild4Walt

randumb0 said:


> Did they announce who won the cruise?



Yes, it was announced on the Live:  Walt Disney World & Discussion 11/17/20 vlog on Youtube.  I can't remember the name of the winner or I would add that.  It was announced closer to the end of the episode.


----------



## NC Belle

We are going to have 2 married nephews soon....the 2 oldest proposed to their ladies the couple of months.  I hope wedding planning goes well with the current restrictions.  I kinda hoping for them to elope to escape some that kind of stress (plus hoping for more greats in the next 3-5 plus years...no pressure).

Job search is hard, but even with the climate and holiday season...some possible opportunities are popping up for DH.  

Oreo had developed pink-eye on Thanksgiving so that took a lot of time of trying to keep up with her medicine and keep things clean.  I did her eye medicine even though I have allergic reactions...but, she does better with me for that care.  I did not have any serious reactions since it was a topical application and have done this before with our old dog and humans.   She was pretty good at it.

Sending good health vibes to all and positive thoughts!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Wishing Mrs. Madeline Werner (Pete's Mom) a very happy, and healthy  today.  And if I'm not mistaken, it's a real milestone, #90!!!    You are a sweetheart, and I always enjoy seeing you on videos.  I hope you will be able to do something special to enjoy your day today!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

I want to take this time to tell all my board mates, and all members of the Team, and Staff, how much I appreciate you.  Whether you celebrate Hannukah, Christmas, Kwanzaa, Winter Solstice, something else, or nothing, I hope you are able to celebrate in happiness and health.  Even though it probably won't look, or feel, as it normally does, I hope that it makes the time when we CAN all come together for special times to be all that more sweet, and apreciated.    I know I appreciate al of you - every day!!


----------



## NC Belle

Oh, hi to a poster that shall not be named in this post....I saw you lurking.


----------



## NC Belle

Happy 2021!

We are moving after weeks of trying to get an apartment plus prices jumped in December and our city's budget friendly apartments are low in supply plus with all that virus rules stuff..it was a challenge.  We went to a place where the person who shown us our soon to be ex apartment went as companies changed in both locations.  She knew our issues with our current place because her job at both places.  The stimulus is helping us through paying 2 rents this week (however, we are suppose to get some rent rebate back...crossing fingers) and other moving costs (plus gift money from the holidays/birthday from my parents and his mother).  We don't have to super clean this place since it will be crushed next month.  The new place is suppose to be fiber ready so that is a plus for any possible work atI  home options/streaming.  
Oreo had seen her new dog park today after her vet visit and loved it.  I hope the fresh flooring will help both human and dog allergies.  It is scary seeing how moldy/mildew the downstairs laundry room has become plus the roof is not in good shape.  

We hope y'all are keeping healthy.  Just found out that our 20 year old niece had tested positive over the holidays...and yet MIL still goes out and about.  I hope that MIL stays free from virus and it so frustrating to tell her to avoid hugs and wear a mask around others.


----------



## NC Belle

I am so excited to get a laundry room inside.  Our dryer did not have room in our current laundry closet which is in an outdoor close.  Our new apartment is newly refurb with granite, new vinyl flooring except new carpet in the bedrooms, and nice finishes.  We lose a bedroom, but still have decent storage plus we get a porch big enough for maybe tomatoes this year.   We just need to spread out buying new rugs and replacement furniture since some of our stuff had seen better days.  My parents replaced furniture when they celebrate 25 years and a few years later when they changed states after retirement.  I don't think that they want to give up their custom Amish made dining room set yet (the chairs are great for tall people plus has felt padding to keep flooring nice).

We got a busy day tomorrow with service set ups, changiing info, and getting keys/remotes.  It is our first controlled access property.  It seems like it is a trend for apartment communities around here to revamp and add gates to charge higher.  Rents are almost MD?VA?DC pricing now.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

NC Belle said:


> I am so excited to get a laundry room inside.  Our dryer did not have room in our current laundry closet which is in an outdoor close.  Our new apartment is newly refurb with granite, new vinyl flooring except new carpet in the bedrooms, and nice finishes.  We lose a bedroom, but still have decent storage plus we get a porch big enough for maybe tomatoes this year.   We just need to spread out buying new rugs and replacement furniture since some of our stuff had seen better days.  My parents replaced furniture when they celebrate 25 years and a few years later when they changed states after retirement.  I don't think that they want to give up their custom Amish made dining room set yet (the chairs are great for tall people plus has felt padding to keep flooring nice).
> 
> We got a busy day tomorrow with service set ups, changiing info, and getting keys/remotes.  It is our first controlled access property.  It seems like it is a trend for apartment communities around here to revamp and add gates to charge higher.  Rents are almost MD?VA?DC pricing now.


Hope your move, and settling in, goes as smoothly as possible, and that your new place is all your hope for, and more.  Moving is HORRIBLE - I've had to move 5 times in the last 4-ish years, and it's NOT been fun.  Always stressful.  I can tell you that NEVER having had laundry inside my living space before has been AWESOME (have had that this past year) - I have a load in right now, and I LOVE it, so ENJOY!  Stay happy, and healthy!!


----------



## TexanInTheMidwest

Where did the "Best and Worst" Videos get shifted to with all the channel compartmentalizations?  THANKS!


----------



## amyamya

I'm late to say this, but I wanted to officially say that Deni did SUCH a great job hosting the show. I was impressed. She rocks!


----------



## NC Belle

SorcererHeidi said:


> Hope your move, and settling in, goes as smoothly as possible, and that your new place is all your hope for, and more.  Moving is HORRIBLE - I've had to move 5 times in the last 4-ish years, and it's NOT been fun.  Always stressful.  I can tell you that NEVER having had laundry inside my living space before has been AWESOME (have had that this past year) - I have a load in right now, and I LOVE it, so ENJOY!  Stay happy, and healthy!!


We moved out by 2 am Saturday (had to give up some items plus extension of time) in order to gert some rent money back.  We tried to get a u-haul Friday, but college kids were returning back to the area so limited supply and we had limited funds/time with College Hunks (used them for the heavy items/boxes plus some of the apartment leasing office furniture).  We left some items that we had a hard time finding the proper disposal sites for our old paints/car stuff/axe that we had from our house.  We took it easy the past couple of days to rest.  Oreo had a rough past couple of weeks with the packing and multiple runs between the 2 apartments.  I think she is starting to enjoy the walks and the new dog park.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

NC Belle said:


> We moved out by 2 am Saturday (had to give up some items plus extension of time) in order to gert some rent money back.  We tried to get a u-haul Friday, but college kids were returning back to the area so limited supply and we had limited funds/time with College Hunks (used them for the heavy items/boxes plus some of the apartment leasing office furniture).  We left some items that we had a hard time finding the proper disposal sites for our old paints/car stuff/axe that we had from our house.  We took it easy the past couple of days to rest.  Oreo had a rough past couple of weeks with the packing and multiple runs between the 2 apartments.  I think she is starting to enjoy the walks and the new dog park.


Continued wishes for best of luck!!


----------



## superme80

My middle son is 10. I have 2 kids in double digits. Where did the time go????


----------



## NC Belle

DH got a short term job. Hope that it goes smoother soon for it because it was a last minute thing for the client. It is looking good for the direct hire options soon. We just need to organize the office and other spaces. We are still trying to figure how to fit our stuff better. The poor dog has separation anxiety this week. She just wants access to both of us/7...but, more with her"daddy".


----------



## hertamaniac

I am not sure if this is over the top, but my neighbor has several dogs.  2 of them are quiet and I may have heard them bark on rare occasions.  My neighbor has a chain link fence and I have a wooden privacy fence.  For me to get my riding mower into the back yard, I have to unlock the gate on that side of the property.  In addition, anytime I do any landscaping or yard work on that side of my house, the 3rd dog barks insensibly.  

So I decided to buy and install an anti-barking device just behind my fence between the pickets as not to cover the microphone and speaker. I am a huge dog lover and feel that this dog is doing what it is supposed to do. However, this neighbor has been known to let this dog out, within minutes after bringing him/her inside, when they see me working on that side of my property (almost in an antagonistic manner). 

So far, when this dog barks, it looks at the area where the device is and has backed up a few feet. But, it has not stopped the barking yet.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

hertamaniac said:


> I am not sure if this is over the top, but my neighbor has several dogs.  2 of them are quiet and I may have heard them bark on rare occasions.  My neighbor has a chain link fence and I have a wooden privacy fence.  For me to get my riding mower into the back yard, I have to unlock the gate on that side of the property.  In addition, anytime I do any landscaping or yard work on that side of my house, the 3rd dog barks insensibly.
> 
> So I decided to buy and install an anti-barking device just behind my fence between the pickets as not to cover the microphone and speaker. I am a huge dog lover and feel that this dog is doing what it is supposed to do. However, this neighbor has been known to let this dog out, within minutes after bringing him/her inside, when they see me working on that side of my property (almost in an antagonistic manner).
> 
> So far, when this dog barks, it looks at the area where the device is and has backed up a few feet. But, it has not stopped the barking yet.


Definitely a huge PITA to have inconsiderate neighbors, no matter what the issue is - drives me nuts, and I've had to suffer greatly with many over the years (living mostly in apartments, so have a lot more "neighbors:").  Just curious what an "anti-barking device" is, and how it works?  The only ones I've ever seen/heard of have been "shock collar" like things, so I'm curious.

Hope it all works out for you soon - your home is  supposed to be your castle, and your sanctuary - especially these days, and having had issues myself, I KNOW how depressing and just heavy it can be when it's not.


----------



## NC Belle

hertamaniac said:


> I am not sure if this is over the top, but my neighbor has several dogs.  2 of them are quiet and I may have heard them bark on rare occasions.  My neighbor has a chain link fence and I have a wooden privacy fence.  For me to get my riding mower into the back yard, I have to unlock the gate on that side of the property.  In addition, anytime I do any landscaping or yard work on that side of my house, the 3rd dog barks insensibly.
> 
> So I decided to buy and install an anti-barking device just behind my fence between the pickets as not to cover the microphone and speaker. I am a huge dog lover and feel that this dog is doing what it is supposed to do. However, this neighbor has been known to let this dog out, within minutes after bringing him/her inside, when they see me working on that side of my property (almost in an antagonistic manner).
> 
> So far, when this dog barks, it looks at the area where the device is and has backed up a few feet. But, it has not stopped the barking yet.



Can you change up frequency to see if that could work?  Maybe trying to have a dog whistle on you and using it in short bursts (or even maybe a regular whistle/sound maker might work too) when that dog barks at you?  Dogs can vary in responses and unfortunately it is better for the owner to correct behavior.

I remember back in comparative animal psychology course that a dog usually respond to a low growl because that is how mama dog corrects her pups.


----------



## hertamaniac

Yeah...I can switch the dial between small/medium/large dogs.  Or on the other pamphlet that is written is broken English, between short/medium/long range.  I have only played with the medium/long range.  My intent is to not cause discomfort to the dog, but set a virtual boundary (which my be in the process of working itself out).  I have thought of setting up a lounge chair on that side of my property and just "hang out" to see if it "adheres" to the ultrasonic signal.  It's a sucky situation.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

hertamaniac said:


> Yeah...I can switch the dial between small/medium/large dogs.  Or on the other pamphlet that is written is broken English, between short/medium/long range.  I have only played with the medium/long range.  My intent is to not cause discomfort to the dog, but set a virtual boundary (which my be in the process of working itself out).  I have thought of setting up a lounge chair on that side of my property and just "hang out" to see if it "adheres" to the ultrasonic signal.  It's a sucky situation.


Aaaah - OK - so it's like a "sound thing" then.  Cool, if it works, hadn't hear of something like that.  Certainly less violent than a shock collar.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

After all these years of waiting and waiting I finally got to take my son to Disney world.

COVID sucks and the masks suck but that smile is real!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

CampbellzSoup said:


> View attachment 554603
> 
> After all these years of waiting and waiting I finally got to take my son to Disney world.
> 
> COVID sucks and the masks suck but that smile is real!


OMG - he is PRECIOIUS!   Great picture, glad you and he made it together.  Enjoy the magic, my friend!!!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

SorcererHeidi said:


> OMG - he is PRECIOIUS!   Great picture, glad you and he made it together.  Enjoy the magic, my friend!!!



thank you my love for always supporting me


----------



## SorcererHeidi

A very happy and HEALTHY birthday is wished to both @WebmasterJohn and @TheMaxRebo today!  

Sure wish the "pop up user name" feature (or whatever it's called) was working, so I could make sure I'm typing their ID's right - still not fixed, I see)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SorcererHeidi said:


> A very happy and HEALTHY birthday is wished to both @WebmasterJohn and @TheMaxRebo today!
> 
> Sure wish the "pop up user name" feature (or whatever it's called) was working, so I could make sure I'm typing their ID's right - still not fixed, I see)



Thanks @SorcererHeidi - you did type it right as a got a notification of the mention


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Tweeted to @Teleclashter the other day, but will also put here -   , Craig!  (was on Wed.)


----------



## NC Belle

SorcererHeidi said:


> Tweeted to @Teleclashter the other day, but will also put here -   , Craig!  (was on Wed.)


Happy Birthday @Teleclashter!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

A very healthy, and   is wished to @WebmasterMaryJo today.  I hope you fill your day with magical things and feelings!


----------



## NC Belle

* Happy Birthday @WebmasterMaryJo!!! **π πππ 

*


----------



## NC Belle

Happy Potato Chip day and PI π Day!

We are celebrating π Pi with Coconut Creme pie (Publix was sold out of on sale Key Lime Pie)!

Dinner is not Pizza pie due to its naughty sodium and fat and had to pick dessert for the win.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

NC Belle said:


> Happy Potato Chip day and PI π Day!
> 
> We are celebrating π Pi with Coconut Creme pie (Publix was sold out of on sale Key Lime Pie)!
> 
> Dinner is not Pizza pie due to its naughty sodium and fat and had to pick dessert for the win.


I love coconut creme (and custard) pie - enjoy!!


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

SorcererHeidi said:


> A very healthy, and   is wished to @WebmasterMaryJo today.  I hope you fill your day with magical things and feelings!





NC Belle said:


> * Happy Birthday @WebmasterMaryJo!!! **π πππ *



​


----------



## hertamaniac

What happens when Walt Disney World meets the equine world in Ocala, Florida?  You get World Equestrian Center (free for all visitors/guests).

I can't take enough pictures to justify the magnitude and beauty of this equine theme park (https://worldequestriancenter.com/ocala-fl/equestrian-events/spectators/).

I got a chance to visit the newly opened World Equestrian Center (WEC) recently (visiting a relative). I was overwhelmed with it's size, layout and resort amenities. The opulent hotel was not open yet, but is right at center stage of the main show ring (a miniature looking Riviera at WDW?).

The massive video boards are flanked with shade covered stands. I took a pic.

I think I counted 7 restaurants/eateries onsite.



There is an onsite gas station, another massive outdoor ring/concert stadium, countless dressage/jumper arenas and even full-size air conditioned arenas. They use non-equine arenas as convention/tradeshow centers. I think there are ~300 RV pads/sites with full hook-ups.

For the horses, 2,100 permanent concrete stalls, temperature-controlled air conditioning and ceiling fans.

I am mighty impressed.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

hertamaniac said:


> What happens when Walt Disney World meets the equine world in Ocala, Florida?  You get World Equestrian Center (free for all visitors/guests).
> 
> I can't take enough pictures to justify the magnitude and beauty of this equine theme park (https://worldequestriancenter.com/ocala-fl/equestrian-events/spectators/).
> 
> I got a chance to visit the newly opened World Equestrian Center (WEC) recently (visiting a relative). I was overwhelmed with it's size, layout and resort amenities. The opulent hotel was not open yet, but is right at center stage of the main show ring (a miniature looking Riviera at WDW?).
> 
> The massive video boards are flanked with shade covered stands. I took a pic.
> 
> I think I counted 7 restaurants/eateries onsite.
> 
> View attachment 565975
> 
> There is an onsite gas station, another massive outdoor ring/concert stadium, countless dressage/jumper arenas and even full-size air conditioned arenas. They use non-equine arenas as convention/tradeshow centers. I think there are ~300 RV pads/sites with full hook-ups.
> 
> For the horses, 2,100 permanent concrete stalls, temperature-controlled air conditioning and ceiling fans.
> 
> I am mighty impressed.


Wow - fantastic-looking place!  Thanx for sharing.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

A healthy and     is wished to two people today -  @DisneyKevin, and @CampbellzSoup.  I hope your day, and year to come, are filled with magic!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

SorcererHeidi said:


> A healthy and     is wished to two people today -  @DisneyKevin, and @CampbellzSoup.  I hope your day, and year to come, are filled with magic!



thank you so much my love I really appreciate the shout out and that you remembered you make my heart warm with your kindness and caring personality : )


----------



## NC Belle

I just noticed today that we have 2 step verification options for logging in..  We like having the extra step.

I had my second Pfizer shot yesterday and I was okay for the first hours until I got sensitive to light levels and my sinus headache had pain increase with the shot side effect.  2 tyenols spaced later..I can tolerate some screen time.  The pollens levels were bad even our poor dog had been sneezing a lot.  

Dh gets his second dose Moderna in 9 days...then both us get fully vaccinated status and maybe we can plan some fun this summer (dh has to finish his security plus tests plus take another recertification).

Hope y'all are doing well.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

NC Belle said:


> I just noticed today that we have 2 step verification options for logging in..  We like having the extra step.
> 
> I had my second Pfizer shot yesterday and I was okay for the first hours until I got sensitive to light levels and my sinus headache had pain increase with the shot side effect.  2 tyenols spaced later..I can tolerate some screen time.  The pollens levels were bad even our poor dog had been sneezing a lot.
> 
> Dh gets his second dose Moderna in 9 days...then both us get fully vaccinated status and maybe we can plan some fun this summer (dh has to finish his security plus tests plus take another recertification).
> 
> Hope y'all are doing well.


Congrats on being "double stuck".  Hope the residual side effects go away quickly.  Pollen counts have been high here in NJ too, so I've been dealing with an always-somewhat-runny nose, terrible postnasal drip (which makes me clear my throat so much it get s sore), and itchy/watery eyes.  Had not had a sinus headache in awhile (used to get them on the regular), but have had a couple in the last few months.  Tylenol Sinus is my savior - no other brand works as well.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

I've been fully vaccinated since February 9, 2021 with Moderna, and definitely felt side effects after the second shot including chills, major fatigue, and cramping.

However, the next day I felt like a million dollars.  I'm sure with the J&J news out it's going to make people a lot more hesitant, and I get that.  I respect everyone's reasoning for making their personal choices, I just felt like even I could even slightly reduce the risk to bringing it home to my baby I would!


----------



## hertamaniac

Besides having anxiety due to last week's gas situation on the Florida panhandle, it was nice to take a few days and head "north" to Panama City Beach.  I have stayed here before about 6-8 years ago when working with the military (there is a Navy dive facility and Tyndall AFB).  I have to say, Marriott Vacation Club's Legends Edge at Bay Point is so removed from the hustle and bustle of PCB.  It really has me thinking about joining MVC, but the reviews I've read from owners are not encouraging.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

hertamaniac said:


> Besides having anxiety due to last week's gas situation on the Florida panhandle, it was nice to take a few days and head "north" to Panama City Beach.  I have stayed here before about 6-8 years ago when working with the military (there is a Navy dive facility and Tyndall AFB).  I have to say, Marriott Vacation Club's Legends Edge at Bay Point is so removed from the hustle and bustle of PCB.  It really has me thinking about joining MVC, but the reviews I've read from owners are not encouraging.
> 
> View attachment 575832View attachment 575833View attachment 575830View attachment 575831View attachment 575832View attachment 575833View attachment 575834View attachment 575836


Wow - gorgeous, thanx for sharing.  Especially love the beautiful sunset.  Glad you got some quality time away!


----------



## KingLlama

Got my fifth dose yesterday. I don't really feel that much different, although my microwave is FINALLY working again.


----------



## Princess Jes

KingLlama said:


> Got my fifth dose yesterday. I don't really feel that much different, although my microwave is FINALLY working again.


How's the cell reception though?


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Sorry I missed posting this on your actual birthday (yesterday), but    to @superme80.
Hope you see this, as I haven't seen you around in a while, and I  hope you, and your family, are dong well.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

@WebmasterJackie I am posting this early (I believe the actual day is Monday the 19th?) but I didn't want to forget, so wanted to make sure I say I hope you have the most magical, pixie-dusted, healthy,  full of love, happiness, surprises, and everything fantastic as you are birthday ever!!    
Socially distanced hugs from New Jersey.


----------



## superme80

Hi everyone. Covid life did a number on my mental health, so I have taken a break from Disney stuff in general. Sadly I need your prayers. My town is dealing with a massive fire. If you look up the River fire in California, that is my town. Thankfully my home is still there, the wind has been taking the fire away from me. Sadly some of my friends have not been so lucky. Please send all your prayers and good thoughts our way. Thank you!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> Hi everyone. Covid life did a number on my mental health, so I have taken a break from Disney stuff in general. Sadly I need your prayers. My town is dealing with a massive fire. If you look up the River fire in California, that is my town. Thankfully my home is still there, the wind has been taking the fire away from me. Sadly some of my friends have not been so lucky. Please send all your prayers and good thoughts our way. Thank you!


@superme80  I am SO sorry this is happening to you, your town, your friends, and neighbors.  I will send healing light and gentle hugs that way.  This has been some terrible summer for wildfires, for sure.  Smoke has made it all the way her to NJ several times.  Hang in there!


----------



## superme80

SorcererHeidi said:


> @superme80  I am SO sorry this is happening to you, your town, your friends, and neighbors.  I will send healing light and gentle hugs that way.  This has been some terrible summer for wildfires, for sure.  Smoke has made it all the way her to NJ several times.  Hang in there!


Thank you. We are home now. They turned our power back on, so we headed back. My kids will be at my parent's until at least tomorrow. Smoke is awful. The fire is at 30% contained. Winds picking up a bit, but praying they stop. Thank you for all the prayers!


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

superme80 said:


> Thank you. We are home now. They turned our power back on, so we headed back. My kids will be at my parent's until at least tomorrow. Smoke is awful. The fire is at 30% contained. Winds picking up a bit, but praying they stop. Thank you for all the prayers!


Thinking of you, and you're in my prayers.


----------



## superme80

WebmasterMaryJo said:


> Thinking of you, and you're in my prayers.


Thank you so much.
The fire is at least 48% contained. Most have been allowed back to their houses. So grateful my community is coming together.


----------



## NC Belle

Superme80, thinking of you, your family, and community during these fires.


----------



## superme80

Thank you everyone. My life is back to normal, the boys are back home!


----------



## Tiggerette

I know a lot of chatterati are based in SE Louisiana. Please know my thoughts are with you as Ida does whatever the Frell it's going to do. My parents are evacuating- and they haven't done that since 2005. (Y'all who are local know what I mean) Sending my love and support for the Gulf Coast!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Tiggerette said:


> I know a lot of chatterati are based in SE Louisiana. Please know my thoughts are with you as Ida does whatever the Frell it's going to do. My parents are evacuating- and they haven't done that since 2005. (Y'all who are local know what I mean) Sending my love and support for the Gulf Coast!


Nicely done, I will add my supportive thoughts as well, to you parents, and all in Ida's path.  We actually may face some remnants of her here in NJ next week, as we did from Henri recently.  Of course NOTHING like LA.


----------



## superme80

So I feel ancient. I am now a parent of a teenager! My oldest just turned 13 today.  I needed something to feel better. Meet Rosie!!!!  I will try to get a better pic, but she never stops moving!!!!!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

@superme80 - Happy and healthy birthday to your oldest!   Hi to your cute fur baby!


----------



## Tiggerette

I missed the stream today. Wanted to wish everyone a blessed season of light, and bright wishes for a turning-the-page type of new year. I'm so ready for 2021 to be over, but I am also very glad that 2021 held the DIS fam reunion. I'm extremely grateful to have met and gotten to know better so many truly inspiring, wonderful people. Much love and oodles of hugs. And to those who have a hard time in these seasons of transitions... quiet support and warmth to you.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Tiggerette said:


> I missed the stream today. Wanted to wish everyone a blessed season of light, and bright wishes for a turning-the-page type of new year. I'm so ready for 2021 to be over, but I am also very glad that 2021 held the DIS fam reunion. I'm extremely grateful to have met and gotten to know better so many truly inspiring, wonderful people. Much love and oodles of hugs. And to those who have a hard time in these seasons of transitions... quiet support and warmth to you.


@Tiggerette  So beautifully said - and the same to you, my friend.


----------



## NC Belle

I should be napping with working my new seasonal job at 3 am, but a quick hello and hope to catch up soon.

Happy Holidays!

Hugs to those lonely and/or going through trying times.  We just lost dh's uncle to C-virus pneumonia.  He had been tormented by another illness that rob him of his many talents/volunteering.  His aunt and him were to celebrate their 27th maybe anniversary this week and he almost made it (2nd marriage for both).  

Sorry to be MIA.  I might have time to catch up soon.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

NC Belle said:


> I should be napping with working my new seasonal job at 3 am, but a quick hello and hope to catch up soon.
> 
> Happy Holidays!
> 
> Hugs to those lonely and/or going through trying times.  We just lost dh's uncle to C-virus pneumonia.  He had been tormented by another illness that rob him of his many talents/volunteering.  His aunt and him were to celebrate their 27th maybe anniversary this week and he almost made it (2nd marriage for both).
> 
> Sorry to be MIA.  I might have time to catch up soon.


So very sorry for you and your hubby's loss.  May his uncle RIP.


----------



## NC Belle

SorcererHeidi said:


> So very sorry for you and your hubby's loss.  May his uncle RIP.


Thanks.

It is a rough holiday.    I don't have hours as a seasonal which I found out during my shift, but I knew things were too quiet. The Company had to cut a lot of people weeks earlier than expected.
A couple of my side relatives are having life changing issues so I be easier for certain relatives to call to talk over some heavy topics.

Brighter side, both of my parents are healthy and active.  NC Beast's mom is doing okay.  His mom gave us some gifts that included random items like a lighter, candle, 2 boxes of ancient grains (too much sodium), and a travel bottle full of holy water.  I guess the theme is to bless our home?  or maybe exercise the bad spirits out?  She is getting more interesting or even way out there as she getting in he mid 80s.

I think I lost some 10 plus pounds in 2.5 weeks in the seasonal job.  I just need to workout daily to lose more and have an easier time if I go for the next Christmas op job.  I hope my resume looks better with this short job.


----------



## superme80

NC Belle said:


> I should be napping with working my new seasonal job at 3 am, but a quick hello and hope to catch up soon.
> 
> Happy Holidays!
> 
> Hugs to those lonely and/or going through trying times.  We just lost dh's uncle to C-virus pneumonia.  He had been tormented by another illness that rob him of his many talents/volunteering.  His aunt and him were to celebrate their 27th maybe anniversary this week and he almost made it (2nd marriage for both).
> 
> Sorry to be MIA.  I might have time to catch up soon.


So sorry for your loss.
Merry Belated Christmas Everyone. We have a slight cold and terrible weather, so all plans were canceled.   Kids loved their gifts. My son drew me the History of Super Mario Bros. It was so cool Stay say everyone!


----------



## Tiggerette

Sending much love to NC Belle. Big big hugs and snuggly blankets of comfort.

Mom is in hospice, and will likely pass before the new year. I suppose that makes 2021 easier to close and step into 2022 with an open heart. I'm very grateful to my DIS friends who have been a part of this journey. Gratitude and blessings.



NC Belle said:


> I might have time to catch up soon.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Tiggerette said:


> Sending much love to NC Belle. Big big hugs and snuggly blankets of comfort.
> 
> Mom is in hospice, and will likely pass before the new year. I suppose that makes 2021 easier to close and step into 2022 with an open heart. I'm very grateful to my DIS friends who have been a part of this journey. Gratitude and blessings.


@Tiggerette  So sorry to hear about your Mom.  I hope she is comfortable, and at peace, as are you.  Sending huge caring hugs and supportive thoughts both your ways.


----------



## NC Belle

Tiggerette said:


> Sending much love to NC Belle. Big big hugs and snuggly blankets of comfort.
> 
> Mom is in hospice, and will likely pass before the new year. I suppose that makes 2021 easier to close and step into 2022 with an open heart. I'm very grateful to my DIS friends who have been a part of this journey. Gratitude and blessings.


I'm so sorry.  We love the hospice staff that helped my late FIL.  They made his journey easier and he had his favorite bishop drop by in time for his passing.  
Sending you hugs and prayers through this time.


----------



## NC Belle

MIL and her sister both have been fighting the c-virus...not sure which strain.  MIL did not like the idea of vax...so at least agreed to 2 of the popular meds and the antibody treatments.  She got it from a nun that she does a lot of church volunteering with and maybe a group of her senior friends.  She terid to hide it but I think she knew that she could not hide it too long from us...however, maybe 2 of the 4 sons may not had been told before Christmas.  I hope that she relizes how close she was to being in a hospital (age/heart) if she had delayed treatments.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

Tiggerette said:


> Sending much love to NC Belle. Big big hugs and snuggly blankets of comfort.
> 
> Mom is in hospice, and will likely pass before the new year. I suppose that makes 2021 easier to close and step into 2022 with an open heart. I'm very grateful to my DIS friends who have been a part of this journey. Gratitude and blessings.


  So sorry to hear that, losing your mom is a significant life change.  My thoughts are with you.


----------



## superme80

Hi everyone. Back after a nice 106 hour power outage. The snow storm in Northern California hit us hard. We just got internet back, so that has been really nice.  We have generators, so that made our life easier. So many are still suffering in my area.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

superme80 said:


> Hi everyone. Back after a nice 106 hour power outage. The snow storm in Northern California hit us hard. We just got internet back, so that has been really nice.  We have generators, so that made our life easier. So many are still suffering in my area.


SO sorry you're going through this, as well as so many others.  We had only about 2" where I am in NJ, along with plummeting temps, and strong winds, so everything is icy, and maybe more snow coming Fri, but thank goodness I didn't lose power (so heat), and I know it could have been so much worse! 

I hope you, and so many others, return to as near normal as possible, as quickly as possible.  Socially distanced hugs and caring thoughts being sent!


----------



## superme80

SorcererHeidi said:


> SO sorry you're going through this, as well as so many others.  We had only about 2" where I am in NJ, along with plummeting temps, and strong winds, so everything is icy, and maybe more snow coming Fri, but thank goodness I didn't lose power (so heat), and I know it could have been so much worse!
> 
> I hope you, and so many others, return to as near normal as possible, as quickly as possible.  Socially distanced hugs and caring thoughts being sent!


Thank you! More and more people are slowly getting power back. The line workers are incredible.  I hope yours stays normal for you! The snow is so pretty, but so destructive when your area is used to only 6".


----------



## Tiggerette

Hi lovelies, I wanted to take a moment to share that Mom passed peacefully this morning. I know some of y'all in chatterati and here were aware of the difficulty Mom was in, so I wanted to include y'all in my circle of sharing. We are doing okay, we were so privileged to have had time to say goodbye. Of course, it's not easy- but there is so much to celebrate for her life.

I also wanted to give a virtual kudos shout-out to those who are working in the hospice and funeral fields. The compassion, skill and artistry was amazing to experience. I am in awe of those who do this work, and so blessed to have received healing from it. Thank you so much!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Tiggerette said:


> Hi lovelies, I wanted to take a moment to share that Mom passed peacefully this morning. I know some of y'all in chatterati and here were aware of the difficulty Mom was in, so I wanted to include y'all in my circle of sharing. We are doing okay, we were so privileged to have had time to say goodbye. Of course, it's not easy- but there is so much to celebrate for her life.
> 
> I also wanted to give a virtual kudos shout-out to those who are working in the hospice and funeral fields. The compassion, skill and artistry was amazing to experience. I am in awe of those who do this work, and so blessed to have received healing from it. Thank you so much!


So very sorry for your loss.  Sending huge, caring, socially-distanced hugs.
I share your admiration for those in hospice and funeral services - I do not think I could do it.  But I am SO glad there are humans on this earth that can, and do.


----------



## superme80

Tiggerette said:


> Hi lovelies, I wanted to take a moment to share that Mom passed peacefully this morning. I know some of y'all in chatterati and here were aware of the difficulty Mom was in, so I wanted to include y'all in my circle of sharing. We are doing okay, we were so privileged to have had time to say goodbye. Of course, it's not easy- but there is so much to celebrate for her life.
> 
> I also wanted to give a virtual kudos shout-out to those who are working in the hospice and funeral fields. The compassion, skill and artistry was amazing to experience. I am in awe of those who do this work, and so blessed to have received healing from it. Thank you so much!


I'm sorry for your loss. Praying for peace for your family.


----------



## NC Belle

Tiggerette, I am so sorry to hear about your mother's passing.


----------



## NC Belle

superme80 said:


> Hi everyone. Back after a nice 106 hour power outage. The snow storm in Northern California hit us hard. We just got internet back, so that has been really nice.  We have generators, so that made our life easier. So many are still suffering in my area.


We had long outages when we had our house in the past for some winter and in the summertime...some bad hurricanes.  I think after some hurricanes in 2018 helped us deciding to go live in the city for awhile where power is restored faster.

We might have some bad weather Sunday.  The grocery runs getting tricky with bagged salad recalls and low stocks for the past month.


----------



## superme80

NC Belle said:


> We had long outages when we had our house in the past for some winter and in the summertime...some bad hurricanes.  I think after some hurricanes in 2018 helped us deciding to go live in the city for awhile where power is restored faster.
> 
> We might have some bad weather Sunday.  The grocery runs getting tricky with bagged salad recalls and low stocks for the past month.


I believe all of my area has power. Some of a couple of other counties are still struggling. I had friends without for 14 days.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

NC Belle said:


> We had long outages when we had our house in the past for some winter and in the summertime...some bad hurricanes.  I think after some hurricanes in 2018 helped us deciding to go live in the city for awhile where power is restored faster.
> 
> We might have some bad weather Sunday.  The grocery runs getting tricky with bagged salad recalls and low stocks for the past month.


Yep - going through same issues here - had to throw out salad stuff several times, and also having "supply chain and out of stock issues" - the other day it was blueberries and celery, and somebody said the store's meat and poultry sections were barren.   We're also facing that storm here Sunday into Monday - good news is supposed to be less snow and frozen stuff - bad news - more winds. Hoping we don't lose power - of course for lights/cooking/TV/etc. but mostly because it would mean no heat.    Having another frigid wave tonight into tomorrow - highs only supposed to be in 20'.s, and it's already very breezy today, so will feel even colder.


----------



## wiihoo888

Tiggerette said:


> I called Disney Signature Services to understand what's gonna happen Thursday, since many of us have check-in dates for Thursday. Basically, as I understand it, if the city or state has put out a "shelter in place" curfew, meaning that no one should be on the roads but emergency responders, they will not check people in or allow entry. For example, I would not be able to move from my hotel to free up the room on check-out day and wait for a room at Coronado. If a shelter-in-place order is given, then I have to hang tight at the room of the hotel when the order is given. Now, who knows if such an order will be given by local officials, but if it is, it could be impactful to check-out/check-in folks, as well as just getting into the resort.


Jeepers! And I don't use that expression lightly. I was just checking out the Disney Springs resorts and weighing our options there. There currently is availability. Not sure if I’d want to be stuck off the grid though…literally off of the Disney grid


----------

